#ubuntu-si 2011-02-07
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> tijov
<bogdanov> spelu
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> koga ali kaj?
<bogdanov> sasko
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> loooooool :)
<CrazyLemon> naj kr spele ter uživa v ter z njo :)))))))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> aj gadna
<bogdanov> a kva
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> zih je
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx TG Å¡ou v makedonijo!! :DDD
<uni4dfx> lih sm pogledu do konca :D
<CrazyLemon> "dont say 'car' or 'peach' "  hahaha :DD
<CrazyLemon> a res..no cool
<CrazyLemon> no spoilers pls :D
<uni4dfx> enjoy :)
<uni4dfx> js sm se kr narežu
<uni4dfx> nč grem spat zdej :)
<uni4dfx> lp
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<christooss_> jo a kdo ve kšn orodje k ti graf uporabe resoursov nardi
<christooss_> uglavnm bogdanov when ever you are ready :)
<bogdanov> avs
<bogdanov> nastimov
<bogdanov> bl easy
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> rab kdo sdrame pc133
<bogdanov> 5x 128mb
<bogdanov> 2x 256
<bogdanov> 1x 64
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss_> bogdanov za kok daš 2x 256
<jork> helou
<jork> kaj dogaja?
<christooss_> mal se bo openareno igral :)
<jork> nice
<jork> alienarena je tud fajn
<christooss_> jup
<jork> nexuiz je pa še boljš
<jork> :D
<christooss_> bogdanov konekti ./openarena.i386 +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<christooss_> lahk se pridružiš :)
<jork> nice
<jork> sam inštaliram še
<jork> :D
<christooss_> morš met 0.8.5 verzijo btw
<jork> a openarene?
<christooss_> jup
<jork> jst mam 0.8.5.2?
<jork> bo kul?
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> bom testu pa se zmenva
<jork> sam moment da se mi inštalira
<jork> :D
<bogdanov> itak mi stojijo ce delajo podarim
<jork> zdej sm ugotovu da je tale irssi kr kul
<jork> :D
<christooss_> bogdanov kul :)
<christooss_> jst sm za
<jork> ej kako se pa konektam na ta server?
<christooss_> ./openarena.i386 +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<jork> kam to vpišem?
<christooss_> najboljš v terminal
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> a si iz strani zloudal?
<jork> ne
<jork> igrco sem že inštaliral
<jork> kaj pa pol?
<christooss_> a si z apt-get?
<jork> ne
<christooss_> ampak?
<jork> s pacmanom na archu
<christooss_> aaaa
<christooss_> arch ftw
<christooss_> :)
<jork> ?
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> arch je zakon :P
<christooss_> uglavnm
<christooss_> potem pa
<christooss_> openarena +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<christooss_> v terminalu pa pomoje bo to to
<jork> ok moment
<christooss_> k nevem točn ukaz iz terminala
<christooss_> aha je konektal
<jork> nice
<jork> :D
<jork> dobr gre tole
<jork> :D
<jork> zanimivo
<jork> q
<Jork> :)
<bogdanov> prevec
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> oblada
<christooss_> :)
<Jork> hehe
<Jork> te kr utrud
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> komi
<bogdanov> se respawnam
<bogdanov> sm ze ubit
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Jork> je pa zanimivo
<christooss_> bom drugič handycap naštimal
<Jork> :D
<christooss_> da bo lažje za vs
<Jork> lol
<Jork> hul
<bogdanov> chrstooss
<bogdanov> ne sj
<Jork> kul*
<bogdanov> midv az jorkam
<bogdanov> z*
<bogdanov> sva ti pustila
<bogdanov> ;)
<Jork> hahah
<christooss_> aja no kul
<Jork> ll
<Jork> lol
<Jork> :d
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> +
<bogdanov> roka me boli
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> bomo
<bogdanov> nabildal
<bogdanov> cemo igral usak dan po dve ure
<bogdanov> haha
<Jork> christooos kr še naštimej kak server v prihodnje
<christooss_> z lahkoto
<christooss_> morm Å¡e skonfigurirat
<Jork> nice
<Jork> :D
<christooss_> pol bo pa 24/7 tale online
<Jork> še kake zanimive sobe naštimej
<christooss_> sam kurc k je na 1mbit liniji
<Jork> da ne bo skos ista
<christooss_> 256mb uploda
<bogdanov> tole
<bogdanov> sobo je
<bogdanov> nadrkan on
<bogdanov> :P
<christooss_> Jork bom bom ni panike
<Jork> nice
<Jork> :D
<christooss_> sam ta je boljša za začetnike
<christooss_> k je odprt pa vse vidš
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> na dalc
<bogdanov> jst neznam
<bogdanov> :D
<Jork> ja to je pa res
<Jork> :D
<Jork> bigdanov sej se navadiš
<Jork> vaja dela mojstra
<Jork> :D
<Jork> jst tud nism kej talent za Å¡pile
<christooss_> bogdanov a veš da maš zoom
<Jork> sam je pa zanimivo
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> jst to nc
<bogdanov> :D
<Jork> paše kdaj mal pošpilat
<bogdanov> a desn klik?
<christooss_> bogdanov bomo enkrat mel učno uro quake :)
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> da naujo
<Jork> bolj ko se ogibam računalnikov bolj frik postajam sem opazu
<bogdanov> ucenci
<bogdanov> pol prekosil
<bogdanov> ucitelja
<bogdanov> ;))
<christooss_> bogdanov upam
<Jork> Å¡e mal pa bom ratu ultra g33ek
<christooss_> thats whole point
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss_> zaenkrat pa v dveh letih Å¡e ni blo junaka
<christooss_> razn marko me je enkrat premagal
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> hehe
<Jork> :D
<Jork> maijak
<Jork> manijak*
<Jork> hahahah
<christooss_> pa Å¡e to sm jst zajebancijo delal :P
<christooss_> ne sej na public serverjih me ownajo
<christooss_> ful
<Jork> ma tam so itak friki
<Jork> ko te v sek ubijejo
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> kva si
<bogdanov> MIDDLE skill
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<christooss_> tm nek
<Jork> jst sm rookie čisti
<Jork> :D
<christooss_> ctf me quakelive da med high drugač
<bogdanov> hehe
<christooss_> ampak to ni čist res
<christooss_> sm tm nek zlata sredina :)
<christooss_> bom naštimal en paket, da si boste zloudal
<christooss_> ostale plate
<christooss_> k iz tegale serverja bo trajal par ur :)
<Jork> ej kako greš na irrsi na pvt?
<bogdanov> ctrl
<bogdanov> 1
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> 3
<bogdanov> 4
<bogdanov> odvisn ker
<bogdanov> okn?
<christooss_> man irssi :)
<bogdanov> drgac /q?
<CrazyLemon> /query đemsBond
<Jork> 1
<christooss_> sss /q christooss
<Jork> recimo da bi hotu it na pvt z enim od vas kaj bi mogu narest?
<bogdanov> /q nick
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> /query đemsBond
<christooss_> CrazyLemon sam đemsa dons ni online :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zadna case
<bogdanov> podalsujes
<bogdanov> do 3h
<bogdanov> kvaj to
<CrazyLemon> valda da je..bogdanov je đems
<CrazyLemon> sam ni bond
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> htf is dems
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ni Å¡e 3..komaj 2.18 :D
<CrazyLemon> and on that bombshell ..time for bed :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNfFTuIk-dQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Inna - Sun Is Up
<bogdanov> neb ji racunu
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> inna je fajn punca ja :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<Jork> <CrazyLemon> /query đemsBond
<christooss_> ina je kr zakon :)
<christooss_> with all those comments i thought she was gonna show her boobs or something
<CrazyLemon> noc!
<christooss_> ker komentar :)
<Jork> ej kako je zdej komanda za pvt?
<christooss_> CrazyLemon ajd
<christooss_> Jork /q nick
<Jork> lol
<CrazyLemon> LOL Jork ti si res blond :D
 * CrazyLemon off
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> LAKU NOC
<Jork> pa sej sm probu to komando pa nč
<Jork> :/
<Jork> aja narobe sm nick napisu
<christooss_> kaj pa /query christooss
<Jork> sorry
<christooss_> Jork use tab
<Jork> :/
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<Jork> ma bolj slab vidm
<Jork> hehehe
<Jork> rabu bi očala
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> nabav an
<Jork> ja sej
<Jork> bo treba
<Jork> hehehe
<Jork> :D
<Jork> da nam ko en čoravi majmun
<Jork> a kdo gleda kej kursadžije ?
<bogdanov> ja jst
<bogdanov> gledam kr no
<bogdanov> :)
<Jork> jst tud
<Jork> so face ej
<Jork> včasih se ornk narežim
<bogdanov> mhm
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> i have BLUE SCREEN
<bogdanov> hate*
<bogdanov> :))
<Jork> blue screen?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> rihtam
<bogdanov> kle en komp
<bogdanov> namescam xp
<bogdanov> zdj neki disk alpa ram
<bogdanov> je u kurcu
<bogdanov> :)
<Jork> hehe xp
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> bl disk
<Jork> ma windowsi so itak v podnu
<bogdanov> jebiga morm :)
<Jork> zadnjič sem na mašino inštaliral 7ko
<bogdanov> itak
<Jork> poraz od poraza
<Jork> takoj se mi je vse sesuval sto virusov mlel sto let za vsak drek
<Jork> sem sam sformatiral
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> odvisn no nevem
<Jork> totalno neuporabno
<Jork> vsaj na moji mašini no
<bogdanov> mors u red
<bogdanov> spravt
<bogdanov> da dela tko k more
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> itak pa
<bogdanov> brez antivirusnga
<bogdanov> nimas kj delat
<Jork> ma sej sem mel antivirusni program pa za spyware pa to
<Jork> pa ni pomagal
<Jork> pa ful je počas delal
<bogdanov> pizda
<Jork> v primerjavi z archom
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> ram
<bogdanov> drka
<bogdanov> 512 sdrama
<bogdanov> skoda ga je
<Jork> kak je že sdram?
<Jork> a to je un čist tapru?
<Jork> pred ddr2
<bogdanov> pred ddr1
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> sam
<Jork> se mi je zdel
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> ko se ram
<christooss_> mal večji od unih prvih :)
<bogdanov> lah unic
<Jork> matr kolk staro mašino pa maš to?
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> te sdram
<christooss_> !google sdram
<bogdanov> so se full kvarl
<Seniorita> Synchronous dynamic random access memory - Wikipedia, the free ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronous_dynamic_random_access_memory
<christooss_> bogdanov kurac je pr sdram
<Jork> mislm da mam 512 sdrama Å¡e doma nekje
<christooss_> da ne morš dobit 512tk
<bogdanov> christoos
<christooss_> Jork dej mi jo :)
<bogdanov> ce bota delale
<bogdanov> 2x 256
<bogdanov> dobis 512
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> no kul :)
<christooss_> hehe
<bogdanov> mam dve
<bogdanov> ena dela 100%
<bogdanov> ta druga
<bogdanov> pa :S
<Jork> mislm da mam 2x po 256
<Jork> pa athlona mam tud za zdilat
<bogdanov> jork
<Jork> taprvega
<bogdanov> ceu komp?
<Jork> x2
<Jork> al kaj je že bil
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> tocn
<bogdanov> povej
<bogdanov> model
<bogdanov> :)
<Jork> athlon x2 64
<christooss_> kolk dnarja
<christooss_> ?
<Jork> taprvi athlon ki so ga kdajkol nardil
<Jork> pa pojma nimam kolk je to vredno
<christooss_> ne athloni so bli že pred 64 bit
<christooss_> dual core?
<Jork> takt je pa 3000ghz krat dva če se ne motim
<christooss_> povej kolk dnarja :)
<Jork> proc je že 64
<christooss_> pa se zmenmo :)
<Jork> dvojedrni
<christooss_> k rabm za mt en komp
<christooss_> k sm pomoje neki matično zjebal
<christooss_> k se nicht več ne prižge :(
<Jork> ja sam to mam sam proc brez matične
<Jork> matična mi je crknla
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> christoss
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> podnozje
<bogdanov> am2
<bogdanov> 939
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> jork
<bogdanov> dj povej
<bogdanov> tocn model
<christooss_> en amd
<bogdanov> christoss
<christooss_> athlon pomoje
<christooss_> 1.8
<bogdanov> enojedrn
<bogdanov> ?
<christooss_> jup
<bogdanov> toje
<bogdanov> 462
<bogdanov> socket
<Jork> ti sporočim jutri ker morm še iz matične vzet
<bogdanov> jork uzam
<Jork> čak bom poguglal
<bogdanov> no dj
<Jork> mislm da ma ss3e podnožje
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> to podnozje
<bogdanov> neobstaja
<bogdanov> :D
<Jork> ah kaj jst govorim
<Jork> 939 sm hotu napisat
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> 2x 3000?
<bogdanov> nevrjamm
<bogdanov> ce obstaja
<bogdanov> 5800
<bogdanov> alpa 6000
<bogdanov> za to plato
<bogdanov> prj am2
<christooss_> jo rabm eno plato za celeron d procesor
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> 2.8 ghz :)
<Jork> amd athlon x2
<christooss_> če ma kdo
<Jork> hm
<Jork> nevem čist točno kero kodno ime nosi
<Jork> al je toledo al pa windsor
<Jork> ker se razlikujejo med njimi
<Jork> bom jurt pogledu
<Jork> ko ga vn vzamem
<Jork> pa sporočim
<Jork> ker majo tud cloclkrate drugačen med sabo čeprav je letnica izdelave ista
<Jork> pa podnoćje tud
<Jork> podnožje*
<Jork> ker brisbane je pa novejši
<Jork> najnovejši je pa mislm da x3 al clo x4
<Jork> nevem točno
<Jork> ta ko ga mam jst mislm da je bil narejen 2005
<bogdanov> windsor
<bogdanov> so bli zacetni
<Jork> matr če ni clo brisbane
<bogdanov> x2
<bogdanov> pol brisbane
<bogdanov> brisbane
<bogdanov> se dobr navije
<bogdanov> ker 65nm
<bogdanov> wisdor ne
<Jork> mislm da je clo brisbane
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> mam
<Jork> ker tud clockrate ustreza
<bogdanov> sicer napihneni kondiji ampak laufa stabilno
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jork poglej pa javi
<bogdanov> kaj je blo pa z plato
<bogdanov> kondiji ali?
<Jork> hm...kako bi pa to lahko razbral iz samega procesorja ker točno je?
<Jork> ker nimam nobene dokumetacije
<bogdanov> em
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> uzams
<bogdanov> dol
<bogdanov> ventilator
<bogdanov> pa ti pise use na procesorju
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sam pac
<bogdanov> zbrises
<bogdanov> termalno pasto
<Jork> ja na procu piše samo amd athlon 64 x 2 pod tem pa en kup cifer
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> pise direktno
<bogdanov> ali pa pise
<bogdanov> model
<Jork> ne nč ne piše modela
<Jork> sam ene čudne cifre
<Jork> kot neka koda
<bogdanov> http://xtreview.com/images/AMD%20X2%206000%2089w.jpg
<bogdanov> kuj pod
<bogdanov> x2
<bogdanov> k je
<bogdanov> je model
<bogdanov> procesorja
<bogdanov> :)
<Jork> ja tko nekak piše ja
<Jork> ja to že sam kero kodno ime nosi to me zanima
<Jork> pa kaj pomenjo une cifre pod imenom
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> model
<bogdanov> utipkas
<bogdanov> u GOOGLE
<bogdanov> in ti use izpise
<bogdanov> :)
<Jork> ma une cifre bom utipkal
<Jork> če bo kej najdu
<bogdanov> pod x2
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> kuj prvo
<bogdanov> model
<bogdanov> se zacne
<bogdanov> z veliko
<bogdanov> A
<Jork> ma bom jutr probu sčarat neki pa sporočim
<Jork> zdele mislm da bom sam še mrknu ovčke štet
<Jork> :D
<Jork> ponavad takle čas spim že ene 3 urce
<Jork> :D
<Jork> dans se mi pa kr neki rola
<christooss_> :)
<Jork> to much thoughts
<christooss_> ej kako nej ugotovim, kaj je s plato narobe
<christooss_> k zdej mam tri kompe doma
<christooss_> pa noben noče štartat
<Jork> kaki so pa znaki?
<christooss_> zažene se
<christooss_> sam ne pride nič na zaslon
<Jork> a se kej izpiše vsaj?
<christooss_> nič
<Jork> pol je možno da so rami ne plata
<christooss_> pa lučka na monitorju sam prestavi na oranžno
<christooss_> a ni cko, da če je ram piska računalnik
<Jork> hm
<Jork> a veš da nevem točno
<Jork> men je enkrat isto naredil ko sem rame narobe notr dal
<Jork> sam mislm da mi ni nč piskal
<Jork> nism pa siguren
<Jork> lahko pa da je grafična zaniž
<Jork> zanič*
<Jork> sam pol bi ti tud izpisal no video input če maš lcd
<christooss_> jup
<Jork> oz odvisno od plate
<bogdanov> em
<christooss_> sm mislu, da je napajalnik
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> ce uzams
<christooss_> pa ni sem menjal štiri različne
<bogdanov> rame vn kj piska
<bogdanov> sicer
<christooss_> bogdanov bom probal
<bogdanov> lah je
<bogdanov> speaker
<bogdanov> odkloplen
<bogdanov> pa nebo znakov
<Jork> zdej če maš kako res staro pol niti ni nujno da ti bno izpisal no video input ampak ti bo sam monotiro prestavlo na standby
<bogdanov> christoss
<bogdanov> poglej
<bogdanov> kondezatorje
<bogdanov> recmo ce mas
<bogdanov> graficno agp
<bogdanov> probi z drugo grafo
<Jork> če niso rami pa grafa pol je kr precej verjetno da je plata zanič
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> procesor
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> v mau
<bogdanov> primerih
<bogdanov> idin
<bogdanov> ce navijas
<bogdanov> full alpa kej
<bogdanov> kr vrjamm da nis
<bogdanov> tud ce se segreva
<bogdanov> rac
<Jork> če bi bil proc pol bi se skuru
<bogdanov> grejo prj kondenzatorji na plati
<Jork> a maš tower odprt?
<Jork> ker če maš pol ni pretoka zraka in so ti lahko šli kondenzatorji na plati
<Jork> si jo mal skuru
<Jork> to sem jst mojster budala enkrat že naredu
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> jork
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> toje v malo
<bogdanov> primerov
<bogdanov> :)
<Jork> sicer sem pol zamenju kondenzatorje sam plata ni več delala tko kot bi mogla
<bogdanov> plata se
<bogdanov> neskur
<Jork> in sem jo pol stran vrgu
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> ceje
<bogdanov> lepo hlajena
<bogdanov> nima kj
<Jork> ja sej dost  da se par kondenzatorjev skur
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> zakaj bi se
<bogdanov> skurli
<bogdanov> ?
<christooss_> hm
<Jork> in jih ful težko zamenjaš ker so plate večslojne
<bogdanov> ceje temp ok
<christooss_> en komp nič ne piska če je ram zuni
<bogdanov> jork
<bogdanov> odvisno od plate
<Jork> ja če je tem ok pol ni pene
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> se ksn ram za probat k dela
<bogdanov> alpa grafa je
<Jork> če je temp. kul pol ni panike sam če maš čist odprt tower pol je velika verjetnost da boš skuru plato ker mora zrak krožit v towerju da hladi
<bogdanov> na agpju al integrirana
<christooss_> integrirana
<Jork> men se je to zgodilo ko sem mel čist odprt tower
<bogdanov> pa agp
<bogdanov> slot
<bogdanov> tud?
<bogdanov> sicer nevrjamm dab sta integrirana
<christooss_> bom zdejle eno kartico najdu
<bogdanov> u kurc
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> pci
<bogdanov> notr
<bogdanov> zih mas
<bogdanov> alpa ksno agp
<Jork> jst mam doma Å¡e geforca mx4
<Jork> na agp
<Jork> hehe
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> radeonk
<bogdanov> 9*
<bogdanov> serij
<bogdanov> pun kurac
<Jork> ma domam ma že celo zberko teh starih komponent ko nevem kaj bi z njimi :D
<Jork> mislm da mam nekje tud celerona socket 775 1.7 ghz
<Jork> razen če ga nism že stran vrgu
<Jork> bi mogu mal pobrskat
<Jork> mam pa celo 386ko ki Å¡e dela
<Jork> in fotr gor Å¡ah igra
<Jork> haha
<Jork> na win 3.1
<Jork> :D
<bogdanov> celeron
<bogdanov> 1.7
<bogdanov> na 775
<bogdanov> neiobstaja
<bogdanov> prj 478
<bogdanov> socket
<bogdanov> :)
<Jork> možno ja
<bogdanov> mah jst
<bogdanov> mam tud pun kurac k menam pa pol mi ustaja
<Jork> ja pa še problem je skup vržt da bi novga sestavu ker se ne dobi plat za to
<Jork> pa ramov
<Jork> tko da si nekak prisiljen da stran vržeš al pa nekomu podariš če rabi za dele
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj se dobi
<bogdanov> sam ves koje to
<bogdanov> u staro
<bogdanov> se nesplaca
<Jork> ma če bi zdej kupoval pc bi ga po komponentah
<bogdanov> ulagat
<bogdanov> sploh k folk
<bogdanov> ma cene
<bogdanov> staro k novo
<bogdanov> :)
<Jork> ja sej to je
<bogdanov> jst ga zmeri
<bogdanov> namiznega
<bogdanov> laptop itak se neda
<bogdanov> hehe
<Jork> jst bi edin ga pol komu podaru ki nima tolk financ da bi si ga kupu
<Jork> da bi ga mel vsaj za brskat po netu pa word
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> nevem
<christooss_> zdej sm dal grafično not
<christooss_> pa Å¡e zmer isto
<bogdanov> jah
<christooss_> mi je pa vmes en napajalnik shodu
<bogdanov> pol je u ramih
<bogdanov> nek problem
<christooss_> bogdanov upam
<christooss_> k to je najcenejš
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> k mislm da jih neki mam
<christooss_> bom jutr vse sprobu
<bogdanov> jah probi pavs vidu
<christooss_> kako pa zgleda napihnjen kondenzator?
<christooss_> da vem kaj isakt
<Jork> jst mam tud občutek da so rami kot sm že na začetku napisu
<christooss_> Jork vem vem sam nism zihr katera ploščica dela katera ne
<christooss_> plus da nam kšnga u bajt zbudu :)
<christooss_> bomo jutr sprobal vse
<Jork> :D
<christooss_> a matična pa ni pravta :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> lahko je
<bogdanov> kondiji so glavna stvar
<bogdanov> zgleda
<Jork> no te možnosti ne izključujem
<bogdanov> tako
<bogdanov> da ni kondenzator
<bogdanov> na vrhu
<bogdanov> raven
<Jork> najprej probi z ramom
<bogdanov> ampak je napihnen
<bogdanov> in ceje ze res slabo
<bogdanov> je rjav
<bogdanov> ze naven
<Jork> :D
<Jork> ja napihnjeni kondenzatorji res niso dober znak
<Jork> :D
<christooss_> to pa vem :)
<christooss_> sam Å¡e nikol nisem mel zjebane plate doma
<christooss_> pentium 1-3
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> ce
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> piska
<christooss_> pa celeroni
<bogdanov> je ponavadi
<bogdanov> plata
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> pa mi nikdar ni Å¡la plata
<Jork> ja sej plate gredo redko
<christooss_> zdej mam pa tri tak kompe doma
<Jork> čeprav men je šla že 3x
<christooss_> morm do torka zrihtat k drugač bo mt popizdila če bo brez kompa
<Jork> plate gredo ponavad sam če so nižjega cenovnega ranga
<christooss_> sej tele gotov so
<christooss_> :)
<Jork> pa če niso primerno hlajene
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> recmo
<bogdanov> athlon
<bogdanov> 1.8
<bogdanov> socket 462
<bogdanov> je to
<bogdanov> toso
<bogdanov> plate
<bogdanov> letel
<bogdanov> skoz
<bogdanov> slabe
<bogdanov> so ble
<bogdanov> full
<bogdanov> vecinoma prov zarad
<bogdanov> kondezatorjev
<christooss_> to mam zdej eno izmed :)
<bogdanov> ja sj zato sm ti reku
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> za pentium
<bogdanov> 3
<bogdanov> mam plato
<bogdanov> prid pa dobis
<bogdanov> za djabe
<bogdanov> jih mam kr
<bogdanov> velik
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> to mam jst tud :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t453907#crta
<Seniorita> P:Mati&#269;na plo&#353;&#269;a(462)+A XP 2500+(Barton)+ 2x256DDR 333 @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss_> 064 142 364
<christooss_> kera cifra?
<christooss_> :)
<Jork> hehe
<bogdanov> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRIGvKLYolqoNgk0YbwdJlzp9xD02X6Simz-ulb9E42MoYU_r_C
<bogdanov> eo
<bogdanov> recmo tko zgleda
<bogdanov> desno so uredu
<bogdanov> levo slabo
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> bogdanov bom počekiru jutr sam na hitr pogled se mi zdi je blo vse kul
<christooss_> or so it seems :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> mogoce
<Jork> :)
<bogdanov> je pa oddelala
<bogdanov> svoje
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ksn neprav
<bogdanov> stip ce si saru
<bogdanov> pa gre papa
<bogdanov> stik*
<Jork> nč folk jst grem spat
<Jork> se slišmo jutr
<Jork> lepo se mejte
<Jork> čau
<bogdanov> enako
<bogdanov> ln
<christooss_> je pa res, da se mi je enkrat celo komp pržgal
<christooss_> sam res samo enkrat
<christooss_> pol je pa zaštekala inštalacija od winsev
<christooss_> pol pa odšlo use u pm
<bogdanov> ram
<bogdanov> se veckrat
<bogdanov> jepa
<bogdanov> napajalnik
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ceso kondiji
<bogdanov> se plata
<bogdanov> vecinoma
<bogdanov> resetira
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> no sej hvala za ideje
<bogdanov> np
<christooss_> bom jutr vse to sprobal
<bogdanov> napajalnik
<bogdanov> pa odpres
<bogdanov> pa ce niso
<bogdanov> kondiji
<bogdanov> napihneni je ok
<bogdanov> drugac
<bogdanov> pa ni
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> met an tko kj rezerve
<bogdanov> da ves da dela
<bogdanov> pa kuj ugotovis
<bogdanov> napako
<bogdanov> res da se mau jebas ampak ok
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> nč grem spat zdej
<christooss_> mam dost telih matičnih
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> ajde
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> jst morm pa vag 5053
<bogdanov> upgrejdat
<bogdanov> hjao
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> imal koga
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: izbris verzij pri dual boot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4743/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: izbris verzij pri dual boot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4743/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: izbris verzij pri dual boot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4743/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: izbris verzij pri dual boot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4743/new/posts/
<alyosha> Goood morning ubuntu-si family
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84_> alyosha, wiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84_> ;)
<alyosha> ooo
<alyosha> gutten morgen
<alyosha> sasa84
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ja guten morgen mein schatzi :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> najbolj žal od usega mi je da se u šoli nisem nemščine nauču:D
<alyosha> tako hud jezik:D
<alyosha> kako smo kaj?
<alyosha> delamo kaj?:p
<sasa84> itak ;)
<alyosha> ja lepo lepo
<sasa84> zdej sem bla pod tušem, oblačm se..in grem an kofe :P
<sasa84> hihihihi
<alyosha> opa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj se ni treba obllečt
<sasa84> alyosha, ne se bat...sem spodobno oblečena pred kompom :P
<alyosha> obleke so overrated
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> ah dj no
<alyosha> jaz sem pa ze mislu da si pomankljivo:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> ma veš kaj...pol bo spet CrazyLemon kej težou
<sasa84> težiqw
<sasa84> aaaaaaa
<sasa84> težiw
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ej alyosha, a je ubuntulog res gay? :P
<sasa84> jaz mu skoz pošilam sporočilca, če bi bil za kšn kofe :P
<sasa84> pa se čist nč ne oglas :P
<alyosha> ja sem slišl pravit ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa ti pusti crazyja nic ne bo teziw:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kr sleči se nazaj
<alyosha> brezveze bit oblečen:D
<alyosha> aja pa kašen krof prinesi ne
<alyosha> jaz bitudi
<alyosha> z čokolado in kremo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> alyosha, ma krof sem jaz, če se okol pasa umijem :D
<alyosha> hahahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> pol pa sebe prinesi ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jooooj zdjbi krof jedu jebemtish
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jst bi pa...
<sasa84> uuufff, en dobr rogljič... tist iz listnatga testa
<sasa84> alyosha, v kapitaniji majo ful dobre zadeve :P
<sasa84> mmmmm
 * sasa84 gre rada ke ;)
<alyosha> hehe meni ni preveč ušeč ker so neki wannabe:D
<alyosha> tu u šalari mamo eno slaščičarno
<alyosha> kjer majo dosti bolše:D
<alyosha> samo je tko bolj local:D
<sasa84> kje je že šalara? :P
<alyosha> tu pri mercatorju
<sasa84> ej, dj ti men povej kje se konča semedela pa začne markovc :P
<alyosha> "velikem"
<sasa84> aaaa
<alyosha> haha to neve noben:p
<alyosha> nene nekje tam
<sasa84> mhm
<alyosha> semedela je hmm
<alyosha> kako povedat:D
<sasa84> to se prav "un del" kopra :)
<alyosha> pridi pa ti pokazem:D
<alyosha> markovec je gor na hribu
<sasa84> ok...star ata ma flet na vena pilona...tist nej bi bil že markovc ;)
<alyosha> kar je od semaforja naprej
<sasa84> tam gor k je mercator, pošta...pa eni kafiči...tist je semedela al markovc? :P
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> markovec
<alyosha> lih na meji nekje
<sasa84> aha
<sasa84> pol spodi k je un križišče...je mejni prehod ;)
<alyosha> kar je bolj dol od vena pilona Å¡e eno 50m je mc dol naprej je pa semedela
<alyosha> hahaha tako nekako
<upd> dan
<alyosha> dober odber
<sasa84> uf, Å¡ibam
<alyosha> owke
<alyosha> krofe prinesi!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwZCWcfwzZ0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - lol.avi
<alyosha> power of kippo:D
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/pijan-intereuropin-voznik-ubil-oceta-in-hci/250392
<Seniorita> Pijan Intereuropin voznik ubil očeta in hči :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<yang> a pa ves zakaj se vozijo v napacno smer
<yang> ker jih navigacija narobe zapelje
<yang> men se je to recimo ze zgodilo, pa mors se mal glavo upostevat
<upd> a ti ne piše Pijan
<upd> sicer pa zanašat se na gps več kot 40% je vedno polom
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mona :D
<alyosha> ma kjesi CrazyLemon  mona:D
<alyosha> si se zbudu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha veš ko smo govorili o ovinku da se ne da 100?
<CrazyLemon> da se :D
<miha> a mone berete primorske novice? :)
<alyosha> seveda se da:D
<alyosha> miha:  bolj slabo:D
<miha> podpalmo.si?
<miha> :D
<alyosha> tko
<CrazyLemon> bratranc tam uletaval 110 :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  lih sem ti hotu rect zadnijc
<alyosha> sem od tašče awto malo testiraw
<alyosha> ima esp ne
<alyosha> in uno zmiga tkoj se upaljava
<alyosha> sepreden je blizu zdrsa:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja..ampak js sm včeraj z bratrancem uleteu tam 90
<CrazyLemon> pa se esp še ni prižgal
<alyosha> miha: slabo beremo mi novce:D
<alyosha> kaj to ceed?
<CrazyLemon> pravi da tudi 100 lahko uletiš pa esp se ne prižge
<CrazyLemon> ma kak ceed..passat
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> ešiča poznaš?=:D
<alyosha> iz gazona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ne poznam skoraj nobenga več iz gažona :)
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> uglavnem uni psiho
<alyosha> z hondo
<alyosha> uno dolgo
<alyosha> nene
<alyosha> rover
<alyosha> uni dowg:D
<alyosha> tip uletaval tam dol 110 120 komot
<alyosha> za dol
<CrazyLemon> a kateri ni psiho iz gažona...psiho + dzanki = iz gazona :D
<alyosha> je res da je noslo na use strani:D
<alyosha> ma gor so itak ja:D
<alyosha> pravi:D
<alyosha> miha:  na obali za novice so na podpalmo.si
<alyosha> tko lokalno kr hitri:D
<miha> ja sj jih dodal zdj :)
<miha> pa radio ognjisce, moj mikro
<miha> par bugfixov dans...pa bo boljs :)
<alyosha> ognjisce:DD
<miha> ja no rad bi bil uravnotezen. jst ne cenzuriram. ce ma le kak smisel.
<miha> torej, da se dogaja
<miha> :D
<miha> da objavlajo
<miha> mam sds, zares, lds, nsi... po padajocem stevilu objav :)
<miha> za vse fane :)
<miha> čeprov, jst bi bolj konkurenco gledu :)
<alyosha> hehe
<miha> je zanimiv problem. da je univerzalna logika, ker STA skoz spama, eni pa ful redko
<miha> torej je omejeno po času ali po številu zadetkov
<miha> kr pač prej
<miha> :D
<alyosha> lol moram it po kolega zmanjkalo mu bencina sredi ceste:D
<alyosha> prometni zastoj
<miha> hehe
<alyosha> bbl:D
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/1500-evrov-stane-najcenejsi-otrok-na-crnem-trgu.html lol
<Seniorita> 1500 evrov stane najcenejši otrok na črnem trgu! - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kdo je tako pameten da ne ve kdaj je čas za tankanje :D
<Tadej> ppl a kdo ve kje je managment v kopru?
<miha> !google managment koper google maps
<Seniorita> Koper Map | Slovenia Google Satellite Maps http://www.maplandia.com/slovenia/koper/koper/
<miha> !google managment koper
<Seniorita> UP Fakulteta za management Koper http://www.fm.upr.si/
<CrazyLemon> Tadej i do i do
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zravn dijaškega :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<christooss_> kes
<miha> lp
<sasa84> christooss_, čafči :D
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<sasa84> !pink Jork
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> !ping Jork
<CrazyLemon> Tadej http://zemljevid.najdi.si/index_maps.jsp?x1=401422&y1=45607&zoom=2343   :)
<Seniorita> Zemljevid Najdi.si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa ktero selo ma tak zemljevid :P
<Tadej> aha
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: pridem dol v petek
<CrazyLemon> stavba levo od dijaškega je management
<sasa84> ja sej... CrazyLemon pa noče it z mano na drink :(
<CrazyLemon> in 10m naprej od managementa je trg kjer lahk parkiraš - če je plac :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej kaj pa maš na managementu ? :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: sej drugac jaz koper pozna,
<Tadej> m
<Tadej> sem rojen v kopru
<Tadej> :P
<CrazyLemon> Tadej aja?
<CrazyLemon> izdajalec!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<Tadej> sestro od tamale dol peljem k ma informativca
<Tadej> zakaj??? :D
<Tadej> sej mamo vikend dol
<Tadej> pa vinograd...
<CrazyLemon> jah ker si zdej v kočevju ane :D
<Tadej> jah tko je nanesl :D
<Tadej> s trebuhom za kruhom :P
<CrazyLemon> js mam tudi 'dol' vikend ..kateremu js ljubkovalno pravim dom...mam tudi vinograd .. 2 trti
<CrazyLemon> tudi nasa kakijev mam... 3 kakija posajena
<Tadej> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<Jork> o živjo
<Jork> mal sem bil odsoten
<Jork> :D
<christooss_> Tadej a ti si s kopra
<CrazyLemon> nasad*
<sasa84> hej ;)
<christooss_> wierd
<christooss_> se ti nič ne pozna
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje je pa pravoslavna cerkev v KP?
<Tadej> christooss_: rojen dol, pol so se pa tastari preselil v Lj
<Jork> ej saša sorry za učer sam sem mel obisk pa se nism mogu poslovit
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://zemljevid.najdi.si/index_maps.jsp?x1=401422&y1=45607&zoom=2343
<CrazyLemon> na tej sliki se vidi :)
<Seniorita> Zemljevid Najdi.si
<christooss_> Tadej aaaa
<Tadej> christooss_: sem pa prezivel dol vsak vikend v osnovni soli
<Tadej> pa vse pocitnice :D
<Tadej> pa komplet familijo mam dol :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa če nč ne piše, d je orthodox :P
<CrazyLemon> išči "gordanov trg" in "goriška ulica" :)
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> tista cerkev tam je pravoslavna
<christooss_> things people learn :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: kir letnik si ti?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej '86
<christooss_> 92
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: pol mogocve celo poznas mojo sestricno :D
<Tadej> 2 let starej od tebe
<Tadej> pa vrjetno 1 glavo vecja :D
<Tadej> Lea :(
<Tadej> :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> Tadej eno glavo večja? pol dvomim :D
<sasa84> pol mogoče poznate tud mojo žlahto iz KP :P
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: kok si visok?
<sasa84> Tadej, a pol ma 2,30? :)
<Tadej> LOL :D
<sasa84> če ma CrazyLemon 190...oziroma okol ;)
<Tadej> 184 pa res :D
<Tadej> aja pol je majhen :D
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> tak mičkn piki ;)
<CrazyLemon> u madona..naj uganem..rokomet igra :D
<Tadej> odbojko
<CrazyLemon> ker 'ta velike' vse igrajo rokomet
<sasa84> moja žlahta odbojko :P
<CrazyLemon> ahh :D
<sasa84> semedela rulz! :P
<Tadej> ah kje
<Tadej> Å alara rulz :P
<sasa84> pa kaj mate s to Å¡alaro :P
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli tadej :D
<sasa84> baje ej tam huda slaščičarna... alyosha povedu :P
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> jaz sem original s stare Å¡alare
<sasa84> kok je šalára al šálara?
<sasa84> al šalará :D
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne kompliciraj..Å¡alara je :D
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: pol ne poznas Nemac Lea al pa Nemac Kristjan?
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: sestricna pa bratranc
<CrazyLemon> hm..nemac.. to zveni znano
<Tadej> on pa seveda fuzbal spila :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> kaj pa kšno stropnik? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol šalára :)
<Jork> :)
<Tadej> ah CrazyLemon je itak geek sam doma za compom
<Tadej> ne pozna nobenga :D ;D
<CrazyLemon> ja :(
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Tadej> razen ce je na ircu :D
<Tadej> pol je pa lahka iz kocevja pa ga pozna :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..izdajalcev ne poznam
<CrazyLemon> nočem jih poznat!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Tadej> hehe :)
<Tadej> pocak ene 5 let
<Tadej> pa bomo vidl kje bos ti :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, d se ne boš slučajn na rakk preselu :P
<Jork> o kakih izdajalcih zdej to vi?
<sasa84> s kio vred :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bom se..nič bat :)))
<CrazyLemon> js ostajam kle kjer je lepo toplo:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, skrivnostna so pota Gospodova...si včer reku :P
<sasa84> Jork, mi mamo une stvari, k nimajo nč z drugo svetovno ;)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: sej tle je tud toplo
<Tadej> vsaj zdej :)
<Jork> aha i see
 * sasa84 je bla dons prvič u kratkih rokavih zuni ;)
<Jork> :)
<sasa84> :D
 * Tadej je bil danes prvic zunaj po 4 dneh
<Jork> loool
<sasa84> Jork, pismo... kakšne obiske imaš ti ob nočnih urah? :P
<sasa84> v
<CrazyLemon> Tadej in potem meni praviš da sm sam za compom!! :)))))
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: sem mel dobre izgovor
<sasa84> :D
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: 38˚C
<Jork> lol
<CrazyLemon> to je 12° premal za dobr izgovor!
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Tadej> neko gripo sem fassal
<Tadej> danes sem prvi dan brez vrocine
<Jork> kolega pršu že ob osmih pa sva se mal zaklepetala
<Tadej> drzte pesti, da bo trajalo
<Jork> ja se strinjam s tadejom
<Jork> naj kr traja vse do poletja
<Jork> da bo skos toplo
<Jork> :D
<Jork> tropic
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> tle pr nas bo 100% se huda zima :)
<Jork> pr nas pa upam da ne
<Tadej> ce bo tkole, se bodo medvedi zaceli zbujat prezgodaj :)
<Jork> lool
<Jork> pa take liskičke kot je saša bodo začele iz brlogov v kratkih rokavih letat
<Jork> kam pa pridemo
<Jork> hahahhahah
<Tadej> :)
<sasa84> no no :P
<Jork> :)
<sasa84> no dobr, to je kompliment, d sm lisička...firefox,-odprta koda ipd ;)
<sasa84> Jork, pišuka... upam, d si prebral blog :P
<Jork> ja ja
<Jork> sem neki bral ja
<sasa84> drugač te bom za ušesa...te bom jst taggala an faxu!
<sasa84> :P
<Jork> drugač je blo pa to mišljeno kot kompliment
<sasa84> neki bral... lepo te prosm :O
<sasa84> :P
<Jork> :D
<yang> ojla sasa
<Jork> firefox sasa
<Jork> opensource
<Jork> verzija
<Jork> sliš se zanimivo
<sasa84> hej yang ;)
<Jork> kje maš pa ying?
<Jork> a ste vsi na pvt madonca
<Jork> al ste šli iz brloga na sonček
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> Jork, privatkamo a veš ;)
<Jork> aha ok
<upd> soncee :)
<Jork> pol pa nam motu
<sasa84> tile logi se hranjo, tko d nočmo kej preveč...sej veš ;)
<christooss_> jst bom mogu it na sonce :(
<christooss_> k mi je zmanjkal čikov
<Jork> razume
 * sasa84 že bla na sončku ;)
<Jork> Å¡tekam Å¡tekam
<sasa84> Jork, sej lohk tud ti privatkaš ;)
<Jork> men gre tud na živce ker se tile logi hranijo
<sasa84> ubuntulog je ful klepetav
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> christooss_, men jih je Å¡la mami iskat dopoldne, k je glih okol hodila :D
<christooss_> nej jih Å¡e men kup
<christooss_> :)
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/139508
<Seniorita> Dolenjec pretepel otroka, Korošec pa ženo
<sasa84> kaj pa kadiš :P
<christooss_> chesterfield modre
<christooss_> for life :)
<sasa84> kaj pa primorc naredu miha? ;)
<sasa84> uuu :D
<sasa84> a kle Å¡e kdo kadi*?
 * miha kadi, ko turk
<christooss_> primorc je pa sestrično peljal na informativca :)
<christooss_> hehe
<sasa84> go miha, go miha, go miha
<sasa84> looooooooooool
<miha> :p
<christooss_> fak, da bi mel vsaj en čik secret stash
<Tadej> TOMIDELI!!!!
<Tadej> 36,6˚C brez tablet \o/
<Tadej> christooss_: a da bi jih pred sabo skrival? :))
<miha> christooss_: pravi zasvojenci kadimo tobak. cigareti so cist nateg...
<Tadej> drum for life!
<miha> :D
<miha> rumen je dobr
<Tadej> + naravna zelišča
<Tadej> jaz mam belega
<miha> lol
<Tadej> mi je bol
<miha> aja
<miha> belega sm narobe zastopu :D
<Tadej> kaj si ga?
<miha> namest zelišč
<Tadej> aha :)
<Tadej> mislim da je bel lazji od rumenega
<Tadej> mam pa te hemp rizle
<miha> jst pa smoking zlate
<Tadej> k so kr mocnejse od tatanki
<miha> pa rizla filtre, za tobak.
<Tadej> pussy
<Tadej> kartoncek zvojes pa je
<Tadej> zvijes
<miha> tud to, pa prakticno, nimam primernega papirja... za bolj pomembne je skatla od rizel  :)
<Tadej> jaz jemlem une rizle s filtri
<miha> dobra ideja :) prej sm mel dost skatl od cikov, nism rabu :)
<Tadej> ja tle mas tok filtrov k rizel, tok da ni panike :D
<miha> :D
<Tadej> evo obrnjen :D
<Tadej> akcija
<Tadej> a kristus je pa šel po čike?
 * sasa84 ma kr cigarete...kdo bo to zviju :P
<Tadej> sasa84: ko se navadis mas obrnjenega 1,2,3
<sasa84> me boš navadu ;)
<Tadej> sasa84: ni problema :D
<Tadej> miha: a si ti tist miha k je svoje cajte na unix-slo emo sceno zganjal ? :))
<sasa84> loooooooooooooooool
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> Tadej, noče priznat ;)
<Tadej> heheh :)
<Tadej> zdej si ze 10 min cik zvija :)
<Tadej> pa ne more tipkat :P
<christooss_> fak kako je pa toplo zuni
<Tadej> si spet na hladnem :)
<christooss_> jup
<christooss_> pa v soju lcd ekrana
<christooss_> :)
<Tadej> christooss_: kaj se bos vclanil baraba? :)
<christooss_> bom
<christooss_> sej prvič k se vidmo
<Tadej> sasa84: pa ti?
<christooss_> dobiš izjavo podpisano
<Tadej> sej jo lahko na skeniras pa posljes pa bos prek klika placal al pa ko se vidmo...
<sasa84> Tadej, kaj jst?
<Tadej> www.siuug.org
<Tadej> beri :)
<Tadej> slovensko unix drustvo
<Tadej> sej je blo v topicu
<Tadej> smo mel meeting 15 jan v kiberpipi
<sasa84> a to je blo to :)
<sasa84> sam ne vem kolk sm jst kej unix, če mam sam ubuntu :P
<sasa84> unix pa linux je vsak posebi a ne?
<sasa84> linux ej bil čist na nov napisan...a ni ena taka fora
<Tadej> smo unix/linux drustvo
<Tadej> stejemo linux pod nase okrilje
<sasa84> aha
<sasa84> ok ;)
<Tadej> linux, *BSD, ...
<sasa84> aa, ok ok
<sasa84> a hočš d se učlanm al kaj? ;)
<Tadej> obvezno
<Tadej> al kaj mislis :D
<christooss_> sej važn da se gre pol na pir s fanti :)
<Tadej> mhm
<christooss_> to je bistvo društva pir plus flameware
<Tadej> hehe :D
<christooss_> pa še kšna pica včas pade
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 še članica lugosa ni :\
<sasa84> sam ubuntu društvo bi blo pa res fajn
<christooss_> aja pa na piru čez lugos pizdimo :)
<sasa84> lol
 * sasa84 se bo prjavla! ;)
<marko-_-> včeri sem mel preveč časa pa sem končno komad dokončal in fak je carski :D
<sasa84> včlanla
<sasa84> ps: a sem spet edian punca??
<sasa84> edina
<christooss_> sasa84 doh
<Tadej> sasa84: za zdej
<sasa84> :P
<Tadej> smo mel eno na meetingu
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> koga...teo čaj? ;)
<Tadej> emm
<Tadej> cak
<Tadej> bom pogledal
<christooss_> to je bla ena k je falila
<sasa84> ona k itak dela tm u kiberpipi :P
<christooss_> k je bone kupovala
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<Tadej> Ajda
<Tadej> Žitnik
<christooss_> Tadej a so že slike
<Tadej> christooss_: slik mam samo par, pa se te so tko bedne, da me je sram objavit :D
<sasa84> Tadej, a dobim tud člansko izkaznco? :P
<Tadej> sasa84: trenutno se ne
<sasa84> eh :P
<Tadej> sasa84: delamo tudi na temu :D
<christooss_> Datum Roštiljade je že znan in sicer dobili se bomo v soboto 28. maja
<christooss_> sweet
<sasa84> eno tako plastificirano ;)
<Tadej> mhm
<christooss_> http://www.siuug.org/dogodki.html
<Seniorita> Drustvo Unix uporabnikovSlovenije - SIUUG
<christooss_> ill be there
<Tadej> u better
<christooss_> tale pesemca mi zdej igra v glavi
<christooss_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtCQF4xaBLk
<christooss_> :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Baywatch Theme (DVD Trailer)
<Tadej> lol :D
<Tadej> men pa Riverside Motherfucker :P
<christooss_> čeprov reče ill be ready
<Tadej> lol
<christooss_> Kritiziramo lahko le vodenje dogodka, saj se predavatelji in organizatorji niso popolnoma držali napovedanega urnika.
<christooss_> rofl
<christooss_> :)
<Tadej> ja
<Tadej> fantje so malce hiteli
<christooss_> "hiteli" al hiteli :)
<Tadej> prehitri so bli
<Tadej> smo mal prej zaključl s predavanji
<Tadej> sam je vseen pol druzenje trajalo...
<Tadej> :D
<sasa84> no... sem si že shranla prijavnco :P
<Tadej> tko se dela
<Tadej> zdej jo sam se izpolnes :)
<sasa84> pa plačam :P
<sasa84> hehehe
<sasa84> Tadej, a to je društvo tud za n00be? :P
<Tadej> seveda
<Tadej> se lahko kaj naucis ponesrec :D
<sasa84> lol
<Tadej> ste ze slisal tole?
<Tadej> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlVbEclPj4c&feature=autoplay&list=PLE121D6D13B2AF0E0&index=8&playnext=1&shuffle=95346
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Stjepan Hauser and Luka Sulic - Smooth Criminal
<sasa84> Tadej, huda modela
<Tadej> mhm
<Tadej> dobr sta priredila komad
<Tadej> nc grem jaz mal lezat pa kak voyager pogledat
<sasa84> jaz pa gruntam dab Å¡la gledat film the king's speech ;)
<Grega> kaj samo kokodakate
<sasa84> oj gregi ;)
<Grega> sasiiii
<sasa84> jodlii ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCJPerKjllQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - ASOT 491 Armin van Buuren feat. Laura V - Drowning (Avicii Unnamed Mix)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: izbris verzij pri dual boot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4743/new/posts/
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyLemon> kjes ajvan
<Sky[x]> lp
<bogdanov> kvaj zj a bo
<CrazyLemon> ma mora ! hudiča! ane!
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Sky[x]> neki se govori da bo apple updejtov v sredo :>
<Sky[x]> http://www.9to5mac.com/51111/macbook-pro-update-imminent
<Seniorita> MacBook Pro update imminent? |  9 to 5 Mac   MacBook Pro update imminent? | Apple Intelligence
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<alyosha> hello hello
<alyosha> je gledal kdo superbowl
<Sky[x]> na izi ja
<CrazyLemon> jebeš supabowl
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ja vem da ti to ne gledaš ti si über geek tebe špoort ne zanima:p
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma zanima me Å¡port..samo ne nek ragbi mona..kdo to gleda
<alyosha> american football ni ragby:D
<alyosha> ma sj jz tudi ni zdj
<alyosha> da gledam uno nonstop
<alyosha> samo kadar vidim na tv pogledam ki je zabavno:D
<alyosha> zdj gledam poovitew in tipi so govorili lih
<alyosha> da u sloveniji mamo 7 ekip
<alyosha> ??
<alyosha> samo kje igrajo mona?
<CrazyLemon> komaj zdej to veš?
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> in meni pol govoriš da sm über geek :D
<CrazyLemon> vidi se da si vedno bil na napačnem koncu bonifike :)))
<alyosha> ma vem da so meli 2 3 ekipe
<alyosha> ne da jih je 7
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> prosim jaz sem bil član koprske softball ekipe:D
<CrazyLemon> ma valda..ti si bil mladi up mehke žoge :)))
<alyosha> nikoli bil na treningu al tekmi
<alyosha> ma bil sem upisan:DD
<bogdanov> hahaha
<alyosha> ne ne jebeš šport:D jz sem bolj vrtnar
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> poljedelec:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha aja...skoraj sm pozabu..si siguren da niso tisto v mercatorju mlinotestove pizze?
<alyosha> ma nebiu reku ker pol ko prideš okoli 7h ko so pri koncu
<alyosha> ti jo nardi
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=382692039894&oid=17033755764&comments
<bogdanov> HAHAHHAHAHA
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<alyosha> in zadnjic tam semga vidu ki je testo mesu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> so jo probaw?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hmm..
<CrazyLemon> nisem..čudno se mi zdi da so tko poceni stari
<alyosha> pa ja
<alyosha> če je mercator sir
<CrazyLemon> po moje so une iz kartona :D
<alyosha> mercator paradajz
<alyosha> svoje testo
<alyosha> ma ne ne ki jih tam dela
<alyosha> ga vidiš
<alyosha> poceni je pa zato ker je use mercator
<alyosha> sj še pica se kliče mercator pica:D
<alyosha> nwem meni so dobre
<alyosha> samo mora bit topla
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo baje mlinotest svojo pizzerijo odpru :D
<alyosha> sveze pecena
<alyosha> ja?
<alyosha> kje to?
<CrazyLemon> tipi iz  kruha se selijo na pizze :D
<alyosha> me like pizza:D
<alyosha> pa če je biznis mona
<CrazyLemon> zavohali so denar stari :D
<alyosha> porabiš 1€ dobis 5
<alyosha> pizzerija če maš folk je biznis ful
<alyosha> je en kolega pizzopek in je reku biznis do jaja
<CrazyLemon> kje je pizzopek?
<alyosha> ma gor u planinah:D
<alyosha> ni iz obale
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> ker sem prej zivew jz
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol saks :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> u planinah
<bogdanov> HAHA
<alyosha> ne ne dobar je:D
<alyosha> bogdanov: :D
<alyosha> gor okolica tolmina
<alyosha> kaj pa je drugo ko planine:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kdaj bos castu pizzo dam
<alyosha> tam
<alyosha> u mlinčku
<alyosha> ki maš veze:D
<alyosha> placas eno dobis 3
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko bi vsaj blo tako :D
<alyosha> bogdanov:  hahaha si vidu kako se u sloveniji igra Rugby:D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj en kolega
<bogdanov> kle igra za olimpijo
<bogdanov> HAHAAHA
<bogdanov> ta ragby
<bogdanov> lah usak igra
<bogdanov> da ma
<bogdanov> 90 kil
<bogdanov> paje
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ni to vse!!
<CrazyLemon> moraš še znat lovit žogo!
<bogdanov> hha
<CrazyLemon> kar ni lahko!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj ti
<bogdanov> pocasti
<bogdanov> pice
<bogdanov> vidm da obladas
<CrazyLemon> ma jebem vas v pice mona.. :D
<bogdanov> ka si mona
<bogdanov> ?!?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  časti picoo:DD
<alyosha> jebotte je bla Fergi zdj na polčasu
<alyosha> kko bi jo karaw:D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> skakljala po odru u miniču
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> -.-
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1059-1: Dovecot vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1059-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1058-1: PostgreSQL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1058-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1059-1: Dovecot vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1059-1
<christooss> uspel mi je razstavt laptopa
<christooss> pa sestavt nazaj
<christooss> pa samo track pad ne dela :)
<christooss> pa en Å¡rauf mi je ostal :)
<alyosha_> hahaha:D
<alyosha_> to uno kot ko šrawfaš tomosa:D vedno ostane usaj 1 šrawf:D
<sasa84> looool
<christooss> isto
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<christooss> sej u resnic so mi trije ostal
<christooss> samo za dva vem kam morta it
<christooss> za enga pa prov blage
<christooss> :)
<alyosha_> hahaha:D
<christooss> je pa zdej spucan
<christooss> k je blo eno kilo prahu notr
<christooss> je takoj bl tiho
<christooss> pa hladno
<alyosha_> hehe
<alyosha_> verjamem ja
<christooss> sam je annoying k ni trackpada :)
<christooss> nikol si neb mislu, da bom to reku
<christooss> :)
<alyosha_> :D
<sasa84> ljoši <3
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> moj najljubši učenec :D
<alyosha> je kjesi moja najljubša mentorca:D
<CrazyLemon> pfft!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<alyosha> hahah sasa84  si vidla ki CrazyLemon  je ljubosumen:DD
<sasa84> ;)))
<sasa84> sej to skoz...
<CrazyLemon> pa valjda! povej mi..kdo te je več nauču..js al ona???
<CrazyLemon> prasci nehvaležni!!!
<sasa84> mu kej rečm je kao hard to get pa d je on kao mission impossible... pol pa kr neki javka, če mi kdo kej lepga reče :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti pojma nimaš kaj sm ga jst učila... pa kolk sm ga ;)
<alyosha> hahha
<CrazyLemon> seveda vem kolko
<CrazyLemon> 0 od 0
<alyosha> na področju linuxa res...samo mi se druge stvari učimo:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, dej mu mal klunčka zapri, k se skoz nek usaja ;)
<alyosha> sory CrazyLemon  ne bom več tako govoru
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha bows to CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> priden!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, pa ne morš se mu skoz podrejat...a si dec al ne?!
<alyosha> sasa84:  nemoram se upirat se ga bojim..me bopretepu je reku:D
<sasa84> pffff
<sasa84> kdo pa lohk to verjame? :P
<sasa84> Å¡e jaz se upam nanga spravt ;)
 * sasa84 vrže rokavico CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon se polula na rokavico ter jo vrže nazaj saši
<sasa84> pujsek!!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, veš vode pij... urin je preveč rumen :D
<sasa84> veš-več
<CrazyLemon> i know :/
<sasa84> bom nesla h kšni zdravilki pa bo vidla kakšne bolezni maš/si dovzeten/boš dobil/si imel...pa ti bo dala kšne homeopatske kaplce :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: Kateri netbook?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/new/posts/
<bogdanov> re
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<bogdanov> lol
<christooss> jo
<christooss> Å¡e vedno rabm enga sponzorja
<christooss> če kdo pozna
<christooss> ene 3000 €
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> as zrihtov kj christooss
<christooss> ne
<christooss> sem probaval
<christooss> pa ni neki blo uspeha
<bogdanov> slabo
<christooss> pol sm pa quejka začel špilat se mi pa ni več dal
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<christooss> zdej za vsaj en komp vem, da je matična
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> za kerga so kondiji?
<christooss> jup
<christooss> dons openarena?
<bogdanov> lah ja
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> nč, dons doma :P
<christooss> a boš šla pol ti tud zravn
<christooss> :)
<christooss> nč grem mal sveže ocvirke jest
<christooss> da dobim power za igrce :P
<christooss> pa internet brat
<christooss> pa čike kadit
<christooss> :)
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> ja kr pjd
<bogdanov> da naus
<bogdanov> spet
<bogdanov> ownan
<bogdanov> ;))
<Sky[x]> http://www.9to5mac.com/51155/new-macbook-pros-show-up-in-best-buy-inventory-with-march-11-launch-date
<Seniorita> New MacBook Pros show up in Best Buy inventory with March 11 launch date |  9 to 5 Mac   New MacBook Pros show up in Best Buy inventory with March 11 launch date | Apple Intelligence
<Sky[x]> če še kerga zanima :D
<christooss> im back
<christooss> ready as ever
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: Iščem Crossover adapter (za ethernet)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4744/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jst Å¡e ne
<bogdanov> gledam twins
<bogdanov> haha
<DominiCanes> twins?
<bogdanov> jes
<bogdanov> dvojcka
<bogdanov> film
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Iščem Crossover adapter (za ethernet)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4744/new/posts/
<Jork> :)
<Grega> (:
<Jork> lol
<Jork> kaj dogaja?
<Grega> lenitis
<Jork> hehe
<Jork> a vsi privatkajo al kaj?
<Jork> a so ušli
<Jork> :D
<Grega> fap fap fap...
<Jork> lol
<a354419> na visji strokovni soli velenje so solnine?
<Jork> wtf?
<Jork> soline v velenju
<christooss> le soline so ostale
<Grega> hahahaha http://i.imgur.com/JJ7gj.gif
<CrazyLemon> a kadi????
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))))
<Grega> "Thermal Fart"
<sasa84> Jork, wihiii
<sasa84> ;)
<yang> heh gledam imena verzij ubuntuja, kdo to izbira ?
<yang> kaksen pesnik ?
<sasa84> no no yang, debian pač ni tko navdihnjen :P
<bogdanov> lol
<yang> slovenski prevodi na wikipediji so dobri
<yang> Maverick Meerkat (odpadniška močvirska mačka)
<CrazyLemon> oh god..močvirska mačka
<CrazyLemon> kdo to prevaja?
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> kok se spomnem poteka natečaj za izbiro imen
<sasa84> odpadniška močvirska mačka LOL
<yang> mislim vsi prevodi so malo smesni
<yang> Warty Warthog (bradavičasta svinja)
<sasa84> meerkat je surikata!!!
<yang> Breezy Badger (prezračeni jazbec)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/mercedes-benz-c-63-amg-bo-varcnejsi/250302       uf..tega bi pa mel :$
<Seniorita> Mercedes-Benz C 63 AMG bo varčnejši :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<sasa84> Jaunty Jackalope (živahna zajcelopa)
<yang> zajcelopa, to pa je verjetno kaksna vrsta iz visnje gore ?
<yang> prvic slisim...
<CrazyLemon> The jackalope is a mythical animal of North American folklore (a so-called "fearsome critter") described as a jackrabbit with antelope horns
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  nebi rajši enega S 65 AMG:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha predolg :D
<alyosha> da maš plac še za sopotnike:D
<alyosha> pol pa enega kratkega bentleya:D
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ves kaj je perverzija ?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha če bi rad visu S 65 AMG si sposodi zadnjo Top Gear epizodo :D
<alyosha> dj link:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> yang to kar mi saša nonstop govori? :/
<yang> da si kupis avto za 100.000+ eur in se potem hvalis koliko malo bencina porabi
<CrazyLemon> yang osebno ne poznam takega avtomobila :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> yang:  good one:D
<CrazyLemon> oz!! poznam!
<CrazyLemon> tesla :)
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> 100k €
<alyosha> lih zadnjic sem gledaw
<CrazyLemon> porabi 0
<alyosha> pospešek 0-100 4s
<yang> hocem reci, kupi si avto za 20.000 eur in se vozi 100 let za preostalo razliko v bencinu
<alyosha> samo končna 210
<alyosha> no good
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj nek karambol biu tam pri tebi? :)
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> nič nisem slišal
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tiri avta
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> križišče pri indeju
<alyosha> 2 iz pule in 2 italjana
<alyosha> ganrat:D
<alyosha> garant
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a-a
<CrazyLemon> stari reku da so bli neki mulci
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> hehehe so se Å¡li nfs
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kašni awti?
<alyosha> neki stock al pimped':D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> ne vem :)
<Jork> o saša
<CrazyLemon> David,
<CrazyLemon> oglašam se kot skrbnik študija VSŠ.
<CrazyLemon> Vas lahko prosim, da se oglasite v sredo ob 13.00 v mojem kabinetu? To je samo neobvezno vabilo, na katerega se vam ni potrebno odzvati, vendar bi bilo dobro, da se kdo z vami pogovori neuradno na grd način, da ne bi prišli v situacijo, ko vam bo moral kdo povedati kaj uradnega na lep način. Srečanje bo kratko, saj bom govoril predvsem jaz.
<CrazyLemon> hahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> tale demšar je pa car :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Demšar kako mu je ime?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, *??? LOL
<CrazyLemon> janez :D
<alyosha> iz kje je tip jeboga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma en profesor napisal to enmu študentu na naš forum :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha iz ljubljane i guess..kaj sm js imenik da vem :D
<alyosha> haha
<alyosha> pa če tip ti je profesor mona
<alyosha> moraš wedet us eo njih:D
<CrazyLemon> ni moj
<alyosha> nikoli neveš kdajbos rabu info:D
<sasa84> hahahaha, hudoooo
<alyosha> a to pa drugo:D
<CrazyLemon>  "Srečanje bo kratko, saj bom govoril predvsem jaz."     - haha :D
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> huda je  ta ja:D
<alyosha> ma kaj tip ma frko neko al kja?:d
<alyosha> kaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hehe na national geo. je neka odaja kao escaped
<alyosha> hudo:D
<alyosha> tiprazlaga kako je zbezal iz zapora:D
<Jork> to sm pa že gledu enkrat
<alyosha> samo werjetno so ga ujeli pol če govori zgodbo:D
<Jork> :D
<CrazyLemon> boš lahko kmalu povedal svojo različico :)))
<Jork> jap
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> jz sem pred kasnim tednom
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  pst:D
<alyosha> isto je biw nek tip
<alyosha> jim je zbezaw
<alyosha> in pol 2 mesca se skrivaw okoli
<alyosha> ki ga je nek pajek ugriznu na poti ko je bezaw:D
<alyosha> tip cedu skoraj.D
<alyosha> in nakoncu so g aujeli
<alyosha> nek Å¡pijun ga vidu in prijavu
<alyosha> pizde Å¡pijunske
<Jork> sam kera medna fora ej: pobegneš iz zapora zakar se ful matraš pol ko ti pa končno rata pa neveš kam bi šel in te ujamejo in si še bolj zapečaten
<Jork> ironija
<alyosha> ma ja ma ponavadi bezijo tašni
<alyosha> 50+
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ta zdj ma 49 to life
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tako d animaš kaj zgubit
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> Jork, že prej sem te pozdravla...me ne šljiviš 5 posto no :P
<Jork> pol te dajo pa v oddelek samih fagotov pa si ga najeb***
<alyosha> hahha
<Jork> dobesedno
<Jork> hahah
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> sasa pa kdaj si me pozdravla?
<Jork> nism vidu sorry :/
<Jork> spenk me
<Jork> za kazen
<sasa84> moški...ah larifari *helenca*
<alyosha> :DD
<Jork> lol
<Jork> al te rajš jst?
<sasa84> khm, no
<sasa84> morš uprašat BigWhale
<CrazyLemon> tega se pa ja ne sprašuje
<Jork> lol
<BigWhale> ja?
<alyosha> to se samo nardi:D
<Jork> lol
<CrazyLemon> tako
<Jork> namest killing me softly spenk me softly
<alyosha> :DD
<Jork> ups i did it again i spenk my girl so hard
<Jork> la la la
<BigWhale> spanking softly?
<Jork> ja tko nekak
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale čemu nas zanemarjaš..sej vemo da nimamo intelektualne debate ampak ni lepo to! :D
<BigWhale> to je brez veze
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> lol
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, mah sej vse zanemarjam :/
<BigWhale> zal
<Jork> kje je pa zdej saška?
<alyosha> se je ustrašla:D
<Jork> firefoxica
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a tok zajeban job si dobu al kaj? :)
<BigWhale> mah se zmer sem nezaposlen :/
<CrazyLemon> jah pol pa res ne vidim razloga zakaj vse zanemarjaš! :)    pa a nisi neki najdu? zadnjič si neki omenu
<Jork> zaposlen kot črnogorc na dopustu
<sasa84> evo mene
<sasa84> BigWhale, spank meeeeeeeeeeee
 * sasa84 gre an kolena...lepo pogleda...prosi...moleduje...
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> ta sasa:D
<Jork> sasa a si domina al kaj?
<sasa84> ne
 * BigWhale prime saso za lase in ji potisne glavo k tlom.
<CrazyLemon> domina gre na kolena?? hell no :D
 * BigWhale naspanka saso.
<Jork> ok ok
<alyosha> lih sem gotu rečt:D
<sasa84> slave...bigwhale je domino ;)
<Jork> začel sem se te ornk bad
<BigWhale> HARD! :>
<sasa84> se vid d ne poznate the igrc...bi vedl kok grejo stvari :P
<Jork> na faksu se ti bom rajš izognu hehehe
<Jork> :D
<CrazyLemon> big je dominA lol :)))
<alyosha> hahha:D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<Jork> jst mam pa eno resno vprašanje
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> sej kle smo itak resni
<Jork> a kdo mogoče ve kaj je vrhunec španskih nadaljevank?
<sasa84> ja
<BigWhale> Jork, to, da se tip zjoka na konc?
<Jork> ko hose armando izve da je oče samega sebe
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> k jose armando po treh mescih odpre vrata svoje rosamunde, katerih kluko je prjel že 3 mesce nazaj
<alyosha> smao boš vidu da bo kdo kaj tašnega uvalu
<CrazyLemon> rosamunde??????? rooooosamunde???????!!!!!????? ESMERALDA JE!!!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tist je druga serija :P
<CrazyLemon> pa a ti gledaš sploh španske nadaljevanke?? :/
<Jork> ja pa ko čak norisa nalomi esmeralda
<Jork> ne
<Jork> a ti zgledam mogoče tko kot da jih?
<Jork> hahahah
<alyosha> chuck norris mona
<alyosha> učiraj sem gledal
<alyosha> walkerja:D
<Jork> no blond sem res skor tko kot da bi jih
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz sem ta huda fenica nadaljevank... gledam Å¡e Å¡eherezado na pinku :P
<Jork> loool
<Jork> omg
<Jork> Å¡eherezada
<yang> jaaaa seherezadaaaa, nase cistilke so cisto nore nanjo
<Jork> jst sem poznal punco ki ji je blo res ime Å¡eherezada
<Jork> pa še luštna je bla
<Jork> uf
<Jork> kje sm jo založu
<Jork> hm
<yang> Jork: verjetno je bila samo za 1011 noc
<yang> 1001
<Jork> whatever
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Jork> ne mislm da Å¡e dela v lj na urgenci
<Jork> vsaj včasih je
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdej se bodo vsi vrgl po štengah in šli počekirat urgenco :D
<Jork> sej se sliš smešno sam to je resnica
<CrazyLemon> takrat so verjetno hoseja armanda pripeljali..in se je zaljubila
<CrazyLemon> ter zbežala z njim v bosno
<sasa84> lol
<Jork> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa je strokovnjakinja za čevape ter pite
<sasa84> buahahaha
<sasa84> jaoooo, CrazyLemon hahahaha
<Jork> ni zdržala moje lepote in ko je zvedla da me ni vredna je šla rajš v indijo ladjice spuščat
<Jork> za pasulj i ćevape
<yang> ampak un #ubuntu-si-bla pa ni kaj dosti aktualen ?
<Jork> sam sem pa ugotovil da sem nekoč poznal precej žensk ki so danes kr znane
<Jork> tko da je kr čudno pol se kje pojavt
<sasa84> ubuntu-si bla hahahahahaha
<Jork> medijsko znane
<Jork> al kakorkol že se temu reče
<Jork> ubuntu si je fajn
<yang> rece se, znane od spredaj in zadaj
<Jork> sej ne mormo skos sam o linuxu debatirat
<CrazyLemon> +1
<Jork> a je jan plestenjag res fagot?
<sasa84> ne
<Jork> jst pa mislm da je
<sasa84> ni gay
<sasa84> Jork, sej poznaš znane ljudi..vpraš ;)
<Jork> pol je pa bi
<Jork> ja najbrž bom res poklical jana pa ga uprašu ja
<Jork> prvič nimam njegove cifre
<Jork> drugič pa če bi jo mel
<sasa84> ja upraš kšno znano osebo, k jo ti poznaš...on/ona pozna jana...itd
<Jork> bi se šel rajš ubit
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> danes sem ga vidu
<alyosha> kako je prizadet
<sasa84> sam...je pa poba dober kitarist
<CrazyLemon> jančy je car
<alyosha> sem bil na petrolu lih kupoval coffe 2 go:D
<alyosha> in pride on not
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> ejga fantje jz pa rabm baterije
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<Jork> loool
<yang> fantje fovs ste mi pa ziher, ker je imel toliko bab
<yang> ne mi, njemu
<alyosha> yang:  to je samo krinka:D
<sasa84> itak... lohk vsako podre ;)
<alyosha> one so kamuflaža:D
<Jork> a si mu reku če mu je vibrator crknu al kwa da rab baterije?
<alyosha> Jork:  ej veš da to je prvo kar mi je padlo na pamet:D
<alyosha> samo nisem:D
<sasa84> Jork, pa kaj maš tolk čez jana?
<Jork> se strinjam z alyosho
<sasa84> dobr, men tud ni bašt nešto...sam dela svoje kaj
<alyosha> sasa84:  ma dj no
<alyosha> janči alk aj?
<sasa84> mamo dost huj primere na sceni kt jana plestenjaka
<yang> jst sem eno poznal k ga je stregla v vitezu, same kokosi je vozil na kosila, niso vedle iz cesa je narejena zelvja juha
<Jork> ma nč nimam proti janu sam tko se mi zdi čudno da nima nobene babe glede na to da je kao ful zaželjen pr ženskah
<yang> baje je bil pravi revez
<alyosha> hahahha yang  te pa nisem dolgo ze slišal:D
<Jork> če bi bil jst na njegovem mestu bi jih menjaval ko gate
<Jork> tko da je edina razlaga da je fagott
<alyosha> ma tip je 100% fag
<sasa84> Jork, jan je dolg cajta hodu z eno bejbo iz naših koncev...kr par let
<alyosha> pred 2 3 leti
<alyosha> je bla tu na obali
<alyosha> govorica
<alyosha> da je bil na Å¡ivanju ritke:D
<alyosha> da ga je rajko preveč nategnu:D
<yang> hahaha
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> samo to je use tko
<alyosha> who knows:D
<Jork> pol je pa bi
<Jork> na dopust gre pa na tajsko
<alyosha> bi pa nebi:DD
<alyosha> hahaha
<Jork> mlade fantke pogledat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha ping
<yang> rajko je nategnu skor vsako "medijsko znano"
<alyosha> ma usi so oni bogi res
<Jork> lool
<Jork> sam nevem zakaj ne priznajo da so fagoti pa je
<Jork> pa ne bo nobenih težav
<alyosha> karijera se konča
<alyosha> on zivi od tega
<Jork> ah kje
<alyosha> da ga zenske "obozujejo"
<Jork> koga pa briga a lje fagot
<Jork> ker so itak vsi pri vrhu fagoti
<alyosha> vidis da sasa84  nebi bla vec tolko za jančija vce bi bil fag:D
<Jork> loool
<sasa84> lol
<Jork> ja sej bo mel pa pač moške oboževalce
<yang> tale gubenskova k je bla 2 leti v new yorku a mislis da je na tv paprika zasluzila za to ? rajko je k njej hodil vsak mesec cez vikend
<alyosha> ahh the je manj:D
<sasa84> ne, ni mi neki...sam pač dela svoje...in je zlo dobr kitarist
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> sponzoruše ene:D
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> samo uni rajko je hud res
<Jork> ja sam res se pomoje marsikaj dogaja
<alyosha> tip je mel "curo"
<Jork> v svetu Å¡ovbiznisa
<alyosha> in kao tipi nardili zurko
<alyosha> za njen 18. rojstni dan
<sasa84> iz glasb. stališča... on ma kr dobr grif za melodijo
<alyosha> wtf?!:D
<Jork> sam morš bit pa res plavuša u podn da se greš za karijero dol dat z najbolj prepotentnim tipom
<alyosha> sasa84:  janči ne piše sam tega
<alyosha> on je samo performer:D
<yang> ne bi reku, ce bi bil rajko vsaj dober tip, zgleda kot kuhan rak
<Jork> janči je fake ass mutha fu***
<alyosha> samo res uni rajko je hud ne:D praw tašen grd:D
<Jork> kaj Å¡ele erazem
<Jork> joj joj
<alyosha> erazem who?
<sasa84> alyosha, muska je večinoma njegova
<Jork> sam da usta odpre me bruhat tišči
<Jork> erazem pintar
<alyosha> sasa84:  helenca bi rekla ah lari fari:DD
<Jork> kao največji jebo v slo
<yang> sasa84: ni res, jst poznam ljudi ki mu miksajo muziko , on bolj malo uglasbi sam
<sasa84> tist je aranžma
<alyosha> besedila mu pa piše tu
<alyosha> od kanzyanija stari
<Jork> besedila mu piše skriti oboževalec
<sasa84> besedila mu pa piše CrazyLemon :D
<alyosha> usaj pisal mu jih je
<Jork> looool
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<yang> erazem b. fintar
<sasa84> yang dela musko
<CrazyLemon> soba 102 je moje delo ja
<CrazyLemon> :$
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> hahahhah
<sasa84> Jork pa kitare po nastopih vlač :D
<alyosha> ta Crazy
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> soba 1002 ko vse se podre
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je tak hit bil!!!
<alyosha> od pekla do raja baje tudi
<alyosha> ane CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> od pekla do raje je blo še v času ko sm bil depresiven
<Jork> sasa84: men jan ne sede pač
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<Jork> ne rečem pa da je slab glasbenik
<CrazyLemon> in nato uletela ena bejba in opravla hud BJ..
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je komad od pekla do raja
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> le katira:D
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<yang> sasa84: zdele si me pa ful razocarala z glabenim okusom, k pravis da poslusas plestenjaka
<Jork> od pekla do raja janči po ritki mu nagaja
<Jork> looool
<alyosha> pizda samo pri the prisoner escapih vedno tipi us enardijo profi
<alyosha> zbezijo
<sasa84> yang, kdo je reku d poslušam plestenjaka?
<alyosha> in pol se jim neki zgodi tko
<alyosha> slučajo
<Jork> sasa84: če hočeš dobit pravega tipa rajš ne govor da jančija poslušaš ker pol boš res forever virgin
<alyosha> ta zdj si je glezenj zlomu na pločniku:D
<Jork> sasa84: hec hec ne mi zamert plis
<yang> sasa84: aja sam o kitaristu si govorila, sem spregledal
<CrazyLemon> alyosha Settings -> Advanced -> Auto replace -> [delete] the
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> ja...to je razlika
<yang> sasa84: za igranje kitare ga ne morem komentirati
<sasa84> Jork, ti se pa navad brat...če sem res rekla, d jana poslušam!
<yang> ampak glasu pa tip res nima
<Jork> sam baje da je on kitaro študiran v ameriki na enem kolidžu
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  :DD
<Jork> sasa84: maš prav se opravićavam
<sasa84> brb
<alyosha> jebemga jz sem pa gledal
<Jork> ali en je lepo napisal komad o naših estradnikih
<alyosha> kakozmiraj narobe napišem:D
<alyosha> teh
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> edin ki je mel jajca
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha :D
<alyosha> ali en je hud!:D
<alyosha> who is the realkekec
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> burek!
<Jork> on je edini true slo raper
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> imam prijatla ime mu je CrazyLemon  da bi jedu burek bi oropu zlatarno celje:D
<alyosha> buurek
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> loool
<yang> pomoje ima ali enov cd danes ze zbirateljsko vrednost
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<yang> jst ga mam
<alyosha> opa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jaz sem mel kaseto
<alyosha> pa je Å¡la u neznano:D
<Jork> un prvi
<CrazyLemon> a celo CD je izdal?
<Jork> kako je že naslov?
<alyosha> 2
<alyosha> !
<yang> bi ga prodal za dobro ceno
<CrazyLemon> no fcking way! :D
<alyosha> prvi nevem točno
<alyosha> drugi je smetana za frende:D
<alyosha> yang:  kako je naslov prvega?
<sasa84> reboot
<Jork> leva scena
<alyosha> to ja
<alyosha> leva scena
<Jork> to je najboljši album
<alyosha> oba sta huda
<yang> http://www.discogs.com/Ali-En-Leva-scena/release/2118413
<alyosha> ali en is bek lublana je bulana:D
<Seniorita> Ali En - Leva scena (CD, Album) at Discogs
<CrazyLemon> vi2 preveč kadita :D
<yang> ta je prvi
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  25dni ne!
<Jork> zdej se je baje neki vrnu na slo sceno
<alyosha> oz več ze zdj:D
<Jork> un komad je tud fajn ko so ga napisal proti sazasu
<alyosha> ma odkar je produval on u daalaj eegola al kako ze
<alyosha> ni to to
<Jork> ja to pa
<Jork> pol je mal zabluzu
<alyosha> kr dosti:D
<CrazyLemon> jah..tip ne kadi več :D
<Jork> sej je bil v indiji ful dolgo časa
<CrazyLemon> Jork kok vem on še vedno živi v indiji
<alyosha> samo on pa je enih tripov pojedu:D
<alyosha> ma je bil tu u giru tudi
<Jork> pri njemu mi je ušeč ker ma ful filling za inovacije
<CrazyLemon> ene par tisoč je ja :D
<Jork> tud orepa res iskreno
<yang> pol je precej zabluzil v hors, pa ga je una ta nova zena mal streznila
<neett> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI&feature=fvw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dub FX 18/04/2009 'Flow' feat. Woodnote
<Jork> ni posiljen kot večina naših kvazi reperjev
<alyosha> hehe
<neett> keri ni posiljen ?
<alyosha> tip baje da se je poroču u unih
<neett> zlatko ?
<neett> :P
<alyosha> oblekah za pleskarje
<Jork> ja to sem slišu da je mal tabelga vleku
<Jork> oh zlatko
<alyosha> hahaha zlatko mona:D
<yang> ja, v belem so bli vsi na poroki
<Jork> poden od podna
<alyosha> wannabe
<neett> zlatko legenda
<Jork> kot bi 15 letnika poslušu
<neett> tip ma svoj stajl
<neett> je pozitivec
<Jork> sploh pa obnašanje
<CrazyLemon> zlatko ma ene par kul komadov :)
<alyosha> maja ma to je use tko
<neett> zato se ni wanabe
<alyosha> gluma pomoje
<sasa84_> juhuuu
<alyosha> enkrat sem ga neki po radiju slišal
<yang> mislim, da je bil ali enov CD prvi rap CD v sloveniji
<alyosha> kao se kregali
<alyosha> z nekom
<Jork> jst pogrešam enga tazga provokatorja kot je bil ali en
<sasa84_> nikolovski je hud
<Jork> ko res ni mel dlake na jeziku
<neett> se nima veze
<neett> :D
<Jork> s tem da je intelektualno odrepu
<alyosha> kao kdo je hud pa kdo u fužinah vec ljudi pozna
<neett> vsaki ma svoje
<alyosha> pa kr neki
<neett> fak of
<neett> :P
<alyosha> dj no..:D
<CrazyLemon> nikolovski je pa car :)
<alyosha> yang:  tako je..prvi in edini rap u sloveniji:D
<Jork> pomoje se najde še kak tak sam pač ni znan
<yang> sej mel je par dobrih, burek pa take je bil precej speven
<Jork> ja ali en je bil prvi
<neett> kdokoli je, kakikoli je, ce se ql pocutis ko poslusas neko muziko, je to to
<sasa84_> murat in joseeeeee
<sasa84_> :)
<sasa84_> tud huda
<neett> pa ce je vanabi al ni
<bogdanov> alien
<neett> alien +1
<Jork> lol
<CrazyLemon> lej bogdanova iz 'pozadine' :)))
<Jork> ali +1
<bogdanov> :))
<Jork> ali star
<Jork> lol
<neett> ja no lol,... kapa to? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBoR_tgXCI&feature=fvw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dub FX 18/04/2009 'Flow' feat. Woodnote
<neett> :P
<sasa84> oj bogdanov ;)
<CrazyLemon> neett saks!
<Jork> sasa84: a bi ti pela v mojem bendu?
 * CrazyLemon  ♬  ♪ ♫  Zlatko - Zlato Ti Daje Sijaj, Ne Pa Sreče
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Jork> zlatko ti daje retardiranje ne pa sreče
<Jork> lol
<neett> haha
<neett> +1
<sasa84> Jork, ??
<sasa84> jaz sem že špilala u rock bendu...kitaro...nisem pa pela :P
<Jork> sasa84: pop band ustanavljam
<alyosha> hahaha ta sasa84
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> kr sam poj....Å¡e plesat se navad :P
<Jork> bom
<Jork> a te bom lahko pol povabu na ples?
 * sasa84 bo ostala pr rocku
<bogdanov> lol
<Jork> se bova zavrtela v mesečini
<sasa84> Jork, ples s punco si morš zaslužit
<neett> sasa84, slipknot <3
<Jork> sasa84: najboljši rock bend je unjust
<Jork> tist ki pa ta bend pozna mu dam pa za per
<CrazyLemon> najbolši rock bend je ...
<sasa84> mi smo bl ta stare Å¡pilal...ccr ipd
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ank ROCK!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<neett> PANKRTI!
<Jork> interceptor
<Jork> hahahahah
<bogdanov> BJELO DUGME
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> ha neett  not baad ta link:D
<sasa84> jaz mam raj staro gardo...ac/dc, dire straits, rollinge...
<Jork> 2227
<alyosha> liipe cvaaatuu:D
<bogdanov> uff
<sasa84> jaaaa
<bogdanov> jak komad
<sasa84> alyosha, ti si naaaaaaaaaaš
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> pa nego:D
<sasa84> proljeće naaaaaaaa
<sasa84> haha
<neett> danas je kisilo
<neett> i sutra
<neett> cee
<Jork> rokeri sa moravu
<sasa84> eeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeee, evo zore evo zore Bogu da se pomolimmm
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jes
<sasa84> na to se pleče oro ;)
<neett> :D
<CrazyLemon> matr..tile ćefurji se širijo tudi na ubuntu !!
<sasa84> pleše
<alyosha> samo to ni za pslusat pol se moraš napit
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> in to no good
<sasa84> alyosha, sem pila z bosanci rakijo 15 ur
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKa7cE8xmgk&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Bijelo Dugme - Ružica Si Bila
<Jork> loool
<neett> zaj sn pa cefur
<sasa84> in so me učil oro, užučko kolo ipd ,)
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> lepo lepo saska:D
<Jork> naslov komada bi mel: aretirajte predsednika
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ubuntu-hr for you
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> alyosha, kaj si ti po narodnosti?
<neett> prljavo kazaliste - budala malena
<alyosha> hahahahah:D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov :))
<Jork> pa: vrzi mamo po Å¡tengah
<alyosha> ha sasa84  to je tko
<alyosha> jz sem pa nisem :D
<sasa84> hahaha
<alyosha> nimam jaz teh problemov
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je bastardo oz. kako bi že temu rekli italijani
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> kasne nacjonalnosti sem
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> sem pa multinational
<alyosha> samo slovenec ne:
<bogdanov> sj crazy tud strojan
<alyosha> p
<bogdanov> pa ga ni sram
<neett> poslusa kdo ka dubstepa  ?
<bogdanov> povedat
<bogdanov> ;)
<Jork> komad št3: pasulj i ćevapi
<neett> al pa dubiozo ? :)
<alyosha> dubioza je ql
<neett> legende
<sasa84> alyosha, sej jaz tud nimam problemov, če so ljudje multinacional ;)
<Jork> komad št4: za državo
<alyosha> sasa84:  ma jz mislim d aje to use kr neki
<alyosha> si kar si kaj ma veza kaj si:D
<sasa84> to sm ti hotla oment... če praznujete pravoslavne praznike...sm lohk tvoja prjatlca? :P
<alyosha> hahaha
<Jork> jst sem pol italjan pol nemc, tretjino američan v glavnem pa bosanc
<Jork> hahahah
<sasa84> to me zanima no :P
<alyosha> ma jz ne praznujem praznikov nobenik ker sem strogo ateist:D
<alyosha> starši pa praznujejo ja
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuu
<alyosha> oče pravoslavne
<alyosha> mama pa katoliške:D
<alyosha> tko da je vedno partija:D
<CrazyLemon> tip dobi dupla darila
<sasa84> ni važn.....glavn d mamo prav. božič, slavo itd ;)
<CrazyLemon> prasec!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> hahaha dobim kurac
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a dupli?????
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> stari je u rusiji ze kr dolgo
<alyosha> hahaha
<sasa84> letos sem praznovala prav. božič...d best!
<alyosha> stara pa ne kupi nic vec:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> to so žurkež
<CrazyLemon> stari ti dela v rusiji??
<alyosha> ma stari zivi gor
<alyosha> ..
<sasa84> uuu
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> prekrsti se
<bogdanov> ;)
<Jork> to pa sucks
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ti delaš kle mona :D
<alyosha> ma ja
<neett> naj neke vodke zlifra dol :)
<alyosha> jebeš rusijo
<Jork> če ti fotr dela v rusiji oz žvi gor
<alyosha> jaz ih nemoram videt
<alyosha> Jork:  ma ne ne..nemaram jaz stareg:D
<alyosha> je smotan:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ruskinje niso slabe :D
<sasa84> :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  niti dobre ne:p
<Jork> no to je pa Å¡e bolj sucks ubistvu
<Jork> te Å¡tekam
<alyosha> rusija se je meni zagabla precej
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zato pa se spije tolko vodke :D
<sasa84> alyosha, a je kle kje okol moskve (+/- 3000km) ? :)
<alyosha> mam pa sestro ukrainko napol:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> po 4ih kozarčik je vsaka lepa :D
<CrazyLemon> ooooo jebote
<sasa84> alyosha, ??
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> sasa84:  je ja neki okoli 3k km
<sasa84> pa kaj mate vse pr vas? :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha predvidevam da ni to ta ki je z androtom? :D
<alyosha> stari je 4x poročen
<alyosha> oziroma četrtič
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> uf
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  nine
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Jork> sucks
<alyosha> imam ja
<alyosha> sestro ukrainko
<neett> alyosha, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiInBOVHpO8&feature=channel
<alyosha> oz. mama njena je
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dub FX 10/10/2008 'Love Someone'
<alyosha> in bratca rusa:D
<alyosha> oz. mama njegova je:D
<yang> alyosha: evo biznis imas zagotovljen ;)
<Jork> če bi jst mel tazga fotra mu jajca odrežem
<yang> (sov(biznis
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> o jebote ..ti bi lahko svojo zgodbo prodal Å¡panskim nadaljevankam... :DD
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> ahh da bi vedu Å¡e detajle
<alyosha> knjigo napisat
<alyosha> pa scenari pol
<alyosha> pa prodat u holiwood:D
<sasa84> aljoša, ti maš tud rusko ime... tko je blo ime enemu v romanu dostojevskega... pa če se en motim tud sinu ane karenine od tolstoja (al je biu serjoža)? :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakaš človek :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  je ja rusko
<alyosha> ko sem delal pri staremu
<sasa84> men je ful lepo
<alyosha> ko sem ruse vozu in to
<alyosha> usi prva stvar
<alyosha> kao
<alyosha> uu
<alyosha> tip je rus
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> in oni kao majo Aljoša krajšavo za aleksander
<alyosha> in pol so me klicali usi alex
<sasa84> neett, res je ful lepo ime
<alyosha> :DD
<Jork> alex
<Jork> hm
<neett> kako ime? oO
<sasa84> ja... oba izhajava iz alexandros
<alyosha> hehe
<sasa84> to v grščini pomen 'branitelj'
<Jork> uau
<alyosha> kupi kdo scenarij?:D
<neett> aja? :)
<neett> nisn vedo :P
<alyosha> dobar film skroz:D
<alyosha> predvsem nepredvidljiv:D
<sasa84> sam morm hude igralce najdt ;)
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon bo čoban
<alyosha> neett:  kaj to je nek slovenec?
<Jork> lool
<Jork> čoban
<alyosha> haha CrazyLemon  lahko igra mojega drugega brata:D
<alyosha> oz. prvega
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sam če boš ti ovca :))
<sasa84> buahahahaha
<sasa84> s kod pa je?
<alyosha> hahaha
<Jork> lool
<neett> alyosha, ej nevem, prej slucajno naletel na totega tipa
<neett> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bom...če ne boš ti...khm!
<alyosha> ta je pa celo slovenec!:D
<Jork> jst bom pa pastirček od saše
<alyosha> Å¡e informatiko je Å¡tudiral
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> jo bom knal na čredo
<alyosha> pa je preveč naše krvi ni končal:DD
<sasa84> neee, CrazyLemon bo čoban
<Jork> gnal*
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lol..js več ne sledim :))
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  5 nas je:Dd
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> oz pri staremu 4 pa Å¡e 1 pri mami:D
<CrazyLemon> brat,sestra,ukrainka,ruskinja
<alyosha> tako ja
<Jork> i čoban
<sasa84> alyosha, zdej pa dost...konc pogovora o tvoji familji...do jutr nam nared grafično predstavitev, k ne sledimo več!!!
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> ti pravim
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> nepredvidljivo:D
<Jork> famly tree
<CrazyLemon> ja..družinsko drevo nariši :))
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> ima nas mnogo:D
<neett> alyosha, kdo je slonenc lolo
<neett> jaz sn tuji zgublen zaj
<Jork> lolo i čoban
<alyosha> hahaha
<sasa84> hahahhahaha
<sasa84> jaoo, pa sej ste slabš k me babe :P
<alyosha> 1 brat slovenec 1 brat rus1 sestra slovenka in 1 sestra ukrainka
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> diz is it
<alyosha> sj ni tko tezko:D
<sasa84> u
<yang> alyosha: kok mas staro sestro ukrainko
<alyosha> hehe
<sasa84> looool
<alyosha> premlado:p
<Jork> saša a ti si baba jst sm pa mislu da si ženska :D?
<sasa84> ...
<Jork> razen če bi šu rad v zapor
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> jaz sem najstarejši:D
<alyosha> hehehe
<sasa84> wow
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha če bom js igral brata slovenca...potem hočem da sestro ukrainko igra cameron diaz..da lahk izvajam 'incest' v filmu :)))))))
<alyosha> nevem tocno kolko so stari:p ma neki kao
<Jork> kdo je najstarejši na tem forumu?
<yang> pol bi jo zaprli ce bi zganjala sou-biznis
<neett> alyosha, ka te moj nick pises pa me sprasujes ce je to nek slovenc ? :P
<alyosha> 23 20 14 2?3?
<neett> ka sn zamudo
<sasa84> looool
<Jork> a sestra je 23?
<alyosha> neett:  ta ki si link dal:D
<alyosha> brat:D
<sasa84> kok si pa ti star alyosha ?
<alyosha> to je pa top secret.p
<Jork> tli
<alyosha> :D
<neett> alyosha, ja, ja no se to sn mislo:P ne ni slovenc
<alyosha> 25 drugače.D
<CrazyLemon> mulc je Å¡e!
<sasa84> a si starej kt jst? :P
<sasa84> nisiiii :P
<alyosha> kaj nisi ti letnik 84?:D
<Jork> aljoša a zamenjaš leta?
<sasa84> mhm
<alyosha> hehe bi hotu jork a?:D
<alyosha> pa kako si pol mlajsa?
<alyosha> kolko si mela matematiko:p
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> loool
<sasa84> neee, sm prej napisala kt vidla tvoj odgovor <:)
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> izgovarjaj se zdj ja:D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> ej, pa glih ti k bi bil za ponucat...pa punco
<sasa84> damn
<Jork> važno da smo po srcu zavedno mladi jst pravm
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  lol zdj sem komaj prebraw:D
<alyosha> sick bastard:d
<alyosha> Jork:  tako je:D
<Jork> saša sej ga še vedno lahko ponucaš
<sasa84> a ni bi ti aljoši svojo mentorco vzel... jt bi rabla enga tazga,k otroke razvaža, kuha, šoping...
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> O:)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> eni moramo:p
<alyosha> :D
<yang> ajde vi raperji, povejte mi nek spletni forum za slovenski rap, da zlistam tega ali ena tam gor
<CrazyLemon> slo-rap.si
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ta je bal pa tezka:D
<sasa84> pismo alyosha, edin k kej obeta na tem kanalu pa...
<Jork> jst nism reper tko da nevem
<sasa84> ah
<alyosha> ahh sasa84  nevem ves kolko kaj obeta.D
<CrazyLemon> mislim slorapfan.info :D
<alyosha> doma sem ze priden
<alyosha> samo drugo Å¡kripa bolj:D
<neett> vse teme kaj se ticejo rapa so na ubuntu-si-offtopic :P
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne dela
<Jork> jst znam kuhat razvažat otroke šopingirat vse kar češ sam
<sasa84> alyosha, bod natančn.....kje škripa? :P
<alyosha> use drugo:DD
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> edino koristno kar me je stari nauču
<sasa84> hm...
<Jork> a pol si po fotru?
<alyosha> je da moraš doma met use porihtano
<alyosha> drugo ni vazno:D
<yang> CrazyLemon: tisti drugi dela, hvala
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> yang np :)
<alyosha> Jork:  ne ne..ti pravim da ga ne maram:DD
<Jork> aja
<Jork> sorry
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> np
<Jork> sej bo sej bo
<alyosha> ah seveda
<neett> alyosha, totega poglej kos mel cas :) to je neki rus al ka je
<neett> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSK-2xKTMfs
<Seniorita> YouTube        - AMERICAN DUBSTEP (BEATBOX)
<alyosha> samo dellat rabim neki zdj dobit
<Jork> ženska mojih sanj je pa tista ki ma off button
<alyosha> tznorel bom
<sasa84> uf, čikpavzo bi mela... ;)
<Jork> sam take na žalost še niso izuml
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> Jork:  res je
<alyosha> usak dan sproti me presenečajo
 * sasa84 brb
<Jork> saša kere pa kadiš?
<neett> alyosha, kolko buntuja si ze prevedo ? :P
<sasa84> davidoff gold
<alyosha> neett:  :p
<Jork> nism mislu na čike
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> slabo mi gre
<sasa84> vatevr
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> sasa84:  ni tašna:D
<sasa84> alyosha morm pohvalt ;)
<alyosha> ona je pridna deklica
<Jork> yeh wright
<sasa84> jaz pa aljoša sva oba pridna :)
<alyosha> sasa84:  djdj moram se lotit da usaj uno končam
<Jork> če je iz teološke pol ne more bit pridna deklica
<alyosha> samo nikoli ni časa.p
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> sasa84:  res si iz tam?
<sasa84> mhm...absol. teologije ;)
<alyosha> iz tam kjer sem prej zivel gor pri tolminu..je bla ena sovascanka
<alyosha> sla na to
<alyosha> skofisko
<alyosha> al kaj je
<alyosha> prvi letnik noseča:D
<sasa84> jaja...sredno
<Jork> lool
<sasa84> uuuuuuuu
<sasa84> hahahaha
<christooss> :)
<alyosha> in to z nekim tipom iz tam mislim da
<Jork> ja tolk o pridnosti žensk ane
<alyosha> nisem 100% za njega:D
<christooss> sej k ne smejo kondoma uporabljat
<sasa84> veš kaj... če se ej 1x v zgod. zgodil brez...:P
<alyosha> hahahah
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo to je praw una ironija huda:D
<Jork> se zgodi nimaš kej
<alyosha> skofiska gimnazija
<Jork> sam res
<alyosha> zenska noseca 1. letnik:D
<sasa84> hihi
<alyosha> kaj ti si tam hodla?
<CrazyLemon> brezmadežno spočetje!!!
<sasa84> moja žlahtovka je zanosila pr 16tih
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  tako je!:D
<Jork> te so krute ja
<alyosha> sjso proglasili za čudež:D
<christooss> sasa84 a je bla tud na Å¡kofijski
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, je blo madežno spočetje lol
<Jork> pr 16ih zanost
<Jork> je pa tud žur
<Jork> :/
<alyosha> pff
<sasa84> christooss, ne ;)
<neett> folk jaz rem spat
<alyosha> niso lahke ne
<alyosha> gutte nacht
<Jork> laku noč
<neett> lahko noc
<sasa84> po drugi strani se ej pa zdj ful spremenila...in to na bolš
<Jork> hvala bogu
<sasa84> kaj klinc...mal je krize , sam...
<CrazyLemon> ajde nit
<alyosha> sasa84:  kaj ti pavis pa teološka:p
<alyosha> pol tebi nesmemo rečt da ni nič od taga kar se učiste:p
<sasa84> jaz mam svoje mnenje glede kšnih stvari
<alyosha> use lari fari::D
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi tist..kaj je že en raper k je tudi bil na teološki
<Jork> lool
<Jork> trkaj
<CrazyLemon> ta ja
<alyosha> to je ko uno ko muslimani rečejo opa jaz pa ne jem svinskega
<Jork> joj ta je tud
<Jork> metek u
<alyosha> pol ga pa vidiš ki igra stave in pije pivo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak ne je svinjskega mesa vmes
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> to pa
<sasa84> loooooooooool
<alyosha> svinsko pa ne je
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hudi so res
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> razn takrat ko folk prinese narezek - pršut - takrat vzame malo
<alyosha> tej ki se drzijo tko kot treba to pustmo stat
<CrazyLemon> ampak takrat ne pije alkohola
<alyosha> so ql
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> alyosha, Bog je dal človeku pamet da razmišla... če spoznaš, d kšne stvari mal drugač....
<alyosha> svaka cast
<alyosha> sasa84:  takoj na začetku za mojim imenom je napaka:p
<Jork> lool
<sasa84> hihi alyosha :)
<alyosha> sasa84:  ti bos vedla
<alyosha> po teh nekih cerkvenih
<sasa84> povej
<alyosha> nevem niti kako bi reku
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> kolko časa svet obstaja
<alyosha> nekje sem bral da baje 3000let:D
<Jork> skrakta saša morš si poslušat unjust albuma glow pa to lose a name boš vidla kaj je to taprav rock. vokal na višku pa besedila tud niso švoh
<alyosha> samo resno sprasujem te ne zajebavam:p
<upd> ehehe
<sasa84> alyosha, ni nč določen
<alyosha> aha
<Jork> svet obstaja odkar ga je Bog ustvaru kdaj je pa to blo pa sam on ve :D
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> judje majo d je blo tm okol 3000 pa tolk pred Å¡tetjem
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> je blo ne
<alyosha> se mi je zdelo da sem prav prebraw:p
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-A_A71Lmgw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Esad Plavi ~ Samo Gost ~
<sasa84> v kršč. ni zdej enga datuma... razn kšne krščanske sekte, k so šle po svetm pismu nazaj računat kolk je biu kšn star :P
<alyosha> hehe ne ne sj ne datumtočen
<alyosha> tko od oka:D
<sasa84> ja ja
<alyosha> tko kot je recimo realno dobrih 15miljonv let.p
<sasa84> judje štejejo leta pač od stvarjenja sveta
<alyosha> tako nekako ja
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ja, oni majo pač stvarjenje sveta
<sasa84> zdej je 5700 pa Å¡e neki
<sasa84> ne vem točno
<alyosha> jaja :D
<alyosha> stekam
<alyosha> ql ql
<alyosha> že tu ne štima
<alyosha> usak po svoje
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> muslimani majo pa svoje Å¡t.
<sasa84> so šli računat po rodovnikih...kao kolk je biu kšn star...sam fora je, k tiste številke majo bl simbolno vrednost ;)
<alyosha> tko da nikoli nisem bil preveč naudusen nad tem:p
<alyosha> aha
<sasa84> noe piše d je bil star 600 let al kolk...sam to ma simbolno vrednost...ne dejansko :)
<alyosha> sepravi nekdo je res šow to računat al kaJ:D
<sasa84> ja
<CrazyLemon> lol
<christooss> alyosha to so predvsem kreaconisti
<CrazyLemon> matr je mogu met dolgo brado
<alyosha> sividu ti CrazyLemon
<christooss> to niso sekta
<sasa84> sej tud Jezusovo rojstvo so računal
<christooss> so močni v ameriki
<Jork> marsikej so poskušal ja
<christooss> hočjo v šolstvo speljat to
<alyosha> ja ja to sem slišal...
<alyosha> u šolo nemoraš
<christooss> kao kreaconzem vs evolucijo
<alyosha> sj pri nas so tudi hotli:D
<sasa84> christooss, ampak po večini so to kšne krščanske sekte...večinoma kšne anabaprističlne sekte
<Jork> sam v končni fazi nima to kej dost pomena za samo sv. pismo bolj za zgodovinarje itd
<sasa84> anabaptistične
<CrazyLemon> mene sploh ne bi motlo da to dajo v Å¡olo...ampak to ne bi bilo tko kot vi mislite :)
<alyosha> ma kašne šole no
<alyosha> nemoraš
<christooss> CrazyLemon to ni za v Å¡olo
<christooss> k ni nič znanstveno podprto
<alyosha> nemoraš nekkomu usiljevat neki
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?
<Jork> jst se strinjam s crazyem
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bi nikomu nič vsiljeval
<Jork> bolj več vedet kot manj
<alyosha> pa to so use zgodbice
<CrazyLemon> to je prostoizbirno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kreacionizem kokr ga majo tile v ameriki...je za bruhat
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> prostoizbirno
<alyosha> ma so hotli dat pa
<alyosha> č
<CrazyLemon> če hočejo starši bo otrok šou..tko kot gre zdej v cerkev
<alyosha> redno
<alyosha> kot matematika
<CrazyLemon> če ne pa ne bo šou
<Jork> prostozidarsko hehhe
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  to je ql..ma ne da je obvezno
<CrazyLemon> ma to se ne bo nikoli zgodilo..da bo obvezno
<alyosha> ma pri nas verjetno ne
<alyosha> drugje pa uprasanje
<CrazyLemon> ma nikjer se to ne bo zgodilo
<alyosha> čepraw cirkev zgublja
<alyosha> vedno bolj
<alyosha> avtoriteto
<christooss> CrazyLemon upam
<upd> in pol verni prfoksi dajejo boljše ocene tistim ki hodijo k temu
<Jork> na hrvaškem majo to v šolah če se ne motim
<sasa84> ful, sej je sama kriva
<alyosha> samo res majo neki na hrvaskem
<christooss> Jork sej
<christooss> mi smo v eu
<alyosha> to nas bo zdj CrazyLemon  poučil:D
<christooss> oni pa ne :P
<CrazyLemon> kot rečeno..mene to sploh ne bi motlo..tudi če bi muslimani meli svoje verouke etc..
<sasa84> na hrvaškem je verouk
<Jork> ja v današnjih časih je boljš bit izven eu kot v njej
<sasa84> moj kolega je ravnatelj gimnazije
<CrazyLemon> rajš to met vse na enem mestu..k da moraš mulca vsak dan peljat posebej nekam
<alyosha> ma mene ne moti dokler je to use prostoizbirno
<Jork> tko da so hrvatje lahko srečni da niso v eu
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, je pa tud minus.
<sasa84> k mulc jemle verouk kt Å¡e en predmet
<sasa84> verouk pa ne sme bit predmet
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da bodo duhovniki meli otroke na dosegu? :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> no good
<CrazyLemon> aja ta minus
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss> vera je za v verske ustanove
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, otroke na dosegu majo tud očetje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a misliš da če ga pelješ 10min stran od šole da ne jemlje to kot še en predmet? :)
<CrazyLemon> kjer imaš naloge etc ? :)
<sasa84> različn od kateheta
<sasa84> pr men ni nalog, ni zvezkov, ni učenja, ni testov...
<Jork> no fajn bi blo met kak tak predmet v šoli vsaj mal za pokušino da bi se otroc tud v tej smeri mal izobrazl ne da nimajo pojma kaj sploh besda Cerkev pomen itd
<Jork> gre se za splošno znanje
<CrazyLemon> +1
<sasa84> spričevalo nrdim tko, da prečrtam stran, napišem OPRAVLJENO!  in se podpišem
<christooss> Jork to ni izobrazba
<alyosha> ja samo tezko je to
<christooss> izobrazba bi bila
<christooss> imate te in te vere
<alyosha> tako ja
<Jork> chriss to je izobrazba ker je to del naše kulture
<christooss> ne pa imate Boga in adama in evo
<alyosha> da se o učeh učiš
<Jork> tko kot potica
<Jork> pa kranjska klobasa :D
<christooss> rofl
<alyosha> :DD
<christooss> not
<sasa84> fajn bi blo imet predmet vrstva... muslimani, koran, judje, hindujci...
<Jork> lool
<christooss> verovanje v boga ni kultura
<alyosha> tako ja sasa84  use da se učiš
<Jork> ja predmet verstva vsaj to
<alyosha> kako in kaj
<alyosha> samo tudi to nebo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> da bi mela pa verouk kt verouk...pa strogo nisem za to
<Jork> kaj pa je pol verovanje v Boga druzga kot kultura?
<alyosha> verouk je za u cirkve
<alyosha> ma to je tko
<alyosha> tezko:D
<sasa84> Jork, kultura je sklop vseh vzorcev
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZLOndllpUM&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<CrazyLemon> !!!
<Seniorita> YouTube        - HTC Hero - Adobe Flash Demo
<sasa84> in ne vem, če ej verovanej kultura...
<sasa84> prej kultura kt vedenje
<CrazyLemon> mal offtopic ampak moram pohvalit moj mobitel :D
<christooss> praznovanje božiča je kultura
<christooss> ni pa verovanje v boga
<sasa84> gallagher prav, d na naše razumevanje razodetja bl vpliva kultura kt fil. razglabljanje
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> na hitro da si osvežite spomin kaj sploh pomeni beseda kultura:
<Jork> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kultura
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  hud je ti pravim..ti pa neki jočeš kao da ni:p
<Seniorita> Kultura - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hud je bil 24.6.2009 :))
<CrazyLemon> prvi je mel flash! :D
<christooss> Jork ja ok če tolk širok gledaš
<christooss> pa se strinjam ok
<Jork> predvsem si preberte zadnji stavek
<Jork> citiram
<Jork> Za kulturo lahko rečemo tudi, da je »način človekovega življenja v skladu s prepričanji, jezikom, zgodovino ali načinom oblačenja.«
<alyosha> subkultura
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to smo se neki pri socjologiji učili:D
<alyosha> samo nisem prišu do konca tako da nevem točno:p:D
<Jork> subkultura je pa neki druzga
<Jork> :D
<sasa84> ja...ampak vera more stopt v neko kulturo... zto je prvo kultura in pol vera... ker ti odnos do Boga pogojuješ s kulturo
<christooss> Jork sam to je bulshit s cerkvijo povezovat
<Jork> chriss ne bluzi prosm
<sasa84> eskimom težko govoriš o "jagnje božje"
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> esikimi mona:D
<sasa84> dobr, zdj lažje
<upd> lol
<alyosha> kaj majo oni?
<alyosha> eskimizem?:D
<CrazyLemon> oni majo "pingvin božji"
<sasa84> glih tko so kristjani
<CrazyLemon> ne jagnje
<alyosha> res?
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> ma nisone
<alyosha> gor nimajo dnarja tko da cirkve ne zanima:pp
<sasa84> ampak njim rečt in govort o jagnjetu ni ist kt izraelcu npr.
<sasa84> alyosha, so misijonarji pr enuitih...clo 2 slovenki
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> eskimowz mona:D
<Jork> sasa84:vera je stopila v našo kulturo torej je Bog na nek način del naše kulture
<sasa84> mi smo pač pogojeni s svojimi vzroci... zto jaz skoz pravm, d je teologija stalno prevajanje
<alyosha> zajebano je to use
<Jork> predvsem bi pa mogu bit osebno počelo posameznika
<Jork> najprej
<christooss> točno to
<christooss> in samo to
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj za rar  kajje ql?
<Jork> pol pa kulture če že tko hočeš itd
<alyosha> moramodrarat ta topgear da pogledam končno:D
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install unrar rar
<alyosha> unrar?
<sasa84> Jezus je na nek način v kulturi in nad kulturo... bil je prvi, ki je presegel izraelsko gledanje na Boga,, ker ej začel z univerzalistično strukturo...kot že prej podobn janez krstnik
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jp
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> interesting
<Jork> sasa84: no sej o čem ti pa jst govorim, razen da se nisem tko fino filozofsko izrazu
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti si prej en komad skopiral..evo zdej zate en http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flZ0_qTlUps&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Ajs Nigrutin - Papucar
<sasa84> to ni filozofsko ;)
<Jork> no pa definirano
<Jork> :D
<Jork> jst se pač nimam za filozofa
<sasa84> že bolš... to so principi fundamentalne teologije :)
<sasa84> jaz se tud nimam za filozofa
<Jork> vathewer
<Jork> trenutno nism v tem obdobju fenci izražanja čeprav je fajn da se tko izražaš
<sasa84> zdj pa res...čik :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj bi jezus reku:pp
<sasa84> alyosha, a me boš ti navadu zvijat al kdo se ej že hvalu? :)
<alyosha> haha jaz te lahko naučim
<Jork> če bi Jezus zdej prišu na svet bi se sam za glavo prjel pa reku "Đizs"
<alyosha> samo nebom ti pomagal skadit:p
<sasa84> hihi
<alyosha> 25dni!
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> alyosha omg..to je prvi korak! :))))
 * sasa84 en zna zvijat :\
<alyosha> ko sem jaz hud:D
 * sasa84 brb
<alyosha> hehehe
<Jork> ej eno resno vpršanje
<CrazyLemon> kaj tudi čikov več ne kadiš?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ti pravim da nebom zašel na stara pota:DD
<Jork> kolk časa največ zdržite brez čika?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  nikoli u zivljenju prizgal
<christooss> Jork poljubno
<alyosha> Jork:  nikoli kadil cigaret ker ne vidim smisla u njih:D
<christooss> povprečno pa 2-3 ure
<Jork> ne sej jst ne kadim tko da nimam problema s tem
<Jork> sam me pa zanima tko splošno
<christooss> sej to niso problemi
<christooss> ?
<Jork> kolk časa lahko zdržite brez čika recmo
<CrazyLemon> Jork js uspešno že 9114 dni brez čikov!
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  naprimer ne mora brez:D
<alyosha> on kadi enega za drugim:D
<Jork> ugotavljam da so čiki ubistu zlo zasvojitvena droga
<CrazyLemon> alyosha  da ne bi ti pokadil zadnjega :)))))
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Jork:  ne govori mi
<upd> brez cigareta 1h, oz. dons 9h ker jih pač ni.
<alyosha> zandjic sem bral
<Jork> :)
<alyosha> ker me je zanimalo da povem sodnici:p
<alyosha> da zaradi cigaret
<CrazyLemon> upd ti si pa serious addict :)
<alyosha> u sloveniji umre cca 2800 ljudi letno
<alyosha> al alkohola:p
<upd> CrazyLemon preveč :)
<alyosha> zdj sem se zmedu
<Jork> kr viskoa cifra
<CrazyLemon> upd kaj pa nicorette ? si probal?
<alyosha> in pol mene tu lovijo za uno neki malo trave
<alyosha> jebemjih
<christooss> alyosha kako če baje tolk umre samo pasivnih kadilcev
<alyosha> u sloveniji
<alyosha> ?
<christooss> vsaj taka je bla reklamna akcija za protikadilski zakon
<upd> CrazyLemon ne niti ne bom, ko bom reku konc bo konc, zdej pa niti nočem še nehat ker mi enostavno paše :)
<christooss> alyosha sej to :)
<Jork> edin ne štekam pa kako eni lahko vsak dan pokadijo dve škatlici čikov vsak drug dan par jointo čez vikend pa alko pa vse kar pride na polno in to po več let skupaj
<Jork> mene bi pobral že po enem tednu
<christooss> Jork itak da ne
<alyosha> :D
<christooss> mal zaupanja v telo pa mej
<alyosha> ni hudega ne
<christooss> to je hud lifestyle
<alyosha> zdrzi telo svašta.D
<alyosha> ma jjih mas dost ives tasnih
<Jork> ja no sam vseen je to kr stres za telo da za psiho ne govorim
<alyosha> usak dan skatla do dve cikow
<christooss> za psiho?
<alyosha> redno alko
<Jork> tko da jih prov občudujem na nek način
<alyosha> in jim ne fali nič
<Jork> kako jim znese
<christooss> mene čist nič psihično ne zjebe
<alyosha> samo zivljenska doba se krajša
<christooss> fizično itaq
<Jork> hm
<alyosha> ma nevem use je tudi ful od sloveka odvisno
<alyosha> tko kot pravijo trava te zasvoji
<Jork> ja to se strinjam sam vseen
<alyosha> kar usi vemo da ni res
<Jork> je kr mal prehuda to
<alyosha> je pa fulodvisno od človeka
<CrazyLemon> moj stari je cca. 40 let redno kadil..potem mu je na fizičnem pregledu zdravnica rekla če bo tako nadaljeval da ne bo ravno najbolše..da je kap/infarkt neizogiben..še isti mesec nehal :D
<alyosha> in od okoliščin
<Jork> ma trava te zasvoji tko kot čiki če jo uporabljaš na dolgi rok
<alyosha> heheh CrazyLemon  hud:D
<alyosha> Jork:  ma se ne strinjam
<alyosha> mislim
<Jork> jst pa se
<Jork> ker vidm pr folku
<Jork> so ko rastlince
<alyosha> itak je problem ker pri nas je u navadi da se dodaja čik u travo
<christooss> pa to ni zasvojenost
<alyosha> in te ubisdtvu uni čik zasvoji
<christooss> to je zadetost Jork
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> evo me :)
<Jork> se sploh ne morš več pogovarjat več ko 5min z njim pol je pa konc s koncentracijo
<alyosha> Jork:  jaz naprimer sem kadil ogromno trave
<alyosha> in nevem
<Jork> ja sam bit zadet 24 ur na dan
<alyosha> sem lahko funkcjoniral normlanoo
<Jork> ni lih zdravo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti nisi mešal?
<Jork> Å¡e bolj pa odvisno
<christooss> Jork ja
<alyosha> ma niti ni tko slabo:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  sem ja..čene se ne kuri dobro:D
<christooss> ampak ni to slabo in odvisno
<Jork> tko da mi noben ne bo govoru da od trave ne morš bit odvisen
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj pol govoriš da niti enkrat nisi prižgal :D
<Jork> ker si odvisen od njenega učinka
<Jork> torej od zadetosti
<christooss> Jork a si bil kdaj odvisen od trave?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  cigateta ne:D
<Jork> hvalabogu ne
<alyosha> ma tko je nwem
<CrazyLemon> čika ne tobak pa :D isti shit :D
<sasa84> jaz sem travo sam 2x...pa mi ni bla
<christooss> kako lahk pol trdiš, da je odvisna
<Jork> ker opažam pri folku
<alyosha> sasa84:  ah dj no:P amaterka ena:p
<christooss> mislm povzroča odvisnost
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ni isto
<alyosha> + u jointu je tko malo čika/tobaka
<sasa84> alyosha, sej vem...n00b again :P
<alyosha> da ni panike
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> človek za normalno delovanje ne potrebuje ne alkohola ne cigaret ne trave
<upd> trava.. odvisnost mogoče po enem letu po 5 đointov na teden, kar se cigaret tiče je dovolj dva meseca
<Jork> vse to je sam razvada ki pelje v odvisnost
<CrazyLemon> alyosha povej ti njim da si ga kadil tudi 20cm velikega
<christooss> Jork računalnika tud ne
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))))
<alyosha> nope.D
<christooss> pa avtomobila tud ne
<christooss> :)
<sasa84> o groza...a zdj bos pet ena pridiga? :P
<Jork> tud računalnik je lahko odvisnost
<alyosha> hahahaha CrazyLemon  tudi večjega:D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> :O     <- alyosha
<alyosha> ohh računalnik je velika odvisnost
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> lol
<sasa84> hihi
<Jork> :)
<alyosha> ehh ja
<alyosha> jz bi Å¡e kadil
<alyosha> samotko
<alyosha> me je minilo
<alyosha> u enem trenutku:D
<sasa84> sej maš folk, k je zasvojen tud s športom
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od človeka..js sm že dolg na računalniku pa lahko komot preživim brez :)
<sasa84> jaz tud
<alyosha> ma use je to odvisno od človeka
<alyosha> z usem
<Jork> sam pač vsak ma neko osebno svobodo da počne s sabo kar želi s čemer se ne strinjam popolnoma ker tak odnos ko maš do svojega telesa maš ponavad tud do drugih kar vodi v neodgovornost itd
<alyosha> edino kašen hors in amfetamini
<sasa84> na dopust grem lohk brez laptopa in brez d gledam na fb in gmail po fonu ;:)
<alyosha> na to nimaš nekega upliva ker je telo odvisno
<alyosha> in alko tudi no..ko si res pošteno že zagalvu
<alyosha> čiki pa da ne govorimo no
<sasa84> jaz sem bla 1x 1 mesc brez
<sasa84> čika
<alyosha> pridna:D
<Jork> bravo
<upd> vi tle stokate jest sm pa od porničev odvisn :))
<sasa84> v določenem trenutku mi ni več pasou
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> upd +1
<CrazyLemon> upd lol
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> še najbolša :D
<sasa84> lol
<upd> toj zazjokat :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ma vraga najbolša..bogi ma žulje na rokah
<Jork> upd lih zadnjič sem gledal po tv da pri nas obstajajo tud ena združenja za zdravljenje odvisnosti od pornografije
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> lol
<upd> sj se morm učlanit nekam
<sasa84> ja,  una sanja rzman ma to
<sasa84> rozman
<alyosha> ?
<sasa84> pa peter topić
<alyosha> resno to
<Jork> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> na AM se včlaniš - anonymous masturbators
<sasa84> peter topić je bil zasvojen s sexom
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> lool
<upd> ljol :)
<Jork> sej ni edini
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> hi my name is alyosha  and i'm a sexoholic
<alyosha> :DD
<Jork> jih je najbrž več
<sasa84> sm bla 1x na predavanju...je reku d je šou 800km delč, d je dobil
<Jork> omg
<alyosha> ma kašne
<Jork> to je pa res če huda
<alyosha> kaj ni mogu najt kašne blizu:D
<sasa84> je reku d ne razmišlaš
<Jork> na srečo nism tolk zasvojen s seksom
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> pa isto ko z usakozasvojenostjo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta je pa res čudak..js poznam dost krajev k so stran cca. 20-30min ...ta pa 800km daleč se vozu
<alyosha> mi smo sli za joint iskat u ljubljano iz nekih planin
<sasa84> pol se je on ozdravu, doktoriru al dela dr. iz psihologije in je pr dr. rozman
<alyosha> porabli vec za pot ibenzin in use
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> ja pomoje je že vse podru kar leze in diha pa ni mogu več dobit v svojem okolišu ane
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> use se da če maš €€
<CrazyLemon> pa bi Å¡e enkrat podru kar leze in diha
<Jork> ker mu nobena ni več verjela
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> glede na to da je sow 800km proč
<alyosha> je porabu usaj 150€
<sasa84> on je razlagu d pol k se je zdravu, d je 2-3 dni se prpravlu an to, d je avto pelou k mehaniku, k je vedu, d bodo tam koledarji z nagimi babami
<alyosha> za bencin
<CrazyLemon> če je sex addict lahk še enkrat užge kako
<alyosha> lool
<sasa84> nam je blo mal smešn vse skup...sam k je tipo razlagu zadeve
<sasa84> ...
<alyosha> ja zajebano jje to
<Jork> ja sej isto je z đanksi
<Jork> in vsemi odvisnostmi
<CrazyLemon> jebeno je to ja..dobesedno
<sasa84> sej mi si mislimo, d je to najbolš odvisnost...sam to je tko kt pr norkomanu
<sasa84> on je bil zasvojen z impulzi, k mu jih je nudu sex...skoz več in tko
<alyosha> usaka odvisnost je kurac
<Jork> jst sem recmo odvisen od glasbe
<Jork> jst bi znoru če bi oglušel
<alyosha> mislim da bbi marsikdo od nas:D
<alyosha> pa mi glasba ne pomeni prav nič:D
<alyosha> oz. zelo malo
<upd> mm tega je tud vedno več
<sasa84> jaz bi nrdila vrjetn samomor, če neb več mogla opere poslušat :P
<sasa84> eni bi nrdil samomor, če bi jo :P
<alyosha> hehe
<Jork> :D
<upd> še med predavanji najdeš folk k mp3 posluša
<CrazyLemon> js bi verjetno naredu samomor če bi mogu nonstop opero poslušat
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mene pa muzika res praw me ne gane:D
<alyosha> lahko je karkoli
<alyosha> preslišim
<sasa84> jaz obožujem občutke, k mi jo da opera
<alyosha> sasa84:  bomo Å¡li u opero skupaj?:D
<sasa84> k najdem kej novga...in...
<sasa84> bolš kr orgazm ;)
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> očitno nisi še doživela orgazma
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> alyosha, lahko
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, je več vrst orgazma ;)
<CrazyLemon> tadobr je sam eden!!
<sasa84> mogoče ga doživim pr operi....ne veš ;)
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> samo res
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, govorimo o ženskem telesu :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  kotzgleda nisi mela pravega se:p
<CrazyLemon> +1
<alyosha> baje da zenske niste sigurne u to:p
<sasa84> nikjer en piše, d je vaginalen najbolš ;)
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> piše piše:D
<alyosha> pa sliši se
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> daleč okoli:D
<sasa84> lol, to so zdej moške fore :P
<CrazyLemon> očitno je alyosha t.i. 'screamer'
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> lool
<sasa84> hihi
<alyosha> sj zato smo dali zdj izolirat sobo
<alyosha> od stanovanja:D
<alyosha> zvočno izolirat:D
<CrazyLemon> pametno :D
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> cuz i scream too much:d
<CrazyLemon> kaj si v istem nadstropju kot stari?
<sasa84> buahahahaha
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kot tašča:Dd
<sasa84> uf, jaz bom šla pa počas spat
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-08
<CrazyLemon> da tudi tašča ne tuli ..pa si zato dal izolirat sobo :))))))
<alyosha> hahahahha
<sasa84> to bo to
<alyosha> nič je ni slišat:D
<sasa84> nekdo je glasnejši ;)
<CrazyLemon> joj..čez 7 ur se moram zbudit
<CrazyLemon> obup!
<sasa84> pr alyosha je sam "uh", z drueg sobe pa "o moj bogggggg, jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, jaaaaaaaa" in pol je tko ;)
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> vrjamm d ga to mot
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> guilty
<alyosha> :(
<Jork> :D
<sasa84> u glavnm...orgazm je čist kul, sam tud un filing k ga dobim pr muski, je božanski... zadnč je traju 2 ur
<sasa84> Å¡e dobr d sm bla sama doma ;)
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol čudakinja :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> samo res:D
<CrazyLemon> tebi bi mogli vzet vozniško
<alyosha> ti pravim da ni Å¡e blo to to:p
<alyosha> ahahah
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hihihihihih
<CrazyLemon> boš še kako nesrečo povzročla :D
<Jork> opera in seks to pravte da gre skup?
<alyosha> Jork:  sasa84  neki reklamira j
<sasa84> neee, sej to se mi zgodi parkrat na leto...k kej novga odkrijem in mi je res top top
<alyosha> asamo ji neverjamemo prevel:D
<alyosha> preveč:D
<christooss_> sasa84 pol si pa poglej tole oddajo od wagnerja
<christooss_> http://eztv.it/ep/24445/bbc-stephen-fry-wagner-and-me-x264-ac3-hdtv-mvgroup/
<Seniorita> EZTV - TV Torrents Online
<sasa84> ne, nisem wagner fan
<Jork> no jst osebno nimam te zmožnosti da bi me ena taka stvar tolk zrajcala da bi doživljal orgazme
<christooss_> ma stehphen fry tud podobna doživetja k ti
<christooss_> sasa84 pač kul oddaja
<christooss_> nothing else :)
<sasa84> jaz bi se rekla, d sm tolk prevzeta nad lepoto...d se mi pač tud telesno nek...
<sasa84> :P
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> nene sasa84  verjamem da je lahko ql muzika in to
<alyosha> da te razveseli
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> ja
<alyosha> samo nemora bit tko kot en pošten orgazem
<alyosha> no way hose
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> drugač je
<Jork> da pa orgazem ob njej doživiš morš bit pa že res ultra horny
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  to pa
<CrazyLemon> da orgazem doživiš ob muzki moraš met res aktivno roko
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<alyosha> jz vem ko smo na partyje hodli
<sasa84> hihihihi
<alyosha> ki učasih bi kr poletel
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hitr violino brenkat :D
<alyosha> uno če bi skoču bi prebil strop:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon violinist
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> šargijaš
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))
<alyosha> hahahha
<Jork> čelist je lažje
<sasa84> to se mi dogaja pr baročni operi največ... barok itak slovi po tem, pač po harmoniji ipd
<Jork> sam z glavo ob zid butneš
<Jork> pa si čelist
<alyosha> sasa84:  pa pri umeku in kanzyaniju:D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha..ko un gojkoajkula k je video k ga praša "opet šargijaš" :)))
<sasa84> evo
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> mujo udri Å¡argiju
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> zdj pa res u mižiland ;)
<alyosha> hehe
<Jork> ne Å¡e no
<sasa84> fantički moji, pridni bodte
<alyosha> sasa84:  dj si eno opero za lazje zaspat.p
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> da deklič
<alyosha> enako enako
<Jork> tudi ti bodi lepo
<sasa84> ljoši, moj učenc ;)
<alyosha> pa ne prevec sanjat:D
<Jork> pa ne preveč o orgazmih študirat
<Jork> ker te bo glava bolela pa Å¡e kej
<sasa84> alyosha, dons bom za spremembo mozarta ;)
<sasa84> čeprou me en zrajca ;)
<alyosha> sasa84:  :DD
<alyosha> eh pol
<alyosha> ni to to
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz sem si zdj dal kanzyanija da vidimo če bo kaj:DD
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> samo slabo kaže:D
<sasa84> Jork, po orgazmu ne boli glava...you should know
<Jork> loool
<Jork> ni res saša
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pozabu si da da si takrat bil zadet kot mamba :)))
<Jork> lahko te tud glava boli
<alyosha> uff
<sasa84> hihihihihihi
<alyosha> mamba je ql:D
<sasa84> zadet kt mamba LOL
<Jork> še posebaj če kondom poč
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> samo to so bli časi ne
<alyosha> mladi in neumni:D
<alyosha> party time:D
<sasa84> a je CrazyLemon tud hodu na partije?
<alyosha> jao jao:D
<sasa84> ;)
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> nebi reku:D
<CrazyLemon> moji najbolši časi so bli v atlantidi :D
<sasa84> hihihiih
<alyosha> balkan partyja:D
<alyosha> tudi toje blo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> uu atlantida...tam sm bla Å¡e jst
<Jork> moji pa na open air na metelkovi pa v izoli itd
<alyosha> samo electronic on pils is much better:D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav nisem maral unga turbofolka
<sasa84> 1x sm Å¡la celo v osare
<sasa84> ozare al kwa je blo
<sasa84> tm nasprot žusterne
<CrazyLemon> ozare ja
<alyosha> hehe
<sasa84> stara 14-15 let
<alyosha> samo kaj si mela 15
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lih ko so zaprli nekje:D
<Jork> zanimivo
<Jork> jst pa nikol nism po klubih pa diskotekah hodu
<sasa84> najbolš žuri so bli pa na metelkovi :)
<Jork> vedno sam koncerti pa festivali itd
<alyosha> open air zmaga
<Jork> zanimivo saša da te nikol nism tam srečal
<alyosha> meet me syndustry in podobno:D
<sasa84> alyosha, jaz sem s svojimi gay prjatli hodila v tiflo... :)
<sasa84> čist hudo blo :)
<alyosha> tifla?
<sasa84> tiffany
<sasa84> en gay diskač
<alyosha> hahahA:D
<sasa84> ej, huda muska...
<Jork> aha no zdej vem zakaj se nikol nisva srečala hehehehe
<alyosha> never heard of
<sasa84> skoz plesal
<sasa84> žur za dol past
<alyosha> werjamem ja
<alyosha> sem slišal pravit da ste zenske vesele gay druzbe:D
<alyosha> samozadnjic sem Å¡tudiraw ne
<sasa84> pol smo šli še u halo, če ej bil kšn dj...pa tam naprej
<alyosha> kdo od teh ki poznam je gay
<alyosha> ker baje da mamo usi kolege ki so:d
<alyosha> samo nevemo:D
<Jork> lool
<Jork> ja no
<alyosha> ker res za niti enega nevem da je gay
<alyosha> baje da je tako:D
<CrazyLemon> hm..js ne poznam nobenga
<alyosha> statistično
<alyosha> :D
<upd> bil v tiffany 1x huda muska ja
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  veš ne za nobenga
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da nas je en v šoli neki čudno šlatal pri telovadbi
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<alyosha> hahahahhha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jaz poznam neki ljudi, k so...pa so se poročil kao d pašejo v ta okvir...kar je zlo žalostn
<Jork> lool
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mogoče ga poznaš..porčič? :D
<alyosha> hmmm
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> nebi vedu
<alyosha> na videz verjento ja
<sasa84> porčiš? to mi je nek znan priimk :)
<alyosha> sj je bla majhna Å¡ola:D
<alyosha> samo 1400 nas je blo:DD
<sasa84> lol
<Jork> Å¡e posebaj pa na otip
<Jork> hahahhahahha
<CrazyLemon> ma na videz itak se vseh spomnem :D
<alyosha> večalmanjres:D
<Jork> on se bolj spomni na otip
<alyosha> hahahahaha
<alyosha> samo res sem bral nekje
<alyosha> da mamo usi prijatle
<alyosha> ki so gay al pa usaj bi
<sasa84> upd, je bil hud žur a? :D
<alyosha> samo ne vemo pač
<sasa84> itak...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma tak majhen tip..vedno frizura na 'ježka'..pa hodu je kot da je največji bilder..v bistvu je pa mel 40kg :D
<Jork> no sej mene nč ne mot to
<alyosha> sasa84:  kaj to u tiffli so meli kasen elektro a?:D
<CrazyLemon> vidu si ga 100%
<Jork> problem je sam ko družba mal preveč obsoja to
<alyosha> hahaha
<sasa84> alyosha, vse sort...
<alyosha> pizda iz kje je tip gor iz sezane?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja ja..kozina
<Jork> je pa res da nimam želje it v kak gey klub al pa kaj podobnega
<alyosha> Jork:  ma mene ne motijo dokler me ne tika
<upd> sasa84 itaq sam nism navajen dima več, pedrov pa niti nism vidu..
<alyosha> oz.dok me pustijo pri miru
<sasa84> hihi
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma pomoje vem katiri je:D
<alyosha> je igraw nogomet
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jp
<alyosha> zajeban model
<alyosha> hahahhaa
<alyosha> ma uni je biw ja
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> žešči ja :))
<alyosha> kaj on je biw tvoj sosolec?
<Jork> lool
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja
<alyosha> hahah bogi:D
<CrazyLemon> samo da si ti njega vidu
<CrazyLemon> tko ene par nas hodi
<alyosha> caki kaj ni bil on od topalovica sosolec dokler ni bil topalovc moj sosolec:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a tebe je tud pošlatu? ;)
<Jork> lol
<CrazyLemon> in nasproti uleti ene par punc
<CrazyLemon> in tip takoj 3-4 koraka stopi pred nas
<alyosha> sasa84:  sigurno ga je ..večkrat:D
<alyosha> hahahha
<CrazyLemon> in začne neki glumit
<alyosha> ma on je biw hud res
<sasa84> hahahaha
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> samo streljaw glumu
<CrazyLemon> kao fore pa to
<alyosha> neki lanci kao
<alyosha> železni
<CrazyLemon> ja ja ja
<alyosha> in tašne:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<Jork> fagot
<Jork> rparav
<alyosha> vidiš on bi bil kandidat pravi
<alyosha> samo nevemo ane.D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa sej sm tudi js bil s topalovicem v razredu..dokler ni tebe počakal :D
<sasa84> hihihihih
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> ja ja sj to sem studiraw:D
<alyosha> u unem razredu si bil ti:D
<alyosha> zakaj nisi še ti počakaw
<Jork> fagoti all over
<alyosha> prians je blobolše:D
<Jork> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> bolj zanimivo:D
<CrazyLemon> haha.. alyosha sej sm..pol pri maturi
<CrazyLemon> samo tebe ni blo :))
<sasa84> :))
<alyosha> heheh:D
<alyosha> uff kje sem jaz ze počakal:D
<sasa84> vidva mata ful napačn tajming no :P
<alyosha> oz sem šow na prisilno čakanje:D
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> hahha:D
<alyosha>  ta sasa84
<alyosha> Å¡e ni Å¡la spat:D
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> alyosha, ti si tud hodu na uno ekonomsko al kaj že?
<alyosha> sem ja
<sasa84> alyosha, ne Å¡e ;)
<alyosha> cele 2leti in pow:p
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> 70% folka iz občine koper hodi na ekonomsko :D
<sasa84> pridn ;)
<alyosha> pol pa Å¡e malo okoli po sloveniji
<alyosha> po ekonomskih:D
<Jork> pol si skor tko kot bosanc ko mu je najhujša tri leta v lajfu prvi razred osnovne šole
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, moja kolegica iz Kp (tud hrvatica po rodu se mi zdi)  je hodila na gimnazijo ;)
<alyosha> sasa84:  to so samo tej
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je dobra??????
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> izbranci
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, luštna punca...pr nas na faxu zdj predava
<alyosha> mi ostala raja gremo na ekonomsko:D
<Jork> a tam so bl fensi
<alyosha> ja če so gimnazici no:D
<alyosha> oni so hudi
<Jork> men so bli izbranci recmo na Å¡crm v kamniku
<alyosha> za jih tepst predvsem:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a js se vpisal na ekonomsko ker so mi starejši sosedje vedno govorili da je tam največ punc..to je edini razlog :DD
<alyosha> hahha
<sasa84> looooooooool
<Jork> sami neki sinovi pa hčerkice privatnikov
<Jork> smetana
<alyosha> če jih je blo mona 85%
<sasa84> uf
<alyosha> res
<alyosha> ko sem se jaz upisal
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja..85%..v našem razredu pa najgrše :((
<alyosha> je blo 1400 nekje na Å¡oli
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> od tega 900 zensk
<alyosha> al vec celo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ahh tudi pri nas ni blo neki kiša koša:D
<Jork> harem
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ste meli kr nekaj izbire :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej je šla kšna luštna tud po hodniku :P
<alyosha> 2 3 za kresnit ostalo use bolj slabo
<Jork> o okusih se ne razpravlja :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma sej je blo par dobrih v razredu s kerimi sm se dobro razumeu :D    samo v povprečju je bil obup res :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  tko kot pri vas:D ves da uno kar nimas je vedno bolse ko uno kar mas na razpolago:D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> alyosha +1
<alyosha> samo ekonomska je bal res huda stavr ne
<alyosha> dokler me ni tašča izključla:DD
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> to je tudi ja
<alyosha> zafilm
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tašča te je ?????????
<sasa84> tašća????
<alyosha> jp:D
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> ona je zahtevala izključitev.D
<CrazyLemon> a takrat si hodu z njeno hčerko ??
<alyosha> ne Å¡e
<alyosha> nismo se niti poznali:d
<Jork> loool
<CrazyLemon> aaaa si se zajebal mona
<sasa84> alyosha, a tašča je bla prfoxa/ravnateljca...?
<alyosha> profesorca:D
<sasa84> hihi
<Jork> never dait with pricipal's doughter!
<alyosha> sem ji reku da jo bom zbil z awtom če jo vidim na cesti:D
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je rekla ko te je punca prvič pripeljala domov? "kaj ta bandit dela kle??" :))))))
<alyosha> in je zahtevala izkljucitev
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ma ze prej ji je rekla
<alyosha> da naj ji ne nardi tega
<alyosha> :Dd
<sasa84> evo alyosha kok se obrne...zdj morš pa sobo zvočno izolirat, k tko krči ;)
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> samo s eje sprijaznila
<alyosha> zdj mi zida stanovanje.DD
<CrazyLemon> loooooooooooool
<Jork> loool
<CrazyLemon> caaaaaaaaaaaaar
<upd> lool
<CrazyLemon> prvo te izključi..pol ti naredi stanovanje
<alyosha> tako nekako ja.D
 * CrazyLemon bows to alyosha 
<alyosha> oz. nam nardi no:p
<alyosha> da nebom pretiravaw:D
<sasa84> mi v postojni smo mel prfoco, k je bla 13 let starej od moža...
<Jork> ja seveda če hoče bit z njeno hčerko mora met vsaj streho nad glavo
<sasa84> u glavnm, bla je prfoxa, tega tipa je 6x fliknla an izpitu...pol mu je pa rekla, k je naredu, če bi šla skup vn
<Jork> glede na to da ga je izključila
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> e ja
<alyosha> zdj mam vedno uno
<alyosha> ko mi cura reče
<alyosha> zakaj nisi Å¡ole naredu
<alyosha> kao
<alyosha> kašen si
<alyosha> mam vedno uno izgovor
<sasa84> zarad tašče LOL
<alyosha> nisem ajz kriv:D
<alyosha> mami se zahvali:D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> looooooooool
<sasa84> huda!!!!
<Jork> ja saša sej zato ga je pa 6x vrgla ker ji je bil tolk ušeč da ga je stalno hotla vidt sam nimela jajc da bi ga že v prvo vn povabila
 * sasa84 se prikloni alyoshi ;)
<Jork> tle se pa vid ženska intuicija
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<Jork> preden dojamejo traja
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> huda je ta prfoksa
<alyosha> kaj pol sasa84  ti si iz postojne?:D
<sasa84> ne, nisem
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ke sm hodila v gimnazijo
<sasa84> sem iz rakeka drugač
<CrazyLemon> uff zakaj men ni tista od matematike 6x vrgla pa pol povabla vn :D
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> una je produuvala
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si bil ti ko je bla lazarka? :D
<alyosha> ste ji prevec mozag skurli:D
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> vidu sem jo ja ma nas ni mela
<Jork> rakek kje je že to?
<CrazyLemon> haha jao alyosha si slišal tiste zgodbe?? :DD
<alyosha> nismo meli te sreče:D
<alyosha> katire?
<alyosha> ko je jokala:D
<t3ch> polejte film guliver mate na partisu.. svetovn film!
<alyosha> in tekla vn:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma to ni nič!
<sasa84> t3ch, o čem se gre? ;)
<CrazyLemon> baje je ženska bla na zdravljenju :DD
<alyosha> ja ja to vem
<CrazyLemon> ker ni mogla več :D
<Jork> loool
<Jork> boga
<alyosha> se je šla odpočit
<Jork> guljiver
<t3ch> mogoce si ze kdaj brala pravlico o velikano pa malih ludekih liliputancih
<alyosha> ja ma nemoraš dat ene mlade profesorce
<t3ch> velikan guliver
<Jork> Å¡iptarska verzija
<alyosha> uno lih iz Å¡ole
<t3ch> komedija 2010
<alyosha> in jo čučit u eno tašno norišnico
<t3ch> rem spat.. ajd folk!
<Jork> pa 2 uri se rola sam una scena ko leži privezan na tleh
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> obsojena na propad
<Jork> da se odmori
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma nismo mi bli tak obup...mi smo bli verjetno najbol ql tam
<alyosha> trgovci so bli vedno problem:D
<CrazyLemon> samo ona je blo tko psihično nestabilna da obup res
<alyosha> mi smo uno od računovostva
<alyosha> kaj je bla
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> palčič ? :D
<alyosha> bjonda
<sasa84> t3ch, guliverja poznam...sam nism vedla d je to pol ist :=
<alyosha> jajajaj:D
<CrazyLemon> milfica ?
<alyosha> njej wes kaj smo delali
<alyosha> beka je tekla vn iz razreda
<CrazyLemon> una je vedla z ritko migat :D
<Jork> guljiver
<alyosha> kao poravnatelja
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> in teče sošolec za njo
<Jork> milf
<alyosha> kao ti boš mene
<Jork> milk
<alyosha> in jo najde na stopnicah
<alyosha> se joče:D
<Jork> matr ste bli žleht
<alyosha> uff
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> nas so pfokse Å¡e teple
<alyosha> in zdj lani
<alyosha> ko je mela tašča rojstni dan
<alyosha> meli zurko
<Jork> če si kej siku te je natepla
<alyosha> in valda polovica Å¡ole tam:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> učitelce use
<Jork> res res
<alyosha> ki so me mele:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lol :))
<sasa84> alyosha, jahahahaha
<alyosha> in sem jih vozu z kombijem domow:D
<Jork> še una stara komunistična šola
<CrazyLemon> looooool :))
<alyosha> Jork:  pa kolko si ti star:D
<Jork> z ravnilom po prstih pa te scene
<sasa84> alyosha, a so pol rekle tašči "posluš...kaj pa ta kle???"
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> ne ne vejo use:D
<alyosha> veš da to je bla novica na šoli:D
<Jork> 30 bom kmal
<sasa84> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> se jim je že tašča pritoževala prvi dan ko ga je vidla
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> lol
<Jork> neumen pa za 16 letnika hehehehehe
<alyosha> a pol si lih ujel še te čase ko so vas profesorji nadlegovali:D
<Jork> jap
<Jork> nažalost
<alyosha> hehe:D
<sasa84> pr nas je bla pa t glavna novica, k je hči od te prfoxe k je moža 6x ruknla... pred zbornco zalizala bejbo LOL
<alyosha> opa
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> sam da nas niso otipaval ampak so nas tepl
<alyosha> dj link
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> ee ja
<sasa84> no, zame so pa misnli,d hodm s prfoxom od fizike :P
<Jork> to so bli hard cajti
<alyosha> pizda jz bi mogu scenari napisat res
<alyosha> samo kje bom najdu koga da kupi to
<alyosha> ma kdo kašne veze:D
<alyosha> čez lužo..dol plačajo dobro:D
<Jork> jst sem bil ap pregrd da bi kera hotla z mano hodt
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> aja...nism hodila s prfoxom od fizke :D
<upd> dj tam opensource knigo :)
<alyosha> hahha:D
<alyosha> sasa84:  ja ja ti s ekr izgovarjaj zdj:p
<alyosha> :DD
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> alyosha, ne ne...to je bla res sam platonska ljubezen ;)
<alyosha> aham
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> platonska se zdj temu reče al kaj:D
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> alyosha, to ej bil tak prjatu no... k je Å¡ou s tabo u tiflo :D
<Jork> dans se temu reče platinasta
<Jork> razen če maš zlato
<alyosha> hehehe:D
<sasa84> :D
<Jork> nlb
<alyosha> ta saša je bal naughty schoolgirl:D
<sasa84> a-a
<alyosha> bla
<Jork> ja sej je Å¡e zdej
<Jork> :D
 * sasa84 pridna
<alyosha> aham:D
<sasa84> mhm
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> pa z profesorjem se tko neki druzla
<alyosha> sumljivo
<alyosha>  cc c
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> je bil usaj normalno videt
<alyosha> ?:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> in s profesorco!
<alyosha> opa baki
<alyosha> me like
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> grrrr
<sasa84> LOL
<Jork> pr nas smo mel sam enga prfoksa na katerga so se babe limale kot na med pa da je bil res car
<alyosha> zadnjic je blo nekje da 50% moskih bi oprostilo zenski ce ga prevara z zensko
<alyosha> Å¡e majhen procent je:D
<Jork> lol
<sasa84> a sam 50?
<alyosha> jz ne razumem unih
<alyosha> ostalih 50
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> baje da ja
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  poznaš brdarja
<alyosha> vladimir
<alyosha> gimnazija
<sasa84> alyosha, ja se pač zgodi a ne :Pž
<alyosha> z androtom se je druzu vedno
<alyosha> vlady iz mc:DD
<Jork> mislm da ženske nimajosamo enega rebra manj kot moški ampak tud eno možgansko vijugo
<sasa84> hihihi
<CrazyLemon> valda..the raper from tha hood
<alyosha> jaja
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> on je mew uno curo
<alyosha> tina
<alyosha> pozans
<alyosha> iz prasd
<alyosha> prda
<CrazyLemon> mislim..vem kdo je..osebno ga nisem poznal
<alyosha> prad
<CrazyLemon> prda
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> jebemti tipke:D
<Jork> lool
<alyosha> ugalvnem
<alyosha> tip mew zensko
<Jork> tipkovnico zamenjat
<alyosha> huda zenska
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro..pač je bla prda ..nadaljuj
<alyosha> res
<alyosha> prda dobra:D
<alyosha> gimnastičarka neka:D
<alyosha> uglavnem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<Jork> pa kako je lahko prda dobra?
<Jork> lol
<Jork> kero protislovje
<Jork> prda ponavad smrdi
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> zenska
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ajde govori :D
<alyosha> ga zmuti tipa
<alyosha> ze to je uno
<alyosha> wtf
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in pol tipi bli skupaj
<alyosha> in uni jadnik
<alyosha> ni je hotu karat
<alyosha> nevem
<alyosha> se je bal al neki
<Jork> evo tle mamo žurnal v živo
<Jork> trači live
<alyosha> pol so se koncno skaralibla vesela
<CrazyLemon> Jork tiho..berem
<alyosha> in zenska mu hotla
<alyosha> pripeljat se eno zensko
<alyosha> da so usi trije
<alyosha> in tip ful uno
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> to pa ne
<alyosha> kaj si nora
<alyosha> ?!?!??!?!
<alyosha> beka ga odjebla pol:D
<CrazyLemon> haha..to men se zdi da nam je tip govoru :)))
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> nemoras bit tolko glup
<sasa84> mene so tud parkrat u troje povabil...sam mi to ne diši :)
<alyosha> ja samo jaz sem te parkrat:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker nisi moški :))
<sasa84> tebe ne Å¡tejem :P
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> pizda in ta tina ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mogoče res ;)
<alyosha> mew jaz neko curo
<alyosha> isto to gimnastičarko
<alyosha> ko ona
<CrazyLemon> mene so tudi vable ene punce..samo so hotle €€ :)))
<alyosha> in una meni kao da bi poklicala Å¡e uno tino
<sasa84> buahahaha
<alyosha> samo nismo bli dovolj casa skupaj vec
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> tako da propalo use
<alyosha> to mi je Å¡e danes zaw
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha L !!
<alyosha> da nisem ustrajaw:D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> samo res
<sasa84> hahaha
<alyosha> praw me je sram malo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej najdi to tino..da vidim kaka je :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<alyosha> hmmm
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> facebook:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam ti boš mogu plačat ;)
<alyosha> kako se piše ze
<alyosha> kaj ves kdo je podzupan kopra
<alyosha> al neki
<CrazyLemon> alyosha prda?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> on je brat njen
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<alyosha> tko bomo dobili priimek:D
<Jork> joj prejoj
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  prda dobra:D
<CrazyLemon> !google podzupan kopra
<Seniorita> Slovensko - Mestna občina Koper - Novice http://www.koper.si/index.php?page=newsplus_s&amp;item=295&amp;id=7086
<alyosha> bačič al neki
<alyosha> samo ni bačič
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> prda hihihih
<Jork> joj
<alyosha> dobra dobra je bla
<Jork> saša od zdej naprej te bom klicu prda
<Jork> :D
<alyosha> pa gibčna:D
<sasa84> niste resni :)
<sasa84> Jork, pa kwa jes tabo dons?
<alyosha> kaj nisem ustrajal res cepec:D
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> zdj mam pa punco pa nesmem:(
<alyosha> smrk smrk
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, res si zamudu življ. priložnost ;)
<Jork> sasa84: kaj je pa narobe?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> Jani Bačič
<alyosha> pa je bačič:D
<alyosha> caki da pogledam
<sasa84> hahaha
<sasa84> dj d vidmo tino ;)
<Jork> loool
<alyosha> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=674088982
<Jork> majoneza tina
<alyosha> ha she is my friend mona:D
<sasa84> alyosha, drugač te pa jst pa tina povabve
<alyosha> ja ma bo punca jezna
<alyosha> morate Å¡ e njo:D
<sasa84> ok no :P
<alyosha> sj zdj bomo meli novo stanovanje delajo velik tuš
<alyosha> sem reku mora bit usaj za 3
<alyosha> tudi 4 lahko:D
<sasa84> pa še CrazyLemon ...sam on bo mogu plačat ;)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha 6 mojih frendov je njenih frendov :D
<Jork> vidm da va mhormoni delajo 100 na uro
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej kako sliko :D
<alyosha> ma gledam lih
<alyosha> slabo je
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> sasa84:  ne ne ne
<alyosha> nobenih moskih
<alyosha> kaj smo nori
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jao, kolkrat sm že rekla d grem spat? :)
<alyosha> to se meni ti drugič:p
<sasa84> hihhihi
<alyosha> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs195.snc3/20263_216365403982_674088982_3108381_1767571_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=674088982
<alyosha> kaj to lahko pogledate?
<alyosha> al moraste bit prijatli
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker je direkt link
<alyosha> samo tu je ze stara:D
<upd> :D
<alyosha> i like them younger:DD
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> samo ni loša še vedno
<CrazyLemon> ma ok..'prošla bi' :))
<alyosha> bistvo je da je neka gimnastičarka:D
<alyosha> to pol doda +3 točke:D
<sasa84> hahahahahahahah
<Jork> o marija ko bi eno staro mamco gledu
<CrazyLemon> kaj je Å¡e vedno tako 'odprtega duha' ???? :)))
<alyosha> nima nobenih slik mona
<alyosha> pizda nevem
<alyosha> nisem je vidu ze dolgo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<alyosha> se spomnem
<alyosha> nmj
<Jork> pa kva je z vami folk pr 20 že zgledate ko bi bli sto let stari
<alyosha> ko je bil na bonifiki parti
<alyosha> zenska najdla 2 tipa
<alyosha> odejo oni usi 3je:D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<alyosha> in se vrnejo una2 very happy
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pizda je easy :D
<alyosha> very:D
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> ti pravim da sem zamudu lifetime opurtunity
<CrazyLemon> i dont like that :D
<alyosha> se zdj se spomnem usaj 1x ne mesec na to:DD
<alyosha> 2 gimnastičarke
<alyosha> jebotte
<sasa84> alyosha, pol jo nista sam Å¡e ti pa CrazyLemon :))
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> jojojojj
<alyosha> sasa84:  skoraj:D
<sasa84> hihi
<alyosha> nima nobenih slik
<alyosha> iz srendje Å¡ole pizda
<alyosha> koje smotana
<alyosha> :D
<upd> ma sj ma fajn noge
<upd> kaj češ
<upd> :)
<alyosha> zdj se pa ful neki Å¡tima tko
<alyosha> kao resna ona
<alyosha> upd:  malo preveč nogometne ma so ql:D
<CrazyLemon> cool je to..js mam rad ta secretary look :)))
<alyosha> a plesalka je mona ne gimnastičarka:D
<upd> ma sej gimnastika :)
<alyosha> dobro je tudi to
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> flexible:D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<upd> :)))
<sasa84> fantjr, zdj pa res Å¡ibam :)
<alyosha> sasa84:  ti si kaj gimnastičarka?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<upd> sam da ni taka poza pol da ne veš kako bi se obrnu hah
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> te so tezke ja:D
<alyosha> samo bi se potrudu:DD
<upd> itaq :)
<Jork> saša slade sanje ti želim
<Jork> pa kej lepega sanjej
<sasa84> alyosha, trenirala košarko, bla na državnem v suvanju kugle...trajal 14 dni treninga, pol pa sm šla an borilne veščine :P
<sasa84> alyosha, jaz sem bl za grobe igrce ;)
<alyosha> opa:D
<alyosha> ni za se igrat:D
<sasa84> a-a ;)
<sasa84> sej zto se me CrazyLemon boji ;)
<alyosha> gglavno da si flexibol tudi ti:D
<Jork> :)
<alyosha> to pomeni neki!:D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> hvala Jork , tud ti
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  se je zgubu tam dodaja tino med prijatelje:D
<sasa84> u glavnem fantički in moj predragi učenc ;)
<alyosha> ja sasa84  lahko noč no še tretjič:D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> pa ne prevečmokrih sanj:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde :D
<sasa84> aljoša, ti me lohk tud dodaš na fb ;)
<alyosha> da se ne utopiš:D
<alyosha> kako maš nick:D
<sasa84> pismo, morm prej slike cenzurirat :P
<alyosha> samo jaz sem na fb malo res takoj povem:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha "operamerajca"
<CrazyLemon> to išči
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<Jork> jst ga sploh nimam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
<sasa84> :D
<Jork> hvalbogu
<alyosha> Did you mean:operatoraja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> ne najde
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> sasa84:  kako maš no da te dodam:p
<CrazyLemon> operadojaja :D
<sasa84> uuu, jst te bom pa zihr najdla ;)
<alyosha> mene brez problema
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> evo ;)
<sasa84> aljoša, ja sej veš kakšn priimk mam na chatu :)
<sasa84> bi me tko najdu :)
<alyosha> kasen mas
<alyosha> nimam pojma
<alyosha> sasa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa sasevič:D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> aja tam
<alyosha> mona
<alyosha> sj res
<sasa84> saška saškolinka :D
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> tud jaz sem na ič :P
<alyosha> bosanka ena:D
<Jork> lol
<t3ch> :)
<Jork> dons nas pa vse neki trga opažam
<Jork> bo jutr boljš pravjo :D
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, jebat ga :P
<alyosha> niso lahke ne
<sasa84> vsi smo bosanci :P
<alyosha> sjzivimo u sloveniji
<alyosha> kaj pa drugo::D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> samo kako je ta kanzyani hud
<t3ch> bosanci so tak vreo
<t3ch> slovenci so v kurcu
<alyosha> hehe
<sasa84> bosanci so ful ok...marsikej bi se lohk od njih naučil
<Jork> ja
<t3ch> kak pocivat
<alyosha> ma ja no ne usi ma recimo da je ql:D
<Jork> recimo ćevape pa leske pećt
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to pa usekakor
<alyosha> cepraw so mi u srbiji bolši čevapi
<sasa84> uuuuuu, čevape bio
<alyosha> ko u bosni
<sasa84> al pa pleskavico
<sasa84> mmmmm
<alyosha> leskovački grill
<alyosha> lih danes sme bil:D
<Jork> lol
<alyosha> na bone od punce:D
<sasa84> hihihihihih
<alyosha> 1,4€ pleskavica u lepinji
<alyosha> z urnebesom in ajvarjemin čebulo
<alyosha> jebotte
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> đabe
<sasa84> fuuul pocen
<t3ch> ka ce bi se zivali menle tak... uu kak bi ene cevape al pa pleskavico..
<alyosha> NA BONE
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> neso pa 3 mesece star pomoje
<alyosha> drugače 3,2€
<Jork> meso*
<t3ch> bojite vegetarjanci
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> mejte radi zivali
<alyosha> hehe ne ne
<t3ch> :)
 * sasa84 je ex vegi
<alyosha> t3ch:  sj mamo:D
<Jork> ti ćefurji marsikej namešajo notr sam da pršparajo
<alyosha> jebeš ti ex
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> Jork:  usekakor
<alyosha> sanja se nam ne kaj u se jemo
<alyosha> samo mene to ne moti
<alyosha> dokler je dobo
<alyosha> dobro
<Jork> tko da jst sploh ne jem več tega sraja
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> zdj pa res...dost je! ;)
<alyosha> sem delal u kuhinji enkrat kot pomočnik nek:D
<sasa84> šibam u mižiland
<sasa84> lahkonočko :)
<alyosha> in je kr zanimivo:D
<alyosha> kaj se use da na kroznike:D
<Jork> nočko
<t3ch> -||-
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> ajd sasa84  lapo spi:d
<alyosha> lepo
<Jork> dobro že je sam si pol želodec ves zjeb****
<alyosha> e ja
<Jork> čez domačo kuhinjo ga ni
<Jork> vsaj veš kaj si pojedu
<alyosha> usekakor samo neda semi doma vedno delat
<alyosha> pa s5 si pol sestavin kupu:D
<t3ch> itak pa se kuhat se naucis
<Jork> ja sej men tud ne pa morm
<alyosha> nekatiri use
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> pa še nardim si lahko tko kot men paše
<t3ch> te podpiram
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj ti punca Å¡tudira? management? :D
<alyosha> medijske Å¡tudije:D
<Jork> u jutr si bom pa srbsko solato naredu
<Jork> mjami
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D a to je tist nov faks? :)
<alyosha> hehe solata je za kokoši:p
<alyosha> ma tko
<alyosha> 2 3 leta je ze
<alyosha> sj je smeh
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je tudi informatika ne?
<alyosha> se učijo kako manipulirat ljudi prek medijev:D
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> na fhš je
<CrazyLemon> ah..humanistika..se mi je zdelo nisem pa bil prepričan
<Jork> menegment
<Jork> kaj jih sploh tam učijo?
<alyosha> dobar fax je tko zanimiv
<alyosha> ma managment je ekonomska malo podalšana:D
<Jork> zanimivo
<alyosha> pizda ne najdem videa tu na fb
<alyosha> tipi menjajo to
<alyosha> nonstop
<Jork> zihr je pol fax haj žensk
<Jork> pa metroseksualnih tipov
<Jork> poln*
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCrH-Q8vNJs
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives: Cafe Pita +
<alyosha> evo vam malo da se cedijo sline:D
<Jork> ti metroseksualci so tud neki boljšga ja
<Jork> jao jao
<alyosha> Dafe pita + u ameriki:D
<alyosha> mislim da u texasu:D
<Jork> pa une pičke ko majo nos do neba
<Jork> pa tri kile pudra gor
<alyosha> Cafe pita + jebemti tipkovnicp:D
<Jork> da ko se spotakne ob stopnico cela maskara dol pade
<alyosha> ja ja managment je kr neki
<alyosha> to je za une ki nevejo kaj bi
<alyosha> smao d amajo nek fax narjen
<Jork> ko fajhten omet iz stene
<alyosha> fuck the mcdonalds and burger king go tu CAFE PITA and eat ČEVAPI!!!!
<alyosha> :D
<Jork> jst bom pa svoj kisok odpru
<alyosha> amerikanci so izredno nauduseni nad čevapi in pleskavico u lepinji:D
<Jork> s hitro prehrano
<Jork> glavna jed bo pa sapien burger
<christooss_> a bi Å¡u kdo open areno
<alyosha> sapien?:D
<Jork> ja
<christooss_> k tale debata me zdej lačnga dela :)
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi eno pleskavico zdej
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> 2
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> z ajvarjem
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro 2..tko se samo reče :D
<Jork> sapien = človek
<christooss_> Jork zdej sm dal nove plate na server
<alyosha> christooss_:  kaj to igrate quake?
<alyosha> dela na linuxu to??
<Jork> nice
<christooss_> alyosha sorta
<Jork> dej link
<christooss_> openarena
<alyosha> aha
<christooss_> alyosha pa itak dela na linux
<Jork> da se pobijemo
<alyosha> kao quake za linux?
<christooss_> Jork http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45675/openarena_mape.tar.gz
<christooss_> tole odpakiraš v .openarena/baseoa
<christooss_> alyosha ne
<christooss_> quake3 z gpl teksturami
<christooss_> quake3 dela tud na linuxu
<christooss_> vedno je delal
<alyosha> nikoli se nisem tolko poglabljaw u to
<alyosha> ker mi ni rablo:D
<christooss_> no sej :)
<alyosha> je pa najjača multiplayer igrica res
<Jork> carski Å¡pil je
<christooss_> sej lahk se pridružiš :)
<alyosha> nemoram igrat u postelji sem:D
<alyosha> pa ni kam miške dat:D
<christooss_> aaaa
<alyosha> drugače pa kaj moram pobrat openarena?
<alyosha> za drugič?:D
<christooss_> sudo apt-get install openarena
<christooss_> lahk pa iz njihove strani potegneš paket
<alyosha> ze pobira:D
<christooss_> http://openarena.ws/smfnews.php
<Seniorita> OpenArena
<alyosha> se 4minutke:D
<christooss_> no kulsko
<alyosha> bom probal
<Jork> chriss sem že odpakiral tja ko si reku
<alyosha> sj se da neki tudi s to miško igrat
<alyosha> na laptopu:D
<christooss_> ok no konekti na moj server
<Jork> kak je že naslov?
<alyosha> in kaj to mapo se Å¡e pobere? ki si dal link
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zgubu boš s trackpadom :D
<christooss_> openarnea +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<alyosha> ja to usekakor:D
<Jork> evo prihajam :D
<christooss_> alyosha ja Å¡e to zloudi
<christooss_> da bomo na mojmu serverju igral k so Å¡e ene dodatne quake3 mape
<christooss_> zakaj te je pa diskonektal
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj se nam pridruzis tudi ti?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a-a :)
<alyosha> da te killam:D
<Jork> napiše da ne more ene mape naložit :/
<alyosha> se bojiš a
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma killau bi ti čuno :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> samo je ping prevelik :)
<alyosha> dj dj z laptopa na miški te ubijem:D
<christooss_> Jork a si odpakiral v baseoa?
<christooss_> .openarena/baseoa
<alyosha> kolko je ping?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha se bomo enkrat drugič zmenli :)
<alyosha> aja še ti maš hudo linijo:D
<christooss_> alyosha okol 60-100
<alyosha> owke owke bom Å¡e jaz se usedu za mizo:D
<alyosha> pff
<Jork> could not load maps/overkill
<alyosha> prevešč je to
<Jork> sem ja
<christooss_> wierd
<christooss_> k bi mogu jo met
<christooss_> če si odpakiral
<Jork> sem
<Jork> bom Å¡e 1x
<christooss_> dej ls od baseoa pastej
<christooss_> k to je čudno
<Jork> noče same shit napiše
<christooss_> kaj maš ls?
<christooss_> katere datoteke so zdej v baseoa
<Jork> čeprav overkill je kot vidm
<Jork> openarena mape direktorij mam notr
<christooss_> sej
<christooss_> napaka
<christooss_> vse kar je notr mora bit v baseoa diru
<christooss_> ne v posebnem diru
<Jork> ja sej se mi je že sprva zdelo čudno to ja
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js spat
<Jork> kwa sp atko zararu :D
<CrazyLemon> n8
<Jork> čak bom zdej probu
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  gud noč:D
<alyosha> christooss_:  kam mi je to instaliralo d ane iscem?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha poglej si topgear ..res je cool :)
<alyosha> mam napravljeno
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da nebom pozabu:D
<christooss_> kako inštaliralo
<alyosha> ja tu ko sem dal na apt-get
<alyosha> kam mi je dalo igrico
<christooss_> ja lahk v terminalu zaženeš pač
<alyosha> da vem kam odpakirat mapo
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> brawo:D
<christooss_> pač v home maš pa mapo
<christooss_> ~/.openarnea/baseoa
<alyosha> ma ni je
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> sekunda:D
<upd> .)
<upd> resno kak film 11 pameten
<alyosha> christooss_:  ma ne najdem tega fuckn folderja:D
<alyosha> openarena/baseoa
<christooss_> zaženi igro
<christooss_> pol bo pa
<christooss_> skrita datoteka
<christooss_> je
<christooss_> mapa mislm
<christooss_> alyosha
<alyosha> omg samo zakaj to meni tko Å¡teka??
<alyosha> sploh uno ne da se nič
<alyosha> praw uno ne moram niti po meniju s epremikat
<alyosha> kašne ma to zahteve??
<alyosha> dj dj se bom jaz ju3 z tem ukvarjal moram spat iz mona je ze 2h30
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> itak tudi miške nimam tako da nebi neki igral dolgo:D
<alyosha> lahko noč alles
 * alyosha off
<christooss_> :)
<Jork> dol me vrglo
<Jork> pa še ne da se mi več
<christooss_> aja
<Jork> je kr naporno
<Jork> :D
<christooss_> :
<christooss_> :)
<Jork> ej kaj pa alienarena?
<Jork> to bi blo tud fajn probat
<christooss_> ponavad mi je Å¡tkal to
<Jork> ja sej men tud ne dela lih ful hitro sam šteka pa nč
<Jork> človk treba bo spat
<Jork> ura je cajt
<Jork> :D
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> prov sej jst pa tud počas
<Jork> ok
<Jork> se slišmo jutr
<Jork> drž se
<Jork> čau
<bogdanov> Å¡ta
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> imal koga
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> christooss_
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> jo
<christooss_> nč nima  :)
<christooss_> pretežno vegetiram za kompom :)
<christooss_> bogdanov kaj pa ti
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> gledu sm lih film
<bogdanov> en
<bogdanov> as kdaj
<bogdanov> kj updejtu
<bogdanov> prek
<bogdanov> com porta
<bogdanov> alpa kej
<bogdanov> ?
<christooss_> ne
<bogdanov> morm vag
<bogdanov> updejtat
<bogdanov> en tester za avtomobile
<bogdanov> pa sploh nejebe
<bogdanov> k da neb blo povezan
<bogdanov> a ni neki da so doloceni porti za nastavt pr com portih
<christooss_> ja morš vse točn nastavt da dela
<christooss_> sam nevem kdaj sm nazadnje delu s com porti
<christooss_> windows 3.1 i think
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> sj jst tud
<bogdanov> sam zdj pa tale naprava
<bogdanov> je iz LTP na COM
<bogdanov> in tud
<bogdanov> program prek kerga updejtas
<bogdanov> ni da bi dau kabl
<bogdanov> LTP to USB
<bogdanov> nepodpira
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> sej maš en kup starih matičnih :)
<bogdanov> jah
<christooss_> k majo zih Å¡e com port gor
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> prkloplen
<bogdanov> na com
<bogdanov> ampak
<bogdanov> nejeb
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> prav da ni povezave
<christooss_> ja da ni v boisu izklopljen
<bogdanov> med testerjam pa rac
<bogdanov> com port?
<christooss_> k tm je nek irq la neki tacga blo treba naštimvat
<christooss_> ja com port
<bogdanov> bom pogledu
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> vem damije kolega pravu da mors tocn port
<bogdanov> doloct tud
<christooss_> to pa sploh
<christooss_> pa zih jih 20 zlista
<christooss_> če ne več :)
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> kle
<bogdanov> gledam
<bogdanov> port 1 3f8/irq4
<bogdanov> port 2 2f8/irq3
<bogdanov> k ma plata dva porta
<bogdanov> bled sm haha
<christooss_> pol to dela
<christooss_> mislm je priklopljen
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> lah stelas
<bogdanov> je vec
<bogdanov> opcij
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> teh irqjev
<christooss_> jup to je faking jeba
<bogdanov> pizda jebemti com
<bogdanov> usb
<bogdanov> lepo bi blo
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> pab zaznal
<bogdanov> napravo
<bogdanov> paj to to
<christooss_> res je
<bogdanov> jah
<christooss_> ampak to je 20x let stara tehnologija
<christooss_> 20+
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> vem
<bogdanov> sam tester je pa nov
<bogdanov> zgleda
<bogdanov> so kao zascitl
<bogdanov> da nemore usak updejtat
<bogdanov> k je drgac dost kesa to
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.talktomycar.co.uk/update.htm
<Seniorita> Update files for the U381, U581 and VAG5053
<bogdanov> eo ta lev
<bogdanov> oranzen
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> 4.5v
<bogdanov> je ze
<bogdanov> kle gor je pa 1.0
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> portov ma pa com
<bogdanov> 30
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> jah probavat druge nema
<christooss_> jup druge ni
<christooss_> nč grem spat jutri je treba vstat zgodi
<christooss_> ajde
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: izbris verzij pri dual boot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4743/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: [Vodič] Gnome 3 - Gnome Shell  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4735/new/posts/
<frojnd> morgen
<frojnd> seka vas pozdravlja :)
<CrazyLemon> a tvoja seka? :))
<sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Tadej> jutro
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> oj Tadej ;)
<Tadej> oo sasa84
<Tadej> kako?
<Tadej> danes grem pa tudi jaz ven na sprehod :P
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> mogoče bom šla tud jaz še dons mal vn :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<Tadej> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH5ZIXItkS8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - What is a browser? - Ljubljana (Kaj je brskalnik?)
<sasa84> Tadej, :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> Tadej: ta video sem pejstal na FB učer :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ales: snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<Tadej> kje pa mislis da sem ga pobral :)
<Sky[x]> aja :D
<sasa84> lol
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> in kako smo danes?
<Sky[x]> ne preveč dobro ker vem da me cel dan čaka matematka :S
<christooss_> jo
<christooss_> a kdo ve kako se ugotovi geslo od administratorja v winxp?
<sasa84_> christooss_, če ga je naštimu, pol je to šit
<sasa84_> najbolš d brišeš iz registra z unim cdjem
<Sky[x]> christooss_: daš cd notr bootaš in ga zamenaš :D
<christooss_> sam nimam recovery console na cdju :(
<t3ch> use slax
<t3ch> najhitreje boota ce mene vprasas
<miha> sj obstaja poln takih programov
<miha> ne morš gesla prebrat
<miha> lahk ga resetiraš
<christooss_> miha npr
<t3ch> chrootas tvoj sistem
<t3ch> pa passwd
<t3ch> :)
<christooss_> windows xp?
<t3ch> aja
<t3ch> dont use it
<t3ch> :)
<christooss_> <christooss_> a kdo ve kako se ugotovi geslo od administratorja v winxp
<miha> http://lifehacker.com/#!137980/how-to-reset-your-windows-xp-password
<Seniorita> Lifehacker, tips and downloads for getting things done
<miha> http://www.petri.co.il/forgot_administrator_password.htm
<Seniorita> Forgot the Administrator's Password? - Windows Password Recovery - Windows Password Reset
<miha> googlaj mal
<christooss_> miha tnx
<christooss_> google al ubuntu.si
<miha> ne vem tocno kir je boljs, vem pa da enkrat tko poiskal
<christooss_> isto
<christooss_> :)
<miha> pa je delal v prvo
<christooss_> tnx
<christooss_> bo probal
<t3ch> nekda datoteka sam.nekaj je v /windows/system32 al tam neki mogoce ti jo uspe odkodirat
<t3ch> :)
<miha> jst mislim da ni kaj odkodirat, verjetno je hash od gesla
<miha> ne geslo samo
<t3ch> bruteforce
<t3ch> :)
<miha> :D
<miha> pol ze lazje zamenjat al ne? :D
<Sky[x]> če je geslo kratko obstaja ena baza heshov
<Sky[x]> iz katere ti zna uspet dobit geslo
<Sky[x]> hashov*
<sasa84_> christooss_, en tak cd zapečeš in ga bootaš...pa ti zbriše geslo iz registra
<t3ch> vcere sem probo enih miljon razlicni gesl na enem wirelessu
<sasa84_> in se lohk prjavš
<t3ch> pa nobeno ni blo pravo
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84_> sam bruteforce... pa d je geslo ene 5 črk al pa več...si najebu :P
<t3ch> oo evo zenske
<t3ch> najpametnejso bitje na svetu
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84_> t3ch, ne zajebavi :P
<t3ch> :p
<sasa84_> raj moj blog preber :P
<t3ch> daj link si om pol cajt vzel pa prelisto
<t3ch> rem zaj gumo menjat ce je rezerva polna
<t3ch> :)
<Sky[x]> jst bi pa rabu en hosting zase :>
<sasa84_> t3ch, ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com
<Tadej> christooss_: mas software s katerim geslo lahko pobrises
<Tadej> christooss_: mislim da ga pogledat ne mores :)
<christooss_> Tadej sej :) kater software :)
<sasa84_> t3ch, jaz znam tud gumo menat :P
<Tadej> downloadaj hirens boot cd
<Tadej> mas gor
<t3ch> :)
<Tadej> bootas z njega
<Tadej> pol mas pa tam pod key
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<christooss_> aha
<christooss_> sej res hirens sm čist pozabu
<christooss_> noob
<Tadej> cel win noob si :)
<sasa84_> dej probi... drugač bom še jst pogledala, k sm mela tud shranjen ta programčič k je povsod prjeu
<Sky[x]> zaxp jih maš dost
<Sky[x]> za win7 jih pa niti ni tolk
<sasa84_> ta je prjeu tud na 7ki
<sasa84_> k u 7ki ne morš s tistim alt-del al kwa že pridt not, če ni admin gesla
<sasa84_> mislm...če je geslo pač administrator :=)
<christooss_> sasa84_ ti kr najd
<christooss_> more info je boljš k manj :)
<sasa84> christooss_, sam na čik me prej spust ;)
<christooss_> sasa84 ok
<christooss_> nej ti bo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zlat si :*
<christooss_> fak kr mislm da je sobota
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> sobota, nedelja, ponedeljek, sobota :)
<Tadej> zame je vsak dan sobota
<Tadej> danes ne delam, jutri pa tudi ne bom :P
<christooss_> :)
<uni4dfx> ahh, jutranji fitnes dobro dene
<sasa84> evo mene
<uni4dfx> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyUf7r_9yNs
<Seniorita> YouTube        - På tynn sjøis 2 (on thin ice), Sandefjord in Norway
<sasa84> christooss_, ti bom un programčič dala v DB
<christooss_> kul
<t3ch> sasa84 ka ta nastavitev svetlosti se ti kr ne dela ? kr men je delalo to samo od seb e
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> u 10.10 dela
<Sky[x]> ker je praznik bi danes malo zapravlal :D
<christooss_> Sky[x] a ti dam tekoči račun pa nakažeš mal :)
<sasa84> t3ch, zglrda d je bil en bug
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2020028115/prenosni-usb-disk-patriot-x-porter-xt-boost-16-gb
<Sky[x]> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060100615/zunanji-trdi-disk-wd-my-passport-essential-1-tb-5400-rpm-usb-30-20-wdbacx0010bbk-eesn
<Seniorita> Prenosni USB disk Patriot X-porter XT Boost 16 GB - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> Zunanji trdi disk WD My Passport Essential 1 TB, 5400 rpm, USB 3.0/2.0 (WDBACX0010BBK-EESN) - mimovrste=)
<Sky[x]> to dvoje bi naroču a ma kdp kšn boljši predlog ?
<sasa84> christooss_, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19244247/cd080802.iso
<Sky[x]> lol
<christooss_> sasa84 hvala
<sasa84> upam, d ti bo Å¡timal... jaz sem to sam 1x uporabla :)
<miha> [11:11:09] DeJaN pravi:
<miha> ka ves za kako stran prek interneta da lahka gledas filme brez da si vleces
<miha> kdo kaj ve? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: izbris verzij pri dual boot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4743/new/posts/
<miha> google.tv ? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: samodejni zagon programov pri restartu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4746/new/posts/
<Grega> nic, fuckit, odjavil se bom, pa se bom zacel ucit za junijski rok..
<Grega> ..pol..
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> Grega, ajde za knjige!
<Grega> prepozno je :)
<Sky[x]> Grega: sva na istem :D
<Grega> ni hudic, da ne bom dveh izpitov naredil junija
<Grega> :>
<christooss_> sasa84 tnx
<christooss_> dela
<christooss_> pomoje
<Sky[x]> Grega: kdaj pa maš
<christooss_> :)
<Sky[x]> jst mam v četrtek tko da neki šans mam še :D
<sasa84> christooss_, sam de ;)
<Grega> jaz mam v petek, ampak.. modeli in odlocitveni sistemi
<Sky[x]> jst pa mato v četrtek :>
<Grega> huh, to me se caka
<Grega> drugo leto :>
<christooss_> častim pivo al pa kej tacga naslednjič k se vidva
<Sky[x]> drug tedn pa diskretne v četrtek :>
<Grega> tud se caka :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] t3ch: izbris verzij pri dual boot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4743/new/posts/
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> zdjgledam top gear
<t3ch> aja so ze resli
<alyosha> tipi so u albaniji:D
<alyosha> in tipi kao niso mogli bentleya dobit in kao alternative
<alyosha> stoenka:DD
<Grega> dost podobno
<alyosha> hahahaha tip resnovozi stoenko
<Sky[x]> lol
<alyosha> uni stari
<alyosha> kako mu je ime ze:D
<alyosha> samo pizda kdo jim je dal da grejo dol testirat s65 AMG in rolce roysa
<alyosha> čudno da jim ga niso spizdli:D
<miha> http://www.finance.si/302123/%A9est-najpogostej%B9ih-napak-pri-ustanavljanju-podjetja
<Seniorita> �est najpogostej�ih napak pri ustanavljanju podjetja - Finance.si
<alyosha> če koga zanima je za pogledat ker je smešno ful:D
<alyosha> S06E03
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> topgear
<alyosha> omg albania wins mona
<christooss_> tele finance majo pa res u pizdi stran
<alyosha> nmj samo mečke na cesti u albaniji
<alyosha> 80% avtov registriranih u alabaniji so stare mečke
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> christooss_, drži za pir ;)
<christooss_> no kul
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: samodejni zagon programov pri restartu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4746/new/posts/
<miha> sasa..84 ? :)
<sasa84> miha? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: samodejni zagon programov pri restartu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4746/new/posts/
<miha> ja tole, na forumu :)
<sasa84> mhm ;)
<sasa84> sam tam leta skrivam ;)
<christooss_> FU USB1
<miha> hehe
<sasa84> miha, tud ti ne morš vedt...al sm letnik 84 al tolk stara :)
<miha> sasa84: kaj pa ti ves o mojih fetisih
<t3ch> na blogu ti pise da si letnik taki
<t3ch> :)
<miha> !google ain't too old to fuck
<Seniorita> Ain&#39;t too old to fuck! http://ainttoooldtofuck.maniacpass.com/
<sasa84> t3ch, dober si ;)
<t3ch> bljak
<t3ch> what is that
<t3ch> my grand mother
<t3ch> :)
<miha> t3ch: ja kak pa mislis da si nastal :D
<miha> čebelice pa metuljčki? :)
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> miha LOL
<t3ch> Å¡torkla..
<t3ch> v dimnik
<t3ch> pa sn priso na svet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<sasa84> a to veste, k je ena punčka iz južne amerike pisala papežu... pa kao d je prvega bratca prnesla štrokla, druzga, tretjega... d kdaj bo že lohk dobila bratca al pa sestrco po naravni poti LOL
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/Mobilna-telefonija/Mobilniki-in-oprema/Novi-Galaxy-Tab-dve-velikosti-3D-slika-in-ultra-odporen-zaslon.html
<Seniorita> Novi Galaxy Tab - dve velikosti, 3D slika in ultra odporen zaslon! | Mobilniki in oprema | Mobilna telefonija
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<alyosha> jebemti tašn laptop ki se ugasne ko se kabel isklopi
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CSoo5xX9k4&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Ubuntu 10.10 - pimp (1. part)
<sasa84> hihi
<alyosha> dobro jutro sasa84  :D
<alyosha> kaj togledas?:D
<sasa84> alyosha, maj stjudnt ;)
<alyosha> fa Å¡ooo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> posluš tega model ano :)
<Tadej> http://rarbg.com/torrents.php?search=italian+job&category=0
<Seniorita> italian job
<alyosha> samo da nas crazy ne čuje:D
<Tadej> a tole ste ze gledal?
<alyosha> italian job?znano mi je ful
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj kradejo avte al neki?
<Tadej> ne
<alyosha> !google imdb italian job
<Seniorita> The Italian Job (2003) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0317740/
<Tadej> to je od clarcsona
<Tadej> top gear
<Tadej> dvd
<alyosha> nismo gledali ne
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> jaz ne:D
<alyosha> pizda je hud ta subaru kratek
<Tadej> pocak na volvota
<alyosha> katirega?
<christooss_> italjian job je hud prvi
<christooss_> ne remake
<alyosha> opa lih je volvo prišu na vrsto:D
<alyosha> zajeban je ta
<alyosha> kaj je xc30 al neki takega
<alyosha> lol 400hp
<alyosha> bbl moram po psa u salon:D
 * alyosha off
<yang> po psa u salon ?
<yang> o.0
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> alyosha, zihr te je tašča poslala :)
<christooss_> yang sej eni grejo po avto v salon
<christooss_> on pa po psa
<sasa84> :D
<yang> christooss_: ;)
<yang> mogoce ima tako sorto, kot je tinkerbell, da potrebuje manikuro
<christooss_> 4giga rama za prenosnik za 30 eur
<christooss_> kr ugorno je tole ratal
<miha> ddr2?
<miha> al že 3 tolk pocen :)
<christooss_> sej sm se zmotu
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> 50 je 4gb
<christooss_> 2x2gb
<christooss_> po cca 25
<miha> to je vredu. 4 gb je glih prov :)
<christooss_> ddr3 = 23 eur
<christooss_> 2gb
<christooss_> za leptopa
<yang> to pa res ni drago
<miha> mam 2x2 gb ddr3..
<christooss_> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2440044422/pomnilnik-ram-za-prenosnik-a-data-ddr3-so-dimm-2-gb-1333-mhz
<Seniorita> Pomnilnik (RAM) za prenosnik A-Data DDR3 SO-DIMM 2 GB 1333 MHz - mimovrste=)
<yang> ddr-2 je verjetno drazji kot ddr-3
<christooss_> sej to nevem kater mi paše v laptopa :)
<miha> yang dolg časa bil ddr3 skor 2x dražji
<yang> zdej mislim, da se ze ddr-4 dobi
<christooss_> važn da laptop podpira ddrX pol je šele važn al je že na trgu al ne :)
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/slovenija-je-velika-prijateljica-zda-in-stabilizacijska-sila-na-balkanu/250463 Spoštovani gospod Pahor. Odkar ste odšli iz Slovenije imamo tukaj sonce, 20 stopinj in dosti svežine. Mogoče bi kar tam ostali. Križaniču pa svetujem, da obišče kakšno predavanje iz dodiplomske ekonomije medtem, ko boste vi predavali o mednarodnih odnosih. <--- lol
<Seniorita> "Slovenija je velika prijateljica ZDA in stabilizacijska sila na Balkanu" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/za-nasvet-o-travi-poklical-policijo-201413/clanek doh
<Seniorita> Za nasvet o travi poklical policijo - članek | Bizarno | Zurnal24.si
<sasa84> fantje moji... kdo je tuki bl priročen za oblikovanje?
<sasa84> rabmo glavo za ubuntu-slovenija blog
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/izjava-dneva/borut-pahor/250469
<Seniorita> Borut Pahor :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<sasa84> mihc!
<sasa84> kok si ti kej prjatu z gimpom?
<sasa84> Grega, a se ti tud ukvarjaš mal z gimpom kok kej oblikovat?
<miha> sasa84: tolk ko je nujno :)
<sasa84> kokr sm rekla...blog ubuntu-slovenija bi radi mal polepšal
<sasa84>  če ej kdo za to... :)
<miha> če ne drugega, odpreš temo na ubuntu forumu. za majce je blo kr tekmovanje. !forum majice design
<Seniorita> Ubuntu.si natečaj za design majic - SAMO DESIGN (Stran 1) - Ubuntu ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3890/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<Grega> sasa84: nic :)
<Grega> pri taksnih "designerskih" stvareh se ponavadi zacnem kr trest zraven :>
<sasa84> a nisi ti spletno stran rihtal? :)
<Grega> katero
<sasa84> a veste kaj rabmo... na eni strani pač napis ubuntu, kšn znak not, mal podlage... na drugi strani bo pa na podlagi napisan en stavčič...pač kao kaj se gre
<sasa84> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/
<Seniorita> Official Google Blog
<sasa84> podobn kokr ma google gor
<Grega> http://www.ruf.si/logo ?
<sasa84> mi bi mogl uporablat itak ubuntu znak in to a ne... gre se za podlago, kšno slikco, kok kej obrnt
<sasa84> ene tople vode glih ne mormo odkrivat ;)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutro ;)
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/uporaba-spleta-tretjina-dobi-virus-trije-odstotki-ob-denar/250473
<Seniorita> Uporaba spleta: Tretjina dobi virus, trije odstotki ob denar :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/mnozica-poslusala-preserna-201422/galerija
<Seniorita> Množica poslušala Prešerna - galerija | Slovenija | Zurnal24.si
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro???? JUTRO?!?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> [08:34:48] <CrazyLemon> a tvoja seka? :)) [08:51:17] <sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se opravičjem
<sasa84> http://i.imgur.com/SKISq.png
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> lollies
<yang> http://www.delo.si/clanek/139556
<Seniorita> Intelova napaka za milijardo dolarjev
<BigWhale> Kwa ce bi en Ubuntu meeting nardil?
<christooss_> mislm da lahk :)
<BigWhale> ja, men se tud zdi, da bi lahko kej nardil
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<christooss_> kdaj si pa mel v mislih?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale 16.3. bo 1. dan odprte kode v NM..in bo christooss takrat mel predavanje tam..tko da lahk združite oba eventa :)
<christooss_> a pirček style al tud predavanja pa to
<christooss_> CrazyLemon nevem še če bom mel
<christooss_> me niso nič kontaktiral
<christooss_> spljoh
<christooss_> drugač sem pa za
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/kuhanje-do-nazga-s-povsem-golo-kuharico.html
<Seniorita> 'Kuhanje do nazga' s povsem golo kuharico - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> najs :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: [Vodič] Gnome 3 - Gnome Shell  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4735/new/posts/
<christooss_> kako je povsem gola če ma pa predpasnik gor :)
<CrazyLemon> to blo fajn za videt k bo kej v pečici pekla :))
<christooss_> zih bo dvignjena
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne :/
<christooss_> plus kamere tako obrnjene, da se nič ne bo videlo
<christooss_> bi blo fino tud release party organizirat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: samodejni zagon programov pri restartu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4746/new/posts/
<christooss_> k se april nezadržno bliža
<christooss_> a bi se prej meeting organiziral?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: samodejni zagon programov pri restartu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4746/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: samodejni zagon programov pri restartu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4746/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> napsy k boš mel čas..poglej kok je kej obiska :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: samodejni zagon programov pri restartu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4746/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: samodejni zagon programov pri restartu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4746/new/posts/
<zdobersek> yay, vevo spet v dovoli Slovencem posnetke gledat
<christooss_> kaj pa je bil razlog zdej da so prikloil nas
<sasa84> predsednik obama je izprosu milosti ;)
<zdobersek> Pahor zrihtu!
<zdobersek> Vsaj neki!
<sasa84> hihi
<christooss_> fak zdejle ugotavljam
<christooss_> da mam res čist preveč aplikacij nameščenih
<zdobersek> men se pa ne da panela uredit.
<christooss_> a dobr panel je majhn :)
<sasa84> jst mam pa kjut panel :P
<christooss_> sasa84 ne vrjamem :)
<sasa84> ja pa ja :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTe3Zp7Z_Z8&feature=aso
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Best Buy Big Game Spot with Bieber and Ozzy
<zdobersek> ihihihihihih
<christooss_> fml
<christooss_> xpji so zaštekal čist pred koncem inštalacije
<christooss_> zgleda bo šlo kr skoz inštalacijo :)
<christooss_> sweet
<christooss_> al pa ne
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Å¡ibam na kofe
<sasa84> papa
<christooss_> čao
<CrazyLemon> fak kera megla :D
<Grega> ce kupim zdaj tabletpc, a morem gledat, da je android 2.x gor ali je lahko 1.6?
<zdobersek> rajs glej da je cimnovejsi gor
<zdobersek> ker se ti potem lahk zakomplicira, da vendor ne bo mel na voljo upgradov
<CrazyLemon> Grega depends
<CrazyLemon> če kupiš chinese shit
<CrazyLemon> ne boš dobu updejta
<CrazyLemon> če kupiš xoom
<alyosha> zakaj bi kdo hotu met tablet pc? to mi ni lih jasno?
<CrazyLemon> k bo zunaj čez 3 tedne
<CrazyLemon> pol boš verjetno dobu updejte vse
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha for fun :)
<alyosha> samo to?
<alyosha> resno sprasujem
<alyosha> kaj je namen tega
<alyosha> ker se mi n ikoli ni dalo prebrat:D
<Grega> zakaj ne bo updejta? a ni android cist neodvisen os, in ga lahko nalozim/updejtam kadarkoli?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj je name netbookov?
<CrazyLemon> srfanje ter prebiranje mailov
<CrazyLemon> ogled kakega filmčka
<CrazyLemon> slik
<CrazyLemon> etc
<alyosha> netbook to je uni mali ne?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> ja ma table pc nima nič
<alyosha> samo wlan
<alyosha> jebeš to
<alyosha> nima usb nima nič
<Grega> nekaj od tega bom kupil http://www.dealextreme.com/c/laptop-gadgets-317?search=android
<alyosha> usaj kolkor se spownem
<Seniorita> Search in - Laptop Gadgets: Find Laptop Accessories, Laptop Parts, Cheap Computer Accessories - DealExtreme
<CrazyLemon> Grega zato ker google ne pošlje updejte..google da na uporabo updejte nato jih ponudniki pošljejo OTA ..če jih pošljejo :)
<CrazyLemon> edino kar se updatea takoj
<CrazyLemon> so 'googlovi' telefoni
<CrazyLemon> kar je trenutno Nexus S
<Grega> a tako
<Grega> hm
<CrazyLemon> Grega se pa da več al manj to rootat
<Grega> pol bo to postal problem cez cca pol leta
<CrazyLemon> če se le da komu s tem zajebavat :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega js teh 1.6/1.5 sploh ne bi gledal
<CrazyLemon> Grega počakaj do poletja..takrat bo dost teh kitajskih tabletov z honeycombom :)
<Grega> recimo http://www.dealextreme.com/p/10-2-touch-screen-lcd-google-android-2-1-tablet-pc-w-wifi-300kp-camera-arm11-800mhz-53498 je 2.1
<Seniorita> DealExtreme: $188.70 10.2" Touch Screen LCD Google Android 2.1 Tablet PC w/ WiFi/300KP Camera (ARM11 800MHz)
<Grega> malo mi je dragi :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..pol ga ne kupit :)
<Grega> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/1080p-7-touch-screen-lcd-google-android-2-1-tablet-pc-w-wifi-hdmi-tf-telechips-8902-499-71mhz-50466
<Seniorita> DealExtreme: $139.20 1080P 7" Touch Screen LCD Google Android 2.1 Tablet PC w/ WiFi/HDMI/TF (Telechips 8902/499.71MHz)
<Grega> itak rabim samo za slovar..
<CrazyLemon> cel tablet rabiš za slovar? :D
<alyosha> rajsi kupi mobilca androida:D
<alyosha> bolj poceni
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> cenej od 100eur?
<CrazyLemon> dobiš rabljene okrog 100€ ja
<alyosha> ma nov tattoo iz trgovine je 150
<alyosha> bil
<alyosha> mogoče je kaj cenejsi zdj ze
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/netbooki/7-android-1-9-apad-m001-eken-touch-screen-wifi-2gb-oglas1272630548
<Seniorita> 7" Android 1.9 Apad M001 EKEN touch screen Wifi 2GB
<CrazyLemon> android 1.9  :)))))))))))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to je tip naredu sam
<Grega> to ni telefon
<CrazyLemon> a res :o
<Grega> :>
<Grega> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/m001-7-touch-screen-tft-lcd-google-android-1-6-tablet-pc-w-wifi-via-mw8505-300mhz-39169
<CrazyLemon> js pa mislu da tip naredu 7"  telefon
<Seniorita> DealExtreme: $93.60 M001 7" Touch Screen TFT LCD Google Android 1.6 Tablet PC w/ WiFi (VIA MW8505/300MHz)
<Grega> aja, saj so spodaj telefoni, bimbo
<Grega> isto sranje je..
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/iskanje.php?status=1&sort=3&ckat=&search=android&s=2&nPage=2
<Seniorita> android - Bolha.com
<CrazyLemon> spodaj maš telefone
<CrazyLemon> od 80€ naprej
<Grega> the pressure!!!!!
<Grega> :))
<BigWhale> A je kdo kaj razmisljal, da bi sel na Ubuntu Developers Summit?
<bogdanov> re
<Grega> kaj se je Hanku zgodilo v S04E02, da se v E03 zbudi v bolnici? pozabil sem
<Grega> aaa, tablete
<yang> BigWhale: kje pa je
<christooss_> Grega 2ka
<christooss_> sej vidm da si že ugotovu
<christooss_> :)
<BigWhale> yang, Budimpesta
<sasa84> juhuuu
<yang> BigWhale: tja je bolje iti na sou-biznis
<BigWhale> sej UDS je show business :P
<yang> jaz sem bil v 2009, sem videl, kar se da videti
<BigWhale> a na UDSu?
<BigWhale> kul
<yang> v Budimpesti
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> sej na UDS ne gres zarad budimpeste :>
<yang> hm, jaz vedno kombiniram to se z turizmom
<yang> letos grem na Linuxtag
<sasa84> oj yang
<sasa84> BigWhale, juhuuuuuuuuu
<BigWhale> o sasa
<BigWhale> kako si? :)
<sasa84> BigWhale, ma bo ;)
<sasa84> pa ti?
<BigWhale> tko-tko
<sasa84> si že ozdravu?
<BigWhale> ka
<BigWhale> ja
<sasa84> lepo
<sasa84> a si še zmer na sončni upravi?
<BigWhale> ja
<sasa84> :\
<yang> BigWhale: a nisi ti tam aktiven na slo-techu, iskalnik ne deluje "po avtorju"
<BigWhale> no idea
<BigWhale> nazadnje je delal
<BigWhale> sam jest ga bolj mal uporabljam :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale andrejz je neki govoru da bi Å¡ou na UDS :)
<BigWhale> hm
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi Å¡ou sam ni dinarjov :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale če boš šou začni mal lobirat za UDS Balkanbuntu :))
<bogdanov> :>
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> sej to
<BigWhale> :>
<teardrop> lo
<CrazyLemon> http://noteslate.com/
<Seniorita> NoteSlate /// intuitively simple monochrome paper alike tablet device
<Grega> nicee
<CrazyLemon> da boš lahk risal za webappe :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> Grega http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=1769
<Seniorita> P: Archos 7 Home Tablet - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> to je dobr deal
<Grega> a je?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je
<CrazyLemon> http://www.archos.com/products/ta/archos_7/specs.html?country=si&lang=en
<Seniorita> archos
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je sam 7" screen
<Sky[x]> vau
<Sky[x]> mimovrste mi celo napiše da je bila cena spremenjena
<Grega> 7 je ql
<Sky[x]> ko sem mel shranjene artikle za nakup :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega al pa ne :/
<CrazyLemon> resistivni zaslon ma
<CrazyLemon> in ne kapacitivni
<CrazyLemon> saks
<Grega> oh, ne!
<Grega> ziher slovar ne bo delal :>
<CrazyLemon> ne bo! ker kok vidim je android 1.5 gor :S    vsaj tako pravi tale review http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/13/archos-7-home-tablet-review/
<Seniorita> Archos 7 Home Tablet review -- Engadget
<CrazyLemon> če so kaj posodabljal pa ne vem
<Grega> Operating system • Linux, ANDROID™ 2.1 (Eclair) application framework
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol super :D   ampak Å¡e vedno resistive zaslon ma
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem moj nasvet..prodaj ta svoj iCrap pa si kupi normalen telefon (android that is)   pa je..
<Grega> daj mi zrihtaj telefonsko od tega strica
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma crappy je! :)
<Grega> who?
<CrazyLemon> tale archos..resistiv zaslon ma no! :/
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=1769
<Seniorita> P: Archos 7 Home Tablet - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> če hočeš telefonsko
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem brat mobinet
<Grega> aja, saj je telefonska :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<Grega> kam me briga ta zaslon?!
<Grega> oz. zakaj bi me moral
<bogdanov> a kdo kj ve glede tegale
<bogdanov> ASUS K50IJ-SX186 Celeron 900 2GB/320GB GMA X4500M
<upd> !translate en sl understand
<Seniorita> razumejo
<upd> napsy
<upd>  position = cameraPosition += velocity * moveSpeed * eTime; a je tole isto kot  cameraPosition += velocity * moveSpeed * eTime; position = cameraPosition; ???
<upd> anyone ?
<Grega> ja
<upd> hvala.
<zdobersek1> Kdo spreten v perlu?
<Grega> ne
<upd> znam, nism spretn
<upd> zdobersek kaj je problem
<zdobersek> upd: ze resil, jebal me je izpis dveh spremenljivk z _ vmes.
<upd> ok..
<zdobersek> moras dat spremenljivke med {} ocitno.
<zdobersek> ubistvu ${var} no.
<bogdanov> kanal a
<bogdanov> terminator 2!
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> jap
<upd> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1297194335553.jpg
<upd> evo ti terminator 9
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> a kdo ve za kšn kalkulator
<Sky[x]> da notr vseneš 8:30 pa 13:45 pa ti zračuna ure pa minute al pa kej ? :D
<marko-_-> google
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Sky[x]> wolfram matematka to zna ne morš vrjet :D
 * sasa84 pocuka CrazyLemon 
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<sasa84> nč fantje...lepo bodte
<sasa84> lahkonočko
<upd> gn :)
<sasa84> noč upd
<sasa84> ;)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ta ima ima Å¡ta nema nema :D
<yang> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> tudi tebi
<Sky[x]> jutro
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> mater se mi spi
<bogdanov> haha
<yang> ja gremo spat
<CrazyLemon> res..že ob 8ih sm vstal..prehodu cel hrib in pršu domov zmatran k ps
<yang> CrazyLemon: hehe, ja danes je bil lep dan za sprehod
<CrazyLemon> res je bil..pa tudi gužve so ble povsod
<CrazyLemon> prekleti žabarji takoj k vidjo lep dan + fraj dan vsi tečejo na obalo :(
<yang> pomoje ce bi mene stopil, bi dobil ene pol kile soli ta teden sem pico jedel 3 dni zapored
<yang> nocem vidt pice vsaj 2 tedna
<CrazyLemon> to je zdravo
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če si zravn pil cocacolo
<yang> ne, radler
<yang> od cocacole dobis cirozo
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ni bilo dokazano!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> pa se kaj drugega verjetno, ampak vseeno je dobra ;)
<yang> sam to si potem dvojno zejen ce pijes kokakolo k je sladka
<yang> pa pica ima tako trikrat prevec soli od priporocljive
<CrazyLemon> ma nima tolko
<CrazyLemon> sej pizze ne soliš
<CrazyLemon> sam tist v testo k daš to je pa to
<yang> ne vem, kako pripravijo testo, ampak je slano ko ku*ba
<yang> pa kebab in burek
<yang> vse to vsebuje prevec soli, tako da jaz si vcasih solate ne solim izdatno
<yang> da malo skompenziram pol
<CrazyLemon> burek je slan ja
<CrazyLemon> kebab pa dvomim oz ne vem kam bi lahk dal sol razn v meso
<yang> kar se mene tice gre tkole tisto kar jaz jem, najbolj je slan kebab, potem pica in potem burek
<yang> ja sej v mesu je u iber prevec soli v kebabu
<yang> ziher moram spit liter vode po kebabu
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<christooss_> kva je z debatami o hrani na ubuntu si
<christooss_> po polnoči :)
<christooss_> me spet lačnega delajo
<upd> bla 4h mi že gimp obdeluje sliko
<marko-_-> fak kok sem vzljubil the office :D
<yang> 4h ?
<yang> a retusiras
<marko-_-> to je res a must-see za vse comedy fane
<CrazyLemon> kok maš pa res? 3mio x 3mio px ? :D
<CrazyLemon> resolucijo*
<yang> retusiras heleno blagne verjetno
<upd> 4kX4k je resolucija samo .. http://www.logarithmic.net/pfh/resynthesizer
<Seniorita> Resynthesizer
<upd> eno teksturo povečujem
<CrazyLemon> nič..fuck this grem js spat :)
<CrazyLemon> n8
<upd> gn.
<christooss_> upd to pa nekam velik časa dela
<christooss_> 4kx4k ni tolk velika slike
<upd> ja men se tud zdi da
<upd> cpu je skoz do konca, mogoče ker ni rama dost
<christooss_> jup čist možno
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> dons geek time?
<bogdanov> :>
<yang> lahko noc CrazyLemon in ostali
<christooss_> bogdanov lahko ja
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> res upam, da so varovalke dost močne
<christooss_> k nevem kolk to kej zdržijo
<christooss_> monitor + trije kompi + router + modem itd :)
<christooss_> gotov ne bi smel bit panike
<bogdanov> kje to?
<christooss_> pr men doma
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> itak da bo
<bogdanov> zakaj pa ne
<christooss_> v moji sobi natančneje
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> no let me test it out
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kamot bo :)
<christooss_> pa še električni radiator
<christooss_> pa je kr zdržala
<christooss_> ena doza tud :)
<bogdanov> as kj uzivu od 3h rac
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> sej Å¡e
<christooss_> king of the castle
<bogdanov> :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-09
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_-> christooss__, a si kdaj gledal the office
<christooss__> marko-_- mal
<marko-_-> men je na začetku blo komaj prebavljivo
<marko-_-> sam verjetno ker sem prvič gledal tako documentary style serijo
<marko-_-> sam zdej sem pri tretji sezoni
<christooss__> sej treba navadit
<marko-_-> in fak, zakaj nisem tega prej gledal
<christooss__> :)
<bogdanov> christooss marko
<bogdanov> gremo mal
<bogdanov> openareno
<marko-_-> gremo
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_-> hitro
<upd> christooss__ sešteješ vse watte deliš z 220 dobiš ampere, pa pogledaš varovalko ponavad je 8A..
<marko-_-> 3 runde
<marko-_-> pol pa grem spat
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> dj
<marko-_-> sam res zdaj
<marko-_-> christooss__, dej server
<bogdanov> ne une tezke
<bogdanov> bote
<marko-_-> pronto
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> instagib
<christooss__> marko-_- ne instagib !!
<christooss__> k je bogdanov noob
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> kako
<bogdanov> prblizas
<bogdanov> ?
<marko-_-> samo eno rundo instagib:D
<christooss__> desni klik
<christooss__> al pa middle click
<marko-_-> pol pa 1 rundo navadno
<marko-_-> dej hitro no
<christooss__> bogdanov nism ziha
<marko-_-> k se mi mudi
<marko-_-> ob 7 se morem zbudit:D
<bogdanov> jah
<christooss__> kam se ti mudi
<bogdanov> s kero
<bogdanov> pistolo
<bogdanov> pa lah to
<christooss__> dej se joinita
<bogdanov> a z usm
<bogdanov> ?
<marko-_-> dej server
<christooss__> bogdanov vsi zoomajo
<marko-_-> dej ip
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> zoomanje
<marko-_-> je lame
<marko-_-> jst nikol ne zoomam skoraj
<bogdanov> marko
<marko-_-> razen ko campam:D
<christooss__> +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27960
<bogdanov> ma ownu te bom
<bogdanov> prid
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ;))
<marko-_-> profiji ne zoomajo
<bogdanov> christoooss
<bogdanov> as dau zdj
<bogdanov> default
<bogdanov> port
<bogdanov> bravo
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_-> no dej christooss__
<christooss__> bogdanov ne ni
<christooss__> ups
<christooss__> nakonc je 50
<christooss__> rofl napačn cp
<marko-_-> christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<marko-_-> ?
<christooss__> jup
<marko-_-> okej ajde
<marko-_-> gremo
<marko-_-> pickice
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> spet
<bogdanov> downloada
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> skoz neki menas
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> 1kb/s
<bogdanov> hjaoooo
<christooss__> bogdanov jao sej res
<christooss__> moment
<christooss__> tole odpakirej v .openarena/baseoa
<christooss__> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45675/openarena_mape.tar.gz
<christooss__> tako, da bodo pk3 fajli v baseoa
<christooss__> potem pa join
<christooss__> bogdanov dojameš
<christooss__> ?
<bogdanov> jaja
<marko-_-> bogdanov, a boš prišel
<bogdanov> bom bom
<bogdanov> 200 kb/s
<bogdanov> sam dlja
<bogdanov> cez po minutke
<bogdanov> sm gor
<bogdanov> :D
<marko-_-> dej pridi že fak:D
<christooss__> rofl
<christooss__> raj Å¡pilej
<christooss__> mn govort
<christooss__> na ircu
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss__> fak zajebu neki
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> kasn pass
<christooss__> bemo
<christooss__> dej reconekti
<christooss__> bogdanov
<bogdanov> dj bote
<bogdanov> da ownam
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> dost je blo
<bogdanov> kul kr no
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> no kul
<christooss__> jutr pa naprej
<bogdanov> itak:D
<bogdanov> sj sva
<bogdanov> kr igrala
<bogdanov> ene 45min
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss__> jst morm pa še eno win kišto do konca zinštalirat
<christooss__> :/
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> ja jst
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> VAGGGG
<bogdanov> :S
<christooss__> a Å¡e kr nis? :)
<bogdanov> nevem aj kabl u pizdi
<bogdanov> a kva
<bogdanov> mah sm probov
<bogdanov> ush
<bogdanov> 30 portov
<bogdanov> na com 1 com2
<bogdanov> nepali
<bogdanov> sj win
<bogdanov> kista
<bogdanov> je hitr
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> sploh xp
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> bahaha
<Sky[x]> http://www.9to5mac.com/51294/certain-macbook-pro-models-unavailable-for-reservation-at-many-apple-stores
<Sky[x]> :D
<Seniorita> Certain MacBook Pro models &#8216;unavailable&#8217; for reservation at many Apple Stores |  9 to 5 Mac   Certain MacBook Pro models &#8216;unavailable&#8217; for reservation at many Apple Stores | Apple Intelligence
<Sky[x]> nice nice
<bogdanov> ah dj
<bogdanov> kj pa mac
<bogdanov> je pa tokle
<bogdanov> jajca
<bogdanov> capon 75
<bogdanov> capone*
<bogdanov> jah no
<bogdanov> aj kdo
<bogdanov> se pokonc
<bogdanov> christooss_
<bogdanov> christooss__
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: izbris verzij pri dual boot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4743/new/posts/
<sasa84> jutrooooo mal emiške :D
<sasa84> male miške ;)
<DominiCanes> ojla
<sasa84> DominiCanes, živjo
<sasa84> kok si ti kej z gimp prjatu? :)
<DominiCanes> kako stisnat 1.3 gb film na 700 brez da zgubis HD rezolucijo
<sasa84> sprobaš kšn converter?
<DominiCanes> gimp nikdar nisn delu z gimpom
<DominiCanes> kir je kej dober
<DominiCanes> gimp je kao photoshop
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> veš kaj...rabmo en design
<DominiCanes> povej
<DominiCanes> mogoce ti lahko kako pomagam
<DominiCanes> design cesa
<DominiCanes> in kako veliko naj bi bilo
<DominiCanes> kira firma in tko dalje
<DominiCanes> logo al kaj
<DominiCanes> flyer
<DominiCanes> povej pa ti naredim
<sasa84> te kliknem... za ubuntu-slovenija blog
<sasa84> http://ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija
<sasa84> to je spletna stran
<sasa84> in mi bi tko...da bi bil mal lepš design
<sasa84> pač kšna glava, ozadje...sej veš...da bi bolj lično vse skup zgledal
<DominiCanes> se pravi ce prav razumem logo oziroma glava ubuntu slovenija...in ozadje
<DominiCanes> kire barve lahko uporabim
<sasa84> jaz sem si tko zamišlala d bi pisal tko kej ubuntu slovenija...spodi kratka predstavitev
<DominiCanes> kira je velikost sedajsnega loga
<sasa84> pa kšno ozadje
<sasa84> tko d ne bo glih ta plava barva, ampak mal lepš... kšna slikca in tko
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> kaj je to wordpress, joomla
<sasa84> blogspot.com
<DominiCanes> ka ves velikost loga
<DominiCanes> ubuntu slovenije
<DominiCanes> in napis mi kaj naj pise za kratko predstavitev
<sasa84> oki doki
<DominiCanes> calmpitbull@gmail.com
<sasa84> sem pogledala...tam piše, da se pol glava skrč na 760 pik
<DominiCanes> caki grem neki pogledat
<DominiCanes> 760x 190
<DominiCanes> valjda
<DominiCanes> bomo ze
<DominiCanes> napis v mail kaj bi tocno moral pisat, pa barve, in grem delat...
<DominiCanes> ni problema
<DominiCanes> sm ze delo logotipe tak da mi je to super zabava
<sasa84> oo, super
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> dobiš ;)
<DominiCanes> edino kar bi blo super je da tocno zves kira je velikost
<sasa84> mogoče neb blo slabo, da bi ti dal pravice urejanja
<sasa84> :)
<DominiCanes> prvo moras biti zadovoljna z delom pol pa gremo naprej
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<DominiCanes> dej podatke pa bom naredil do jutri ta logo... mam se nekaj za prevajat za neko hrvasko firmo, tak da bo naredil v pavzah logo
<DominiCanes> ni panike
<sasa84> ja ja...ni panike :)
<DominiCanes> sam povej kam da poslem
<DominiCanes> mislim napis mi vse v mail
<sasa84> jp
<miha> sasa84: nasla prostovoljca, super :)
<sasa84> :)
<miha> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton danes mal dodelat, kaj se zgodi, ce net pade vmes, pa morda nastavitve virov
<miha> že več kot 100 downloadov :)
<yang> miha: kaj pa si naredil za android
<miha> pregled novic
<miha> http://triton.gfd.si/novice/ tole so podatki... pa iz tega delam xml vire (s php)
<Pepelka> #novice
<yang> jst poznam tudi enega, ki uporablja nickname GFD
<miha> pač seniorita tud loge updejta
<miha> ne sam na ircu teži :D
<miha> !google google knows
<Pepelka> google knows you text on the toilet. http://www.whatgoogleknows.com/
<miha> yang probi... kritike me vedno zanimajo
<miha> po par dneh 3/4 zadovoljnih, par se jih buni mal :D
<miha> rad bi, da bi za vsakega blo neki uporabnega
<yang> ok
<miha> ker prednost je, da si v 1-10 minutah obvescen o prakticno vseh novicah
<miha> kr se jih pojavi v slo
<miha> :D
<miha> prov vohunski občutek :D
<miha> skor v realnem času maš vse novosti
<miha> vidiš kak različni mediji poročajo o isti temi
<miha> npr včeraj o bučarjevi izjavi
<DominiCanes> kir app je to
<miha> DominiCanes: Novice ... lahk daš search al pa tole neposredno https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton
<DominiCanes> ker sn obseden z novicam
<miha> jst tud :)
<miha> pač znana napaka: če vmes pade net, ne napiše nič pametnega, kot da ne dela aplikacija.. bo dans popravljeno
<DominiCanes> evo istalling
<DominiCanes> ni panike
<miha> widget Å¡e ni narejen...
<DominiCanes> gledam...dobr izgleda
<miha> ob prilki boš lahk sam izbral skupine virov.. na strani serverja že vsa podpora, sam guija še nism napisu lepega za to
<DominiCanes> okidkoi
<miha> pač trenutno maš Skupaj: Tehnika naprimer
<miha> pol boš sam lahk to dodajal
<miha> serverju to vseen, sam sej pravim, mora bit gui lep
<DominiCanes> eno glupo vprasanje....kak dobit pocen samsung galaxy tab
<miha> :D
<DominiCanes> sasa84: cimprej posl da lahko zacnem....he he he sn ze zacel
<sasa84> ja ja...zdj pišem ;)
<miha> DominiCanes: probi, povej kaj te moti.. priporoci prijateljem.. :D
<DominiCanes> ni panike
<DominiCanes> ka to se samo updata
<DominiCanes> na kolk minut
<miha> telefon na 30-120 sekund osveži (odvisno al ga server zavrne kej)
<DominiCanes> eee to mi je vsec
<miha> seniorita pa vsak vir novic redno gleda (večino na 60 sekund, nekatere na mal več)
<miha> ko vidiš čas na telefonu pr novici
<miha> je to čas, ko server ugotovil, da novica obstaja
<miha> ne ko je telefon jo dobu
<DominiCanes> to je super
<DominiCanes> konstantno v toku
<miha> sm v praksi primerju moj čas s časom članka
<miha> tipično 3 min zamika
<miha> včas manj včas več
<miha> več kot 10 min pa redko
<DominiCanes> ma super...zato ni tipke refresh
<miha> to en razlog, drug je, da sm par dni pred objavo po nesreci dosal server
<miha> ker sm 40 virov naenkrat osvežil :D
<miha> v istem trenutku :D
<miha> točno istem :D
<DominiCanes> sigurn je bilo lepo
<miha> hja.. zmanjkal rama, smo podvoji :D
<miha> podvojil
<miha>  load average: 0.50, 0.29, 0.21
<miha> ta trenutek :D
<sasa84> DominiCanes, imaš ;)
<DominiCanes> vidim
<DominiCanes> se pravi originalne barve ubuntu
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> da bo u stilu
<sasa84> (čeprou so mi ljubše kšne druge barve) ;)
<sasa84> hihi
<DominiCanes> rofl
<miha> pink!
<sasa84> ne pa ne ;)
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> ol ;)
<sasa84_> padla sm :(
<Tadej> jutro
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> juhuuu ;)
<napsy> heh
<napsy> eni pa so veseli dans
<miha> :DDD
<miha> lp napsy
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> parapapapaaaa :)
<sasa84> kok ste kej dns? ;)
<napsy> meh
<miha> :D
<napsy> so bli ze bolsi dnevi
<DominiCanes> tak tak
<sasa84> napsy, glede gnome 3... sem loudam it ati-jeve strani ene driverje... mogoče bi mogu zdej gnome 3 delat
<sasa84> 26.1.2011 je datum izdaje
<napsy> hm
<napsy> moment
<napsy> js mam catalyst 11.1
<napsy> sicer dela mi bols sam se pojavlajo artefakti
<napsy> pa ne dela tk gladko kot pri opensource drajverju
<sasa84> jaz sem mela prej naštimane driverje tam... sistem-skrbništvo-dodatni gonilniki
<sasa84> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx   to pa zdej dajem dol
<Pepelka> ATI Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver
<napsy> te mam js
<napsy> dela shell ... pozene ga pa vse sam se slika pokvari na primer ce gres v activities
<sasa84> hm...kje pa jst pogledam katere mam? sorči...n00b
<sasa84> iščem za verzijo pa nikjer en piše
<napsy> umm mogoce ce gres v synaptic pa poisces catalyst paket
<napsy> (js mam arch)
<sasa84> http://www.shrani.si/f/2d/bb/2YpQrDtn/1.png
<sasa84> to je iz catalysta
<napsy> to je pol star
<sasa84> mhm, ok
<sasa84> a obstaja kakšen ppa, za posodobitev...al ga morš glih ročno namestit?
<napsy> hm to pa ne vem
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> ne vem, če bi se spravla ostranjevat driverje pa nove inštalirat ;)
<DominiCanes> evo mam pavzp
<DominiCanes> pavzo
<sasa84> uu, lepo :)
<DominiCanes> evo zacnem
<sasa84> DominiCanes, s čim se ti ukvarjaš drugač...kaj delaš na hrv.?
<DominiCanes> nc kej...na crno prevajam
<DominiCanes> in to je to
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> sasa84: poslana glava1
<DominiCanes> gremo naprej..mogoce nekaj 3d erroded
<uni4dfx> a ma kdo naprodaj kak SATA adapter k paše v PCI-X ?
<sasa84_> uf :)
<sasa84_> evo mene
<sasa84_> DominiCanes, luškano... ;)
<sasa84_> če maš še kakšno idejo in cajt...kr pošl ;)
<DominiCanes> logicno
<DominiCanes> to je normalni header
<DominiCanes> blo bi ql da je mal 3d
<DominiCanes> al pa erroded
<DominiCanes> da je mal kao zarjavel znak ubunta
<DominiCanes> kaj pa kake sivo modre barbe
<DominiCanes> barve
<sasa84_> ej, veš kaj sem se spomnla...
<sasa84_> kaj pa če bi dal ubuntu slovenija napis z ubuntu pisavo?
<DominiCanes> to sn tut js mislu ha ha ha ha ha
<sasa84_> :D
<DominiCanes> to bi blo super
<sasa84_> oki doki ;)
<DominiCanes> caki da najdem font
<sasa84_> ok
<DominiCanes> kaj je to sans font
<sasa84_> mmmm
<sasa84_> joj, veš d me preveč uprašaš :(
<DominiCanes> nasu
<DominiCanes> dafont.com
<sasa84_> ej DominiCanes ...glede logotipa... lohk bi mel tud tazga, k je lipa not... kok na www.ubuntu.si
<DominiCanes> ok ni panike
<DominiCanes> to je tko samo en od
<sasa84_> ja ja...ti kr delej
<sasa84_> men sam na vsake tolk cajta kej na pamet pade :)
<DominiCanes> morem naredit vec njih da dobim kako inspiracijo
<DominiCanes> ti samo
<DominiCanes> to pomaga
<sasa84_> ok :)
<DominiCanes> ubutnu font nima tiskanih crk ampak jih bomo naredil
<DominiCanes> :)
<DominiCanes> vsaj U in S
<DominiCanes> grem jest...
<sasa84_> dober tek ;)
<alyosha> dobr dan
<alyosha> kašen tool je u ubuntuju kao paint?
<sasa84_> ljošiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<alyosha> msilim da lahko samo zrežem slikco malo?
<sasa84_> paint je kao za risat?
<alyosha> weiiiiiiii:DD
<alyosha> kako smo
<alyosha> ma misloim
<sasa84_> uuu
<alyosha> paint u winih
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84_> ej, veš...učer sm sprobala en hud programčič
<alyosha> za risat?
<sasa84_> za slikce
<sasa84_> kaj bi ti sploh delu? :)
<alyosha> ma sj jz rabim ful tašnega u izi:D
<alyosha> zrezal bi en kos slike
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nič extra
<sasa84_> probi fotowall
<sasa84_> men je hud
<alyosha> ma kaj original notri u ubuntuju je kaj?
<alyosha> ta nek photomanager?
<alyosha> al kaj je
<christooss__> nima editorja
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> sepravi moram neki pobrat
<alyosha> recimo fotowall?
<sasa84_> mhm
<Tadej> jao ka me zna ta moja baba ob zivce spravt!!
<alyosha> oh Tadej  nič novega:D
<alyosha> usaj 2x dnevno te mora čene ni zdrava:p
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> zato jih pa mamo ne:D
<sasa84_> alyosha, WOOT
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> hahahaha
<Tadej> damn
<Tadej> pol jo pa napizdim k zvau
<Tadej> pol mi je pa bedno
<Tadej> sam danes si je zasluzla!
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> kurac je to:D
<alyosha> z njimi je tezko brez njim pa se tezje:D
<Tadej> :)
<sasa84_> alyosha, vidm, d si realen :)
<alyosha> sasa84_:  amm kje ma to kašne toole?? za rezanje in tašne?
<Tadej> use gimp
<sasa84_> alyosha, tm pod slikco maš desno neki...tm klikn... greš na picture
<sasa84_> pa tm maš crop
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> slabo vidim:D
<sasa84_> čist mičkn je pod slikco...ene 3 stvari so
<alyosha> ja to vidim
<alyosha> zapri
<alyosha> propertis
<alyosha> in neki nwem
<alyosha> drag around
<alyosha> opa Tadej  ni kar tako ta gimp:D
<sasa84_> change properties-picture-crop
<sasa84_> ;)
<DominiCanes> zena me zeza...sn moru naredit testo za pizzo
<DominiCanes> dej mi povej ce so se kake strani za ubutnu
<Tadej> alyosha: gimp je zakon :)
<DominiCanes> da si jih mal pogledam
<sasa84_> DominiCanes, jp
<sasa84_> www.ubuntu.si, www.ubuntu.com
<sasa84_> al pa mal poguglej
<Tadej> ubuntuforums.com
<sasa84_> omg ubuntu ipd
<Tadej> al .org
<Tadej> mislim da bos tle vse zvedu kar te zanima :D
<sasa84_> pa Å¡panci majo hudo ubuntu stran
<DominiCanes> ma ja
<DominiCanes> spanci
<sasa84_> alyosha, si najdu?
<DominiCanes> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu-es | Portal hispano de Ubuntu
<alyosha> sasa84_:  zdj gledam ta gimp je zajebana zadeva:D
<DominiCanes> hmm
<sasa84_> gimp je bl zaj* kt fotowell
<sasa84_> :)
<alyosha> sem pa najdu ja sasa84_
<sasa84_> ti kej pomaga?
<alyosha> ja ja samo ma ful več opcij
<sasa84_> fotowell ej za take izi stvari
<sasa84_> gimp ma skor vse no :)
<sasa84_> sam Å¡e slika ne namest tebe :)
<alyosha> sasa84_:  samo kaj ta fotowell shrani u gif?
<christooss__> a ma kdo office 2007-10 na kompu
<sasa84_> christooss__, jp
<sasa84_> am... alyosha , čak ;)
<christooss__> sasa84_ mam eno prošnjo
<christooss__> a lahk tale fajl
<christooss__> http://www.mladinska.com/_files/6796/UP_CIC_05_praznikiLEK.docx
<christooss__> shraniš v doc datoteko
<christooss__> k docx odpret je tud zadnja na pre 2007 office
<sasa84_> sm misnla d rabš program ;)
<christooss__> ne
<christooss__> pač da ma inštanliranana
<christooss__> kdo
<DominiCanes> mam
<sasa84_> ej, grem na windowse, tm mam offce 03, sam mi docx lepo odpira k mam microsoftov converter
<DominiCanes> ka da ti dam na doc
<sasa84_> pa ti shranm na doc
<christooss__> vseen
<christooss__> http://file.si/
<Pepelka> file.si - shrani slike in datoteke
<sasa84_> DominiCanes, a boš ti naredu?
<DominiCanes> ka spremenil v doc
<DominiCanes> sam kam naj poslem
<christooss__> na file.si uplodej
<christooss__> al pa na christooss@gmail.com
<christooss__> watever siutsyou :)
<DominiCanes> poslano gmail
<alyosha> sasa84_:  sem rešu z gimpom:D
<christooss__> hvala
<DominiCanes> si dobu
<DominiCanes> dej pogledi ce sn pravega poslal
<christooss__> super je
<christooss__> hvala ti
<DominiCanes> ni panike
<christooss__> čeprov a je samo ena stran?
<DominiCanes> kak to mislis
<DominiCanes> samo ena stran
<christooss__> google doc odpre 4 strani sam so 3 prazne
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<christooss__> wierd
<DominiCanes> to je cudno
<DominiCanes> ker men se odper normalno v doc
<DominiCanes> 4 strani
<christooss__> k tud openoffice neki čudn odpre
<DominiCanes> open office ti nikdar ne odpre isto kot winsi
<christooss__> ok pol bo v winsih delal?
<christooss__> k ni zame :)
<christooss__> ti sporočim, če dela
<DominiCanes> me prov zanima
<DominiCanes> sej mas 2007
<DominiCanes> office
<sasa84_> drugač grem pa jst na windowse :P
<christooss__> sasa84_ kr počakat
<christooss__> da ne bo preveč ljudi na winsih :)
<sasa84_> hahahahahahahahahaha
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> wooooot :D
<DominiCanes> dva racunalnika je dober  met 1. na ubuntu 2.pa win7
<christooss__> DominiCanes sej mam dual boot sam win7 ma tud OOo
<christooss__> k drugač 2010 laufa prek wine BP
<christooss__> sam pač nism inštaliru
<christooss__> oz sem mel pa zbrisu
<christooss__> za vse ostalo je tu ubuntu.si :)
<DominiCanes> ma ja dela 2010 na wine
<yang> kaj ti bo win PC ?
<yang> imas dual boot pa je
<DominiCanes> recimo adobe CS5 ne dela na ubuntu
<DominiCanes> zaradi tega
<christooss__> dual boot pa ni dober ker?
<sasa84_> jaz mam dual-boot...ubuntu pa 7ko
<sasa84_> včasih kej rabš in je dobr
<DominiCanes> js mam dva kompa
<sasa84_> uf...kosilo ;)
<sasa84_> brb
<DominiCanes> jade
<DominiCanes> ajde
<DominiCanes> lol
<christooss__> DominiCanes sej eni si privošte :)
<DominiCanes> prodam ti enega ce hoces
<christooss__> kolk dnarja
<DominiCanes> al pa menjam za samsung galaxy tab...al pa ebook reader
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon  je cel zajeban:D
<CrazyLemon> ima se može se brate
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> pa nego
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> joooooooj znorew bom
<alyosha> amm kako prek terminala kopiram datoteke?
<alyosha> prek ssh-ja
<alyosha> mislim iz laptopa na pc
<alyosha> prek ssh
<alyosha> prek terminala:D
<christooss__> scp fajl username@ip:~
<christooss__> npr
<christooss__> to ti bo dal v home od userja
<christooss__> za dvopičjem pač mapo poveš
<christooss__> in ti po tja skopiral
<alyosha> sepravi
<alyosha> scp /home/tralala/datoteka.gif user@ip:~var/www/
<alyosha> recimo
<alyosha> ?
<christooss__> ja
<alyosha> da vidimo:D
<christooss__> sam
<christooss__> čak
<christooss__> ne
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> morš dat
<christooss__> :/var/www
<alyosha> lih gledam ja
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> ~ <<<< tale znak je HOME
<alyosha> jes jes
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in kaj če ni na portu 22
<alyosha> moram dat scp -p port?
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja mona
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> veliki P
<christooss__> -P
<christooss__> vsaj man scp tako pravi
<alyosha> nice
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> tako je:D
<alyosha> hudo:D
<Tadej> nc grem jaz do konca Top Gear - Italian job pogledat
<Tadej> mi vcer ni ratalo :)
<yang> scp -P
<yang> ssh -p
<sasa84_> evo meneeeee
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> sasa84 bek in d geng :P
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> woooot :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobro jutro ;)
<alyosha> ni crazyja se je Å¡ow furat malo:D
<alyosha> z svojim supercarjem:d
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> kia rox :P
<sasa84> kofe :D
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/zx-spectrum-v-posodobljeni-razlicici.html
<Pepelka> Legendarni ZX Spectrum v posodobljeni različici
<sasa84> DominiCanes, supr...kr tko naprej ;)
<DominiCanes> ni panike
<DominiCanes> http://www.subdude-site.com/WebPages_Local/RefInfo/Computer/Linux/UbuntuInstalls/decopics/logo_ubuntu_tatoo_585x439.jpg
<DominiCanes> to je pravi ubuntuist
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda zadnjic sem gledal nek tip si tetoviral
<alyosha> caki da pogledam ce ješe:D
<alyosha> ce mam se link:D
<alyosha> pizda ne najdem:/
<alyosha> tip si je utetoviral neke ukaze
<alyosha> na roko
<alyosha> ..
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> a ma kdo 10.04 in 5 minut časa?
<sasa84> DominiCanes, hudooo :D
<DominiCanes> da ne bos mislu da sn to js
<sasa84> alyosha, jaz mam na križu napisan... "run that script baby, run it as root!" :D
<DominiCanes> js mam tattoo-je sam ne take vrste
<alyosha> sasa84:  ;D
<sasa84> :D
<lobi> andrejz:
<lobi> jap
<andrejz> a imaš slovenščino nameščeno?
<andrejz> @lobi: a imaš slovenski jezik nameščen?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: Utorent  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<lobi> ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/urska-kazala-mednozje-201560/galerija
<Pepelka> Urška kazala mednožje - galerija | VIP | Zurnal24.si
<CrazyLemon> oh my!
<miha> :)
<andrejz> @lobi: mislil sem, če bi malo preizkusil 10.04 za kakovost prevodov in morebitne napake, ker drug teden izide 10.04.2 LTS in bodo posodobljeni tudi jezikovni paket
<andrejz> zdaj je že dražen nekaj pregledal
<andrejz> amapk, če imaš voljo, nekaj dodatnega pregleda ni še nikoli škodilo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<sasa84> DominiCanes, pa ti ci ceu norc!
<sasa84> to je mišlen pozitivno :)
<DominiCanes> he he
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibnem na sprehod ;)
<sasa84> papa
<DominiCanes> ajde
<miha> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/novice/2011/02/nov_vladni_predlog_regionalizacije_za_sest_pokrajin.aspx
<Pepelka> Nov vladni predlog regionalizacije za Å¡est pokrajin - SiOL.net
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: [rešeno] snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/umrla-po-operaciji-zadnjice-201577/clanek
<Pepelka> Umrla po operaciji zadnjice - članek | Svet | Zurnal24.si
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: [rešeno] snemanje videa iz youtube  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4745/new/posts/
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t454430 fear the droids :D
<Pepelka> Na internet u&#353;la ostra okro&#382;nica Nokiinega &#353;efa @ Slo-Tech
<miha> or join them
<DominiCanes> ka se da na irc dat fotke
<DominiCanes> katere so na tvojem kompu
<christooss__> ne
<DominiCanes> damn
<christooss__> dropbox ftw
<DominiCanes> ka pa ce so na mojem kompu
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> jp dropbox rules
<christooss__> nevem kaj bi sploh rad?
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> ma zezam te
<DominiCanes> mislu sm dat fotko na irc
<DominiCanes> samo to
<christooss__> kam?
<christooss__> kot avatar?
<DominiCanes> da recmo ti kliknes in vidis
<christooss__> to sm jst enkrat razmišljal da bi blo sweet
<christooss__> drag dropneš
<DominiCanes> ee to
<christooss__> pa pa unmu nalouda
<christooss__> isto v empathy
<DominiCanes> tak je ko skype
<DominiCanes> al pa empathy
<DominiCanes> kar koli ze
<DominiCanes> moramo si naredi vsi skupni dropbox
<DominiCanes> lol
<christooss__> jup
<christooss__> pol bo pa delal file://linkdofajla
<christooss__> file:///home/matic/Desktop/search.png
<christooss__> npr
<Sky[x]> dropbox pa v share z vsem folkom pa je :>
<DominiCanes> pa ja
<christooss__> to bi bil lahk fičr request za telephaty
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<neett> je kaki na izi programcek ala mspaint na ubuntu ?
<miha> neett: http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/494/
<Pepelka> Tux Paint in slovenščina (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<neett> tnx
<neett> :)
<uni4dfx> neett tux paint je neuporabn
<uni4dfx> KolourPaint je najbližji mspaintu
<neett> saj sn vido zaj ja da je malo smesen tux :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/watch-bernanke-and-ron-paul-two-separate-hearing-discuss-impact-monetary-policy-jobs
<Pepelka> Watch Bernanke And Ron Paul In Two Separate Hearings Discuss The Impact Of Monetary Policy On Jobs | zero hedge
<miha> drugi video je kr zanimiv
<kubanc> ej, kako bi tole filozofijo prevedel:  let computers facilitate formulative thinking as they now facilitate the solution of formulated problems
<zdobersek1> 0.0
<miha> google translate? :)
<miha> pol pa popraviš :)
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> lol
<kubanc> formulativnost...
<kubanc> kot zgleda bom rabu sskj pa tud ksn slovar u roke vzet...
<kubanc> al obstaja ksn filozofski kanal z zajebanimi besedami :D
<sasa84> to ni filozofsko kar je kle
<sasa84> sicer pa amm jst sskj :P
<kubanc> in kaj notr pise
<kubanc> ce sploh je ta beseda notr?
<sasa84> za formulativnost=
<Jork> quit
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/citat/jon-stewart/250583
<Pepelka> Jon Stewart :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042423189
<Pepelka> Janez Jan&scaron;a: Vlada ne računa na &scaron;e en mandat in zato tro&scaron;i brez večjega premisleka | Dnevnik
<Grega> dans pa ma drisko nas pahorcek :)
<miha> link?
<Grega> eh :P
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/znanost/1042423185
<Pepelka> Časopisni založniki opozarjajo Apple zaradi načrtov pobiranja obvezne naročnine | Dnevnik
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/red-hat-za-vse-uporabnike.html
<Pepelka> Red Hat za vse uporabnike
<christooss__> miha a si ti novičarski bot :)
<miha> ne, seniorita je
<miha> jst sm urednik :)
<christooss__> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Utorrent za linux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4747/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če se plačajo 'penali' če odideš/prekineš pogodbo predčasno ? :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. katera je tista meja ko se ne plačajo več penali
<Sky[x]> odvisno ket
<Sky[x]> za ket te pa to zanima ?
<hrga> a ti penali veljajo tud ce delas preko neke zaposlitvene agencije?
<CrazyLemon> aja..pozabu sm vstavit besedo + "mobitel"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Aneksi	
<CrazyLemon>     * UMTS - HTC HERO - 24M (poteče: 12.10.2011)
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a je kak dober film prišel zdej
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- faster
<marko-_-> samo to?:D
<CrazyLemon> gullivers travel? :>
<alyosha> pizda zdj en dan sem gledaw uni
<alyosha> due date?
<alyosha> sem mislu da bo bolj tako ma je poštena komedija:D
<CrazyLemon> due date je cool ja
<DominiCanes> sasa84: evo za par minut grem delat pravi logo
<DominiCanes> mislim header
<sasa84> DominiCanes, pa ti si ceu car :)
<DominiCanes> pa se nov ubuntu font s nasu
<CrazyLemon> "nov ubuntu font" ??
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja star ubuntu font?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<DominiCanes> za mene
<DominiCanes> za tebe pa ne ve
<DominiCanes> vem
<christooss__> CrazyLemon itak da obstaja
<christooss__> poglej splash od ubuntu 7.xx pa ubuntu 10.10
<DominiCanes> crazyju ni vazni izgled njemu je vazno srce
<sasa84> lol
<miha> :)
<DominiCanes> grem vn z psi
<sasa84> fajn se Å¡etej ;)
<DominiCanes> evo se en mal bol uradn
<DominiCanes> pol grem pa mag grunge stil delat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Pidgin in sporočila v "oblačkih"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4748/new/posts/
<alyosha> eno tasno cudno uprasanje:D
<alyosha> kaj local se da nardit kao ddos?
<christooss__> tehnično gledano se da
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Pidgin in sporočila v "oblačkih"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4748/new/posts/
<alyosha> samo ni kruha od tega a
<alyosha> verjetno ker so mrezne iste
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> enako "močne"
<christooss__> ne pač rabiš ogromno kišt, ki pošiljajo requeste eni kišti
<alyosha> aha
<christooss__> virtual kište seveda :)
<alyosha> da bi iz 2h na enega?
<alyosha> a tudi virtualne bi Å¡le:D
<christooss__> če maš nevem kišto 8GB rama lahk gor laufaš:
<christooss__> preračunavam....
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip je Garmin:DD
<alyosha> preračunavam.....preračunavam....prevračunavam:D
<christooss__> 60 linux kišt
<alyosha> pff
<christooss__> in le te ddosajo eno kišto
<alyosha> interesting:D
<alyosha> kolko pa u teoriji bi jih rabu
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> na pamet
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Pidgin in sporočila v "oblačkih"  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4748/new/posts/
<alyosha> za eno kišto zddosat
<alyosha> ?
<christooss__> hja če ma ful mal rama pa ozka ostala grla
<christooss__> potem ne velik
<christooss__> je dost že ena
<christooss__> :)
<alyosha> sepravi pri local je od rama use odvisno?:D
<alyosha> zanimibo
<alyosha> zanimivo
<alyosha> to sem zadnjic studiraw ko nisem mogu spat.DD
<christooss__> pa procesorja
<christooss__> sej ddos ni drugega k nezmožnost connecta legitimnega uporabnika
<christooss__> npr obiskovalca strani
<christooss__> postav si eno virtualkišto
<christooss__> pa jo napadej npr nettools
<christooss__> oz backtrack distro je super skupek the orodij
<christooss__> the the t e h
<christooss__> :)
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> jah sam kaj ti pomaga če maš neko dell wireless
<Sky[x]> k nima promiscue moda sploh :>
<Sky[x]> še sniffat ne morš :S
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> Sky[x] rofl
<christooss__> kupš drugo wifi kartico pa je
<christooss__> alyosha pač v npr virtualbox si lahk naštimaš kolk "močna" linija gre v VM
<christooss__> nato si naštimaš, da jo vidiš v lokalni mreži
<christooss__> in jo "pingaš" do onemoglosti
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> sam pač treba vedt
<christooss__> da 10mbit linija zdrži čez 10 000 pingov naenkrat
<alyosha> pff
<christooss__> sam pač z ddos ti hočeš zablkirat komp
<christooss__> ne mrežne kot take
<christooss__> tako, da
<christooss__> mal rama pa ozka linija
<alyosha> jes jes
<christooss__> pa pejt testirat
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> ko nebom mogu spat
<alyosha> zdj se mučim z jQuerijem:D
<Sky[x]> kaj pa delaš ? :)
<alyosha> ma nič posebnega:D sem še über začetnik:D
<alyosha> meni pač
<alyosha> da je showDown
<alyosha> samo pol me jebe ker ostane vedno dol
<alyosha> moram Å¡e nekako ga gor spravit pa pol dol ko kliknes na naslednjega
<alyosha> sj sam nevem kaj hočem:D
<Sky[x]> aha
<alyosha> je pa še use na zelo zelo začetniškem nivoju:D
<alyosha> tako da nisem zanimiv:p
<alyosha> zdj sem ugotovu da bom verjetno najlazje z animation use to porihtal
<Sky[x]> ja sej je s tem pomoje
<alyosha> http://robot.anthonycalzadilla.com/
<Pepelka> Hi! I'm trying HARD to be a jQuery Robot
<alyosha> pizda eni pa niso več tko amaterji:D
<alyosha> css+jquery
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> css+jquery = photoshop :D
<Sky[x]> css+jquery = photoshop + flash :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> flash baje da ni tko lahek:D
<alyosha> nisem niti gledal Å¡e nikoli:D
<teardrop> lo
 * yang je ugotovil, da je Stallman tocno eno leto starejsi od moje mame
<christooss__> pa (da se mal pohvalm) na isti dan k jst ma rojstn dan
<yang> a ti si tut taka riba
<yang> eh te ribe, hehe
<yang> no ce bi se vi trije dobil na rojstnodnevnem zuru, to bi pa bil parti za zapomnit ;)
<bogdanov> re
<DominiCanes> ko kupi komp
<DominiCanes> zbiram kes za ebook reader
<DominiCanes> ko=kdo
<Grega> modra odlocitev :>
<yang> kaksen komp
<yang> mislim da gres menjati komp za ebook, to je bolj bullshit ampak ok, vsak po svoje
<christooss__> yang sej to ni njegov edini komp
<christooss__> doh
<yang> men ebooki niso pri srcu
<bogdanov> je kdo
<yang> povej kaksen komp imas
<christooss__> amazon kindle 3 je fucking hud
<bogdanov> kdaj poprablu sektorje?
<yang> bogdanov: to je bolj brezveze, ko disk crkuje je bolje hitro narditi backup in zamenjas za drugega
<yang> drugo je ce je crknil pa si "pozabil" nardit backup
<yang> pol se obrni na kotar.si
<yang> ne vem pa kaksne so njihove tarife
<DominiCanes> nek old school amd 3.0+, mislim da ma 80 gb, 512 rama, geforce 5900, sam hd ne dela se mi zdi
<yang> DominiCanes: za kok
<DominiCanes> kok das
<christooss__> kolk dnarj povej
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> 20
<yang> ajde povej bomo licitiral kle
<christooss__> :)
<DominiCanes> ka pa vem
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> +1
<bogdanov> yang ja
<DominiCanes> 350E
<DominiCanes> lol
<bogdanov> mam laptop se u garanciji sam nemislm cakat 1 mesc
<bogdanov> na njega
<bogdanov> 350
<bogdanov> LOL
<yang> ni kle slo-tech kanal, da bi pretiraval s cenami, bodi realen
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> realno
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> recmo
<bogdanov> tm
<bogdanov> 50eu
<yang> ja
<bogdanov> cetibo
<bogdanov> kdo
<yang> 50 max
<bogdanov> dau bos
<bogdanov> veseu
<bogdanov> :)
<DominiCanes> pa se en star samsung syncmaster 957df
<yang> povej mi a je disk IDE al je SATA
<christooss__> rajš pejt na bolho
<christooss__> k tm lahk dražje prodaš k na ubuntu.si
<christooss__> :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> bolha
<bogdanov> pa itak
<bogdanov> gor ma folk
<bogdanov> p3
<yang> DominiCanes: <-
<bogdanov> pa cena
<bogdanov> 50eu
<DominiCanes> ma dej mi 130 €
<bogdanov> haha
<DominiCanes> za komp in monitor
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ceje
<bogdanov> lcd
<bogdanov> 22
<bogdanov> pol dam
<bogdanov> ;))
<yang> DominiCanes: povej glede diska
<DominiCanes> pojma nimam
<DominiCanes> morem pogledat
<DominiCanes> ka pa vem
<yang> no daj poglej, ce je IDE ti ga kupim posebej za 10 eur
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> ceje
<bogdanov> 80gb
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> ide
<bogdanov> priklop
<bogdanov> skor vrjetn
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> morda je scsi :D
<bogdanov> miha
<bogdanov> ne
<DominiCanes> zdej ga morm pa odpret
<yang> bogdanov: mas kak PCI -> Sata kontroler ?
<bogdanov> nazalost ne
<bogdanov> atje zmankal sata prkluckov?
<yang> ne imam dva pa ne delata
<yang> stara plata
<bogdanov> aja
<yang> jajca
<yang> morda bi delal skozi PCI
<yang> bi moral probat
<yang> sam ej s cenami pretiravajo PCI -> SATA stane 25 eur
<bogdanov> kje pa
<bogdanov> novo to?
<yang> dam se 25 pa mam nov disk
<yang> ja pri tech trade
<christooss__> nč grem na kofe
<yang> dober tekl
<yang> ;)
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss__> bo bo
<christooss__> pa upam, da mi piko nogavičko vmes zlouda
<christooss__> 10GB
<yang> aha, jst morm tud en film zapect
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ si vidu mail od tistga organizatorja ?
<yang> zdele si me spomnu
<yang> krasno
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/iskanje.php?status=&sort=3&ckat=&search=pci+sata
<Pepelka> pci sata - Bolha.com
<DominiCanes> ka je mogoce da ma oba
<bogdanov> ne
<christooss__> CrazyLemon nism
<bogdanov> plata ja
<bogdanov> disk ne
<yang> DominiCanes: nisem se vidu diska k bi mel oba priklopa
<christooss__> berem zdjle
<christooss__> kul kul
<christooss__> a nej ubuntu.si
<christooss__> predstavm
<DominiCanes> ide
<christooss__> a bo Å¡u Å¡e kdo na prvi dan odprte kode v novem mestu
<CrazyLemon> js bi šou..sam glede na to da je 16.3 sreda..ne bo nč od tega
<christooss__> nič bbl
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/oglas1272326876/slika0/racunalnistvo-ostalo
<Pepelka> AKCIJA - PCI 2×SATA +1×ide RAID - Bolha.com
<sasa84> christooss__, jaz bom Å¡la vrjetn ;)
<bogdanov> lej tole yang
<bogdanov> hehe
<christooss__> kaj pa je s sredo narobe
<sasa84> sreda je kul ;)
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ em.. predavanja/vaje bom verjetno mel? :)
<sasa84> bogi revež, 1x boš manku :P
<yang> bogdanov: ja vidm
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> 18eu
<sasa84> christooss__, midva se pa pol vrjetn vidva :D
<bogdanov> je res prevec
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bom Å¡ou na odprto kodo..tako da ne, ne bom manjkal :)
<bogdanov> 10eu max bi dau za tako kartico
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pismo si zaprtokoden :P
<bogdanov> novakovic
<bogdanov> 1-0
<bogdanov> za slovenio
<sasa84> kaj pa na celodnevno prevajanje boš pršou? ;)
<sasa84> pa na gnome release party?
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> pa na ubuntu 11.04 release party? :P
<yang> bogdanov: ma ne dam vec kot 5 eur za PCI->sata ni vredno
<bogdanov> mja sj to
<bogdanov> ker socket plata pa je to yang
<yang> mas sempron (A)
<yang> mah
<yang> tega DominiCanes smo zgleda prestrasil z nasimi nizkimi ponudbami
<DominiCanes> he he he
<DominiCanes> bi blo bols da ga dam v karitas
<bogdanov> hehe
<yang> ja, na kralje ulice ga odnesi
<bogdanov> mj zase
<yang> bos naredil dobro delo
<bogdanov> to nesplaca se prodajat
<Grega> ej, gmail mi je pravkar zatezil da lahko telefoniram.. in zgleda da dela to tud v slo, ve kdo?
<yang> DominiCanes: verjetno ce se ti da prodajat bos vec dobil za komponente
<DominiCanes> ma drek
<DominiCanes> bom ze
<yang> DominiCanes: od mene dobis 10 eur za disk, prodas plato za 10, ram za 20, cpu za 20, pa si ze na vec kot 50
<DominiCanes> morm dobit vsaj 100
<bogdanov> ram
<DominiCanes> lol
<bogdanov> 20
<bogdanov> 512
<bogdanov> 10eu max
<yang> ne bos ga prodal za 100 verjemi da ne
<DominiCanes> ka pa maticna
<DominiCanes> si pozabu
<bogdanov> maticna + proc 30eumax
<bogdanov> disk 10eumax
<bogdanov> ram 10eumax
<DominiCanes> abit nf7
<DominiCanes> vsaj 30€
<bogdanov> ohisje pa to kr je 15max
<DominiCanes> evo pa smo ze na 100€
<DominiCanes> sn ti reku
<bogdanov> haha
<DominiCanes> ps ne pozab napajanje
<CrazyLemon> Grega probaj! :)
<Grega> hoce $$$
<bogdanov> lj
<bogdanov> srecno ce bos prodav za 100eu mjbi pa ksnga dobis :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega kdo pa noče $$$ ?? :>
<Grega> mama
<CrazyLemon> res???
<CrazyLemon> dvomim!
<Grega> babi
<DominiCanes> pa se monitor
<DominiCanes> 40€ pa je
<DominiCanes> 150€
<yang> DominiCanes: ti bi bil dober prodajalec na boljsem trgu, tam vse prodajajo za vec kot je v trgovini
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> lcd
<bogdanov> monitor
<DominiCanes> je un old school lcd
<DominiCanes> lol
<bogdanov> kasn je pa oldschool lcd
<bogdanov> crt
<bogdanov> raven ekran?
<bogdanov> :)))
<DominiCanes> tako je
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> glej ce hoses met dober komp...to je to
<DominiCanes> za mal kesa
<bogdanov> ja sploh ce hoces
<bogdanov> met dober komp
<bogdanov> :))
<DominiCanes> a cuj...ce ne vidis priloznosti nisn js kriv
<DominiCanes> mam pa se en laptop toshiba a200.1m4 neki taksnega
<DominiCanes> pa se en hp laptop old school
<bogdanov> kok je to cena
<bogdanov> 400
<DominiCanes> za kirga
<bogdanov> usak posebi
<DominiCanes> ok kupis hp za 400€ takoj ti poslem
<DominiCanes> celo prpelem domov
<bogdanov> HAHA
<DominiCanes> menjam oba ta airbook 11"
<DominiCanes> lol
<yang> kaj ti bo airbook, rajs si prste polomim
<DominiCanes> lol
<yang> ti mas pa res ideje, a si apple fan ?
<yang> ebook, airbook
<DominiCanes> pol pa alienware m11x
<bogdanov> :))
<DominiCanes> kak sn se zalubu u alienware
<Sky[x]> apple fan :>
<CrazyLemon> ste slišal? ekrem mel nesrečo :/
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo peu "driving driving boom driving driving boom"
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni to smesno!
<CrazyLemon> zalostno je
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj  teb
<bogdanov> smesn
<bogdanov> cccc
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a navijas
<bogdanov> za svoje
<bogdanov> albania
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> jaaa!
<CrazyLemon> go bakljave!"
<bogdanov> hhaha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e vedno 0-1?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> 1:1
<bogdanov> Dulko
<bogdanov> gaj dau
<bogdanov> AHHAHAHAAHA
<bogdanov> DULKO
<bogdanov> SIPAC
<bogdanov> skor gol
<bogdanov> mamu jim
<bogdanov> :S
<sasa84> juhuuu
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> penal
<bogdanov> keri supki
<bogdanov> smo
<bogdanov> nemormo d
<bogdanov> t
<bogdanov> gola sipcam
<bogdanov> :S
<christooss__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o
<Pepelka> YouTube        - I Just Had Sex (feat. Akon)
<christooss__> lol
<christooss__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4&feature=relmfu
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Jizz In My Pants
<christooss__> :)
<bogdanov> kasn
<bogdanov> gol
<bogdanov> sipca
<bogdanov> HAH
<bogdanov> hud
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> jizz in my pants je čist hud
<sasa84> tnx christooss__ ;)
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> ni panike
<christooss__> lih dons je en twitov to
<christooss__> pa že dolg nism tega komada slišu
<christooss__> carji so
<sasa84> haha
<christooss__> natalie's rap je carski
<christooss__> k natalie portman prav "you can suck my dick" :)
<sasa84> kje pa je natalie portman? :P
<christooss__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpMPFGBtE7Q
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Natalie Portman Uncensored Rap
<sasa84> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> :D
<christooss__> snljevci pa to :)
<sasa84> pismo hudo LOL
<christooss__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Like A Boss (ft. Seth Rogen) - Uncensored Version
<christooss__> taj tud huda :)
<christooss__> haha natalie res zmaga :)
<sasa84> a to je res ona?
<sasa84> jiss in my pants ma hud beat
<sasa84> mizz
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jizz
<christooss__> sasa84 itak da je ona
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> d best je :)
<yang> kdo je to Natalie Portman ?
<sasa84> I'm straight and I think﻿ I just had my first lesbian crush...
<sasa84> silvia86Z pred 19 h 9
<sasa84> loool
<sasa84> ker hud komentar spodi hahaha
<christooss__> yang princesa amidala :)
<christooss__> če si geek
<christooss__> drugač pa res hudo izgledajoča punca :)
<yang> aja to je una "kraljicna" iz Star wars
<sasa84> hahahaha
<yang> ja, zdaj se spomnim
<sasa84> a ne špila zdej black swan al kaj že?
<christooss__> jup
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> dons bos tko nastimu k uceri
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss__> itak
<sasa84> christooss__, kaj pa štimaš? ;)
<christooss__> a je teb včer kej legal?
<christooss__> sasa84 igrce :)
<sasa84> ooooo
<christooss__> openarena pa to :)
<christooss__> sej veš, da drugega ne znamo
<sasa84> kaj je sploh to? ful mi je nek znan... a ma to kej z vesoljci?
<christooss__> u bistvu ma
<sasa84> k mi je ful znan
<christooss__> osnova je quake
<christooss__> kjer se ljudje bojujejo proti stroggom :)
<christooss__> pol je pa quake 3 arena ratal kjer se uradno lahko bojujejo ti pajacki
<bogdanov> christooss navadn
<christooss__> potem je prišla koda pod gpl
<christooss__> zdej je pa tudi openarena iz tega nastala
<sasa84> zto k je u program. središču...vem d sm jo 1x mela :)
<christooss__> so tud teksture gpl-jane
<christooss__> true free software
<christooss__> jup jup
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> :>
<christooss__> sej Å¡pilamo pa sam zarad tegale opisa na wikipediji
<christooss__> More recently OpenArena has advertised itself [1][2] as a "sexy" first person shooter and warns that some models are near nude (only covered with tight clothing or hair), in addition to the game's violent theme, it is "not appropriate for children".
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> looooooooooooooool
<sasa84> hahahahahahah
<sasa84> norci :D
<sasa84> ah ja...gruntam, dab Å¡la kr spat ;)
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> pa kok vidva to Å¡pilata?
<sasa84> a kao lan al kok?
<sasa84> server?
<bogdanov> jes jes
<Grega> ii neeedd druuugsssss!!!
<christooss__> sasa84 jst postavim server
<christooss__> pol pa se konekta na mojo slabo 1mbit linijo :)
<christooss__> in pol Å¡pilamo :)
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> se bom Å¡e jst LOL
<christooss__> no kul
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a morm zdj igrco naložt? :P
<sasa84> hihihihi
<sasa84> rise of the triad mi je bla tud kul
<christooss__> sasa84 ja dej
<christooss__> sudo apt-get install openarena
<sasa84> kdaj boste Å¡pilal to?
<christooss__> pol pa bom Å¡e en paketek, ti dal za zloudat
<sasa84> sam d vaju opozorim...jst sm n00b ;)
<christooss__> normalno
<christooss__> sej smo bli vsi enkrat
<bogdanov> sj christooss
<bogdanov> tud noob
<bogdanov> pa kaj
<bogdanov> ;))
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> on sam serverje rihta a ne? ;)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> lah ns gre
<bogdanov> ceu chan klele
<bogdanov> prod nemu
<bogdanov> pa smo noobi
<bogdanov> HAHA
<sasa84> :D
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> rofl
<sasa84> pismo bo men to loudal ;)
<bogdanov> sam christooss
<bogdanov> dojev sem
<bogdanov> uno mapo
<bogdanov> uzuni
<bogdanov> si nadrkan
<christooss__> sej dons pa res handicap naštimal
<bogdanov> najbl
<bogdanov> :>
<BigWhale> Hm
<christooss__> bogdanov itak
<christooss__> to je pa moja plata :)
<sasa84> BigWhale, juhuuuu ;)
<BigWhale> Open source sucks
<bogdanov> hehe
<marko-_--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRx5PrAlUdY
<marko-_--> alo
<BigWhale> and blows at the same time
<Pepelka> YouTube        - O-Zone - Dragostea Din Tei
<christooss__> mislm z enmu frendam sva skoz gor Å¡pilala
<marko-_--> salut
<marko-_--> christooss__, a greš oa
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss__> :)
<bogdanov> aj biu marko
<marko-_--> gremo fre for all
<bogdanov> shadow?
<marko-_--> ja
<marko-_--> christooss__, a se spomniš une mape
<marko-_--> ko so
<marko-_--> take stopnice
<marko-_--> sam ne tiste take stare
<marko-_--> ne vem kako bi povedal
<marko-_--> je blo neki portalov tudi
<christooss__> mislm da vem kera
<marko-_--> v mapi
<christooss__> aggressor
<marko-_--> možno
<marko-_--> dej nared
<marko-_--> gremo
<marko-_--> FFA
<marko-_--> sam na čik skočim
<christooss__> BigWhale just sit back and enjoy the blow job
<bogdanov> ahhaa
<christooss__> marko-_-- sej bo trajal kšne 10 minut da naštelam vse
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> nj skoz lauga
<bogdanov> laufa*
<sasa84> christooss__, kaj boste zdej Å¡pilal? ;)
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> dj ti potegn dol
<bogdanov> :P
<christooss__> bogdanov nemorm
<sasa84> bogdanov, kaj želiš d potegnem? :P
<christooss__> k je ful glasna mašina :)
<bogdanov> openareno
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss__> sasa84 you know
<christooss__> :)
<bogdanov> aja ta scena
<christooss__> neeee
<christooss__> zajebu
<bogdanov> zmeri zajebas
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> ma
<sasa84> zdej se odločta no kaj morm potegnt :P
<bogdanov> cheate
<bogdanov> !
<BigWhale> christooss__, problem je to da sem jest on the giving end!
<BigWhale> all work and no play for me!
<sasa84> oh...
<bogdanov> sasa84 za 1x openareno
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pol se bomo pa naprej menil a ne ;)
<bogdanov> ja :)
<christooss__> BigWhale to je pa gadno ja
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> tapru test an
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> BigWhale, ženo pozdrav
<sasa84> ;)
<BigWhale> pizda k bi enkrat en dokumentacijo dobr napisal, bi blo tud kul
<BigWhale> sasa84, spi ze
<sasa84> ujej
<BigWhale> je sla s tamalim spat, pa zgleda zaspala zravn
<BigWhale> :>
<christooss__> BigWhale dokumentacija slovenskih fantov grob
<marko-_--> christooss__, a si
<christooss__> ne še no pičku mater
<christooss__> počak
<marko-_--> dej
<christooss__> :P
<BigWhale> christooss__, zgleda, da ne sam slovenskih :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<marko-_--> ne obnašaj se tak
<bogdanov> marko as pojedu
<bogdanov> cik
<marko-_--> Å¡e sam ne morem verjet kako hitro sem skadil:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> za openareno sej treba potrudt!
<sasa84> pismo, boste mogl brez mene Å¡pilat...Å¡ele na 59mb
<sasa84> od 354
<sasa84> :\
<marko-_--> dej požuri
<marko-_--> pička materna
<christooss__> sasa84 sej bomo vsak dan igral
<marko-_-> JST HOČEM ZDAJ
<sasa84> no no ;)
<marko-_-> DOWNLOADAJ SASA
<marko-_-> takoj
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> hahahaha
<christooss__> rofl
<christooss__> BigWhale katera dokumentacija te pa jebe
<sasa84> sej pomagam zravn, tko d komp čimbližje ruterja držim :P
<marko-_-> rofl prej sem bratu govoril da če bo poreden bodo volki prišli
<marko-_-> zdej pa se je zbudil
<marko-_-> pa ga je strah
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> hahaha
<BigWhale> christooss__, od evolution-python
<BigWhale> christooss__, rad bi gwibber prisilil, da bo shranjeval friends / followers listo v evolution address book
<christooss__> sej a ne pravjo da je koda najboljša dokumentacija :)
<BigWhale> christooss__, sej to je to! k je stvar fucking C koda!
<christooss__> a prek couchdb pa ne gre
<christooss__> al pa kej podobnega
<BigWhale> pa se to je samo wrapper okol e-d-s ja
<BigWhale> christooss__, gwibber je opustil couch ker je bil prepocasen
<BigWhale> zdej je sqlite
<BigWhale> ampak
<BigWhale> hec je v tem, da ima stvar kr neki problemov s threadingim
<BigWhale> threadingom
<BigWhale> in da je evolution data server skoz tle in skoz na voljo
<BigWhale> in da bi blo lepo integrirat zadeve
<BigWhale> pol bi lahko lepo matchal accounte v addressbooku s tvojimi friendi na twitterju
<marko-_-> http://www.businessinsider.com/the-aol-way#
<Pepelka> LEAKED: AOL's Master Plan
<BigWhale> in the long run bi stvar tko delala, da bi reku: 'send message'
<BigWhale> pa izbral kontakt
<BigWhale> pol bi se pa odlocil a bos poslal mail, twit al pa IM
<BigWhale> zato pa nucas unified addressbook
<marko-_-> a si christooss__
<sasa84> lol
<BigWhale> in step one je zmetat vse kontakte iz twitterja (and others) v DB
<BigWhale> I know
<BigWhale> ranting
<christooss__> BigWhale toj pol k na telefonih
<christooss__> nice ideja
<BigWhale> ja
<sasa84> christooss__, sam neki...kaj morm pa Å¡e pol zloudat? :P
<BigWhale> Help on built-in function set_property:
<BigWhale> set_property(...)
<marko-_-> a si christooss__
<BigWhale> fuck it!
<sasa84> zdj mam cajt razmišlat o tem :P
<christooss__> marko-_- je
<marko-_-> dobro zate
<christooss__> sasa84 moment
<christooss__> sasa84 pingni me pol pa bomo dokončal
<christooss__> k sm lih kurčev dropbox zaprl
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> a tko...
<sasa84> !ping christooss__
<sasa84> :D
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> nice
<bogdanov> christooss.dyndns-server.com
<bogdanov> gogogog
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> se bom Å¡e jst prjavla...d bom linijo smetila :D
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss__> bogdanov ulet
<bogdanov> oks
<marko-_-> kok maš ti uploada christooss__
<marko-_-> ker mi uz 2kb/s downloada mapo
<marko-_-> oziroma tiste pk3 fajle
<marko-_-> christooss__, ping
<christooss__> marko-_- http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45675/baseoa/openarena_mape.tar.gz
<christooss__> tole odpakirej v .openarena/baseoa
<marko-_-> ok
<christooss__> enako velja za sasa84 :)
<christooss__> bbl :)
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<sasa84> ah, a je Å¡e kdo kle al vsi Å¡pilate? :P
<Grega> druuuuggggzzzzzzz!!!
<sasa84> Grega, kaj te matra ;)
<Grega> a da se ti spovem?
<Grega> :>
<sasa84> povej sin...
<sasa84> :P
<Grega> eh :P vse je gut :) me pa ima, da bi zdaj raje bil kje veni, kot pa v postelji :)
<sasa84> tud v postelji ni slabo... ;)
<sasa84> ...moj sin!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hahaha
<Grega> dolgcas ;)
 * BigWhale zavzdihne.
<uni4dfx> matr v cele sm mogu it iskat PCI-X to SATA kartico
<sasa84> oh ja...
<BigWhale> sasa84, to sem tud jest reku ja
<sasa84> BigWhale, nism se mogla kej bolšga spomnt...
<BigWhale> ja, jest tud ne
<BigWhale> na zalost
<bogdanov> sasa
<bogdanov> a se nimas
<bogdanov> dol
<sasa84> mam
<sasa84> pismo, kje je ta fajl .openarena
<sasa84> mapa
<sasa84> a jo morm narest?
<christooss__> zaženi igra
<christooss__> potem pa bo
<christooss__> bogdanov zdej so boti :)
<BigWhale> kwa mas dol? hlace?
<BigWhale> urlpls
<christooss__> :)
<bogdanov> as ustimu christooss
<bogdanov> eo pridm
<sasa84> sem ;)
<bogdanov> pa dj ne drkat 100 map
<bogdanov> nastimi da se geeka
<CrazyLemon> prekleti geeki..sam bi geekal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> bogdanov, mam uštiman zdej tko kokr ste naročil ;)
<BigWhale> kwa to pomen, 'da se geeka'?
<christooss__> feeling sorry for yourself
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<sasa84> lol
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> christooss__, mam uštiman ;)
<christooss__> no zdej pa odpri terminal
<christooss__> in vpisi
<christooss__> openarena +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<christooss__> stisneš enter in bi mogl konektat
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss__> omg
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> ja fakk 4gb
<bogdanov> bo kopiral
<bogdanov> 6 ur
<bogdanov> aj zmesan
<sasa84> o Å¡it hahahaha
<christooss__> no sasa zdej pa single player pa skoz bring it on tezavnost
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> prvič špilam to igrco...kar se prej tazga tiče sem sam wolfensteina... pa še prek serverja
<sasa84> hudo :)
<sasa84> vse prvič ;)
<sasa84> hahaha
<christooss__> super super
<sasa84> d best!
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> heh, parkrat sem tud bogdanova pa christoossa scvrla :P
<christooss__> zdej en teden na polno igrat pol bomo pa mel openarena 101 :)
<sasa84> zdej bom jst vadla...in ste nasrkla fantje :P
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> Å¡e uno morm, d nicm spremenim pa to...d ne bom unanamed player :O
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> bogdanov, d nis ti točke pr men nabiru...k ti povem, d si nasrku k miki naslednič :P
<bogdanov> hahahaha
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> sam huda igrca ;)
<sasa84> jaz prvo nism vedla koga nej strelam :P
<sasa84> pol pa sm kr use :D
<sasa84> hahaha
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> je glavn
<bogdanov> cilj
<bogdanov> zapovn si to
<bogdanov> sam zdj
<bogdanov> na zacetku
<bogdanov> bez od njega
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> tud jaz sem christoossa parkrat ;)
<sasa84> kdo pa je sargent pa nevem Å¡e kdo?
<bogdanov> botii
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> kaj j ebil pa marko?
<christooss__> shadow
<christooss__> sam on kuj joka :)
<christooss__> če ni kej po njegovi volji :)
<sasa84> heh
<sasa84> hudooo u glavnem
<christooss__> jup
<sasa84> christooss__, woooooooot :D
<christooss__> no zdej pa sam naučit se premikat
<christooss__> pa streljat
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zdej štekam kwa mate s temi miškani :P
<christooss__> pol bomo pa začel beginer lessons :)
<sasa84> miškami :D
<sasa84> težko se premikam, space in miško :P
<christooss__> nič space uporabljat
<christooss__> samo asdf pa miška
<christooss__> oz
<christooss__> asd w
<christooss__> + miška
<sasa84> pa za skočt?
<christooss__> space
<sasa84> no :)
<christooss__> sej sam to ne rabiš velikrat
<christooss__> rajš vse ostalo prej :P
<sasa84> bom zvadla ;)
<christooss__> jup jup
<christooss__> le del
<christooss__> dej
<sasa84> in pol bo bogdanov... dead man walking :P
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> idin
<bogdanov> prov
<sasa84> faaaak, 27 bom stara pa se grem streljačine ob enih zjutri
<sasa84> :D
<christooss__> sasa84 sej kdaj pa boš
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> a ob treh ponoč :P
<sasa84> a 27 al bl odrasla? :P
<christooss__> ne igrala igrce :P
<christooss__> hehe
<sasa84> aja :P
<bogdanov> 27
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> npr. ob 7h zvečer...al pa pred dnevnikom :P
<christooss__> ne ne ponoč/celo noč :)
<christooss__> čeprov sm prov zjeban
<christooss__> k smo skor dve uri vse skup igral
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> haha
<CrazyLemon> geeki!
<christooss__> sej se nam lahk pridružiš
<christooss__> če se počutiš odrinjenega :P
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne bom!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss__> pejt se pred svoj blok igrat
<christooss__> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as gledu the troll hunter
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, fuuul je hudo noooo
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> te bom razcefrala :P
<christooss__> kaj je hudo?
<christooss__> yizz in my pants .........
<sasa84> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> suck my dick :P
<sasa84> hahahaha
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> hahaha
<christooss__> majo cel album komadov
<sasa84> christooss__, a je cajt za čik? :P
<christooss__> jup
<christooss__> zadnj cajt
<christooss__> brb
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> brb
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-10
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma kok sm vidu trailer sux
<CrazyLemon> nek tuj film je
<bogdanov> mja
<CrazyLemon> norveški al neki takega
<bogdanov> norvesk
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sj zato sm prasov
<bogdanov> ces gledu k zgleda
<bogdanov> krneki
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nism ne :)
<CrazyLemon> little fockers je gor
<CrazyLemon> sam je dvdscr
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj sm že igral openarena vem kako je :)
<sasa84> little fockers sm jst u kino gledala
<CrazyLemon> hval se ja!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> smo mel babji večer...jaz, moja mat in najina skupna kolegica :P
<CrazyLemon> oldies night out?
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> una ni tolk stara...jaz pa tud ne crazy no :P
<sasa84> nč...grem u mižiland ;)
<sasa84> kul igrca...ponovimo ;)
<sasa84> ps: rabm bolš miško :P
<CrazyLemon> k boš naslednjič spet zgubila bo bil odgovor kaj? laptop? :>
<bogdanov> haa
<bogdanov> 400kb/s
<bogdanov> TA NI RESN
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne zajebavi :P
<sasa84> nism bla zmer zadna :P
<sasa84> pol na konc me je mal zj*
<sasa84> :P
<bogdanov> :)))
<sasa84> ampak...boš vidu, bom mal vadla in bogdanov bo bil skoz razmesarjen :P
<sasa84> ti si sam envy :P
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> ;)
<bogdanov> misko
<bogdanov> nabav
<bogdanov> :PP
<bogdanov> pam jst brez igrov
<bogdanov> ;))
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> pst, bogdanov
<sasa84> a ne vidš d morm na nekoga krivdo zvalit :P
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> na podlago jo morm pa res dat ;)
<CrazyLemon> no k ti zmanjka razlogov zakaj saksaš..mam js enga hudga
<CrazyLemon> rečeš da se ti je tok swapa nabral da ti je laptop ful počasi delal
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> saksam al seksam? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz itak nimam swapa :P
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> no..js ga pa mam..tko da grem na logoff da ga počistim..nabral se ga ja in je pc počasn :D
<CrazyLemon> brb
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss_> premal rama
<christooss_> rofl
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> in njegov
<bogdanov> p4
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss_> ne pa preveč swapa
<sasa84> jaz mam 4 giga rama...dost je ;)
<christooss_> sasa84 to pa itak
<sasa84> mal premal placa sm mela Å¡e za swap
<sasa84> morm Å¡e iz ene particije pobrat plac pa ga dat na ubuntu
<bogdanov> dons sm odpru laptop
<bogdanov> in vidm za hdd2
<bogdanov> plc
<bogdanov> sploh vedu nism
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> komu je že en šrauf ostou? christoossu? :)
<bogdanov> ja
<sasa84> hihi
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> a mas ti za dodaten
<bogdanov> hdd
<christooss_> sam laptop pa dela k Å¡us
<christooss_> za 40 stopinj hladnej
<sasa84> christooss_, al glavn d dela :P
<christooss_> pa ful je tišji
<christooss_> bogdanov mam enga 500MB
<christooss_> če kej pomaga
<sasa84> tist Å¡rauf ga je motu ;)
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> pa pol kile prahu
<bogdanov> hehe
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> u laptopu
<CrazyLemon> zdej se pa lažje diha! :)
<bogdanov> zgleda majo to bl 17 incs
<bogdanov> jst isto dons
<bogdanov> lih z kompresorjam
<bogdanov> je pokaslov velik praha
<christooss_> http://www.godstoner.sitew.com/#Intro_Skill.C
<Pepelka> The discover of OpenArena - Intro & Skill
<christooss_> evo za vaju :)
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> > they know lot things you still ignore (maps, items position, weapons utility, sounds of all, ways,...) and... they have TRAIN lot ! ! ! So don't worry about this, that is normal
<sasa84> :D
<christooss_> welcome to openarena je res kul filmčk btw
<christooss_> :P
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> christooss
<sasa84> zdj pa ...pančkat ;)
<bogdanov> 1x morva it cs 1.6
<bogdanov> dav
<bogdanov> mau obratn
<christooss_> a veste kater je pa res hud
<bogdanov> ;))
<christooss_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4&feature=relmfu
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Jizz In My Pants
<christooss_> bogdanov ni panike
<bogdanov> hehe
<christooss_> jst sm vedno za
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> mormo na geekat
<bogdanov> openareno
<bogdanov> pol pa clan
<bogdanov> :P
<christooss_> chalenge exepted :)
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> a se igra to kj
<bogdanov> clansko
<christooss_> ctf
<christooss_> pa tdm
<christooss_> 42 je že klan :P
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> [42]
<christooss_> jst pa en frend :)
<sasa84> ajde, nočko fantje ;)
<christooss_> sasa84 ajde
<sasa84> hvala za Å¡pil christooss_ ;)
<bogdanov> aj :)
<bogdanov> sanjaj
<bogdanov> dasi prva
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> bogdanov...pazi se ;)
<sasa84> hihihi
<christooss_> lol
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem tudi js spat.. n8
<christooss_> ajd
<bogdanov> najt
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> kdo se
<bogdanov> pokonc
<bogdanov> :)
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<BigWhale> o sasa
<DominiCanes> ka si kej pogledu kaj sn ti poslal
<DominiCanes> sploh ne vem kira je zadnja
<DominiCanes> in ce si gledu kako stran da se lahko mal nadahnemo
<sasa84> oj BigWhale :)
<sasa84> DominiCanes, jaz sem punca :P
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> ma prehiter pisem
<DominiCanes> to je problem
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hehehehe
<DominiCanes> pa se na manjsi monitor si dam irc
<DominiCanes> pol pa se ne vidim kaj sn napisu
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> zakwa mas pa tolk mejhn monitor, da nic gor ne vidis?
<BigWhale> :>
<sasa84> lol
<DominiCanes> da se mucim.....sej ves kak je to ko si redovnik>brat>gospodov sluga
<sasa84> DominiCanes, sem pogledala... men so ful hudi
<DominiCanes> da cujem kritike...da lahko gremo delat naprej
<DominiCanes> ce si vidla kako dobro net stran samo povej pa bomo mal idej pobral
<sasa84> DominiCanes, veš kaj mi je tud na pamet pršlo... če bi biu ubuntu znak v slov. barvah :)
<DominiCanes> sn ga ze naredil in ni bil bohve kaj
<sasa84> aha
<DominiCanes> lol...iste ideje
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> un mi je bil tud hud, k je bil logo kao "našprican" na tisto mrežo
<sasa84> tud head10 k si poslala je kul
<DominiCanes> kir pa je bil nasprican
<sasa84> k je bl tko še mrežo vidt
<DominiCanes> aha ubuntu znak je kao bil mrežast
<DominiCanes> ka pa ce uzamemo tega pa damo nov font...in
<DominiCanes> kaj in
<DominiCanes> damn
<DominiCanes> ka sn ti poslal head11
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> ta tud ni slab...k je bl svetal
<DominiCanes> ka pa 12 13
<sasa84> to pa ne
<DominiCanes> sej niso kej
<sasa84> nazadne 11
<sasa84> pošl d vidmo
<DominiCanes> evo...ma sn na yahoo answers, odgovarjam na vrpasanja
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> poslano
<sasa84> a 3d si kej probu?
<DominiCanes> grem zdele delat
<DominiCanes> se dobr da si rekla
<sasa84> pa da bi bil 3d tko...kao mogoče prislonjen na napis ubuntu
<DominiCanes> se pravi 3d napis ubuntu
<sasa84> tist znak, če bi bil 3d...pa kao naslonjen na napis
<DominiCanes> aha
<sasa84> napis pa ne vem...a da bi bil tud 3d?
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> caki ti bom se enega poslal...samo ni do konca narejen
<sasa84> ok
<DominiCanes> poslano
<DominiCanes> to je dobra ideja 3d znak naslonjen na ubuntu
<sasa84> sej pol je napis tud lohk 3d
<DominiCanes> grem naredit prvo vse 3d  pa bomo vidl naprej kako in kaj
<alyosha> kaj to delate vi tko uneto že 2 dni:D
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa84:
<sasa84> ljošiiiiiiiiiiii ;)
<sasa84> *pomaha*
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobro jutro:D
<sasa84> alyosha, želimo pač dobr narest... beri - DominiCanes je tok naspidiran, da se mu da :)
<alyosha> *pomaha nazaj*
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jutro
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> samo nevem kaj sploh
<alyosha> delate
<alyosha> :p
<sasa84> headerje ;)
<DominiCanes> tisina...da se lahko skoncentriram
<DominiCanes> :=
<sasa84> ups...pardon :P
<DominiCanes> :)
<alyosha> headerje zaa?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com ;)
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> aaa
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> baj d vej... openarena je zakon :P
<sasa84> učer sm prvič špilala kšno tako streljačino prek serverja :D
<DominiCanes> preden grem delat 3d mam eno idejo...teb je bila una z mrezo dobra
<sasa84> ja...tko zanimiv mi je
<DominiCanes> ok
<sasa84> alyosha, a si ga že pelou u šolo? :)
<alyosha> sasa84:  ne ne zdj ga vozijo oni
<alyosha> oziroma je "bolaN"
<alyosha> predvsem u galvi
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ma baje ima tudi vročino
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> couldn't care less
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> sem peljal punco u Å¡olo ima ispit.D
<alyosha> pa sem prišu domow malo ker ona vedno piše dokler lahko:D
<sasa84> a ja...sj zdej ej izpitno obdobje ;)
<alyosha> tko pravijo ja.D
<sasa84> kaj pa Å¡tudira?
<alyosha> medijske Å¡tudije
<sasa84> achsoooo
<alyosha> jaa jaa natürlich
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem prebral tvoj prispevek na blogspot:p
<alyosha> kr uredu kr uredu:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> kako "kar v redu" ? :P
<sasa84> mislm...a morš tok šparat s komplimenti? :P
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ok je precej uredu:pp
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> hahahaa
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> pfffff :P
<alyosha> preveč o winih govorjenja čene je pa super noo
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> ja morm povedat tud svojo izkušnjo no :P
<alyosha> ja ja sj ql to
<alyosha> samo bi lahko skrajšala
<sasa84> jaz pr 14tih nism vedla za linux :P
<sasa84> alyosha, razpisala sem se... :P
<sasa84> moj prvi blog no
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> prvih 10 let sem zgubljala čas z wini potem pa sem odkrila to čudo sveta:D
<alyosha> in na koncu bi lahko Å¡e win sux:D
<alyosha> sj ti rpavim da je super noooo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> loooool
<sasa84> prvih 10 let sme živela s kopreno nad očmi, potem je koprena od "blue screenu" odpadla in odkrila sem linux... kakšno čudo, kakšna lepota, kakšna moč.. takoj sem se zaljubila vanj
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> je pa res da linux pred leti
<alyosha> ni bil niti priblizno tolko user frendly
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> jaz pa morm met jusr frendli :P
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> i'm just one little n00b
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> meni je pa konzola zelo usec
<alyosha> učasih bolj userfrendly kot to klikanje
<alyosha> jebemga klikanje
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ja, jaz sem se tud učila...
<sasa84> tko no, sej ne znam dost
<sasa84> pač osnovne stvari
<alyosha> ma ja sjnaučiš se to kar rabiš
<alyosha> jaz tudi nevem 3/4 stvari u konzoli
<alyosha> ampak kar rabim je dovolj
<alyosha> kaj če mi vedet neke stvari ki nebom nikoli rabu.D
<alyosha> če pa kdaj bom se bom navadu ne:D
<alyosha> jooj me muči jquery:/
<sasa84> jaz vem res sam osnovne osnov :P
<sasa84> cp, mv, dpkg ipd
<alyosha> dovolj:D
<sasa84> kok se premika
<sasa84> ja, dost je...
<alyosha> apt-get!:D
<sasa84> če pa še kej...pa poguglam
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> sudo update-grub :P
<alyosha> ta apt-get je bla prava pogruntawscina
<alyosha> prej si mogu use ročno odpakiravat iskat pobirat
<alyosha> dela polno
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 se ne spomni :P
<alyosha> e ja pa Å¡e internet je bil takrat bolj salb
<alyosha> slab
<alyosha> tko da nisi mogu pogooglat usega
<alyosha> zdj kar ti fali samo upišeš na googla in najdeš to kar rabis oz. bolše rešitve:D
 * sasa84 se spomni, ko je v večernih urah povštr tiščala ob komp, d ni blo modema slišat k se je povezvou :P
<alyosha> hahahaha
<sasa84> :)
<alyosha> kaj nisi mogla izklopit zvocnika:p
<sasa84> k ni blo vezano na zvočnik...
<alyosha> zvocnik u pcju je bil
<alyosha> 100%
<sasa84> Å¡e un k je bil, je meu sam zvok
<alyosha> modem sam po sebi nima zvoka
<sasa84> pol sm dala, d je blo brez
<alyosha> uglavnem je blo zabavno ja
<sasa84> mhm ;)
<alyosha> iiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiii
<alyosha> ttrtrrtrtrttr
<alyosha> oooouuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> buahahahaha
<alyosha> bzzzzzzzzbzzzzzzzzzzzbzzzzzzzzz
<alyosha> e ja
<sasa84> joooj, a je na youtube Å¡e ta zvok kje? :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> 100%
<alyosha> !google youtube modem sound
<Pepelka> Remember the sound of a dial-up modem? - Digg http://digg.com/news/offbeat/Remember_the_sound_of_a_dial_up_modem
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgqEIp2YmtE&eurl=http://wallout.com/
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Monkey Dust - The internet is expanding!
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG1AQcGGSec
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Dial Up Internet Sound ( Funny)
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> sej je ist :D
<alyosha> je pa blo ql ker si ga takoj slišal al bo povezalo al ne:D
<alyosha> če je mel neke zvoke čudne umes pol je blo tkoj jasno da neki ne štima:D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> pismo, jaz sem vsako leto zamenala ene 3 modeme :p
<alyosha> samo tam je blo kurac ker so prihajali računi
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> pa kaj si jih jedla:p
<sasa84> strela :P
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> pa kje zivis?:D
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> na planinah
<alyosha> pa maš strelovod na hiši:p
<sasa84> nam tko rado kej useka
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma meni pa u zivljenju kaj takega ni blo res
<alyosha> modem nikoli menjal
<alyosha> pizda se spomnem
<alyosha> ko sem hotu kupit zunanjij modem
<alyosha> ta posran
<sasa84> za božič 09 mi je usekal skoz ethernet na laptopu in mi skurl matično :)
<alyosha> ker nevem kaj je ze blo ni Å¡ow notri
<alyosha> nek cuden pc sem mel
<alyosha> uglavnem 25.000sit
<sasa84> zunanji so bli tkoo dragi
<alyosha> ko so ble plače 30
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ja
<alyosha> grozno
<sasa84> jaz sem pol t star komp raj zamenala :P
<alyosha> ma ti prav nimaš sreče a
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> ni blo bolj poceni kupit protistrelaprotection:p
<alyosha> u
<alyosha> must go
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bbl
<sasa84> pr nas je že u videorekorder (še prej), ene 3x u tv, 2x v satelitsko...
<sasa84> ene 2-3 kompi, modemi...
<sasa84> ok
<DominiCanes> sorry bil na telefonu
<teardrop> lo
<DominiCanes> sasa84: poslano sorry sn mel telefon pa nisn hitr naredil
<DominiCanes> no super mam problem z netbookom...ubuntu se ne starta
<sasa84> DominiCanes, ta črn napis je ful mal vidt
<DominiCanes> vem ja...men gre na zivce
<DominiCanes> lol
<sasa84> lol
<DominiCanes> ta je mal boljsi
<sasa84> jp jp, res je
<DominiCanes> ka pa vem
<Tadej> re
<sasa84> juhu
<Tadej> jutro
<Tadej> kako smo?
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/slovenija-mafijski-raj-201660/clanek
<Pepelka> "Slovenija, mafijski raj" - članek | Svet | Zurnal24.si
<sasa84> Tadej, ma kr bo...neki pišem
<sasa84> ti si ok?
<Tadej> ja mislim da sem ze skoraj kompleten :D
<sasa84> lol
<miha> :)
<miha> sasa84: nov blog?
<miha> :D
<sasa84> miha?
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ne :P
<miha> Å¡koda :P
<sasa84> no, sje morm napisat še unga kok sm se prdružla prevajalcem ;)
<Tadej> Ne mors vrjet
<miha> pa kako si na ta kanal prišla? :)
<sasa84> ja kaj pa vem :P
<sasa84> na ubuntu-si sm vrjetn vidla ;)
<Tadej> tle pr nas mamo enega brihtnega biznismana k se je odlocu da bo po kocevju ponujal free taxi prevot
<Tadej> prevoz
<sasa84> lol
<Tadej> da se ga folk ne naseka pa vozi
<sasa84> je pa model :)
<Tadej> mamo pa enega ZELO brihtnega policaja
<Tadej> k se je odlocu da nam bo vse zajebal...
<Tadej> http://www.e-utrip.si/crna-kronika/551-sokantno-zaradi-prijave-kocevske-policije-smo-za-projekt-veseli-taxi-prejeli-6000-e-kazni
<Pepelka> Šokantno! Zaradi prijave kočevske policije smo za projekt Veseli taxi™ prejeli 6.000 € kazni. - E utrip | Vreme | Novice | Kočevje | Ribnica | Sodražica | Loški Potok | Kostel | Velike Lašče
<Tadej> svasta
<miha> Tadej: sej to je lahk brihten marketing, če nisi taksi podjetje.. mal daš za reklamo, pa vsi pišejo
<Tadej> namest da bi blu policaji veseli, da se folk pijan ne vozi so se na njega spravli...
<miha> google recimo je po celem domačem mestu postavu wlan na svoje stroške, dal par miljonov. pa so vsi svetovni mediji o tem poročal. torej glede na učinek, je bila poceni reklama
<Tadej> ja sam tle je poanta bolj v tem, da se pijan folk vozi s taksijem in ne s svojim avtom...
<miha> aha
<miha> ja sovoznik ne sme bit pijan
<miha> zadi so lahk, če je mreža vmes :D
<Tadej> miha: s tem da pri nas sploh nimamo placljivega taxija
<Tadej> to je res edina alternativa :)
<Tadej> brb
<Tadej> riverside motherfucker!
 * Tadej gre danes koncno na kavo na soncek :)
<sasa84> uuuu
 * sasa84 ploska Tadeju
<sasa84> *zeh*
<miha> :)
<sasa84> ah ja,,,,
<sasa84> mihc, kaj boš kej lepga povedu? ;)
<sasa84> !ping miha
<sasa84> :D
<miha> hehe
<Tadej> sasa84: cajt je ze bil da grem :)
<miha> sasa84...
<miha> :)
<sasa84> mene tud en primorc na kavo vab...ah
<Tadej> sasa84: a samo en? :)
<sasa84> dons samo en :P
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> nc si grem en sendvic prpravt, cene bom crknu :P
<alyosha> gutten tag
<miha> dan
<miha> http://www.finance.si/302396/Deutsche-Boerse-in-NYSE-se-zdru%BEujeta
<Pepelka> Deutsche Boerse in NYSE se zdru�ujeta - Finance.si
<uni4dfx> kdo me je dol vrgu
<Tadej> * uni4dfx has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<uni4dfx> weird
<tadej6> hmm
<tadej6> tud v6 podpira
<tadej6> :)
<CrazyLemon> fensi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tadej6> lets take us to v6 :)
<tadej6> :)
 * CrazyLemon is on v6 all the time
<tadej6> CrazyLemon: preko koga mas tunnel?
<CrazyLemon> nevem kaki geeki ste vi da tok zamujate! :/
<CrazyLemon> tadej6 HE
<tadej6> CrazyLemon: jaz sem mel v6 ko ti sploh nisi vedu, da obstaja :)
 * miha ne vidi nobene prednosti ipv6
<CrazyLemon> to ti misliš! :)
<tadej6> smo mel prvi slovenski v6 k smo dajal tunele :)
<tadej6> unixrulz.net
<miha> ko bodo vsi na ipv6 bom tud jst. dost prej pa ne.
<tadej6> to so bli casi :)
<CrazyLemon> tadej6 kerga leta? :)
<tadej6> uff
<tadej6> mislim da okol 2003
<tadej6> smo mel /42 tunnel :)
<tadej6> brb
<CrazyLemon> ok..takrat sm vedu da obstaja..nisem ga pa uporabljal :)
<Tadej> jaz mam native ipv6 ;)
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim..ti si fensi :D
<miha> kaj mene zanima ipv6, morm vedet kaj sleherni uporabnik vidi..
<miha> pol na ircu je pa na ipv6 da jih naujo dosal..
<miha> to pa tud ves razlog
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha to so sam taki k ne vedo da se da tudi ipv6 ddosat :)
<tadej6> miha fajn je se zarad cesa
<tadej6> miha: recimo mas lahka vsako masino na svojem IPju...
<miha> CrazyLemon: aja, a se da? :)
<tadej6> ce to rabis...
<miha> tadej6: v glavnem ne bi zelel tga
<miha> tega
<CrazyLemon> miha of course se da...kaj se pa dandanes ne da :)
<miha> kolk hocem, da gre skoz, nastavim port forwarding, več pa ne želim sploh
<tadej6> miha: 1x bos mogu :)
<miha> zakaj?
<miha> ne rabim več kot 65000 portov naenkrat na enem ip
<tadej6> ker bo slej k prej prehod...
<miha> no to seveda
<miha> me sploh ne moti
<miha> sam hočem rečt, da ne bom kej dost prej
<miha> kot jih bo vsaj kakih 10% na ipv6
<tadej6> kaj pol sam pizdis zarad pizdenja? :D
<miha> da!
<CrazyLemon> ampak veš kaj mene zanima..kako bodo takrat tile boti indexiral strani k bo par miljard ipjev?
<tadej6> CrazyLemon: tko kot do zdej :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne kej dost drugače kot zdj
<CrazyLemon> tadej6 jah dvomim da tko kot zdej.. ker takrat bodo rabli kr neki časa da poindexirajo vse strani
<CrazyLemon> razn če ne bodo preskeniral in iskal 'žive' ipje
<Grega> unixrulz :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: sj ipji ne igrajo take vloge, od kar so virtualhosti
<miha> ena domena, en page rank, strani so pa tak posebej, ne glede na host.
<tadej6> no Grega se spomne unixrulz
<miha> čist vseen al vse na enem ip
<tadej6> lp Grega  :)
<miha> al pa vsaka stran na svojem ip
<Grega> oj
<Tadej> me zanima kok je stabilen tale t2 v6 :)
<CrazyLemon> tko kot finančno stanje t-2
<CrazyLemon> bl ne kot ja :p
<Grega> pri t-2 lahko dobis ipv6?
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: jaz nimam pripomb cez t2
<Grega> preko sixxs al kako?
<Tadej> nikol nisem mel problemov z njimi
<Tadej> Grega: native v6 je v testing fazi
<CrazyLemon> em..it wos a đouk :)
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> da ne omenjam telesmeha k ga mam tle v kocevju :S
<Grega> a res? in kako lahko postanem testni uporabnik?
<Tadej> Grega: ne mores :)
<Grega> meh
<Tadej> optika...
<Tadej> za zacetek :)
<Grega> a nima to noname prek?
<Grega> al so ga ze nagnali :>
<Tadej> Grega: kokr marsikej drugega na T2
<Tadej> nene je se tam
<Tadej> sam rabis optiko za zacetek :)
<Grega> skoda :)
<Tadej> sej bo pomoje kmal zadeva public
<Tadej> en dan bos pc prizgal pa bos mel polek v4 se v6 IP ;)
<Grega> in bom full vedel.. :>
<CrazyLemon> hm.. mene zanima zakaj za vraga amis ne dela nč na tem :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ni nič videt da bi delal
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> jaz sem na t2 pogruntal se ko sem bil v Lj
<Tadej> je en neki zajebal in si kr ip dobil :)
<Tadej> pa niso vedel
<Tadej> je pa laufalo se preko sixxs takrat :)
<uni4dfx> Tadej so vedl, sam ne smejo ga uradno Å¡e ponudt ;)
<Tadej> ene 14dni je zadeval laufala, pol je pa un k je to delal pogruntal da je dal na public pa je ugasnu
<uni4dfx> zarad apeca
<Tadej> uni4dfx: to je blo kako leto nazaj al pa se kej vec
<uni4dfx> apek*
<uni4dfx> tako je
<uni4dfx> majo že zelo dolg
<Tadej> so mi fantje s t2 povedal da je en testiral pa ni vedu da je dal na public mrezo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro
<Tadej> sam takrat so mel se prek sixxs tunel
<Tadej> zdej majo pa svoj range
<Tadej> inet6num:       2a01:260::/32
<Tadej> netname:        SI-T-2-20061201
<Tadej> descr:          T-2 d.o.o.
<uni4dfx> hehe, dost naslovou za ene 300 slovenij
<Tadej> :))
<Tadej> jap
<Tadej> no pa sej ce bo vsak dobu rang...
<uni4dfx> bojo mel na dhcp
<uni4dfx> tko da ne boš mel skos isti naslov
<uni4dfx> kar je zakon
<Tadej> ja ko bodo postimal :)
<Tadej> ja sam mogoce bos dobil se rang ipjev
<Tadej> nevem
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> za LAN :D
<Tadej> jaz zdej mam :)
<Tadej> ja logicno bi blo...
<alyosha> Tadej:  kaj na t2 optiki bomo avtomatsko dobili v6 al kako?
<CrazyLemon> ko bo čas za to boš ja :)
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/slovenija-je-mafijski-raj.html
<Pepelka> 'Slovenija je mafijski raj' - 24ur.com
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> Poleg tega, dodaja Prestieri, so ustanove v Sloveniji na plačilnih listah različnih mafij: ruske, srbske, italijanskih, turške, vseh.
<CrazyLemon> to bo zanimiva knjiga :)
<alyosha> Poleg tega, dodaja Prestieri, so ustanove v Sloveniji na plačilnih listah različnih mafij: ruske, srbske, italijanskih, turške, vseh
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> tip kopira za mano:d
<CrazyLemon> [14:55:01] <CrazyLemon> Poleg tega, dodaja Prestieri, so ustanove v Sloveniji na plačilnih listah različnih mafij: ruske, srbske, italijanskih, turške, vseh.
<CrazyLemon> [14:55:53] <CrazyLemon> to bo zanimiva knjiga :)
<CrazyLemon> [14:55:55] <alyosha> Poleg tega, dodaja Prestieri, so ustanove v Sloveniji na plačilnih listah različnih mafij: ruske, srbske, italijanskih, turške, vseh
<CrazyLemon> ful kopiram za tabo.. :))
<CrazyLemon> 54sekund "za" tabo :D
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> lazes
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to si shackal
<alyosha> :DDD
<Grega> tak je ta CrazyLemon, kradljivc
<CrazyLemon> res je..ustavil sem čas atomske ure
<CrazyLemon> da bi lahko pred tabo nato skopiral
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> ..pol si pa pobira zasluge..
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> ta crazy
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo huda je ta slovenija res
<alyosha> jaz bom ustanovil mafijo:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  se pridruzis:D
<CrazyLemon> samo če bom capo di banda!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> može jože:D
<alyosha> bomo bli Kikiriki mafija:D
<Grega> godfather :)
<CrazyLemon> to mi zveni zelo znano :D
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> si gledaw?
<alyosha> Kikiriki mafija:D
<alyosha> najbolsi slovenski film:D
<Tadej> ppl a je komu gmail javljal kej takega:
<Tadej> V računu storitve Gmail bo kmalu zmanjkalo prostora za shranjevanje. Ko bo zmanjkalo prostora, boste e-poštna sporočila lahko začeli ponovno pošiljati ali prejemati šele, ko boste izbrisali nekaj elementov.
<Tadej> s tem da je predal zaseden 23%...
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> nebi vedu
<alyosha> jaz am zasedeno mislim da 1% al 2:D
<CrazyLemon> meni Å¡e ne..pa dvomim da bo kdaj :)
<alyosha> opa opa 11% mam:D
<alyosha> nisem kar tako:D
<alyosha> nic bbl moram na sprehod
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne pozabit na nagobčnik!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> ah ja...
<upd> :=)=))=)==)==)=)
<kubanc> folk, a bi bli z temle prevodom zadovolni? to let computers facilitate formulative thinking as they now facilitate the solution of formulated problems.....->omogočati računalnikom, da pripeljejo določen proces do rešitve,ter nam s tem prikažejo rešitve začrtanih problemov
<upd> suuper je
<upd> !translate en sl to let computers facilitate formulative thinking as they now facilitate the solution of formulated problems
<Pepelka> pustiti računalniki olajšali formulative razmišljanje, saj zdaj olajša reševanje problemov oblikoval
<upd> vidiš da je dobr prevod ^^
<sasa84> lol, a Å¡e zmer ste kle :D
<CrazyLemon> kje pa naj bi bli??? zunaj? na soncu?? pa kaj Å¡e!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> the godfocker    haha :D
<miha> upd: prvi del je super, drugi pa glih obratno kot bi moral
<miha> pr tem prevodu
<roxxxx> oj
<roxxxx> mi pomaga kdo nastelat router?
<upd> miha res je
<upd> roxxxx lej sej ti že dela
<bogdanov> haha
<kubanc> upd, haha :), res je dobr prevod ja
<roxxxx> ne ne zdej sem na drugem
<upd> :)
<upd> roxxxx ja kaj je pa problem
<upd> najprej vse izpolni na routerju pol pa vidiš da ne dela ane
<roxxxx> nevem :) sem ga resetiraw.. in se mi ne poveze.. ga pa pokaze
<roxxxx> v nastavitve sem prsu ampak ne razumem kej dosti
<yang> roxxxx: kaksen router ?
<upd> e to ti bo en drug pomagal :P
<roxxxx> linksys wrt54gs
<roxxxx> :)
<kubanc> jst mam doma wrt54gl
<yang> ali imas linksysov firmwre
<kubanc> samo nimam gor lynksis firmware
<kubanc> mam dd-wrt
<roxxxx> ma uni original firmware j
<kubanc> skenslej ga, pa dej kej druzga gor
<yang> in kaj ti ne deluje ?
<roxxxx> se mi ne poveze
<roxxxx> sem ga lih resetiraw
<yang> ja sej sam od sebe se ne more "povezat" moras ga konfigurirat
<roxxxx> je povezan preko modem od amisa
<roxxxx> a ok do nastavitv sem prsu sam nevem kako ga konfigurirat
<yang> od kod pa si
<roxxxx> kp
<yang> poitem ti bodo koprcani lahko pomagali alyosha ali CrazyLemon
<roxxxx> ok
<upd> a ti mu ne moreš k si predeleč stran doma
<CrazyLemon> roxxxx si naštimal modem da je v bridge mode?
<roxxxx> sem mislu da ko ga resetiras ima kksen basic configuration in ti dela
<roxxxx> oj ne ne nisem ni
<roxxxx> c
<CrazyLemon> no naštimaj..pa izklopi DHCP na modemu
<yang> upd: kako nej mu ga konfiguriram na remote, ce ga nima priklopljenega
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa roxxxx edino kar moraš 'skonfigurirat' je to da vpišeš not uporabniško ime ter geslo
<roxxxx> ok provam najt
<roxxxx> brb
<CrazyLemon> in zdej ga več ne bo nazaj :(
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> hja
<yang> saj ima rezervnega
<roxxxx> evome torej..
<CrazyLemon> roxxxx torej kaj si ustvaru :D
<roxxxx> na pou
<roxxxx> dhcp sem dau disabled
<CrazyLemon> si zrihtal modem tako kot sm ti povedal?
<CrazyLemon> v bridge mode ?
<roxxxx> a tam ki imam wireless mode pise access point
<roxxxx> kaj dam bridge?
<roxxxx> pise wireless ethernet bridge dam to?
<CrazyLemon> hmm..
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa rabiš wireless ?
<roxxxx> zdej je access point
<CrazyLemon> sj maš wrt54gs..a ta nima wirelessa?
<yang> CrazyLemon: saj se ne more connectati na modem, da bi spreminjal tam gor nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda se lahko.. network kabl pa se priklopiš na modem
<roxxxx> zdej sem povezan na router od amisa ampak mi rabi da se povezem na linksysa
<roxxxx> linksys je povezan na router od amisa
<CrazyLemon> roxxxx ma pusti kot access point..sj če ti bo kj zafrkavalo pač izklopiš..ker ne vidim čemu bi sploh mel wireless vklopljen na modemu :)
<roxxxx> buh ok
<roxxxx> kaj je to dhcp?
<yang> daj pejt ti to k njemu domov zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> dhcp pomeni da ti router dodeli IP :)
<CrazyLemon> na kratko povedano :)
<yang> bo hitreje
<roxxxx> brb
<roxxxxx> ce se povezem na linksys ne dela se vedno
<CrazyLemon> roxxxx <CrazyLemon> drugač pa roxxxx edino kar moraš 'skonfigurirat' je to da vpišeš not uporabniško ime ter geslo
<CrazyLemon> si vpisal to v linksysu ?
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa DHCP moraš omogočit na linksysu
<yang> pod PPPoE
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> drugač pa roxxxx edino kar moraš 'skonfigurirat' je to da vpišeš not uporabniško ime ter geslo
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> http://images.brighthub.com/C3/7/C37B96FC209DCF5C09EC77ABAE07D99AD0E251DD_large.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tukaj maš sliko
<CrazyLemon> za dhcp
<CrazyLemon> spodaj na levi pod "Internet connection type"
<CrazyLemon> pa vpišeš  uporabniško ime ter geslo ki ti ga je amis dodelil
<CrazyLemon> ter seveda daš PPPoE connection type kot je yang omenu
<roxxxxx> caki caki caki
<CrazyLemon> roxxxx sam še neki...a ne hodiš ti na računalniško šolo? a vas ne učijo kaj je dhcp?
<roxxxxx> kksno up. ime in geslo? tisto ki rabim za prit do nastavitv od routerja?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> pa vpišeš  uporabniško ime ter geslo ki ti ga je amis dodelil
<yang> roxxxxx: ne tisto iz dokumenta od amisa, ki si ga dobil ob priklopu
<roxxxxx> aaaa uno
<CrazyLemon> pa katero drugo :)
<roxxxxx> jaja tistega nisem
<roxxxxx> [16:12] <CrazyLemon> aja..pa DHCP moraš omogočit na linksysu
<roxxxxx> si mi reku da ga izklopim prej
<CrazyLemon> na modemu od amisa ja!
<CrazyLemon> joj roxxxxx beri kaj pišem :)
<roxxxxx> ok na routerju od amisa izklopim dhcp.. na linksysu ga omogocim
<CrazyLemon> ja
<roxxxxx> pol napisem na linksysu gesto in up ime
<CrazyLemon> tisto ki ti ga je amis dodelil...ja
<roxxxxx> in
<roxxxxx> PPoE?
<roxxxxx> to morem na linksysu omogocit?
<yang> pod connection type
<CrazyLemon> PPPoE je vrsta povezave ja
<CrazyLemon> to ni treba omogočit..boš mel en seznam kjer izbereš to
<yang> tja vpisi geslo v pppoe
<roxxxxx> grem pogledat
<roxxxxx> brb :)
<yang> pa probaj vedno kliknit na "save" predno ga rebootas
<roxxxx> sem omogocu dhcp
<roxxxx> ta ppeop je v istem seyìznamu kot dhcp tko da lahko izberem enega
<roxxxx> v tej sliki tam ki pise automatic configuration dhcp spodaj lahko izberem PPPoE
<roxxxx> http://images.brighthub.com/C3/7/C37B96FC209DCF5C09EC77ABAE07D99AD0E251DD_large.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak spodaj imaš DHCP server
<CrazyLemon> kjer daš ENABLE
<CrazyLemon> in naštimaš začetni IP
<CrazyLemon> ter število IPjev ki ga bo DHCP strežnik podelil
<CrazyLemon> in če bi vidu na desni strani
<CrazyLemon> ti piše
<yang> CrazyLemon: on rabi na AMIS DSLju PPPoE ne pa server DHCP, samo DHCP za njegov interni network
<roxxxx> ja to je ze
<CrazyLemon> "Automatic configuration DHCP : this setting is commonly used by CABLE operators"
<yang> kaksen tip povezave imas , kaksen prikljucek ?
<roxxxx> adsl
<CrazyLemon> torej zgoraj izbereš PPPoE spodaj pa dhcp server ENABLE.. it really aint that hard
<roxxxx> a o
<roxxxx> ok
<CrazyLemon> in na desni strani ti vse lepo piše
<roxxxx> in pol je se en problem.. ne vem kam upisat up ime in geslo
<CrazyLemon> ter opiše nastavitve kaj kera pomeni
<roxxxx> host name?
<yang> za adsl moras vnesti uporabnisko ime in geslo v pppoe drugace ti ne bo delalo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.planetbroadband.net/images/linksys1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> poglej si sliko
<roxxxx> a ok
<roxxxx> grem provat
<sasa84> uf, rutr ;)
<sasa84> a veste kaj sm si jst nrdila...backup the nastavitev :P
<sasa84> the-teh
<roxxxx_> ok sem naredu
<roxxxx_> zdej ze dela ampak morem se izklopit dhcp na amisovem routerju
<yang> sasa84: pametno. A ves koliko prostih brezzicnih dostopnih tock vec bi lahko imeli, ce bi vsi poganjali openwrt
<sasa84> jaz sama verjetno neb znala naštimat routerja
<CrazyLemon> yang ja..in kok  bi blo takih k bi izkoriščal te točke :)
<yang> sasa84: ja linksysov firmware je precej bolj enostaven
<yang> CrazyLemon: sosedje
<sasa84> jst mam unga klasičnga linksysa wrt54gl al kok :)
<yang> ves kok bi se ga jaz lahko napil s piri, ce bi sel malo naokoli pa pomagal pri konfiguracijah
<yang> bolje, da sem trezen doma
<CrazyLemon> roxxxx_ povej mi kaj vas na faxu učijo? :)
<roxxxx_> na amisu je samo DHCP Server: odkljukam? ampak dela tudi zdej ki je uklpoljen
<CrazyLemon> Bilko model! wacap :D
<CrazyLemon> roxxxx_ odznači ja
<roxxxx_> o racunalnistvu do zdej je blo samo java in algoritmi
<Bilko> yo! gre gre
<CrazyLemon> žalostno! :)
<roxxxx_> drugo je vse mat fiz in take
<roxxxx_> res ja sem vidu kko je u kopru bolse
<CrazyLemon> v kopru ne vem kako je..vem pa kako je na fri
<yang> in za tako izobrazevanje moras biti celo v studentskem domu cez teden, kaksna kazen
<CrazyLemon> in odkar je bolonc je program dost bolši..dost bolj uporabne stvari učijo
<roxxxx_> aja preden sem prisu do DHCP Server sem mogu izbrat WS bridge set up, Ws router set up in
<yang> a ti dela zdaj
<roxxxx_> ali set up to amis llu network
<roxxxx_> izberem prvega?
<roxxxx_> ja yang
<yang> no super, dolzan si nama pivo
<roxxxx_> jaja thanks
<roxxxx_> najmanj
<roxxxx_> sej CLju sem ze dowzen par litrov
<yang> potem bo najceneje, da kupis sod naslednjic in vse povabis
<roxxxx_> NOTICE  	You have to restart (power off/on) your Thomson Gateway after reconfiguration.
<roxxxx_> haha jaj a
<CrazyLemon> bo treba začet zbirat donacije :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: www.ubuntu-si-consultants.si
<CrazyLemon> svetovanje ja..tapravi način za pranje denarja :D
<yang> pa naj ti dokazejo, da nisi svetoval !
<CrazyLemon> true that! :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: najboljš je ko v novicah vidiš, da en dobr plačan za delo, ki sam ne ve, kaj sploh delu
<miha> :D
<miha> za neki kr nima pojma dobu več kot 100k eurov
<miha> wtf
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha no..to bi js rad delu  :D
<miha> :D
<miha> mislim, za tolk kesa vsaj... !google random excuse calendar bofh
<Pepelka> BOFH Calendar :: 2011-02-09 http://www.bofhcalendar.com/
<roxxxxx> oj ko sem izklopu dhcp na amisovem routerju ni vec delaw net
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker ga nisi vklopu na linksysu :)
<roxxxxx> grem pogledat se enkrat :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1060-1: Exim vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1060-1
<roxxxxx> ja pise enable
<CrazyLemon> si napisal ipje ??
<roxxxxx> nene
<CrazyLemon> so bli že napisani?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.planetbroadband.net/images/linksys1.jpg
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyLemon> poglej spodaj kjer piše Start IP address
<roxxxxx> imam vse isto razen static dns 1 in 2
<CrazyLemon> dodaj 212.18.32.10
<CrazyLemon> ter 212.18.32.12
<CrazyLemon> tam
<roxxxxx> Start IP Address	 192.168.1. 100 to imam
<roxxxxx> lahko dodajam samo na static dsn
<CrazyLemon> sj to ni važno.. to pomeni da ti začne dodeljevat ipje od 192.168.1.100 naprej
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dodaj 212.18.32.10
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ter 212.18.32.12
<CrazyLemon> pri static dns
<roxxxxx> a ok
<roxxxxx> ima kaj so tej static dsn?
<roxxxxx> dns
<CrazyLemon> jah..dns strežniki so
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru amisovi dns strežniki
<roxxxxx> a ok torej na ena in 2 jih prilepim pol lahko tam izkopim dhcl
<CrazyLemon> hell no
<CrazyLemon> dhcp ostane vklopljen
<roxxxxx> ma na amisovem
<CrazyLemon> izklopi amisov ja..to sm ti že prej povedal..in vklopi tale linksysov... in če ti se ne poveže sam od sebe
<CrazyLemon> odpri terminal ter vpiši
<CrazyLemon> sudo dhclient eth0
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..a si prek wirelessa povezan na linksysa ?
<roxxxxx> sem na windowsu :)
<roxxxxx> ja
<CrazyLemon> pol pozabi kaj sm reku..ker ne vem ukaza  za windows :)
<bogdanov> windows dj
<bogdanov> pa disable enable
<bogdanov> local area
<CrazyLemon> kjes ajvan
<bogdanov> eo bo
<roxxxxx> ja linksisov je ze uklopljen.. ce amisovega izlopim mi ne poveze vec na net.. zdej prilepim ta dva dnsja in provam se enkrat
<CrazyLemon> če ne poglej loge v linksysu
<bogdanov> hard reset
<bogdanov> nared
<bogdanov> pa nanov
<bogdanov> postav
<CrazyLemon> ne ne!
<CrazyLemon> že tko je dovolj problemov mel :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> a je problem
<bogdanov> pppoe
<bogdanov> nastimat
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> če spet ne bo delalo naj pusti dhcp na amisovem modemu pa je
<CrazyLemon> glavno da dela
<CrazyLemon> in da nima noben glavobola
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> kdo je pa men čips pojedu ?
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ce hoce
<bogdanov> linksys
<CrazyLemon> upd bogdanov ma neki umazana usta
<CrazyLemon> ask him!!
<upd> bogdanov dej nazaj
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kva pas
<bogdanov> vuln
<bogdanov> ;))
<upd> :/ odprt je bil res je
<bogdanov> rox ce mas pa dinamic ip pa nabav switch bo najlazi
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99735#99735
<Pepelka> za koliko €/h bi šli opravljat delo, ki zahteva ... - G2 Avla - Forumi FERI
<upd> 9.9€ :P
<miha> jst tud neki takega mislu :)
<miha> pisu pa ne bom
<upd> dj napiš, da ne bo mislu da smo geeki tko k fizički na cest :)
<miha> sj lahk ti napišeš :)
<miha> odprto je vsakemu...
<upd> blah
<upd> !translate en sl  aggregation
<Pepelka> združevanje
<sasa84> jou jou jou wassaaaaaaaaaaaaaap :Dđ
<sasa84> a ste že zrihtal rutr? :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, sm vadla dons :P
<sasa84> u r dead :P
<sasa84> grem Å¡e mal povadt :P
<uni4dfx> "Passphrases are recommended to have a length of 20 or more characters."
<uni4dfx> wth ubuntu
<uni4dfx> kdo si bo zapomnu 20 zkanovno geslo
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jah zmisliš si en stavek ane! :D
<uni4dfx> to ni vredu
<uni4dfx> sej veš :)
<CrazyLemon> MaterKakoJeBlaHudaTistaBejbaVSoboto !
<CrazyLemon> a te niso tega učil na FRI ?!??????
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<uni4dfx> XD
<uni4dfx> ne
<CrazyLemon> seriously? nam je pri KPOV to govoru..stavek si zmisliš
<CrazyLemon> pol pa prve črke stavka
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst kdo si bo pa stavek zapomnu če si komaj geslo zapomnem :D
<uni4dfx> paranoid
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> besede pa to
<uni4dfx> js bi dal kej a la z5waeg09j<wre9gajw4rzhakwrg
<Sky[x]> gre kdo danes v pipo ? :)
<CrazyLemon> in kako za vraga si lahk zapomneš tak niz :D
<uni4dfx> z velik vaje :P
<uni4dfx> sej se da
<uni4dfx> ampak morm met zapisan na listku en cajt
<uni4dfx> kar me skrbi da bo kdo prepisu
<CrazyLemon> sj js mam random crke za amisov dostop
<CrazyLemon> pa sm si ga zapomnu :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da neki+randomčrke+neki+cifre
<CrazyLemon> pa maš cool geslo :)
<bogdanov> cr4zyl3m0nj3c4rh4h4
<CrazyLemon> tako neki
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pozabit "c4r!!"
<bogdanov> ja to itak
<bogdanov> :))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> tko da maš še kak znak zravn ;)
<roxxxxx> CL kaj ti mas tudi hp dv6?
<CrazyLemon> roxxxxx ne
<roxxxxx> a ok
<roxxxxx> nevem zakaj sem mislu da ja :)
<uni4dfx> dans sm pol ure razmišlu zakaj mi server ne boota ubuntuja
<uni4dfx> in pol sm ugotovu da verjetno cdromi ne znajo brat dvdjev
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj tebi tudi ne dela centralna?:DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha centralna?? :D
<alyosha> ogrevanje:DD
<napsy> sm misu da bo kj bol zanimivega :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nimamo mi centralnega ogrevanja :)
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ma totalen luzar!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> eee ja niso lahke
<sasa84> jp jp
<sasa84> pr nas je tko vroče, d...
<sasa84> ej folk, a kdo iz tega lugosa Å¡e kej miga?
<CrazyLemon> louki občasno spregovori besedo ali dve..če se ga pinga :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa so tko k ubuntu.si bl dead k alive :)
<sasa84> včeri sm slučajno pršla do njihove strani...nevem zakaj.. in kao za prjavnco pa čist nč ne dela LOL
<CrazyLemon> !google lugos prijavnica
<Pepelka> LUGOS - Društvo Lugos - Prijavnica http://old_www.lugos.si/lugos/prijavnica.html
<CrazyLemon> en pdf je :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi napisu kratek člančič kaj prnaša unity?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, fora je to, k ne odpre :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je bl job za andrejaZ ker on uporablja unity že dolg in ve kaj je novga
<sasa84> kok nej pa tebe ponucam? :P
<CrazyLemon> you cant :>
<sasa84> andrej dons ni mogu... dopoldne je mogu neki delat u službo :P
<sasa84> službi
<CrazyLemon> jah sj bo kmal vikend :D
<CrazyLemon> <hobgoblin> I'm removing all ubuntu things from my life ...
<CrazyLemon> lool
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> owned by ubuntu? :D
<sasa84> šta to znači? :P
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> kaj zdj gre kdo od tukaj v pipo kej danes ?
<sasa84> a k tei na čaj? :P
<sasa84> alyosha, dj ti men nek povej...eno osebno vprašanje :P
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> osebno pa ne
<alyosha> tko se pa nebomo Å¡li
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> povej kaj te muči
<sasa84> tvoja bodoča tašča... kaj si pa nakuru, d je hotla izključitev?
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> men je to Å¡torija tedna no :)
<alyosha> noting special
<alyosha> reku sem da jo bom povozu:D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> pa itak je blo tobolj da od prej
<alyosha> sem mel ze tko
<alyosha> veliko mapo pri ravnatelju
<alyosha> in pol je blo to smao še en razlog več:D
<alyosha> so se trudli eno 2 3 mesce da bi me izključli
<sasa84> sam je huda... pol pa z njeno hčerko LOL
<alyosha> in pol so nabrali dovolj da so me
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> danes mi je kosilo skuhala:D
<sasa84> loooooooooool
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo sj to je blo
<alyosha> ze
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> 6 7 8 let nazaj?
<sasa84> 10 let nazaj ;)
<alyosha> ne ne niso me u 1. izkljucli:p
<alyosha> 2 sempa naredu no:P
<sasa84> pardon...nism hotla bit žleht :P
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<zdobersek1> STRUDLLLLL
<CrazyLemon> yes please!
<zdobersek1> se kr po en kos grem
<CrazyLemon> 2 zame!
<upd> !translate sl en Å¡e vedno
<Pepelka> still
 * zdobersek1 da CrazyLemonu 2 kosa strudla
<CrazyLemon> you da man!
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e da ne bi kosi bili virtualni bi bil Å¡e bl happy!
<yang> ali zna kdo od vas delati lepe spletne strani ?
<CrazyLemon> grega zna neki spacat skupaj..če mu js dam navdih pa če uporabo copy/paste :P
<CrazyLemon> uporabi*
<yang> php, css, java ?
<zdobersek1> en template se dol potegne in reces da je tvoj ... tak eni delajo.
<zdobersek1> mater no.
<zdobersek1> grem se po en kos.
<CrazyLemon> sej so tudi free templati :D
<frojnd> uporabla kdo tle nlb klik? Zanima me kok je provizije? je to nek procent od nakazane vsote al placam sam kokr stane posebna poloznica?
<CrazyLemon> yang maš kle skya k pravi da je web developer..pa grega je tudi neki... za druge pa ne vem.. aljosha se še uči..tko da čez par let bo tudi on vedu neki :D
<zdobersek1> je napisu 'k pravi' :D:D
<yang> frojnd: ma nlb (pro)klik so nabil ceno za 5 eur dodatno
<yang> frojnd: pejt raj k drugi banki
<CrazyLemon> jah..nisem vidu nobenga njegovga dela..tko da ne bi vedu kok je web developer ter kok ni :)
<frojnd> ja t ogrem itk.. sam morm mislm da do dns nakazat 880eur na nek racun in me zanima..
<CrazyLemon> če nakažeš na moj ti vrnem zaračunano provizijo nazaj
<CrazyLemon> i promise
<CrazyLemon> :))
<yang> frojnd: mislim da imas do neke vrednosti okol 2000/2500 eur provizijo sam 1 eur pogelj si na nlb.si
<frojnd> ok tnx
<frojnd> drugac pa razmislam al koperska al pa abanka kaj mente?
<yang> ma ne
<frojnd> pa kesa v tujini z bankomatov ne dvigam
<yang> avstrijska banka !
<alyosha> BANKA KOPER SMRDI
<frojnd> mnenja predlogi? sem student :)
<alyosha> nestojte tam hodit
<yang> banka koper so jajca
<alyosha> takoje
<frojnd> mislm zele mam ze en racun odprt pr abanki...
<alyosha> abanka
<CrazyLemon> js mam na koperski pa ne plačam nič..ker sm 'študent' :)
<alyosha> ma dok si student je neki tko
<frojnd> sam bi rad mal vecjo vsoto iz nlb prenesu.. nekam
<alyosha> Å¡ekr
<alyosha> pol si ga pa najebo
<alyosha> :D
<yang> frojnd: pozab na slovenske banke, reiffeisen, volksbank, hypo, unicredit to si mal poglej opcije
<alyosha> tudi ja
<alyosha> čeprav na abanki ti zrihtajo use ni panike
<alyosha> tudi pogoji so kr uredu
<frojnd> yang: ne glede na to da sm student :D
<yang> frojnd: se rajsi imajo studente, nimate provizije za vodenje racuna
<frojnd> raiffeisen recimo?
<yang> ne vem
<alyosha> volksbank tudini slaba ne
<alyosha> majo neke ql varjante
<alyosha> smao Banka koper ne
<alyosha> to je največji poraz
<frojnd> :D
<upd> awsome facemoods mi ni uspelo po 2 mesecih odstranit Å¡e... fuck win
<yang> ne poznam detajlov, ampak ziher majo bolj ugodno provizijo etc. recimo unicredit ne zaracunava provizije ce dvignes denar na drugih bankomatih
<alyosha> za velike fante ne tko ko CrazyLemon  ki ma 20€ promet an amesec:p
<frojnd> raiffeisen tut ne kokr vem
<CrazyLemon> alyosha Å¡e to ne! :)))
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<frojnd> sam na bankomatih tak redko dvigujem...
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno bolse ko jaz...jaz mam svojo banko:D
<frojnd> vecinoma sam preko spleta furam kes..
<alyosha> nisem mel prometa na računih več ko 2 leti:D
<CrazyLemon> meni je pri banki koper všeč ker imajo OTP
<alyosha> in tako sem uradno velik slovenski socjalni problem:D
<alyosha> OTP?
<CrazyLemon> in ni važno na katerm OS si..lahk vedno uporabiš spletno banko
<CrazyLemon> brez certifikatov etc
<alyosha> aja
<CrazyLemon> one time password
<alyosha> ma sj majo tudi drugi
<CrazyLemon> tak kalkulator maš :)
<yang> ma ja proklik dela samo z winsi
<alyosha> vem vme ma cura bankokoper:D
<alyosha> unicredit tudi je mela to
<frojnd> jaz nimam pro klik sam navadn klik trenutno pr nlb
<alyosha> dosti pred koprsko
<yang> prov nemaram se logirat preko proklika
<alyosha> takrat je bla Å¡e kako ze
<alyosha> bank austria
<alyosha> neki takega
<yang> navaden klik mislim da dela preko browserja, za proklik pa je win aplikacija
<frojnd> aha
<alyosha> banka je itak nateg:D
<alyosha> powšter si nabavi:DD
<yang> unicredit ima tudi preko browserja deluje pod linuxom
<yang> pa se lepo navigacijo imajo
<yang> tako, da malo razmisli
<frojnd> raiffeisen dela tut prek browserja
<frojnd> aja aja..
<frojnd> ko grem na drugo banko
<frojnd> kak naj prenesem kes da bom cimman provizije placau? :D
<frojnd> grem na nlb in mi skesirajo vse na roke?
<yang> ja
<frojnd> grem na novo banko in dam kes tam da mi nalozijo
<yang> tako je
<frojnd> hm
<yang> ampak te provizije za nakazila med bankami so minimalne, saj pravim cca. 1 eur iz ene banke na drugo do 2000 eur zneska
<frojnd> do 2000
<yang> priblizno, govorim na pamet, neka vsota je
<frojnd> problem je ce mas mal v ec :)
<frojnd> vec
<frojnd> morm pogledat kak ma nlb
<yang> ce imas mal vec je pa tudi napisano
<yang> verjetno je malo rizik, da gres po 10.000 dvignit in potem nosis denar naokoli
<alyosha> pff frojnd  nebi ti malo tu častu
<alyosha> če maš malo preveč:D
<yang> haha
<frojnd> sej castim
<frojnd> ze z idlanjem :D
<alyosha> :D
<yang> Å¡pismo studentje imate vec denarja kot zaposleni , dober vam gre
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> če dila travo cel dan! kako ne bo mel tok dnarja!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> ja sj zato pa jih bojo skenslali zdj:D
<alyosha> ahh z travo ni biznisa:DD
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> nooot:D
<yang> jst imam cel travnik pred bajto, kok mi das ?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jaz se ne ukvarjam z takimi zadevami CrazyLemon  to ve bolše
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> on je kot bi oni rekli "u giru"
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> eee ja
<alyosha> :D
<yang> zadnjic so enega dobili k je imel cel nasad v stanovanju, pa je sosedom elektriko kradel
<alyosha> hehe smo vidli ja..u Laškem
<alyosha> :D
<yang> moras bit precej neumen
<alyosha> ma folk je itak neumen:D
<alyosha> 80-90%
<alyosha> :D
<yang> ce ze zganjas kriminal, ga zganjaj tako da te ne dobijo, drugace se ne splaca
<alyosha> če maš 1000€ el. na mesec te bojo dobili kasneje kot če krades 100€ na mesec
<alyosha> tko kot una2 u vrhniki pizda
<alyosha> meli zakopano u zemlji huuuuuuuge sobo
<alyosha> agregat 80kw mislim da
<alyosha> in pol so kradli el. za stanovanje gor
<alyosha> za luči navadne in podobno
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> :D
<yang> hehe
<alyosha> kako je ze una..vesolje in človeška neumnost ne poznajo mej
<alyosha> al nekako tako
<alyosha> :D
<yang> spustis podnajemnike v stanovanje, oni pa ti naredijo hash-lab
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> da jih ni sram
<alyosha> :D
<yang> cloveska neumnost je brezmejna
<alyosha> Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Albert Einstein
<zdobersek1> Life may not be explainable, but we shouldn't approach it with fear or leave it with regrets either.
<alyosha> good one
<alyosha> joooj rabim eeuuurreee
<alyosha> ma kdo kaj dela?
<alyosha> delam karkoli
<alyosha> skoraj
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes-win> ka se je ze kirmu ubuntu zmrznu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bi bil ta kanal napol prazen:D
<alyosha> kr 90% verjetno no
<alyosha> :D
<yang> ok fantje lepo se imejte, sibam
<alyosha> yang: be good
<yang> fantje in punca ;)
<yang> da ne bo zamere
<alyosha> :DD
<DominiCanes-win> kako je to mogoce
<Grega> w00t
<Grega> :)
<Grega> php, css, java, wtf?! :>
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zanimalo ga je če kdo dela webe
<alyosha> in kaj uporablja
<alyosha> za izdelavo
<alyosha> usaj zdi se mi tako:D
<alyosha> in crazy je reklamiral tebe:D
<alyosha> pizda zdj gledam CSS3 in je kr zajeban:D
<alyosha> maš kr neki uporabnih stvari več
<Grega> pravi moski uporabljajo <table>!
<alyosha> table u table u table z table na table:D
<alyosha> table baje da je najbolj sigurno da bo u useh browserjih na useh sistemih isto
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo nwem
<alyosha> ni najbolj praktično
<sasa84> nč, šibam na drink
<sasa84> papa
<alyosha> c'ya
<Grega> frajer!
<CrazyMelon> ane!
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem prej je blo govora o linksysu
<CrazyMelon> pa me zanima če se je kdo igral z ipv6 na linksysu
<CrazyMelon> al pa če je kdo dal gor radvd al kaj podobnega
<alyosha> ta crazy
<alyosha> samo igral bi se
<CrazyMelon> ma ne..hočem da vsaka naprava ma svoj ipv6 :)
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> se boš mogu malo potrudit:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ma ni treba..men se zdi da radvd vse sam naredi :)
<alyosha> pa si probal?
<CrazyMelon> ne
<alyosha> kdor ne proba neve:D
<alyosha> ja vidš pubec:D
<CrazyMelon> a pozna kdo kak komad k vsebuje "cheese" al pa "sir" ? :D
<CrazyMelon> tko da je v easy komad
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si jedla sir
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ne tist "si jedla sir" čeprav bi tega dal :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> tist je too hard :)
<alyosha> tega si jedla sir poznamo usi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> praw nwem res komada kasnega z "sir" al "cheese"
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> rabim en easy going komad..da lahko dam v animacijo
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> pa na youtube napisi
<alyosha> bo sigurn okaj nasu
<alyosha> bos
<Grega> pisuka, cdja ne morem prekopirat :(
<CrazyMelon> dd!
<Grega> hm, neko kljucavnico imajo datoteke
<Grega> hm
<Grega> dd: beremo »/dev/sr0«: Input/output error
<CrazyMelon> to je meni zadnjič za usb nonstop težilo
<Grega> je to zato, ker je mountan?
<Grega> in kako ga naj unmountam, ce ga ni v 'mount'
<CrazyMelon> če ga unmountaš kako boš skopiral vsebino?
<Grega> An audio CD is not a file system, hence you cannot copy it with dd. Check for yourself, if you insert a data CD it works perfectly.
<CrazyMelon> a ti hočeš rippat audio cd? :)
<CrazyMelon> tega pa ne podpiramo! :p
<Grega> ma ne vem, piratski cd je, muzika
<Grega> ampak ko gam copy
<Grega> dam*
<Grega> v... tistem programu na B.. :)
<Grega> se ne zgodi nic :)
<CrazyMelon> jah..no idea
<CrazyMelon> probaj ker drug program
<Grega> ok, bom skopiral na disk.. pa dal potem burn audio cd
<Grega> ce sploh je kje ta opcija..
<CrazyMelon> čeprav je možno da je to zaradi "te ključavnice"
<CrazyMelon> mogla bi bit
<CrazyMelon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-mSFIzegHQ
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Cheese song
<CrazyMelon> :DDD
<Grega> milibog
<Grega> huh, http://www.shrani.si/f/3I/Kf/4npMJXJV/imga0050.jpg
<Grega> CrazyMelon: a ves kje je to? :)
<marko-_-> christooss_, bogdanov oa?
<marko-_-> dons bom mel star wars maraton:D
<CrazyMelon> Grega: ena punca k misli da je letalo?
<CrazyMelon> una mala iz californication?
<Grega> lol
<Grega> kje sem te vprasal, ne kdo :) ampak.. si ze ugotovil kje :)
<CrazyMelon> aja kje je to :D
<Grega> drugace pa je to moja mama :>
<CrazyMelon> kdo pa je to :D
<CrazyMelon> a res?? tko mlada??
<Grega> no ja :>
<Tadej> ja sej grega tud ni prav starina :D
<Grega> 16 ravno ni, ne :>
<Tadej> ne vec :P
<Tadej> Grega: se megana vozis?
<Tadej> uno sminko
<Tadej> :)
<Grega> ja
<miha> heh na pogledih slovenije se dobr zabavajo
<miha> o mar
<miha> maržah :D
<Grega> letos ga morem prodat, ker bo razpado :>
<Tadej> se kr zadovolen?
<Tadej> lih to sem mislu vprasat
<Tadej> ce vse dela al ne :)
<Grega> poleti sem mel probleme s sipami, gumbki za odklep/zaklep ne delajo..
<Grega> nekaj je s kuplongo narobe
<Tadej> kir motor pa mas?
<Grega> :)
<Grega> 1.9 dizl
<Tadej> dizl cabrio??
<Grega> ja
<Tadej> uff
<Tadej> no ja sej traktorji po vecini nimajo strehe :P
<Tadej> motor dela?
<Tadej> turbina zivi?
<Grega> motor nekaj trese zacne case :>
<Tadej> dokler se belo za tabo ne kadi ni panike :P
<Grega> letos se ga morem resit
<Tadej> hehe
<Tadej> kaj pa pol?
<Grega> nekega bencinca z 300 konji :>
<CrazyMelon> ford focus rs
<CrazyMelon> :)
<Grega> bmw6? :>
<CrazyMelon> 6ko? no ja..js bi raj bmw m3 coupe
<CrazyMelon> k pa bmw 6
<Grega> saj se hecam, to ni smiselno :) to zere ene 17l..
<CrazyMelon> sj maš 50trgovin! you can afford it!!
<CrazyMelon> :p
<Grega> zdaj jim bom dal ceno 50eur/mesec, pol pa mogoce res :>
<Grega> do poletja pocakam, takrat se moj avto dobi nekaj na ceni, pol pa bomo vidli :)
<CrazyMelon> fensi model..cabria fura :))
<Grega> eh, saj nima nekega smisla.. ravno 2 meseca lahko pedra spilas :)
<Grega> al pa se to ne
<Tadej> Grega: jaz mam 1.8T
<Tadej> 159KM
<Tadej> 150KM
<Tadej> bencin seveda
<Grega> cabrio?
<Tadej> pa pije 8l
<Tadej> ne mam klimo :)
<Grega> :)
<Tadej> nisem jaz za cabrio
<Tadej> bi mi glava vn Å¡trlela :)
<Grega> to je kr ql, 8l bencin..
<Tadej> jap
<Tadej> sam mestna je pa 12l
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> sploh zjutraj pozimi
<Grega> auh :)
<Tadej> ampak
<Tadej> 8,2 mam zdej povprecje od maja
<Tadej> Lj -- Kočevje
<Grega> to je dobro
<Tadej> sam nonstop prehitevam pa taka bolj dinamicna voznja
<Grega> jaz sicer ze dolgo nisem pogledal, ampak mislim, da bi bilo ene 7l povprecna
<Tadej> 1l manj
<Tadej> pa ene 40KM manj...
<Grega> ja
<Tadej> nikoli vec NA motorja
<Tadej> turbo for life :)
<Tadej> aja pa to je motor z 220000km :)
<Tadej> prede k mucka :)
<Grega> samo moj je tud pocasi 200k priblizuje :>
<Tadej> sam tvoj se trese :P
<Grega> ene 50k sem mu ze dol zbil :>
<Tadej> jaz pa 30k od maja mesca :)
<Grega> :>
<Grega> eh, ti avti so..
<Grega> brezveze :)
<Tadej> ni ga bolsga k avto :)
<Tadej> sam dizl ne sme bit :)
<Grega> ja, pa da zere ene 17l :)
<CrazyMelon> kaj pa maš enga bencinca da je turbo? nism še slišu za turbo bencinca :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu
<Grega> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyMelon> http://www.youtube.com/aljazeeraenglish?feature=ticker
<Pepelka> YouTube        - AlJazeeraEnglish's Channel
<Grega> youtube ima live stream?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<sasa84> najbolš je k sta tariq ramadan pa žižek :)
<Grega> tud za navadne smrtnike?
<sasa84> kao intervju za aljazeera :Dđ
<sasa84> tariqa ramadana smo mal an faxu Å¡tudiral :)
<miha> sasa84: si gledala?
<miha> :)
<miha> dobr ga seka zizek, aljazeera ga ma pa rada, že 2 al 3x bil tm
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIpiXJW3dYE
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Riz Khan - Are we living in the end times?
<miha> http://blog.kvarkadabra.net/2011/02/zizek-na-al-jazeeri-komu-v-resnici.html
<Pepelka> Kvarkadabra blog: Žižek na Al Jazeeri: Komu v resnici teror bolj ustreza kot mir?
<miha> pač o slovenski politiki tip nima pojma, na tole pa se zgleda spozna :)
<miha> kaj češ, sam da tle mir
<miha> :)
<miha> You're invited to try Firefox 4 Beta for Android. Get it from the Market app, or go to http://firefox.com/m on your mobile. You can also install it over-the air: http://mzl.la/fxOTA
<Pepelka> Mozilla.com | Mobile
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/s-pastorko-spocel-osem-otrok-201731/clanek
<Pepelka> S pastorko spočel osem otrok - članek | Svet | Zurnal24.si
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyMelon> meni ni ravno najbolš delal
<CrazyMelon> ff
<CrazyMelon> 4
<DominiCanes> kako smo kej
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/fakulteta-zlorabila-ministra-201734/clanek
<DominiCanes> sasa84 si ker razmislila
<Pepelka> Fakulteta  zlorabila  ministra - članek | Slovenija | Zurnal24.si
<DominiCanes> zlorabila---na kak nacin
<miha> sliko so dal, tud on dobu diplomo na gea college
<miha> :D
<miha> lol
<miha> mubarak bo pa zgleda šel.. v živo na cnn...
<miha> :D
<DominiCanes> ma bo drek
<DominiCanes> dokler ma prekop ne gre nikamot
<DominiCanes> nikamor
<DominiCanes> prvo mora denar pobrat
<miha> če je pameten, bo šel. to je približno zadnja prilka, da se izogne vislicam in gre na počitnice v tujino...
<miha> denar je že davno pobral
<miha> 70 miljard $ ma njegova familija zunaj..
<DominiCanes> ma kake vislice
<CrazyMelon> cnn je tko kot če bi gledal državno televizijo
<CrazyMelon> bunch of crap :)
<DominiCanes> tako je
<miha> CrazyMelon: live stream... žurko majo na trgu
<miha> love parade
<miha> :D
<sasa84> evo mene
<CrazyMelon> vidim ja
<CrazyMelon> gledam live stream  :)
<sasa84> sorči, sm špilala openareno ;)
<DominiCanes> ka si kej gledala
<miha> sasa84: ti si prava supergeekica
<miha> :D
<sasa84> zakaj sem supergeekica?
<miha> openarena?
<sasa84> DominiCanes, mal sm razmišlala...
<miha> :D
<DominiCanes> jutri mam izpit pol pa soboto predavanja....tak da vse kar mas za rect bi blo super da poves
<sasa84> tist 3d je res kul
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> samo?
<DominiCanes> samo....
<sasa84> si kej razmišlu...pol bi blo bl temno ozadje al kok?
<DominiCanes> ja pomoje ja
<sasa84> no prou
<sasa84> pa Å¡e neki...a bi se dal un napis Å¡e bl vidt?
<DominiCanes> mislim lahko grem na svetlo stran
<sasa84> magar mal bl odebeljen?
<DominiCanes> seveda
<sasa84> oki doki
<DominiCanes> kaj mislis da bi bilo bolje da svetlo
<DominiCanes> mislim kao neka bela
<sasa84> no sej...ozadje ej lokh tud rumenkasto...itak vse paše, al pa oranžno, al ap sivo
<sasa84> ni da ni
<DominiCanes> okidoki
<upd> !translate auto sl besane noči
<Pepelka> besane noči
<upd> kaj to pomen
<upd> to morte vi vedit
<sasa84> christooss_, bogdanov ...
<DominiCanes> gremo tak naredit....naj bo ozadje sivo, pol rumenkasto dober pase
<sasa84> ku lkul
<DominiCanes> ok
<sasa84> mislm...ful ti hvala, k se tok trudš no :)
<DominiCanes> ma ni panike
<sasa84> DominiCanes WOOT
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyMelon> nč ful ti hvala
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, a si na faxu? :P
<CrazyMelon> zahvali se mu tko k lahk se sam ženska zahval!
<DominiCanes> ja starec na faksu
<sasa84> DominiCanes, a nisi ti poročen?
<DominiCanes> jp
<DominiCanes> tako je
<sasa84> evo CrazyMelon ...kr sanji :P
<CrazyMelon> poročen geek??
<sasa84> to je dedec, ki je zadovoln tud s hvala :)
<CrazyMelon> js sm mislu da je to sam bigwejl :/
<DominiCanes> premal se dela dobrih stvari
<DominiCanes> samo kes vlada naokol
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> blo bi najboljs da bi bla kaka svetovna vojna
<sasa84> DominiCanes pa BigWhale si vzemte za vzor... pejte mal vn hudiča :P
<sasa84> DominiCanes, ne klič hudiča :\
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> nas tak al tak ne bojo nasl
<BigWhale> kwa bi spet radi?
<CrazyMelon> lejga..tapravi vzor..ruthless and straight forward!
<BigWhale> sasa ma prav
<BigWhale> karkol rece
<BigWhale> sam pokimejte pa recte: ja tko je to ja
<DominiCanes> hmm
<BigWhale> bo se najbolj!
<DominiCanes> kire serije se kej gledajo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> BigWhale, sam rekla sem jim, nej si tebe pa DominiCanes vzamejo za vzpor, k sta poročena... ;)
<sasa84> pač...verjetno sta se vsaj ven mal spravla :P
<DominiCanes> ne js sem si jo narocil prek ebaya
<DominiCanes> rofl
<CrazyMelon> uu..ukrainka?
<CrazyMelon> al shemale tajka?
<CrazyMelon> :S
<DominiCanes> ne vem kaj je shemale tajka
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> shemale tajlandice mona:D
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, v tem času bi vrjetn že zvedu če je :P
<alyosha> zadnjic lih nek dokumentarac na slo2 dol tajland in to
<DominiCanes> se vedno nimam pojma
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: my toughts exactly
<alyosha> in zenska neka uno
<alyosha> neki govori razlaga
<alyosha> še cura mi reče lj jo ta kako je luštna
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> in pol da tiča vn?
<alyosha> in beka cez par minut pove
<alyosha> kao
<CrazyMelon> :))
<alyosha> jz sem prva na našem selu
<alyosha> kao menjala spol
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> looooooool
<alyosha> samo beka je bla res uno tko
<alyosha> very real
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> a ti že spraševal punco če bi šla v troje z njo a :)))
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> nemaram tajlandic jz
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> en moj kolega se je dal operirat...
<CrazyMelon> niti js..razn če ne pokaže rojstnega lista :DD
<alyosha> mega mu je
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  lol
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> in je ena misica z njim spala...k jo je zanimal kok je pač s takim ;)
<DominiCanes> hmmmm
<CrazyMelon> uuu
<sasa84> oz. tako :P
<DominiCanes> o cem vi to
<CrazyMelon> dobr trik
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<CrazyMelon> to si prav moram zapisat
<sasa84> kao tič pa joške :)
<alyosha> DominiCanes:  shemale tajka = moški spremenjen u zensko
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  pssst
<alyosha> sem lih pojedu
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, nared si joške ;)
<CrazyMelon> mam js joške!
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma lepe joškice
<DominiCanes> pa ja crazy melon
<alyosha> tašne mehko čvrste
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> abuuuu :P
<CrazyMelon> shemale = ženska z tičem al pa moški z joški..karkol ti bl paše ;)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes> boško z. joško
<sasa84> shemale je pravzaprav tisti, k je glih napol... je že ženske hormone, ima narjene prsi, ni blo pa še operacije d se spol spremeni
<alyosha> dj kaj bolj pametnega povedat no
<alyosha> ne nekih teh
<alyosha> weirdows
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> mogoče je pa sex dobr
<alyosha> omg
<sasa84> nežni k ženska in majo tiča :P
<alyosha> grem jaz tv gledat
<sasa84> hahahahaha
 * alyosha off
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ljoši noooo
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: si zrihtal router?
<alyosha> CrazyMelon:  fa Å¡o
<alyosha> samo ...
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> tip je kupu nek router
<alyosha> za 30€
<alyosha> pol veš kako dela
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> ma preklet chip es :D
<sasa84> hehe
<DominiCanes> js mam en ruter za prodat
<bogdanov> wrt54gl 50eu?!¨?!?!!
<bogdanov> dominicanes
<bogdanov> kok 200eu
<alyosha> CrazyMelon:  nek linksys cisco smting
<alyosha> majhen ful
<alyosha> katastrofa
<DominiCanes> za router
<alyosha> enkrat dela enkrat ne dela
<DominiCanes> misli
<DominiCanes> ka pa vem
<CrazyMelon> če je linksys pol mora bit cool :D
<alyosha> je pa res da na laptopu od seke je kažin
<alyosha> mah
<bogdanov> alyosha
<DominiCanes> bogdanov: ga kupis
<bogdanov> ker linksys
<alyosha> nisem siguren model tocno sem pozabu
<alyosha> nek cisco powerd
<alyosha> najbolj cheap
<alyosha> 33€
<alyosha> 32,90
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> Å¡e 33 ni bil :P
<bogdanov> dd-wrt
<bogdanov> dj gor
<CrazyMelon> !google linksys 33€
<Pepelka> Linksys - Nakupi Najdi.si http://nakupi.najdi.si/najdi/duplex/LINKSYS/
<alyosha> sj to ne treba menjat frimewire
<alyosha> framewame
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes> ha ha moj star ruter se tu prodaja za 40kn
<DominiCanes> js ti ga dam za 10 €
<bogdanov> kerga
<sasa84> 40 kun? aje to 2 kofeta?
<Grega> to je 40eur! najmanj!
<Grega> :>
<bogdanov> ceje wrt54gl kupm
<bogdanov> :P
<DominiCanes> vsaj 40€
<alyosha> CrazyMelon:  pizda ne najdem nikjer tega
<CrazyMelon> 40kn = 5€
<DominiCanes> mislis chip
<alyosha> ewo ga online da prasam model:D
<DominiCanes> al kaj
<Grega> CrazyMelon: ce si hrvat je 40kn == 40eur :>
<CrazyMelon> prašaj tega luzarja :D
<bogdanov> haha
<DominiCanes> tako je
<CrazyMelon> Grega: če si hrvat pol 40kn = 5€ ..verjem mi..dost jih je takihi k vejo tečaj na pamet
<DominiCanes> 40kn = 45€
<CrazyMelon> k grejo v trst al pa v koper v shoping
<DominiCanes> v koper v shoping
<DominiCanes> po kaj
<alyosha> pff
<Grega> ribe
<Grega> :>
<DominiCanes> rofl
<alyosha> koper je metropola mona
<alyosha> use mamo
<CrazyMelon> oblačila..po kaj le
<DominiCanes> koper metropola.....ha ha ha ha ha ha   ha ha ha looping ha
<alyosha> KOPER JE METROPOLA
<sasa84> 40kun je tam ene dobre 3 eure :P
<DominiCanes> 7 €
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: tok casa racunas
<DominiCanes> rofl
<CrazyMelon> pa spet ne zracunas pravilno
<CrazyMelon> :)
<CrazyMelon> 7.x kn = 1 €
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, pa kaj si tak pizdun... jaz sploh ne znam računat :P
<sasa84> kwa pa jst vem tečja ;)
<sasa84> tečaj
<DominiCanes> 5€
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyMelon> pa zakaj za vraga pol govoriš da je dobre 3€ :D
<alyosha> CrazyMelon:  http://www.linksysbycisco.com/APAC/en/support/WRT54GH
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka> Linksys by Cisco - WRT54GH Support
<sasa84> tko na oko...dost ma ;)
<DominiCanes> ok kdo kupi router za 5€
<alyosha> nic gremjaz housa gledat
<sasa84> alyosha, čafčiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> roxette majo nov album :P
<DominiCanes> housa gledajo samo v kopru
<sasa84> aja...vas Å¡e ni blo takrat :P
<DominiCanes> js sn bil
<sasa84> ti že... tile otroc še ne ;)
<DominiCanes> pa nimam kej dobrega za rect
<DominiCanes> otroci
<DominiCanes> ha ha h
<sasa84> men jih je fotr poturil tm konc 80tih :P
<sasa84> roxette, queeni, tina turner...
<DominiCanes> ce tole 84 pomen tvojo leto rojstva pol sn js se starejsi
<sasa84> kolk si ti letnik?
<sasa84> ne, jaz sem 84 stara ;)
<DominiCanes> 79
<DominiCanes> lol
<sasa84> sem že v penziji 25 let sinko :P
<DominiCanes> si drek
<sasa84> v prostem času se pa mal s kompi ukvarjam...k mam cajt ;)
<sasa84> pol k dam vnuke spat ;)
<DominiCanes> kako da ne
 * sasa84 je super babica :D
<DominiCanes> vidis js pa se vedno house, drum n  bass in dubstep poslusam
<sasa84> no...jaz pa pr svojih 26tih... najraj opero, rock pa dober star pop
<sasa84> :)
<DominiCanes> damn
<DominiCanes> opera rules
<DominiCanes> to je res
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ti k si u zagrebu...lisinski rula
<DominiCanes> ma ja sam je narejen iz azbesta
<DominiCanes> tak da kr pejt tja
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyMelon> mubarak ne bo odstopu :)
<Grega> CrazyMelon: http://intradayfun.com/2011/02/apple-iphone-girls-phone-girl eat that!!
<Pepelka> Apple iPhone Girls - Phone Girl
<CrazyMelon> Grega: SFW?
<Grega> sfw?
<Grega> andriod tega nima!
<Grega> :P
<CrazyMelon> safe for work ? :)
<CrazyMelon> SFW..gaddemit
<DominiCanes> ma moj ma
<Grega> ne bit ljubosumen, no :P
<DominiCanes> moj htc ma
<DominiCanes> moj ma vse
<DominiCanes> celo laser
<Grega> itak
<DominiCanes> moj ma telefonske stevilke spravljene na sim.....ka pa tvoj
<Grega> ampak ne zato, ker je htc, ampak ker je operater vip-hr
<DominiCanes> tako je
<DominiCanes> vip-rules
<DominiCanes> kir kupi laptop toshiba A200
<DominiCanes> da cujem cene
<DominiCanes> gremo gremo
<DominiCanes> se par minut
<CrazyMelon> 30
<Grega> svasta :)
<CrazyMelon> KN
<DominiCanes> crazy da 30....cujem tipkanje
<DominiCanes> ajde grega da te vidim
<DominiCanes> dej se mal isprsi
<Grega> am? kolk hoces?
<sasa84> 32KN
<DominiCanes> evo 2000 kn
<Grega> zmenjeno!
<DominiCanes> pa se gremo cenkat
<sasa84> ejjjj, mogla bi bit dražba!!!
<sasa84> :P
<Grega> zal
<DominiCanes> ni zal...kam ti ga prpelem
<DominiCanes> ti sam priprav 2000kn
<DominiCanes> ce ne ti bom pa moral noge polomt
<Grega> florida, usa
<DominiCanes> grega mislim da lazes....no to te bo kostal
<Grega> a da ti kupim povratno letalsko karto, da mi ga osebno dostavis?
<DominiCanes> ajde
<Grega> ajdeeee
<DominiCanes> ajde
<sasa84> lol
<DominiCanes> ajde frajeru
<Grega> frajeru :))
<sasa84> lol
<DominiCanes> rofl
<sasa84> Grega, od kod si pa ti doma?
<Grega> od kot sem doma? iz maribora
<sasa84> achsoooo
<DominiCanes> iz totega maribora
<sasa84> tak tak ;)
<sasa84> ka te je čuj :D
<DominiCanes> ka pa te je
<sasa84> abuuuu :D
<DominiCanes> ka pa delas v ameriki
<sasa84> zanga je MB amerika ;)
<DominiCanes> evo ni vam treba jet v cerkev http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12391129
<Pepelka> BBC News - Catholic church gives blessing to iPhone app
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> nej mi papež še iphone kup, d bom lohk spoved lepo opravla :P
<sasa84> sicer bi bla zadovolna tud s htcjem...
<sasa84> :P
<DominiCanes> js sem zadovoljen z htcejem
<lobi> kaj se kdo kaj spozna na elektroniko
<CrazyMelon> js vem da ne smeš dat mokra prsta v štekr :D
<DominiCanes> kdo ti je to glupost reku
<DominiCanes> seveda lahko
<CrazyMelon> posnam video in dokaž da lahko
<DominiCanes> ce ne verjames
<DominiCanes> pol pa nc
<DominiCanes> js samo povem da ne bos idiot izpadu
<lobi> seveda lahko
<lobi> ne res ima kdo kaj pojma
<DominiCanes> mors napisat vprasanje
<sasa84> jp
<lobi> varovalko mi skos skuri v zvocnikih.
<sasa84> kaj te zanima? ;)
<lobi> kak prizgem jo ze skuri
<sasa84> lobi, dej bl močnejš varovalko ;)
<lobi> ok
<lobi> to je delna resitve
<lobi> kaj pa ce potem kaj pride
<sasa84> nekje maš kratk stik al kwa?
<lobi> rad bi vedel v cem je problem
<lobi> hm
<lobi> samo kje
<lobi> se nisem nic odpiral itn.
<lobi> enako je kot sem kupil
<lobi> pol pa naenkrat ni vec delalo
<sasa84> hm
<lobi> pogleda varvalko in je bila skurjena
<lobi> pa sem danes tri zamenjo
<sasa84> uf
<DominiCanes> mogoce ti je out na resiveru premocn
<lobi> pa je vse skurlo takoj
<DominiCanes> mas presvoh zvocnike
<lobi> v bistvu je to na resiveru
<DominiCanes> sej
<DominiCanes> poglej si out kolk gre vn iz resivera in kolk lahko zvocniki sprejmejo
<lobi> http://si.centrsource.com/store/genius-zvocniki-sw-hf-5-1-5005/3fcd16ce-cce3-4557-bec9-6cd1ebefbb9e/&usg=__Zmpc6ELdq4jpN0UG35gyUYICi9U=&h=272&w=320&sz=11&hl=en&start=0&sig2=00xcfUsK_gbSXgakHSAsoA&zoom=1&tbnid=DILPNlE3klEB0M:
<Pepelka> Point$ Trgovina - Genius zvočniki SW-HF 5.1 5005 - Centrsource.si
<lobi> take imam
<lobi> to je varovalka za elektriko
<DominiCanes> aha elektrika
<lobi> kar pomeni da jih niti vklopit ne morem in jo ze skuri
<DominiCanes> ja pol mas pa shortcut nekje
<lobi> hm
<lobi> pizda mi je cudno
<sasa84> jst bi tud rekla d je en kratk stik
<lobi> ce pa nisem nic odpiral
<sasa84> sej lohk d si kej ruknu
<DominiCanes> jp
<lobi> kaj bi bilo dobro da odprem
<lobi> nimam ruge
<lobi> druge
<sasa84> to je itak bl tko na izi naštiman...en tak sunk pa je vse narobe
<lobi> hm
<lobi> bom pogledo zdaj noter
<gapi> čer
<sasa84> oj
<lobi> hm
<lobi> odpr gor
<lobi> nic ne vidim
<lobi> haha
<lobi> pa je sla se zadnja varovalka
<upd> oh d0h b0h
<upd> odpri preveri kable, lohk je ojačevalnik al pa tam ko štelaš glasnos.
<upd> sigurno je pa da je nekje stik če ti skuri varovalko
<upd> anyway če si nabijal al pa kej da je bil stik, lohk da je tud skurjeno, pol boš vidu črno na plošči..
<upd> aj kak poseben izraz za te obcestne svetilke v angleščini ?
<alyosha> upd:  kaj ti si prej reku kasen framewame:D si poberem za linksys?
<CrazyLemon> firmware*
<upd> jaz nič.
<alyosha> ah sem falu:D
<alyosha> firmware mona:D
<alyosha> wedno pozabim
<alyosha> :D
<upd> tud nick si falu
<upd> moje sožalje
<alyosha> ja ja nick sem falu:D
<alyosha> firmware wem da sem..sem napisal skupek podobnih črk:D
<upd> ok zdej si pa Å¡e mene zmedu
<alyosha> no frks:D
<upd> !translate sl en sod
<Pepelka> et al
<marko__> christooss_, bogdanov oa?
<CrazyLemon> upd barrel
<upd> thanks
<gapi> vprašanje: A spss dela v linuxu
<CrazyLemon> a ti nismo odgovorili na to vprašanje že enkrat?
<CrazyLemon> tukaj oz. na forumu?
<gapi> men než
<gapi> ne*
<gapi> ker jest ga ne uporabljam    ampak ga bo uporabljala ena deklca   k mela probleme z virusi  in popizdu in dal ji linuxa na kištico
<CrazyLemon> !forum spss
<Pepelka> spss (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4711/
<CrazyLemon> oh..fdv!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<gapi> ok ta spss dobiš na faxu al kako
<lobi> gapi: R je resitev
<lobi> gapi: http://www.r-project.org/
<Pepelka> The R Project for Statistical Computing
<CrazyLemon> eem.. spss ni sam za statistiko :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj kok js vem
<lobi> zakaj pa je
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa.. dat enmu FDVjevcu al pa fdvjevki R in dat jim SPSS - kjer diplomirajo iz tega... big difference
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pri SPSS predvidevam da večinoma naklikajo
<CrazyLemon> medtem k R moraš poznat sintakso
<lobi> tako kot se nauci klikat
<lobi> se nauci tudi sintakso
<lobi> ;)
<lobi> ali pa ne
<lobi> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni tko :)
<CrazyLemon> si delal v R-ju?
<lobi> sem se ucil malo samo
<lobi> pol sem pusto za nekaj cajta
<lobi> pa se ze dolgo nisem spravo zraven
<lobi> prisel sem do osnov
<lobi> deskreptivna statistika itn
<lobi> nis posebnega
<lobi> nic*
<lobi> vendar pa je cool
<lobi> ce obvladas
<lobi> ker lahko zadevo tudi lepo z latexom povezes
<lobi> v bistvu pa sploh ne vem zakaj nas fucking spss ucijo na faksih
<lobi> ucite nas programe ki so zastojn
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/italijanski-programi-nezakonito-zasedli-slovenske-frekvence/250654
<Pepelka> Italijanski programi nezakonito zasedli slovenske frekvence :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> nas so učili R
<marko__> christooss_, bogdanov oa?
<lobi> lepo
<lobi> hvala bogu
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da si nisem nič zapomnu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lobi> :D
<lobi> pa tudi fucking windowsi v vseh osnovnih solah
<lobi> kolko gre tu denarja za razne licence itn.
<lobi> CrazyLemon: btw. ce hoces obnovit http://ablejec.nib.si/R/#Manual znanje
<Pepelka> Andrej Blejec R page
<lobi> ;)
<CrazyLemon> lobi ti si andrej?
<lobi> ne
<CrazyLemon> če si da ti dam ban ker spammaš!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<lobi> taki frajer pa nisem
<CrazyLemon> ampak cool..tnx :)
<marko__> spipalo se mi bo kaj sem zdaj delal v openareni :D
<marko__> včasih se res preveč vživim
<CrazyLemon> lobi tale andrej blejec je pa taprav geek..vsaj po sliki sodeč :D
<marko__> jst ne vem kwa se z napsyem zadnje cajte dogaja :D
<CrazyLemon> marko__ zaljubljen je fant :>
<marko__> kr neke random statuse na fejsbuku objavlja, pa 3/4 jih je povezanih z alkoholom
<marko__> pa zdej kr neki event
<marko__> dela
<marko__> brez smisla
<marko__> v tem guinnessu je pa hudo dost hudih beje
<marko__> Today at 00:00
<marko__> Kje?
<marko__> to je njegov event:D
<CrazyLemon> ja sm vidu ja :DD
<CrazyLemon> fant začeu žurat :D
<lobi> CrazyLemon: cool tip
<upd> CrazyLemon maya se da material teksturo stisnit na nekem polju izbranem ?
<sasa84> nč...grem spat
<CrazyLemon> upd nisem se dosti igral s teksturami
<sasa84> jutr morm ob 7h ustat
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne bi vedu :)
<upd> ok
<sasa84> nočkoooooo
<lobi> ima kdo kaj izkusenj z izdelovanjem DVD-jev
<lobi> kateri program bi bil cool na ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> izdelovanje DVDjev v kerem smislu?
<upd> http://www.polygonblog.com/3d-monster oioiio ta monster je čist hud :P
<Pepelka> 3D Monster &laquo;  Polygon Blog &#8211; 3ds Max Tutorials
<lobi> da naredis prav DVD film
<lobi> kot ce bi kupil
<lobi> da imas menu
<lobi> itn
<CrazyLemon> aja..da lahk pol na dvdplayerju izbiraš pri meniju etc ?
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bi vedu..nisem Å¡e vidu takega programa :)
<lobi> jap
<lobi> hm
<lobi> kako pa to naredijo v filmski industriji
<CrazyLemon> jah predvidevam tko kot vse kar se naredi v filmski industriji....z enim od X adobe programov :D
<upd> !google create menu in movie ubuntu
<Pepelka> [ubuntu] Is there a video program that will let me create menus ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657802
<CrazyLemon> teh powah of google :D
<lobi> hah
<marko__> !google create a dvd movie disc on ubuntu
<Pepelka> HOWTO: Make DVD Videos Using Tovid: The Video Disc Authoring Suite ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936
<marko__> :)
<marko__> to ti bo verjetno bolj kul
<lobi> ocitno smo  nasli
<lobi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1WwXg4FNjU&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - tovid/todisc switched menu demo
<marko__> !google nasty shemales
<Pepelka> ShemaleXXX presents - The Best and Hottest Shemale Porn Movies in ... http://www.theshemalexxx.com/
<marko__> bbl
<lobi> !google kurac
<Pepelka> GenSpot iskalnik - velik kurac http://www.genspot.com/SearchResults.aspx?search_for=velik%20kurac&amp;content=video
<CrazyLemon> lobi ne sam tovid
<CrazyLemon> tudi devede
<lobi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taEOdmz6Vpw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Making DVD Movies with DeVeDe in Ubuntu or Linux Mint Screencast Tutorial
<CrazyLemon> pa dvd styler
<lobi> thanks
<lobi> nic
<lobi> grem jaz spat
<lobi> ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Jork> heloudi
<Jork> oouu tiha maša
<Jork> kul kul
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-11
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kjes ajvan
<bogdanov> mah eo bo ti
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma evo..dosadno :)
<bogdanov> ma jst rihtam 3x p4
<bogdanov> krneki
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ti maš doma servis jebote :D
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> uraden al tko..na črno :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> na crno
<bogdanov> upam da bo pa u prihodnosti
<bogdanov> uraden
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa odpreš s.p.
<CrazyLemon> še 2k € pobereš od države
<CrazyLemon> in btk :D
<bogdanov> ja sj bom
<bogdanov> sam morm prostor bol uredit pa to.
<bogdanov> drgac pa premislujem
<bogdanov> kokr je sosed
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> a sosed tudi ma servis ?
<bogdanov> nene
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj vsak kranjčan ma servis računalnikov al kaj :D
<bogdanov> sosed.si
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi Å¡ou na dom
<CrazyLemon> preveč porničev gledaš ! :DD     ne boš dobu tko zlahka :)))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> Operacijski sistem + Office + Zaščita 	178,99 €
<CrazyLemon> WTF ??
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> kere cene ma folk ne se jebat
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> zanc sm govoru z enmu
<bogdanov> dva wrtja
<CrazyLemon> namestitev programa  60€  !
<bogdanov> postavitev
<bogdanov> omrezja
<bogdanov> 500eu
<CrazyLemon> lool :D
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..js bi mogu odpret tud rač. storitve
<CrazyLemon> pa dat petino cene :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxh4797x17w&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Dan Clark&#39;s Guide to Dating - 10 Things You Shouldn&#39;t Say On A Date
<CrazyLemon> ta tip ma carske fore :D
<bogdanov> GOJKOAJKULA FTW?!?!
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ni gojko :((
<upd> :)
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2BccVeAurI&feature=player_embedded&oref=http://www.youtube.com/v/e2BccVeAurI%26feature%3Dplayer_embedded%26hl%3Den_GB%26fs%3D1%26&has_verified=1
<Pepelka> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> i'm so soory
<alyosha> are you ok
<alyosha> zenska neumna
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54AW7V2O9xc&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Comic owns heckler, wins back crowd
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  poznaš ti unega Emina Pečanina?
<CrazyLemon> ma nimam pojma kdo je
<alyosha> tip neki u finalu kao Bosanskega talenta
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> vem sam da je adis obseden z njim
<alyosha> tu iz portoroza
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> res :D
<alyosha> tip je mjuzišn mona:D
<alyosha> kaj tip se bo poroču z njim?:D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sSMiz9mi7M&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Emin Pecanin-Jedina
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kko je tip smešen:D
<alyosha> tip je biw sigurno tepen u Å¡oli:D
<alyosha> Emine mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj js vem kaj bo tip delau z njim
<CrazyLemon> samo nonstop neke videe lepi
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> kaj tip je komentiraw a
<alyosha> bravo emin, eto i uđe zasluženo﻿ u finale, čestitke!!!!﻿
<alyosha> adiidis 6 days ago
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dj dj grem jaz spat
<alyosha> bolse bo:d
<alyosha> jooj nedelajo baterije u telekomandi
<alyosha> praw res ne preostane drugo ko da grem spat.
<alyosha> ajd pplz gutte nacht
 * alyosha off
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ma kdo ksnga
<bogdanov> athlona 1800-2000
<bogdanov> da semu kje
<bogdanov> nabira prah
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ECS/K7VMM%28V1.2A%29.html
<Pepelka> CPU-Upgrade: ECS K7VMM(V1.2A) processor support
<bogdanov> athlon XP
<bogdanov> ce ma kdo kej
<bogdanov> ;)
<marko__> za kolko
<bogdanov> za pir
<marko__> za en milijon evrov
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> :))
<marko__> SPIPALO SE MI BO KAKO JE BEDNO
<bogdanov> aja zakva
<bogdanov> fakk kok mam p4
<bogdanov> SFUKAL
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> svet plus tv
<bogdanov> marko zate
<bogdanov> da se opustis
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> milan stankovic odjavi se sa fejsa
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> imal koga
<bogdanov> :D
<whatsup[damnNS]> Fantje, je možno da ne morem šlatnit ESCja na grub 1.5 če je v ibmjevem biosu enablan Legacy mode?
<BigWhale> mozno je vse
<whatsup[damnNS]> In torej tudi to?
<whatsup[damnNS]> ker bios se ne odziva ko pridem not
<whatsup[damnNS]> "funkcionirt niht"
<BigWhale> dej keyboard na drug USB port
<BigWhale> al pa PS2 keyboard
<BigWhale> hehe
<whatsup[damnNS]> keyboard je ps-2
<whatsup[damnNS]> in je na ps-2
<whatsup[damnNS]> ima 2 usb porta
<whatsup[damnNS]> in nimam usb miške/tipkovnce
<whatsup[damnNS]> zdravn tega pa nevem če tku star bios podpira usb hardware :P
<whatsup[damnNS]> kišta je INTELLISTATION E PRO
<BigWhale> hm pol bi moral delat
<whatsup[damnNS]> kaj je pa notr zdravn tega ubuntujčka pa me ne prašat! :D
<whatsup[damnNS]> ja grub 1.5
<whatsup[damnNS]> aja btw
<whatsup[damnNS]> do login windowa mi reagira sam na F1 (enter bios settings
<whatsup[damnNS]> pol se pa ustavi - ne dela esc za v grub menu, ne dela karkoli za po biosu se premikat
<whatsup[damnNS]> :@
<whatsup[damnNS]> ampak u bios pridem
<whatsup[damnNS]> :\
<whatsup[damnNS]> Imam pa feelin' da je glih ta legacy mode -.-
<whatsup[damnNS]> In ker trenutnega upravnika ni danes tukej, nimam ključa od te kišturine da bi resetiral bios............ Other stuff are imaginable :P
<whatsup[damnNS]> andrejz: jaz sem tukej, pa ti? na kemijskem inštitutu a!? :P
<andrejz> čestitam! znaš brati ;)
<whatsup[damnNS]> andrejz: :P
<whatsup[damnNS]> sam ugibam. xD
<whatsup[damnNS]> Å¡e zmerej se pa lahko na glavo postavim pa ne dobim sebe v ta grub menu! -.-
<whatsup[damnNS]> Nej kdo od vaših izzumi kemijsko tekočino, k bi resetirala bios brez da bi rablo baterijo not pa ven stavit, andrejz :P
<andrejz> probaj se na roke postavt, namesto na glavo :)
<whatsup[damnNS]> ma zaradi mene lahko naredim četvorni backflip če mi ga uspe ali ne :D
<andrejz> :)
<whatsup[damnNS]> Me bolj zanima, katera mona je nstavila legacy mode! -.-
<whatsup[damnNS]> in kako ga disejblat??!
<andrejz> po moje so bli teroristi
<whatsup[damnNS]> Ma ne teroristi v taki javni ustanovi
<whatsup[damnNS]> prej kaka salamenska mona brez kančka anglenščine, ki je mislil da bo potem to "legalno" :D
<whatsup[damnNS]> sam vseeno
<whatsup[damnNS]> biosi so za pod ključ -.-
<andrejz> se strinjam
<andrejz> brb
<whatsup[damnNS]> sej ta je pod ključem... (fizičnim -.- ne pa psihičnim)
<whatsup[damnNS]> grem pogledat za sigurno
<whatsup[damnNS]> seberemo
<Pepelka>  [COKS] : Prva stabilna izdaja LibreOffice 3.3, spet neodvisnega naslednika OpenOffice.org  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=744
<whatsup[fakofNS]> Uglavnem
<whatsup[fakofNS]> stvar je odprta
<whatsup[fakofNS]> ampak ko bo manj gužve bom resetiral bios
<whatsup[fakofNS]> Ni blo zaklenjeno, narobe sem odpiral. xD
<Pepelka>  [COKS] : Nova pogodba o uporabi Microsoft programske opreme za Å¡ole v Sloveniji  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=748
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<teardrop> lo
<Tadej> evo pa gremo pocas v koper
<whatsup[fakofNS]> Popravu sm. spizdu ven baterijo za kako minutko... nastavu nastavitve "as should it be" in zdej dela vse b/p
<whatsup[fakofNS]> :D
<whatsup[fakofNS]> tudi grub
<alyosha> Tadej:  kaj je u kopru lepega?
<alyosha> :D
<Tadej> od moje sestra gre na informativca
<Tadej> jaz sem pa sofer :)
<alyosha> hehe lepo:D
<alyosha> kašna šola?
<alyosha> zdj mamo polno usega u kopru:D
<Tadej> managment
<Tadej> cankarjeva 5
<alyosha> ahh managment:p :D
<Tadej> to je una k gre od starih zaporov gor do cerkve ane?
<alyosha> tako je
<alyosha> čisto zraven dijaškega je uhod
<alyosha> skoraj na trgu že
<Tadej> tam pri zgornjem rondoju nekje?
<alyosha> dijaški ve katiri je ne
<Tadej> aja pol Å¡e naprej gor...
<Tadej> ne
<alyosha> una večja stavba
<Tadej> :)
<alyosha> skoraj na vrhu gor
<alyosha> "klanca"
<alyosha> :D
<Tadej> ja
<alyosha> na desni strani
<alyosha> je en avečja stavba ti bo takoj jasno da je dijaški
<Tadej> tik pred trgom?
<alyosha> in 10m naprej
<alyosha> je vhod u managment
<alyosha> ja ja
<Tadej> aha
<alyosha> skoraj na trgu ze
<alyosha> samo z aprkingom bo slaba:D
<alyosha> ker danes so informativni ne
<Tadej> nc picim pocasi moram se v Radomlje po en laptop
<alyosha> owke
<alyosha> srečno pot
<alyosha> :D
<Tadej> danke
<Tadej> mej se
<alyosha> enako
<sasa84_> jošiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<alyosha> ooo
<alyosha> šaška
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84_> radomlje? LOL
<alyosha> kaj ti negreš na informativni danes:p
<sasa84_> a greš h kšni punci? ;)
<sasa84_> informativni?
<sasa84_> LOL
<alyosha> sasa84_:  tadej gre ja:D
<alyosha> sasa84_:  kaj se smeješ na informativni pejt:p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ManMadeKiller: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<alyosha> http://www.eternalcode.com/100-google-tricks-that-will-save-you-time-in-school
<Pepelka> 100+ Google Tricks That Will Save You Time in School &#8211; Eternal Code
<alyosha> something useful
<andrejz> bu, nokia gre ne windows
<andrejz> :(
<whatsup[fakofNS]> Ba-rabe :D
<whatsup[fakofNS]> tle je tudi informativ
<whatsup[fakofNS]> c
<whatsup[fakofNS]> jst pa nič ne vem -.-
<alyosha> andrejz:  ma symbian bojo totalno opustili al večina telefonov gre na win?
<whatsup[fakofNS]> nokia gre na nekej tretjega
<andrejz> http://www.osnews.com/story/24399/Nokia_Microsoft_Announce_Deep_Partnership
<whatsup[fakofNS]> ne symb, ne win, ne jav
<Pepelka> Nokia, Microsoft Announce Deep Partnership
<whatsup[fakofNS]> a
<whatsup[fakofNS]> nekej četrtega
<andrejz> na windows7 gredo
<whatsup[fakofNS]> o.O
<andrejz> pa meego za rezervo
<sasa84_> :\
<whatsup[fakofNS]> za tablete sem slišal
<whatsup[fakofNS]> ja za MEEGO
<whatsup[fakofNS]> tko je
<andrejz> no zdaj ej to mim
<whatsup[fakofNS]> dandans največ hardwareja dela ok na windowsih
<whatsup[fakofNS]> in to mi gre na kurac
<whatsup[fakofNS]> pošteno
<whatsup[fakofNS]> :)
<whatsup[fakofNS]> rabimo narest nek hardware k je linux-only supported
<whatsup[fakofNS]> :D
<whatsup[fakofNS]> brb
<alyosha> pizda kaj ma kdo kašno idejo kako bi jaz amturo naredu
<alyosha> poklicno maturo:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: OpenOffice.org Database  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4750/new/posts/
<alyosha> ker une taprave se mi neda delat ker je tezja:p:
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda neki čudni pogoji somona nič mi ni jasno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ManMadeKiller: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ManMadeKiller: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Počasno kipiranje na USB in obratno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4751/new/posts/
<miha> http://24ur.com/clanki-spored/bodoci-bruci-in-dijaki-zavzeli-mesta.html
<Pepelka> Bodoči bruci povzročili zastoje - 24ur.com
<miha> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ManMadeKiller: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ManMadeKiller: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> ker une taprave se mi neda delat ker je tezja:p:
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutro ;)
<Grega> "jutro, jutro?!?!" :)
<DominiCanes> jutro ka si pa ti pil
<DominiCanes> sasa84: danes grem spet mal delat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ dej tistemu pošlji mail glede predavanja
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/oce-pogresanih-dvojcic-pocivata-v-miru-in-nista-trpeli/250715 kak psiho
<Pepelka> Oče pogrešanih dvojčic: Počivata v miru in nista trpeli :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  res ne?
<alyosha> mislim sj delat jo bom šow pol bomo pa vidl:D če nardim ql čene pa tudi:D
<DominiCanes> wasssupp beachess
<DominiCanes> kje so pocen externi hd ji  1T al pa 2T
<andrejpan> china express?
<DominiCanes> china ha
<DominiCanes> damn
<DominiCanes> light in the box ?
<andrejpan> drugače pa resno, ebay pa free shepping in to je to
<DominiCanes> ok
<andrejpan> v sloveniji jih boš "preplačal" aka pač, ko se zadeva pokvari jo neses takoj nazaj, na kitajsko pošiljat pa traja oziroma preveri kako je s tem, mogoče lahko neses uradnim zastopnikom, ki imajo sedež tle v evropi
<DominiCanes> ma sej
<andrejpan> načeloma do sedaj res nisem kupoval takšnih zadev iz kitajske, medtem pa ko kablovje in ostalo drobnarijo, pa že skoz
<DominiCanes> ja sej
<andrejpan> ti si rekel, da hočeš imet pocen :)
<DominiCanes> jp
<andrejpan> idem ja, lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ManMadeKiller: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.siol.net/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2011/02/zaporniki_facebook.aspx
<Pepelka> Zaporniki kaznovani, če uporabljajo Facebook - SiOL.net
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha meni ni blo težko :) slovenščino itak moraš tist spis napisat..to je pis of kejk neki zmutiš pa je
<CrazyLemon> angleščina je itak pis of kejk
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa se ne spomnem kaj je blo
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/139987
<Pepelka> Kranjčan v votlem stebru mostu gojil za 15.000 evrov konoplje
<miha> heh, hekerji v egiptu so mal obdelal stran edine prave Partije tm
<miha> http://www.cairondp.org/new/
<miha> google translate to prevede kot O safe from Egypt
<miha> Keep our country and to our beloved Egypt, and all enemies of evils ... I love you Egypt
<CrazyLemon> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/4692/nokiaphone.jpg
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> the future of nokia :)
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1604999
<Pepelka> STA: Grčija končno črtala diskete iz košarice za računanje inflacije
<alyosha> samo tej travarji
<alyosha> vedno več jih je
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  vem ja da nebi smelo bit tko tezko samo uni ustni del se mi res ne da preveč
<alyosha> neka teorija pri slovenskici
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> bomo vidli
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bom sow delat pa bomo widli kaj bom naredu ane:D
<alyosha> sj so 2 roka ne? lahko greš hitro popravljat?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha js nobenga  ustnega nisem meu :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hodi na zavod za zaposlovanje..naj ti oni plačajo :)
<CrazyLemon> in vidu sm une tvoje pizze v mercatorju..srednja žalost :D
<CrazyLemon> niso bog ve kako velike
<yang> v ljubljani so nekje pice po 4 eur, se dva najest aod ene
<yang> dva se najesta od ene
<yang> miha: ja spet se je en nategnu s konopljo
<yang> miha: zadne case jih kar lovijo, kot ribe na trnek
<marko__> prav tak
<marko__> marihuana je droga.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kako nisi mel ustnega?? kako si ti to delaw?? kaj ni da ki se dela maturo isto z temi klinci ki delajo redno?
<alyosha> in pizze so zakon!:D
<alyosha> za 2,5€ je perfect
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  na zavod ne grem da mi plačajo ker semjim dowzen malo €:D + jaz sem an zavodu gor u tolminu
<alyosha> in moram pol gor hodit
<alyosha> in se mi res neda:D
<alyosha> sj kaj je 100€ matura nekje?
<alyosha> to bo nonka častla:D bo usa vesela samo da grem delat:D
<alyosha> marko__:  kaj alkohol pa ni?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha men se zdi dda je 400€
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<yang> CrazyLemon: toje pa dobra finta, da imas v avatarju QR kodo
<marko__> alyosha, alkohol ni droga
<marko__> marihuana pa je
<marko__> marihuana ubija ljudi...
<marko__> alkohol je legalen
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1061-1: iTALC vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1061-1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david.ilovar: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> yang ane :)
<upd0> www.google.si contains content from ayjfblduzs.ru, a site known to distribute malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site. :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Trenutno na strani ( 44 gostov, 3 registriranih uporabnikov )
<CrazyLemon> fensi :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy kdo je admin google analyticsa da mi da dostop? :)
<bogdanov> re
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david.ilovar: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<alyosha> <marko__> alyosha, alkohol ni droga
<alyosha> <marko__> marihuana pa je
<alyosha> <marko__> marihuana ubija ljudi...
<alyosha> <marko__> alkohol je legalen
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> marko__:  preberi si kašno knjigo rajši ko da pišeš neumnosti
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kasne 400€ ??? kaj si ti to delal
<marko__> zakaj bi bral knjigo
<marko__> tako je
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma ti si delal cew uni maturitetni tečaj tudi al samo ispit?
<marko__> marihuana je ilegalna ker ubija ljudi in ni zdrava
<alyosha> marko__:  ma tako je samo u tvojiglavi
<marko__> alkohol pa ne Å¡kodi
<alyosha> zdj nevem več al si sarkastičen
<alyosha> al ...
 * yang je narocil tole http://www.sarathlakshman.com/my-book/
<Pepelka> Book | Sarath Lakshman
<marko__> marijuana kills
<CrazyLemon> alyosha skupaj matura tolko stane...vsaj tko so na zavodu takrat rekli :)
<CrazyLemon> in alyosha pusti marko__ ker samo trolla. očitno nima nič bl pametnega za počet :)
<alyosha> ma to so te na zavodu malo nategnili:D samo ispit je 90€ previrjeno:D cel tečaj maturiteni z ispitom pa je neki okoli 300 400€ ja
<alyosha> ma ti si hotu dam al ne?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma mi grejo na ziwce tašni ljudje:D upam da je sarkastičen ker čene mu ni druge kot da skoči pod vlak:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja..samo en izpit je 90€
<CrazyLemon> ti pa jih maš hm..4 ? :)
<marko__> alyosha, zakaj pa je pol marihuana prepovedana?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  nic mi ni vec jasno ma baje da so usi skupaj 90€ in kaj jih ni 5?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha 5? kateri to?
<alyosha> marko__:  sem ti reku da si kašno knjigo preberi
<alyosha> pa splošna matura
<alyosha> maš 5 ispitow
<upd0> da da
<upd0> ova druga so 4
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> poklicna
<marko__> ja ne vem zgleda da si ti poučem v tem, hočem od tebe slišat alyosha
<upd0> da
<marko__> najlažje je rečt "idi preberi kako knjigo"
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a ti si bil na eko. gimnaziji ? :)
<marko__> jaz ti tudi lahko rečem da idi preberi knjigo zakaj je heroin dobra stvar
<alyosha> ne:D
<alyosha> tehnik
<CrazyLemon> jah zakaj za vraga bi hotu it delat splošno potem :D
<alyosha> pa ker ne moram it delat poklicne
<alyosha> kot občan
<alyosha> to kao kot občan oz. 21letnik greš lahko delat samo splošno
<CrazyLemon> pol si jebau ježa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> poklicne ne
<alyosha> poklicno lahko delaš samo če si končal use letnike
<alyosha> ali imaš mojstrski ispit
<CrazyLemon> aja..eh..ti pol je tvoja trenutna skrb da končaš prvo use letnike :D
<CrazyLemon> -ti
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> kaj je s tabo
<alyosha> wes kolko časa se pol to šele vleče:D
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/senica-za-odvetnisko-pisarno-placuje-najemnino-hypo-leasingu/250737
<alyosha> 24 ispitow prijatu:D
<Pepelka> Senica za odvetniško pisarno plačuje najemnino Hypo Leasingu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> pa sej ne moreš direkt it delat maturo
<CrazyLemon> brez da končaš letnike
<alyosha> seveda lahko
<alyosha> ko dopolneš 21 let
<alyosha> greš direkt na maturo lahko
<alyosha> splošno
<alyosha> ampak to ti je samo pogoj
<CrazyLemon> ma ne bi js to pustiu :D
<alyosha> da se upišeš na fax
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ni nič ta matura
<marko__> zaradi marihuane nimaš mature alyosha
<alyosha> nobena kvalifikacija
<alyosha> marko__:  tako je
<marko__> miha, povej da je marihuana nevarna in da ubija
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  opaj me da ga kickam:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha /ignore marko__
<marko__> sam tko, jaz sem za marihuano, samo ti nimaš nobenega pametnega argumenta zakaj je tako
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti da sam trolla
<alyosha> sj res
<CrazyLemon> ti pa ne štekaš :)
<marko__> zaradi tega tudi ljudje ne bodo tega nikoli resno vzeli
<alyosha> nice
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  useeno mi gre na ziwce:D
<miha> marihuana? nevarna? manj kot zrak v celju...
<upd0> ahahaha
<miha> potencialno pljučni rak.. ampak za to itak imamo cinkarno celje
<marko__> haha
<miha> so wtf
<upd0> valda da je nevarna če je prepovedana
<upd0> dojemte že enkrat jezus kristus
<marko__> tako je
<upd0> kar je prepovedano je nevarno
<upd0> ker greš lohk v zapor
<marko__> ne sprašujte zakaj je nevarno
<marko__> če država reče da je, pol je
<upd0> druga stvar je a je zdravo ali ni zdravo
<upd0> nevarno pa je!
<miha> marko__: če katarina kresal to pravi, pa bo že držal...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<marko__> miha preseli se z mano v ljubljano
<miha> hmmm, mi bos predstavil vse vrstnice? :)
<marko__> tudi lahko
<miha> ok
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david.ilovar: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<napsy> CrazyLemon: mmm ti bom poskusu dan
<napsy> dat*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<napsy> CrazyLemon: hm ok js ti ne morm dat access v analytics
<CrazyLemon> napsy kdo je pa teb dal če se spomneš?
<napsy> mislim da blaz
<CrazyLemon> hm..ok..bom blažu pol zatežil :)
<napsy> mhm lahka pa ti nrdim screenshot ce hoces
<CrazyLemon> ma ni treba
<CrazyLemon> sam povej če je tok prometa kot ponavad
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> al kej pada/raste :)
<napsy> ~ 2500/mesec je
<napsy> je ko ponavad ja, malce vec
<CrazyLemon> sam tok..to je mal :S
<napsy> ah ne
<napsy> narobe sm gledu
<napsy> cak
<napsy> tist je na teden
<CrazyLemon> aja..to je pa solidno ja :)
<napsy> mesecno se je mal znizu
<CrazyLemon> 10k na mesec..its ok :)
<napsy> decembra je blo priblizno 11000
<napsy> mm ja ko ponavad je
<alyosha> kaj to ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> cool..tnx
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> niste vi kar tako:D
<alyosha> kje so reklame?:D
<CrazyLemon> ni :)
<alyosha> pa sj si hodu na ekonomsko:D kako Å¡e ni reklam gor?:D
<alyosha> Å¡e tko lep plac je levo in desno od weba:D
<CrazyLemon> ma mene ne bi motle če bi ble elegantno prikazane in ne bi izgledalo kot ena cheap stran
<CrazyLemon> sam drugi se ne strinjajo
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> če drugi niso hodli na ekonomsko:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david.ilovar: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> To je dobra stvar za zajebancijo, sem imel na Ceedu in provida led luči, 2 meseca ponoči so ble scene na obvoznci dokler mi jih niso ..da se vljudno izrazim, možje postave zaplenil ter me oglobili za 900€, ker sem po pomoti hotel ustaviti njihovo civilno vozilo hehe. Sem imel pa napis POLICIJA, peljite za mano. Marsikateri je za mano peljal kar do bloka.
<CrazyLemon> hahahahahaha :DD caaaar..hotu policaje ustavit :D
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> veš kakojim ni blo nič jasno šele njim
<alyosha> nic dj grem jaz u merkator po pico:D
<CrazyLemon> haha..ajde :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kia-world.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Kia-Rio-5-door-image.jpg     sexy :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david.ilovar: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<napsy> Sky[x]: kako se pocutis :-)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> napsy: ful fajn danes res
<Sky[x]> treba ponovit :)
<Sky[x]> green bastard ! :D
<napsy> hehe :-)
<napsy> de best :D
<napsy> js sm se pa kr mal ulil uceri
<Sky[x]> hehe
<napsy> ko smo sli v ortota pol :)
<Sky[x]> ej pol sva film gledala
<Sky[x]> pa sem zaspal haha :D
<napsy> eeeh
<napsy> norc :)
<napsy> js pa v orto pol pa ob enih treh domov
<napsy> sam je mal glupo blo ker je bla bedna muska
<Sky[x]> ko ma že grega stran od unih shopov ?
<roxxxxx> oj sem lih inst ubuntu kateri plugin mi rabi za gledat videe??
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: [Ubuntu 10.04] PHP Server  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4753/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> roxxxxx plugin za videe gledat? misliš na flash ?
<roxxxxx> e flash
<roxxxxx> caki sem dau chromium zdej
<Grega> ve kdo za kaksno slovensko stran, ki ima +18 opozorilo? :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega amaterji.net !? :D
<Jork> :)
<roxxxxx> mi je uspelo
<Grega> ?
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> hm..čak kaj je bla že tista stran
<CrazyLemon> amaterji.com!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ni gut
<CrazyLemon> a je +18 opozorilo ??
<DominiCanes> kak se lahko preveris mb na graficni ce je na mizi
<CrazyLemon> !google "starejši od 18 let" sex splosni pogoji
<Pepelka> Splošni pogoji SMS storitve »SEX FANTAZIJE - SMSCITY.net http://www.smscity.net/si/sexfantazije.php
<Jork> wtv je pa to zaena stran?
<Grega> kaki zakon je gledat na "eroticni trgovini" kako si dildote narocajo :>>
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je na tvojem strežniku to
<CrazyLemon> po moje imaš pravico :D
<upd0> Grega dj naslove od pičke
<CrazyLemon> je pa problem..če vidiš osebne podatke in če posleš mail na mojca.rabi.dildo@gmail.com
<upd0> pa pridem jest na dom
<upd0> namest dildota :D
<CrazyLemon> da ji lahko ti ponudiš neki bl mesnatega
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> Grega kok pa kej dildotov naročajo? :D
<Grega> kr :>
<CrazyLemon> 10?
<CrazyLemon> 20?
<CrazyLemon> 50?
<Grega> en dildo na dan, za dober vsakdan!
<Grega> haha
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati #ubuntu-si zgodovino pogovorov se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji IRC sestanek : januar/februar 2011 ! | <Grega> en dildo na dan, za dober vsakdan!
<Grega> upd0: bom dal tebe vmes, mogoce te kira naroci :))
<Grega> oh :)
<CrazyLemon> :P
<upd0> evo to to :D
<upd0> sam more bit pod 60kg pa črne lase modre oči
<Grega> rent-a-dildo
<upd0> 180cmm
<upd0> :D
<Grega> oh
<Grega> do zdaj nisem pomislil kaksne dekline te dildote narocajo..
<Grega> zdaj pa sem :(
<Grega> damn you
<CrazyLemon> 180 ???
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi rad žirafo
<CrazyLemon> 175cm!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd0> 180 max sm mislu
<upd0> :)
<upd0> ma da ma nooogee :D
<upd0> hehe
<upd0> dildoti ne puščajo toj fora
<upd0> ok to se smešno slišal
<CrazyLemon> !google leaking dildos
<Pepelka> Sexy ladies exploring tight leaking holes of each other with pink ... http://www.definebabe.com/video/0gz/piper-fawn/
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> i didnt expect that one :D
<upd0> 0.o
<upd0> lol
<DominiCanes> kira je fora red hat linuxov
<Grega> lol
<DominiCanes> ka tocno je dobro pr njih in kaj ni
<upd0> fak spet morm pornič gledat damn you :D
<teardrop> bogi
<upd0> bogi moj tič...
<miha> !google red hat porn
<upd0> bbl
<Pepelka> redhat porno,anal sex video,porno video,adult filmler,sikiş izle ... http://redhatporn.com/
<DominiCanes> dej naj mi nekdo pove kaj je dobro za red hat linux
<Grega> lol
<Grega> myfreecamn!
<Grega> cams*
<DominiCanes> ka noben ne ve kaj je red hat linux
<Grega> neeeee
<DominiCanes> grega tebe tak al tak nisn nc uprasu, ker ti nimas pojma o nobeni stvari
<Grega> :)
<Grega> vem nekaj o dildotih
<DominiCanes> ja pol si ga pa potegn v iz riti in povej kaksn je filing
<hrga> notranja masaža prostate :P
<Grega> DominiCanes: ni slab
<DominiCanes> good 4 u
<Grega> :)
<DominiCanes> jebes vazelin
<andrejz> @DominiCanes: RedHat je namenjen predvsem za strežnike
<andrejz> in ima temu primerne pakete (dokaj konzervativne)
<miha> andrejz: pa ma kako prednost, glede na to da je debian zastonj?
<andrejz> @miha: odvisno koga vprašaš - če hočeš brezplačen red hat si poglej centos
<miha> sm probal centos, nč ne dela
<andrejz> red hat predvsem nudi podporo
<miha> Å¡e v primerjavi z debianom :)
<miha> Å¡e fail2ban nima v repozitoriju no
<miha> kak server os je ot
<miha> to
<miha> :D
<andrejz> jaz nisem sistemc, da bi ti vedel povedat :) vem da ima red hat zelo dobro virtualizacijo, ne vem pa ali je to na voljo na vseh linux os-ih
<DominiCanes> hvala
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuu
<Grega> juhuuuuuuuu
<Grega> DominiCanes: zakaj si tako nesramen do mene? :(
<DominiCanes> problem je v tem da nism nesramen
<Grega> pol pa je nekaj narobe s tabo
<DominiCanes> sasa84: gremo v akcijo ta weekend da naredimo stran kot se spodobi
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<DominiCanes> grem jst zdej
<Grega> :(
<DominiCanes> grega ti si sramota za ljudski rod
<miha> kaj mata vidva?
<Grega> ne vem :>
<Grega> nima me rad pa ne vem zakaj
<Grega> srce me boli
<upd0> :)
<Grega> res!
<DominiCanes> tak je to
<andrejz> Grega kupi kišto pira pa te bodo meli vsi radi
<Grega> ohjoj, se vec je takih, ki me ne marajo? :((
<DominiCanes> pir je za slabice....daj absint
<DominiCanes> rofl
<Grega> tipicno :>
<DominiCanes> tako je Grega dej pir
<Grega> zdaj se odloci al si slabic al ne..
<DominiCanes> js lahko pijem pir in nisem slabic....za razliko od tebe, ti kar koli pijes si slabic
<Grega> tocno ja
<Grega> :)
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> tak je ze samo ime je cudno
<DominiCanes> grega
<DominiCanes> kaj je to
<upd> tvoj je pa čist hud.
<Grega> daj, srdzan
<Grega> :>
<DominiCanes> nic absolutno nc
<Grega> ne seri :)
<DominiCanes> morem to je naravna stvar
<DominiCanes> tak je to
<Grega> oh, fun :)
<miha> DominiCanes: a 'miha' je tud cudno?
<Grega> miha: kaj tebi ni jasno
<DominiCanes> miha : mal je cudno
<Grega> vse je cudno, razen dominikanec
<Grega> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: KUBUNTU ( tovarniške nastavitve )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4754/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> miha je po mongolsko "konj brez jajc"
<DominiCanes> rofl
<Grega> in pol bi naj jaz dal za pir..
<Grega> oh
<DominiCanes> ce dobr premislim bi moral dat miha
<miha> DominiCanes: link?
<DominiCanes> link?
<kubanc> kako bi po sovensko rekl computer time-sharing?
<kubanc> *slovensko
<upd> računalniško časovno deljenje 0.o
<kubanc> časovna delitev računalniških virov
<upd> ya
<DominiCanes> ka delas seminar
<miha> DominiCanes: link do slovarja mongolščine
<miha> google translate bi tud Å¡el
<Grega> jaz bi rekel samo deljenje racunalniskih virov
<Grega> namrec ta "time" nima neke veze s casom, vsaj ne dobesedno
<uni4dfx> zakaj mv komanda kr naenkrat ne dela več tko k včasih... al je z mano kej narobe
<upd> ne dela v kakšnem pomenu ?
<miha> Grega: seveda ima zvezo s časom. hardwerska ura redno interrupta procesor in v prekinitveni rutini se zamenja aktivni proces.
<uni4dfx> upd: mv *.mp3 /media/X/Music/
<uni4dfx> to ne dela
<uni4dfx> mv: invalid option -- ' '
<DominiCanes> www.mihaass.org/slovar-mongol/33344php
<miha> DominiCanes: mi ne dela ta stran :)
<DominiCanes> slab racunalnik al pa nimas dobre veze
<Grega> miha: ja, ze, ampak.. "casovno deljenje virov" mi ne zveni prav..
<Grega> lol
<Grega> win :>
<Neo--> islovar pravi da je time-sharing system sistem z dodeljevanjem časa
<Grega> ampak ne da ti casa, vire ti da v casu, ko jih on ne potrebuje
<Neo--> mhm
<upd> uni4dfx ja en mp3 se ti narobe začne verjetno z -blabla.mp3
<uni4dfx> wtf kero sranje
<Grega> mogoce z dodeljevanjem procesorskega casa
<Grega> mah..
<upd> uni4dfx mja v nautilus preimenuj..
<miha> tu na feri so govoril o "časovnih rezinah"  :)
<uni4dfx> upd no ja tnx, nebi tole tok hitr pogruntu
<upd> np
<Grega> DominiCanes: in.. drugace? :))
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> gre
<DominiCanes> pa ti
<Grega> ah, ves kak je..
<DominiCanes> grem gledat film
<Grega> CrazyLemon: http://content.yieldmanager.edgesuite.net/atoms/b5/bd/c5/cf/b5bdc5cf91df7321979901c3508a161.swf zmore tvoj android to?!
<sasa84> oj
<sasa84> ej, a je že kdo zloudu king's speech?
<bogdanov> re
<upd> sasa84 dobr je
<sasa84> sem dala Å¡e 2 diol...pa sm vidla d sta bla wmv pa Å¡e kodirana :P
<sasa84> zdj dajem nek dol...upam d bo
<sasa84> colin firth je men tud tko dobr igralc
<upd> hm
<upd> jap
<sasa84> sej...lohk bi ga Å¡la tud u kino gledat ;)
<upd> king's speech tak film je definitivno boljš doma v miru gledat
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> ej, sej kaj pa je blo pol z bratom kralja jurija, k je oženu uno američanko simpson?
<sasa84> morm mal poguglat kdaj je umrl :P
<upd> to se na film nanaša ?
<alyosha> nmj kako so hudi Big bang theory:D
<sasa84> upd, mislm d ne... da je u filmu sam glede kralja jurija
<sasa84> njegov brat bi mogu bit kralj...pa se je hotu z eno ločenko ožent in je abdiciru
<upd> ja
<sasa84> kokr je men poznan
<sasa84> sej se je pol oženu..simpson se je pisala
<upd> podobno
<sasa84> več pa ful ne vem
<upd> ne veš več ?
<upd> d0h
<upd> :D
<upd> !translate sl en roka
<Pepelka> period
<upd> kako je že
<Grega> hand?
<Grega> wtf?
<Grega> :)
<upd> aj samo hand
<upd> cela roka od ramena
<upd> ah bo ql
<sasa84> !translate sl en dlan
<Pepelka> palm
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> !translate sl en butec
<Pepelka> dork
<sasa84> :D
<Grega> upper limb? :>
<upd> !translate en sl facepalm
<Pepelka> facepalm
<sasa84> !translate sl en vranica
<Pepelka> spleen
<upd> ahhhhh faaaaaiiillll
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> !translate sl en bradavica
<Pepelka> nipple
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> kr neki
<sasa84> gugl ga serje ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: KUBUNTU ( tovarniške nastavitve )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4754/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<upd> ker je index finger ?
<sasa84> upd, kazauc
<sasa84> oz. kazaučk...če maš mejhne prstke ;)
<upd> ok hvala :)
<a35441> tko sem sel na fdv dons
<a35441> mal pogledat za druzboslovno informatko
<a35441> in na konc smo dobil eno anketo
<a35441> pa nam en mudel rece: "vi odzadi, da nebi slucajn prepisval"
<a35441> :D
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<sasa84> a35441, da bi ti vidu kakšna vprašanja smo mel mi pr retoriki na faxu...za crknt
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> CrazyLemon: http://content.yieldmanager.edgesuite.net/atoms/b5/bd/c5/cf/b5bdc5cf91df7321979901c3508a161.swf zmore tvoj android to?!
<CrazyLemon> a flash? seveda zmore..kaj pa tvoj icrap? :p
<sasa84> na začetku izpita ej blo napisan...univerza v ljubljani, bivša kralja aleksandra, bivša edvarda kardelja
<sasa84> pol pa smo mel vmes vprašanja...na konc je blo, če je bil izpit težak :P
<sasa84> in je ocenjevou tud te odgovore...
<sasa84> pa vprašanje, če smo prepisval pa take :)
<Grega> mafia, davke zacnite placevat!
<Grega> ;)
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> ne pa da se norca delate
<sasa84> dj dj...sej škofje so maribor ful d nej grejo mal bl u izi, pa jih mb ni nč šmiru...zdj pa bi radi,d bi vsi z njimi potegnil
<sasa84> kwa so bli pa tko lakomni banda
<zdobersek> http://cooliris-wall.appspot.com/
<Pepelka> Wall
<zdobersek> ok, tole je noro
<zdobersek> gledat pa morate z necim, kar ma WebGL support
<zdobersek> chromium, firefox, safari
<sasa84> zdobersek, hudoooo
<zdobersek> al pa to
<zdobersek> http://webglsamples.googlecode.com/hg/aquarium/aquarium.html
<Pepelka> WebGL Aquarium
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> kaj obstaja kaksna dobra knjiga o c++
<CrazyLemon> fensi..sedaj smo na voljo na http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuSlovenija
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook
<Grega> neeeee
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> o ja!
<DominiCanes> zdej bomo vedl kdo je kdo tocno
<DominiCanes> seveda ce bos sel na facebook
<CrazyLemon> a boš?
<CrazyLemon> how? :D
<Grega> kdo mora na facebook?
<Sky[x]> jst sem si glih fancy follow me naštimov na blogu hehe
<Sky[x]> jao jao blog morm zrihtat u nulo pa cel page pa se mi res ne da :S
<Grega> jaz si pa itak ne znam naredit facebook accounta :>
<DominiCanes> grega ...lepo te prosim
<Grega> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> Grega priznaj..da se nisi registriral sam zato ker nočeš da ti oboževalke tečnarijo!!
<DominiCanes> moj pes si je naredil facebook profil
<Grega> ker je hrvaska pasma :>
<DominiCanes> rofl....u karlovcu rojen
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ..ne.. :(
<Grega> :>
<Sky[x]> kr neki tole :>
<Sky[x]> http://macnewssource.info/jobs-smurfs-tablets-darth-vader-go
<Pepelka> Jobs, Smurfs, tablets, Darth Vader. Go!
<DominiCanes> ka ma kdo na wine--u win 2010
<Grega> neeeee
<DominiCanes> nisn tebe uprasu
<DominiCanes> ti tak nimas nc
<DominiCanes> lol
<Grega> saj ni nalasc, ampak dejansko je vsak odgovor na tvoje vprasanja "ne"
<CrazyLemon> čak ..kaj ti hočeš?
<CrazyLemon> prek winea laufat win2k ?????
<DominiCanes> win office
<CrazyLemon> !google appdb winehq office 2010
<Pepelka> WineHQ - Microsoft Office (installer only) 2010 (32 bit) http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&amp;iId=17336
<Grega> ne pa ne pa ne!
<upd> dfdgdfgmdfggkgofgešžgkergpškrežšgpkrepžgš
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frido: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<upd> 1 US beer barrel = 117.347765 liters
<CrazyLemon> i didnt do it for the money!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-A_A71Lmgw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Esad Plavi ~ Samo Gost ~
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej jebote esad in plavi in  zeleni :D
<CrazyLemon> UUUUUUUUUUU
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> GOJKO NOV VIDEO OBJAVU!!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHJUemCfuhs
<Pepelka> YouTube        - BELAJ
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> netrazi
<CrazyLemon> tip je res car do jaja :D
<bogdanov> belaja
<bogdanov> pa povej
<bogdanov> aj faster
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> "prije sam jednu mazno..vide"
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> !!!!
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov little fockers si poglej :D
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> gledu
<bogdanov> u kino
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> godfocker
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> BELKIN SUX
<bogdanov> a faster
<bogdanov> se nis gledu
<CrazyLemon> sm ja
<CrazyLemon> dobr
<bogdanov> kul
<CrazyLemon> ni pa bolši k belaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jejejeje
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-12
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Canonical objavil seznam PC komponent združljivih z Ubuntu OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4755/new/posts/
<Grega> wuhu! http://drumbox.webapps.si/
<Pepelka> drumbox
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<Grega> ne, itak da ti ni vsec :>
<CrazyLemon> your designer skills are weak grega-san
<CrazyLemon> OH GOD..it changes colours
 * CrazyLemon blind x)
<Grega> yeeeaahh
<CrazyLemon> you have some seriously problems :D
<Grega> meni je vsec!
<Grega> ce bi imel facebook bi kliknil "Vsec mi je!"
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> built it in!
<CrazyLemon> pa twitter tut!
<CrazyLemon> pa identi.ca!
<Grega> waaaaaa
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> pa pa pa .. random dildo iz shopa dej v en kot!
<Grega> vsec mi je gumb rabim, kje ga dobim?
<Grega> ne, ne, ovcko!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kratkocasnik.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Vsec-mi-je.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> kaj bi jaz brez tebe
<CrazyLemon> jah..še bl kičast bi naredu tale drumbox
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> tako!
<CrazyLemon> takoj k odprem tvojo stran mi skoči CPU na 70%
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ja, meni tud :>
<Grega> to je dobro za CPU, da se malo razmiga
<CrazyLemon> The Rum Box
<CrazyLemon> seriously? :D
<Grega> ddddd
<bogdanov> hh
<CrazyLemon> ovčka naj bo 250x70
<CrazyLemon> oz ne bo Å¡lo tko mal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nism vidu da je tok visoka :D
<Grega> dolge noge ma :>
<CrazyLemon> pa dela 'meee' al je ves čas tiho?
 * CrazyLemon razmišlja o nakupu
<Grega> odvisno kolk jo napolnis
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> najs
<Grega> .Ima eno odprtino ter spušča zvoke .
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> must have!
<CrazyLemon> matr..zdj si me pa razrajcal :D
<Grega> jaz jo gledam ze 1 mesec!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e je nisi kupu???
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s tabo?!?!
<Grega> danes sem mel sestanek z lastnikoma, pa sem pozabil omenit :)
<Grega> jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> osebni sestanek al cam2cam :>
<Grega> osebni
<CrazyLemon> hawt :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> smo govorili o SEO URLih za dildote
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa je? en k ne ve kaj počne al nek rookie biznismen ? :)
<Grega> moz in zena sta, kr jima laufa
<CrazyLemon> si jima predstavu mojo idejo o bolhi etc ?
<Grega> sem jima jo prodal :>
<CrazyLemon> good boy :D
<CrazyLemon> si drugim že  poslal mail o tem?
<Grega> sem ze ene 5 komadov probal :)
<CrazyLemon> pust zdj dildote..o webappu govorim
<Grega> ja, 5 accountov sem ze prodal
<CrazyLemon> ahh tko...po kok pa jih dilaš če ni poslovna skrivnost :)
<Grega> 200eur za prve stranke
<CrazyLemon> uff..najs money :D
<Grega> 1k :)
<CrazyLemon> no ne ravno
<Grega> enega na enega..
<CrazyLemon> 20% gre meni ker je vendarle moja ideja
<CrazyLemon> tudi 800€ ni slabo za začetek
<Grega> malo se pocakaj, pa 50% zahtevaj :)
<CrazyLemon> tako pohlepen pa nisem!
<Grega> seveda si!
<CrazyLemon> pričakujem pa ovčko kot zahvalo..to pa
<Grega> daj naslov :)
<CrazyLemon> ajm on gugl :))
<Grega> daj naslov, pa jo dobis :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..ker mislim da si delno resen..bom raj odnehal..ker ne želim da staro kap
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Grega> haha
<Grega> saj ne bo vedla :)
<CrazyLemon> itak da bo :D
<Grega> pac reces ji, da je tista lukna za napihnit :>
<Grega> pa bo zacela pihat noter :>>
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> dokler ji fotr ne pove da se to tko ne dela..da je on to drugač počel v mladih dneh :))
<Grega> pol pa malo mene ven spricne :))
<Grega> hahahaha
<Grega> saj bi ti jo jaz prej napolnil :)))
<CrazyLemon> em..men se zdi da ti bl potrebuješ ovčko kot js :D
<Grega> haha
<Grega> i'm gut!
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha..sure you are :D
<CrazyLemon> k boš mel na računu svojih prvih 100k € ..te bom peljau http://www.andiamo.at/englisch/01_startseite_e/andiamo_en.html <- sm
<Pepelka> Andiamo
<CrazyLemon> da pozabiš na ovčko :)))
<Grega> pa jaz castim, ne?
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..benz bom že js plačal :>
<CrazyLemon> u matr jim..so zvišal cene :D
<Grega> 85eur?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Grega> 24ur?! :>
<CrazyLemon> haha..easy boy
<CrazyLemon> to je sam za vstop
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> a
<Grega> 65eur za pol ure
<CrazyLemon> + bazen + savna + hrana
<CrazyLemon> + brezalkoholna pijaca
<Grega> mafia
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdaj zadel na lotu..bi to odpru v sloveniji :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da cca. 400k € bi rabu zadet
<CrazyLemon> pa ti častim js prvo :))
<Grega> oh
<Grega> pol bi bil kot oni, ki smo ga zadnic gledali..
<CrazyLemon> kdo? :D
<Grega> ko so ga zaprli, ker je pimp
<Grega> nek posnetek je bil, iz SLO-1-2..
<CrazyLemon> em..js ne bi bil pimp
<Grega> no, pol bom pa jaz drzal pesti za tebe..
<CrazyLemon> js bi bil samo lastnik zgradbe :)
<CrazyLemon> zvodništvo ni legalno v avstriji..tako kot tudi pri nas ne
<Grega> ja, pa potne liste bi jim pobral... za njihovo varnost..
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> prostitucija je pa legalna :)
<CrazyLemon> ne ne :D
<CrazyLemon> punce pridejo in grejo
<CrazyLemon> nikoli niso iste.. :D
<Grega> ne vem, jaz bi na tvojem mestu odprl myfreecams.si
<CrazyLemon> verjem mi..punce se tepejo da pridejo v tak klub :)
<CrazyLemon> ker pohotni italijancki komaj cakajo da naskocijo neko novo :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ogromno denarja dobijo :)
<Grega> no, vidim da ze mas cel plan :)
<CrazyLemon> mah..težko je dobit punce za myfreecams.si :)
<Grega> hitro srecko kupt!
<CrazyLemon> sm že razmišljal v tej smeri :)
<Grega> jaz sem ze codal :>
<CrazyLemon> ma codanje je najmanjši problem kar se tega tiče
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e slovenija je premajhn trg za kaj takega
<Grega> bom jaz tebi ta posel prepustil.. pa bos ti meni dal 20% :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi ciljal na balkan..bi že mal bolš blo
<CrazyLemon> sam problem pri myfreecams ker je dost wankerjev pa premal tipperjev :D
<Grega> bi pac dal na timer
<Grega> 1eur/minuta :)
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> to je too much
<CrazyLemon> js bi dal 1€ vstop na stran
<Grega> bi pac bolj hitro drkali
<CrazyLemon> ter ogled vsebin
<CrazyLemon> + tipping :)
<Grega> ves kaj sem jaz razmisljal... samo proxy bi naredil iz myfreecams.com na nekaj.si :>
<Grega> pa vsi tipi ostanejo tebi
<Grega> tippi* seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> matr kok ti rad kradeš :D
<CrazyLemon> si res tapravi s.p. :D
<Grega> d.o.o.!
<CrazyLemon> a celo :D
<Grega> to ni kraja
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda je..denar ne gre njim..ampak tebi :)
<Grega> ja, zakaj pa mislis da delam, za njih?!
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> dj mi povej
<CrazyLemon> a na myfreecams
<CrazyLemon> tisti žetoni = $ ?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..1 zeton = 1 $ ?
<Grega> 0.10
<CrazyLemon> torej 10 zetonov komi 1 $ ? :D
<Grega> ja
<CrazyLemon> haha..fajn to :D
<Grega> ampak kr padajo ves..
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ene parkrat par večjih tippov :)
<CrazyLemon> 2000 pa tko
<Grega> admin si verjetno vzame 50 posto, kot vsaki pravi pimp
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak jim tudi da neki..vsaj tistim k so na top3 :)
<Grega> to samo dela cink-cink pri njemu :>
<Grega> to verjetno ni 2%
<Grega> kar on zbere..
<CrazyLemon> true
<Grega> ah, ja :)
<Grega> skoda, da se nisi prej spomnil tega! :P
<CrazyLemon> bo treba it spat..ja
<CrazyLemon> česa?
<Grega> myfreecamsa
<Grega> pred tem adminom.. da bi ti bil "the pimp"
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj koncept obstaja že neki časa :)
<CrazyLemon> tist jasmincams al kaj je..oni so začeli med prvimi če se prav spomnem
<Grega> sem ze slisal nekaj ja..
<CrazyLemon> sam mfc ma mal drugačen pristop..to z tippanjem
<Grega> mhm
<CrazyLemon> in group wankanjem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj bi lahk naredu!
<Grega> lol
<CrazyLemon> myfreephonecam.com !
<Grega> in..?
<CrazyLemon> direkt z phonea na phone se streama :D
<CrazyLemon> in slogan bo "for a quick wank on the toilet!"
<Grega> lol
<Grega> bo se treba malo izpilit idejo.. :>
<CrazyLemon> en app se naredi pa je :D
<Grega> for iPhone!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> and android! :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa narediš app za myfreecams :D
<Grega> a spet jaz? :)
<Grega> to mas zdaj ti prek, jaz pa dobim 20%
<CrazyLemon> ti si the code monkey :D
<Grega> sure
<Grega> naj grega coda!
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<Grega> idi spat, ovcko sanjat :P jaz pa samo da tvoj address najdem, pa jo ze mas v torek :))
<Grega> kak je mami ime?
<Grega> :)
<Grega> ga. Lemon
<CrazyLemon> Liz Lemon
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> a veš ti za kako orodje s pomočjo kerga bi lahk 'zajel' barvo na eni spletni strani?
<Grega> jaz naredim screenshot in v photoshopu uporabim tisto kapljalko
<Grega> al kako drugace?
<CrazyLemon> jp..to sm se pol tudi js spomnu :)
<Grega> ce je css potem itak vidis kje v sourcu, v chromu je lahko najt
<Grega> ce je slika pa screenshot
<CrazyLemon> ja..sm probu tudi gledat v source..sam source je fucking mess na FBju
<Grega> tam ko imas Poglej elemente imas na desni strani Styles in noter css
<Grega> tam lahko najdes kak color ali pa background-color..
<CrazyLemon> sj ql..screenshot pa kapalka pomagata :)
<Grega> tako to naredijo pravi moski!
<CrazyLemon> its the only right way!
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem zakaj za vraga FB tok poslabša fotko
<Grega> poslabsa?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa spremenijo jo v jpeg
<Grega> zarad velikosti
<Grega> da prisparajo bandwidth
<CrazyLemon> velikost moje je 7.4kb
<CrazyLemon> velikost njihove pa 6.8..6.9kb
<Grega> ja, ampak to je.. ogromno..
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne ni..ker ni tok obiskovalec na  ubuntuslovenija strani :D
<Grega> ja, ampak saj se ne gre samo za tebe.. vse slike pomanjsajo
<CrazyLemon> vem ja
<Grega> tud ko jih 12-letnica nalozi 10.000 :)
<CrazyLemon> sam je nonsense
<CrazyLemon> če js sliko zmanjšam na njihovo velikost
<CrazyLemon> ter jo shranim kot jpeg
<CrazyLemon> je velikost okrog 5kb
<CrazyLemon> od 4-6
<Grega> mark ze ve zakaj.. :)
<CrazyLemon> čist nič bolše ni
<CrazyLemon> čist enaka uporabljena velikost
<CrazyLemon> pa format
<CrazyLemon> pa jo vseen grejo oni stisnit!
<CrazyLemon> in jo totalno poslabšajo
<CrazyLemon> stupid fucks
<Grega> posli mu mail na mark@facebook.com :)
<Grega> kaj si misli, tele..
<Grega> neki facebook, pa misli, da lahko kr vse slike resize-a :))
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak jo ne resizea
<Grega> idejo pa je itak tebi vkrado, ko si jo sanjal 2 dni prej :P
<CrazyLemon> ker sm jo že js!
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..tko neumne pa že ne bi mel
<CrazyLemon> +ideje
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat :)
<CrazyLemon> n8
<Grega> lahko noc
<bogdanov> ma kdo TL-WR741ND
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Počasno kopiranje na USB in obratno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4751/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: MeeGo tik pred izumrtjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4752/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Canonical objavil seznam PC enot združljivih z Ubuntu OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4755/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: KUBUNTU ( tovarniške nastavitve )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4754/new/posts/
<miha> jutro
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<miha> ooo
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> mihc ;)
<miha> saska :P
<sasa84> :D
<miha> a sva sama tle? ;)
 * sasa84 požgečka alyosha 
<sasa84> miha, pst :P
<sasa84> ja, mogoče sva... :P
<miha> :P
<sasa84> kaj pa čva delat..? :P
<miha> hmmm ;)
<sasa84> mmm
<miha> :)
<napsy>  tok tok ... vstopi napsy v sobo in zagleda mihata in saso
<miha> lepo da potrkaš prej.. :)
<napsy> seveda :)
<sasa84> khm!
<sasa84> o napsy :D
 * sasa84 si zapne srajčko in popravi frizuro
<sasa84> napsy, mihatu sem kazala, da se mi je na rami en čudn flek naredu...če on kej ve :P
<napsy> heh on ze ve od cesa je flek :)
<sasa84> haha
<miha> :D
<miha> http://www.finance.si/302541/%3Csmall%3E%28Hiti-tedna%29%3C-small%3E-Dars-Zapravljali-bomo-ker-tako-ho%E8emo
<Pepelka> (Hiti tedna) Dars: Zapravljali bomo, ker tako ho�emo! - Finance.si
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNLj6CfMIjg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - WHITE iPHONE 4 SONG by iGor & iVan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Canonical objavil seznam PC enot združljivih z Ubuntu OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4755/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhpkVDkoW2E
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Fishing Calendar on iPhone LIKE IT IZ by iGor & iVan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Počasno kopiranje na USB in obratno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4751/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Canonical objavil seznam PC enot združljivih z Ubuntu OS  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4755/new/posts/
<igcek> fantje, mam en problem... hocem se povezat na racunalnik, ki ima samo strom in lan preko vnc-ja. o to deluje problem se pojavi ce ga resetiram kr un morski konj zacne moriti z gesli tudi na racunalniku na katerega se povezujem
<igcek> kako se tega znebit?
 * miha nima pojma
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: KUBUNTU ( tovarniške nastavitve )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4754/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: KUBUNTU ( tovarniške nastavitve )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4754/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> sasa84:
<DominiCanes> ka gremo naredit blog
<DominiCanes> al ne
<neett> ker program je dober za mp3 rezat?
<Sky[x]> Audacity
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/140071
<Pepelka> »Naš projekt je bilo treba izločiti«
<miha> http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=necenzurirano&View=novica&novicaID=16829
<Pepelka> Bivši specialec Kunstelj piše, da sta dva člana Al Kaide že zaprta na Dobu - pozareport.si
<miha> čist hude novice :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Na voljo The Humble Indie Bundle #2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4629/new/posts/
<lobi> ce pa je bil pahori pri obami
<miha> pr osami?
<miha> pr gadafiju tud bil :)
<DominiCanes> sasa84: si gor
<Grega> spodaj je trenutno :>
<DominiCanes> spet ti
<Grega> :)
<DominiCanes> ka nimas kaj pametnga za delat
<upd> hellow
<Grega> i'm a multitasking machine!
<Grega> delam, pa se tebe jebem ;)
<DominiCanes> hmmm
<Grega> premisli, mocno..
<Grega> :))
<DominiCanes> ti in multitasking
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> to je pa dobra pravljica
<DominiCanes> sasa84: poslem ti zadnji...mislim da je to to
<DominiCanes> ok
<upd> a je kaj razlike če dam vsak film v .rar al pa če jih dam 10 skupaj ?
<DominiCanes> dle cajta ti bo raral in vecji file bo
<neett> neke mi razjasnite zaj
<neett> kolega mi prpela komp
<neett> rece da se mu vse vstavi ko ga vzge pr onem prvem skrinu...
<neett> prklopim jaz
<neett> pa dela vse bp
<upd0> neett sej to se dostikrat zgodi, lahko kak stik v ohišju, če ma win pa sploh dostikrat zašteka ko pa ene 3x resetiraš pa čudežno dela
<upd0> lohk pa da je kakšna komponenta na polovico prkloplnjena..
<upd0> pa pejdmo v atlantis ii :)
<bogdanov> :D
<neett> bogdanov, zadet si ?
<neett> :P
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<neett> hehe
<bogdanov> treba bit mau n
<bogdanov> :D
<neett> ja itak :D
<neett> kakav speed, kakav ex, bolje ganđa onda sex xD
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> :))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: KUBUNTU ( tovarniške nastavitve )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4754/new/posts/
<Grega> mamo slovenci kak dober izraz za referrer (referrral code). torej, ta, ki je stranko napotil na naso stran dobi nek popust..
<Grega> samo Posiljatelj mi pride na misel..
<Grega> Priporocil?
<CrazyLemon> moment
<Grega> Napotil
 * CrazyLemon gre pogledat v tajno zbirko podatkov drugače imenovano kot slovar
<Grega> to imate samo vohuni
<CrazyLemon> iskani izraz: referrer
<CrazyLemon> jezik izvirnika: angleščina
<CrazyLemon> jezik(i) prevoda: slovenščina
<CrazyLemon> področje: informatika
<CrazyLemon> Iskane besede ni v bazi.
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Grega> slab vohun si, slab..
<CrazyLemon> i know :(
<sasa84> oj Grega :)
<Grega> oj sasa
<Jork> brdan
<Jork> kaj dogaja?
<Jork> en dildo na dan prežene vso smrdečijo na plan
<Jork> lol
<hrga> Jork uporablja dildo analno
<Grega> hm
<Grega> daj dol ta topic, no :)
<Grega> sem cist pozabil :)
<Sky[x]> lo
<Sky[x]> lol
<neett> http://www.dubstep.fm/
<neett> :D
<Pepelka> Dubstep.fm - Dubstep Radio - The World Is Listening
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Ukaz: gdm restart; opozorilo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4756/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> kdo kle ? :)
<neett> indeed
<l0wkey> vis pa noben
<l0wkey> vsi even
<Sky[x]> smeh
<Sky[x]> Sem fant star 23 let, prijazen, družaben, romantičen, simpatičen,... želim spoznati dekle za prijateljstvo ali kaj več ;)
<Sky[x]> Sem zaposlen, živim sam, ob prostem času pa najraje grem na sprehod, družim se s prijatelji, ogledam si kakšen dobr film ;)
<Sky[x]> in to mi tip napiše v komentar na blogu
<Sky[x]> pod
<Sky[x]> New comment on your post #23 "Prenavljajo Simpatije.com"
<Sky[x]> :D
<sasa84> looooooool
<sasa84> Sky[x], zagrab!!!
<Grega> iiiii
<Sky[x]> tale komentar je hud if FB :D
<Sky[x]> iz*
<Sky[x]> fletna pika nogavička, a je ficko preživu pustolovščino?;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ah ja...jaz pa grem počas
<DominiCanes> sasa84: kako se logiram kot admin
<DominiCanes> da lahko spremenim stran
<DominiCanes> razen ce bos to dti delala
<sasa84> a nisi dobil mejla?
<sasa84> tam daš prijava...urejaj
<sasa84> a lahko?
<DominiCanes> caki grem pogledat
<sasa84> ej, morm zdej Å¡ibat
<sasa84> čez 5 minut mam sestank
<sasa84> ajd
<Grega> "sestank"
<CrazyLemon> "5 minut"
<Grega> topic menjajj!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej je cool
<Grega> no, super da ti je vsec
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js v mercator po enerđi drinke
<Grega> aaaloooo
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma kajeeeee
<Grega> topiccc
<Grega> mah
* Grega changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - ?e ?elite prebrati #ubuntu-si zgodovino pogovorov se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji IRC sestanek : januar/februar 2011 !
<CrazyLemon> oh god..dej poprav te sumnike jebelacesta
<Grega> am? a ni sumnikov? :)
<Grega> nimam jih
<Grega> đšžćč
<Grega> dobro je tak! :P
<DominiCanes> ze tako dolgo nisem uporabljal sumnikov da sem pozabu kak izgledajo
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji IRC sestanek : januar/februar/marec ? 2011 !
<Grega> DominiCanes: ti jih nisi ze tako dolgo uporabljaj, da jih sploh vec ne govoris!
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnjwG7Z8AM8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - HP webOS Think Beyond Event (February 9th, 2011)
<DominiCanes> ka se dajo govorit
<Grega> neki cudni zvizgi so
<neett> ki se pije
<neett> hehe
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Remezzo/41174598153
<bogdanov> haha
<Pepelka> Remezzo | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> Glavni cilj poskusa je ponazoriti misijo na rdeči planet - 250 dni potovanja, 30 dni bivanja na površini planeta in še 240 dni za vrnitev, kar znese skupaj 520 dni.
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve zakaj potrebujejo 10 dni manj za vrnitev ?
<CrazyLemon> a piha galaktični veter ? :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Počasno kopiranje na USB in obratno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4751/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Počasno kopiranje na USB in obratno  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4751/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> ojla saska
<sasa84> oj yang
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ukaz: gdm restart; opozorilo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4756/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-13
<Sky[x]> fuck
<Sky[x]> dons sem follow tole na twitterju
<Sky[x]> http://macnewssource.info/
<Pepelka> Mac News Source
<Sky[x]> pa na vsake 20min en twit nardijo
<Sky[x]> prov spamajo že res
<CrazyLemon> jah..kaj pa pričakuješ..če je mac :D
<Sky[x]> ma folam Å¡e ene 4 druge
<Sky[x]> pa napišejo tko max 3-6 postov na dan
<Sky[x]> k so res o macu
<Sky[x]> ne pa da mi tam piše o dellu pa samsungu ja fuck no
<Sky[x]> Intel to begin shipping updated Sandy Point chipsets Feb 14th
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> raj si poglej HP webOS
<CrazyLemon> dost bl pametno :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnjwG7Z8AM8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - HP webOS Think Beyond Event (February 9th, 2011)
<Sky[x]> sem neki mal že gledov ha
<Sky[x]> ja je kr luštna zadevca
<Sky[x]> huh dolg posnetk je :)
<Sky[x]> kaj ap je tok dobrga na webos
<Sky[x]> bistvo ?
<CrazyLemon> jah lep vmesnik je..multitasking podpira..pa ma tiste svoje 'kartice'
<CrazyLemon> sedaj se takoj poveže z touchpadom ter sinhronizira
<CrazyLemon> ni slab telefon/vmesnik ..sam k ma fizično tipkovnico..to mi ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> drugač je webos za telefone, pade, printerje pa verjetno bodo začeli tudi na avtih jih preizkušat
<CrazyLemon> pa mogoče še kak netbook al kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kr fajn znajo integrirat določene storitve znotraj aplikacij :)
<CrazyLemon> tko recimo na touchpadu gledaš fotko..jo lahk takoj daš printat..al pa prečekiraš komentarje te slike na facebooku ter takoj lahko tudi odgovoriš
<CrazyLemon> vse znotraj slike/galerije :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> ipad nima multutaskinga ane ?
<CrazyLemon> hm..men se zdi da ne
<CrazyLemon> ipad2 naj bi to mel če se prav spomnem..sam vseen dvomim da bo to 'pravi' multitasking :)
<CrazyLemon> oz ipad mi lahk mel..če daš najnovejši iOS gor..sam ni to tist true multitasking
<CrazyLemon> ampak si sam zapomne stanje aplikacije
<CrazyLemon> bi*
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> itak kaj ti bo ipad sej je luštn pa vse
<Sky[x]> to je za ljudi k pišejo skos kšne maile pa članke pa tak
<Sky[x]> si pa lahko kjerkol online :)
<CrazyLemon> to je tko..za met v dnevni sobi na mizici
<CrazyLemon> da tkoj k te kaj zanima da lahk prečekiraš
<CrazyLemon> brez da prižgeš laptop
<CrazyLemon> al pa se matraš s telefonom :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> jeba je k ni ne telefon ne leptop
<Sky[x]> glih neki vmes
<CrazyLemon> jah tale touchpad je lahk tako telefon kot laptop
<CrazyLemon> k če maš telefon nekje v bližini
<CrazyLemon> lahk telefoniraš prek touchpada
<CrazyLemon> lahk se oglasiš na klice..lahk odpišeš smse etc
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi tikal telefon :)
<CrazyLemon> no..ne more bit ravno laptop laptop..ker boš bl težko renderiral filme al pa delal animacije gor..ampak ma tako tipkovnico kot da bi tipkal na laptopu..pa ma dual core da lahk gledaš filme etc :)
<Sky[x]> jp to je kul
<Sky[x]> c2u huh
<Sky[x]> kva ma pa ipad2 notr ?
<Sky[x]> c2d*
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam pa da ma pravtako dual core..če nima pol je über crap :)
<Sky[x]> bah kle piše da ma nek apple proc :>
<Sky[x]> Processor
<Sky[x]> 1GHz Apple A4 custom-designed, high-performance, low-power system-on-a-chip
<CrazyLemon> mah apple ma vedno svoje fore :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak da ma single core..to je pa mal žalostno
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da tanov hpjev telefon ma 1.2ghz ..ta pa komi 1ghz :)
<Sky[x]> sam to je ipad
<Sky[x]> ni to Å¡e 2ka
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> no dj poglej kaj ma 2ka
<Sky[x]> delam na tem
<Sky[x]> Apple rumor mill: The iPad 2 getting a dual-core GPU, Retina Display
<CrazyLemon> uh..celo 1.4ghz ima tist hp pre3
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> ne piše sploh še nikjer kok ma ipad2
<Sky[x]> rečem lahko swaka čast da bojo sandy bride dal v MB AIR-a
<CrazyLemon> ja..apple je kr 'strog' kar se tiče mobilnih naprav..ne izdajo nobene informacije in zelo so hodi če jo kdo drug izda :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<bogdanov> re
<Sky[x]> zdj k so macbook air predstavl
<Sky[x]> sej se še par dni prej ni nič vedl
<CrazyLemon> hodi..hudi gaddemit..ne vem kaj je s temi prekletimi prsti :)
<CrazyLemon> (b)re ajvan
<upd> hoj, bi mi kdo pomagal kakšno torrent stran naredit aka partis ?
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> zavohu
<bogdanov> pare
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> hm ne, tko par idej mam kako naredit stvar boljšo
<neett> kdo ru ?
<neett> t*
<bogdanov> ne
<upd> pa ke si mona monasta mi smo vedno tu
<upd> bogdanov a nis šel nič v disko
<CrazyLemon> valda je..tip šou na lackoviča
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> nism
<bogdanov> biu sm u kran
<bogdanov> do zdele
<bogdanov> krneki
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> kaj je pa tam
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> planet tuš
<bogdanov> krnei
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> sory tir
<bogdanov> raperu
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> aja prejšni petek sem mislil v tuš.. pa so rekli da je bilo bedno, tko da zgleda da vedno sux tam
<CrazyLemon> jou jou
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> odvisn kdaj gres
<bogdanov> cej parti je kul
<upd> a nimajo ta tedn dinozavre tam ?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> haha
<upd> a so te prestrašili
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> zato sm Å¡u
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> lool :)
<bogdanov> ne sj n
<bogdanov> e
<bogdanov> crazy je biu tm
<bogdanov> paj taka
<bogdanov> mrga
<bogdanov> daj use zasedu
<bogdanov> pa smo raj obrnil
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> hah :D
 * CrazyLemon = tiranozaver
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :)) kaj je un srbski film nek novi k se gre od pičk pa droge itd..
<CrazyLemon> sej v vseh srbskih filmih so pičke pa droge
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<upd> haha
<upd> ja ubistvu hmm
<CrazyLemon> če misliš na tanovo grozljivko
<CrazyLemon> se pa imenuje "srpski film" :D
<CrazyLemon> al je srbski..ne vem točno
<upd> to ja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nemoj da me vredas
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> as su z sosedo
<bogdanov> u atlantisa
<upd> z mati
<upd> blo ene 5 hudih pičk celo dol :)
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> in?
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> su pod vodo
<bogdanov> pa gledu
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> pa budala bil v zunanjem bazenu mraz k pizda :)
<upd> mah nč
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> kao
<bogdanov> dasi zgubu
<bogdanov> neki bijo mau poslatu
<bogdanov> pa reku sori
<bogdanov> prstan mij padu
<bogdanov> zacev
<bogdanov> debato
<bogdanov> tko
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> vreba
<bogdanov> k gre na morje
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> rečeš da si ram  zgubu nekje v bazenu pa ga iščeš
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> tko to bogdanov počne..začne naštevat PC komponente
<upd> mah to jest ne znam tko :))
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<upd> ah jest to drugač delam
<CrazyLemon> pol pa začne "a veš..js mam ful HARDware pa to"
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> hehehe
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> oh ja :)
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<bogdanov> upd
<upd> pa še rdečolaska
<upd> pa en hud tatto je mela na hrbtu
<upd> jaoo pičkee :)
<upd> jest pa trd pod vodo
<upd> haha
<upd> a
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> rdecelaska
<upd> ma aj
<bogdanov> kot rdecelaska
<bogdanov> al rdecelaska
<bogdanov> KOD RIDJA
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> wtf :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> RIÐAAAAAAAA
<CrazyLemon> sej ga niti js ne razumem..dont wori :D
<bogdanov> kva nevesta
<bogdanov> kva je RIÐA
<bogdanov> jebem vaja ja
<upd> !translate sr sl rida
<Pepelka> rida
<upd> !translate sr sl riđa
<Pepelka> rjava
<upd> ohohoh
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> nenene
<upd> ma ne to
<upd> lool
<bogdanov> NAROBE
<upd> ja povej kaj to ane
<bogdanov> mah nista
<bogdanov> resna
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> anglesi
<bogdanov> so ridasti
<upd> ritasta
<bogdanov> zgleda sam gorenci to uporablamo
<bogdanov> ccccccc
<upd> ?
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> a misliš oranžni? :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ridasta
<bogdanov> se to rece
<CrazyLemon> pa reci oranžni jebote :D
<bogdanov> RIDZASTA
<bogdanov> ko to nevesta
<bogdanov> jebotaja
<bogdanov> BELKIN
<bogdanov> RUTR
<bogdanov> TOOOOOOo
<bogdanov> KURBAJ JAJAJAJAJAJJCCCC
<upd> a maš to kakšno pavlihovo pratiko iz prve svetovne vojne
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> kdaj gremo
<bogdanov> hrvatice
<bogdanov> jebat
<bogdanov> od crazyija
<bogdanov> ns bo on dol
<CrazyLemon> upd to je slovar "pričaj srpski da te nitko ne razume"
<bogdanov> u dalmaciji
<bogdanov> predstavu
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<upd> jest jih bom 8.6 zagreb :)) boj jovi :P
<bogdanov> nitko
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> te nam
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> CrazyLemon
<upd> a ti
<upd> tkole dalmatinke pa to
<upd> bi res lohk kej zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> upd js ti lahk tok dalmatink zrihtam kot ti men lahk zrihtas rdecelask iz atlantisa :D
<upd> a riđaste ?
<upd> al rdečelask
<upd> e
<CrazyLemon> ridaste :)))
<upd> :D
<upd> ajd komot grem jutr tkoj spet jih zapet mam Å¡e kartico za 5% procenta zdej
<upd> če grem 50x bom 1x zastonj dol ane
<upd> ah ne :D fuck
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> js ma 4ure gratis
<bogdanov> fak
<bogdanov> oranzne
<bogdanov> zoke
<bogdanov> :SSS
<CrazyLemon> v aquaparku v žusterni :))
<bogdanov> daj nepobrita
<bogdanov> povsod
<bogdanov> fakk
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a si predstavljaš da se sleče..pa cel hrbet kosmat pa riđast
<upd> bogdanov to to :D
<bogdanov> NIJEEEEEEEEE MI ZAOOOOO
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))))
<bogdanov> SUÐENA MI NISI
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> fakk dj neseri
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> :SSSSs
<bogdanov> jst bijo
<bogdanov> pobarvu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pa šupak tut..prav vidiš kak je riđast..pa ne veš a se ni obrisala dobr
<CrazyLemon> al je to sam  zaradi barve kocin
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))))))
<bogdanov> :SSSSSSS
<upd> svaštva!
<bogdanov> upd tako tije to
<bogdanov> kad se reke zamute
<upd> haha
<upd> bmk
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> ti nared
<bogdanov> partisridza.si
<CrazyLemon> ridzaparti.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hahahaha
<upd> ajd bom registriral sam da najdem knižico :P
<bogdanov> rid.za
<upd> yeaa :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> !google belkin f5d5231-4 firmware
<Pepelka> Belkin : Support Belkin router firmware updates http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/23/~/belkin-router-firmware-updates
<bogdanov> HJAOOO
<bogdanov> JAJAJAJAAJAJC
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T6YM7RE5wQ
<Pepelka> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<upd> .. no a to gledal kdo
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJkd5X2aG34&feature=channel
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Dead Snow (Dod Sno) - Official Trailer [HD]
<upd> tale film ga čist ubija, nazzii zombieee
<bogdanov> a toj
<bogdanov> un
<bogdanov> na zicnc
<upd> a
<CrazyLemon> tist je frozen
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> faster
<bogdanov> ???
<CrazyLemon> slower
<CrazyLemon> !!!
<upd> aj to jest lovdam zdej
<bogdanov> :==))
<upd> paj že 50% tko da bom prej
<upd> od tebe
<upd> pogledal
<upd> hahaha!
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> 100mb
<upd> you are o.w.n.e.d
<bogdanov> 1 min
<bogdanov> paj dol
<upd> nimaš
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> :D
<upd> 54kb
<upd> maš
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> 54kb/minuto
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> sm prasu
<bogdanov> ocija
<bogdanov> ce lah
<bogdanov> zdj mam 1 urco
<bogdanov> net
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> a ti bo
<upd> plačal
<upd> žetone
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> 2eura
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> vlecm dol
<bogdanov> 20gb
<bogdanov> lih 1 mesc
<bogdanov> bo vlekl
<bogdanov> ce sm dost reku
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<upd> draga ta žica :D lool. .
<upd> mja
<upd> ene 3 mesece huh
<upd> zdej vem
<upd> zakaj so na popTv sami 5 let stari filmi
<upd> k majo slabo linijo
<upd> haha
<upd> alo zdej se morta smejat
<upd> :))
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAH
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> hehehe
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> ne prevec
<bogdanov> govort
<bogdanov> andrej otta
<bogdanov> use vid
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> nah
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> un ma tak trebuh da še svojga tiča ne vid
<bogdanov> HAHAA
<bogdanov> sj nevem
<bogdanov> kvas stemu mislu
<bogdanov> mas vec pomenov
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<bogdanov> :PPPPP
<CrazyLemon> kdo je andrej otta?
<upd> sam dva :D
<upd> mah
<upd> en maneken
<upd> v lj
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nis ti tok
<bogdanov> leet
<bogdanov> dab biu u teh
<bogdanov> vodah
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> to itak
<upd> :]
<bogdanov> k
<bogdanov> tis
<bogdanov> po zup
<CrazyLemon> meni je že velika čast da se vidva z mano pogovarjata
<bogdanov> prplavov
<bogdanov> sam ses
<bogdanov> u cebulo
<bogdanov> zaletu
<bogdanov> pas utonu
<upd> looool
<CrazyLemon> js vedno k me bogdanov omen grem mami povedat..k sm tok ponosen :$
<bogdanov> ona
<bogdanov> se pa nasmeji
<bogdanov> ja vem
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> upam dat ni rekla
<bogdanov> kdaj ti nis od ocija
<bogdanov> tis od serviserja
<bogdanov> za rac
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma nek kisel nasmeh ma
<CrazyLemon> pa tko s prstom kaže na pol kazalca
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj to pomen
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> HAHAHAH
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<bogdanov> ONE IN A MILIONNNN
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> sam 500kb/S
<bogdanov> ZNORU
<upd> če men 400 dajejo :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> 15 MIN LEFT TO GO
<CrazyLemon> kaj vidva spet porniče downloadata?
<bogdanov> ja!
<upd> lej ker je
<bogdanov> sm ze zdrkov
<bogdanov> preh k je dol
<upd> afnegunca.si
<bogdanov> povlekl
<bogdanov> www.CrazyLemon.homo.com
<bogdanov> poglej tega
<bogdanov> crazy je uzgori
<bogdanov> HAHAHAA
<CrazyLemon> lol..kere stare fore ma ta bogdanov :))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<upd> hahaha
<bogdanov> STARO AL JEBENO
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<upd> :D
<Sky[x]> enga dizajnerja za web nardit bi rabu :>
<CrazyLemon> sj cool..razumem te ker vem da si iz kranja..in tam vse zamuja :))
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> kdo je iz kranja ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ta čefur kle
<upd> bogdanov
<upd> zdej pa
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> seto
<bogdanov> k se tipkamo
<upd> share to facebook
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> sti ze napisov use
<CrazyLemon> ma stari..js že dolg spim
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> tko da si ti v bistvu kle sam
<CrazyLemon> pa tipkaš v prazno
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> boti so spregovoril
<bogdanov> na pepelko
<bogdanov> sm se napaliv
<Sky[x]> ej zbiram predloge za logotip na temo urban cetinski ? :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ti ga js zrihtam..kok plačaš? :D
<bogdanov> www.urbancetinski.homo.com
<bogdanov> eo dobr
<bogdanov> logo
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> ta bogdanov jao :D
<bogdanov> pa se
<bogdanov> crazyija
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> za logota
<bogdanov> a ni dobr
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> firma
<bogdanov> BO OCVETELA TAKOJ
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> ycrna
<bogdanov> ti bo nardila
<bogdanov> logo
<bogdanov> netstoritve.com
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> ta mi je znana
<bogdanov> player
<bogdanov> and ycrna
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> aaaaa haha
<CrazyLemon> se mi je kr zdelo ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pizda je tip jadan
<CrazyLemon> nima niti za barvo za page
<CrazyLemon> vse belo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> ma ja
<Sky[x]> takim niti rečem ne za ponudbo :>
<Sky[x]> resno vprašam kakšen predlog za logo ?
<upd> nop to greš na kakšno art stran pa vidiš
<Sky[x]> za logo res nimam idej kva bi naredu
<bogdanov> sebe
<bogdanov> sliki
<Sky[x]> najraj bi iu začetnih črk UC pa da se spodej na dolgo napiše urban cetinski
<bogdanov> pa dj na logo
<bogdanov> alpa crazyja
<bogdanov> ce hocs
<bogdanov> stranke
<bogdanov> odloc se
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> to itak ne bo prnesl nič strank :P
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> crazyija
<bogdanov> sicer z mau
<bogdanov> photosopa
<bogdanov> el
<bogdanov> ej*
<bogdanov> firma
<bogdanov> laufa 200 na sat
<Sky[x]> sam iz logota se bo težko vidl s čim se ukvarjam če bom sam UC mel grrr
<bogdanov> sicer pa
<bogdanov> UC
<bogdanov> pa tko ks reku
<bogdanov> simpl
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> urban cetinski netstoritve al karkol
<bogdanov> :P
<Sky[x]> bo domena tud kr na www.urbancetinski.si
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/CU.png
<CrazyLemon> kok daš? :D
<Sky[x]> hehe če bi se potrudu pa elegantno naredu bi blo še usefull :)
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> mal me na copyright spominja :D
<CrazyLemon> jah če bi hotu da je usefull pol bi risal logotipe za € :)
<Sky[x]> morm najdt kšna mladga dizajnerja k rab reference
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> manjkajo sence pa vse itd... :)
<Sky[x]> ma nv kero barvo bi izbral an
<Sky[x]> črno/plavo/sivo
<Sky[x]> al kej druzga
<bogdanov> crveno bjelo
<bogdanov> najbolsa
<bogdanov> !
<CrazyLemon> res je najbolša..še posebi če si barvno slep :>
<upd> uhuhhohouhhohou :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> DELIJE SEVER
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as ti
<CrazyLemon> ne
<bogdanov> bbb
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> tebe
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> s
<bogdanov> zerX
<bogdanov> ownu
<bogdanov> tvoje
<bogdanov> bote
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> ma dj palim te
<bogdanov> kvas trd
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> zerx mene ni nikoli ownu..a botov nism mel nikoli :D
<bogdanov> assassin
<bogdanov> on je heker
<bogdanov> pa pol
<upd> sj zerX je skoz ownal k sm mu moril zakaj ddosa je vedno govoru da sploh ne zna
<upd> :P
<Sky[x]> fuck je tale tuchpad na leptopu gnil S:
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> ke mass
<bogdanov> swpowerja
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ah zna zna..skupi smo dostkrat ddosal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> uff nismo se slišal že dolgo..
<upd> vem da zna heh
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da mu je en iz egipta pomagal z sourci pa botki :)
<upd> ma sej so usem drugi pomagal
<CrazyLemon> vsem pa ne
<upd> pa pol so se usi hude delal k so .conf spremenil
<upd> nah
<CrazyLemon> cofko je sam svoje botke pisal !!
<bogdanov> cofko
<bogdanov> jih nima
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> možno..
<bogdanov> nikol mel
<upd> uglavnem v 4 letih nism za nobenga zvedu da bi sam kaj spisal
<upd> pa usi so mel vse :)
<bogdanov> upd
<upd> ampak ok, jest sm vedno na drugi strani bil :)
<bogdanov> tocn
<bogdanov> tkoje
<bogdanov> k si reku
<bogdanov> usi so lezl
<bogdanov> usm u SUPAK
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> yee :)
<upd> jest pa ne zato me niso maral :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> sm mislu da bo un
<upd> si-shell propadu
<upd> k sm box pr njih kupu
<bogdanov> quote
<upd> k so skoz ddosal
<bogdanov> urban
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> mja :)
<upd> jaoo ka je to padal skoz
<upd> 50 botov na eni boxi
<upd> vsako uro je vse padl
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> smehi skoz :)
<upd> pa arap
<upd> kao kdo ma boljše bote
<bogdanov> lorenco
<bogdanov> dobr kolega
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> vedno mi je ddosu box, da mi je zalagiral pol pa valda
<upd> heh :)
<upd> smehi uglavnem
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> on pa sponzor
<bogdanov> sta mela
<bogdanov> ene 10k
<bogdanov> botov
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ja sponzor vem ja
<upd> sj se je vidl kdo jih ma velik
<CrazyLemon> kdo je sponzor :)
<upd> k kdo ni padu po 10 minutah
<upd> pol so glavni prišli na kanal
<upd> heh
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazy je najvecji
<bogdanov> heker kr sm jih poznov
<bogdanov> on
<bogdanov> pa anis
<bogdanov> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa največji heker kerga js še vedno ne poznam ker si 2 big pussy da bi povedal ker nick si mel
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> sensei
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne me žalit s primerjavo z anisom..lepo te prosim :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ma ves
<bogdanov> da se zezam
<CrazyLemon> nisi ti sensei to na daleč vem :)
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> sensei... :)
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> zvezdas
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> če bi bil ti sensei bi ti pico zdele naroču :P
<CrazyLemon> ce si zvezdas..pol te mam na fbju :>
<upd> pol si mel obalo čez:P
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> povej ime aj
<CrazyLemon> kdo je mel obalo čez??? da se ne bomo kregal :D
<bogdanov> d
<bogdanov> prvo
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> uh ni mel zvezdas ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..tudi moje je d prvo...moje drugo je njegovo tretje :)
<upd> al je bilo to pol k je vam vzel :D
<CrazyLemon> upd je mel bote gor ja :)
<upd> no tko :)
<bogdanov> crazy je biu gazda
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> dj mi povej
<upd> keri so bli Å¡e na obala
<upd> sam z enim
<upd> sm se zastopu full
<upd> pa sm pozabu že uff.
<CrazyLemon> sensey je bil
<upd> ee ta :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> sensey
<bogdanov> :))))
<CrazyLemon> pa un..zadetek iz sežane.. kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> jao pozabu sm..Å¡aban ja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> saban mc
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<upd> taj car sensey, sensei, pa swpower s tem sem se zastopil toj pa to
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> sensey je oboževal t/o :D
<CrazyLemon> vedno je loadal neke svoje botke na dsl :D
<upd> točno ja :)
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sva midva čez vikend naredila komplet t/o..abuse..abuser pa ddos
<CrazyLemon> pa še en kanal..ne spomnem se več
<upd> pol ste pa dal pod kluč vse al pa invite heh
<CrazyLemon> ko so bli še tisti boti za nicke tejkat..ne spomnem se več :)
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> knb
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> knb ja!
<upd> keep nick bot :P
<bogdanov> abuse.si!
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> pego pa company so mel opane knbje na teh kanalih
<CrazyLemon> mi pa prek splita uletel not
<CrazyLemon> in se kamufliral :D
<upd> hehe dobra
<CrazyLemon> in sm preveru kere hoste majo dodane..in glej vraga so mel en *!*xxxx@*
<CrazyLemon> dodan host :D
<upd> pego je vsak kanal zgubu
<CrazyLemon> drugo je blo pis of kejk :D
<upd> sej toj pa fail :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pego
<bogdanov> and cmoki
<bogdanov> HAH
<CrazyLemon> pego je itak komad govedine :D
<upd> a cmokica :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> hekeri
<bogdanov> litijski
<bogdanov> pego
<upd> 0.o yeaaa
<bogdanov> swpower
<bogdanov> friki
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> sej
<upd> swpower mij govoru
<upd> o pegotu
<CrazyLemon> za to cmokico sm pa tudi slišau dost zgodb :))
<upd> da ga skoz drkajo v glavo itd..
<upd>  :D
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> CrazyLemon like wat ?
<bogdanov> mi smo se 1x
<bogdanov> dobil
<bogdanov> HAHAAH
<CrazyLemon> upd like..easy..going
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<upd> jest sm z njo po 5h na msn-ju damo Å¡pilal
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> k sm ji reku
<upd> tko vsako noč od 0 do 5h zjutri
<bogdanov> dab sla
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ti pa cmokica? :D
<bogdanov> lah za varnosnika
<upd> mja sej bla kr mrga :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a si tudi ti bil eden izmed mnogih??? :)))
<upd> lol
<upd> te govorice
<bogdanov> glede
<upd> se mi ne zdijo resnišne
<bogdanov> cesa to
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> hehe
<upd> resnične :)
<CrazyLemon> upd jah..tko se je govoril..js sm pa mel  zanesljive vire :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mela
<bogdanov> je ona dost
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov eden izmed mnogih ircarjev k je bil s cmokico :D
<bogdanov> fotk od
<bogdanov> ircarjov
<bogdanov> oni pa tud
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> to ne
<bogdanov> ma sj ni
<bogdanov> tko
<bogdanov> pac napacna
<bogdanov> navadna zoka
<bogdanov> skolirana dokaj
<bogdanov> sam pac
<CrazyLemon> una je bla sexy
<bogdanov> debela
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> killyka!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> mja men je bila ql
<bogdanov> killyka
<bogdanov> isto
<bogdanov> cipa
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> hm :)
<CrazyLemon> valda..ampak sexy cipa :)))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zanc 1x
<bogdanov> sm se tipku
<bogdanov> z
<bogdanov> frikica
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> kuj vedu
<bogdanov> daj grda
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLL
<bogdanov> k sm sliko vidu
<bogdanov> :SSSS
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahahahaha
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov mlad si ti še..se boš že nauču :)99
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> kera
<bogdanov> zoka
<bogdanov> je pa dobra
<bogdanov> ceje
<bogdanov> na ircu
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> preed5
<upd> Pepelka
<bogdanov> 5+
<bogdanov> leti
<bogdanov> nerecm
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kasna je ta sasa
<bogdanov> aj gadna
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> prašaj jo za fotko
<CrazyLemon> pa se sam prepričaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> sj ves
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> idin kero se poznam
<CrazyLemon> nič js ne vem
<bogdanov> z ircneta tko
<bogdanov> daje se kj
<CrazyLemon> nič ne slišim
<bogdanov> katja
<upd> dobra je :))
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> z kranja
<bogdanov> ni tok svoh
<CrazyLemon> te ne poznam :D
<bogdanov> mah tm
<bogdanov> 20+
<bogdanov> kanal
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da nisem bil na nekih slovenskih kanalih..razn na obala :)
<bogdanov> al kvaje
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> ircnet
<bogdanov> je biu zakon
<bogdanov> 5 let nazaj
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> ma qrc je biu zakon
<bogdanov> zakva
<CrazyLemon> maturo sm pustu na ircu
<bogdanov> folka
<bogdanov> je blo dost
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah sj
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> lol
<CrazyLemon> da bi biu pameten bi nehal ircat pa bi dokončal srednjo takoj..pa fax bi že naredu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> seje
<bogdanov> kasnej
<bogdanov> ufuru
<bogdanov> ampak ok
<upd> mah jest tko
<upd> kr enkrat uletim gor
<CrazyLemon> dej a boš ti reku kir nick si mel al ne pizda ...sam povej če si Ivan_O al ne..da vem tkoj s kom imam opravka
<upd> v sedmem razredu
<bogdanov> ma jst napamet govorim :P
<upd> pol pa itaq skoz..
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> Ivan_o hahaha
<upd> fak no
<upd> že nick je smešen
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> moj nick je biu
<bogdanov> jackass
<bogdanov> prodaju
<bogdanov> sm bncje
<bogdanov> crazyju
<CrazyLemon> po moje si ti res tilenm al kaj si že bil..sk8/sk8r
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> kos vedu
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ane da si..k vem da vedno ko sm kopiral link kle od ubuntu.si foruma
<CrazyLemon> se je čudežno na forumu prikazal nick tilenmpower :>
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<bogdanov> fak skesiv
<bogdanov> sime
<bogdanov> :SSs
<bogdanov> AHAHAHHA
<CrazyLemon> sam po drugi strani..ker fucking čefur pa ma ime tilen :S
<upd> preslabo si se zakamufliral :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sam res upd treba drugic bols
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> crazy use ugotovi
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> sniffer je dal na vse tvoje evente
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sam ni mi pa jasno
<CrazyLemon> čemu dva nicka na forumu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000070007278
<Pepelka> Alen Pego Jalšovec | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> a to je pego ? :D
<CrazyLemon> je ja :D
<upd> hahaha
<upd> jeje
<upd> :D
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> tip je ubuntu fan na fb
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> tko k tale čefur kle
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> točno s tem pegotom še 1x na pijači
<upd> ker se ne bo te face zapovnu cjo
<upd> zapomnil* pm
<upd> jao ta fb gnil
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ti si mel sk8r nick al sk8 ?   ker vem da sta to bla dva različa tipa :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ivan
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jst sm biu
<bogdanov> sk8ord1e
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> a točno :)
<CrazyLemon> cel skejter pa to ;)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> tip su lah za unga
<bogdanov> k use ve
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari
<CrazyLemon> CIA mi lahko sisa veslo
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pizda nc ni za stavt
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> kup delnice od nokie rajš
<upd> raje* wtf
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<upd> evo čist sm v pizdi že.. sploh ne vem več kako pisat
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIR3gmgIX0w
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Massari - Real Love  VIDEO!!!
<bogdanov> eo za sosedo
<bogdanov> upd
<upd> hm
<CrazyLemon> lol no..zdej gledam pisoar iin pač sem radoveden in poiščem svoj nick
<CrazyLemon> in vidim da nekdo kle posta vse gor
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> lej moje so tud gor, pa sem jim glih zadnič poslal da zbrišejo dol
<upd> anyway jest vem kdo posta.. :)
<CrazyLemon> marko..kdo drug
<upd> nj ti ne bo bed sj je samo nick :P
<upd> CrazyLemon +1 haha
<upd> kako veš pizda :D
<CrazyLemon> sj mi ni bad..dokler si sramote ne naredim
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> upd kako ne bom vedu :D
<upd> hhaha :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pisoar.org/index.php?id=single&num=16858
<Pepelka> Pisoar
<CrazyLemon> tale mi najljubša..k vem da so vsi z slo-techa dal minus
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<upd> hehe :)
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tebe sploh ni gor :S
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> <ky4_> sj ce je modelu delu net normaln in npr zdej pred 2 dnevi mu ni delal
<bogdanov> <ky4_> in je klical siol so mu rekl da more uzet nek dodat kabl kao
<bogdanov> <ky4_> drgac pa ma modem in router on
<bogdanov> <ky4_> aj mozn da se je router skuru
<bogdanov> <ky4_> pa porbam sam iz modema not u comp it
<bogdanov> <ky4_> al je se kej druzga?
<bogdanov> <kwowt> a ti zgledamo ko tehnicna pomoc siola :p
<bogdanov> <kwowt> mislim rect
<bogdanov> <kwowt> a si ze probu resitirat modem?
<bogdanov> HAHAHHAHAA
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> ta
<bogdanov> je pa legendarna
<bogdanov> od siola
<bogdanov> reset
<bogdanov> modema
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> a ma kdo un
<bogdanov> link
<bogdanov> k jih un klice
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> youtube ma D:
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDRLExSS0TM&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - SIOL pritožba jeznega uporabnika Siolovih storitev
<upd> tole samo sam to ne kliče
<bogdanov> a veta
<bogdanov> kdoj biu to ? :))
<CrazyLemon> ti? :))
<upd> ne
<bogdanov> hjaha
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxyneCiWsQA&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Gordana prodaja
<upd> ahh gospa gordana
<upd> na tole foro je tud dost prekinjenih pogovorov bilo :D
<bogdanov> hehehe
<bogdanov> dobra ja
<upd> cena cena lep urejen negovan cena ja mešalec
<upd> smehi
<upd> :D
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28TqHyvFv8c&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Ivan & Radio Ognjisce
<upd> Ivan_O
<upd> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> tega nisem slišaš :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> "sej isti kurac ta ko tista"
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<upd> hah :D
<upd> kurc spet morm scat
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi-3USwCJgg&feature=related
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Pepelka> YouTube        - voditeljka prdi
<CrazyLemon> un je car
<CrazyLemon> nizozemc
<CrazyLemon> k dela intervju s tistim tipom s smešnim glasom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> Å¡e kle ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> upd Å¡ou lulat
<bogdanov> jes jes uzelu su
<bogdanov> kvaj kej uporablan
<bogdanov> thunderbird
<bogdanov> al evolution
<bogdanov> uporablate*
<CrazyLemon> js thunderbird + firetray
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> ko sm začel ubuntu uporabljat je evolution saksal..in od takrat sm na thunderbirdu
<bogdanov> mja js sm tud navajen
<bogdanov> sam sm slisu daje evolution
<bogdanov> kr kul zj
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je
<CrazyLemon> ker je kr lepo vključen v ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> maš takoj koledar not..pa kaže ti spodaj maile pa to
<Sky[x]> eh ja ene par logotov sem naredu tok da mam za osnutek pa da vidm kakšna bo osnova :>
<bogdanov> skyx dj da vidmo
<bogdanov> bom probov jutr crazy
<bogdanov> ceprov sm thunderja navajen
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> probaj pa povej če je cool :)
<upd> evo me :)
<Sky[x]> no povejte če se vam kej dopade oziroma na kermu bi gradil naprej
<Sky[x]> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10850055/logo.pdf
<CrazyLemon> sam mene si kopiral :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> ja tud tvojo slikco sem dodal notr ja :)
<Sky[x]> iz tvoje ideje je Å¡lo vse naprej  v vse smeri :P
<CrazyLemon> 10 taplavi po vrsti
<CrazyLemon> od zgoraj navzdol
<Sky[x]> stran povej
<Sky[x]> bo še najlaži
<CrazyLemon> nism js mel po straneh..vse je blo skupaj :D
<Sky[x]> WTF je mam v PDFju vsako sliko na svoji strani
<upd> atosiugimp delal
<CrazyLemon> no pol 11 stran
<Sky[x]> aha
<upd> a si to v gimp delal ???
<CrazyLemon> js ja (prva)
<CrazyLemon> on pa dvomim :)
<Sky[x]> fireworks
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ok
<upd> !prevedi auto sl cone
<Pepelka> stožec
<upd> morm mihata za lase pocukat da bo dal default en sl
<upd> no lohk bi pa že svojga bota spisal da nebi tu spamal skoz..
<upd> en fajn xchat plugin, za fb bi bil ql
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a ti je stara izklopla kabl? :S
<Sky[x]> Macbook= NO STOCK
<Sky[x]> 13" MBP 2.4= NO STOCK (WENT ON PROMOTION PRICE OF L956.58 ONLINE A MASSIVE INDICATOR OF STOCK CLEARING)
<Sky[x]> 13" MBP 2.6= NO STOCK
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pao iz kreveta
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> neki se dogaha zgleda da res v roku 1-2 week bo update :>
<bogdanov> aste
<bogdanov> vidl kasn je dau
<bogdanov> rooney
<bogdanov> gol na skarice
<bogdanov> http://eurorivals.net/man-utd:man-city-highlights-goals-video_20110212.html
<CrazyLemon> js sm samo slišal da je bil res hud
<Pepelka> Man Utd Man City Highlights | 2-1 Goals Video
<bogdanov> drug video
<bogdanov> goals
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> mi bo Å¡e pc zaribal zaradi tega flasha :S
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> da ga jebeš..noče se  loadat :D
<CrazyLemon> da niso mogoče reklame not
<CrazyLemon> pa jih plugin blokira?
<bogdanov> niso
<bogdanov> cak da vidm
<bogdanov> niso ne
<CrazyLemon> lep gol :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> si vidu tisti spodaj video
<CrazyLemon> "Wayne Rooney Fantastic Goal - Makazice - Wayne Rooney"
<CrazyLemon> makazice....ahahaha
<bogdanov> hahha
<CrazyLemon> pizda..že 4.30
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ko
<bogdanov> das
<bogdanov> pokonc
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma delam si zapiske :)
<CrazyLemon> pa sm spil mercator energy drink da sm lahk pokonc :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> sladk
<bogdanov> jst zanc
<bogdanov> nism mogu
<bogdanov> spat 2 dni
<bogdanov> k sm piv skoz red bull
<bogdanov> pa kontam kvaj fora
<CrazyLemon> looool :D
<bogdanov> ni sans zaspat
<bogdanov> sam pol se spovnem
<bogdanov> red buli itak
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ej..a veš kaj je pri men problem.. red bull lahk spijem pred spanjem
<CrazyLemon> pa spim k bebica
<CrazyLemon> to sranje od mercatorja pa učinkuje :D
<bogdanov> hjahaha
<bogdanov> :DD
<CrazyLemon> moram pa reč da mi je dost bolši okus od tega mercator energy drink cola..kot pa red bull/shark
<CrazyLemon> burn je blizu..ni pa tko kot ta :)
<bogdanov> ma nevem jst
<bogdanov> dost pijem
<bogdanov> redbull + vodka
<bogdanov> in se dost
<bogdanov> pozna
<bogdanov> ukus
<bogdanov> cej ksn
<bogdanov> shark
<bogdanov> alpa kej druzga
<bogdanov> sicer to stvar navade
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> a uno sranje k ma spar..ajej..uno spijem eno plocevinko..pa mam feeling kot da sm pijan..vse se mi vrti :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> zdj
<CrazyLemon> dobro..ko se pije pijem tudi js al redbull vodka..al pa jager cola..drugo nič :)
<bogdanov> so te
<bogdanov> burn
<bogdanov> dost
<bogdanov> ufural
<bogdanov> po lokalih
<bogdanov> an
<upd> burn ruls
<upd> celo omaro mam piksen heh
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mah ni tok kul
<bogdanov> te pizdarije
<bogdanov> pit
<bogdanov> sploh pa vodka plus energie
<bogdanov> ubija
<bogdanov> sam jebiga
<bogdanov> kj dobr
<bogdanov> pa dobr udar po glav
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ma jager cola je bolš :)
<CrazyLemon> k zelišča so zdrava pa to :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> mam pa jst za vaja
<bogdanov> gorenski
<bogdanov> snops
<bogdanov> voda
<bogdanov> pa po hrbtu
<bogdanov> vaja udarm
<bogdanov> da zapece
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> lol :))))
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva kj
<bogdanov> dela tko
<bogdanov> kere strani kej
<bogdanov> ni nc pametnga
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> delata*
<CrazyLemon> res ni nič  pametnega
<bogdanov> mja sj to
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> js grem počasi na krivulje in ploskve :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ta računalniška grafika res saks stari
<CrazyLemon> še animacijo moram končat do srede
<bogdanov> mah kvs dau pa mem
<bogdanov> bo pa kul
<bogdanov> saj ves zakaj se jebes
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma ne ne vem :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pol pa nevem
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> k prav vem da ko/če končam faks..bom pristau na zavodu  ..in sm se đabe jebau teh par let :D
<CrazyLemon> in pol bom šou za kuharja..pa bom odjebau računalnike :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah to pa sam ves
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> mam t2 mobilni internet
<bogdanov> pam odklupu
<bogdanov> iz 10eu
<bogdanov> nja 15eu
<CrazyLemon> kaj boš odklopu? :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> kle sm kupu za prenosnika
<bogdanov> ta mobilni internet
<bogdanov> modem pa
<bogdanov> sim kartic
<bogdanov> sj dela kr kul
<bogdanov> tud do 300kb/s
<bogdanov> pa kr stabilno
<bogdanov> neomejen prenos itd..
<bogdanov> sam so podrazil
<CrazyLemon> itak da so podražil..a ne vidiš kok so v izgubi :D
<bogdanov> mja
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu k t-2 kupjo kitajci
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> drazil
<bogdanov> bi
<bogdanov> ponujajo
<bogdanov> pa to kr nemorjo
<bogdanov> ponudt
<CrazyLemon> boš poklicau na support ne boš ga nič razumeu :)))) k bo en činez tam šprehal hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> mah nj
<bogdanov> sam da bo delal
<bogdanov> tko
<bogdanov> dab nau treba
<bogdanov> klicat
<bogdanov> usak dan
<bogdanov> tko k zj
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ko bo sam vedu povedat "resit modem"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hahaa
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu stari :D
<CrazyLemon> pol bodo mel ponudbe..pokliči na support..dobiš brezplačno en chopsuy na dom ..še hrano bodo razvažali
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> hahaa
<bogdanov> mah nevem kva bo to se dokonca
<bogdanov> najbol
<bogdanov> je se siol
<bogdanov> k je glavn an
<bogdanov> tud amis ni
<bogdanov> svoh
<CrazyLemon> mah qrac najbol..najbol je t-2
<CrazyLemon> najnovejšo infrastrukturo ima
<bogdanov> jah
<CrazyLemon> samo jebiga..preveč so vlagali..
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> samo ce nedela
<bogdanov> tko k more
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> čez 5 let bodo pa mel maksimalen dobiček..ker bodo poplačali vse :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> cez 5 let
<bogdanov> alpa se prj
<bogdanov> cev slo tko naprj
<bogdanov> bodo
<bogdanov> iste
<bogdanov> cene k pr siolu
<bogdanov> pa se nau delal use
<bogdanov> odkr mam
<CrazyLemon> mah jebiga..nemore vsem vse delat :)
<bogdanov> iptv
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> leti
<bogdanov> klicem
<bogdanov> usak dan
<bogdanov> reset linijo
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nemore
<bogdanov> ko pa se vezes
<bogdanov> pa ti oblubla
<bogdanov> zlato jamo
<bogdanov> klasika
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah to itak..to ti vsi obljubljajo
<bogdanov> sj internet telefonija
<bogdanov> dela super
<bogdanov> sam kocka
<bogdanov> tv
<bogdanov> kurc
<CrazyLemon> a vedno?
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> usak dan
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mam 3 tvje
<bogdanov> probu
<bogdanov> razlicne pakete
<bogdanov> 1 tv sam
<bogdanov> same shit
<bogdanov> so rekl pr vm je problem
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> su cez celo
<bogdanov> bajto
<bogdanov> nov kabl
<bogdanov> iz omarce
<bogdanov> povlect
<bogdanov> same shit
<bogdanov> torej pr njih problem
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..reč jim naj pridejo izmerit
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> prsu ze
<bogdanov> 5x
<bogdanov> nc ugotovu
<bogdanov> k pa resetirajo linijo
<bogdanov> pa dela
<CrazyLemon> pa je vidu da kocka tv?
<bogdanov> spet
<bogdanov> 12 ur
<bogdanov> pa spet steka
<bogdanov> pa tko..
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> vid
<bogdanov> sj se jim
<bogdanov> izpisejo
<bogdanov> napake
<CrazyLemon> kaj vidiš ti napake na modemu?
<CrazyLemon> oz. kok je napak?
<bogdanov> nene
<bogdanov> on tm
<bogdanov> vid
<bogdanov> k klicem
<bogdanov> pac tehnik
<CrazyLemon> to že..sam on se poveže na tvoj modem pa vid
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> jah nevem
<bogdanov> sej prklpu
<bogdanov> sj pravm 5x
<bogdanov> pa nc
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pejt na telekom pa poglej če je kaj bolš :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> tisti
<bogdanov> ves
<bogdanov> tv
<bogdanov> komunikator
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> 150eu
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> 3 tvje
<bogdanov> ubistvu 5
<bogdanov> bi jih rd mu
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam sej lahk tudi brez tistga
<bogdanov> pa se vezava
<CrazyLemon> pizda..ima se može se
<bogdanov> nemislm
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš v wcju tvje :)))
<bogdanov> placevt
<bogdanov> 300eu
<bogdanov> za ta shit
<bogdanov> zdj placujem 100eu
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nemors brez usak tv rab ta komunikator
<bogdanov> sicer so zdj te
<bogdanov> siol boxi
<bogdanov> po 50eu
<bogdanov> sam spet
<bogdanov> se nemislm
<bogdanov> vezat
<bogdanov> da potem nebo delalo
<bogdanov> preizkus
<bogdanov> pa se neda
<bogdanov> nedabise vezal
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa mogoče se ne rabiš vezat..prašaj :)
<bogdanov> sm prasu ze use
<bogdanov> pr tvju
<bogdanov> je pocen tv
<bogdanov> 2eura
<bogdanov> an
<bogdanov> pa se zaston te dobis
<CrazyLemon> mah ..btk
<CrazyLemon> sj ne gledaš tok tvja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jst ne
<bogdanov> ga pa drugi
<bogdanov> in ni kul
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> za mau semi zdi
<CrazyLemon> total tv in greš! :)
<bogdanov> plact 40eu+
<bogdanov> cenedela
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj zrihti
<bogdanov> en skuter
<bogdanov> 180
<bogdanov> gilero
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo skuter
<CrazyLemon> to je za klince
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> je za na pijaco
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma niti za to ni..
<CrazyLemon> k ne moreš dat šipc dol
<CrazyLemon> pa nabijat balkan
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> pa roka
<bogdanov> vn!
<CrazyLemon> si tak a :))
<bogdanov> ah drgac ne
<bogdanov> smo bli ucasih
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> dt
<bogdanov> te leta
<bogdanov> skoz
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> js pa nikoli! :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ce poslusas
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sm dal roko vn ja..ampak to sam zato ker ni blo not klime pa sm se Å¡vicau ful :D
<bogdanov> avsenike
<bogdanov> tud jst neb dau
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ves kj italije
<bogdanov> a se kj sverca
<bogdanov> z avtomobili
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> pac rang
<bogdanov> 500eu
<bogdanov> pa 10 kosov
<CrazyLemon> lol..kako naj js to vem :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa..dvomim da se zdj splača švercat v EU..povsod so več ali manj enake cene
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> zdj so
<bogdanov> ze
<bogdanov> italjani
<bogdanov> skontal
<bogdanov> tud
<CrazyLemon> nič..ura je 5..čas je da gre krejzi lemon spat
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ajde..ln :)
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Ukaz: gdm restart; opozorilo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4756/new/posts/
<lobi> ypyp
<lobi> je kdo tu
<lobi> imam en problem
<lobi> ko stisnem na home mapo mi zazene totem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Napačna resolucija z okvirjem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4749/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lobi> pizda
<lobi> vceraj instaliral 5 programvo za DVD-je delat
<lobi> pa vsakemu nekaj majnka
<lobi> pizda
<lobi> yoo
<lobi> je kdo tu
<miha> dan
<lobi> kaj obstaja kaksen program da posnamse svoj glas in nato spremenis barvo glasu oz. to dela sproti
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE8DEnnHxDU&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - The best fighter in the world
<alyosha> omg
<alyosha> :D
<miha> lobi: napiši rajš na forum
<miha> 12:34 < lobi> kaj obstaja kaksen program da posnamse svoj glas in nato spremenis barvo glasu oz. to dela sproti
<napsy> marko__: ping
<CrazyLemon> <lobi> ko stisnem na home mapo mi zazene totem
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa z drugimi mapami? se tudi odpre totem?
<marko__> napsy, pong
<napsy> marko__: v kermu pubu bi mogl vi met koncert zadnjic?
<marko__> klub
<napsy> kermu?
<napsy> london?
<marko__> ne
<marko__> klub se reče klubu
<marko__> london pub je en drug lokal
<napsy> aja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ukaz: gdm restart; opozorilo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4756/new/posts/
<marko__> napsy, ping
<lobi> CrazyLemon: jap. samo zdaj sem postimal
<lobi> sem nasel na nekem forumu
<upd> !translate en sl pivot
<Pepelka> pivot
<marko__> a to maš pri programiranju upd :>
<upd> ma ne oz. tud ja, pač točke od 3d modela
<marko__> aha
<napsy> marko__: pong
<marko-_-> sasa84
<napsy> marko-_-: pong
<upd0> ping pong pm :)
<peter__> ve kdo kako zanimivo igrco za igrat?
<CrazyLemon> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/usb-self-charger.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> pics.nase-bohren.de 0.05c - Wir bohren einfach weiter
<CrazyLemon> peter__ gbrainy :>
<upd0> peter__ world of goo :P
<peter__> let me see :D
<sasa84> marko-_-, povej :)
<sasa84> peter__, openarena ;)
<sasa84> supertuxkart pa supertux
<upd0> CrazyLemon na računalniške-novice je bila prov novica o tem usb-ju.
<CrazyLemon> upd0 nekak dvomim da je to resnično izvedljivo :)
<Sky[xx]> je logično če veš da gre štrom vedno v nič
<upd0> ma ne a res :D
<Sky[xx]> in če vsaj mal tistga kar gre v nič daš nazaj je to čist realno :)
<upd0> kako vsaj mal vsaj 100.1%
<upd0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htP53EwTbjg jaoo kkok so hude .. :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Dancing Pandas
<Sky[xx]> Ste osamljeni ? Želite spoznati idealnega partnerja? Ne iščite več, kupite si YUGO-ta; kuhal vam bo pa še porivali boste!
<DominiCanes> kira thema je najboljsa za ubuntu
<DominiCanes> vsaj za vas
<DominiCanes> ajde da te cujem Grega
<sasa84> DominiCanes, a tema tko za namizje?
<DominiCanes> jp
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> dej mal poglej na www.gnome-look.orbg
<sasa84> dej mal poglej na www.gnome-look.org
<sasa84> jaz tam dobim navdih ;)
<DominiCanes> ok grem pogledat
<DominiCanes> mam macbuntu
<Sky[xx]> Svetovni dan IPv6 bo 8.6.2011, ko bodo za 24 ur preverili delovanje IPv6 protokola.
<Sky[xx]> Več o IPv6 dnevu in IPv6 na splošno lahko preberete na go6.si ali Wikipedi
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[xx]> bogdanov: a na amisu že kej rihtate ipv6 ? :)
<bogdanov> ne
<sasa84> bogdanov ;)
<sasa84> pazi se... vsak dan vadm 8 ur openareno :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<sasa84> mam zvok kr skloplen, k mi skoz govori awesome pa superb ipd ;)
<bogdanov> cej ista miska
<bogdanov> pol se doug namo skp mogl spilat
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> zdej sm dala podlago spodi :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<sasa84> pa tam sm si mal naštimala mehkobo
<sasa84> komi čakam, d te nabijem :P
<sasa84> aja...pa hud lik sm si izbrala :P
<sasa84> tazga, d igrca res ni primerna za otroke -15 :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> dobr dobr
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> kje je pa christooss__ ? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: AVerMedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM and DVB-S Pro A700  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4757/new/posts/
<upd0> !translate sr sl zoka
<Pepelka> Zoka
<upd0> !translate sr sl fail
<Pepelka> Fail
<bogdanov> kesi
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> care
<upd0> kaj pomen zoka
<upd0> ?
<upd0> care d.o.o
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> punca an
<upd> zakaj mi google kave vrže vn pol haha
<bogdanov> http://www.google.si/#hl=sl&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=834&q=%C5%BEoka&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&fp=673e9ac5c79a6628
<Pepelka> Google
<upd> xD
<upd> ok whatever :)
<Sky[xx]> zanimivo zdj sem si pogledov filmčke k so primerjal glosy pa matte zaslone :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> kasn logo
<bogdanov> si zrihtu pol
<Sky[xx]> osnutki so anrjeni zdj pa treba Å¡e dizajnerja najdt da mi bo to spedenov da gre v produkcijo :)
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[xx]> bogdanov: a na amisu že kej rihtate ipv6 ? :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..od kdaj je bogdanov na amisu :D
<Sky[xx]> bogdanov = sk8r ... in on je na amisu kukr je raku
<Sky[xx]> reku*
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> omg človk..ti njega poslušaš :D
<bogdanov> sm delu ampak nedelam vec :)
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da je amis tok zjeban :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> teb dobr dela
<bogdanov> kokr
<bogdanov> js vem
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> kolk si mel plače na amisu
<CrazyLemon> dela ql ja..kaj si pa delau na amisu? na helpdesku?
<bogdanov> ja
<Sky[xx]> helpdesk
<bogdanov> pru 4 pol pa 4,5
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a si pred tem mel tečaj kjer so te učili govorit "pa a ste resetiral modem?"
<upd> ql
<bogdanov> crazy ja itak
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> :)))
<uni4dfx> am, kdaj se začne drug semester? :D
<CrazyLemon> od jutri naprej
<Sky[xx]> a ni 21.
<CrazyLemon> sky tudi ti si party pooper
<upd> 21,22
<zeitgeist88> oj
<bogdanov> OJLA
<Sky[xx]> ej a public mapa v dropboxu se ne prenese če na durg komp naložiš dropbox
<Sky[xx]> k nobenga fajla nimam :>
<CrazyLemon> se prenese
<Sky[xx]> ja ne sheram je z drugmu userjem to je problem :D
<Sky[xx]> k mam 2 userja
<Sky[xx]> za vsak komp svojga
<Sky[xx]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf4S0EA0ABI&feature=player_embedded
<Sky[xx]> lol :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Krastać ekipa gre v Kanegro
<Sky[xx]> I'm @ Jesenice general hospital #jsb Hope everything turns out good :(
<Sky[xx]> @christooss
<Sky[xx]> nič dobrga :(
<Sky[xx]> ma če ma cajt na twitter pisat pol bo ok :D
<DominiCanes> zanimivo...ce mam macbuntu mi ne delajo effecti, ce pa mam kar koli druzga mi pa delajo
<DominiCanes> hmmmm
<DominiCanes> to je cudno
<Sky[xx]> hehe
<Sky[xx]> macbuntu kaj pa naj biblo to taki special efekti ?
<DominiCanes> nc specijalnega....mam netbook in rabim cube
<DominiCanes> workspace
<DominiCanes> bols zgleda
<DominiCanes> kaj ima kdo probleme z bluetoothom
<Grega> ojoj, a naj spet jaz odgovorim? :)
<Sky[xx]> itak :)
<neett> ka se z flashom dogaja v chromiumu...
<neett> kar neke hiroglife mi dela na na videih na fb,...
<CrazyLemon> jao jao..bratranc kupu iphone4 in razmišlja o macbooku airu....le kam gre ta svet :/
<DominiCanes> ajde grega
<DominiCanes> macbook air je jebena stvar
<neett> http://www.shrani.si/f/11/B/MHNOQNt/screenshot-3.png
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kdaj bo topgear bemti
<neett> DominiCanes, zkaj je jebena stvar ?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx tejk it izi men!
<DominiCanes> zato ker je tanki, ga lazji furas naokol pa se ssd ma not
<DominiCanes> ka hoces vec
<DominiCanes> pa se ubuntu lah das gor ce ze hoces
<neett> ja no to je dobro ja :)
<neett> sn mislo da mas negativno mnenje :P
<DominiCanes> nimam
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa da ne pozabimo nepomembno dejstvo
<CrazyLemon> 1200€ daš za hardware k ne stane več k 450€
<DominiCanes> ka pa je to....jabuka
<DominiCanes> llol
<DominiCanes> to je res
<DominiCanes> sam dej mo povej kir laptop je tak tanek ko air
<DominiCanes> pa mal vec stane kot 450€
<CrazyLemon> Toshiba Portege
<CrazyLemon> sony vaio
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ta stane dost več k air
<CrazyLemon> :D
<neett> daj neki link
<neett> neda se mi iskat:P
<DominiCanes> toshiba je sranje
<Grega> kot bi primerjal ferrarija z yugotom :>
<zeitgeist88> kko se menja nick?
<DominiCanes> pardon
<DominiCanes> sony je pa drek
<neett> */nick novnick
<neett> brez *
<DominiCanes> vse kar sn mel od sonya se je pokvarl
<roxxxxxxxx> thanks
<neett> runda
<CrazyLemon> Grega dej ti mekfen tiho bodi :D
<Grega> hater :P
<DominiCanes> to je namenjen men, Grega
<CrazyLemon> http://reviews.cnet.com/best-thin-light-laptops/
<Grega> dve muhi na en mah
<Grega> :)
<Pepelka> Best thin and light laptops - CNET Reviews
<CrazyLemon> tale sony ma 512GB SSD :O
<neett> woooowww 3,399.99 ka je te zlat pm
<neett> no ni videt:P
<CrazyLemon> jah..512GB SSDja ni lih cheap :)
<Grega> lahko ima gazilijon GB, pa ce ni mac ga ne kupim :P
<CrazyLemon> pejt trollat nekam drugam!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ti trollas
<Sky[xx]> sam full gladko dela s SSD pa i7 ma sodelovc sony via in lavfa k urca :>
<CrazyLemon> js ne trollam!
<CrazyLemon> js sam pravim da ni vredn tega dnarja
<Grega> kako ves?
<Grega> a ga mas?
<CrazyLemon> a ga ti maš?
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<Grega> jaz ga mam!
<DominiCanes> mas kaj
<CrazyLemon> pokaži ga!
<DominiCanes> mac
<neett> trollam? razlozte mi to
<neett> :P
<Grega> ah
<DominiCanes> Grega: ti  mas mac?
<Grega> jaaaa
<DominiCanes> pol je pa toshiba boljsa
<CrazyLemon> nima  pa macbook aira!
<DominiCanes> ah dobro no
<DominiCanes> mi je mac padu v ocejh
<CrazyLemon> nč dobro! ni dobro!
<Grega> trolli
<Grega> :)
<DominiCanes> sam zdej ko vem da nimas aira pol je vse ok
<CrazyLemon> vsi boste ban dobil!
<CrazyLemon> nevzgojenci prekleti!
<DominiCanes> ban=1200€
<Grega> http://www.google.si/images?q=trolli&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=sl&tab=wi&biw=1285&bih=900
<Pepelka> trolli - Iskanje Google
<neett> lol
<CrazyLemon> kak ste se umirili :p
<DominiCanes> ban=1200€
<DominiCanes> ban=1200€
<neett> krejzi limona tata mata
<DominiCanes> ban=1200€
<Sky[xx]> hehe
<neett> ce me banas tem tozo! :P
<CrazyLemon> /ban neett !
<Grega> hm, jaz sem moral it..
<CrazyLemon> pff
<Grega> :)
<neett> :P
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r..grem papat
<Grega> op gor al dol, vseeno si troll
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> !
<Grega> troller :P
<CrazyLemon> nism troll..lepo sm reku da ni vredn svojga denarja..pika stop konec igre js sm zmagal game over
<Grega> neee
<neett> looooool piika stop
<Grega> ker ne mores ti tega rect
<Grega> ker ga nimas
<Grega> to je tako, kot da bi jaz rekel da je ferrari za en kurac :P
<CrazyLemon> res je..a ga maš ti da lahk ti rečeš da je vreden svojga dnarja? :)
<Grega> je
<Grega> mam
<CrazyLemon> ne..nimaš aira..maš pa macbook
<DominiCanes> kirga pa mas
<Grega> phhhh
<Grega> idi jest
<Grega> cudak
<CrazyLemon> in se stavim da za isto ceno js lahk najdem dost bolš hardware :)
<Grega> :)
<DominiCanes> kirga mas
<DominiCanes> ni sanse
<Grega> macbooka
<DominiCanes> eh to je sranje
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa res grem jest..ker niste razumni
<Grega> lol
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> js mam lepo asusa 1015pn....je precej boljsi od macbooka
<Sky[xx]> crazy že najde boljši hardware za isto ceno sam pol nej še ubuntu da gor in bomo vidl kok lepo bo delal :)
<Grega> se en kreten
<Grega> kr dezuje vas
<Grega> :)
<neett> jerk overflow
<Grega> :)
<Sky[xx]> overflow: hidden;
<Sky[xx]> :D
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> grem js
<Grega> nee noo
<neett> smlk smlk
<Sky[xx]> grega: to men "se en kreten" ?
<uni4dfx> katero je najbolše pivo na svetu?
<neett> laško :P
<andrejz> najbolj pomembno je kako si žejen pa kako vroče je
<andrejz> takrat so vsi dobri
<neett> amstel je ql....
<andrejz> men je bil najboljš Negra Modelo
<neett> mi je bil bolsi od heinikena na maturantskem
<neett> to je Å¡pansko ? al kako ?
<andrejz> http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/cleanplatecharlie/negramodelo.jpg
<andrejz> mehiško se mi zdi
<Grega> Sky[xx]: ne, ne tebi
<DominiCanes> grega
<DominiCanes> si gor
<DominiCanes> Grega dej mi povej ka je snow leopard 64-bit
<DominiCanes> al kaj
<Grega> ja
<DominiCanes> after effect dela gor
<Grega> after effect?
<DominiCanes> adobe
<Grega> photoshop, flash in illustrator delajo, after effecta ne poznam
<Grega> bi pa rekel da ja.. ce obstaja..
<DominiCanes> super pol
<DominiCanes> bom dal na virtualko snow leoparda
<DominiCanes> kira je najnovejsa verzija
<DominiCanes> 10.6
<DominiCanes> kak to da si se odlocu za mac
<Grega> 10.6.6 je zadnja verzija
<Grega> ker sem fag
<Grega> :)
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> jebat ga
<Grega> kaj cmo
<DominiCanes> jp
<DominiCanes> cuj ce bi mel kes bi si js tut to sranje uzel...sam ko me vlece na alienware m11x
<marko-_-> heil
<DominiCanes> js
<Sky[xx]> aj kšn twitteraš klele ? :D
<DominiCanes> ne
<DominiCanes> twitter je za pussie...mogoce Grega ve neki o tem
<Grega> to pa mam!
<Sky[xx]> pa ni mi jasn zakaj mi povsot piše urban_Cetinski če mam pod ime brez _ ?
<marko-_-> zakaj bi kdo sploh hotel twitter uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je čudno ko na ircu napišeš kdaj greš lulat pa kdaj greš kakat
<CrazyLemon> :/
<marko-_-> aja jst sem pa mislil da je to normalno, no zdaj vsaj vem zakaj sem iz 3/4 kanalov letel dol
<Grega> moja ideja je bila, da ga bom uporabljal za obvestila o servicu.. ampak nisem najbolj vesten
<Grega> http://twitter.com/gjanezic
<Seniorita> Gregor Janežič (gjanezic) on Twitter
<marko-_-> gregec
<marko-_-> koliko imaš kaj strank s tem rufom?
<DominiCanes> zaka ubutnu nima svojega compjuterja
<DominiCanes> na isto foro ko mac
<Grega> za burek :)
<marko-_-> hahaha
<marko-_-> hahahah
<marko-_-> 9,99€
<marko-_-> in pol 99 font 1
<marko-_-> sales 101
<marko-_-> ane:>
<Grega> :)
<Grega> konec meseca bo 49 :)
<Sky[xx]> kaj to ?
<Grega> spletna trgovina
<marko-_-> no
<marko-_-> koliko strank imaš?
<Grega> to se ne sprasuje :)
<marko-_-> zanima me kako laufajo te stvari v sloveniji
<marko-_-> a maš jih več kot 10?
<Grega> itak
<marko-_-> a je to sarkazem?
<Grega> ne
<Grega> :)
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> to je kar dobro
<marko-_-> 100€ na mesec pizda
<marko-_-> za nič
<Grega> ni v redu cena, 49 bom zdaj nastavil
<marko-_-> a 49€?
<Tadej> se mal pa bo top gear :)
<Grega> _Mitto_: ja
<CrazyLemon> se 10min!!
<Grega> marko-_-: ja
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: si shure? :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ja..ponavadi je okrog 22:20 gor
<marko-_-> a ni to mal predrago
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: kako lahko to dolocis na 10min? :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: aja?
<Tadej> bomba
<Tadej> komi cakam :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej
<CrazyLemon> my bad
<CrazyLemon> zamešu uro
<CrazyLemon> Top Gear 16x04 HDTV XviD-FoV (NEW)
<CrazyLemon> Added in TV :: Episodes on 2011-02-13 21:09:51
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<Tadej> wooot?
<Tadej> ze zunaj?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<_Mitto_> Grega kaj je na stvari?
<Tadej> mas torrent?
<Grega> marko-_-: ves kako je.. s tako ceno dobis dve grupi strank, tiste ki nic ne prodajo in obupajo po enem mesecu in tiste ki full prodajajo in jim je 10eur smesno, ker naredijo +1k na mesec..
<Tadej> na bitmetv se ni...
<Grega> _Mitto_: sorry, wrong nick
<_Mitto_> np
<CrazyLemon> Tadej mam..ampak ti ne bo kaj dost pomagal :)
<Sky[xx]> Grega: začni računat glede na to kok naročil majo :D
<marko-_-> Grega, sam tisti naredijo +1k na mesec verjetno že imajo spletne trgovine:)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: kje si ga pa najdu?
<Tadej> kje je ?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej torrentleech
<Grega> marko-_-: in z ceno 49eur se tistih, ki nic ne prodajo hitro znebis, tisti ki delajo +1k pa jim tud ni tako zelo tezko
<_Mitto_> lahko povem, da sem pravkar teamspeak 3 dal gor na ubuntu
<Grega> marko-_-: niti ne
<Grega> pac majo dobre artile in znajo naredit reklamo
<CrazyLemon> Tadej če nč druzga povej pa ti pošljem torrent pa lahk probaš
<CrazyLemon> pod pogojem da boš seedal do 1.0 :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: sej mam user na torrentleach
<Tadej> no vsaj mel sem ga
<Tadej> cak da probam :D
<marko-_-> a je torrentleech sploh za kaj
<yang> katere slovenske trackerje uporabljate
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- najbolši private tracker :)
<Tadej> sam kako je ob 21h prslo, ce je v angliji na tv ob 20h
<marko-_-> a maš invate
<marko-_-> invite*
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ob 19.00 se začne
<Tadej> Error: Invalid Username/password combination!
<Tadej> damn
<CrazyLemon> oz 20.00 our time :)
<CrazyLemon> in ob 9ih se konča
<Tadej> aha
<Tadej> damn kako da se ni na bitmetv
<Tadej> grrr
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: dej poslji
<marko-_-> a si probal eztv.it
<marko-_-> če še ni, bo čez par minut
<Tadej> jap ni ga se gor
<Tadej> 1h kasneje...
<Tadej> ne morem vrjet
<CrazyLemon> Tadej povej ko boš da zbrišem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Tadej> ok
<Tadej> 9 pm on BBC two
<Tadej> to je po GMT
<Tadej> Timezone: GMT (11:44pm)
<Tadej> pardon
<Tadej> refresh
<Tadej> Timezone: GMT (9:20pm)
<Tadej> sele zacel se je dobr CrazyLemon :)
<Tadej> tko na CAT koledarju pravijo :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ..prejšni releasei
<Tadej> a ma kdo tle bbc two?
<CrazyLemon> Top Gear 16x03 HDTV XviD-FoV
<CrazyLemon> Added in TV :: Episodes on 2011-02-06 21:10:13
<CrazyLemon> Top Gear 16x02 HDTV XviD-FoV
<CrazyLemon> Added in TV :: Episodes on 2011-01-30 21:10:30
<CrazyLemon> etc :)
<Tadej> ja sam ponavad se eno uro prej zacne
<Tadej> ob 20h
<Tadej> danes pa nevem zakaj je ob 21h
<Tadej> bodo ze povedal :)
<CrazyLemon> true :)
<bogdanov> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=4523562&show=1
<Seniorita> www.Avto.net
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov  a boš kupu? :D
<bogdanov> ma glej uspodi
<bogdanov> kaj je napisu
<bogdanov> folk ma prevec cajta
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> vidim ja..btk
<CrazyLemon> sej sta dve ledvici
<CrazyLemon> eno komot lahk daš
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ja sj
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jst
<CrazyLemon> pa se furaš v jebačkem autu :D
<bogdanov> mam tri
<bogdanov> sj ves
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> da bi mel ti tri bi umru..tko pa bodi srečen ker maš 2 !
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> :))
<Tadej> evo ga na bitmetv
<CrazyLemon> kaj je bitmetv ? :D
<CrazyLemon> p2p stream?
<Grega> vgriznimetelevizija
<Grega> -e
<Grega> :P
<Tadej> bitmetv.org
<Tadej> tracker s serijami
<Tadej> ze 10 min je online, sam nisem refreshal :P
<CrazyLemon> Tadej to je tist 14mb :p
<Tadej> nene
<Tadej> 549.92
<Tadej> MB
<Tadej> damn linija
<Tadej> full vlece pa se bo 10min :S
<Tadej> evo 720p je ze zunaj
<Grega> na TL je HD 1.47gb
<CrazyLemon> blah..sux ko si navadn user :(
<CrazyLemon> in moraš čakat preden vidiš release
<Tadej> Grega: sej 1.46
<Tadej> GB je 720p :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: kaj ga se ne vidis?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej sam HD :/
<Tadej> hja lahko ti ga posljem, sam mam samo 1Mbit uploada
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> sj cool
<Tadej> pa se 6min je za pocakat da ga zdownloada :)
<CrazyLemon> bom že zdownloadu se ne mudi :)
<Tadej> haha zdej vidim zakaj mi geslo na torrentleach ne prime :)
<Tadej> naredu in uporabljal sem ga nekaj casa v 2006 :)
<Grega> zarad caps lock! :P
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: zakaj pa ne gledas 720p?
<CrazyLemon> 1.46gb downloadat 240 minut
<CrazyLemon> al pa počakat 60min in zdownloadat 550mb :D
<Tadej> kako linijo pa mas?
<CrazyLemon> 1mbit
<CrazyLemon> down :D
<Tadej> uff uff
<bogdanov> hehe
<Tadej> is that even legal? :)
<CrazyLemon> its enough :)
<Tadej> pol pa jaz nad 6Mbit jamram
<CrazyLemon> razn seveda ko hočeš top gear gledat :D
<Tadej> kurc sem se navadu na 100/10 v Lj
<Tadej> tok da je 6/1 suffer :)
<Tadej> 1min 55sec
<Tadej> Hello and welcome :)))
<CrazyLemon> no spoilers!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> zakaj so meni invajte vzeli na tl, prasci
<CrazyLemon> vsem so
<Grega> a bodo dali nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> ob posebnih prilikah in donacijah..ja :)
<Grega> assholes
<Grega> :)
<Sky[xx]> vsi o tem top gear govorijo
<Sky[xx]> Å¡e na macrumors je sam o tem govora hehe :D
<Grega> malo sem razocaran, sem mislil, da so na TL super-fast..
<CrazyLemon> release je bil gor
<CrazyLemon> pa so ga dal dol
<CrazyLemon> ker je uploader neki zajebal
<CrazyLemon> in je bil samo 14mb velik
<Grega> a
<CrazyLemon> HD pa je že neki časa gor :)
<Grega> ja, ampak HD dolgo traja, da ga vrnem
<Grega> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> spoken as a true leecher :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..bo treba obiskat partis :)
<Grega> svetsko tele sem
<Grega> 3 vpsje mam viska in so shutdownani, jaz pa se doma jebem in seedam torrente in nikam ne gre
<Sky[xx]> lol
<Tadej> and on that bombshell its time to end :)
<Tadej> na thepiratebay ga se ni
<Tadej> 0,4 ga mam ze seeda
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno ni na TL
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> res
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj  jim dogaja
<bogdanov> beograd
<bogdanov> beograd
<bogdanov> ja bezobrazan
<bogdanov> ne jednom
<bogdanov> ne dvaput
<bogdanov> tri put
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> dej čefur en
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> DRAZENE
<CrazyLemon> doma me kličejo franci!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))))
<bogdanov> bravo!
<bogdanov> hha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kvaj ksn film
<bogdanov> pa ne rect
<bogdanov> zakopan
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> kdo je zakopan :D
<bogdanov> film
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> en tip mi na privat pošlje msg
<CrazyLemon> "da ne smetim po forumu bom tukaj tebi skopiral ..."
<CrazyLemon> jaaoo
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> kvaj napisov
<CrazyLemon> ma napisal sm mu na forumu naj proba reinstallirat opensource gonilnike za ati
<CrazyLemon> pa je skopiral kaj mu napiše ukaz
<CrazyLemon> in ne..ni nobenga pametnega filma :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ma jst
<bogdanov> bom faster
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> cev
<bogdanov> cajt
<CrazyLemon> pa to gledaš že en teden jebote
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> usak
<bogdanov> dan
<bogdanov> 5min
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pametno ja
<CrazyLemon> guštiraj :)))
<bogdanov> hh
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-06
<uni4dfx> čer
<CrazyLemon>  pred 15 min blizu kraja Ankaran, Bohinj
<CrazyLemon> tale facebook je pa zelo natančen :>
<zdobersek> ja fak no
<zdobersek> na izpitu iz programiranja moramo poznat graficne operacije v javi
<zdobersek> v naslednjem semestru gremo pa na C
<zdobersek> dafuq te prasam.
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je kle narobe? :)
<neett> kolegu wireless na 1 uro diskonekta, vedno ob isti minuti oO
<zdobersek1> neett: rly?
<neett> jop
<zdobersek1> isto kle
<zdobersek1> pa se mi smejijo
<zdobersek1> neett: povej, a ma siol?
<neett> mislim da,..ja ampak,... brat pa pa winse pa mu dela lepo hh :)
<neett> pa pred 11.10 je se njemu bp delalo
<neett> no zdobersek1, ti krivis siol ? :)
<zdobersek1> neett: ne, tud men je pred 11.10 delal bp
<zdobersek1> ampak zgleda da ma siolov router neke cudne fore
<zdobersek> fajn, hudic se pregreva.
<Sky[x]> pa to ma napsy iste probleme
<Sky[x]> je mel vcasih v studentu mislim da ...
<neett> en kolega bil pri njem pa mu isto delalo,.. doma pa ql
<zdobersek> jah, je treba poiskat problem pa it resevat ,
<zdobersek> sam k je ta kurcev network manager (ce je on kriv) ... zajeban za instalirat/
<zdobersek> .
<neett> zakaj je zajeban za instaliratz?
<zdobersek> mislim delat biskecijo med commiti
<neett> kaj pa ce bi probal wicd?
<zdobersek> pa da potem kompajlas, instaliras, cakas ...
<neett> kolega zaj caka 1uro z wicd kaj bo :P
<zdobersek> zdejle ne :)
<zdobersek> ... in potem je se moznost, da ti dajo na izpitu iz grafike kake gumbe pa vnosna polja
<Aseq> sej mate lahko knjigo?
<zdobersek> Aseq: lahko, ce jo mas :)
<Aseq> ctk je <10min od faksa
<zdobersek> ma kje se mi da ...
<Aseq> (sploh pa mas fri/fe knjiznjico)
<zdobersek> sam tozim, ker je to iz principa narobe.
<Aseq> ok, mas point
<zdobersek> ok, to se sam jutr potem povem, preden zacnemo pisat
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> brrr
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ! j-lo svojemu ljubimcu daje 10k na teden!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vem, ze zapuscam faks in odhajam v LA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek smart
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce hoces, pojd zraven
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek samo če mi boš zrihtal kako bejbo iz šovbiznisa!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej, ktero mas namerkano?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i sure do!
 * CrazyLemon <3 mila kunis
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: not available
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pfft :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: next choice?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povej mi raje kaj je available..k mam občutek da želiš cel LA  zase
<CrazyLemon> :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Guantanamo Bay je nezaseden
<CrazyLemon> guantanamo bay je passe
<CrazyLemon> uu..amd trinity bo kmalu zuni..najs
<CrazyLemon> me likey
<zdobersek> kva je to, proc?
<CrazyLemon> APU !
<CrazyLemon> 2nd generation
<zdobersek> se kr APUje forsiras?
<zdobersek> a nisi mel problemov zard APUjev?
<zdobersek> dafuq CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek apu ftw! kaj teb kle ni jasno? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek eh..z apuji ne..sam ubuntu je mal težil...ampak sm ga že obvladal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> whatever ...
<CrazyLemon> takrat k pride trinity vn bi si pa lahk omislu nov laptop..s trinity apujem :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fancy schmansy
<zdobersek> !g acer revo
<Pepelka> Preizkusi - Acer Revo http://www.monitor.si/clanek/acer-revo/
<zdobersek> tole nej slabu za HTPC
<zdobersek> baje.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni fancy..Å¡e manj schmany..its cheap..and it works like a charm :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..sam ni poceni
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je res.
<zdobersek> Pol pa cmo na raspberry pocakat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp..tist za 35$ da bo xbmc bl smooth delal :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: raspberry je ARM?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i think so
<zdobersek> revo je na Atomu ...
<CrazyLemon> thats why it sux :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> na monitorju:
<zdobersek> za: zanimiva cena
<zdobersek> ha?
<zdobersek> zanimiva cena je takrat, ko je 0.
<CrazyLemon> Cena: 349 EUR.
<CrazyLemon> sej piše
<Grega> a je bil vceraj topgear?
<CrazyLemon> zdej je baje bil v monitorju članek v smislu 'make your own htpc'
<CrazyLemon> Grega jp
<Grega> 18x02, ne?
<CrazyLemon> Grega jp
<Grega> tnx
<CrazyLemon> Grega np
<Grega> kaj pa je Top Gear At The Movies?
<CrazyLemon> Grega nič kar bi bilo tebi hudo zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> bom si sposodil!
<CrazyLemon> sam tamali pa tapočasni sta not
<Grega> v redu je, saj cena je zanimiva
<Grega> se zdobersek bi se strinjal!
<zdobersek> cena cesa?
<zdobersek> aja, aha.
<zdobersek> vidim ...
<CrazyLemon> kok bo Grega nastradal ko se potrdi ACTA
<CrazyLemon> bogi :/
<jinzo> why?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdo pa ne bo? :)
<jinzo> drgač ja RPi je ARM in kaj druga kot h.264 nebo smooth delalo.
<Sky[x]> Grega: a je ze kaj novega od gumidifekta ?
<jinzo> eh se je med nami, tak da ne tak resno jemat ga :P
<CrazyLemon> jinzo seveda bo! npr. webm! :)
<Sky[x]> :D
<jinzo> CrazyLemon, ?
<jinzo> probably not.
<CrazyLemon> jinzo you'll be surprised :)
<jinzo> glede na to da ta half baked OpenMAX IL lih imo nebo nevem kak dobro delal, pa tudi scriptinga VideoCora nebodo nebo broadcom objavil
<Grega> jinzo: http://blog.webfaction.com/2012/02/nine-years-already/
<jinzo> cpu pa ne hendla niti blizu high profilov webm-ja
<Pepelka> Nine years already! | WebFaction Blog
<jinzo> o fak to je 50% za base
<jinzo> Grega, zlati si :*
<jinzo> CrazyLemon, smem vprasat po cem to sklepas?
<CrazyLemon> As an aside, the GPU can hardware decode H264, MPEG1/2/4, VC1, AVS, MJPG at 1080p30. It can software (but still vector accelerated) decode VP6, VP7, VP8, RV, Theora, WMV9 at DVD resolutions.
<CrazyLemon> po njihovi izjavi :)
<jinzo> where did you find that?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/592    nč ne bereš njihovga bloga? shame on you :D
<Pepelka> Libraries, codecs, OSS | Raspberry Pi
<jinzo> berem, samo tega ni blo tam ko sem nazadnje to bral
<jinzo> je pa res da ja, still stands - edino VC1 je dodatno tu
<jinzo> software = preko OpenMAX IL menda
<jinzo> in ja, se vedno je to slaba resolucija :/
<jinzo> ceprav nice ja
<jinzo> aha saj pise Dom adds:
<zdobersek1> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2425469_460s.jpg
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> Columbiana 2011 kdo ze gledov ?
<CrazyLemon> pha..2011
<CrazyLemon> SOOOOOOOOO OLD
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jinzo> ja, kar watchable.
<Sky[x]> tok old da se partis ne najde :D
<zdobersek1> nc
<zdobersek1> lahko noc, fantje in dekleta!
<zdobersek1> in tudi ti, CrazyLemon/
<zdobersek1> .
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 <3 o/
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: /o\
<CrazyLemon> em.. zdobersek1 tist ni \o/ ..tko da..no ymca dance kthxbye  :D
<zdobersek1> _o/
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: tist je HH!
<CrazyLemon> na vipavskem nič ne piha..pri nas pa piha kot da je burja na steroidih
<lynxlynxlynx> Storing material on our servers that is not for the primary purpose of hosting a website, and associated email functions. This includes, without limitation, storing backup data unrelated to your websites and emails or storing personal music or video collections. <-- čuden tale webfaction
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-07
<jinzo> aja, RaspberryPi manufacture date je 20.2
<jinzo> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/615
<Pepelka> Two things you thought you weren&#8217;t going to get: a manufacturing date and an SoC datasheet | Raspberry Pi
<LEPY> helouu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1356-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1356-1/
<andrejz> lynxlynxlynx si tam?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<andrejz> ubuntu urice februar, nafisa nima časa, da bi bila organizatorka. ga maš ti?
<lynxlynxlynx> niti pod razno
<lynxlynxlynx> pred aprilom ne
<andrejz> ok
<Grega> nafisa!!
<nafisa> Grega, maš drug teden urco časa?
<Grega> samo urco?
<nafisa> ja, sam eno urco
<nafisa> lahko tut 2
<Grega> :(
<Grega> dve pa ze!
<nafisa> super ... prepričaj BigWhale-a, da pride na ubuntu urice ... MB nekje ... lahko v europarku :)
<nafisa> ;)
<nafisa> može?
<Grega> 2 uri ga bom moral prepricevat?!
<nafisa> ne ... prepriči ga zdele
<nafisa> tam se bosta pa pogovarjala pa se zafrkavala ...
<Grega> BigWhale: preprican si
<nafisa> mogoče še mojega prepričam, da pride vama družbo delat?
<nafisa> čeprav je šel iz ubuntu dol ... na mint
<BigWhale> kdja?
<BigWhale> kdaj?
<Grega> torej.. ti nas bos zdruzila, ampak tebe pa ne bo?
<BigWhale> trenutno rabim mal tolazbe
<nafisa> 15. februar npr.???
<nafisa> ja, mene nau v MB
<nafisa> edino, če bom mela razgovor za službo
<Grega> razgovor za sluzbo bos mela
<nafisa> mogoče
<nafisa> dons zvem ... če bo kaj ... pa kdaj bo ... pa kako bo ...
<nafisa> če rata ... bova skor soseda, Grega
<nafisa> ;)
<Grega> \o/
<nafisa> boste pridni pa namesto mene ubuntu urice laufali?
<nafisa> saj sam en pir ... al pa kuhan vin ...
<Grega> BigWhale bo
<Grega> :P
<nafisa> ti boš?
<Grega> pri -8 ne :P
<Grega> ce bo -4, ajde!
<nafisa> saj se lahko noter dobita
<nafisa> saj noben od vaju ne kadi, ne?
<Grega> samo crack
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> BigWhale pa haikuje piše? :D
<Grega> joj, nafisa! mam tocno vprasanje za tebe!
<BigWhale> sej ti jest lahk povem
<nafisa> a točno vprašanje zame?
<Grega> da me dokoncno kap
<nafisa> kako pa to izgleda?
<BigWhale> lubrikant je a must!
<nafisa> ammm ... ok, ne Å¡tekam
<Grega> :/
<nafisa> na amazonu imajo fisting gel :D
<BigWhale> ja, sej dobis tud cel bucket k-y
<nafisa> ok, sploh ni v kontekstu
<nafisa> zmenta se pa se dobta za eno urco vsaj, noooo
<nafisa> bodta carja
<BigWhale> jest se z nikomer ne rabim ment, da sem car
<nafisa> ne ... boš manj car, če ne boste v MB naredl ubuntu uric
<nafisa> vidim, day bomo mogl narest nekak tko ...
<nafisa> na ubuntu urice hodijo tut hude curice
<nafisa> pa bom par kolegic privlekla s sabo
<andrejz> pol pa fotke na ubuntu.si stran. naslednji mesec jih bo polno
<nafisa> hhhh
<nafisa> zadnjič sva bli sami z jasno :)
<nafisa> decembra
<nafisa> https://www.facebook.com/events/173707949402902/
<Pepelka> PLAYBOY - WHITE INVASION ◕  Gospodarsko Razstavišče ◕ Petek 30.3.2012 | Facebook
<lynxlynxlynx> o nafisa, wb
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon wsap
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql pa reku sm ti že wasap...16.30..jebiga če ne gledaš irca :D
<CrazyLemon> nič...grem jest pa malo ponavljat
<alyosha_sql> ti kr ponavljaj ja
<alyosha_sql> geeeek
<alyosha_sql> :D
<miha> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> a se mi blede al Å¡e komu ne dela google
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, kolc
<b4d> lynxlynxlynx: meni dela normalno
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, je že mimo
<b4d> :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
 * sasa84 pomežikne CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> nafisa, hello sexy ;)
<sasa84> kaj maš ti probleme s telefonom? :)
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<nafisa> ja, mam ,ja
<nafisa> že več kot en mesec
<nafisa> ne samo telefonom
<sasa84> a ne morš nč zrihtat?
<nafisa> poslala navadno pošto na mobitel ... poslala preko faxa ... ker mi lahko v naročniški službi odblokirajo ... nočejo ...
<nafisa> oz. nobenega odziva
<sasa84> pusiji
<nafisa> telefona pa ne morem na servis poslat ...
<nafisa> ker preko njega wifi lovim
<sasa84> ma kaj so mal glupi?
<nafisa> jebiga
<nafisa> mejte se
<nafisa> čaw
<miha> http://9gag.com/gag/2380584?ref=fb
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Meanwhile in Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Y U NO SILLY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i silly all the time
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prove.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek silly ppl dont have to prove it!
<CrazyLemon> because they're silly!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nej rejs.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jutr je dan kulture.
<zdobersek> kater film nej pogledam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hmm
<CrazyLemon> Zajtrk petelinov!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: next!
<zdobersek> ni nujno, da je slovenski.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek three musketeers!
<zdobersek> ... skor ni zazeljeno. ampak so izjeme.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: next!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fy!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tale ti je pa pisan na kožo
<CrazyLemon> the iron lady!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: maggie tatcher?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who else?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: next!
<zdobersek> dej, potrud se ffs/
<zdobersek> .
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek footloose!
<zdobersek> !g footloose imdb
<Pepelka> Footloose (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1068242/
<CrazyLemon> twitter ma nov look
<CrazyLemon> again
<zdobersek> yup.
<zdobersek> canonical pa kubuntu developerje odlsavlja ...
<zdobersek> meh meh.
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> developerjA
<zdobersek> enega al dva?
<zdobersek> be specific ffs!
<CrazyLemon> its kubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> enega ffs!
<zdobersek> beden je ratu ta transmission ... cetud mas omejen prenos, se vedno celo linijo zapira.
<zdobersek> in sploh ni mozno nalozt bilokterega webpagea.
<zdobersek> al je pa amis kriv.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zmanjšaj število soležnikov na torrent & skupno št. soležnikov
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bo zapru linije
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> js mam 15/60
<CrazyLemon> pa je kul
<zdobersek> sem dal na 60/60 ...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga
<zdobersek> because i can!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se kr ne vem, kaj bom jutr gledu.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek footloose!
<CrazyLemon> seeking justice!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se tri predloge mas na voljo, potem se sam odlocim.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no more!
<zdobersek> !g no more idbm
<Pepelka> The Internet Movie Database (IMDb) http://www.imdb.com/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dafuq
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, a peer so res soležnik prevedl?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx smo ja!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> kot da bi bli v pojstli :P
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek: jst pa priporočam M
<lynxlynxlynx> tolk stara klasika, da jo legalno dobiš prek neta
<zdobersek> kva je spet to ...
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jewTfVC7XD4
<Pepelka> M      - YouTube
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> jew
<lynxlynxlynx> nič nima z židi in tisami
<lynxlynxlynx> ups, tisa je yew
<Sky[x]> Podjetje: OOSM, PETER BRUNER S.P - programiranje linux aplikacij
<Sky[x]> iscejo programerja :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-08
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql pošlji mi tisto skripto od UVR
<alyosha_sql> si pogledal shime kako se računa:D
<CrazyLemon> nope.. ne analiziram js tko kot ti vsako nalogo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://yfrog.com/h4vckgrxj
<Pepelka> Kako lahko tudi punce z gotovostjo ločite med BMW-jem in Alfo. :)
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403635_271419152926754_124870087581662_642749_967849132_n.jpg
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/time-out/savdijci-keka-po-manj-kot-dveh-mesecih-posiljajo-domov
<Pepelka> Savdijci Keka po manj kot dveh mesecih pošiljajo domov | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1350-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1350-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/9066337/CCTV-police-officer-chased-himself-after-being-mistaken-for-burglar.html
<Pepelka> CCTV police officer 'chased himself' after being mistaken for burglar - Telegraph
<CrazyLemon> LMAO
<alyosha_sql> omfg
<alyosha_sql> hudi so hudi res
<CrazyLemon> hremo se učit ! :D
<alyosha_sql> kaj se učiš??
<CrazyLemon> uvr
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> aja za ustni
<alyosha_sql> kao računaš da si naredu:D
<CrazyLemon> itak :) kaj ti spet lenariš in nič ne programiraš a? :)
<alyosha_sql> ow brem prosojnice od programiranja.D
<alyosha_sql> da vidim malo
<alyosha_sql> samo stari nikjer ni setterja in getterja omenjenega niti
<alyosha_sql> nwem kako je tip to kr uvalu u izpit
<CrazyLemon> zato obstaja google :)
<alyosha_sql> in o konstruktorjih tudi ni ne duha ne sluha
<alyosha_sql> ma ja to ja
<alyosha_sql> samo kako bi jaz pred izpitom
<alyosha_sql> googlaw kaj je to
<alyosha_sql> če ne vem da obstaja
<alyosha_sql> a tip da u test!?
<alyosha_sql> fucked up je to
<CrazyLemon> piši mu če te to tolko moti :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..lejtr
<alyosha_sql> ma ja bo reku daje povedal na predavanjih
<alyosha_sql> tudi če ni
<alyosha_sql> kako boš dokazal da ni povedal
<alyosha_sql> ..
<alyosha_sql> idi idi uči sine
<alyosha_sql> :D
<gapi> \ivjo
<gapi> yivjo
<gapi> a kdo tuki k kej obvlada bsd
<CrazyLemon> <ivjo
<gapi> zanima me kako v bsd  das ukaz lspusb
<gapi> lsusb
<gapi> ker men ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> če ga ni, potem je pač samo za linux
<lynxlynxlynx> bsd je drugo jedro pa to, ne more bit usb stack enak
<gapi> najdu google povedu da moram instalirat usbutils paketek
<lynxlynxlynx> err, ni delal, ker ni bil nameščen? :D
<gapi> pa kaj sm vedu da ni po defaultu gor
<gapi> freebsd posku[am uporabljat par dni
<gapi> prej ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> sam pol ne rečt da "ne dela"
<lynxlynxlynx> ker če si probal, ti je lepo reklo command not found
<miha> :))
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/408830_3254808287648_1190304002_3495719_455978631_n.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<miha> http://fan-tas-tic.com/porn-reality-educational-comic/
<Pepelka> Porn vs reality: an educational comic | FAN-TAS-TIC! Magazine
<lynxlynxlynx> :]
<Grega> sploh nisem nic potreben od sobote :>
<Grega> oh, god
<CrazyLemon> Grega torej ti si naša nadomestna nafisa? :>
<Sky[x]> haha :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-09
<zdobersek> pizda je mrzlo zunaj!
<Skyx-mobile__> ej pa sploh ne res
<Skyx-mobile__> saj v lj
<Skyx-mobile__> ravnokar :)
<alyosha_sql> tudi na morju ni tko hudo kot je blo prejšnje dni
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> praw presenetljivo "toplo"
<zdobersek> ja fak
<zdobersek> na morju
<zdobersek> kle v celju pa pred sedmo -20
<zdobersek> kje je zdej ta postar!
<Skyx-mobile__> kva pa cakas otroka ? :D
<zdobersek> Skyx-mobile__: ha ha.
<zdobersek> mogoce, ce bo postar_ka_ :)
<Skyx-mobile__> :D
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> '15+ Japanese developpers are concerned about this bug'
<zdobersek> kaksna selekcija!
<zdobersek> meh, je bil postar.
<Skyx-mobile__> kva pa tij prnesu ?
<alyosha_sql> je kdo tu?
<alyosha_sql> eno na brzino uprasanje iz jave
<alyosha_sql> ;D
<alyosha_sql> getterji pa setterji
<alyosha_sql> mjaoo ze vidim da bom s5 use zajebal
<alyosha_sql> :/
<jinzo> ja reči
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/which-are-the-most-commonly-observed-web-exploits-in-the-wild/10261
<Pepelka> Which are the most commonly observed Web exploits in the wild? | ZDNet
<skyx-mobile> lp
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/seo/unmasking-an-seo-spammer-and-rewarding-their-competition-a-case-study/4574
<Pepelka> Unmasking an SEO spammer and rewarding their competition (a case study) | ZDNet
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/16944753
<Pepelka> BBC Nature - Zebra stripes evolved to keep biting flies at bay
<skyx-mobile> eh ja
<miha> lp
<skyx-mobile> kva se dela kej ?
<miha> hm, jst tuhtam kaj naj danes kodiram.. :$
<skyx-mobile> hehe
<skyx-mobile> jst se pa v siako furam ..
<skyx-mobile>  sisko
<miha> :)
<miha> http://9gag.com/gag/2503285
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Faith in humanity restored
<Grega> wtf
<Grega> Po vsakem prenosu katerekoli datoteke s spleta, jo bo Chrome primerjal s seznamom preverjenih datotek. Če je na seznamu ne bo, se bo najprej prenesla do Googlovih strežnikov, kjer se bosta izvršila pregled in varnostna analiza, šele nato jo bo lahko odprl uporabnik.
<miha> hahaha
<jinzo> Grega, ja no more porn fgor you
<miha> :))
<Grega> al pa browser menjam..
<Grega> pa spet rock and roll
<jinzo> za tebe bi blo varneje verjetno ja :D
<Grega> sploh pa.. me niti malo ne mika..
<Grega> phhhhh
<CrazyLemon> Grega zakaj je to wtf...googlea skrbi zate! :>
<anchy> .
<miha> google mu bo prikazoval primerne oglase...
<CrazyLemon> miha ampak tudi pregledal vse fajle!
<CrazyLemon> because google cares
<CrazyLemon> anchy ja..vidimo te..pozdravljen/a
<miha> sramežljiva..
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/FBI-objavil-dosje-Steva-Jobsa.html
<Pepelka> FBI objavil dosje Steva Jobsa | E-družba  | E-svet
<jinzo> "<Blank> concluded the interview by stating that even though he does not consider Mr. Jobs to be a friend, he (Mr. Jobs) possesses the qualities to assume a high level political position. It was <blank>'s opinion that honesty and integrity are not required qualities to hold such a position."
<jinzo> regarding ^
<miha> :)))))))))))))
<miha> http://www.marasirako.info/index.php/sirako/blog/odprtokodnost/198-predlog-vladi
<Pepelka> Mara R. Sirako - Predlog vladi, kako naj z odprtokodnimi  programi privarčuje prvega od 800 M€
<CrazyLemon> gospa mara je tudi na ubuntu.si forumu :)
<miha> :))
<alyosha_sql> shiiimeee
<alyosha_sql> shiiiimmmmeeeeeeee
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha a ti si link najdu na forumu? :D
<CrazyLemon> kae semso
<miha> http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2012/02/profil_borca_proti_umetnosti.aspx
<Pepelka> Profil borca proti umetnosti - Planet Siol.net
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon moraš si dat na hajlajt da ti zapiska ko napišem shime
<alyosha_sql> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: link je iz zidu strani sds na facebooku
<CrazyLemon> miha ah..k je na forumu tudi objava :D
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi..postano je z IPja k pripada *.gov.si :D       mal čudno to :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon Å¡e ni ocen a? jebemga
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql pa maš ti internet? poglej mona..kaj mene sprašuješ :D
<alyosha_sql> ja ma jz mam ze od zadnjic
<alyosha_sql> in neki čudno kaze
<alyosha_sql> tko dane Å¡tekam kako bo zgledalo
<miha> CrazyLemon: kir ip?
<miha> traceroute? ;)
<CrazyLemon> miha ip od osebe k je postala link na našem forumu :)
<miha> whois?
<alyosha_sql> nezna to CrazyLemon
<alyosha_sql> on je amater:D
<CrazyLemon> miha ni na isti valovni dolžini...ker sm mu že takoj napisal komu pripada ip :D
<CrazyLemon> alo semso..da ne bi mi o setterju pa getterju pa bomo vidli kdo je amater :))
<CrazyLemon> si rešu kaj...al spet ne bo nič od tebe
<alyosha_sql> pfff
<alyosha_sql> tip je settal da je naredu mona
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> je popravu takoj
<alyosha_sql> prof.
<alyosha_sql> smo počakali pow urce
<alyosha_sql> itak nas je blo 6 7
<alyosha_sql> od tega 3 4 niso meli blage so pustili prazno:D
<CrazyLemon> to kar si zdej napisal nima smisla..če bi ti settal da si naredu bi si settal že prej :>
<alyosha_sql> dej dej pojma nimaš
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> jz sem naredu to je bistvo!:D
<alyosha_sql> povej ti men kaj maš ti u drugem semestru
<alyosha_sql> maš sploh kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj ti planiraš človek..ni niti urnika
<alyosha_sql> pa veš kateri so predmeti a
<alyosha_sql> za 1. letnik
<alyosha_sql> za 2. pa itak ni nič u sezani
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql obstaja ena taka stran
<CrazyLemon> ki jo najdeš na naslovu fri.uni-lj.si
<zdobersek> welcome to LJ
<CrazyLemon> čudež od strani...ČUDEŽ
<CrazyLemon> vse piše..vse kar te zanima
<CrazyLemon> čudež ti pravim!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> dj shime ne furi suffer!
<alyosha_sql> povej ti men
<alyosha_sql> kaj maš
<alyosha_sql> za 1. letnik
<alyosha_sql> v drugem semestru
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek F... LJ
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oyea
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql statistiko
<zdobersek> FINE LJ
<zdobersek> see what u did there
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no..but i see what U did there
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> samo so nas zajebali dobro z to ljublajno mona
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: denial is to no avail.
<alyosha_sql> hočejo da smo tudi mi depresivni
<alyosha_sql> :/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sej..prekleti žabarji!
<zdobersek> pridite, a prinesite s seboj sonca.
<CrazyLemon> </rant>
<zdobersek> plz.
<alyosha_sql> katastrofa
<alyosha_sql> tu u sezani bi lahko
<alyosha_sql> u miru delal
<alyosha_sql> 4 5 let
<alyosha_sql> ta 3 leta
<alyosha_sql> zdj bom mogu pa neki na silo
<alyosha_sql> na hitro
<alyosha_sql> :/
<alyosha_sql> fucked up
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql dvomim da te bo LJ v to prepričala...nekako se mi zdiš kot tip k bo to še vedno fural 4-5-6-... let :))))
<alyosha_sql> sej:D.
<alyosha_sql> samo nimam jz dinarja niti časa za take stvari
<alyosha_sql> bo treba nardit bolj na brzaka
<alyosha_sql> :/
<CrazyLemon> ne..časa res nimaš
<CrazyLemon> opažam da ful nimaš časa
<alyosha_sql> samo kaj urnik  bojo dali u petek preden zacnemo a
<alyosha_sql> al pa u nedeljo
<alyosha_sql> :/
<CrazyLemon> bodi srečen če bo v ponedeljek :D
<alyosha_sql> jao jao
<alyosha_sql> resnost na vrhuncu res
<CrazyLemon> nič..lejtr
<alyosha_sql> pol pa mene jebejo tu za par točk
<alyosha_sql> pejdi pejdi
<alyosha_sql> omfg
<alyosha_sql> Rusinja Valentina Vassilyeva je mama, ki je rodila največ otrok na svetu. Rodila je kar 69 otrok, od tega je bilo 16 parov dvojčkov, 7 trojčkov in 4 četorčki. Vsega skupaj je rodila 27-krat.
<alyosha_sql> ma huud
<alyosha_sql> Poleg tega mu grozi še globa več kot 5000  evrov in po 6 dneh veljavnosti vozniškega dovoljenja njegovo prenehanje veljavnosti, saj si je s prekrški nabral tudi 49 kazenskih točk.
<alyosha_sql> Vir: http://podpalmo.si/Novice/vse/Neizkuseni_kaskader_ob_vozniski_izpit_6_dni_po_izdaji_le-tega#ixzz1luFoLV2i
<Pepelka> Neizkušeni kaskader ob vozniški izpit 6 dni po izdaji le-tega: Novice: vse - Podpalmo.si
<alyosha_sql> to je bil kašen CrazyLemon verjetno
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql
<CrazyLemon> zgleda bo ustni v ponedeljek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you little picky bastard.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4KXF7NWFRE     a je to kul??? a je?!?!?
<Pepelka> Tower Heist (2011) Official HD Trailer      - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: en dan prepozen!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do not care!
<CrazyLemon> najbolša scena je zadnjih 5 sekund
<CrazyLemon> "no i aint married..wassup?" :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ffs
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: _zahtevam_, da ma film na IMDB vsaj 7.6
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cut the crap man...just cut the crap!
<zdobersek> ti rezi drek ...
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> ma še kdo težave s siol tv?
<CrazyLemon> pofu.... xchat in unity
<CrazyLemon> 21:09:49DraženM Ja
<CrazyLemon> 21:12:42DraženM Zanimivo je predvsem to da rtv slo1 dela normalno..
<CrazyLemon> 21:12:51DraženM ni mi pa do tega da gledam janšo cel večer :)
<CrazyLemon> 21:13:01080 1000 XXX: Vsekakor :)
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> siol pomoč :>
<zdobersek> levaki!
<neett> http://rt.com/usa/news/internet-war-new-tribler-941/
<Pepelka> Internet pirates winning the war on copyright with new software "Tribler" &mdash; RT
<jinzo> Tribler sploh nov ni ne :D
<jinzo> Grega,
<Grega> o/
<Grega> prisoten
<jinzo> lepo si čorav.
<jinzo> 5€ bi lahko zaslužo.
<Grega> omg, ne
<Grega> KJEEE
<jinzo> pa še več, ko bom itak podalšal :D
<jinzo> referal na webfaction.
<jinzo> 10% vsega mojega zapravljanja
<Grega> saj vem.. nisem hotel gusit
<jinzo> a jebote, pa veš da ni problema...
<Grega> bos dal za pir, pa bo vse ok
<jinzo> ja pa bi Å¡e oni dali za pir!
<jinzo> ju3 remo na informativne vjutro, po papir pa neke povejat
<jinzo> si vablen na kako pijačo ;)
<Grega> ob kolkih?
<jinzo> 10-11 negi
<Grega> bom poklical, ce bom v mb
<jinzo> priden :)
<Grega> alo! pacek
<Grega> to ne smes
<jinzo> kaj nesmem
<jinzo> ?
<Grega> ircat, verjetno
<jinzo> lahko, ce vse poznas
<jinzo> in ja, pozabil sem se identifyat in tako cloakat
<Grega> ne pa ne
<jinzo> drgač pa ja googlaj :D
<jinzo> if it's for personal use and you know everybody al nekaj takega :D
<jinzo> sej zato sem si cloak zrihtal, sam kaj ko si nickserva nisem :D
<Grega> a celo
<jinzo> ja sicer ce kaki dosi-letijo pol verjetno ni kul lih
<jinzo> ampak ja, jaz ga tu uporabljam samo, ko se lahko cloakas
<Grega> wf je ql, ti bo vsec
<jinzo> mi je ze, zmigreral ze vse page
<jinzo> pa je fajn prav :)
<jinzo> zaj končno lahko začnem servise, take bol proper poganjat
<Grega> django?
<jinzo> tud ja, predvsem sem prej vse mel free/near free, pa ni smelo niti dišat po kakem revenue/adsih
<Grega> aaaha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1357-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1357-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-10
<nafisa> kaj za boga je mago?
<nafisa> bom napisala mago ... pa bo andrej popravu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1358-1: PHP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1358-1/
<ziga555> Zivjo
<ziga555> Malo pomoci rabim
<ziga555> ne uspe mi skofigurirat dd-wrt ruterja na omrezje ki ze ima vzpostavljeno povezavo
<ziga555> torej hocem samo wi-fi. Sem mislil da mora biti wifi nastavljen na client bridge
<ziga555> alpak ko to nastavim se samo wifi ugasne na ruterju..
<alyosha_sql> kaj sem to vidu CrazyLemon neki čudni komentarji?
<alyosha_sql> <CrazyLemon> pofu.... xchat in unity
<alyosha_sql> kaj ni unity najbolša stvar na svetu
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<zdobersek> dafuq te prasam
<zdobersek> ce laufam shell (al pa kterkol drug DE) in zraven intenzivno kompajlam, se stvar pregreje in crkne.
<zdobersek> zdejle kompajlam ze 2 uri v tty in ni panike
<zdobersek> jebeni graficni driverji
<CrazyLemon> wohoo..diskretne..7! :D
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli ganna :D
<AseqII> a vas ima una rusinja
<zdobersek> whoa CrazyLemon tulk kokr jst
<zdobersek> mojster.
<CrazyLemon> AseqII jp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek o/
<zdobersek> kva je to, H5?
<CrazyLemon> d0h..kaj druzga pa bi lahk blo
<zdobersek> HH?
<CrazyLemon> hh?!?
<CrazyLemon> Phishing stran odstranjena v parih minutah po obvestilu. Bravo @gfdtech
<CrazyLemon> miha phisha :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: der salute
<zdobersek> enough said.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek weirdo
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon smrad
<alyosha_sql> tip je naredu diskretne
<alyosha_sql> ke lopov
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql  moram zdej sestavit prošnjo
<CrazyLemon> da mi upoštevajo še dva izpita od prej
<CrazyLemon> danes zjutraj me ženska iz referata klicala
<alyosha_sql> "zjutraj"
<alyosha_sql> in kaj boš kr naredu al kaj
<alyosha_sql> prvi letnik
<alyosha_sql> pizda tip Å¡e ni uvoda popravu
<alyosha_sql> jebemga smotanega
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ni to za prvi..za drugi pa tretji moram izbrat predmet/dva
<alyosha_sql> ma tip bo naredu use letos
<alyosha_sql> bo diplomiral Å¡e
<alyosha_sql> mona
<alyosha_sql> pff
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..i wish
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ni možno :)
<zdobersek> Y SO CLOSEMINDED
<zdobersek> vse je mozno
<alyosha_sql> she vec
<alyosha_sql> pizda moram za arhitekturo nardit še dodatno domačo:D
<alyosha_sql> ker nisem oddal useh domačih
<alyosha_sql> lopovi eni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni možno..pika!
<alyosha_sql> pojma ti nimaš
<alyosha_sql> kaj misliš da bo danes
<alyosha_sql> uni popravu
<alyosha_sql> al bo treba čakat do derugega tedna?
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql mah kje
<CrazyLemon> miha! phisher!
<miha> a?
<miha> phisher?
<miha> wtf
<CrazyLemon> miha ja..si-cert pravi da ste phishali pri gfd.si :D
<miha> hahahah
<miha> ja khm
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa veš o čem govorim ane
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> ena stran je na prastari joomli.. trenutno izklopljena.. khm.. upgrejdat bi blo treba
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo pametno ja..Å¡e posebi pri joomli :)
<miha> hehe
<miha> jah, ne vem kdo bo to delal
<CrazyLemon> js že ne!
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * miha sicer nima pojma o joomli, ampak če bo treba...
<miha> CrazyLemon: sj a veš, velik strani je na prastari joomli. sam kdo bo upgrejdal, dokler ne plačajo, in plačajo ne, dokler ni na si-cert ali pr turkih
<miha> primer: http://www.finance.si/339066/Tur%C5%A1ki-hekerji-spet-nad-portal-Zdru%C5%BEenja-novinarjev/
<Seniorita> Turški hekerji spet nad portal Združenja novinarjev - Finance.si
<sedovsek> Hm, na eni mašini imam ubuntu in nimam monitorja.
<sedovsek> Pa me zanima, na kak nacin se lahko preko PCa povezem nanj remote?
<Skyx-mobile_> kšn sql mojster ? :D
<miha> sedovsek: ssh, vnc?
<sedovsek> VNC.
<sedovsek> SSH s pomocjo puttya?
<miha> http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<sedovsek> VNC pa?
<Seniorita> X over SSH - A Tutorial
<miha> !g vnc
<Seniorita> RealVNC - VNC® remote control software http://www.realvnc.com/
<miha> !g vnc windows
<Seniorita> Download TightVNC http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
<sedovsek> miha, hvala.
<miha> np
<miha> sedovsek: http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
<Seniorita> X Forwarding with Putty on Windows - math.umn.edu
<miha> ssh -x za winse
<sedovsek> To pa uporabljam, hvala.
<sedovsek> Hm, ce dobro premislim ... niti ne rabim guia, mi SSH zadostuje.
<miha> po želji..
<CrazyLemon> miha ti si java man..kle je pa en k potrebuje java help https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5381/ :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne vem kaj ga muči
<miha> CrazyLemon: sm že mel delno zapisan
<miha> pa mi session vn vrgl
<miha> brezveze :D
<miha> khm, sm mu zamoril https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/37219/#p37219
<miha> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/37219/
<miha> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/37219/
<miha> upam, da nism preveč zabluzil :D
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ocene od uvr so na voljo :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: si prebral? :)
<CrazyLemon> miha na hitro.. in ne sekiraj se glede bluzenja..bolš da mu nekdo 'bluzi' kot pa da mu noben ne odgovori :)
<miha> mhm
<miha> sej mislim, da sm mu dal na obe vprašanji nekaj uporabnega
<miha> sam stestirat bi pa moral, predn bi verjel vse :D
<miha> pač če bi jst mel ta problem, bi tle začel
<miha> kot sm napisu
<miha> pol pa pač po potrebi...
<miha> ta prvi del v bistvu dobr poznam, javo
<miha> to s php in skriptami sm pa gledu kaj pišejo drugi
<miha> in linkal kar zgleda ok
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1724799
<Seniorita> STA: DZ izvolil novo vlado (nujno)
<zdobersek> jebes vlado, v sibiriji so posnel mamuta!
<miha> a?
<miha> !g pics or didnt happen
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: pics or it didn&#39;t happen http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pics%20or%20it%20didn't%20happen
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> na 24ur.com
<zdobersek> !g mamut sibirija site:24ur.com
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Mamut v Sibiriji? http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/video-mamut-v-sibiriji.html
<zdobersek> evo!
<zdobersek> miha: link.
<miha> kul
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon si naredu?:D
<alyosha_sql> jebemga u pizdo ni mi dal točk
<alyosha_sql> praw bi Å¡ow na vpogled mona
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon bitch
<alyosha_sql> kolko si pisal no
<miha> sj bo...
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0714IbwC3HA
<Seniorita> Let It Be - The Beatles - Lyrics      - YouTube
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/feb/10/hose-belgian-firefighters-soak-police
<Seniorita> Hose streets? Our streets! Belgian firefighters soak police in protest | World news | guardian.co.uk
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/neverjetno/1042508811
<Seniorita> Biv&scaron;o Guinnessovo rekorderko pred po&scaron;kodbami v prometni nesreči za&scaron;čitilo njeno bujno oprsje | Dnevnik
<miha> o win9
<win9> dan
<andrejz> dan
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, si tu?
<andrejz> win9 pred časom si, trentno je win7 zunaj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dolg časa nobenih flejmov
<andrejz> pejd na slo-tech
<andrejz> tam maš dost flejm topicov
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem če je kubuntu dovolj za načet kej
<andrejz> lahko še izbiraš al hočeš tehnološko debato al politično
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> kaj bi načel za kubuntu?
<lynxlynxlynx> a nisi videl novic
<andrejz> sem
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi kot da je konec
<andrejz> samo ne vem zakaj bi zdaj flejmal
<andrejz> ah pust to
<andrejz> saj sem napisal v komentarje, da ni
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<andrejz> tud 2 meseca nazaj je bilo "OMFG Mint bo razsul Ubuntu u nulo čez 2 tedna"
<andrejz> zato k so prvi na distrowatchu
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, sama mladina od distribucij
<andrejz> saj so tud zdaj še prvi, samo jim to nič ne pomaga
<andrejz> saj mislim da jim počasi raste število uporabnikov
<andrejz> ni pa prišlo do apokalipse
<win9> andrejz vedno korak pred konkurenco :)
<andrejz> saj je prav :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu bolj kot ne spi, zato se mi ne zdi čudno
<lynxlynxlynx> kot ne spi, si dela škodo, zato se mi zdi še manj čudno :)
<andrejz> misliš kot distro?
<miha> mint me razočaral. probal sm mint debian pa nč ni delal. naložu pravi debian :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, čeprav je najbrž precej krivde na bdfl-ju
<miha> (v virtualbox)
<andrejz> msilim da mu gre dobro (ubuntuju)
<andrejz> unity so nekoliko uredili, uni k jim gre na jetra unity, so šli drugam pa nehal težtit
<andrejz> ne bi ga smel v 11.04 vrečt not
<andrejz> samo so hoteli imet dober testing narejen za 12.04
<lynxlynxlynx> take stvari tepejo večino distribucij, ki hoče gradit svojo unikatnost na novostih
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni nova stvar, pomisli na pulseaudio
<andrejz> mislim da je zdaj vrhunec z 12.04
<andrejz> potem bodo spet težave ko bo wayland :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ob naslednji iteraciji pričakujem, da bodo še wayland uturili
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<miha> jst Å¡e kar na 10.04... ko se mi bo dal, pa verjetno debian
<andrejz> v 12.10 bo ziher notri (kot testing)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ful enga potenciala z vsemi čudaškostmi od unih systemd razvijalcev
<andrejz> kot default ga pa pričakujem v 13.10, saj ga bodo najbrž hoteli v 14.04 spravit
<Sky[x]> lp
<andrejz> mislim težava linuxa je  v tem, da se daje neke fenci nove stvari, ki so načeloma boljše na papirju not
<miha> težava večine OS (linux, windows) je, da glih ko zadeva stabilna in uporabna, je pa zastarela...
<lynxlynxlynx> men se ne zdi problem, ker je večina ekosistema pragmatično konzervativnega
<win9> miha Å¡e najmanj debian
<lynxlynxlynx> itak rabiš še raziskovalce, drugače ni napredka
<win9> debian zelo počasi izdaja release
<miha> win9: debian zgleda kul, tak minimalističn
<miha> nč kiča :D
<lynxlynxlynx> težave so, ko se ti veliki distributerji odločjo to noter basat v mainstream sisteme
<miha> imidž taprav
<lynxlynxlynx> pa lahko uporabljaš debian testing al pa kar unstable
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: tm nč ne dela
<miha> enkrat to probu :(
<win9> v časih, ko sem se še igral z desktop linuxi (množina namerna), sem na koncu vedno pristal na debianu :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<andrejz> jaz sem pa zdaj na lubuntu
<andrejz> sistem je odziven, ko da bi mel core7
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> oziroma i7
<lynxlynxlynx> a to ma lxde?
<andrejz> a je tle mogoče kakšen potencialen prevajalec?
<andrejz> @lynx: ja
<andrejz> in je odziven ko svina
<andrejz> file manager sekunda al pa Å¡e manj
<andrejz> spat gre v 2 sekundah
<andrejz> zbudi se v 5
<andrejz> edino kar me moti je da sem anjprej namestil ubntu pol pa čez lubuntu desktop
<andrejz> paket
<andrejz> in je fora v tem, da je neki paket za integracijo banshee v unity gor, akr me moti
<andrejz> tako da moram to enkrat odstranit
<lynxlynxlynx> aja uno, da jim krade prilive
<andrejz> mah ne, ko zapreš banshee še vedno špila
<andrejz> odpret ga pa ne moreš več, ker ne gre v meni od lxde ampak v unity meni (ki ga seveda ni na lxde)
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče bi ga lahko prek dbus
<CrazyLemon> andrejz povej
<andrejz> z nafiso sva včeraj nekaj debatirala o videih (ubuntu video vodiči pa to)
<andrejz> mogoče bi bilo fajn, da se to vrže na neko stran, kjer so vsi vodiči in se seveda dopolni z novimi videi
<andrejz> neki osnutek sva včeraj ustvarila na google docs
<andrejz> https://docs.google.com/document/d/18IoeGTP4JJh6FtGG_VH767r7t1P83ttteeUdZWOr7SI/edit
<Seniorita> Moved Temporarily
<andrejz> to bi bilo potem nekje kot ena statična stran (projekt kot ubuntu urice)
<andrejz> trenutno je še google docs, da lahko več ljudi piše notri
<andrejz> jaz bom naredil za prevajanje dva taka malo daljša videa
<CrazyLemon> torej andrejz naredil si tisto kar sem js začel kak mesec nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> al si pozabil na TODO stran? :)
<andrejz> ah kdo pa to gleda :)
<andrejz> waw
<CrazyLemon> jah..če boš začel uporabljat TODO stran bo verjetno nekdo tudi gledal :>
<andrejz> ta todo je pa res obsežen
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..sej pravim..začel sem ga :)
<CrazyLemon> in če bodo vsi vedli kam gledat
<andrejz> jap ne bi mogel boljše opisat
<CrazyLemon> je lažje kot pa z raznimi gdocsi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> ja samo ne more noben zunanji urejat
<andrejz> meni se tudi zdi boljše če je na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi pustil kr enim zunanjim urejat? :)
<CrazyLemon> torej tist k ma 5min časa lahk kr ureja..right :)
<andrejz> itak, če ma idejo
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni itak
<CrazyLemon> nimaš kaj urejat..če maš idejo jo zaupaj drugim
<andrejz> zakaj ne bi na primer lynx^3 napisal ene ideje notri
<CrazyLemon> če se presodi da je ideja kul
<CrazyLemon> se jo doda na todo
<CrazyLemon> če ne ..pa ne :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ideja: paypal gumb
<lynxlynxlynx> flattr najbrž pri nas ni dovolj uporabljan, da bi blo smiselno
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx dobra ideja... ideja je tudi da bi se dale nekje informacije o TRR k ga je lugos prijazno posodil :)
<andrejz> to je pa ziher na strani 5x napisano
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, samo zate  - http://www.lugos.si/drustvo/drustvo
<Seniorita> Društvo Lugos &mdash; Društvo uporabnikov Linuxa Slovenije - LUGOS
<CrazyLemon> andrejz to nam ne pomaga..ker je na lugosovi strani in ne na ubuntu.si :)
<andrejz> jah pa dodaš, ne :)
<andrejz> moral bi met spet sestanke, to je edina pot naprej
<andrejz> samo če noben ne hodi ni kaj veliko smisla
<CrazyLemon> true that
<andrejz> kaj to pomeni CL, da moraš začet hodit :)
<andrejz> pa kake ubuntu urice narest v KP
<CrazyLemon> andrejz dvakrat sm bil pa ni bilo nobenga :)
<andrejz> hja moraš vztrajat
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni mi treba :)
<andrejz> saj si dobil 3 neke tipe
<andrejz> če hočeš, da je kaj, moraš
<andrejz> a nisi dobil neke 3, ki so rekli da bi prišli
<andrejz> poetm ste pa prestavli in ni bilo nikoli nič
<andrejz> tako da bi 3. ljudje prišli, če bi še kdaj blo :)
<andrejz> če bi organiziral urice bi mel zdaj 3 pisce novic več :D
<lynxlynxlynx> optimist
<andrejz> al pa če bi mel 1. že zato bi se več kot splačalo
<andrejz> dejstvo je, folk boš lažje nanovačil osebno kot pa preko irca
<CrazyLemon> no andrejz ti maš lahk hangout urice na g+..pa boš tam novačil folk :)
<andrejz> saj o tem sem že razmišljal
<andrejz> da bi meli sestanke na g+ al pa srečanja recimo mesečno
<andrejz> samo ne vem koliko folka to uporablja
<CrazyLemon> jah..okrog 180 članov je...tko da..neki jih je! :)
<andrejz> ne mislim za sestanke
<Sky[x]> a mislte da bi delavnice kej bolj pritegnile folk ?
<andrejz> kake delavnice?
<andrejz> vsaka stvar privabi *nekaj* ljudi
<Sky[x]> neki v zvezi  z ubuntu
<andrejz> s tem da če jih 10 je že zelo veliko
<Sky[x]> ce nardis za 15min delavnico
<Sky[x]> kako neki nalozit pa nastavt se mi zdi cist ok
<andrejz> jap to bi bilo kul
<Sky[x]> cist neki preprostega ...
<andrejz> al pa še boljš če se video posname
<Sky[x]> max 15min
<andrejz> lahko bi mel user days
<andrejz> ampak se mora nekaj časa ponavljat
<andrejz> da se folk navadi
<andrejz> recimo vsak 1. petek v mesecu , al pa vsako soboto ob 6 zvečer
<andrejz> in to se mora vsaj 5x ponovit preden lahko kaj rečeš
<andrejz> lahko bi mel 1x na teden zvečer support
<andrejz> vsak petek ob 5 je nekdo na hangoutu gor
<andrejz> na primer vsak teden v mesecu eden
<andrejz> saj ne rabiš nič
<andrejz> itak si na netu ponavad, samo mikroforn vklopiš recimo za 1 uro
<andrejz> kako se vam zdi?
<lynxlynxlynx> ob petkih najbrž ne bo nobenga
<CrazyLemon> super..lahko kar začneš!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> pač en dan
<Sky[x]> ej kako bi lahko pogledov se mam slucajno ze kak git repository pri seb na kompu postavlen ?
<Sky[x]> oziroma da lavfam git server pri sebi ?
<CrazyLemon> tako da preveriš procese? :D
<Sky[x]> to nimam nic :)
<Sky[x]> ubistvu je tko da mam pomoje ze nalozen ker sem enkrt to ze delov
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne lavfaš http, potem ni variante
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da je to edina poleg git strežnika
<Sky[x]> mislm pa da ni res, git se itak prek ssh povezuje
<Sky[x]> da najdem njigo zdj pa a preberem senkrt :)
<Sky[x]> toj to k se neki spravm delat pa secem dost mam SVN pejmo na GIT da se ga naucim uporablat :)
<miha> Sky[x]: http://progit.org/book/
<Seniorita> Pro Git - Table of Contents
<Sky[x]> jp sam kle nimas install serverja :D
<Sky[x]> drgac se pa splaca prebrat ja :)
<Sky[x]> ups pomota mas tud za server
<Sky[x]> cudn bi blo ce nebi mel :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ssh ne bo Å¡lo brez
<lynxlynxlynx> http pa
<lynxlynxlynx> git:// tud ne
<Sky[x]> brez http bo slo ja brez ssh pa ne :)
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> wats so fani
<miha> nč, eno random tujko na facebook spominjam na enga porno producenta. kr neki.
<miha> sm moral googlat :)
<CrazyLemon> miha reč ji naj pride na audicijo :>
<miha> hehe
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57374879-71/snappy-valentines-more-women-sexting-than-last-year/
<Seniorita> Snappy Valentine's! More women sexting than last year | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<Sky[x]> hehe
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-11
<andrejz> BigWhale si tam?
<BigWhale> ja
<andrejz> odlično
<andrejz> rad bi posnel video s kazaam in težava je v tem, da slišim kot neko statiko pri zvoku, če imam mikrofon vklopljen
<andrejz> če uporabim pa mikrofon na prenosniku je pa ok
<andrejz> samo potem se ventilator sliši :)
<andrejz> kaj bi bilo narobe?
<andrejz> če klepetam preko google talk/hangout tega zvoka ni
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> naceloma moras samo izbrati source in potem za vse poskrbi pulse audio
<andrejz> a mogoče veš a g+ tud uporablja PA?
<BigWhale> no idea
<BigWhale> naceloma vse uporablja PA
<BigWhale> ker nihce ne dobi exclusive dostopa do zvoka
<BigWhale> a sploh nic se ne slisi?
<andrejz> slišim, samo je se še en stalen zvok sliši poleg
<BigWhale> pa samo en vhod snemas?
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/Untitled_Screencast.webm
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> imas kaksne externe zvocnike?
<BigWhale> probaj jih ugasnit
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BigWhale> naceloma je to neka zunanja motnja
<BigWhale> oz iz kaksnega drugega sourca
<andrejz2> ok nazaj
<andrejz2> nekaj me meče očitno
<BigWhale> luna! :>
<andrejz2> ma zvočnike, samo sem na slušalkah
<BigWhale> aha hm
<sasa84> ooo BigWhale ;)
<BigWhale> naceloma jaz nisem imel teh problemov
<BigWhale> sasa84, o :)
<BigWhale> andrejz2, preveri se kako je volume nastavljan v pavucontrol
<andrejz2> tudi če dam predvajanje med snemanjem na nemo ni ok
<BigWhale> sam Kazam ne pocne nic z zvokom, samo PAju pove kater device naj uporabi in kak je volume
<BigWhale> andrejz2, hm, probaj se kak audacity in se tam posnemi, ce je tam kaj drugac
<BigWhale> sam za audacity ne vem kaj uporablja...
<BigWhale> mislim da PA default device vzame
<andrejz2> nope nč boljš
<andrejz2> sem spremenil iz analog stereo duplex v stereo input za napravo pa nič ne spremeni
<andrejz2> za drugo se mi pa zdi, da je vse nromalno
<andrejz2> normalno
<sasa84> o drugi andrejz ;)
<BigWhale> andrejz2, pa ziher snemas samo iz enga sourca?
<andrejz2> jap
<BigWhale> jako cudno
<BigWhale> daj volume cist na minimum
<BigWhale> pa se posnami, da vidis, ce je se zmeraj brum slisat
<andrejz2> Å¡e vedno
<sasa84> BigWhale, a to si spet ti kej kazaam zašuštru? :P
<andrejz2> če dam čisto potiho, je seveda vse toliko tišje
<BigWhale> andrejz2, brum se slis ampak je bolj tih? al je sam tvoj govor tisji?
<andrejz2> oboje je tišje
<BigWhale> sasa84, andrejz2 ma pokvajen mikrofon :>
<sasa84> BigWhale, a ja...pol pa kul
<andrejz2> čudno je to
<BigWhale> andrejz2, a je USB mikrofon?
<andrejz2> ne običen
<andrejz2> headset
<BigWhale> aha
<andrejz2> no bom probal Å¡e kje kak drug mikrofon staknit
<andrejz2> pa probat
<BigWhale> andrejz2, mislim, naceloma ne bi smel bit nobenih takih motenj
<andrejz2> ravno sem se psihično prepričal, da bom posnel kul video kako prevajati, pol pa do :<
<andrejz2> to
<andrejz2> ja saj meni se tud zdi
<andrejz2> samo ko se na g+ pogovarjam noben ne jamra glede motenj
<andrejz2> ker drgač bi najbrž kaj rekli
<sasa84> andrejz2, ne upamo se :(
<andrejz2> ti mogoče ne, kakšen durg pa :D
<andrejz2> drug
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> oj Aseq:)
<Aseq> oj
<sasa84> a si kej priden an faxu? ;)
<Aseq> seveda
<sasa84> lepo in pridno študiraš? ;)
<Aseq> *sumnicav pogled*
<Aseq> ja, pridno studiram
<sasa84> Aseq, nč sumničav pogled... sam tvoja mami je rekla d nej te uprašam ;)
<Aseq> aa. to razlozi vse
<BigWhale> Btw, kdo mi bo prevedel Kazam? :>
<sasa84> BigWhale, a nis tud ni en prevajauc ;>)
<BigWhale> ce bom jest prevajal bo cudn :>
<BigWhale> sasa84, sej bo andrejz2 delegiral enga. :>
<andrejz2> ?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč ? andrejz2 ;)
<BigWhale> andrejz2, enga k bo Kazam prevedel :))
<andrejz2> sasa bo :)
<BigWhale> sem vedu :>
<sasa84> andrejz2, a ti ne morš več bit andrejz? a si mel kšno duhovno izkustvo pa si zdej drugi? :D
<andrejz2> jap
<andrejz2> zdaj sem level 2 :)
<sasa84> wow
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> čestitke!
<Aseq> vsi smo se noobi, edino sasa84 je ze lvl 84
<andrejz2> lol
<sasa84> loooool
<andrejz2> kdo je aleš smrdel?
<andrejz2> kdo pozna?
<BigWhale> Kazam sem submittal za upload v Universe
<BigWhale> ce bo tokrat sel review skoz, pol bo uploaded!
<andrejz2> ja počak, da se prevede najprej, ne :)
<andrejz2> teh 10 minut boš pa že počakal .. :)
<Aseq> andrejz2, to je en asistent na FRI :$
<BigWhale> andrejz2, moram pohitet, da ce slucajno ne pride not, da lahk se popravim zadeve. Feature freeze bo.
<BigWhale> andrejz2, aja, dva dni nazaj je bil upload
<andrejz2> aha, nekaj je prevajal pa me zanima če kdo ve kdo je
<BigWhale> andrejz2, drgac mi pa ni jasn, kako pol jest pridem do teh prevodov :>
<andrejz2> ni to pol nekdo z ubntu.si al pa kej
<BigWhale> andrejz2, ales smrdel je en moj kolega
<BigWhale> ne, ni iz ubuntu.si
<BigWhale> hm, sploh nisem vedel, da ima LP account :))
<andrejz2> hja pa kazam je prevajal
<andrejz2> https://launchpad.net/~ales-smrdel
<Seniorita> Aleš Smrdel in Launchpad
<andrejz2> :)
<andrejz2> ravno mail pišel
<andrejz2> evo poslano
<andrejz2> pa da vidimo
<andrejz2> ja saj ma šele mesec dni račun
<BigWhale> kak mail?
<BigWhale> ne razumem
<BigWhale> nc ne stekam ampak zihr je kul!
<andrejz2> mail njemu
<andrejz2> mam že 6 različnih predlog za različne situacije
<andrejz2> da ne pišem vedno istih mailov
<andrejz2> :)
<BigWhale> aja
<andrejz2> ej BigWhale, kaj je Capture mouse ? to pomeni ali prikaže miško al ne na posnetku?
<sasa84> prikaže miško na posnetku ;)
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> sej mogoce bom string v record mouse spremenil
<BigWhale> nevem se
<andrejz2> no pa tole bi spremenil
<BigWhale> sem ze med obema razmisljal
<BigWhale> pa se ne morem odlocit
<andrejz2> {0}
<andrejz2> ker maš recording will start in {0}
<andrejz2> mogoče bi bilo boljše, če bi imel "{0} seconds"
<andrejz2> da so Å¡e sekunde
<sasa84> capture mouse hočm... al vam pa ddosam LP server!
<sasa84> :P
<andrejz2> al je to že preveč picajzlasto
<andrejz2> jaz bom prevedel kar kot "Vključi miško", torej da je miška vključena na posnetku
<andrejz2> oziroma Vključi miškin kazalec
<andrejz2> no kazam je preveden
<andrejz2> pol k sem videl koliko nizvo je sem ugotovil, da bo veliko hitreje če sam prevedem kot pa če delegiram :)
<BigWhale> andrejz2, naceloma lahko dodam se sekunde
<BigWhale> ce je tko pol bolj prav
<lynxlynxlynx> ni dovolj zaradi množinskih oblik
<BigWhale> andrejz2, ja, drgac pa ni lih blazno velik stringov no :>
<andrejz2> saj zato
<yang> uporablja kdo openwrt z wds
<CrazyLemon> nope
<Sky[x]> ## Follow us @ irc.anonops.bz @#anonsi
<CrazyLemon> anonsi..the place where all the script kiddies go to learn how to hack :)
<lynxlynxlynx> anonsen.se je Å¡e na voljo
<Sky[x]> aja hehe :D
<Sky[x]> nic gremo TOR zalavfat pa gor joinat :)
<CrazyLemon> a ve mogoče če ima kdo pri siolu oxygen adsl2+ modem/vmesnik ?   baje je zadeva dokaj nova
<Tadej> ppl kok to da sta nikita in fringe že včeraj vn pršla?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ni pršu fringe včeraj
<CrazyLemon> my bad..je ..samo js nisem opazu :)
<Tadej> če je zunaj...
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> in nikita
<Tadej> nekam zgodaj je vn prsu
<Tadej> Friday, February 10th 2012 at 11:34:44 PM
<lynxlynxlynx> nikito spet snemajo? :O
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<lynxlynxlynx> kako se obnese napram originalni seriji?
<miha> http://www.sazas.org/Default.aspx?tabid=183&error=SAZAS%20PU%C5%A0I%20MI%20KURAC%20%28by:%20Anonymous%29&content=0 LOL
<Seniorita> SAZAS | Aktualne objave
<miha> nikita? obetavno :P
<miha> Sky[x]: tor ti ne bo pomagal za anonops
<miha> banano skor vse
<Sky[x]> miha: aja si se ze probal povezat ?
<miha> zdj ne vem, vem za lani polet :D
<Sky[x]> ok
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421223_10150777228149867_231419684866_12426593_1636155615_n.jpg
<sedovsek> Google it: sqrt(cos(x))*cos(300x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)*(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5
<CrazyLemon> dont do it!
<sedovsek> But, but, but i <3 you. :P
<CrazyLemon> wolframalpha ftw! :P
<sedovsek> Hehehe, indeed.
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..nism vedu da zna google risat grafe :)
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421671_305379619510308_257559400958997_789813_1700010886_n.jpg
<miha> http://9gag.com/gag/2571548
<Seniorita> 9GAG - Ripoff Level : Asian!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> you have to love chinese :D
<CrazyLemon> mak dak :D
<CrazyLemon> pizza huh :D
<CrazyLemon> star fucks..love it :D
<miha> star fucks je kul!
<Sky[x]> kva je blo dons na rtv
<Sky[x]> podjetje1 tozi podjetje2 ker je bilo podjetje2 dolzno podjetju1
<Sky[x]> in to 2009
<Sky[x]> in nato je bla tozba zavrnjena leta 2011 ker je podjetje2 slo v stecaj 2010
<Sky[x]> kr neki
<Sky[x]> nakonc je podjetje1 moralo se sodne stroske placat
<Sky[x]> swasta ...
<CrazyLemon> mudel gleda jermanovo oko!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> ej slucajno sem gledov tv pa sem ujel
<Sky[x]> ne vem kok sem zamudu sam to kar sem napisal sem ujel ...
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> j. edgar hoover je bil gay??
<lynxlynxlynx> relevantno, res
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..tega nisem vedu
<lynxlynxlynx> če je res
<CrazyLemon> kul movie :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-12
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012021105746546 lol
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Namesto pornografije limonada
<miha> dan
<miha> http://www.dw.de/dw/article/0,,15737541,00.html?maca=en-rss-en-all-1573-rdf
<Seniorita> European divisions over ACTA deepen  | Germany | DW.DE | 11.02.2012
<miha> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/02/12/europeans-protest-controversial-acta-pact/
<Seniorita> Europeans protest controversial ACTA pact | The Raw Story
<miha> limona
<CrazyLemon> m?
<miha> :D
 * miha žifčn.. jutr... khm :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: on pa nč odgovoru na mojo java/php bluzenje
<miha> :D
<miha> sm ga uspel prestrašit
<miha> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/02/12/0340214/all-ip-network-produces-100b-real-estate-windfall
<Seniorita> All-IP Network Produces $100B Real Estate Windfall - Slashdot
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/feb/12/black-scholes-equation-credit-crunch
<Seniorita> The mathematical equation that caused the banks to crash | Science | The Observer
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t506519
<Seniorita> Lovro in Marko odkrivata skupnosti v omre&#382;jih @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> miha ni nič odgovoru..je pa prebral :)
<miha> je? :)
<miha> kak veš
<CrazyLemon> ma vem :D
<zdobersek> ma ne ves. vem.
<miha> :D
 * miha žifčn :)
 * miha žifčn :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti je miha..da nimaš jutri poroke?
<miha> ne
<miha> :p
<lynxlynxlynx> a je tud teb kej počlo :P
<miha> ne :)
<miha> a je teb?
<CrazyLemon> njemu poka nonstop :>
<miha> mu že kej .... ratal?
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> ciao!
<miha> :plp
<zdobersek> 'Ce sem realen, bos ti moja imaginarna enota?' - Zakompleksano stevilo
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2012/02/anonymous_znova_na_delu_tokrat_napadli_spletni_strani_zps_in_sazas.aspx hm
<Seniorita> Anonymous znova na delu: napadli tudi spletno stran SDS - Planet Siol.net
<zgaga> ce bi ubuntu mel tako odzivnost kot jo ima haiku bi blo super
<miha> haiku?
<zgaga> haiku os
<zgaga> to je naslednika BeOS-a
<zgaga> *naslednik
<miha> če bi kdo to uporablu, bi blo tud supr? sm gledal mal beos, sam ves razvoj tm se ustavu za 15 let, pa so bli v zacetku 90ih kr obetavni
<miha> pol pa firma bankrotirala.. pa zmrznl vse
<zgaga> aha
<miha> pač takrat so bli še bolj zajebani kot OS/2
<miha> pa tako OS/2 kot BeOS propadl. pa win95 zmagal
<miha> zeh
<miha> :D
<miha> življenje ni pravično
<miha> so mel pa zelo zanimiv API, mal spominju na OS/2 mal na zdajsni macos/x
<CrazyLemon> definiraj odzivnost ki jo nima ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> je*
<zdobersek> non-unity odzivnost!
 * zdobersek se skrije
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko je biti odziven, ko podpiraš 1% iste funkcionalnosti
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012021205746674
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Anonymous napadel spletno stran stranke SDS?
<zdobersek> Anonimni trenerkarji
<zdobersek> nasli pot do interneta
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je predvsem to da kao napadajo strani k so vladne
<miha> ma menda so jih na twitterju neki provociral... tak da je vzgojno. khm... sicer sm za SDS, ampak DDOSarjem nikol ne rečeš, da ne.. morjo :D
<CrazyLemon> in nato napadejo ZPS
<CrazyLemon> očitno ti anonimni trenirkarji (copyleft zdobersek ) niso tako brihtni
<miha> :)
<miha> lahk da so tujci, pa niso razumel prov
<miha> google translate pa to
<CrazyLemon> no tujci so mogoče..ampak sporočilo je v slovenščini.. :)   gtranslate pa ni tako dober :)
<miha> :)
<miha> mislim no.. jst enkrat na irc.arnes.si mal provociru da naj kr ddosajo, pa so pokazal. celo prijazni so bli, pa so po 5 min nehal :D
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl something for the government because we know that you have too much time
<Seniorita> nekaj za vlado , ker smo vedeli, da imate preveč časa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> tak da
<CrazyLemon> ddosa lahk itak vsaka budala k ma dostop do botneta :)
<miha> ja saj
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/lWHAI.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> kje ti to pobiras?
<miha> http://twitter.com/#!/organizacijaSDM/status/168735544778571776 ja hm
<Grega> ti bo pomagalo!
<Grega> to*
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> @ SDM
<zdobersek> kot da bi vernik reku ateistu, nej dokaze, da bog ne obstaja
<zdobersek> Ciao Seniorita!
<zdobersek> S
<zdobersek> P
<zdobersek> A
<zdobersek> M
<miha> :(
<miha> hja... pač bodo morda zdj mal mn škrt, pa dobro plačal npr http://www.dosarrest.com/ :)
<Sky[x]> http://policija.si/
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek>  niiice
<zdobersek> say wut?
<zdobersek> http://www.kpv.gov.si/index.php?id=225&L=1
<zdobersek> eh, slab link
 * zdobersek fails :(
<Sky[x]> domenca je tud down
<miha> jah, cel hosting od seniorite tud :)
<miha> datacenter
<miha> mislim, micken se miga :)
<Sky[x]> tole se dela http://www.datacenter.si/ ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<zdobersek> kva, anonymous je vrgu dol Seniorito?
<miha> zdobersek: ja :(
<zdobersek> to je pa too much!
<miha> vrgu cel blok, ne sam punnce
<miha> zdobersek: ddosi jih nazaj al neki.. :D
<zdobersek> miha: ON IT
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: roll out!
<miha> kaj češ, ddos se prej al slej naveličajo... vdori so bolj zoprni :)
<zdobersek> http://www.probanka.info/
<zdobersek> celi zalostni, ko so jim stran sesul
<Sky[x]> sej je sam crna stran ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek w00t
<zdobersek> miha: Be assured, Anonymous is to be no more
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Do Your Magic,
<zdobersek> ... Gurl
 * CrazyLemon warms up
<miha> zdobersek: !g do your thing
<miha> ups :(
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_n1FHX3mBw :(
<zdobersek> a boom boom boom and a bang bang bang
<zdobersek> boom bang
<zdobersek> boom ba bang ba bang
<CrazyLemon> to je kriza..k moraš sam guglat :(
<miha> ja :(
<zdobersek> kaj is ja nor, 6 let star video
<miha> klasika
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<miha> wov
<miha> Å¡e eno sam let pa mal staro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVjcLL9WwU8 :)
<Seniorita> Afrojack ft. Eva Simons - Take Over Control (Official Music Video) [HD]      - YouTube
<miha> "i want you to take birth control" :D
<CrazyLemon> fcking telefon mi ovira wireless :D
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGpkNPbSa2Q
<Seniorita> Fatboy Slim - Push The Tempo      - YouTube
<miha> zdobersek: kul :D
<CrazyLemon> bah!
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo 5ghz standarda za wifi ? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vprasej anonymous!
<zdobersek> oni morajo se alternativo ACTi predlagat.
<miha> :)
<miha> bmk za anon/acto sam seniorito naj pustijo pr mer
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G7TJyZPKPo
<Seniorita> Linux VS Windows      - YouTube
<miha> http://www.commondreams.org/headline/2012/02/12-0
<Seniorita> Fears Growing as Fukushima Reactor Temperature Rising | Common Dreams
<zdobersek> O FUJ
<zdobersek> Mint uporablja ..
<miha> http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/si-cert-2012-03-napadi-na-slovenske-spletne-strani.html
<Seniorita> SI-CERT 2012-03 / Napadi na slovenske spletne strani: SI-CERT
<CrazyLemon> a tudi probanka.info uporablja joomlo? :))
<miha> :))
<CrazyLemon> je kdo kle FRI old skul (star program) in je zdej na boloncu? :)
<zdobersek> AAAAWWW YEEEEEAAAAHH
<zdobersek> predelu polovico celotne skripte!
 * zdobersek high fives all around!
<zdobersek> ... 'predelu' ...
<CrazyLemon> prebral*
<zdobersek> preletel* :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj se učiš?
<zdobersek> nic vec!
<zdobersek> analizo.
<CrazyLemon>  matematika torej
<CrazyLemon> saks!
<CrazyLemon> vektorji determinante limite
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zarad tebe, pomnis?
<zdobersek> 'ne, ni se ti treba prjavlat'
<zdobersek> mkay ...
<zdobersek> NEVER AGAIN DO I TRUST YOU
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pomnim ja.. "prijaviš se samo na pisne izpite"
<zdobersek> katerega mi ni blo treba opravljat, ker sem ga naredu s kolokviji
<zdobersek> teorijo pa ... mah, pozab.
<CrazyLemon> če si naredu s kolokviji vseeno še moraš teorijo narest
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> FYI
<CrazyLemon> top gear je zuni
<zdobersek> FYI not interested
<zdobersek> vidu pa, da ma Matt LeBlanc najboljsi cajt
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> to je OLD
<CrazyLemon> js govorim za tanov top gear!
<zdobersek> like I care!
<zdobersek> 'kot da jaz biti car'
<zdobersek> lahko noc, in srecno.
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> spet HH izvajas
<CrazyLemon> in ne..ni hh *rolleyes*
<zdobersek> ccc
<zdobersek> whatevah
<b4d> CrazyLemon: jaz na FRI star v bolonjcu :D
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-04
<CrazyLemon> a noben ne gledal superbowla al kaj :)
<Sky[x]> ink dej
<CrazyLemon> siol.tv
<sterna> sporta se ne gleda.
<sasa84> Juhu
<flyingfree> wuhu
<sasa84> :-)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39624/#p39624
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Trackpad Ubuntu 12.10 SONY VAIO SA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39625/#p39625
 * flyingfree vas ima rad
<miha> *hug*
<flyingfree> awww :3
<flyingfree> ve kdo kakšno službo bi lahko imel, glede na to, da hočem delati samo z linuxi in nočem izdelovati lastniški software?
<sasa84> ooo flyingfree
<sasa84> ti si tako dober...
<flyingfree> sasa84, zakaj?
<miha> flyingfree: no job for you
<sasa84> * flyingfree vas ima rad
<flyingfree> miha, :(
<sasa84> zato flyingfree
<miha> sasa84: nas maš ti kej rada?
<flyingfree> sasa84, aaa ;)
 * sasa84 vas ma zloooo rada
<miha> flyingfree: lol, ja no.. linux apache administratorje verjetn kje rabjo al kej takega
<miha> sasa84: :*
<flyingfree> miha, hvala bon se Å¡e ppozanimal kaj na spletu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Namestitev programov na Linux Mint 13  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39626/#p39626
<miha> flyingfree: pa aplikacije nad tem, npr moodle, cmsi, ..
<flyingfree> miha, hvala, hvala! ;)
<sasa84> miha, tebe pa sploh mam zlooo rada
<miha> sasa84: kolk? :p
<sasa84> zadost! :P
 * flyingfree pričakuje hug od sasa84
<miha> zadost za kaj? :$
 * sasa84 hugs flyingfree 
<sasa84> miha, ja ne vem... kaj pa bi rad? :>
 * flyingfree je v rožicah
<miha> sasa84: marsikaj.
<sasa84> hm... kavo?
<miha> recimo ja
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<miha> :)))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pipimirdej: Re: Trackpad Ubuntu 12.10 SONY VAIO SA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39627/#p39627
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Trackpad Ubuntu 12.10 SONY VAIO SA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39628/#p39628
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon...že vstal?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 purge pa reinstall si probala?
<dz0ny> sasa84 kak problem pa mas
<CrazyLemon> ojej..tega pa ne bi smel vprašat..zdj bo celo uro razlagala svoje probleme :p
<sasa84> dz0ny, a ni smotan?
<dz0ny> d:
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni smešn :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak je! :>
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> lump!
<sasa84> bom miha naščuvala nad tabo :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ist error
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prilepi dz0nyu tist pastebin..on je pythonaš :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dz0ny je pitonko?
<dz0ny> http://mixtrss.com/
 * miha spanks CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> uu mihi
<miha> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Trackpad Ubuntu 12.10 SONY VAIO SA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39629/#p39629
<sasa84> heh, dz0ny ...zaštekal k sm nek delala, tko d sm mogla narest reboot
<dz0ny> sasa84: namest daily pa bo problem rešen
<dz0ny> v bistvu je bolj weekly no :)
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> al pa nucam kej druzga namest openshot...tud to je varianta :)
<sasa84> npr. windows movie maker :P
<sasa84> kdenlive al nek tazga ful pohvaljo tud
<dz0ny> jaz znam delat samo z adobe pa apple :) tile opensource so vsi crap do amena
<sterna> kva to
<sterna> ocitno se nis delu nc zahtevnga al kaj
<sterna> ce hocs da ti ne crashne na pet minut rabs smoke al pa weta
<dz0ny> d: ne dela sem v after effects, premiere (se rad zruši) sploh na osx, pa final cut malo manj se rusi
<dz0ny> na win nisem nikoli tako da ta mne vem
<dz0ny> na linux nimaš decent urejevalnik, dokler ne pride ven tist nelinearni. Za kompozicijo pa blender ni primeren sploh
<sterna> kdenlive je cist ok za editing
<sasa84> jst rabm zto, d bi eno zadevo zmontirala...
<sasa84> sterna, priporočaš kdenlive?
<dz0ny> za simpl aka movie maker
<sterna> mislm 1080p men na i7 za salo laufa
<sterna> sasa84: ja, js vse z njim montiram
<sterna> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTvL0tShbDQ
<Seniorita> Drsanje po februarju / Ice Skating Over February - YouTube
<sasa84> pa tko d so kšni prehodi pa tko...
<dz0ny> kar uporablaj gstremer je crap, tako mnenje sem si ustvaril ko sem gledal kako se integra gstreamer v app, pa se je vse rušilo že na wiki primeru
<sasa84> sicr je tud blender fajn, sam kdo se bo tist učil...
<dz0ny> sasa84: blender je za 3d stuff si ne želiš video urejat v njem :)
<sterna> sasa84: poglej video
<sterna> aja no v tem niti ni neki uibr prehajanja no
<sterna> syncan je na beat edin
<sasa84> dz0ny, ja... sej da bi tak kej tko naredu, da bi kao raznesl ipd
<sterna> sasa84: http://vimeo.com/37683341
<Seniorita> Čepa Gorge 2010 on Vimeo
<sterna> sasa84: to je kicast ce pretiravas s prehodi
<sasa84> ne ne sterna .... sej ne preveč :)))
<sterna> sej poznas exuperyja.
<sterna> ko se nc vec ne da stran vzet je koncano.
<dz0ny> http://browserfame.com/1116/hp-pavilion-chromebook-price-announced < zna bit kul sploh za to ceno
<zdobersek> sterna: kter model vozis? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZWGO1BGZIU
<Seniorita> Beautiful Morning Skies over Janče - YouTube
<sterna> graupner kumulus je tale
<sterna> z mal ekstra gondolami pod krili
<sterna> ni vec zegler :)
<zdobersek> jst sem gledu za zacetek easystarja, za naucit
<zdobersek> pa mogoce malo bolj buffed RC za prihodnost
<sterna> aja js mam ceu kp teh modelov
<sterna> predn tega pogledate morte znizat volume
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NobckmmMpBw
<Seniorita> Alfamodel Mig-15 Onboard Video - YouTube
<sterna> pa massive a/v desync je
<sterna> je pa hud 50krpm ducted fan
<sterna> 290g static thrusta pr 340g modelu
<sterna> k zacne sibat kr pospesuje
<lynxlynxlynx> Error loading PSD file: Unsupported color mode: CMYK <-- bogi gimp
<sterna> kasn CMYK
<sterna> a niste se slisal za paperless office
<lynxlynxlynx> kot da ma to kaj s pisarno
<zdobersek> limun ...
<sasa84> oh, lejte... CrazyLemon je pršou <3
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek, savinjski fant!
<zdobersek> pozdravljena sasa84, dekle notranjske krajine
 * sasa84 pomežikne zdobersek in ga prime za rit
<sasa84> :$
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: gimp :) neresen čist, če je ta nov psd(ki je neka stopnja pdfja) baje gre
<lynxlynxlynx> včasih si res zasluži ime
<zdobersek> wat
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Three Top Ubuntu Apps Get Weekend Updates  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3LHq6MuQ31U/three-top-ubuntu-apps-get-weekend-updates
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: cmyk has everything to do with paper.
<lynxlynxlynx> ...
<sterna> office notwithstanding
<flyingfree> hej, mam eno vprašanje
<flyingfree> anybody here?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<flyingfree> ok, I'll come back later
<CrazyLemon> later
<flyingfree> ne res, rabim nekaj vprašat
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<flyingfree> ali je dosti razlike med desktop pa server različico linuxa
<flyingfree> mislim, neki tip mi je razlagal, ka se ne more več uporabnikov vpisat v sistem, če nimaš server različice
<flyingfree> oz. baje, da se samo 10 lahko, preden te vrže ven
<flyingfree> marko-_-: si tu?
<sterna> zdej ves da ta tip nima najmanjsega pojma o nicemer.
<flyingfree> sterna: saj to glih
<marko-_-> sem
<flyingfree> rekel mi je ka si naj server inštaliran pa da ni isto, da sem si namestil desktop pa potem naložil server
<sterna> ce dokazuje da obvlada s ksnimi certifikati zdej ves tut da so njegovi certifikati brez vrednosti
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče pa ni govoril o linuxu
<sterna> sej sploh ne vem v cem je fora
<sterna> aja, ti si "desktop ubuntu" instaliru?
<flyingfree> ne, uporabljam crunchbang, pa potem sem namestil sistem pa Å¡e server zraven
<sterna> js ponavad zmeri minimal zbootam z usbja pa pol installnem kubuntu-desktop
<sterna> ce je server pa pac ne
<marko-_-> o čem teče debata
<sterna> en ga je hotu nategnt
<marko-_-> a dobesedno
<marko-_-> :>
<sterna> 14:01< flyingfree> mislim, neki tip mi je razlagal, ka se ne more več uporabnikov vpisat v sistem, če nimaš server različice
<marko-_-> lol
<sterna> men se slis kr dobesedno ja
<sterna> 14:01< flyingfree> oz. baje, da se samo 10 lahko, preden te vrže ven
<flyingfree> pa zdaj mi je govoril tip, da ni dobro imeti desktop pa server, ker potem ne razdeljuje dobro procese, pa ni možnost večih uporabnikov
<flyingfree> oz. baje ka do 10
<CrazyLemon> z 10imi ga je hotu nategnit :)
<marko-_-> flyingfree, mentor?
<sterna> ce bi men kdo kej tacga reku mu bi reku "mhm"
<flyingfree> saj sem mu to rekel
<flyingfree> marko-_-: ja
<sterna> tko k dementnemu pradedku reces "mhm" ko rece da mu je konj usel
<marko-_-> kaj se sploh ubadaš s tem
<marko-_-> saj pa veš, da vsak, ki uči informatiko, posebej na srednjih šolah
<marko-_-> nima pojma
<marko-_-> moj mentor tudi bluzi
<flyingfree> jaja to glih
<sterna> aja to mate v soli
<sterna> pa tko povej
<sterna> tam je to normalno
<marko-_-> prakso mamo
<flyingfree> eh veš, pa nekaj me je prijavljal na microsoft za neki live at edu al nekaj
<marko-_-> in delam trenutno na OÅ 
<sterna> ce na ksni firmi pol ne jit delat v tako firmo
<marko-_-> in moj mentor ko je informatik tudi včasih take strelja da me prav v smeh spravi
<flyingfree> pa ta moj "mentor" (v bistvi ni mentor, tukaj z nami samo dela kot računalničar) je čisti windows fan, pa eh
<marko-_-> moj tudi :D
<flyingfree> dobro, da ni kdo drug na praksi, bi ga toti narobe učil
<marko-_-> v petek mi je rekel, da pod linuxom ne vidiš particij
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem kaj naj na to odgovorim?
<marko-_-> :D
<sterna> ja sej jih ne vidis
<flyingfree> marko-_-: lol, eh pa daj to so taki idioti
<sterna> mors monitor prklopt najprej.
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> jaz samo kimam pa čakam da še ta mesec mine
<flyingfree> jaz tudi
<flyingfree> a je že kdo delal LFS?
<sterna> zapisujte si to
<sterna> na ksn bashlike site
<flyingfree> bbl
 * flyingfree loves you
<lynxlynxlynx> lfs je v redu samo kot učni eksperiment
<sterna> no pa kot embedded stuff je kr useful
<sterna> sam mors bit kr cudak da najdes tak scenarij da je lfs njen
<sterna> nujen
<dz0ny> ignore > http://asus.archive.canonical.com/updates/pool/public/o/
<dz0ny> ii kaj sem dobil http://imgur.com/kTbJrHy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39630/#p39630
<dz0ny> miha: http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/02/attack-of-week-tls-timing-oracles.html
<miha> dz0ny: jah, timing attack je nevarn vedno ko aplikacija avtomatično odgovori.
<miha> torej, server
<dz0ny> vem ponavadi narediš da imajo vsi odgovori enka čas recimo 1s
<miha> pr recimo sms aplikaciji to ne pride v poštev, ker odgovarja samo uporabnik
<miha> timing je tud nevarno, če sam implementiraš cipher, npr AES
<miha> uradni cipherji naj bi mel to poštimano, da je vedno kodiranje enako ne glede na ključ
<miha> če sam blefiraš, to ni nujno res :)
<dz0ny> aka procesiranje prijave mora traja enako časa, ne glede na to ali je pravilna ali napačna
<miha> ja :)
<miha> no
<miha> to ni bistveno
<miha> ampak iz časa ne smeš sklepat "kolk napačna je"
<miha> recimo če prvi dve cifri PIN pravi, drugi dve napačni, mora bit enak, kot če so vse napačne
<miha> isti čas
<miha> pr 4 mestnem pin je to razlika med 10000 poskusi (oziroma 10000/2) in 10+10+10+10=40 poskusi
<dz0ny> mhm, sam tle govori o vrivanju v tls komunikacijo, samo to je samo za req/res komunikacijo, sms je drugo. Berem little brother-ja, pa sem malo "preveč" notri padel :)
<miha> recimo jst ko večkratno kriptiram, je padding samo na nivoju 0, ostali nivoji so že n*16 bytov in je brez paddinga
<miha> kar efektivno pomeni, da padding vidiš da ne štima, ne veš pa kateri nivo kriptiranja maš napačn ključ
<miha> torej, dekodiraš zgornji nivo narobe, šele na 0 vidiš da padding ne štima
<miha> vmes ni errorjev :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na koncu pa ne bodo delale fn tipke :p
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE časopis broj 09  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39631/#p39631
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tud čudn ma disk razdeljen 3 particije 1g recovery(nek minimalen ubuntu) 4gb main(zgleda kot initial image) 700gb navadna inštalacija, brez swapa
<dz0ny> pa samo 4gb rama
<miha> swap je vedn dobro met.
<miha> da ma linux možnost da kaj vrže na swap, pa ram rajš za cache uporabla :)
<miha> tle 2.2 MB swapa uporabla trenutno, 1 GB cache, 350 MB buffers :)
<miha> že ve kaj dela ..
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Minitube 2.0 And Musique 1.2.1 Released, Available In Our Ubuntu PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/GQWYQeBrzsw/minitube-20-and-musique-121-released.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/hp-pavilion-chromebook.html
<Seniorita> Chromebooks: HP Pavilion Chromebook
<CrazyLemon> meh..pričakoval sem da bodo chromebooki zdržali vsaj 5-6h
<zdobersek> spoiled child
<miha> pr men še thinkpad tipkovnica ne drži tolk dolg. pa naj bi ble odporne.. sam ne na mene :)
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/377611_10151284307008589_774928762_n.jpg
<yang2> Kaksen bi bil tocen prevod besede "proprietary" software - licenčno programje , lastniško ?
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<yang2> lastnisko programje
<yang2> ok
<CrazyLemon> lastniška programska oprema.. programje je .. grda beseda :)
<yang2> lastnisko je sicer malo nenavadna bedea
<yang2> beseda
<yang2> ok
<CrazyLemon>  lastníški  -a -o prid. (ȋ) nanašajoč se na lastnike, lastništvo ali lastnino: imeti močen lastniški čut / lastniški odnosi / lastniški spori ♦ zgod. lastniška cerkev v srednjem veku cerkev, ki je privatna last fevdalca ♪
<sterna> ne je kr uveljavljena besedna zveza to
<sterna> lastnisko programje
<sterna> if it sounds dirty it's because it is :)
<CrazyLemon> mi ne uporabljamo 'programje' :)
<sterna> kaj pa
<CrazyLemon> programska oprema :)
<sterna> aja ok ja
<CrazyLemon> vidim pa na islovarju da je čist vseeno ali je programje ali programska oprema
<CrazyLemon> oz. njim je vseeno :)
<yang2> osebno se mi zdi boljsi izraz "lastniska programska oprema" vendar sta verjetno oba izraza ustrezna
<sterna> tudi prosto programje je licencno
<sterna> sam licenca je bolj liberalna
<yang2> kako bi pa prevedel "firmware" ?
<CrazyLemon> strojna programska oprema
<yang2> ok hvala
<CrazyLemon> np
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Use Monochrome Icons For The Steam Ubuntu AppIndicator [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2cXkAMaS4RY/get-ubuntu-mono-icons-for-steam-ubuntu.html
<yang2> Canonical has stated in the past (in summary): Ubuntu distributes a kernel with proprietary software, Canonical really isn't interested in stopping, but they have no issue if someone wants to maintain a different kernel in a separate repository.
<yang2> http://trisquel.info/en/forum/i-got-response-regarding-linux-libre-ubuntu-canonical
<Seniorita> I got a response regarding Linux Libre in Ubuntu from Canonical | Trisquel GNU/Linux - Run free!
<miha> yang2: boš "upgrejdal"? :)
<dz0ny> tole z realtime je hudič ja
<yang2> ne rabim
<dz0ny> dejansko moraš z full starejšim delat al pa sam patchat
<yang2> Debianov kernel je zdej prakticno brez blobov od Squeeze dalje, pakete majo pa kot <paket>-non-free, tko da potem tisti driverji delujejo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail Changes: Memory Improvements, Two New Default Indicators  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9ZoSq4L5lks/ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail-changes.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail-changes.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail Changes: Memory Improvements, Two New Default Indicators ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> torej šele po tem ko so začeli z različico za telefone so se odločili da je pametno mal bl porihtat ubuntu :)
<miha> kr naj delajo, da bo naslednji LTS boljš.
<CrazyLemon> miha right
<CrazyLemon> in ko bo 14.04 zuni bodo veselo izjavili
<CrazyLemon> "tukaj je naš nov display server - probajte ter poročajte buge"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> :)
 * miha gre kuhat.. če me ni nazaj, pokličite gasilce :)
<CrazyLemon> miha to si napisal da sasa84 vidi ane?
<miha> :$
<CrazyLemon> in sam  zate jo bom highlightal
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> živjo fanta :P
<miha> oo sasa84  :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ..miha gre kuhat :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, s tem se hvaliva tud midva :P
<miha> :)
<sasa84> miha, kaj pa kuhaš
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..kr dva zanimiva malwarea sm mel na sistemu :)
<CrazyLemon> under .wine of course
<miha> sasa84: kaj misliš, da znam skuhat? :)
<miha> namig: ne ciljaj preveč visoko
<CrazyLemon> hrenovke! :>
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja to znam. kaj Å¡e? :)
<CrazyLemon> jajca! trdo kuhana seveda :D
<miha> ja mehko kuhanih res ne znam.
<CrazyLemon> i know :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: ti znaš?
<CrazyLemon> miha včasih :D
<miha> :)
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/549384_10151694032749867_122121041_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> fake!! :>
<dz0ny> jaz sem tud kuhu zdele, mac&cheese it was
 * CrazyLemon does not like mac&cheese
<CrazyLemon> raje imam tuno,cheese &mac :)
<CrazyLemon> s kančkom muškatnega oreščka seveda :)
<sasa84> miha, makarone, hrenovke, pečena jajčja, kuhana jajčka...
<sasa84> mogoče palačinke?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: spoiled child :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, všeč mi je, da poznaš več začimb kt pa sam sol&poper
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..just a "child" with good taste :$
<sasa84> +1
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 d0h! :D
<sasa84> mhm, +1
<CrazyLemon> in dvomim da miha zna palačinke narest.. ne zdi se mi tip za palačinke.. bl za omleto kot palačinke :D
<CrazyLemon> no miha .. povej
<sasa84> dj mihi no, hitr povej... ta tedn grem na zmenk pa me zanima, če kej zamujam :P
<yang2> sasa84: jst sem majstr za "kajzer smorn"
<sasa84> mmm, njams
<yang2> tko, da zdej se lahk odlocas med palacinkami, omleto in smornom :)
<sterna> js znam palacinke na 4 rinkah hkrati pect
<sterna> pa nc ne zazgem
<sterna> 6 mi pa pomoje neb znesl
<yang2> uf, s tako tocko bi lahko ze na "talentih" nastopla
<sterna> zlo prov pride na zabavah.
<sterna> tak skill
<yang2> hehe
<yang2> vcas mi je ratal da sem palacinke tut v luft metal, zdej tega ne pocnem vec
<sasa84> yang2, CrazyLemon dela še makarončke :$
<sasa84> jst jih v luftu obračam :)
 * CrazyLemon tudi
<sterna> sasa84: a makarone
<sterna> that must be a sight
<dz0ny> jao in ta amd http://imgur.com/TPFzg6I
<dz0ny> ^^ raring
<sterna> should have bought intel
<sterna> a to je ubuntu certified :)
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> sej vse dela sam tist fu logo je
<yang2> a to dobis ko ga bootas ?
<yang2> hehe
<dz0ny> i5 drgac
<dz0ny> jp kjerkoli v spodnjem kotu
<dz0ny> sej se da popravit samo moraš po blobu šarit
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] IMDb, GrooveShark, eBay and More to Be Searchable from Unity in 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9sygmdDZg0w/100-scopes-list-ubuntu-13-04
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pipimirdej: Re: Trackpad Ubuntu 12.10 SONY VAIO SA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39632/#p39632
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sniper670: cod 2 server.cfg pomoč  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39633/#p39633
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pipimirdej: Re: Trackpad Ubuntu 12.10 SONY VAIO SA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39634/#p39634
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu One To Stop Tomboy Note Sync Late February  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VR-9Wf5Pei0/ubuntu-one-announce-tomboy-note-sync-to-stop-working-late-february
<sasa84> andrejz, lejga možakarja :)
<sasa84> že dolg te ni blo kle :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu One Turning Off Tomboy Note Sync Late February  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VR-9Wf5Pei0/ubuntu-one-announce-tomboy-note-sync-to-stop-working-late-february
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: [12.10] Prikazovanje samodejno skrivajočega zaganjalnika ne dela.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39635/#p39635
<zdobersek> http://procatinator.com/
<Seniorita> :: procatinator ::
<CrazyLemon> seriously?
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcjoWL6hJg8
<Seniorita> SRSLY - YouTube
<zdobersek> SRS SRS SRSLY
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti
<CrazyLemon> sam nafilaš se s čudnimi geli
<CrazyLemon> z*
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Jailbreak iOS 6.0 And 6.1 Devices Under Linux Using evasi0n  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2VKHvWfLfxs/jailbreak-ios-60-and-61-devices-under.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: eno vprašanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39636/#p39636
<lynxlynxlynx> sibirski siciljanc
<sterna> those are the best kind
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: PREBERI, PREDEN ODPREÅ  NOVO TEMO!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39637/#p39637
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: eno vprašanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39638/#p39638
<CrazyLemon> ta je nek dz0nyjev sosed :)
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj ti bo tu podatek o distribuciji pomagal?
<CrazyLemon> ? :)
<CrazyLemon> skopiral sem zaradi pravil..med drugim je pravilo tako da daš nek normalen naslov.. in ne "eno vprašanje"
<CrazyLemon> in ja..ne pomaga čisto nič distribucija tu.. čemu je potem odpru temo pod "vprašanja o drugih distribucijah"
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e enkrat..zato sem skopiral link
<lynxlynxlynx> dej nared Å¡e en sticky kako izgleda koristen odgovor :P
<CrazyLemon> to prepuščam tebi :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39639/#p39639
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-05
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39640/#p39640
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [12.10] Prikazovanje samodejno skrivajočega zaganjalnika ne dela.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39641/#p39641
<flyingfree> dobro jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39642/#p39642
<sasa84> juhuuu
<flyingfree> woot
<sasa84> ooo flyingfree
<flyingfree> kak si kaj, sasa84?
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<flyingfree> jaz sem super
<sasa84> lepo :)
<sasa84> v službi?
<flyingfree> na praksi, ja
<flyingfree> pa nimam nič dela -.-
<sasa84> :D
<flyingfree> čakam, da mi bo en tip solil glavo spet
<sasa84> :\
<sterna> s poprom mu vracej!
<sasa84> lol sterna :) jutro! :)
<flyingfree> sterna, haha :D
<sasa84> flyingfree, ti pa res ne "letiš" :)
<sterna> Until you spread your wings you'll have no idea how far you can walk.
<flyingfree> sasa84, haha
<flyingfree> nisem Å¡e poskusil
<flyingfree> bom pa
<flyingfree> ko pridem domov
<flyingfree> pa skočim s strehe
 * flyingfree jumped off of a building and survived
 * flyingfree thought he was a pokemon
<flyingfree> redno mi je dolgcajt
<sterna> zacni delat
<flyingfree> sterna, če pa nič ni
<flyingfree> Å¡el bom nekaj programirat malo
<sterna> kako nic ni
<sterna> there is the entire internet.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39643/#p39643
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39644/#p39644
<dz0ny> huh http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/05/gnome_standardises_on_javascript/ this should be fun
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rah3_K7Er2U
<Seniorita> OK commercial: Cycling - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39645/#p39645
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39646/#p39646
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39647/#p39647
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39648/#p39648
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39649/#p39649
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39650/#p39650
<CrazyLemon> a se ti fucking hecas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ahaha..epic :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39651/#p39651
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39652/#p39652
<sasa84> zdobersek, dober nasvet za CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..ceprav nisem ne vem kak ljubitelj zelja
<CrazyLemon> razn ce se ga pripravi na bavarskem..pol ga obozujem :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39653/#p39653
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 for real!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1714-1: QXL graphics driver vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1714-1/
<sasa84> a ste že probal cube2 sauerbraten?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni slabo :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: Re: xubuntu 12.10 težave, šteka firefox youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39654/#p39654
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [xubuntu 12.10] Šteka firefox, youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39655/#p39655
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] siciljanc: Re: [xubuntu 12.10] Šteka firefox, youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39656/#p39656
<dz0ny> to mora bit kaka ironija da adblock porabi več rama kot oglasi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<zdobersek> the ads are CONSUMED
<dz0ny> zdobersek: zgleda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj gledam :)
 * CrazyMelon alt tabbed to blackout
<CrazyLemon> za 300€ dobiš
<CrazyLemon> <-
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj gledam oziroma cakam? :)
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek am.. glede siciljanca in njegovega atoma za 300€ :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pipimirdej: Re: Trackpad Ubuntu 12.10 SONY VAIO SA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39657/#p39657
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ah samo mislu sem da boš kej naprej tvitnu
<dz0ny> baje bo govora o optimizaciji za nexus
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bl mal sm na twitterju..edino če je kak replya na post
<dz0ny> meh edubuntu je
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> sam eden že tečnar za QUESRION when may we see  Ubuntu on Nexus?
<dz0ny> d:
<CrazyLemon> sej so že povedali kdaj
<CrazyLemon> late february/early march
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/Totalbiscuit/status/298836780646551553
<Seniorita> Twitter / Totalbiscuit: North Korea releases propaganda ...
<zdobersek> I says, can someone hit me with the link?
 * CrazyLemon hits zdobersek with a link
<CrazyLemon> lame video
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da bo bl advanced
<zdobersek> LINK MEH
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/northkorea/9849231/North-Korea-video-shows-US-city-under-attack.html
<Seniorita> Video: North Korea video shows US city under attack - Telegraph
<CrazyLemon> takoj naslednji tweet je bil link do videa.. lazy ass
<zdobersek> GoldenLemon!
<lynxlynxlynx> ma to jih je en strollal
<lynxlynxlynx> we are the world no
<dz0ny> lol to je izgledalo kot karaoke, sam da nobeden ne poje
<CrazyLemon> priporoca kdo kak wireless pci adapter?
<dz0ny> go usb
<dz0ny> edimax na mimovrste 11€ dela super bp
<CrazyLemon> ni  zame
<dz0ny> a je počasen rač?
<CrazyLemon> sosed neki me sprašuje glede canyonovega pci adapterja.. pa ne najdem čist nič
<CrazyLemon> niente nada zero
<dz0ny> joj tist je obup
<dz0ny> mislim da mi na 4 metre ni lovilo
<CrazyLemon> sej vem :)
<dz0ny> pa rpeimenoval so se
<CrazyLemon> a canyon?
<CrazyLemon> stran jim sploh ne dela
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> a so zdaj crapyon? :)
<dz0ny> ne maglajon
<dz0ny> uzelajihmaglajon huh
<dz0ny> mel so ralink čipovje
<dz0ny> to se malo spomnim
<CrazyLemon> to kar sm js iskal edino kar sm najdu link ki omenja linux je
<CrazyLemon> da naj bi uporabljali atheros
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to niso zihr :D
<dz0ny> ja to so skoz menval pa po istim id prodajal
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, jst mam canyon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ usb kamerco in ne wireless adapterja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> canyon mam tale adapter...
<sasa84_> mislm, fotru sm ga naštimala za komp,d ma wifi
<sasa84_> kamerco sm pa tud mela...sam ne vem kje je zdej :D
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim model adapterja..raje mi skopiraj ID
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> od adapterja?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jp
<sasa84_> sj morm met Å¡e nekej Å¡katlo :D
<CrazyLemon> a je usb? če je lsbusb :)
<CrazyLemon> lsusb*
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, fotr ma na win xp kompu :\
<sasa84_> model je cnp-wf518
<dz0ny> rt 2500 neki
<CrazyLemon> django je kr kul movie
<zdobersek> el piratto
<CrazyLemon> not!
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<zdobersek> +v s'il vous plait
<CrazyLemon> silver plate?
<sasa84_> ja, tud jst sm slišala, da je kul...
<sasa84_> neslavne barabe je pa baje še bolš... morm django pogledat pa bom vidla :)
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš primerjat
<CrazyLemon> oba sta kul
<sasa84_> men ej un avstrijc tok dobr... sm ga zadnč gledala v enem filmu od polanskega... ma supr je :)
<frojnd_> Indeed, Christoph Waltz super igra :)
<sasa84_> men je muska pr tarantinu tud všeč
<CrazyLemon> v djangotu je fenomenalen :)
<frojnd_> Sam da je mal vloge zamenjal :)
<CrazyLemon> meni bolši k sam django :)
<sasa84_> :)
<zdobersek> rasist.
<sterna> django je najbols ja, dost bols k ror al pa ksn smarty
<zdobersek> oh you silly, not _that_ django!
<sasa84_> zdobersek, kolk kavic je blo dons?
<zdobersek> uf
<zdobersek> eh, 3
<zdobersek> sasa84_: vcerej 4 :>
<sasa84_> zdobersek, ti si res fejst fant :>
<zdobersek> (cc CrazyLemon)
<sasa84_> veš zdobersek, zdej se more CrazyLemon mal hvalt, d ma OP
<dz0ny> k glih o django debatirate, the missing track http://hypem.com/track/1s5dz/Frank+Ocean+-+Wiseman
<sasa84_> zdj pa Å¡ibam
<sasa84_> pridni bodte vsaj vi ;)
<sasa84_> ajde :D
<dz0ny> me kdo pokliče :) http://firebase.github.com/gupshup/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1715-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1715-1/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/mqKx !!nujno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny useless
<CrazyLemon> ker ne morem logov prečekirat
<dz0ny> hm pa url odreže, sam v opozorilo da ni kakšen 0day kje
<dz0ny> resetiraj mi geslo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny done
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa dokaži da si ti ta dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa ni nobenga IPja ne nič v mailu?
<dz0ny> nope, tma kjer bi moral bit url se konča vse
<CrazyLemon> bom pa poslal blazu mail če lahk prečekira kdo je ob tej uri bil gor
<zdobersek> anonymous!
<zdobersek> shit's about ti hit the fan!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti si Å¡e kle!?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a se da v bazi prečekirat IP k je zahteval geslo? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa wordpress je utter crap.. 'uporabniško ime ali e-mail' za resetiranje gesla
<CrazyLemon> ffs..sej je uporabniško ime vsem na voljo
<CrazyLemon> in dz0ny meni pokaže mail za resetirat
<CrazyLemon> url*
<zdobersek> jutr grem spat ... badass!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nimam bljage.
<dz0ny> hm pojma nimam zakaj, ga ni. Hm dvomim da to wp shranjuje, moraš met kao xtra plugin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mogoče zato ker je link v < >
<dz0ny> maybe sem gledal raw tud ni blo
<dz0ny> lol http://www.phenoelit.org/blog/archives/2013/02/05/mysql_madness_and_rails/index.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne zbrisat tistega screenshota :)
<CrazyLemon> Študentska organizacija Univerze na Primorskem, ki ima 7000 študentov, je lani razpolagala z 850.000 evri – denar, ki ga zaslužijo študenti z delom preko študentskih servisov. Njen direktor je star 33 let, še vedno študent, vpisan na dve fakulteti, nobenega študija še ni končal, tako da je po izobrazbi ekonomski tehnik.
<CrazyLemon> tako se delajo tajkuni :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa 3.8k € plače ma
<CrazyLemon> ekonomski tehnik :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj se sekiraš sej si z osnovno lahko tud poslanc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ravno zato se sekiram
<CrazyLemon> ker noben ne pove kako !
<CrazyLemon> tudi js bi rad mel poslansko plačo
<CrazyLemon> pa nato Å¡e nadomestilo
<CrazyLemon> pa ipad
<CrazyLemon> pa kosilo za 2.4€
<CrazyLemon> 2.6*
<dz0ny> ja lej dejva stranko nardit :)
<dz0ny> al se pa vštuliš kam, kejr rabijo it pomoč
<dz0ny> kjer*
<dz0ny> sam tud za tistik 3k nebi bil politik, škoda časa in živcev
<CrazyLemon> živcev?? živcev????????'
<CrazyLemon> kakih živcev..ker wifi ne dela medtem k te  zanima vsebina 24ur?
<CrazyLemon> c'mon
<CrazyLemon> pa še uštuliš se v kako komisijo
<CrazyLemon> pa še tam dnar vlečeš
<CrazyLemon> pa je že 5k€ na mesec
<CrazyLemon> pa nč ne delaš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no lej če prideš kam, sej veš "se poznava"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny odgovoren boš za postavitev radia poslanc !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1681-4: Firefox regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1681-4/
<CrazyLemon> 11.	 ministrstvo za javno upravo	6	
<CrazyLemon> danes
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš
<CrazyLemon> 19.	 ministry of the interior - police	3	0,92%
<CrazyLemon> prav tako danes
<CrazyLemon> 22.	 rtvslo network	2	
<CrazyLemon> ti pa tebe iščejo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> katere strani
<dz0ny> pa keyworde
<CrazyLemon> ne piše na tej strani
<CrazyLemon> piše sam ponudnik :)
<CrazyLemon> 22.	mmc octoshape
<CrazyLemon> in nato sledi
<CrazyLemon> 	24.	octoshape	1	1,00	00:00:00	100,00%	100,00%
<CrazyLemon> 	25.	octoshape for chrome	1	1,00	00:00:00	0,00%	100,00%
<CrazyLemon> 	26.	octoshape on ubuntu	1	1,00	00:00:00	100,00%	100,00%
<CrazyLemon> 	27.	octoshape ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 36.	rtvslo linux octoshape
<CrazyLemon> 40.	spoštovani obiskovalci programa trenutno ne morete spremljati ker je na sporedu oddaja tuje produkcije
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> in za konec
<CrazyLemon> 51.	zakaj ne dela octoshape na mmc
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je čas da dokončaš novico :D
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> čak mam par testerjev
<dz0ny> sem danes prek tw dobil
<CrazyLemon> kaj si dobil..sej sm ti reku da dela
<CrazyLemon> a mi ne verjameš?!? :/
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: testerje sem dobil
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> ne morem verjet da je nevihta sredi zime
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-06
<frojnd> A ste mel toco?
<frojnd> Tle je bla toca :)
<flyingfree> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je KDE SC 4.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39658/#p39658
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Izšel je KDE SC 4.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39659/#p39659
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/404892_367787369995631_1028466775_n.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [xubuntu 12.10] Šteka firefox, youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39660/#p39660
<zdobersek> je ze kdo gledu house of cards?
<aaljosa> je kdo tu flashal CM10 na HTC one X?
<zdobersek> ni ga junaka.
<aaljosa> sem ze resu :) ugalvnem ce bo kdo delal kaj takega CM10 na OneX ne dela najbolj zanesljivo
<aaljosa> so povedali tudi mojstri na njihovem irc kanalu :)
<zdobersek> evo junaka!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Counter Strike: Source, Closure, Psychonauts And Shank 2 Available On Steam For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Yr4uFtkfQFM/counter-strike-source-closure.html
<sasa84> zdobersek, kok se ponavad pride v konzolo od ene igrce? sm prtiskala "levo od 1" za urban terror...pa mi ne prime :(
<dz0ny> ohm my crazylemon, zdobersek, a bomo mel play css test ^^
<dz0ny> http://chocolatey.org/ apt-get za win
<zdobersek> dz0ny: lahko
<zdobersek> sasa84: ponavadi je tilda, ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] satelitko: Migracija iz Office 365 na Mozilla Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39661/#p39661
<zdobersek> za urban terror pa zal ne vem.
<sasa84> ma ja... sej včasih je prjela, zdj pa sem zloudala (mogoče ej nova verzija ut)...pa ne vem :\
<zdobersek> ZEH!
<zdobersek> sasa84: pomagej :/
<sasa84> oooo, bogi moj savinski fant!
<sasa84> savinjski*
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico za zdobersek 
 * sasa84 ponudi kavico&čokolado zdobersek 
<zdobersek> \o\ |o| /o/
<zdobersek> ... to je blo pa hitr
<sasa84> jp, indukcijska :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] cadaver: nov user, novi problemi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39662/#p39662
<zdobersek> cadaver ... right.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon se vedno spi?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se vedno
<zdobersek> + v, s'il vous plait.
<CrazyLemon> 10€ s'il ver plate
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Migracija iz Office 365 na Mozilla Thunderbird  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39663/#p39663
<zdobersek> putain
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: nov user, novi problemi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39664/#p39664
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek puter?
<CrazyLemon> da ne boš jokal
<sasa84> kaj pa jst? :(
<sasa84> in ne mi govort, da nč ne delam... ker če bi šli po tem sistemu, ti sploh na kanalu neb smel bit :\
<zdobersek> sasa84: kdo to!?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] cadaver: Re: HP XW6200, pregrevanje v idlu, sistem Å¡teka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39665/#p39665
<sasa84> zdobersek, leti na CrazyLemon ... skoz mi govori, d nč ne delam :\
<zdobersek> baraba
<sasa84> zdobersek, grmi... strah me je :S
<sterna> grmenja?
<sterna> ce slisis grmenje pomeni, da si atmosfersko razelektritev zagotovo prezivela
<sterna> tko da se ga loh kvecjemu veselis
<sasa84> sterna, jst se bojim sam za moj komp, modem in router :P
<zdobersek> isto pol :>
<Aseq> razen ce ima ful velik latency do modema
<Aseq> al pa grozen TCP timeout
<Aseq> in je mdem uresnici ze skurjen pa tega se ne ve
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: [xubuntu 12.10] Šteka firefox, youtube vse dela zelo počasi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39666/#p39666
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: HP XW6200, pregrevanje v idlu, sistem Å¡teka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39667/#p39667
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Varnostna kopija video DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39668/#p39668
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> in ne mi govort, da nč ne delam... ker če bi šli po tem sistemu, ti sploh na kanalu neb smel bit :\
<CrazyLemon> no ok.. naslednjih 10dni ne bom nič počel za ubuntu.si pa bomo videli kdo kaj počne :>
<sterna> ja zdej mors se ragequitnt
<CrazyLemon> sterna ne.. k pol k joinam nazaj bo govorila kako se hvalim z opom
<CrazyLemon> pa ji spet nič ne bo pasal
<CrazyLemon> tečnoba pač :>
<zdobersek> ragequit & stay off the channel
<zdobersek> goddammit
<zdobersek> pejt na vacation
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek paid vacation?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: by yourself
<zdobersek> vsaj poskrb, da bos lahko potem razlozu vir denarja KPK
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t555424
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Varnostna kopija video DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39669/#p39669
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Varnostna kopija video DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39670/#p39670
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: HP XW6200, pregrevanje v idlu, sistem Å¡teka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39671/#p39671
<zdobersek> go go translators: http://blog.cihar.com/archives/2013/02/06/phpmyadmin-translations-status/?utm_source=rss2
<Seniorita> phpMyAdmin translations status - Michal Čihař
<CrazyLemon> i refuse to!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? ker v apache error logu so sami poskusi dostopa do phpmyadmina
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Is Last.FM’s New Linux App A Hit?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9mXh1pudwa4/is-last-fms-new-linux-app-a-hit
<zdobersek> na kak nacin je zdej zato pma prevod kriv ... ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdej bi pa jst kavico...
<zdobersek> roger that!
 * zdobersek pristavi, zareze v torto(!)
<zdobersek> sasa84: z mlekom ali brez?
<sasa84> Z :)
<sterna> kjes pa se vidu torto z mlekom halo
<sasa84> joj zdobersek, ti si pa tud za ožent.... <3
<sasa84> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/koren-gomboceva-ne-bo-vec-sedela-v-parlamentu.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Elegantna odstranitev Koren Gombočeve?
<sasa84> ooo, boga revca
<lynxlynxlynx> če ji je sploh tako ime
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, letos bo zlata maturantka...boš vidu :P
<sasa84> sicer pa jst sm 1x slišala, da je janša klicu enga našga profesorja, k irglovca ni mogla enga izpita narest
<lynxlynxlynx> http://i.imgur.com/kJmwy.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> kako je to možno? :s
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, auč, to je moglo pa bolet ..katapult mislm :\
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam mal kidat ;)
<sasa84> ajde
<lynxlynxlynx> ma se ne more elastika stegnit dlje kot v izvorno stanje
<lynxlynxlynx> da bi melona tako prikladno padla ven iz držala / se bi to obrnilo je pa tud mal verjetno
<zozzo2> alo
<zozzo2> a 2.5 inch ssd diski grejo in v prenosnike in v desktop pc-je?
<zozzo2> kdo ve?
<sterna> zakaj pa ne bi sli?
<sterna> mislm, stvari so odvisn
<sterna> e
<sterna> a je sata, a je v laptopu 2.5" bay, a je low profile, a ga mas v desktopu kam prsraufat
<zozzo2> narocil sem prenosnik, kjer pise attention da je noter 9.2 mm disk in ne 7 mm
<zozzo2> a to pomeni, da ssd 7 mm visine ne pase not?
<sterna> ne
<sterna> to pomeni da vec kot 9.2mm ne pase not
<sterna> manjso kocko v vecjo luknjo lahko das.
<zozzo2> oz. obratno, noter je 7 mm disk
<sterna> obratno ne gre
<sterna> aja
<sterna> ja pol mora bit pa tut ssd 7mm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://l10n.cihar.com/projects/phpmyadmin/3-5/sl/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=20425&st=7         ahahaha..epic
<Seniorita> Radio 1 - Oddaje
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: flareGet Is A Great Download Manager For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/N0rl2dQRDq0/flareget-is-great-download-manager-for.html
<dz0ny> sterna: a to kar ste danes dali na zemanti "ven" konkurirate flipboard?, al česa nisem razumel?
<sterna> pojma nimam kaj je flipboard
<sterna> teh servisov je miljon
<sasa84> o lordi :)
<LorD_DDooM> sup saši
<sterna> dz0ny: konkuriramo vsem zivim i guess
<sterna> nimamo pa nobenga specificnga namena komurkol konkurirat
<sterna> sam prodajat to kar bi stranke rade placale i guess
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, zdj nekam Å¡ibam :)
<sasa84> s peš hondo :)
<sasa84> ti si že skidal?
<sterna> pes honda je all terrain
<sterna> kva rabs kidat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon css? zvečer
<dz0ny> gun game se namešča
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Microsoft Bringing Office to Linux? [Rumour Mill]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kxbSMmALRoA/microsoft-to-bring-office-to-linux-rumour-mill
<dz0ny> http://gamasutra.com/view/news/186099/Carmack_Supporting_Linux_isnt_worth_the_hassle_at_the_moment.php#.URKbu3ialfF
<lynxlynxlynx> REPENT_FOR_THE_END_OF_THE_UNIX_EPOCH_IS_NIGH.mp4 :)
<dz0ny> lol http://zoo.cerknica.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Majice-03-1024x1024.jpg
<dz0ny> zdobersek: css?
<zozzo2> je kdo od vas imel probleme z zapisom c Å¡umnika v wordpress bazo ?
<zozzo2> ostala dva Å¡umnika mi normalno shrani, medtem ko za prvega mi shrani v bazo znak ?
<zozzo2> in ja, collation imam nastavljen na slovenski za mojo tabelo (uporabljam svojo tabelo v wp bazi)
<zozzo2> .
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: [12.10] Prikazovanje samodejno skrivajočega zaganjalnika ne dela.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39672/#p39672
<zdobersek> dz0ny: dolpotegnem najprej ..
<zdobersek> dz0ny: spljoh dela.?
<dz0ny> mhm bolje kot tf2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: can your APU handle it?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a mas ze css server urihtan?
<njupalo> dz0ny: kako spremenim barvo kazalnika
<dz0ny> zdobersek: jp vse
<dz0ny> zdobersek: namest tf2 je
<dz0ny> njupalo: huh?
<njupalo> dz0ny sedaj je puščica bela jaz pa bi imel recimo črno
<dz0ny> kje to
<njupalo> na desktopu
<zdobersek> neat.
<njupalo> sem že našel hvala dzconf-editor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je free2play?? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope
<dz0ny> moreš met kupljeno
<CrazyLemon> potem dz0ny nč ne bo :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Upgrade To KDE SC 4.10 In Kubuntu 12.10 Or 12.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/XbO7b6DIFMg/upgrade-to-kde-sc-410-in-kubuntu-1210.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mas vsaj cs1.6?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne?
<zdobersek> ok?
<CrazyLemon> ok.
<CrazyLemon> čez 5min divam v ubuntu.si loge da najdem tistga kriminalca k je hotu resetirat geslo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: let's light it up ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but i cant .. no vsaj ne trenutno..pa dokler se zdownloada bo že jutro :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala :)
<zdobersek> aja, ti se nimas nic zdownloadanga ...
<zdobersek> ni kej
<CrazyLemon> ne vem sicer zakaj si zapravu 23€ ampak.. a ti jih vrnem? :D
<zdobersek> ne se.
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> lahk pa das 50% na FSF al EFF al nekam, kjer rabjo
<zdobersek> microsoft even
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny apache ni nic takega logiral v času reseta
<CrazyLemon> 10min prej je bil en s t-2 gor.. potem pa sam boti checkirali forum
<dz0ny> nvm
<dz0ny> itak nimam vseh pravic
<dz0ny> tako da taka krize
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Varnostna kopija video DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39673/#p39673
<CrazyLemon> a na spletu velja tko kot v trgovini
<CrazyLemon> plačaš tisto ceno s katero je označeno
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzSgPXNvc0Y
<Seniorita> Bobby Chicago: Eugene Hitler - YouTube
<sasa84> elooow
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo
<zdobersek> dz0ny: bomo jutr nazigal css, dans sem padu v delo ..
<dz0ny> mhm jez grem pa spat kmalu
<sasa84> juhu zdobersek ;)
<sasa84> dz0ny, mate dost snega?
<dz0ny> eni dve uri sem dvorišče kidu
<dz0ny> 20cm ish
<sasa84> pr nas tud tam bliz verjetn
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GIMP 2.8.4 Released, Install It In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NferMx6kaOo/gimp-284-released-install-it-in-ubuntu.html
<dz0ny> http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/06/googles-supposed-chromebook-pixel-and-its-touch-display-stars-in-leaked-video/
<CrazyLemon> which Beaufort believes means a screen resolution of 2560 x 1700.
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiight
<sterna> 1600.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Ubuntu Phone ‘Available October’, Says Shuttleworth  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vbjouG6JkPo/first-ubuntu-phone-available-october-says-shuttleworth
<dz0ny> crazylemon right, mal cudno razmerje, g
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne sam cudno razmerje..ampak dejstvo je da na trgu komaj najdes full HD resolucijo na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> da pa bo zdj kr 2560x1x00 pa dvomim
<dz0ny> recmo retina+ sam v kodi ni nikjer @x3 definicij
<CrazyLemon> retina je bl izjema kot pravilo
<CrazyLemon> ne vem no..nekak dvomim da bi google dal neki tko izjemnega vn :d
<CrazyLemon> ker poglej telefone pa tablice.. niti en nima tiste 'wow' kompontente
<CrazyLemon> high end hardware..kateri je pa tudi drugje
<dz0ny> mhm, drugace majo za vse naprave watterfal pa ni vidt da bi blo kaj ekstremno novega
<dz0ny> lahko majo pa kaj skrito
<dz0ny> recmo da je realnost neke vmes
<dz0ny> je pa naraslo zanimanje za chrome os skoraj cez noc
<dz0ny> tko danes so bli tri mejli kdaj bo chrobuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> kul..čeprav sam ne vidim prednosti chrome OSa :)
<dz0ny> hitr je tud za stare naprave
<dz0ny> simpl pa web only
<dz0ny> ksn kiosk
<dz0ny> al pa mat k recimo sam fb pa flas igrce igra
<dz0ny> 1,6atom pa 1gb rama pa cist ok dela
<dz0ny> pokur samo 64mb rama kar je super za stare zadeve
<dz0ny> btw ksn film na pasnikih?
<CrazyLemon> kiosk je edini tak primer ja
<CrazyLemon> niti ne :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Prvi telefoni Ubuntu že oktobra letos?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39674/#p39674
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln ej a win phone 4 africa pa nis vidu :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-07
<flyingfree> jutrooo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Varnostna kopija video DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39675/#p39675
<sasa84> Juhu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Prvi telefoni Ubuntu že oktobra letos?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39676/#p39676
<zdobersek> sasa84: :/
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2013/02/ali_v_bliznji_prihodnosti_grozi_izumrtje_kave.aspx
<Seniorita> Prihodnost brez kave? - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> :'(
<sasa84> Zdobersek, ze kuham kavico ;-)
<sasa84> Jaz jo glih pijem :-)
<zdobersek> sasa84: jst sem jo ze!
<zdobersek> ampak ti ze najbrz drugo ... ?
<sasa84> Prvo
<sasa84> Dragi moj zanko, ti se kr tetice saske drz in ne bo nikol kavice zmankal :>
<zdobersek> \o\ |o| /o/
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> zdobersek, kaj pošneš? si v službi?
<sasa84> počneš*
<zdobersek> student / pogodbenik / prostovoljec / DobriMoz (TM)
<sasa84> ooo, res si zlat zdobersek
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Varnostna kopija video DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39677/#p39677
<yang> zdobersek: sam da nisi vegan :)
<zdobersek> heh, ne
<sasa84> yang, a še zdravo živiš al te je minilo
<sasa84> :))
<yang> sasa84: nekaj se trudim v to smer ja :), nisem se receptov nastudiral :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prvi telefoni Ubuntu že oktobra letos?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39678/#p39678
<zdobersek> hit me: posten/poceni registrar domen?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Prvi telefoni Ubuntu že oktobra letos?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39679/#p39679
 * sasa84 naskoči zdobersek 
<sasa84> jeeeej, naštimala bote v urban terror :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek sterna mogoce kaj, drgac eu so 1,25€ pr gandi
<dz0ny> pa namecheap ma mogoce tud kaksno akcijo
<stupidBYdefault> dan vsem
<stupidBYdefault> am.. zadnji updati... a je bila prijavljena kakšna jeba okoli njih?
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny?
<dz0ny> ne da bi vedel
<stupidBYdefault> aha... potem bo najverjetneje krivo to, da se mi je komp izklopil med updatanjem..
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<zdobersek> ja, to bi lahk blo  to :>
<stupidBYdefault> am..
<stupidBYdefault> zdravo vsem..
<dz0ny> sudp apt-get upgrade -f
<stupidBYdefault> kaj pa program kakšen, ki bi shranil vse naloženo... pa bi po novi instalaciji spet naložil?
<dz0ny> sdo
<dz0ny> sudo
<dz0ny> samo popravi namestitev
<stupidBYdefault> spet v terminal?
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<stupidBYdefault> kaj se v linuxu vse dela v terminalu?
<stupidBYdefault> te se prostovoljno javim za učenje.. :)
<stupidBYdefault> brb, skočim po pizzo, pa lahko skočimo v terminal
<dz0ny> zdobersek kaj pa isces to
<dz0ny> for self al firmo
<stupidBYdefault> evo me
<stupidBYdefault> torej.. kaj pišem v terminal?
<lynxlynxlynx> make pizza
<stupidBYdefault> :D
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny
<zdobersek> dz0ny: for self
<stupidBYdefault> kaj pa tota??? ko sta se mi dva goloba nažgala na okenski polici???
<stupidBYdefault> pismo... sex v javnosti sredi belega dne?? fuck ej... ki so 60-eta
<sasa84> stupidBYdefault, a sta bla goloba gola? :P
<sasa84> pa dj Å¡e men mal pice, prooosim :(
<aaljosa> hello...kaj uporablja kdo Google Apps Business with Vault?
<aaljosa> me zanima ce lahko nardim restore mailov v Vaultu nazaj v uporabniski racun
<stupidBYdefault> heh, prej Å¡e nista bila.. sedaj sta.. v moji rengli.. :)
<dz0ny> nisem se slisal da bi bilo mozno
<dz0ny> aaljosa^
<dz0ny> si pogledal api
<aaljosa> dz0ny: ma sej sem preiskal use zivo in ni videt da bi blo mozno...sem tko prasal slucajno ce kdo ve kasen trik al kaj takega :)
<aaljosa> sej danes me poklicejo od gor ki mamo ene stvari za resit se
<aaljosa> pa bom prasal tehnika njihovega
<stupidBYdefault> sasa84, seveda ob 14h začnem s peko, čakam, da se vredi vstane testo :P
<dz0ny> aaljosa masen gmail backup skript
<stupidBYdefault> wtf? gmail backup skript?
<stupidBYdefault> prisluškujem
<sasa84> stupidBYdefault, ok... kam morm pridit? :P
<stupidBYdefault> tej lokaciji pravijo Gospodarc.. LJ
<aaljosa> ja ne sej backup je ql...imam u Vaultu use...zanima me samo ce bi lahko naredu restore iz Vaulta nazaj userju u racun
<aaljosa> ker zdj bomo ta Vault meli in jih zanima tu
<aaljosa> kaj se da in kaj ne
<sterna> ce mas business pol mas tut support ponavad
<stupidBYdefault> kaj je sploh možno popolnoma izbrisati frdaman google+ popolnoma od računa?
<aaljosa> delat znotraj Vaulta
<sterna> k zna odgovort na taka vprasanja
<sterna> stupidBYdefault: ne, lahko pa ukines cel racun, mail ti pa ostane
<aaljosa> sterna: sej ti pravim danes popoldan me poklicejo samo je se dolga do popoldan
<aaljosa> :)
<sterna> aja
<stupidBYdefault> torej se da? ker mi tak gre na kurac ta + pa kuj neke cifre...
<stupidBYdefault> me lahko vodiš skozi postopek?
<sterna> ne morem te
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> me lahko morda vodiš skozi postopek v terminalo imenovan "sudo", updati se mi vedno znova in znova nalagajo.. :(
<sterna> a?
<sterna> sudo samo pozene ukaz kot uporabnik z najvisjimi privilegiji
<sasa84> morm do trgovine skočt
<sasa84> brb
<stupidBYdefault> je tu ker, ki bi bil na privatnem reči kakšno okoli linuxov?
<stupidBYdefault> oz. linuxa
<stupidBYdefault> da jih ne bom spet poslušal
<stupidBYdefault> :P
<sterna> a?
<sterna> ti kar tukaj napisi konkretne tezave s katerimi se soocis
<stupidBYdefault> uf...
<stupidBYdefault> saj ne vem kje naj začnem...
<sterna> nezazeljeno je zasebno tezenje in sprasevanje o tem, ali lahko vprasas
<sterna> najprej povej kaj zelis storiti, kaj se namesto tega zgodi in kaj racunalnik sporoci, ko naredi tisto nekaj, cesar ti nisi pricakoval
<stupidBYdefault> ampak, če se dotaknem samo linuxa.. updati mi ne delujejo normalno..
<sterna> s tem kar najbolj olajsas ostalim da ti z najmanj napora nudijo pomoc
<stupidBYdefault> ok, hvala
<sterna> ja ampak to je izjemno slabo opis napake
<sterna> "updati mi ne delujejo normalno"
<stupidBYdefault> ok..
<sterna> racunalnik verjetno kaj sporoca
<sterna> ne napise "haha update ne dela, ugani kaj je narobe"
<stupidBYdefault> am... med nalaganjem mi je disk, na katerem je linux 12.04 lts padel dol z mize, ker se je moja bivša naganjala s psom po fletu..
<stupidBYdefault> ja.. in vedno dobim flood warning!
<stupidBYdefault> samo malo
<stupidBYdefault> dajva za začetek meni tukaj noter spremeniti pisavo...
<stupidBYdefault> ker, dokler jo tipkam, je rdeča, pol pa siva in sploh ne vidim brati..
<sterna> ne, kar ti daj :)
<sterna> jaz niti ne vem kje "tukaj noter" si
<stupidBYdefault> ok, kako pa to naredim? :) ha ha ha ha
<stupidBYdefault> v tej vrstici spodaj, ko pišeš noter...
<stupidBYdefault> xchat...
<sterna> aha
<sterna> a znas anglesko?
<stupidBYdefault> tu je rdeča, ko pa skoči gor, je pa siva...
<stupidBYdefault> tak-tak
<sterna> potem google vprasaj
<stupidBYdefault> se še učim, če je bič pri roki
<sterna> "change font xchat"
<sterna> in ti bo verjetno pokazal
<stupidBYdefault> copy paste ali?
<sterna> ne, kar sam natipkaj :)
<sterna> ti bo prav prislo :)
<stupidBYdefault> v google?
<stupidBYdefault> sterna?
<stupidBYdefault> fuck.. ta sterna je ziher ženska... ne pove, ko rabiš najbolj nujen podatek..
<stupidBYdefault> grem si joint zmotat, ker sem že kar živčen zraven.. :(
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, si tu?
<sterna> ne bit zivcn
<sterna> moj spol je nepomemben
<stupidBYdefault-> vem, da je
<stupidBYdefault-> hvala
<sterna> tut ce ne bi bla zenska bi bla se zmeri isto zatezena.
<stupidBYdefault-> :) to mi je pa všeč, da nisem edini
<sterna> ja, v google
<sterna> al pa kerkol drug iskalnik
<sterna> mors pokazat, da ti ni vseen za nas cas
<stupidBYdefault-> fuck imaš dolg postopek...
<sterna> da se trudis tut sam kej, ne pa da cakas da ti folk vse prnese na pladnu
<sterna> tako je
<sterna> zdej morm pa kosilo za pamze zrihtat tko da
<sterna> bom hmal nazaj
<sterna> sej google ve kako se v xchatu zamena font
<sterna> pa tut ce vpises kaj ti je racunalnik sporocu ko ti updati ne delajo
<stupidBYdefault-> saj sem vam že ponujal kavo, pivo.. pizzo.. sasa se je nekaj celo mislila upogumit...
<sterna> ti bo ponavad povedal
<sterna> ja js ze mam vse to oziroma ne maram
<sterna> kave piva ne
<stupidBYdefault-> moje sožalje.. za pamže..
<sterna> pizzo itak sami specemo
<sterna> a k majo tok grozno mamo
<stupidBYdefault-> hm.. da so pamži..
<sterna> ne zdijo se mi pretirano nesrecni
<stupidBYdefault-> morda Å¡e ne sedaj..
<stupidBYdefault-> upam na the best
<stupidBYdefault-> dober tek
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/ziga-se-base.jpg
<sterna> bbl
<stupidBYdefault-> kaj je pa tole?
<stupidBYdefault-> slika?
<zdobersek> NSFC
<stupidBYdefault-> wow.. a to sta tvoja? lepo.. :)
<stupidBYdefault-> am.. sicer ne vem, kako ti je to uspelo.. ampak... bi ti pokazal kaj čas naredi..
<stupidBYdefault-> kako ti lahko sm kakšno sliko pošljem?
<sterna> pejstnes url
<stupidBYdefault-> če pa je ni na spletu...
<stupidBYdefault-> jo imam na kompu..
<stupidBYdefault-> se lahko tu gor deli mail?
<stupidBYdefault-> tak.. pa grem jaz premesit testo za pizzo
<sterna> komot se deli mail
<stupidBYdefault-> piši raje tega.. tega je imela bivša.. divjapotrebna@gmail.com
<sterna> implikacija ni bla, da jaz zelim delit svojega
<stupidBYdefault-> ja, karkoli že to pomeni.. ona več nima dostopa do svojega.. jaz ne zaupam nikomur, dokler ne ugotovijo, da me lahko podkupijo s piščančjimi prsi... in tak je
<stupidBYdefault-> vredi.. rekel bom, da bodi pač malo previdna.. opazuj oči, če se ob strani začnejo povešati.. jima daj 3 mero "prozornosti"
<sterna> brez skrbi, povesanje oci ni indikativno za karkoli
<stupidBYdefault-> heh.. uporabi google
<stupidBYdefault-> depresija težjih oblik, se začne s tem
<sterna> depresija tezjih oblik se zacne z depresijo, ne z ocmi
<stupidBYdefault-> ki pa se pokaže na očeh..
<sterna> ne, pokaze se na obnasanju
<sterna> od kje ti sploh taksne cudne ideje?
<stupidBYdefault-> uf.. slučajno sem živ.. pa vem za par stvari, ki jih ljudje tako radi pozabljajo
<sterna> najhitreje se pokaze pri razvoju socialnih odnosov, potem pa tudi pri odnosu do sebe, pri samopodobi in v razlicnih vedenjskih motnjah
<stupidBYdefault-> korect..
<sterna> recimo to da prste cuza, nohte grize, lase puli, je vse lahko indikacija stresa pri otroku
<stupidBYdefault-> jap
<stupidBYdefault-> je
<stupidBYdefault-> in ne samo pri otroku..
<stupidBYdefault-> kakorkoli..
<sterna> izrazanje zalosti z obrazno mimiko je lahko problematicno sele s tem ko postaja rutinsko
<stupidBYdefault-> updati ne delujejo..
<sterna> ne mores se zanasat na oci
<stupidBYdefault-> ustavilo se je..
<sterna> verjetno ti racunalnik sporoci, da ima kaksen dober razlog za to
<stupidBYdefault-> hm...
<stupidBYdefault-> freeze?
<sterna> obesi se?
<stupidBYdefault-> jap.. no, dobro je vedeti, da Å¡e gimp deluje :)
<sterna> popolnoma? ne mores vec premikat miske? ne mores nicesar natipkat?
<sterna> aha, samo program za update se obesi?
<stupidBYdefault-> ne ne ne ...samo pri updatu...
<stupidBYdefault-> že odkar tipkava... stoji pri insatll
<stupidBYdefault-> install
<sterna> aha
<sterna> ubij program za update
<stupidBYdefault-> ja vem, uporabi google
<sterna> ja ta problem bos tezje resil
<sterna> ker ne ves zakaj se ustavi
<sterna> tezko bos googlu opisal kaj je tvoja tezava
<stupidBYdefault-> omfg...
<stupidBYdefault-> ima kdo kakšen naboj za colt? da ga kar uporabim?
<stupidBYdefault-> team wiew?
<stupidBYdefault-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<stupidBYdefault-> [sudo] password for tim:
<stupidBYdefault-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stupidBYdefault-> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<sterna> ja
<sterna> najprej moras ustavit program ki trenutno tece
<stupidBYdefault-> kter?
<sterna> za update
<stupidBYdefault-> i did
<sterna> aha
<sterna> potem pa vtipkaj najprej
<sterna> sudo su -
<sterna> in dobis ukazno lupino kot root
<sterna> potem pa lahko reces
<zdobersek> rm -rf /
<stupidBYdefault-> dobil
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> ... ok, ne tega pisat.
<stupidBYdefault-> ups...
<stupidBYdefault-> what did i hust do?
<stupidBYdefault-> just
<zdobersek> bbl.
<sterna> to si vtipkal?
<sterna> kar ti je zdobersek napisal?
<stupidBYdefault-> am..
<stupidBYdefault-> am..
<sterna> ustavi s ctrl-c.
<sterna> cimprej
<stupidBYdefault-> ok, i did..
<stupidBYdefault-> kaj je bilo to???
<sterna> to pobrise cel disk.
<stupidBYdefault-> ok, imejte se
<stupidBYdefault-> lep pozdrav
<sterna> i can't help but feel sorry for the guy.
<stupidBYdefault> sterna.. če si premisliš... imaš mail
<stupidBYdefault> lp
<sterna> ja
<sterna> najverjetneje bos moral na novo nalozit sistem
<sterna> eh
<sterna> no, nimam casa
<dz0ny> cudn tip
<dz0ny> zdobersek sam je blo pa evil uno no
<zdobersek> hm?
<zdobersek> uh, dejansko mi je zal ...
<dz0ny> dejansko se mu je corruptal apt register zato mu ni slo nikamor
<dz0ny> to sem imel zadnjic podoben problem, ko je zmanjkalo elektrike
<zdobersek> repairable ... by reinstalling.
<dz0ny> potem je bil pa file poln /eof
<zdobersek> se bom opravicu & pomagu, ko pride nazaj, sam dejmo ljudi ne posiljat v shell s su privilegiji.
<dz0ny> na roke sem pobrisal eof, za njega verjetn reinstall ja
<dz0ny> tri stvari so lahko fuc
<dz0ny> state file
<dz0ny> ki se ga ne da popravit
<dz0ny> oz tezko
<sterna> zdobersek: zakaj ne, ce je to pravilen nacin
<dz0ny> cache za iskanje in cache repojev
<zdobersek> pa en regex bi lahk dal v Seniorito, da zapali alarm ob rm -rf / in podobnih
<dz0ny> tist ni problema ce zbrises
<sterna> on bi moral pomoje samo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dz0ny> al pa ce ti nebi pisal, se bolje
<sterna> pa pol clean all pa update && upgrade
<dz0ny> sterna al pa to ja
<dz0ny> am lock se ignorira ce das -f
<sterna> aha
<sterna> no v vsakem primeru sem mu hotu naslednjo stvar rect lsof -n | grep /var/apt
<sterna> oz. /var/lib/apt
<sterna> da vidi ce je res vse mrtvo
<sterna> no, kakorkoli, bo ze moral priti nazaj, jaz mu ne morem po mailu nudit podpore
<sasa84> tale stupid mi je privat msg poslala, da vabilo na pico Å¡e velja :P
<sasa84> raj grem an kavo k zdobersek :$
<dz0ny> detached :)
<dz0ny> say hi
<sterna> zdobersek: a se ti da mu razlozit kako s testdisk resi podatke s sluzbene windows particije?
<sterna> zgleda mu je pobrisal samo par mountanih NTFSjev
<dz0ny> o.O
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Prvi telefoni Ubuntu že oktobra letos?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39680/#p39680
<sterna> je reku da ma mssql
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LibreOffice Hits 4.0, Adds Unity Integration & ‘Persona’ Theming  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6j3PVDH7HEo/libreoffice-hits-4-0-adds-unity-integration-persona-theming
<sterna> brez precej dragega softvera mu ne bo vec delal to
<sterna> on the positive side pa prav da grejo itak v stecaj, tko da ne bo vec dolgo rabu.
<sterna> pa misl da sm punca, kar precej pove o tem kako je naivn
<dz0ny> joj
<yng> sterna: Kako je tebi ime ?
<sterna> yng: jsm un k si mu hlod.net kupu leta 97
<sasa84> sterna, sj res...kok je teb ime :)
<sterna> jure.
<sasa84> ooo, lepo ime :)
<sasa84> moja dva sta rekla, če bi bla fant, d bi mi dala ime jure :)
<sasa84> pol pa sta itak zvedla, da bosta dobila hčerkico :P
<sterna> joj
<sterna> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=jure
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<sterna> think again.
<sterna> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=gregor je bols.
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<sasa84> ah sterna, ne bit tak jure :P
<sasa84>      jánez  -a m (á) ekspr. nekoliko okoren, neiznajdljiv, preprost fant: vidiš ga janeza, spet si ga polomil / kot nagovor o ti janez janezasti ♪
<sasa84> dz0ny, tole je pa zate ;)
<sterna> janez je moj fotr
<sasa84> pa moj tud :)
<sterna> pa je kr prpravn.
<sasa84> jp, naš zna tud vse poštimat
<sterna> no sam so ga zmer klical s ksnimi nadimki
<sasa84> našga john al pa jani, janko
<yng> Jure, si dobil pol nazaj ownership ?
<sterna> ja, mam ze dolg
<yng> :)
<sterna> nasga so frida pa gifl
<sterna> frida ne vem kaj je, gifl pa pride iz francoske besede gifle
<sterna> k pomen klofuto
<sterna> pa ne da je ksn pretepac
<sterna> mogoce zarad enga francoskega filma iz sedemdesetih
<yng> Ja men so Dragonsi grozil za tist HLOD NET
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prvi telefoni Ubuntu že oktobra letos?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39681/#p39681
<sterna> svasta
<sterna> no kokrkol
<sterna> je zdej name registriran od 2003 se mi zdi
<sterna> m, 10 let bo letos
<sterna> ja takrat nis hotu transfernt
<sterna> pa jim je mail nehu delat
<sterna> sm reku da si ti kriv :)
<yng> haha
<yng> kva nis pa podaljsal lejga
<sterna> ja kako se pa podalsa js nism meu kreditne takrat
<sterna> pa dostopa pa nc
<sasa84> o zigec ;)
<yng> ne vem kaj je blo, tist, cudn je blo
<yng> sam kako sm pa jst domene leta 1997 kupval mi pa zdele ni vec jasn hehe
<yng> s cim
<sterna> od fotra kreditno si meu
<yng> pojma nimam
<yng> pismo ne vem ce je on kreditno meu takrat
<sterna> vsaj reku si tko no :)
<yng> takrat se je splacal kaksno dobro kupit, k jih ni blo tolk registriranih
<sterna> ma sej zdej bo hmal free for all
<sterna> ceu kp novih tldjov
<yng> ICANN je zdej dodal 1000 TLDjev
<yng> tko da konc je s tem domainingom
<sterna> IDNji so, tko da mas ful vec landa
<yng> verjetno se bo evropa odcvepla od ICANNa
<yng> blo je neki govora o tem
<sterna> dvomm sicer
<sterna> ampak vedet ne mors
<yng> ce mene prasat, jst bi zadeve nastimal tko k je blo 15 let nazaj
<yng> orc com net pa CCTLD
<yng> no za .linux TLD se ni noben prijavil
<yng> je pa enih 7 za .car
<sterna> men je vseen
<yng> tko da mi ni jasn kako se bo to odrejal
<sterna> .onion ftw
<yng> drgac je se opnnic
<yng> opennic
<yng> tist bi lahk bla ena alternativa icannu
<sterna> sej je ze
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] cadaver: Re: HP XW6200, pregrevanje v idlu, sistem Å¡teka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39682/#p39682
<flyingfree> test
<CrazyLemon> failed
<flyingfree> hehe, nekaj ni bilo v redu prej :p
<CrazyLemon> normalno..zato pa je test spodletel :>
<Aseq> TDD
<Aseq> popravljas in odstranjujes teste dokler vsi ne passajo
<sasa84> ah ja fantje...
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: LibreOffice 4.0 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0ZFXKDbCzbU/libreoffice-40-available-for-download.html
<sasa84> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/600799_527778327254152_57771047_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=57771047
<sasa84> o miške ;9
<sasa84> ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Na voljo je LibreOffice 4.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39683/#p39683
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: for real there is no ppa?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not yet
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0
<Seniorita> LibreOffice 4.0.x : “LibreOffice Packaging” team
<CrazyLemon> ppa je..sam ni nič not :D
<dz0ny> mhm glih gledam
<lynxlynxlynx> a se kdo spomne une strani, kjer so zbrani scrapperji za razne spletne servise?
<LorD_DDooM> Saj lahko 4.0 inštaliraš brez PPAja na Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2013/02/flirc/
<Seniorita> flirc: the Ultimate XBMC Controller | GeekDad | Wired.com
<CrazyLemon> nice :)
<zdobersek> lahko tudi skompajlas :>
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi sam spišeš source code from ground up!
<CrazyLemon> in nato narediš svoj ppa!
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek
<LorD_DDooM> Meni edino Unity integration Å¡e zmeraj ne deluje
<lynxlynxlynx> hmpf, bot defense
<CrazyLemon> enkrat sem ti to že napisal.. in še enkrat bom.. naslednjič boš ban dobu ko napišeš rm -rf / n00b uporabniku, ki ne ve niti kako uploadat sliko :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM samo v 13.04 deluje..for now :)
<LorD_DDooM> :s
<zdobersek> :/
<LorD_DDooM> Saj mi je uspelo nevemkako integracijo uvest v 12.04/12.10... samo je tko buggy da ni res...
<zdobersek> ce je lih prsu v su shell ..
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kaj je buggy? LO?
<CrazyLemon> ali 12.04/12.10
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek su ali sudo ali pa plain old $ ..veš da si neumnost naredu in drugič bo +b in ne +v :)
<LorD_DDooM> integracija v global menu... Å¡e na launchapdu imam odprt in potrjen bugreport
<zdobersek> jah, pol pa +v no :>
<zdobersek> ... ponizno prosim.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne! :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti to za cel dan pogledaš irc log ? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. sm bil kle enkrat okrog enih dveh pa sm prečekiral če kdo delal piz... in očitno je :)
<dz0ny> drugače pa vidim ja da je ppa empty
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Notification Area (Systray) Whitelist Is Obsolete [Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail Changes]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kfUh5-Gw2OI/unity-notification-area-systray.html
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/kjutish%3A%24.png          :$
<dz0ny> zakaj tocno so deb Å¡e zipal mi pa tud ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> prihranili so cca. 3MB!
<dz0ny> meh jaz bom kr skip to dokler ni v ppa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sj ni nič takega :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..4.0
<dz0ny> za iso govorim
<dz0ny> jaz sem web based
<CrazyLemon> kak iso?
<dz0ny> un slo ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> aja
<dz0ny> cez vikend bo sel ven
<CrazyLemon> mal neumno bi bilo da zdj to daš not
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da niti appmenu ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> aja, huh
<dz0ny> sem recimo da bodo fixal
<CrazyLemon> upajmo :D
<dz0ny> če se tip hvali da so samo 40 prachov razlike sedaj glede na master, prej so bili pa 800
<dz0ny> patchov*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: HP XW6200, pregrevanje v idlu, sistem Å¡teka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39684/#p39684
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/07/tesla-model-s-review/
<Seniorita> Tesla Model S review
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si zDLjal?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: igramo kaj danes
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] cadaver: Re: HP XW6200, pregrevanje v idlu, sistem Å¡teka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39685/#p39685
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne? :)
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vceraj ze refuseal gift :)
<CrazyLemon> nima smisla sploh dljat zato da bo tko kot z tf2 :)
<dz0ny> a?
<zdobersek> :'(
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaje pa je bilo z tf2?
<stupidBYdefault> nekdo koristi moj nick
<stupidBYdefault> ali pa tudi ne
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<stupidBYdefault> je sterna tu?
<stupidBYdefault> a lahko pri 12.04 lts restoraš iz koša???
<stupidBYdefault> kdorkoli?
<stupidBYdefault> zdravo vsem..
<stupidBYdefault> po tistem, ko je že bil delete v akciji?
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, ?
<stupidBYdefault> LorD_DDooM, sasa84
<stupidBYdefault> kdorlk
<stupidBYdefault> kdorkoli??
<dz0ny> skorajda ne predvsem če si med tem časom restartal računalnik
<dz0ny> tisti rm -rf obide koš
<stupidBYdefault> a..si videl to?
<stupidBYdefault> :D
<stupidBYdefault> am.. ne, nisem restartal, pravkar sem si z namizja izbrisal par stvari, ki jih rabim...
<stupidBYdefault> napomoč
<stupidBYdefault> prosim
<dz0ny> potem so v košu ne?
<stupidBYdefault> ne več...
<stupidBYdefault> sem že izbrisal.. :(
<stupidBYdefault> gre se za min. dve *.iso končnici
<stupidBYdefault> cca. 800mb velik
<dz0ny> tukaj maš navodila http://askubuntu.com/questions/178440/accidental-deletion-of-home
<stupidBYdefault> am..
<stupidBYdefault> čak.. pa to je za tisto komando, ko je bilo govora prej...
<stupidBYdefault> jaz pa sem sedaj z namizja, dal v koš pa pomotoma izbrisal..
<dz0ny> ja to je isto :)
<lynxlynxlynx> unlink je unlink
<stupidBYdefault> ok, ok, tny
<stupidBYdefault> tnx
<dz0ny> ko daš v koš dejansko premakneš datoeko, s tem da sistem ve kje je bila prej
<dz0ny> ko zbrišeš z koša je enko kot rm
<stupidBYdefault> aha, tnx
<stupidBYdefault> za f*** sem...
<stupidBYdefault> kateri sdb sploh imam on???
<dz0ny> df -h ti pove kaj je povezano kam
<stupidBYdefault> only root can do that
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<stupidBYdefault> how to root??
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny,
<dz0ny> root je tist sudo
<stupidBYdefault> ok... sudo.. pa dalje?
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, prosim... za pomemben košček se mi gre tukaj, prosim daj imi razloži kako, ker si bom še zadnje koščke kože potrgal s prst
<stupidBYdefault> error code 13
<stupidBYdefault> WTF???
<stupidBYdefault> come on...
<dz0ny> kot prvo sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dz0ny> postem df -h | pastebinit
<dz0ny> link prilepiš sem
<dz0ny> jaz ne vem kaj tebi piše in kaj ti počneš, moraš prej to skomunicirat
<stupidBYdefault> kaj prilepim kam?
<dz0ny> link ki ti g apstebinit da prilepiš sem
<stupidBYdefault> je to to?
<stupidBYdefault> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1622070/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> yp
<dz0ny> ka jsi delal ko se ti je error code 13
<dz0ny> pokazal?
<stupidBYdefault> nimam pojma o tem...
<stupidBYdefault> :(
<stupidBYdefault> kaj pa sedaj?
<dz0ny> a je StUFeR kakšen prenosni disk
<stupidBYdefault> jap
<stupidBYdefault> zraven njega je tudi linux
<stupidBYdefault> SUFR je
<stupidBYdefault> ker ga vedno najebe... :(
<stupidBYdefault> oni dan mi je z mize padel.. :(
<dz0ny> kaj ti izpiše whoami
<stupidBYdefault> ????????????
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Enable The New KDE 4.10 Appmenu (Title Bar Button Or Top Screen Menubar)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CWyn5cg50MI/how-to-enable-new-kde-410-appmenu-title.html
<dz0ny> rabim ime tvojega računa
<dz0ny> za prijavo v ubuntu
<dz0ny> z ukaozom whoami ga zveš
<stupidBYdefault> tim
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, ? a mi lahko poveš kaj več o tem kaj počneš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič ni bilo s tf2..igrali smo 2 tedna zdj pa ne več.. in se mi zdi bv vržt dnar v smeti za 2 tedna igranja igrice :)
<dz0ny> ok v terminalu potem napiši cd /media/StUFeR
<dz0ny> na ta disk bomo obnovili kar se da obnovit iz namizja
<dz0ny> potem samo poženeš extundelete --restore-directory /home/tim/Namizje /dev/sdb8
<stupidBYdefault> ok, sedaj je dolar zraven stufera
<dz0ny> mhm
<stupidBYdefault> extundelete --restore-directory /home/tim/Namizje /dev/sdb8
<dz0ny> na stufer boš potem videl mapo namizje in kar je lahko obnovil, če kaj sploh
<stupidBYdefault> extundelete: failed to read-only open device "/dev/sdb8": Error code 13
<stupidBYdefault> tim@Z-I-O-N:/media/StUFeR$
<dz0ny> sudo extundelete --restore-directory /home/tim/Namizje /dev/sdb8
<dz0ny> če ti to nič ne obnovi probi še extundelete --restore-directory tim/Namizje /dev/sdb8
<dz0ny> extundelete --restore-directory tim/Desktop /dev/sdb8
<stupidBYdefault> extundelete: failed to read-only open device "/dev/sdb8": Error code 13
<dz0ny> sudo mount -o rw,remount /home
<stupidBYdefault> new row
<dz0ny> maš namestirveni medij za ubuntu
<dz0ny> poizkusi enak psotopek tam
<dz0ny> samo brez tega mount
<dz0ny> druge rešitve ne vem
<stupidBYdefault> ok, tnx...
<CrazyLemon> sed masters
<CrazyLemon> a sed dela z wildcardi
<CrazyLemon> torej da sed 'whatever' *.html
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny> find....
<CrazyLemon> ja..sj vem za find..zanima me pa če lahk sed :) ampak predvidevam da ne
<dz0ny> find then sed
<CrazyLemon> or find and sed :)
<dz0ny> z find najdeš uporabiš -e (tle not pol čarš z sed)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa še za drugič se naučiš ko bi rad vse porniče ki so v wma pretvoril v mp4 :)
<CrazyLemon> worked like a charm :)
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi to počel?
<CrazyLemon> for the porn on the go? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdj sam Å¡e moram izbrisat eno vrstico
<CrazyLemon> sed 's#id="logo"#d' je veljaven sed?
<CrazyLemon> sam ja..to ne bo dovolj
<CrazyLemon> sed 's#<h1><a href="https://help.ubuntu.com/" title="Dokumentacija Ubuntu"><img alt="Ubuntu" id="logo" src="Datoteke_za_ubuntu2/logo.png"></a></h1>#d' je veljaven sed?
<CrazyLemon> ?? :D
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je ne ni veljaven
<CrazyLemon> ##g je na koncu
<lynxlynxlynx> težko rečt, če ne poveš kaj hočeš doseč
<lynxlynxlynx> s###g bo samo izbrisal tekst, #d bi celo vrstico
<CrazyLemon> lynx..no..js sm hotu zbrisat vrstico ampak sm vidu da je bl pametno zbrisat tekst
<CrazyLemon> ker <h1> .. </h1> ni bil v eni sami vrstici
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi za #d mi je sed neki težil
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni bila veljavna sintaksa
<lynxlynxlynx> ##d v zgornjem primeru
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)
<lynxlynxlynx> za brisanje ne rabi zamenjave
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: i would go the python way
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je narobe s sed?
<dz0ny> nič
<dz0ny> kakšen python lib bolje razume html kot pa sed
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj se pa sed mora razumet z html? :)
<CrazyLemon> sej mu ti sam poveš kaj naj on naredi..njemu je vseeno a je to html ali pa .py
<dz0ny> mhm sej sam jaz mam drug minset sedaj aka $("h1 a"),text()
<lynxlynxlynx> za take enostavne stvari je res brez veze
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti kot vedno rad kompliciras :>
<dz0ny> hvala
<gapi> živjo
<gapi> eno malo težavico mam z vlc in  šumniki
<gapi> ne dela č
<gapi> ker font rabm izbrat
<lynxlynxlynx> font že maš v redu, nabor je napačen
<lynxlynxlynx> kot tle na ircu, samo č tvoj vidimo
<gapi> ja to vem
<lynxlynxlynx> podnapisi so najbrž v latin1
<gapi> iz partisa  so
<gapi> ok vem da ni pomembn podatek
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a znaš preverit in pretvorit?
<gapi> drugi font  sans serif ne delajo Å¡umniki mislm da vsi
<CrazyLemon> kot ti je že napisal lynx.. ne gre se za font :)
<dz0ny> gapi pri font settings zberes central europe namesto western :)
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/app/240/
<Seniorita> Save 75% on Counter-Strike: Source on Steam
<CrazyLemon>  :)
<CrazyLemon> a to sta vidva igrala? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek ^
<sasa84> Juhuuu
<sasa84> Lepo pancejte fantje ;-)
<sasa84> Nocka :-)
<dz0ny> crazylemon ja
<dz0ny> mislim nisva ampak ta igra ja
<dz0ny> http://www.lowendbox.com/ cheap vps seznam
<dz0ny> o sky :) dezuras spet
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-08
<sasa84> juhuuuu piške miške ;)
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> u baje sem ponoci ugrabil kanal, how dod that happen
<dz0ny> did*
<Sky[x]> lol
<sterna> freenode ga svira
<yang> kaj je fora, da me klicejo s ceske, ko pa poklicem nazaj pa se oglasi PBX box
<yang> morda dobijo par centov s povratnimi klici
<sasa84> dz0ny,kanal si ukradu??? packon! :\
<dz0ny>  tko so mi napisal :) da sem samo jaz gor hehe
<dz0ny> split verjetno
<dz0ny> sam lj je pa danes cist okupirana z policaji
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Introducing ‘Unity Tweak Tool’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/d04UzmS9Ysk/introducing-unity-tweak-tool
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> oyeaa
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> community is back!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: Re: Namestitev programov na Linux Mint 13  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39686/#p39686
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: house of cards gledas?
<lynxlynxlynx> "mene zanima kako je tem ljudem sploh uspelo priti v LJ glede na to da v vsem kar malo spominja na levico vidijo zaroto. samo z desnimi zavoji je kar zajebano priti kamorkoli." :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poglej, je dobr :>
<CrazyLemon> kate mara <3 :D
<zdobersek> tudi ona je ok.
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje bi dobu Jimmy Interviews Lance Armstrong's Bike
<zdobersek> on tha youtube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not available on tha youtube
<CrazyLemon> available on hulu.. sam brez proxya ne gre
<zdobersek> on tha hulu ... w/ a proxy
<zdobersek> amirite?
<CrazyLemon> mja..ne bom pošiljal link do videa
<CrazyLemon> in nato še cela navodila kako se naštima proxy/inštalira plugin ki mogoče ne dela
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> ah ja...
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Raring Retires System Tray Whitelist  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AxDwkPktD_4/raring-retires-system-tray-whitelist
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/65286_10151365351319082_1250695568_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/558093_430913110321068_1703448807_n.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> Kul nahrbtnik
<LorD_DDooM> :F
<CrazyLemon> mhm :>
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, kakšne firme pa je bicikl?
<zdobersek> http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/f/j4/0l/j40l2kuo5498/large_tour-de-france-1940.jpg
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, hahahaha :D
<yang> hm kaksna jhe razlika pri vracilu blaga pri nakupu artikla na podjetje namesto na fizicno osebo (Mimovrste)
<yang> ma kdo kej izkusenj z vracilom pri njih
<dz0ny> a sploh je razlika? oni ti xtra to nudino kott svojo storitev
<dz0ny> sori mobile tipkovnica*
<CrazyLemon> mimovrste ni fizična oseba :)
<CrazyLemon> in če se ne motim sem jim js vrnu en izdelek
<CrazyLemon> in so mi oni vrnili denar enkrat
<CrazyLemon> long time ago
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: 2 mrežni kartici na Data server-ju, Ubuntu Server 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39687/#p39687
<yang> ja sem prebral, da je razlika v prevzemu blaga, fizicna oseba lahko zavrne paket, pravna pa ga mora porevzeti oz. podati tehten razlog zakaj ne
<mokok> a je mozno ce narocis preko mimovrste, da dobis preko dostave v soboto?
<sterna> mozno je
<sterna> verjetno pa niti ne, imho
<CrazyLemon> am.. men se zdi da mimovrste pošilja samo prek pošte
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. ne :)
<dz0ny> ce posta v soboto ne dostavlja, je paket ponavadi na lokalni posti
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak kako ga boš prevzel brez listka? :)
<dz0ny> pokazes predracun, nabavnico
<sasa84> pr nas je tko... v soboto se pošta ne nos, razn priporočeno pa take zadeve
<dz0ny> mhm, jaz pokoicem vprasam mate paket, ga grem iskat pa predracun mam s sabo
<sasa84> pa spomnm se, da sem 1x v soboto dobila eno knjigo od MK
<dz0ny> poklicem*
<CrazyLemon> pri nas že neki časa ob sobotah ne razvažajo :)
<sasa84> je pa res, da jaz zadeve plačam ob prevzemu
<sasa84> mogoče zato prnesejo
<dz0ny> al pa radi kavo pijejo pr teb
<sasa84> dz0ny, kavo kuham sam dimnikarju :P
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1853ap/we_are_spacex_software_engineers_we_launch/
<dz0ny> sas d
<dz0ny> sas:d
<dz0ny> sasa :d
<sterna> sata?
<sterna> hehe
<dz0ny> chrome pa auto complete
<sasa84> dz0ny, :)
<dz0ny> crazylemon ne morem urejat strani na wp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny true that
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sedaj lahko
<sasa84> dz0ny, men je tud skenslu to pravixo :\
<sasa84> pravico
<CrazyLemon> ti itak nič ne pišeš..tko da ja vseen kakšno pravico imaš in kakšno nimaš :>
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> a ti si pa zorko simčič al kaj :|
<CrazyLemon> a ti zgledam 'taužnt' let star?!?!? :)
<sasa84> ne CrazyLemon ...91 :P
<sasa84> mogoče maš pa tko kej šans, k so mi "starejši" všeč :P
<CrazyLemon> oh..quotes
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa to pomeni
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> total sugar overdose
<CrazyLemon> nutellin krof s čokoladnim prelivom
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.libreoffice.impressremote
<Seniorita> LibreOffice Impress Remote - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Na voljo je LibreOffice 4.0  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39688/#p39688
<zdobersek> we care not!
<dz0ny> :d a je ze ppa al se ni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope :)
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč da app kr sam prižge BT
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> it's not a bug ...
<CrazyLemon> pa ful butast app.. vse s sivo..misliš da je grayed out.. pa ni
<CrazyLemon> pa enkrat ko dodaš server
<CrazyLemon> ga ne moreš zbrisat
<dz0ny> you know java right? fix it
<CrazyLemon> its beyond fixable
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam tega da dialog okna za daljinec impress sploh ne moreš zapret
<CrazyLemon> in je cel impress neuporaben..dokler ga ne killaš
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, men se sploh povezu ni s kompom
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ moraš odpret impress
<CrazyLemon> orodja -> daljinec impress
<dz0ny> pa wifi moras nastavit
<CrazyLemon> kaj moraš wifi nastavit?
<dz0ny> pod nastavitvami ce noces modrega zoba
<CrazyLemon> tisto čisto nič ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> ker se BT vseeno vključi :)
<dz0ny> huh pa res
<CrazyLemon> why dont you believe me..why
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> For experts: connection via wifi, selection screen for server
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> hm a dejansko isces tako zadevo
<dz0ny> al se samo igras
<dz0ny> meni najbolje dela remot.es
<CrazyLemon> testiram :9
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu naredit kak screenshot da dodam h novici
<sasa84_> ah CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ?
<sasa84_> brezvezn app :P
<sasa84_> lohk bi bolš delou :P
<CrazyLemon> ane :)
<sasa84_> mhm!
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-09
 * sasa84 počoha CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
 * sasa84 čoha zdobersek da začne zdobersek prest kt mucek
<zdobersek> mmmhrmhmmmmmmmmmmmrhrhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhrhmrhrhmmmmmmmmmmmmhrhrhmmmmm
<sasa84> priden muc!
<sasa84> dobiš kavico, k pridm nazaj ;)
<sasa84> ajde :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<dz0ny> sej prej je pa cohala crazylemona, zihr je mel mokre sanje, haha
<Sky[x]> l0l
<dz0ny> space boner http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/02/07/mars-rover-spots-metallic-arm_n_2637990.html
<sterna> so promiscuous.
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, sterna... prosim, rečita mi, da sta tu
<CrazyLemon> zdej zihr ne boš dobil odgovora :>
<stupidBYdefault> hej...
<stupidBYdefault> kaj m lahko ti pomagaš proti izgubi podatkov?
<CrazyLemon> ali želiš da ti hranim podatke?
<stupidBYdefault> ne vem kako.. ampak.. sem za*****
<sterna> js mam lazanjo v pecici tko da ne morm kej dost pomagat
<sterna> k bo lih zdej konc
<Sky[x]> jst tud nv kva bi jedu
<Tadej__> ppl a ce si na gt-i9100 upgradam firmware, a se lahko vrnem na original, ce nisem zadovoljen?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej če upgrejdaš pol si itak na originalu.. misliš da bi dal gor custom rom?
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: ja to sem mislu...
<Tadej> Neki mi zajebava
<dz0ny> Tadej: ja lahko greš, prej si pač naredi backup
<Tadej> ko dam kako app instalirat sam zgoraj un download neki pobliska pol se pa nic ne zgodi...
<CrazyLemon> Tadej če obstaja official img pol lahko ja :) al pa backup kot dz0ny pravi
<CrazyLemon> Tadej js bi najprej probal factory reset
<dz0ny> Tadej: samo cache pobriši
<dz0ny> samo moraš met root
<Tadej> nimam root
<Tadej> google play sem zbrisal
<Tadej> zdej mam pa sam se android market
<Tadej> kako pridem nazaj na play?
<Tadej> kaka ideja?
<dz0ny> Tadej: gapps
<dz0ny> potegnes i namestiš, bo pa sistem tud sam to naredil
<Tadej> ne nardi
<Tadej> in v marketu ne najde playa
<dz0ny> Tadej: lol sej ni playa v marketu, ker je market == play
<dz0ny> Tadej: http://goo.im/gapps
<dz0ny> potegni verzijo za tvojo verzijo androida
<dz0ny> in namesti samo google play
<Tadej> kaj to dam na telefon pol pa instaliram na telefonu?
<dz0ny> opakiraš notri najdeš google play apk
<dz0ny> samo tistega daš na kartico
<dz0ny> greš na kartico
<dz0ny> install
<dz0ny> that hard?
<dz0ny> odpakiraš*
<Tadej> ja ni pomagalo
<Tadej> factory reset je pa zgleda resil zadevo
<Tadej> :D
<dz0ny> mja cache reset je isto, samo podatkov zgubis
<dz0ny> to če ti zbrišeš play store ni cache reset :)
<zdobersek> css anyone?
<sterna> css?
<dz0ny> jaz css4 Å¡tudiram, tko da ne :)
<zdobersek> kva zdej?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: wat
<dz0ny> http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2013/01/21/sneak-peek-future-selectors-level-4/
<zdobersek> hipster
<dz0ny> a CrazyLemon lemon sedaj ma css al ne
<Sky[x]> css povej
<Sky[x]> aja css spil :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: mislim, da je refusal gift, tko da najbrz nima
<zdobersek> se vedno ne vem, kaj je mislu s tistim TF2
<dz0ny> on se je glih navadu igrat, pa smo ostali nehal :)
<dz0ny> glede css je pa objavil eno znižanje
<dz0ny> who knows kaj ga tare...
<zdobersek> ah, punce!
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge1Zc5PiUR0
<Seniorita> U zdrav mozak - Borut Pahor - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne nimam :)
<zdobersek> rabis?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ne rabim :)
<zdobersek> dvojna negacija => rabis.
<zdobersek> amirite peoples
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne, ne rabim :)
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> jst sem pa upu na ubuntu.si clan, bi lahk sli 5on5 low mixe spilat
<zdobersek> ah ja, to so bli casi
<CrazyLemon> kak ubuntu.si clan.. impossible
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko smo že pri ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> kdaj boš mel čas za fixat plugin :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_iv-5125.php
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S IV - Full phone specifications
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to sem v phpju spisu, ne?
<zdobersek> fuck me.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek beats me :9
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass
<zdobersek> bomo precekiral ... ti me sam gnjav
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right :>
<zdobersek> ampak dans ne vec, prosim :>
<CrazyLemon> dream on :)
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima.. kaj bi script kiddiji radi dosegli z
<CrazyLemon> %2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2B%2BResult:%2B%ef%e8%ea%f2%ee%ea%ee%e4%2B%e4%e5%f8%e8%f4%f0%ee%e2%e0%ed%3b%2B%ed%e5%2B%ed%e0%e9%e4%e5%ed%ee%3b%2B%ed%e5%2B%ed%e0%f8%eb%ee%f1%fc%2B%f4%ee%f0%ec%fb%2B%e4%eb%ff%2B%ee%f2%ef%f0%e0%e2%ea%e8%3b%2BResult:%2B%f4%ee%f0%f3%ec%2B%ed%e5%2B%ed%e0%e9%e4%e5%ed%2B/%2B%ed%e5%2B%f3%e4%e0%eb%ee%f1%fc%
<CrazyLemon> 2B%ee%ef%f0%e5%e4%e5%eb%e8%f2%fc%2BIP
<CrazyLemon> tem nizom
<CrazyLemon> razni plusi pa ne vem kaj Å¡e vse
<zdobersek> brainfuck?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: joomla password reset, req header overflow
<dz0ny> $_REQUEST php bug neki, kr staro
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but its not joomla :)
<dz0ny> mah autopwn poganja nekdo
<CrazyLemon> na vse index.php-je?? :)
<dz0ny> če maš rewrite gre itak vse na index.php pr wp, za un forum thingy pa ne vem
<dz0ny> zdobersek greš en game css?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: grem lihkar od doma, pol zvecer lahko
<dz0ny> ok
<zdobersek> pa bv da bova sama gg nabijala, boljs se na nek public server spravt
<dz0ny> mhm en nemški je kul
<dz0ny> nism glih zadnji :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/zlonamerne-programe-pisejo-ze-11-letni-otroci/302071
<Seniorita> Zlonamerne programe pišejo že 11-letni otroci :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<yang> bomo vidli, kdaj dobijo Samsung IV pri nas
<CrazyLemon> 2 meseca po uradnem releaseu :)
<yang> tm poleti enkrat
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli kdaj bo release :)
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo kongres v barceloni?
<Gapppy> help
<Gapppy> ups
<CrazyLemon> če želiš pomoč..rule #1
<CrazyLemon> do not use root
<Gapppy> ne mišljeno bilo /help
<Gapppy> pa bla tipkarska napaka
<CrazyLemon> sj vem.. ampak vseeno preberi rule #1 :)
<Gapppy> kako prebereš rule v textovnem ircu   ircII naprimer
<CrazyLemon> ircII?a ti to resno? :)
<CrazyLemon> preklet hipster :))
<Gapppy> mal sm mazohista
<Gapppy> mal za Å¡alo malo zares
<Gapppy> mislm da bo hitr ukaz /part
<Gapppy> pravzaprav bo /part   ki mu sledi ukaz /join #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<zdobersek> dz0ny: go go go?
<dz0ny> igram ze
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja sploh ubuntu-si-offtopic ? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mislim da smo premajhni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem da smo premajhni..zato me tudi zanima..ker vem da je obstajal
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako idejo za prevod 'flip through windows' ? :)
<Aseq> A ni to ponavadi 'menjaj med okni'
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi je..ampak ne razume zakaj bi potem uporabili 'flip'
<CrazyLemon> ampak itak je nek nov program..tko da who cares :)
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway Aseq
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče kak efekt al pa touch ui
<lynxlynxlynx> kjer je res lahko bolj kot listanje knjige
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> v kontekstu ubuntu phonea?
<CrazyLemon> maybe..maybe not!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> traceroute 216.81.59.173 -m 60
<sterna> mhm
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Window Switching Method Added to Unity  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/faERUQuZG7E/new-window-switching-method-added-to-unity
<CrazyLemon> yawn
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-10
<zdobersek> http://www.zdnet.com/no-microsoft-open-source-software-really-is-cheaper-insists-munich-7000010918/
<Seniorita> No, Microsoft, open source software really is cheaper, insists Munich | ZDNet
<zdobersek> 'In comparison, the report claimed, migrating to Windows XP and Microsoft Office would have cost only €17m.'
<zdobersek> lo and behold, you could have saved millions migrating to an OS released in 2001.
<sasa84> o zdoberskov fant ;)
<sasa84> živjo lordi :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a danes tud spoveduješ? :P
<sasa84> oče... grešila sem...
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: bolj slab župnik bi bil :(
<sasa84> a ja? :( zakaj?
<LorD_DDooM> Rahlo drugače nauke bi učil :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ni problema :P
<dz0ny> oboji primerjajo cudno
<dz0ny> ne mores dos arhitekture pa nt pa linux primerjat
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Najbolj obiskana spletna stran v Sloveniji
<zdobersek> trookvirni gif curiosityja
<sterna> 24ur je za idiote.
<zdobersek> hvala.
<zdobersek> siol.net je boljs?
<sterna> ne, zgolj infinitezimalno manj obscen
<sterna> no ja, odkar je bil un "zenske morajo vcasih preprosto utihniti" feature sta kr izenacena
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pravi moški berejo požareport!
<zdobersek> pravi moski berejo moskisvet.com
<zdobersek> doh
<sterna> a to so uni k so mozgansko mrtvi ze vsaj 30 let
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly..možgansko mrtvi ne berejo
<CrazyLemon> ampak poslušajo podcaste
<zdobersek> ti se salis, jst sem pa 4 leta trpel sosolca, ki je pornice poslusal(!)
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<CrazyLemon> sex addict? ali porn addict? :D
<sterna> ce jih je sam poslusu je to kr zanimiv fenomen
<sterna> a ga je spolno vzburjal al je samo rad ostale spravljal v zadrego?
<zdobersek> v javnosti, na slusalke
<Keko> Mi zna kdo povedat zakaj na disku ne vidim status bara... mislim vidim ga za vse mape razn, ko odprem eno ga ne vidim.
<sterna> bou
<CrazyLemon> Keko mogoče si spreminjal pogled?
<Keko> Ne mam  isto za vse nastavljeno, ampak ko odprem npr. mapo Muzika ga vidim, ko pa odprem mapo Filmi pa ga ne vidim.
<CrazyLemon> potem pa ne bi vedu
<Keko> Niti jaz nevem zakaj in kako je to možno.
<Keko> smeh,... gleda kdo tekmo barcelona - getafe? 2 min nazaj je blo 4-1 :D zaj je 6-1 :D
<sterna> zakaj bi kdo _gledu_ take stvari?
<sterna> predvidevam da je to fuzbal?
<sterna> fuzbal se spila, ne gleda.
<Keko> in stavi :P
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Run MATE Desktop In GNOME Shell  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/njZj2OTRIRg/how-to-run-mate-desktop-in-gnome-shell
<Keko> betfair.com
<sterna> to je pa tut nonsense
<sterna> nc, grem na bicikl
<sterna> bbl
<zdobersek> hazarderji
<zdobersek> enako.
<dz0ny> wow plex media server zna sedaj predvajat tud native prek weba
<zdobersek> dz0ny: je ta plex f(l)oss?
<zdobersek> ne zgleda lih ...
<CrazyLemon> a kdo obvlada xsl ? :9
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: /topic
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek /quit
<zdobersek> ... :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: /voice zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sj če ne znaš ni potrebno /topic pisat :>
<CrazyLemon> * #ubuntu-si :You're not a channel operator
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mona, postav konkretno vprasanje
<zdobersek> my knowledge, much like google search index, is unlimited.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> imam
<CrazyLemon> <xsl:template name="html.page">
<CrazyLemon>   <xsl:param name="node" select="."/>
<CrazyLemon>   <html>
<CrazyLemon>     <head>
<CrazyLemon> and so on
<zdobersek> mhm.
<zdobersek> zanimivo.
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa bi rad dal Å¡e <link rel="stylesheet" bla bla ...>
<CrazyLemon> v <head>
<CrazyLemon> ampak.. ko začnem z makeom.. pa mi teži da ta link tam ne spada
<CrazyLemon> in je faulty xsl
<zdobersek> zacnes s cim?
<CrazyLemon> hence the question.. kako dodam v xsl
<CrazyLemon> stylesheet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek make-om
<CrazyLemon> buildam neki
<zdobersek> kaj tocno je tu make
<zdobersek> GNU make?
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/sunny-winter-javor-summit.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/sunny-winter.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you're off topic
<CrazyLemon> stylesheet into xsl
<CrazyLemon> go
<zdobersek> kaksen je make rule?
<zdobersek> lahko kam Makefile prlepis?
<zdobersek> kurc pa sunny, se vedno je bil minus
<zdobersek> zebl me je pa edino v prste na roki ...
<sterna> mene ni nc zebl
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek makefile naredi tisto kar mora.. če ni <link rel="stylesheet" ..> v .xsl fileu
<CrazyLemon> če pa je pa teži
<sterna> ce te je zebl si su prepocas.
<zdobersek> sterna: hah, zebe lahko tud, ce gres prehitr
<sterna> pr mach 2 te ne more zebst.
<zdobersek> sploh ce nisi oblecen po principu cebule oz. ne spuscas ven vrocine na vzponih, lahko hitr zazebe potem na spustu.
<sterna> ja sej me je mal v prste na nogah k nism galos meu ampak zlo minimalno
<sterna> merino je ftw
<sterna> Uploading your video. 980 minutes remaining.
<sterna> someone's idea of a bad joke.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi.. stylesheet normalno includeaš..samo sintaksa mora bit pravilna :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: torej si zrihtu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yup
<CrazyLemon> the building part..zdj pa Å¡e fixing css part
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<zdobersek> ne mores ljudi sprasvat o semantiki, ce nimas pri seb sintakse porihtane.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne ni foss, sam free and works
<zdobersek> jebes pol.
<zdobersek> zal.
<zdobersek> bo treba svoje narest :>
<zdobersek> sasa84:
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84> oj zdobersek  :)
<LorD_DDooM> Bi mi znal kdo povedati kako je z nakupom prenosnikov preko spleta in prednameščenim operacijskim sistemom... določeni modeli so na voljo samo s prednameščenimi Windowsi, rabil bi pa brez/freedos?
<zdobersek> kokr si reku.
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: naročiš pa maš
<dz0ny> kaj tukaj ni jasno?
<johnnyyy> hm ni druzga kot da kupiš tiste brez oz z freedos-om
<LorD_DDooM> Ker so na voljo samo modeli z že naloženimi windowsi, kar se pozna na ceni...
<johnnyyy> ali pa z win in si z licenco rit obrišeš
<LorD_DDooM> freedos verzije pa ni
<dz0ny> hm ja to je kr standard ja
<johnnyyy> ja jst sem vzel z winsi ker 13.3 colskega ne najdeš brez winsov
<dz0ny> ker prenosnik pa geldaš
<dz0ny> grldaš*
<dz0ny> gledaš* hmm
<LorD_DDooM> Neke netbooke, nimam še točnega modela izbranega
<LorD_DDooM> ne bo zame, večina novih netbookom pa pirde z Win8
<LorD_DDooM> pride*
<lynxlynxlynx> če se ti da zajebavat, lahko iztržiš nazaj ceno od oken
<johnnyyy> kolk je primerov uspešnega iztrženja?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ne verjamem da ti bo uspelo
<dz0ny> mogoče pri pc še
<dz0ny> prenosnik pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> pri nas? ne vem
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to... skoraj raje iz tujine naročim
<lynxlynxlynx> spomnim se, da se je Å¡uklje mal s tem ubadal
<johnnyyy> je kaj konkretnega dosegel?
<johnnyyy> dzOny: pri PCju ni problem ker ga lahko kupiš po delih in sam skupi sestaviš...
<dz0ny> johnnyyy: vem, samo tud to "ni legalno", oziroma je ena firma tožila državo in zgubila. Tako da sestava računalnika je sivo področje
<dz0ny> gre se za to da se mora naredit za vsak "model" lvd,emc in ce test
<dz0ny> če ga firma ne predloži vseh testoh, jih tržni inšpektorat oglobi
<dz0ny> ker mora vsaka naprava (tle se ne gleda samo napajalnik), met tak test
<johnnyyy> hm
<johnnyyy> dzOny: sej npr če kupiš vse dele v slo, bi komponente teste mogle met
<johnnyyy> upam da ni podobno kot je bilo pred leti s homologacijo, če si npr. v nemčiji kupil vozilo ga v slo nisi mogel testirati, ker ni bilo v sloveniji homologirano
<sasa84> pol sem mela srečo, da sem dobila laptop brez winsov :P
<sasa84> ej LorD_DDooM, comshop je včasih mel "brez"
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ponavadi dobiš brez sistema, ampak gledam zdaj za par specifičnih modelov in nikjer v Slo nimajo brez OSa. Bom kar iz amazon.de naročil, še vedno je ceneje.
<dz0ny> johnnyyy: se posamezni deli majo, samo končni ne. ISto velja če bi eno vezje kupu, ga dal v ohišje, pa napajalnik zraven. Ker celoten izdelek ni bil testiran potem ne velja :)
<dz0ny> tako si zadevo razlaga sodišče :)
<dz0ny> http://www.sodisce.si/znanje/sodna_praksa/upravno_sodisce_rs/2012032113043126/
<dz0ny> pa še ena novejša je
<LorD_DDooM> To z nezmožnostjo sestavljanja računalnika je res cvetka... še zamenjava baterije iz nestandardne je lgalno nemogoča.
<LorD_DDooM> Pri prenosnikih
<johnnyyy> zanimivo
<johnnyyy> dzOny: hvala, dons sem nekaj novega zvedu :)
<dz0ny> če si sam sestaviš ni problema :) če kdo drug je pa že problem. Je pa taka huda cvetka, ker če naprava ni elektromagnetno prof, tud delala ne bo v današnjem svetu :)
<dz0ny> hm a ni ena direktiva, ki govori da mora met naprava os gor, v grobem pomenu..,?
<johnnyyy> ja zato se je MS zavzemal, če se ne motim
<johnnyyy> prav tako so hoteli s pomočjo BSA ukinit prodajo izdelkov v ZDA, za katere bi se izkazalo, da pri nastanku vsaj enega dela naprave, orodje ni imelo licenčne programske opreme
<johnnyyy> ali je bilo to sprejeto pa ne vem
<zdobersek> dz0ny: brotha help a newbie out
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/es3xvrHD
<Seniorita> [XML] <xsl:apply-templates mode="html.header.mode" select="$node"/> <div id="main"> - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako bi spravu spodnji template mal2html.page.linktrails.trail
<CrazyLemon> v <div id="cw-content"> ..
<CrazyLemon> sedaj če tko kot je.. je link trails nad vsebino kar ni kul
<zdobersek> use magic maybe?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Zaganjalnik je super. Kaj pa opravilna vrstica?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39689/#p39689
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si fixal plugin?
<CrazyLemon> če že meni nič ne pomagaš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: delam R&D glede tega
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-03
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/02/ledeni_konec_tedna.aspx
<Pepelka> Narava je Slovenijo spremenila v vojno območje (foto) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Prihodnji dnevi bodo v znamenju posledic snežno-ledene ujme minulega konca tedna: zaprtih šol, težav v prometu in z elektriko, škode v gozdovih. Sicer pa nas po napovedih čaka prijaznejše vreme.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kako dati dostop do moje mape drugemu uporabniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41393/#p41393
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Namestitev na lenovo U310  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41394/#p41394
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> zeh
<tadej> CrazyLemon: vcer sem pozabu TG gledat :D
<tadej> sele danes zjutraj sem zloadal :D
<CrazyLemon> tadej lol :)
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/KQ8DBddW270
<bilko> servus CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> buhdej bilko
<bilko> :)
<bilko> dal je dal, kup leda
<Pepelka> Ian Up For Whatever TV 60 -- 2014 Super Bowl XLVIII Commercial | Bud Light - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 21 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41395/#p41395
<CrazyLemon> bilko naah..sam vodo je priskrbel :D
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/DehdM3TF4nM
<CrazyLemon> woah! sonce!
<idioterna> it's worse than that
<tadej> se dobrih 10min pa sibam damu :D
<zdobersek> ping
<lipa> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://www.namecheap.com/domains/new-tlds/checklist.aspx
<CrazyLemon> to je pa že too much
<idioterna> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> zato.. ker zdaj imaš ubuntu.com pol bo pa kaj ubuntu.site ali pa ubuntu.phone or what? preveč tldjev za zapomnit.. to pomeni da bo še več bookmarkov.. prava zmešnjava!
<zdobersek> cemu sploh domene??
<CrazyLemon> indeed!
<idioterna> sej bo .ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> no.. ubuntu.ubuntu Å¡e bolj neumno :/
<idioterna> zakaj ubuntu.ubuntu
<idioterna> sam ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa?
<zdobersek> zakaj ne vnasamo kr 30-mestne cifre?
<CrazyLemon> sam .ubuntu ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly..
<CrazyLemon> sej bi lahk sam ipv4 vnašali
<idioterna> it's all gone
<zdobersek> IT'S OVER SAM
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/data/fotogalerije/sportal/2014/02/102_letnik_rekord.aspx
<yang> CrazyLemon: wow
<yang> a mislis da je bil dopingiran ?
<idioterna> who cares?
<yang> supermen
<CrazyLemon> yang 100%
<CrazyLemon> zihr je imel v krvi vsaj zdravila za tlak
<CrazyLemon> pa kdo ve kaj Å¡e vse
<idioterna> mhm tut ksn jogurt al pa panceto
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem.. ne zgleda mi kot nekdo k je panceto bolj klobase
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..twitter just transformed into something gray
<zdobersek> kdo je mel v krvi zdravila za tlak?
<CrazyLemon> kaj te briga! ne bi quital pa bi vidu v scrollback logu!
<chemist^> ola folk
<BigWhale> Predlagam, da zacnemo prakticirat Seppuku Driven Development ...
<idioterna> BigWhale: slis se dobr
<yang> evo pa sem ga nasel >> “The only doping for me is water with a spoonful of honey that I put in my canteen [water bottle] - that's it,” he answered then, before joking, “if I was doping, though, maybe I could hit 35 km/h.”
<yang> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/16245/Robert-Marchand-smashes-his-own-hour-record-at-102-years-of-age.aspx
<CrazyLemon> The Steam Music Beta is coming soon to SteamOS and Big Picture interfaces, with desktop features soon to follow.
<yang> evo idioterna lahk bi su kle v French cycling centre postavljat svoj uradni rekord glede na dolzino proge
<yang> a je sploh kak velodrom pri nas ?
<idioterna> js nism za dirkat
<LorD_DDooM> V Novem mestu je, samo odkar si ga je domači kolesarski klub prilastil, ga civilisti ne moremo uporabljat
<yang> aha
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 6.5°C @03.02.2014 20:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 56% Veter: jugovzhodnik 3 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:25:28, Kulminacija: 11:20:10, Sončni zahod: 16:14:51
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 49min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> wat http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/W8JSqK3ZeK4/story01.htm
<lipa> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/405/676/b4a.gif
<CrazyLemon> a to je tist anonymous k je nonstop na tvju kjer spodaj piše njegovo ime ter priimek ?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://w3.enternet.hu/gts295/pr/4.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> lisp
<zdobersek> is not a problem for me
<zdobersek> is a problem for you
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sss9aNbtEpA
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
<CrazyLemon> ole.. freenode is operational
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4zluA60hjs
<andrej> Dober vecer
<CrazyLemon> meh
<idioterna> zdravo
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-04
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/article9104830.ece/ALTERNATES/w620/sochi-toilets.jpg
<idioterna> http://www.elektro-primorska.si/sl-si/o_nas/novinarsko_sredisce/gradiva_za_novinarje/Strani/Izpad20141001.aspx
<zdobersek> dan
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> ka dogaja
<zdobersek> zima
<Tadej_> irccloud mi pravi da freenode ddosajo
<zdobersek> freenode is shitty
<zdobersek> freenode is shat-upon
<yang> http://jp.si/ELES.jpg
<zdobersek> strom v ELESu je
<zdobersek> skrbi torej v resnici ni
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/q71/1506935_436898429774682_886864265_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> it was all a misunderstanding
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/RisIzpodRoznika
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/roznikmedo
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/PingvinRozniski
<CrazyLemon> enmu je dolgčas :)
<zdobersek> meni je dolgcas :/
<CrazyLemon> tf2? :)
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> jutri?
<zdobersek> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ping me okrog 8.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se druge aktiviraj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je powerless
<CrazyLemon> andrej ne bo hotu ker ni vikend
<CrazyLemon> damir bi mogoče igral
<CrazyLemon> nič..lejtr
<idioterna> dirizable pejte
<zdobersek> dz0ny je brez stroma?
<zdobersek> o jebemti
<zdobersek> later
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i guess
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da ga ni na ircu
<idioterna> pa brez vode
<idioterna> baje
<andrej> Another day, another dollar ... or 90 cents, as it is in my case.  Kako je nered? Errrh, narod?
<idioterna> oboje super
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVFlJiUux9o
<andrej> Oprosti idioterna , nisem imel casa da gledam ves clip. Kako reces "I scrubbed it" na Slovensko?
<andrej> Miserable weather, anyway ;}
<idioterna> andrej: depends on what you scrubbed
<idioterna> ce video, potem "preletel"
<andrej> Literally "ran/flew over"?
<idioterna> ja
<andrej> Hvala
<andrej> What would scrub as in the cleaning process translate as?
<idioterna> ribanje
<idioterna> which would literally translate into "grating"
<andrej> Right ... hvala :)
<andrej> It's amazing how big my passive vocab still is
<andrej> I recognised the word immediately, but couldn't think of it before I saw it
<andrej> :)(
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> Kaj je s temi Slovenci narobe ? Kamorkoli pogledas, neke crne novice na porocilih, v slovenskih novicah, samomorilske drame in detektivke na nacionalnem radiu, skregani politiki, kam to pelje ?
<lynxlynxlynx> v manjšo branost
<osho0000> Å¡irijo strah
<yang> ja
<marko-_-> kdo
<osho0000> če živiš v strahu te je lahko manipulirat
<idioterna> yang: ha?
<idioterna> yang: kaj je s tabo spet
<yang> idioterna nic ne ve, k nima televizije
<idioterna> ja kaj nej bi pa vedu?
<idioterna> kako folk jamra? :)
<idioterna> http://www.s59dap.com/zvocni.posnetki/zare%202.2.2014.wma
<idioterna> tole rajs poslus
<yang> pridem dam, da bom malo v miru poslusal radio, pa neka drama iz 80ih let od pokojnih igralcev ki se konca s samomorom
<lynxlynxlynx> umetnost pač
<yang> dobr sej majo urednike, lahk bi kej bolj veselega izbrali
<yang> ne pa da folk k zmrzuje pa poslusa radio kdaj bo znova elektrika poslusa samomoriske drame
<idioterna> ti si idiot
<yang> mislim da mas to ti v nicku
<idioterna> mhm, ti pa prides domov, radio uglasis na samomorilsko dramo in pizdis da moras samomorilske drame poslusat
<yang> idioterna: tvoje stalisce je tako, da v vsem kontriras, sploh pa meni
<idioterna> samo kadar se motis
<yang> ce bi jaz napisal da so mi vsec samomorilske drame, bi zihr napisal da sem tut idiot
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> vseeno bi mi bilo
<idioterna> ni mi pa jasno zakaj poslusas reci ki te zivcirajo
<idioterna> in potem prides na irc jamrat o tem
<idioterna> nastimi si radio veseljak ane
<idioterna> ce ti drame niso vsec
<yang> poslusam nacionalni radio, ker imajo dober glasbeni izbor, ce bi zivel v zgornjem dupleku pa bi poslusal radio veseljak, ker tam najbolj lovi
<idioterna> nacionalni radio ima 4 postaje.
<idioterna> ni ti treba poslusat ravno tiste, ki ti ni vsec
<yang> porocila so na vseh enaka
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kaj je pa narobe s porocili?
<yang> saj imajo v 80% dober program, kakovosten
<yang> ni za oporekat
<idioterna> gor si napisal "v slovenskih novicah"
<yang> eh slovenske novice so itak revolver cajtng ze kaksno desetletje
<idioterna> to je poleg lady pa jane pa kar je se tega govna
<idioterna> od nastanka so
<idioterna> ustanovljene so ble zato da jih idioti kupujejo
<yang> nevem baje v nastanku so ble se ok
<idioterna> ne, niso ble
<idioterna> tocno s tem namenom so ble ustanovljene
<yang> sosedj je bil narocen par let, pol je pogruntal da je sama kronika v njih
<idioterna> ker je v jugoslaviji to blo prepovedano
<idioterna> ja je bl slow sosed ocitno
<yang> "s sekiro se je spravil nad ..." to mas tm headline
<idioterna> ja, vem
<yang> pa so najbolj bran slovenski cajtng
<idioterna> zato pa ne kupujem ane
<idioterna> ja jasno da so
<yang> poznam par ljudi, res so bolj bukove sorte, k zmer kupujejo novice
<idioterna> 50% prebivalstva ma po definiciji iQ manjsi od 100
<idioterna> in 100 ni lih genij
<idioterna> ampak bl pr ta bukovih
<yang> idioterna: lahko si v celotnem programu za bukove, od raznih big brotherjev do mariotov, ki ti perejo mozgane
<yang> ampak dobro mario je le malo bolj optimisticna oddaja
<idioterna> ne bi vedu
<idioterna> ne gledam
<idioterna> nc od tega
<yang> saj jaz tut ne ze kake 4 leta
<idioterna> ne vem cemu se ti pocutis obvezan konzumirat ta crap
<idioterna> ja kaj se pa pol vsaja
<idioterna> s
<idioterna> ce ne gledas te ne boli valda
<idioterna> ane?
<yang> jst delam s preprostimi ljudmi vecinoma, ti pa z malo bolj nadpovprecnimi
<yang> torej vecino casa prezivis v nekem okolju z visjim IQjem
<yang> zdobersek: aja christel pravi da je ddos confirmed, verisign je ze mailal ponudbo za anti-ddos protection
<yang> zdobersek: aja christel pravi da je ddos confirmed, verisign je ze mailal ponudbo za anti-ddos protection
<zdobersek1> yang: aye
<zdobersek1> zdobersek: gtfo
<yang> mogoce majo najet botnet, da lahko pol prodajajo service
<CrazyLemon> ddos confirmed?
<CrazyLemon> sej so že včeraj takoj napisali da je ddos
<CrazyLemon> whats there to confirm
<yang> CrazyLemon: nisem bral vceraj
<yang> nimam tolk casa
<yang> prejlke sem joinal na network kanal sele
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: OFFICIALLY CONFIRMED
<zdobersek1> oh yee of further guess
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-05
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> o napsy kako je blo na Fosdemu ?
<anny-> dan
<napsy> lp
<anny-> dzony-a Å¡e vedno ni?
<CrazyLemon> .videl dz0ny
<lipa> CrazyLemon: dz0ny je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 5 dni nazaj z sporočilom: :D
<CrazyLemon> /s/z/s
<anny-> :(
<CrazyLemon> na gtalku je odsoten ampak online :)
<chemist^> ola folk
<chemist^> mate elektriko doma? ;)
 * CrazyLemon ima
<anny-> anny ima
<chemist^> :)
<anny-> ampak blo noro
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, kaj nisi ti z obale
<chemist^> :)
<anny-> žice pod napetostjo so ležale po pločnikih
<chemist^> anny-, nic hudega dej :)
<anny-> pošljem sliko
<chemist^> tle na markovcu bi verjetno ze folk kradu elektriko ;DDD
<chemist^> anny-, ni potrebno, jih je dovolj v medijih :D
<anny-> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3or17l51ir9usf2/4dh66YTAlE
<chemist^> hahaha
<anny-> ne zdi se mi ravno smešno
<chemist^> zakaj ne
<anny-> tebi se?
<chemist^> vse cestitke projektantom ljubljanske infrastrukture
<chemist^> da kr tko nad plocniki visijo visokonapetostni kabli
<chemist^> ki ne zdrzijo ene malo hujse zime
<chemist^> anny-, ma smesno mi je da cela drzava zmrzuje, poka in se lomi, medtem ko imamo v kopru 15 °C cez dan
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 12.8°C @05.02.2014 11:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 72% Veter: južni veter 2.8 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:57, Kulminacija: 11:20:23, Sončni zahod: 16:17:48
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 54min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> ok 13 je danes :P
<anny-> chemist^ če se na žice podre drevo, obloženo z ledom noben kabel ne bo zdržal
<chemist^> anny-, treba ga je postavit tako, da se nobeno drevo ne podre na njega....to sm hotu rec
<chemist^> in ne napeljevat nad plocniki in cestami
<anny-> dej ne bit preveč pameten
<chemist^> to je neumnost 1A
<anny-> kje pa? pod zemljo
<chemist^> ko so jih postavljali, je bila polemika glede tega
<chemist^> pa so vsem rekli da nimajo pojma o cem govorijo
<chemist^> zdej pa kr vse povprek zapirajo ceste ker padajo kabli
<chemist^> pod zemljo bi bla odlicna resitev...
<chemist^> samo, obcinam je skoda €
<chemist^> raje trosijo € za popravila ob podobnih situacijah
<zdobersek> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2014/02/04/journalists-at-sochi-are-live-tweeting-their-hilarious-and-gross-hotel-experiences/
<anny-> eno vprašanje poleg stroška...kako popravljaš pod zemljo?
<chemist^> zakaj bi popravljal kable?
<chemist^> sej se ne "pokvarijo"
<chemist^> Ni to cev, da jo bo voda (oz kaka druga kapljevina s casom pogrizla)
<chemist^> Kable bi dali lepo pod zemljo in bi bil mir za vse vecne case
<chemist^> Vsake nevemkolko kilometrov en jašek in konec
<chemist^> ce se ze kje kaj zalomi, potegnejo kabel vn na tistem odseku in zamenjajo
<anny-> mhm
<anny-> grem delat kaj produktivnega
<chemist^> pejdi kopat rove za kable ;D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol! the toilet paper notice is awesome :D
<zdobersek> ... not
<yang> E to vidis, anny- ma se tak old school fotoaparat z rumenim datumom, ce ne bi napisala da je ta llokacija v ljubljani, se mi sploh ne sanja po slikah kje bi bilo to
<chemist^> ;)
<yang> anny-: drgac pa samo namig, lahko tudi preveris kje se s slik odstrani datum, ker so podatki itak zapisani v metadata (exif) in jih lahko kasneje z urejevalci vidis. medtem ko datumov z vidnih slik ne mores brisati
<yang> ce prav razberem iz slik je to Prusnikova ulica (Sentvid)
<yang> na tistem koncu ce bi me vrgli ven iz avta ponoci bi se verjetno izgubil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sasa je tud brez stroma?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek verjetno.. glede na to da je ni ne na gtalk ne na ircu
<zdobersek> kolaps prevajalskega sistema!
<CrazyLemon> kolaps se je zgodil že pred žledom :p
<CrazyLemon> sej se bo vrnila do 20.3 :)
<CrazyLemon> (string freeze)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2014/02/cena_plinskega_olja.aspx
<CrazyLemon> kera diskriminacija bencina
<zdobersek> nekej na sonce sveti tle po savinjski
<chemist^> zakaj se sploh reče Žled=
<chemist^> kaj ni dovolj LED?
<LorD_DDooM> ker je ŽLEHT led
<napsy> to je kaka nova beseda
<napsy> ker js jo nism se 2 leti nazaj slisu
<speed-> meni je tudi to na novo
<speed-> samo jaz sem pac prekmurec
<speed-> :D
<chemist^> mislim kr neki
<chemist^> je Led, ki se mu reče žled
<chemist^> a je isti kot Led, ki se mu reče led
<chemist^> wtf man
<chemist^> :D
<zdobersek> a cmo poSSKJjat?
<zdobersek> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=%C5%BEled&hs=1
<zdobersek> žled/požled/cinjavica
<CrazyLemon> žled je stara beseda
<zdobersek> cinjavica je se starejsa
<zdobersek> in ktera je novejsa beseda za žled?
<CrazyLemon> 'spet ta je... led '
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/bin/video.php?media_id=61385475&section_id=2&article_id=3996941
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw4UP5mvHq8
<zdobersek> ooh, diskac
<idioterna> vazn da pise 400kw :)
<zdobersek> dubstep pa lucke
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2c1H7LzCFc
<idioterna> http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/10797/web
<idioterna> ce hoce kdo poslusat
<jinzo> Zdravo
<jinzo> če želim downgradat ta lts enablement stack
<chemist^> )
<zdobersek> ping
<chemist^> :D
<lipa> zdobersek: pong
<chemist^> pong
<zdobersek> dong
<chemist^> kong
<chemist^> gong
<chemist^> ;D
<chemist^> e
<chemist^> kako se da z netstat
<chemist^> gledat v zivo nove connections-e?
<chemist^> da naprimer odprem netstat in sproti se mi izpisujejo nove vzpostavljene povezave?
<CrazyLemon> nethogs probaj
<CrazyLemon> sam ti ne bo pomagal če boš imel torrente prižgane
<chemist^> nah
<chemist^> sm mislu za facebook chat
<chemist^> ko imam odprt samo firefox imam 2 povezave
<chemist^> cim odprem fb
<chemist^> 124'9081928457 povezav
<chemist^> in ndsm vsako posebej gledat kaj je kaj
<chemist^> :D
<CrazyLemon> večinoma so cdn-ji
<CrazyLemon> lp
<chemist^> alpa neka opcija netstat-a
<zdobersek> probej wiresharknadotard
<chemist^> da izpise po casu vzpostavitve
<chemist^> da razporedi rezultate po datumu/casu vzpostavitve povezave
<chemist^> hja wireshark nism se spomnu na to
<chemist^> samo bi ga moral instalirat :D
<chemist^> imam ga na laptopu na kali linux
<chemist^> tle na ubuntu ga niam
<zdobersek> ne wiresharka
<zdobersek> wireshark je drek
<zdobersek> wiresharknadotard
<zdobersek> much best
<chemist^> sm mislu da je to eno in isto
<zdobersek> such wowshark
<zdobersek> wat
<lipa> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/351/788/5d0.gif
<zdobersek> FWIW jst coffee-trollam
<osho0000> oj, kaj če mi ubuntu bere zunanji hd in mi kaze kolko gb ima polnih ampka mi kaze samo prazne mape kaj lahko naredim?
<chemist^> haha
<chemist^> lihkar resu frendu cel izpit od matematike in uploadal slike da tip prepise :D :D :D  apache zakon ;D
<chemist^> osho0000 kaze samo prazne pame?
<chemist^> mape?
<osho0000> jp
<chemist^> kako prazne mape
<chemist^> a v windows niso prazne?
<chemist^> osho0000, ubuntu 12.04.4? kaj uporabljas
<osho0000> ja windows mi dela isto
<osho0000> verjetno je crknu hd..
<chemist^> a lol
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> probaj kaj skopirat na njega
<Lurker69> wiresharknadotard   ka je to?
<Lurker69> Å¡e googl pravi "I dont even..."
<Lurker69> lel zgleda da sn padu na neko foro
<idioterna> zgleda da si res
 * Lurker69 gre prašat na 4chan pa  knowyourmeme ka je to "nadotard"
<Lurker69> mimgrede. k ste glih pr wiresharku, zadnjič sm neku štuku navadn telefonski dvožilni kabel
<Lurker69> močno odsvetujem lupljenje izolatorja okol žice z zobmi ;-)
<idioterna> ja dokler ne pozvoni niti ni neka napetost no
<idioterna> ce pozvoni je pa loh vec k 60V
<Lurker69> pol pa mogl pozvonit, sam mislim da je napetost skos a ni?
<Lurker69> ker t kabel gre u modem pol
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> a je ISDN?
<Lurker69> jaja isdn
<Lurker69> mislim adsl
<Lurker69> to mi nih čist jasn u časih 144000 pa 28800 baudnih modemov so govril da je največja možna hitros prenocs po žicah, da bomo rabl optiko za več pa take
<Lurker69> zdej z adsl maš kar naenkrat lahka 10Mb poa gre vse lepo normalno po istih kablih
<idioterna> ne vem kdo vam je to nalozu
<idioterna> jsm leta 95 ze meu 4M modem
<idioterna> sam pac telekom je bukov
<chemist^> uf kako ga bliska
<zdobersek> kokr zjeban daljnovod?
<zdobersek> (dvomim)
<chemist^> ne
<chemist^> hujse
<chemist^> dosti :D
<chemist^> z morja ko pride, vedno drma ;D
<Sky[x]> pict?
<zdobersek> yeah
<zdobersek> pics to /r/gonewilderness plz
<Sky[x]> dz0ny offline ?
<Sky[x]> eh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny offline !
<zdobersek> dz0ny took a sabbatical
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda bodo v tistih koncih do naslednjega tedna brez elektrike.
<CrazyLemon> back to nature
<CrazyLemon> hah! največ sporočil imam na forumu! prehitel sem christoossa
<CrazyLemon> +poslanih
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/userlist.php?username=&show_group=-1&sort_by=num_posts&sort_dir=DESC&search=I%C5%A1%C4%8Di
<Sky[x]> heh v sochiju so nardil 2 wcja skupej ker predvidevajo da eden se bo sigurno zamasil :D
<chemist^> lol
<frojnd> Serbus, je kdo iz cerkna tu? Imajo v Cerknem ze pitno vodo?
<Sky[x]> ne bi vedu
<Sky[x]> sem pa videl na teitterju da je ob 8h zajtrk ob 13h kosilo pa potem se vecerja
<Sky[x]> twitterju*
<Sky[x]> nekj kamor lahko vsak prid
<Sky[x]> e
<frojnd> Jaz morm pa se od prejsnih poplav skup dat video, ker drug tedn pricakujemo novo fronto
<chemist^> ajde folk
<chemist^> lahko noc
<chemist^> grem jz enga, dva spalit in spat
<chemist^> ;)
<chemist^> ciao ;)
<frojnd> dej tri se namest mene
<chemist^> ok evo samo zate
<chemist^> 3
<frojnd> ok
<chemist^> ;D
<Sky[x]> dej 4
<Sky[x]> se eno zame :P
<chemist^> ah ja zdej
<chemist^> bom zelen prisu domou ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-06
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> aha telefon
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> sm povezala komp prek fona... mi bomo baje do srede brez Å¡troma
<sasa84> šele od včeri zvečer, d mam eno črtico na fonu...sj itak me pa skoz nek prekinja
<sasa84> drgač ste vsi ok?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> v ljubljani sploh nc ni blo
<idioterna> je reku rok da starsi nimajo vode pa elektrike
<sasa84> voda je pršla ene 2 dni nazaj (mogoče 3)
<Sky[x]> v lj pa na gorenjskem ala bled je vse ok
<yang> elektrika se bo podrazila
<idioterna> dvomim
<zdobersek> lp sasa84
<zdobersek> idioterna: menda je v vnanjih goricah jeba
<idioterna> to je ta "go west" manija
<idioterna> and then look what happens
<chemist^> dobro jutro folk :)
<zdobersek> (10:16:56) sasa84 left the room (quit: Ping timeout: 245 seconds).
<zdobersek> (10:58:14) CrazyLemon [BKWAv0AB2a@BSN-77-143-220.static.dsl.siol.net] entered the room.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: she's baaack
<chemist^> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek is that a good thing??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: is it a bad thing??
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the jury is out on that :D
<chemist^> kiri lep soncen dan je v kopru danes
<chemist^> Modro nebo, soncek
<chemist^> zakon
<idioterna> so lame
<chemist^> haha
<chemist^> jelousy
<chemist^> :P
<chemist^> envy even :P
<CrazyLemon> naah..thats trolling :)
<zdobersek> evo sonca
<CrazyLemon> Sestavi.si
<CrazyLemon> www.sestavi.si Plačavanje z Bitcoini OMOGOČENO!
<CrazyLemon> oh god :)
<speed-> pod pune podpiram tole :)
<zdobersek> zdej rabim samo se bitcoine
<speed-> ja jaz tudi
<speed-> ene 100 bi bilo super :D
<idioterna> prodam za 80k evrov
<yang> kolk jih rabte
<yang> idioterna jih zbira
<idioterna> ne js prodam
<CrazyLemon> idioterna prodaš za 80k vredni so pa ~65k .. dobr biznis :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja ce jih kdo rab bo ze placu mal ekstra
<idioterna> ce ne pa loh tut pocakam :)
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> eh jaz sem si zdaj robo pripelal
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t599040   evo..zihr je GCHQ ddosal freenode
<speed-> se 2 kisti cakam pa jih bom 6-7 na mesec delal
<speed-> pa je puna kapa:)
<CrazyLemon> koliko daš za elektriko/dizel ? :)
<speed-> to bomo pa se videli
<speed-> ene 200-300 eur bo elektrike
<speed-> +/- :)
<CrazyLemon> ROI je pa koliko let? :D
<speed-> trenutno cca 30-35dni
<speed-> nekje 1 mesec mora bit
<speed-> bomo videli ne :D
<speed-> dejansko nisem nic denarja notri dal
<speed-> 50ltcjev sem mel v startu od lani :)
<speed-> no ene 200-300 eur sem fukno zdaj tja za malo renovacijo hise od dedeka, ker doma vec nemorem tega vsega met :)
<speed-> pac da sem si eno sobo zrihtal
<speed-> malo dreka sem mel z eno glupo valuto
<speed-> kera ni bila nic vredna pa sem je dosti mel
<speed-> te pa kar na enkrat v dveh dneh vrednost iz 3-4 litecoinov na 200 :)
<speed-> nic afk, grem tja dalje pucat ker nekaj let ni bilo nikoga tam pa sem se zdaj odloco da vse spucam hehe
<upd_> wiu elektrika :)
<CrazyLemon> dobrodošel nazaj v civilizacijo :)
<yang> dedeka so dali v dom, da bo soba frej za bitcoin mining
<yang> dedek ni bil vec profitabilen
<yang> ceprav z miningom se v teh casih da dobr ogrevat hiso, ce mas par clusterjev
<chemist^> <upd_> wiu elektrika :)
<chemist^> * upd_ has quit (Ping timeout: 272 seconds)
<chemist^> kaj spet zmanjkalo? :D
<upd_> da
<chemist^> mi smo meli lep soncek danes
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 10.5°C @06.02.2014 18:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 78% Veter: jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:21:39, Kulminacija: 11:20:28, Sončni zahod: 16:19:16
<chemist^> samo je blo bolj mraz kot vceraj - ko je dezevalo
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 57min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd_> tu pa megla da ne vidiš več kot 10m, sicer pa imamo neko bolj začasno rešitev z elektriko
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> kje zivis
<CrazyLemon> .vreme polhov gradec
<lipa> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 2°C @06.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 96%  pretežno jasno
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:20:31, Kulminacija: 11:18:08, Sončni zahod: 16:15:45
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 55min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> tu pa Å¡e snega ni
<upd_> :)
<chemist^> tu ga niti ne bo...upam ;D
<upd_> p.g. ja smo bili od petka brez Å¡troma
<chemist^> komaj cakam poletje...celih 9 mesecev ;)
<chemist^> tle nam da crkne elektrika zmrznemo vsi
<upd_> ma poletje mene čaka 2 meseca čiščenja gozda :)
<chemist^> vsak blok ima crpalko pod blokom ki crpa toplo vodo za centralno po bloku
<idioterna> neresni ste
<chemist^> ni elektrike - ni centralnega
<lynxlynxlynx> tle ma hotel najbrž svoj generator :]
<idioterna> nam ni niti enkrat crknu strom
<idioterna> pa mamo generator zravn cisterne za nafto
<chemist^> jz bi verjetno kake kemikalije doma prikuru ;D
<idioterna> pa mamo toplotno crpalko
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> redundancy mors met
<chemist^> jah ni tko cesko narjeno, kot drugje po drzavi ocitno
<idioterna> ja ljubljana je mesto heroj
<idioterna> nimas kej!
<chemist^> zapade malo vec snega
<chemist^> in 1/4 drzave nima elektrike
<chemist^> to ti pove vse ;)
<idioterna> mislm da ni problem v snegu
<upd_> jup
<chemist^> dobro pa Žled
<upd_> sneg ni problem :)
<idioterna> a si kdaj racunal kok je to obremenitev
<chemist^> kaj gor v rusiji imajo samo 3 mesece v letu elektriko al kako?
<chemist^> lahko bi kable premazali s posebnim premazom, ki preprecuje vodi da se nanj lepi (kopici)
<idioterna> komot bi kable tut v zemljo dali
<idioterna> sam placat noces za to
<chemist^> to opcijo sm lih zdej en dan omenu
<chemist^> ja itak, skoda denarja
<chemist^> raje zdej porabimo 10x vec za saniranje poskodb
<chemist^> kot pa investirat malo vec v dobro-narjeno stvar
<chemist^> oz. "pametno"
<upd_> sj tud led ni problem, kabli vsi stojijo pa polno ledu in snega gor, problem je ker je vse po gozdovih
<chemist^> ah
<chemist^> malo prevec dramatizirajo mediji
<chemist^> dvomim da se gozdovom ni se zgodilo nic podobnega v zgodovini
<chemist^> sej vreme je del narave
<chemist^> narava si sama opomore po poplavah, plazovih, hudem mrazu
<chemist^> pac pokajo drevesa, so fucking what
<chemist^> verjamem da je problem tistim, ki se skozi gozdne poti peljejo domov ali v sluzbo
<chemist^> ampak delat tako tragedijo iz tega, mi je ze malo smesno
<upd_> jah ni fucking what če imaš par k€ izgube :)
<idioterna> chemist^: ne spoznas se.
<idioterna> chemist^: 100 let malat z necim da ne poledeni stane bistveno vec kot zgradit na novo ze davno zastarel daljnovod
<chemist^> imas prav
<chemist^> alpa iz prve das pod zemljo in mas mir
<chemist^> do prvega hujsega potresa
<chemist^> mi smo na faxu delali une termo premaze, za na zunanjo steno stavbe
<chemist^> spodaj napeljes cevi in imas centralno gretje zastonj tako-rekoc
<chemist^> poleti enostavno zapres cevi in se ne kuhas :D
<chemist^> ful dobro absorbirajo UV zarke tudi ob oblacnem vremenu
<LorD_DDooM> A za blackberry telefon rabiš kak softver? Ker ko ga priklopim na PC mi ga v Nautilusu ne pokaže.
<chemist^> mislim da moras na samem telefonu
<LorD_DDooM> Bus 002 Device 012: ID 0fca:8012 Research In Motion, Ltd.
<chemist^> enable-at USB storage
<chemist^> mode
<chemist^> jz na svojem androidu moram na telefonu uklopit usb storage mode in pol ga zazna iz prve, odpre folder u nautiulus
<LorD_DDooM> Ni to tko kot na Androidu, tu imaš samo možnost Autodetect/connect to Windows/connect to Mac
<LorD_DDooM> Telefon se polni, javi da je povezan z ralunalnikom, samo Nautilus ga pa ne pokaže
<chemist^> mogoce ga moras sam mount-at
<LorD_DDooM> Vidim da se je lažje povezat preko sambe na wifi in dostopat do datotek kot preko USBja
<chemist^> :)
<chemist^> jz tudi raje to uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zakaj za vraga bi sploh uporabljal BB? rad uporabljaš obsolete tehnologijo? :D
<LorD_DDooM> V službi smo imeli možnost dobit zastonj BB (tanove), moj trenutni telefon je pa star 7 let.
<upd_> http://blog.cloudflare.com/understanding-and-mitigating-ntp-based-ddos-attacks
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ponujajo BB in ne android naprave? what the hell :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ja lej, BB je v business svetu še zmer kr močan
<LorD_DDooM> Pa jz imam telefon da dejansko telefoniram, za ostalo mi dol visi (OK; razen GPS)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pa je sploh endomondo za BB?? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda je
<yang> chemist^: bral sem en comment, k en pravi da ce bi gradili "mocnejse" daljnovode bi se ljudje vsajali glede izgleda, ker bi bili vecji in bolj robustnni, zato je kar je, pa tudi to ne bi pomagalo, ce pade nanjga drevo in pretrga kable, moral bi biti golosek v razmerju npr. 40 metrov na trasi daljnovoda, to pa prinese problem odkupa privatne zemlje itd. ...
<yang> velikokrat vidis na podezelju da gredo daljnovodi po tistih lesenih drogovih starih
<yang> no zdaj majo vsaj dober razlog za obnovo in za drazjo elektriko
<yang> bbl
<yang> bodite frajerji pa donirajte kaksen eur v sklad za nakup generatorjev (zdaj pravi TRR po radiu), sploh ti idioterna
<yang> http://www.rks.si/
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako muteat te fckin afganistance na team fortress 2 ?
<yang> Ljudje bi v tem primeru lahko uporabili socialna omrezja za humanitaren namen in ne samo za osebno vazenje
<CrazyLemon> yang GASILEC na 1919 pa doniraj natanko 1 eur
<yang> jaz sem doniral 5 EUR na ZIMA5 pa pravi 2napacna kljucna beseda"
<yang> verjetno je ZIMA 5
<yang> ne tudi to ni ocitno
<yang> ZIMA tudi ne prime, oz. ne vem zakaj Tusmobil zavraca
<yang> Klical na Tusmobil in pravijo da trenutno nimajo nobene linije vzpostavljene za 1919, bravo tusmobil !
<yang> bil je GASILEC prej pa je potekel
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pomojem so Rusi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..ti so hujsi
<CrazyLemon> sam govorijo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ALLAHUUAKHBARR
<zdobersek> kej tazga?
<zdobersek> pocakej mal, jih bo itak NSA poslihtala
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..sm pa mislu js to napisat
<CrazyLemon> da utihnejo :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zahinavu si že drugič!
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<CrazyLemon> ni boo hoo..to sem itak pričakoval.. a si štajerc al nisi
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<zdobersek> seveda sem
<zdobersek> stajerc s stromom
 * chemist^ papa sarajevski sudzuk :)
<chemist^> mmm
<CrazyLemon> direkt iz sarajeva? :)
<chemist^> pa da
<chemist^> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ze sudzuk?
<chemist^> prinesli eni frendi
<CrazyLemon> meso neko ?
<zdobersek> tipicna sarajevska jed
<zdobersek> dooh
<chemist^> ja klobasa tipo prekajena al posusena :D
<chemist^> za narezat ves uno
<chemist^> :P
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<CrazyLemon> prekajena in posusena :)
<chemist^> profi
<chemist^> mmm zdj pa se topli kruh z nutello za piko na i :P
<chemist^> fak mi bo prislo ;)
<zdobersek> say waat
<zdobersek> wat
<lipa> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/167/784/Wat.jpg
<chemist^> hahaha
<chemist^> dobra
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> too se muho ki mi je cel dan utrujala sem koncno ubiu ;D
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-07
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> ping
<lipa> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> k
<zdobersek> dan
<napsy> svasta
<napsy> ta couchdb
<napsy> mi gre cedalje bolj na k*
<napsy> zgleda ko en hack od baze
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<sasa84> a dzonya sploh ni? pr njih je Å¡e nevarnost poplav :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... a me kej pogrešaš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako se počutiš v bakreni dobi?? :) ne..nisem opazu da te ni.. je pa res da dz0nyja ni že dolgo :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, že 7 dni brez štroma... mobiteli švoh, par dni smo bli brez vode... dobr, da mam zdej vsaj "E" povezavo na fonu, d lohk tebe pridm mal nadzirat ;)
<sasa84> v takem vojnem stanju morš ti prevzet krmilo, če ni šefice :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡paraj baterijo! :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, smo nabavl agregat ta tedn :D
<sasa84> jst tam filam fone, komp ipd ;)
<sasa84> če neb še sosedne bajte napajal... bi si prklopla še modem, router in tv :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in misliš da bi ti pomagal vzpostavit povezavo? :D
<CrazyLemon> sej verjetno tudi telefoni ne delajo
<sasa84> pri stari mami dela telefon...
<sasa84> se zanašam na to :)
<sasa84> bom probala kej te dni uštimat ;)
<CrazyLemon> očitno se je žled spravu sam na elektriko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sam bogi dzony
<sasa84> pr njih je zdej Å¡e nevarnost poplav :(
<CrazyLemon> jah pejt ga pogledat pa ga zravn še presenetiš.. kmalu bo valentinovo sasa84 ! :D
<sasa84> sam stari, to je pa blo... mamo en grm pa je listje gor in tko okol listov cirka 5cm ledu :)
<sasa84> zravn avtoceste je kr 3 ta velke transormatorje za Å¡trom prekucnlo :)
<sasa84> uuuuuu <3
<sasa84> sam ne vem, če se da sploh do đonkota prit
<sasa84> ps: kakšna je razlika med netom E, G in H... zakwa majo tolk različnih imen, če pa vse ne vleče ama ništa :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda se da..sanke pa en kajak pa prideš do BP
<CrazyLemon> E = no porn, G = low quality porn pics only, H= porn clips!
<CrazyLemon> 4G = HD porn all day long
<LorD_DDooM> o, sasa84 , Å¡e zmer na dopustu? :)
<sasa84> oj lordi, Å¡e zmer ja :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk pol mal s tabo chatam, d bo vsaj mal porn?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sorry..na E-ju si.. no porn for you
<sasa84> jooooj, kje pa je zdobersek, moja miši??? :)
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> đizs, ne spomnm se, kdaj sem nazadnje na gmailu nucala naloži osnovni html :P
<sasa84> (poleg včeri seveda) :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če pridm k teb na počitnce? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meh..kaj boš na soncu pa 12° ..sploh ni fun
<napsy> bosta lahka na ircu chatala v isti sobi, dobesedn :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy eh ne nori.. wlan gesla ne povem niti lastni sestri :>
<sasa84> lol
<speed-> jo bos pac na kabel dal
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> speed-, brez perverznosti prosm!
<speed-> jaz sem cist dobesedno mislil, vidis take ste zenske
<speed-> vse obrnete
<speed-> nic morem it na kavo cene bom umrl :)
<LorD_DDooM> kabel implicira dolžino, priključek je bolje definiran pojem :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/06/steve-wozniak-apple-android-phone/
<chemist^> jutro
<napsy> en q
<napsy> kaj je razlika med ekonomijo pa gospodarstvom?
<CrazyLemon> wild guess - ekonomija je teorija, gospodarstvo pa money maker (dejavnost) ?
<zdobersek> sasa!!
<zdobersek> sasa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako si nesramen... prišla te je pogledat ti pa nič
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!
<sasa84> wiiiiii, zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!!!
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuu
<sasa84> ki je moj zlati zdobersek ;)
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<zdobersek> sasa84: tle
<zdobersek> sasa84: kje je pa vas strom? :'[
<sasa84> am...ja... pod oknom mi brni agregat :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdej lohk ti kej spečeš, k pečica pr nas ne dela :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: plin mate?
<sasa84> mamo plin za kuhat ja v spodni kuhni
<sasa84> gor pa indukcijo
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam :)
<sasa84> pa pozdravte dzonya, če kej pride
<sasa84> pr njih more bit sploh grozn...če govorijo o nekih poplavah
<sasa84> čafčika ;)
<Sky[x]> aja zato ga ni nic online
<zdobersek> mhm
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-08
<zdobersek> hola
<gregor3000> dobro jutro. a mi zna kdo povedat zakaj Angry birds v Chromiumu nimajo zvoka (K 12.04)?
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 lahko pvt? :)
<gregor3000> pvt?
<gregor3000> privat?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<gregor3000> ja
<Gregor3000> so mi okupirali drug računalnik...
<LorD_DDooM> Gregor3000: jezne ptiče moraš zagnati s Flash pluginom, tista integrirana zadeva ne deluje v chromiumu. Na koncu URLja samo dodaj:    ?gwt-voices=flash
<Gregor3000> aha dela hvala za pomoč
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je integrirano v chromium?
<LorD_DDooM> HTML5 audio, kaj jaz vem, razen tega da so skoz eni problemi s teb brskalnikom
<LorD_DDooM> tem*
<Gregor3000> ja ni ravno kot Chrome. saj mogoče bi moral Chrome raje gor dat, že tako ali tako vejo vse kar delam :_/
<Gregor3000> prej sem ga imel bolj za test da vidim kako bo speltna stran izgledala kot kaj drugega
<CrazyLemon> obožujem ameriške reklame za zdravila
<CrazyLemon> "may cause suicidal thoughts" :D
<idioterna> js komi cakam da bom ownal industrijsko proizvodnjo marmelade
<idioterna> bom na kozarcke printal
<idioterna> "may contain trace amounts of plutonium and human foetus"
<orion1111> .
<sasa84> juhuuu miške ;)
<sasa84> sej je đonko že kej javu?
<idioterna> ne
<Sky[x]> nop
<orion1111> .
<orion1111> osho0000
<orion1111> a si ti Luka Kovac?
<osho0000> orion1111 ne :)
<orion1111> ok
<osho0000> kaj če imam mobility radeon hd4xxx naj nebi lepo delalo na 13.10?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84>  ;)
<CrazyLemon> sup grrrrl
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fyi.. čez 7 min se začnejo kvalifikacije!
<sasa84> siol tvin? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 slo2 !
<sasa84> sam bom kmal skurla zakupljene podatke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a nimate tvja prižganega?
<sasa84> bi mogla gor potegnt podalšk, d prklopm modem+tv na agregat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 navadne antene nimate??
<sasa84> nope, kdo pa to Å¡e nuca :P
<CrazyLemon> noben..ampak je še vedno na strehi ter pripravljena za žled *cough*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej je folku polomil te antene
<sasa84> to niti ne zdrži 5cm+ ledu :P
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek mala mišiiiii
<idioterna> sasa84: ni blo dzonija
<sasa84> tam majo tud sranje
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> po moje se nimajo zvez
<zdobersek> sasa84: LP!
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, kako nam kazejo kvalifikacije skoki ?
<sasa84> zdobersek, neki gat mam za oprat...lohk k teb prpelm? :P
<idioterna> ce je dost nujno da prpeles do ljubljane ti pomoje tut js loh en stroj operem
<idioterna> cez 10 minut bo zadnjo zehto ta vikend opral
<idioterna> pa jo nesem u susilc pa je to to
<zdobersek> sasa84: mal dalec mas do mene :>
<idioterna> verjetn majo tut kje blizje vodo, strom pa stroj
<sasa84> idioterna, pst!
<sasa84> a ne znaš brat med vrsticami? :P
<idioterna> na tem terminalu ne
<sasa84> zdobbie je zašteku, zto pa je šel :P
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam ;)
<sasa84> čafči miške ;)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nič posebnega.. so pa vsi štirje (kranjec je padu) šli čez kvalifikacije
<Sky[x]> ql ql
<Sky[x]> a danes je spet padel ?
<zdobersek> a pol kranjec ni prisu skoz?
<Sky[x]> je ze bil
<zdobersek>  /troll
<Sky[x]> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/oi-2014/video-kranjec-tokrat-padel-pri-doskoku/329408
<napsy___> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<napsy___> ka dogaja? :)
<Sky[x]> spal sem ene 3h
<Sky[x]> :D
<napsy___> si delu?
<zdobersek> .plosk
<lipa> http://i.imgur.com/JO6Wz3r.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/crc9s_Gdz60?t=2m42s
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/995679_544624375584514_1875742689_n.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-09
<napsy___> dan
<zdobersek> dz0ny?
<Sky[x]> ni ga
<zdobersek> na twitterju ze civka
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> kaksne slike?
<zdobersek> nope
<napsy___> bok
<napsy___> ocala sm dobu :/
<Sky[x]> uff a res
<napsy___> jap
<napsy___> mam dioptrijo -0.75
<napsy___> ni tolk grozn, sam mi je nerodn hodit z njimi
<Sky[x]> hipster :P
<napsy___> hehe
<napsy___> so res mal geekish baje
<Sky[x]> vazn da si tvoji usec :P
<Sky[x]> a mas kako sliko da vidmo ?:D
<napsy___> jup :)
<napsy___> uhh
<napsy___> hmm :)
<napsy___> https://diasp.eu/u/napsy
<Sky[x]> cist drug :P
<napsy___> baje ja
<napsy___> jih skos doma nosim da se mal navadim
<napsy___> sux ker se mi je obcutek za globino spremenil
<Sky[x]> pmetno
<Sky[x]> kaj pa lece ?
<napsy___> um mam cilinder pa je mal zapleten z lecam
<napsy___> bi mogu na dodatne preiskave
<Sky[x]> aha
<napsy___> ma sj, so bol za na dalec ta ocala
<zdobersek> such smexx
<Sky[x]> true
<napsy___> cudn obcutek jih nosti v lajvnosti
<napsy___> mas stalno obcutek da te vsi gledajo
<Sky[x]> to mas sam v glavi tako
<Sky[x]> sej prej so te tud gledal ko jih nisi imel :)
<napsy___> :)
<osho0000> ko se pogovarjamo po telefonu kaksen protokol se uporablja?
<Sky[x]> huh mislim da je to odvisno od operaterja tudi
<Sky[x]> aja ne od operaterja je pomoje odvisen nacin sifriranja nisem pa zih :)
<gregors> ker je najboljši security scan za ubuntu server ?
<chemist^> hello hello
<chemist^> anyone alive?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ciao
<zdobersek> chemist^: jedva
<chemist^> kaj spet sneg? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek buongiorno
<chemist^> al Žled?
<zdobersek> ne, kle ni pene, po savinjski
<CrazyLemon> ne sneg ne žled :)
<Sky[x]> na bledu gre sneg spet :)
<zdobersek> pol pa stran od Bleda, ane :>
<sasa84> hejhou miške ;)
<zdobersek> sasa :/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/popovicev-uradnik-po-filmsko-fotografiral-hisi-kriminalistov/329465
<CrazyLemon> nikoli ni dolgčas če je popo zraven :D
<CrazyLemon> olé! CM 11ka tudi za  i9100! :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ksno maste vreme na obali?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cloudy with no chance of meatballs
<zdobersek> zalost
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<lipa1> V noči na torek se bodo padavine okrepile in razširile nad vso Slovenijo. V torek bo oblačno, občasno bo še rahlo deževalo. V sredo zjutraj ali dopoldne bodo padavine povsod ponehale. V zahodnih krajih se bo delno zjasnilo, na Primorskem bo zapihala šibka burja. V četrtek bo suho vreme.
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo deževalo v soboto ker bo dovolj toplo za kolo
<zdobersek> sreda, cetrtek :D
<chemist^> zdobersek, kako si ze reku da je tisto, ki ni wireshark? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ker pod 20 °C se ne da kolesart ane
<zdobersek> chemist^: wiresharknadotard
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM: seveda se da
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM js čakam na 14°+
<chemist^> zdobersek, kje lahko to najdem?
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> chemist^: trolam
<chemist^> lol?
<chemist^> ke **** :)
<zdobersek> .imdb sharknado
<lipa1> Sharknado (TV Movie 2013) 86 min
<lipa1> Ocena: 3.4/10 (15,224 glasov) MT: 162 user
<lipa1> When a freak hurricane swamps Los Angeles, nature's deadliest killer rules sea, land, and air as thousands of sharks terrorize the waterlogged populace.
<lipa1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2724064/
<zdobersek> vsaj snega ni vec
<zdobersek> tko da samo prosim vsaj neki nad niclo, pa soncek
<LorD_DDooM> Pa čim manj soli na cesti
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<lipa1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 4°C @09.02.2014 16:00 CET.
<lipa1> Vlažnost: 86%
<lipa1> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:56, Kulminacija: 11:14:30, Sončni zahod: 16:16:04
<lipa1> Dan je dolg: 10ur 03min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek there you go.. nad ničlo je
<zdobersek> dezuje tudi
<LorD_DDooM> Pa internet je moten nekje po državi, brezveze poj it kolesart, če ne moreš slik takoj na Instagram uplodat.
<zdobersek> 'nekje po drzavi'
<sasa84> sam na hitr vas pozdravm miške ;)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> enako ne nam zmrznt!
<sasa84> to ne... sam štrom bi pa res že lohk dobil :P
<sasa84> a smo že 9 dan brez al kako :P
<zdobersek> ciao sasa84 !!
<zdobersek> sasa84: jutr baje dobite elektriko
<yang> Bravo Prevc !
<yang> sasa84: kolajno mamo, Prevc je 2.
<sasa84> juhuuu zdobersek :)
<sasa84> zdobersek,kdo je to reku? :P
<sasa84> nam govorijo, d če bo v sredo...
<zdobersek> sasa84: po televiziji je blo :>
<sasa84> zdobersek,:P
<zdobersek> sasa84: ampak razumem, lazejo raji s stromom, vi k ste brez pa tko ne morete ugovarjat :>
<sasa84> zdej vem kok je v vojni :P
<yang> sasa84: mate pec na drva ?
<sasa84> folk hod na mirovne sestanke, doma pa bum bum :D
<sasa84> yang,hvala...to vem ;)
<sasa84> mamo centralno na drva in v spodni kuhni Å¡tedilnik na plin ;)
<sasa84> ni panike za nas :)
<yang> sasa84: ok, vsaj nekaj
<sasa84> dzony se je kej oglasu?
<zdobersek> sasa84: na twitterju je enmal civknu
<sasa84> aha, morm mal počekirat pa ga pozdravt
<yang> sasa84: drzte se, zdej je samo se okol 20.000 gospodinjstem brez elektrike
<yang> sasa84: verjetno ravno vas notranjski konec od postojne dol do babnega polja
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> sej ta del je bil najhuj
<sasa84> najprej se je začel vse skup
<yang> sasa84: kako pa ti uspes zdajle ircat ?
<yang> mas agregat ?
<sasa84> mhm :)
<sasa84> pa net mam prek fona
<sasa84> je pa tud en plus...hodm zadne dni mal prej spat :P
<sasa84> http://www.24ur.com/foto-postavili-pralnico-vojaki-prebivalcem-loske-doline-perejo-umazano-perilo.html
<sasa84> dz0nyu vojska pere gatke...
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam ;)
<chemist^> sasa84, ne zdrzis
<chemist^> :P
<sasa84> pridkani bodte in držte se :)
<sasa84> chemist^,ne zdržim česa?
<chemist^> brez nas
<sasa84> itak se morm na net prklopt, k pišem nek znanstveni člank...pol pa še irc vklopm, d mal CrazyLemon, idioterna, zdobersek in yang pocukam ;)
<sasa84> Å¡efica more met stvari pod kontrolo :P
<yang> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je sploh razpuščen, če ni biriča :P
<sasa84> zdej pa res...lahkonočko ;)
<chemist^> aj cau :)
 * chemist^ gre skadit enega debelega ;D
<chemist^> oz.
 * chemist^ gre skadit eno debelo ;DD da ne bo nesporazumov
<zdobersek> prva velja, druga goljfa
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-02
<sasa84_> a superbowl je zdej?
<Sky[x]> jp
<sasa84_> Sky[x]: a superbowl je tekma med ekipama dveh lig al ene lige?
<Sky[x]> ene lige pomoje :>
<Sky[x]> vsaj logicno bi blo :D
<sasa84_> zdej guglam :P
<sasa84_> včasih je blo, k so bli začetki, d je blo več lig... tale superbowl k je nek stanleyev pokal pr hokeju
<sasa84_> zmagovalca dveh konferenc
<sasa84_> zdej pa gremo lahko spat :P
<sasa84_> lepo glej Sky[x]:)
<Sky[x]> tnx
<idioterna> superbowl je neke vrste sah
<idioterna> kjer se velik reklame gleda
<tadej> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42755#Comment_42755
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 0.4°C @02.02.2015 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% jugovzhodnik 2.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:00, Kulminacija: 11:20:00, Sončni zahod: 16:13:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 46min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://at.rs-online.com/web/p/entwicklungskits-prozessor-mikrocontroller/8326274/
<Pepelka> Bestellen Sie Entwicklungskits Prozessor & Mikrocontroller Raspberry Pi 2 Model B Raspberry Pi Raspberry Pi 2 Model B online bei RS für Lieferung am nächsten Tag.
<Pepelka> »Bestellen Sie Raspberry Pi 2 Model B Raspberry Pi 2 Model B oder weitere Entwicklungskits Prozessor & Mikrocontroller mit versandkostenfreier Lieferungen für Bestellungen ab €50 bei RS Components.«
<CrazyLemon> quad!
<CrazyLemon> giga rama!
<idioterna> kr hud
<idioterna> pa arm 7
<idioterna> ni treba vec crosscompilat go za arm 5 :)
<dz0ny> zakaj pa bi ce ti win10 gor dela ? :D
<dz0ny> http://dev.windows.com/en-us/featured/raspberrypi2support
<Pepelka> Microsoft Windows on Devices – Raspberry Pi 2
<Pepelka> »Microsoft announces Windows 10 runs on the new Raspberry Pi 2 developer board.«
<CrazyLemon> waat.. quad pa Å¡e win 10? thats a win win!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> to bodo zdej Å¡ele svete vojne
<dz0ny> kater os bl suck
<yang> jst morm skompajlat kernel za arm
<yang> sam uporablja uboot
<dz0ny> uboot je bootloader
<dz0ny> sam da ma mal več funkcij
<dz0ny> ni nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> seveda je !g german u-boot
<Pepelka> U-boat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U-boat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> dz0ny: mislim v uboot je poimenovanje kernela drugacno
<yang> image file ma drugo ime
<yang> in mora zgleda imet tocno doloceno ime
<napsy> uuidgen | rev | sed s'/[0-9a-f]{8}/0/g' | rev
<napsy> zaka mi tale regexp nebi zamenjal zanjih znakov z 0?
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 9.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 271°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> its hot in koper!
<zdobersek> .vreme Koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.5°C @02.02.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugozahodnik 1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:00, Kulminacija: 11:20:00, Sončni zahod: 16:13:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 46min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> naah
<CrazyLemon> jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 271°C
<CrazyLemon> it is dude..it really is
<CrazyLemon> ERROR: Sorry, but @ubuntu-si has blocked access to SSH keys created by some third-party applications. Your key was created before GitHub tracked keys created by applications, so we need your help.
<CrazyLemon> waaat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you've been hacked
<dz0ny> sorry
<dz0ny> nov key boš mogu nardit :)
<zdobersek> YOU DONE MESSED UP CRAY CRAY LEMON
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope! fingerprint matches!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne tvoj star ključ ma en vuln
<CrazyLemon> Added on 13 Jan 2014 — Last used on 2 Feb 2015
<dz0ny> jp
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaaat
<CrazyLemon> pa ne no
<CrazyLemon> a pol povsod moram menjat ?
<CrazyLemon> pa ne no
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> sam nvga nared
<CrazyLemon> dej mi link da vidim ta vuln
<dz0ny> github bo novga nucal
<CrazyLemon> bom presodil če je res vuln
<CrazyLemon> ali bom samo approveal tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> oh crap
<zdobersek> 'This fixes (damn typos) :Fixing sea temperature in Koper'
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/228/323/r1mkya.jpg
<yang> Ali se ze ve, kdaj bo TEDx letos v Ljubljani ? Se je treba prijavit al kupit karto, kako gre to ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it does what it say it does!
<CrazyLemon> fixes previous commit!
<zdobersek> fixes typo, with a typo
<CrazyLemon> the irony rite!?
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 9.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 9.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 9.7°C
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Raspberry Pi 2 Goes On Sale, Includes A Quad-Core ARMv7 CPU  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RnK6gg3gIFs/raspberry-pi-2-goes-on-sale-includes.html
<zdobbie> brrrr
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Inkscape 0.91 Released With New Renderer, Over 700 Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ZySdzwfm2XQ/inkscape-091-released-with-new-renderer.html
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga3I5DTIA-E
<Pepelka> Tom Jones - Whats New Pussycat - Lyrics - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tom Jones - Whats New Pussycat - Lyrics My Website: http://www.wix.com/dlfmog/mslyrics1000 whats new pussycat with lyrics! by tom jones«
<dz0ny> .sporoči napsy https://github.com/cesanta/fossa
<Pepelka> cesanta/fossa · GitHub
<Pepelka> »fossa - Async non-blocking multi-protocol networking library for C/C++«
<mihaweb> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<mihaweb> a kdo priporoča kaj za brat o php in mysql za začetnika? enega bi naj malo treniral :)
<dz0ny> un php 101
<mihaweb> bolj webservice kot dinamični html me v bistvu zanima, ampak ne škodi
<mihaweb> dz0ny: link?
<dz0ny> mihaweb: http://sl.phptherightway.com/
<Pepelka> PHP: The Right Way
<Pepelka> »Enostavno branju, hitra referenca za PHP najboljše prakse, sprejete kodne standarde in povezave do avtoriziranih PHP vodičev po spletu«
<mihaweb> dz0ny: vredu, ampak imaš tudi kaj bolj začetniškega? torej sintaksa za nekoga, ki naprimer razume javo in c#?
<dz0ny> kr to nej prebere :)
<mihaweb> tule so bolj napredne teme
<dz0ny> al ti kej ni všeč
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ni
<mihaweb> manjka uvod, zanke, pogojni stavki, funkcije, classi
<dz0ny> well zmeri moraš met nek izziv
<dz0ny> če je prelahko
<mihaweb> kar začne z "najboljšimi praksami"
<dz0ny> mihaweb: a?
<mihaweb> a?
<mihaweb> tutorial wtf
<mihaweb> tole je za advanced php?
<mihaweb> saj veš, v php je vse $ pa to
<mihaweb> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/learn-build-php-crash-course/ tole že bolj uporabno, ampak ma nek custom lib, namest pdo
<Pepelka> Learn To Build With PHP: A Crash Course
<Pepelka> »PHP is the language that Facebook and Wikipedia use to serve billions of requests daily; the de-facto language used for teaching people web programming. It’s beautifully simple, but brilliantly powerful.«
<zdobersek> zakaj se mora tekst prilagajat branju?
<mihaweb> zdobersek: ?
<zdobersek> 'Enostavno branju'
<mihaweb> prosim za uvod v php, ne teme kako delat php po najboljših standardih, sem bookmarkal, ampak iz tega naj novinca učim?
<mihaweb> piše vse drugo samo uvoda v jezik ne
<zdobersek> .yt monty python run away
<jabuk> Holy Grail: Run Away! (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92gP2J0CUjc ♥237 ▶92,212
<zdobersek> evo uvoda v PHP
<mihaweb> http://sl.phptherightway.com/#language_highlights
<Pepelka> PHP: The Right Way
<Pepelka> »Enostavno branju, hitra referenca za PHP najboljše prakse, sprejete kodne standarde in povezave do avtoriziranih PHP vodičev po spletu«
<mihaweb> eto kaj je tukaj uvod v php?
<mihaweb> zdobersek: ok. i give up.
<zdobersek> I WARNED YA
<dz0ny> mihaweb: php101 ffs
<dz0ny> ti bom link dal da ne bo ctr+f pregoru
<dz0ny> https://github.com/alemohamad/php-101
<Pepelka> alemohamad/php-101 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »php-101 - PHP for the absolute beginner. Articles on how to learn about basic PHP.«
<mihaweb> http://devzone.zend.com/6/php-101-php-for-the-absolute-beginner/
<Pepelka> PHP 101: PHP For the Absolute Beginner | Zend Developer Zone
<dz0ny> sam jaz bi mu prej rekel da naj si pogleda standarde
<dz0ny> če že zna druge jezike
<dz0ny> pa ta 101 mu daš da si mal pogleda primere
<dz0ny> sam je zastarelo
<mihaweb> zastarelo kaj?
<dz0ny> navade ki se jih bo tan naučil niso za resno delo
<dz0ny> razen če boš za njim popravljal
<mihaweb> mah, za začetek rabim nekaj na splošno o jeziku
<mihaweb> pol http://wiki.hashphp.org/PDO_Tutorial_for_MySQL_Developers
<Pepelka> PDO Tutorial for MySQL Developers - Hashphp.org
<mihaweb> sam najprej rabim Å¡e uvod za mysql
<mihaweb> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/tutorial.html
<Pepelka> MySQL :: MySQL 5.6 Reference Manual :: 3 Tutorial
<mihaweb> http://www.elated.com/articles/mysql-for-absolute-beginners/
<Pepelka> MySQL for Absolute Beginners
<Pepelka> »Never used MySQL before? Start here! This tutorial walks you through the very basics of MySQL and SQL databases. Learn how to install MySQL, how to issue commands, and how to create and use databases.«
<mihaweb> da lahko začneva s čim uporabnim
<mihaweb> ane
<dz0ny> jaz bi reku namest composer
<mihaweb> dz0ny: na server ne bom nič nalagal, admin je proti.
<mihaweb> pear je.
<mihaweb> menda.
<mihaweb> debian wheezy pač
<dz0ny> composer init laravel-project
<dz0ny> mihaweb: sam php-cli rabiš
<dz0ny> phar je ne pear :)
<dz0ny> zazipan php code
<dz0ny> ki pokliče en index.php like file v zipu
<dz0ny> in se potem naprej poganja
<dz0ny> php -S požene server
<dz0ny> in dela primere iz laravel
<dz0ny> zraven čita phptherightway
<mihaweb> dz0ny: lej, hosting je kakršen je. in ne mi zdaj začetka zamorit s tvojimi idejami o dependancyih
<mihaweb> Å¡e java maven mi gre na *
<dz0ny> mihaweb: tist je za vodenje dependecy
<dz0ny> ne da bo ročno kopiral datoeke okol
<mihaweb> kake datoteke?
<mihaweb> scp ima za svoj web prostor.
<mihaweb> libov ekstra ne rabi zaenkrat
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ne takoj na začetku naredit overkill no :)
<mihaweb> še do git nismo prišli
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Hayden James - Something About You. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hyi8Z4s2miw
<slax0r> fucking DO :)
<dz0ny> a? men so tud 3 ure restoral backup
<Sky[x]> aja _
<Sky[x]> men so ga nazadne 6min sem gledal :>
<dz0ny> it was 20GB
<Sky[x]> ups 1 minute 32 seconds so restoral pa 6min sej delal ja sam 20gb je blo
<Sky[x]> sej ce mas vec je pomoje pain :>
<Sky[x]> mal me jezi k ne morm snapshota nardit brez da bi ugasnu vps :>
<dz0ny> al pa razširt diska
<dz0ny> ko razširš disk dobiš nov ip
<dz0ny> it's fakin stupid
<Sky[x]> a res al ka wtf no
<Sky[x]> dobr da si povedal :)
<dz0ny> če kupiš 5$
<dz0ny> nadgradiš na 2gb ram
<dz0ny> disk ostane 20gb
<dz0ny> moraš nov droplet nardit
<dz0ny> dat ti disk razširi
<dz0ny> in pol tud nov ip dobiš
<pitastrudl> lol
<slax0r> kernel sem hotu upgrejdat da bi fuse na debianu spravil v pogon
<slax0r> rebootal k majmun
<slax0r> pa nc ni pomagal
<pitastrudl> kaj je to
<slax0r> mors ugasnit z halt
<dz0ny> k sreč mam ansible :)
<slax0r> in iz DO CP zagnat masino
<slax0r> potem komi prav kernel loada
<dz0ny> vsaj configi so bli samodejni :)
<pitastrudl> a pozna kdo ta node zadevo?
<pitastrudl> nodeJS
 * mihaweb malo, dz0ny pa ful
<Sky[x]> jst nic :(
<zdobersek> a mislis io.js?
<Sky[x]> na zalost grrr
<zdobersek> rawr
<mihaweb> Sky[x]: probaj?
<mihaweb> saj znaš javascript, torej?
<Sky[x]> bo treba ja :)
<Sky[x]> ni blo se casa :P
<Sky[x]> neumn izgovor :)
<pitastrudl> uhm
<pitastrudl> pač ta nodeJS zadeva je res nek resource hog in me zanima kak bi pognal zadevo da ne zafila celega rama
<pitastrudl> če ma kaj veze je to tole https://github.com/Zren/quassel-pushbullet
<Pepelka> Zren/quassel-pushbullet · GitHub
<Pepelka> »quassel-pushbullet - PushBullet Notifications for Quassel IRC.«
<pitastrudl> zdobersek mislim da je to io.js
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: na pushbulet strani imas primer z curl
<dz0ny> ne rabiš komplicirat imho :)
<pitastrudl> kje
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: https://docs.pushbullet.com/http/
<Pepelka> Pushbullet API Documentation
<pitastrudl> dz0ny sam komplicirat z čem? sej to nemorm uporablat z quassel
<dz0ny> zakaj ne?
<pitastrudl> ja kako naj, sej ne vem kak
<pitastrudl> pač ta plugin uporabljam
<dz0ny> a nima že v osnovi enga http klienta
<dz0ny> sam http mora znat
<pitastrudl> nevem
<dz0ny> Å¡e weechat zna :)
<pitastrudl> vlgavnem, so kakšni parametri da zaženem node z omejitvijami?
<dz0ny> ne v tem primeru ne
<pitastrudl> :s
<dz0ny> drugače lahko cgroups/namespaces
<dz0ny> !g cgmanager
<Pepelka> Linux Containers - CGManager - Introduction https://linuxcontainers.org/cgmanager/introduction/
<dz0ny> če poganjaš z upstart ta tvoj quassel alhko cel app omejiš
<dz0ny> as limit memor_v_bytes
<dz0ny> poglej si upstart cookbook
<pitastrudl> Node has --max-stack-size argument for limiting the memory usage
<pitastrudl> sam kakšen value je to?
<pitastrudl> byte?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam še vedno ne moreš nič
<dz0ny> ker ti to požene quassel
<pitastrudl> kako misliš pož
<pitastrudl> požene*
<pitastrudl> sej to zadevo želim uporabljati z quassel
<dz0ny> ja > ta tvoja zadeve se požene na quassel poola in pol k te kdo omeni pošlje req na pushbullet
<dz0ny> ne boš nič dosegel
<dz0ny> če boš emjil razen to da ti ne bo delal
<dz0ny> jaz sem ti predlagal da uproabiš direkten plugin
<dz0ny> sam quassel to ne zna zgleda
<CrazyLemon> weechat 1 : 0 quassel
<CrazyLemon> suck it quassel!
<pitastrudl> quassel mi je všeč tko da bom kar ostal
<mihaweb> kupi več rama :D
<pitastrudl> eh, bom raje ostal na 5$ dropletu mam tko več cajta lahk
<pitastrudl> droplet pržgan
<zdobersek> \o/
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Advanced Power Management Tool `TLP` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/8d7Gv6zpnmY/advanced-power-management-tool-tlp-sees.html
<pitastrudl> ko executam node -max-stack-size=83886080 main.js mi napiše bad option
<mihaweb> pitastrudl: --max...
<mihaweb> dva -
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 5$/y ?
<pitastrudl> mihaweb isto z dvema ne gre
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon 5$ na mesc
<pitastrudl> mam dost kredita
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl predrago! :D
<pitastrudl> but its free! :DDD
<CrazyLemon> kako free če je 5$/m
<pitastrudl> github student developer pack
<CrazyLemon> riiiiight.. "student", "developer"
<CrazyLemon> gotcha!
<pitastrudl> xD
<pitastrudl> https://education.github.com/packž
<pitastrudl> whops
<pitastrudl> https://education.github.com/pack
<pitastrudl> evo
<Pepelka> GitHub Student Developer Pack - GitHub Education
<Pepelka> »The best developer tools, free for students. Get your GitHub Student Developer Pack now.«
<pitastrudl> mihaweb node --max-stack-size=83886080 main.js
<pitastrudl> node: bad option: --max-stack-size=83886080
<CrazyLemon> --stack-size=83886080
<zdobersek> -- => +
<pitastrudl> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> napreduješ! torej ni več bad option ane!
<pitastrudl> haha ni ne
<zdobersek> ne se cutit dolznega se smejat vsakemu neumnemu stosu
<zdobersek> k to so resne stvari.
<pitastrudl> ja mi je glih uspel krešat quassel
<pitastrudl> z node --stack-size=83886 main.js
<zdobersek> nisi svoh
<pitastrudl> :(
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.2°C @02.02.2015 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% zahodnik 0.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:00, Kulminacija: 11:20:00, Sončni zahod: 16:13:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 46min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyMelon> meh
<dz0ny> a spet ta vps :)?
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny ddos :/
<CrazyMelon> in pol blokirajo vse :)
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: rabiš account?
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny naah :)
<dz0ny> proud level +++
<dz0ny> https://github.com/igorpecovnik/lib/blob/next/configuration.sh#L30
<Pepelka> lib/configuration.sh at next · igorpecovnik/lib · GitHub
<Pepelka> »My libraries«
<CrazyMelon> hm.. this is a bit weird
<CrazyMelon> dodeljen imam en ipv6 prefix
<CrazyMelon> ampak očitno je en popolnoma drug v uporabi
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> aja.. stupid lemon
<CrazyMelon> whoisal sm lemona :D
<zdobersek> .gif pilkington bullshit
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ybG5Au3UhHv4k/giphy.gif
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek no..ni ravno 100% bullshit ker če uporabljam ipv6 na routerju je drug ipv6 ter prefix kot pa če uporabljam na napravah za routerjem
<CrazyMelon> tko da i'll take 95% BS
<zdobersek> .gif pilkington mind
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/GplT9nWGOjUIM/giphy.gif
<CrazyMelon> so you are the skinny kid and i'm Derek?
<zdobersek> ne, ti nisi zaostal
<CrazyMelon> pfft.. to je sam trik ker ti želiš bit derek
<CrazyMelon> ne bom bil skinny kid!
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> .stran www.24ur.com
<jabuk> www.24ur.com ni dosegljiva
<zdobersek> :OOOO
<idioterna> :happy:
<Sky[x]> men dela ČP
<Sky[x]>  :)
<dz0ny> men tud
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kabl?
<Sky[x]> telemach jp
<idioterna> js ne bom probu :)
<zdobersek> Hacker News also down :'(
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<dz0ny> zdobersek: SOVA
<zdobersek> huu-huuu
<zdobersek> DELA
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/simonpang/status/562095677975441408/photo/1
<Pepelka> simonpang on Twitter: "This is how App Store ratings work. Welcome to the reality. http://t.co/0MyHmTeqwE"
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42756#Comment_42756
<CrazyMelon> zdaj je bil odličen dokumentarec o černobilu na slo2
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42757#Comment_42757
<dz0ny> CrazyMelon: ne gledamo tv :)
<dz0ny> zihr je na yt
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny zihr ni :) no vsaj ne v slovenskem jeziku!
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-03
<skyxx> lp
<skyxx> kdo se ziv?
<skyxx> 
<tadej> ne vsi spimo :)
<skyxx> aha ql
<skyxx> eni pa ne mormo grrr pabi radi
<tadej> jeba :S
<tadej> jaz bom zdej poca
<tadej> pocas sel...
<tadej> tok da bos zgleda sam ostal :)
<skyxx> ne :(
<tadej> https://www.youtube.com/user/Suspicious0bservers
<Pepelka> Suspicious0bservers - YouTube
<tadej> da ti ne bo dolgcajt ;)
<tadej> drugac je pa vceraj top gear vn prsu
<skyxx> uu
<skyxx> skoda sam k popcorn ni za tablco :(
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 16.km  J od OBREŽJA @03/02/2015 01:10:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.71+N,+15.65+E
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> b4d je na trampolinu? :)
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42758#Comment_42758
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA (recimo)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.7°C @03.02.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% jugovzhodnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:25:47, Kulminacija: 11:20:08, Sončni zahod: 16:14:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> brrr
<dz0ny> -15:)
<dz0ny> pr 3+ bi mi blo prevroče
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): -11.5°C @03.02.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:45, Kulminacija: 11:16:51, Sončni zahod: 16:10:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!
<CrazyLemon> sam -11.5
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -6°C @03.02.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% zahodnik 0.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:21:22, Kulminacija: 11:13:59, Sončni zahod: 16:06:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 45min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<anny_> sneeeg je glej zunaj sneeeguje :)
<slax0r> snezevuje
<slax0r> na sreco pri nas ne
<anny_> aw
<idioterna> ful je lepo
<anny_> just to let you know, dz0ny, CrazyLemon, idioterna
<idioterna> ja, sej se gremo kepat mal zdele
<anny_> težava z virom universe je odpravljena
<idioterna> pa zmrznen je
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> odlicno
<idioterna> kaj si pa nardila?
<anny_> joj, ne me tega spraševat
<idioterna> a je nespodobno :)
<idioterna> nc, gremo se kepat
<idioterna> bbl
<anny_> ne ni, ne znam obnoviti vseh korakov
<anny_> najprej je crknu flash na firefox
<anny_> zato sem ga namestila preko terminala
<anny_> na enem forumu za linux mint sem našla ukaz, ki mislim, da ga je tu že nekdo svetoval
<anny_> točno to: sudo rm -fv /var/lib/apt/lists/* [sudo apt-get update]
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhEpMJ3n_wU&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> POESI FÖR FISKAR - Vaskduellen - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Stockholms stekigaste gäng drabbar samman i en duell om vem som är rikast. www.crazypictures.se www.facebook.com/crazypictures«
<anny_> danes je prišel še paket posodobitev, ki je zahteval restart
<anny_> no v glavnem zdaj se da naložiti programe
<anny_> this linux is mighty crazy
<anny_> no offense to CrazyLemon
<slax0r> ehm...
<slax0r> ne obesaj apt/yum/packman/... fuckup na linux...
<anny_> vsakemu svoje
<slax0r> samo pravim, da obnasanje package managerjov ni odraz linuxa ;)
<napsy> mah package managerji so cist kul
<slax0r> se nisem prisel do tistega kul :)
<slax0r> razen npm in composer :)
<CrazyLemon> apt je čist kul!
<CrazyLemon> snappy je kuler!
<LorD_DDooM> rpm master race!
<napsy> bah, humbug
<napsy> nix
<dz0ny> snappy je static build :)
<CrazyLemon> revolutions per minute?
<napsy> dz0ny: si ze probu on static linux?
<napsy> http://sta.li/
<Pepelka> sta.li stali - static linux
<dz0ny> nope
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny> sem pa bral
<napsy> CrazyLemon: shit is going on
<dz0ny> da je dejansko hitrje kot pa shred libs
<CrazyLemon> napsy is it?
<napsy> dz0ny: za kolk pa?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: sj vidis, bliza se
<napsy> oz. pr vas je ze skor mim :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy tebi ja :)
<dz0ny> napsy: sry nisem si zapomnil
<dz0ny> se mi zdi da je blo v HN komentarjih
<napsy> pri hitrosti se vrjetn minimalno
<napsy> so mi pa zanimivi drugi koncepti
<napsy> sharanje kode
<napsy> recimo prek VFS v private namespace
<zdobersek> seveda je hitrej, ce staticno polinkajo
<napsy> mah minimalno
<napsy> asm je tut hitrejs od c
<zdobersek> asm? good luck
<napsy> gre se bol za resevanje drugih problemov, dependency, deploy versions
<zdobersek> a c je interpreted?
<napsy> tut obstaja
<zdobersek> ne sme obstajat
<zdobersek> ne bi smel*
<napsy> doh
<napsy> c so sem specsi
<napsy> kok je implementacija pa je drug
<zdobersek> v glavnem, static linking je lahko obcutno hitrejsi, ce moras doskrat skoz GOT
<zdobersek> moras pa potem prenasat podvojen library code v spominu
<zdobersek> chrome/chromium je isto staticno polinkan, ceprav bi lahko loadal SO filete iz sistema
<napsy> se strinja, .so je sux
<zdobersek> pol pa fases security update v nekem paketu, in imas cel sistem up-to-date, edino chrome/chromium se do nadaljnega nosi isti problem
<napsy> strinjam*
<zdobersek> .so je kul, dokler ga rabis
<napsy> so alternative
<napsy> precej bolse
<zdobersek> i.e. WebKit, a ces SO nalagat v spomin za vsak proces? >30MB?
<napsy> .so je dokaj ne-unix in deluje bolj ko en hack
<napsy> zdobersek: sj se nikol ne naloz cel .so
<napsy> nalozijo se tisti simboli ki se rabijo
<zdobersek> a obstaja on-the-fly nalaganje?
<napsy> ja, dynamic linking
<zdobersek> = .so
<napsy> um ja
<napsy> pravim da .so ma cel kup tezav
<napsy> kok resi ene, ustvar druge
<napsy> pa so alternative
<napsy> in .so ni edin nacin kok delit kodo
<napsy> poglej si kok to delajo pri plan9
<napsy> program svoj public api exposa prek vfs
<napsy> verzioniranje je tut preprosto .. mas en fajl /version in se ne rabis zanasat na imena fajlov pa symlnke
<zdobersek> plan9 ... is a network protocol
<napsy> ne
<napsy> je os
<napsy> 9p pa je protokol
<zdobersek> torej, tu moram it po program na streznik?
<napsy> lahko :)
<zdobersek> ne se hecat.
<napsy> noben streznik, pa filesystemu zbrskas
<napsy> vlk man hackish kokr majo ostali sistemi reseni
<napsy> tist je prav unix nacin, everything is a file
<lynxlynxlynx> statični linking != .so
<napsy> res je
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tud tale out of space pristop ima najbrž svoje hibe
<napsy> staticno linkanje je pri kompajlanju
<napsy> dinamicno pa dela linux loader
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e live loading
<napsy> jup
<napsy> dlsym
<slax0r> linux loader?
<slax0r> as in, lilo?
<napsy> ld-preload
<napsy> se mi zdi da je
<napsy> ne tist je bootloader
<slax0r> vem, zato sm gledu v ekran cist o.O
<lynxlynxlynx> ld
<lynxlynxlynx> binutils
<napsy> ja
<zdobersek> napsy: kok stali dela update?
<napsy> nimam pojma
<slax0r> a ld ima tut ime linux loader?
<slax0r> ne, to je linker
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<napsy> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je bil dl zaseden, pa so obrnil
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tud gold, ki Å¡e vedno ni privzet, je ohranil isti d
<zdobersek> libdl.so
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, to je pa dynamic loader iz glibca
<zdobersek> => name taken
<zdobersek> gold
<zdobersek> go-ld
<zdobersek> ld for Go ???
<napsy> google ld
<napsy> ker se jim je ld zdel prepocasn :)
<zdobersek> goold?
<napsy> al pa kr goo
<napsy> :P
<zdobersek> sneziiii
<yang> http://classic.laundryview.com/laundry_room.php?lr=570092712
<Pepelka> UNIVERSITY OF OKLAHOMA - LaundryView Online Laundry Room Monitoring
<Pepelka> »LaundryView is an Internet application that allows you to monitor the status of washers and dryers in connected laundry rooms through a Web browser.«
<anny_> wow, yang
<napsy> al pa kr gootop5
<napsy> ah, curses
<slax0r> ncurses?
<zdobersek> fcursee
<zdobersek> s
<yang> o anny_ lp !
<zdobersek> wow, yang
<yang> o zdobbie :)
<zdobersek> what
<CrazyLemon> he's not talking to you..he's talking to zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> punk
<slax0r> zdobersek: fkursis?
<zdobersek> AND HE'S IGNORING YOUR PUNK ASS COMPLETELY
<zdobersek> slax0r: ne, Syriza
<lynxlynxlynx> "Plan 9: everything is a file, OS X: everything is a PDF, Linux: everything is systemd"
<zdobersek> Linux: is systemd
<idioterna> systemd je awesome
<zdobersek> everything is awesome
<zdobersek> .yt everything is awesome
<jabuk> Everything Is AWESOME!!! -- The LEGO® Movie -- Tegan and Sara feat. The Lonely Island (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StTqXEQ2l-Y ♥97,411 ▶29,023,632
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: o.O
<lynxlynxlynx> še gummiboot je požrl, če slučajno kdo nima bootloaderja
<zdobersek> HERE WE GO
<zdobersek> .gif dis gon b gud
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/qhURwEDavrGQE/giphy.gif
<slax0r> init > systemd
 * slax0r hides
<zdobersek> just let it go!
<zdobersek> LET IT GO
<idioterna> slax0r: it aint even the same thing
<zdobersek> => init > systemd
<slax0r> idioterna: I'm hidding, you can't see me!
<idioterna> hidding :)
<zdobersek> are you lost in systemd?
<idioterna> hiding, maybe.
<slax0r> ups, hiding :P
<zdobersek> just shake it off
<idioterna> some people like a double d
<napsy> get out of the closet!
<CrazyLemon> o/
<slax0r> CrazyLemon came out of the closet!
<zdobersek> he did Nazi that
<CrazyLemon> its nice and warm there!
 * CrazyLemon goes back in
<slax0r> once you're out, you can't go back
<CrazyLemon> thats what she said :(
<napsy> lol
<napsy> men tega ni nikol :D
<dz0ny> jah zihr je treba 2nd plačat na novo
<dz0ny> nism Å¡e probu take storitve :>
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiight
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js se nism vn padu :)
<CrazyLemon> a si dol padu?
<idioterna> v smislu da bi moral potem nazaj not hodit
<lynxlynxlynx> hodit
<idioterna> pesacit.
<anny_> gre kdo z bajkom danes?
<lynxlynxlynx> v center
<anny_> pri Biciklju so rekli, da ne
<anny_> ni zimskih gum
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> js sm s kolesom danes
<idioterna> ceprov domov mislim da bom kar laufal
<idioterna> bo slo hitreje kot s kolesom
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> ker sem z rog turistom
<idioterna> ta resn bicikl sm pa mejckn prevec zlorabljal zadnje dni
<idioterna> in je gonilka luft dobila
<idioterna> pa sm pelu na servis
<idioterna> nimam FSA crank toola
<anny_> tko je pa z dragimi bajki
<anny_> tastare rogove spraviš z imbus ključi v red
<idioterna> ma sej ni drag
<idioterna> najcenejsi ciklokros
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/excellent-winter-gear.jpg
<idioterna> slabga jurja!
<idioterna> ce bi blo sam na dol bi su pa tkole
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/going-the-distance.jpg
<yang> danes bi sel se jaz na bicikel, ce bi mel tacga za po snegu :)
<yang> vcas sem imel MTB tist je kar slo dobro
<anny_> yang, vse v redu s tabo? :)
<yang> kasneje sem prodal MTB
<yang> zdej imam samo se specialko
<yang> oldtimer
<anny_> specialka ni za po mestu
<yang> vem ja, k ma tut kolesa na gvint, pa bi mi jih odtujili enostavno
<napsy> +
<idioterna> kako specialka ni za po mestu?
<CrazyLemon> ne ni.. ker specialka je cestno kolo ne mestno kolo!
<idioterna> a pnapna
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgvjnOJwWTU
<idioterna> cist za po mestu je.
<Pepelka> Asymmetric Urban Warfare - YouTube
<yang> jaz bi imel takega https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8C1uQnFUsc
<Pepelka> Bike of the future removes the need to shift gears, pedal up hills or pack a lock - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Biking in Seattle can be less than mellow with all the hills, traffic and especially that rain. But those things are exactly what inspired the Teague team of...«
<CrazyLemon> hipster much?
<zdobersek> even much-er
<yang> kul je k je "napol" moped
<yang> mislim, sam od sebe gre
<CrazyLemon> "electric pedal assist".. riiight.. 'assist'
<anny_> grem kidat
<dz0ny> me too :)
<idioterna> uzivaj
<idioterna> ta
<dz0ny> :D
<anny_> dz0ny, pazi da vas ne zamete tam dol
<anny_> mo
<anny_> pičim!
<yang> pameten sem ko strela, avto sem tko parkiral da je 30cm na vsaki strani med enim in drugim avtom, kako bom zdej skidal haha
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa kidal?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj bi tujska legija?
<lynxlynxlynx> čajno žličko!
<yang> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/storm-electric-bike
<Pepelka> Storm Electric Bike | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »The world's most affordable eBike. Priced under $500 for a Limited Time. Offer Ends 2/6/2015.«
<dz0ny> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/02/03/044229/systemd-getting-uefi-boot-loader
<Pepelka> Systemd Getting UEFI Boot Loader - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »New submitter mrons writes: Many new features are coming for systemd. This includes the ability to do a full secure boot. As Lennart Poettering mentions in a Google+ comment: "This is really just about providing the tools to implement the full trust chain from the firmware to the host OS, if Secure...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Syncthing GTK 0.6 Released With Nautilus, Nemo And Caja Integration  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/T6Dcd3Qg9mg/syncthing-gtk-06-released-with-nautilus.html
<lynxlynxlynx> ffs ff; youtube upload zabaše cpu do konca :s
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-adds-guix-system-distribution-to-list-of-endorsed-distributions
<Pepelka> FSF adds Guix System Distribution to list of endorsed distributions — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<zdobersek> neeeeeeeeeee
<Sky[x]> ce ima kdo kak lep primer horizontal timeline javascript se priporocam :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/3/7971561/ARM-new-2016-processors-cortex-a72?sf36014060=1
<Pepelka> ARM just introduced the processors that'll power smartphones in 2016 | The Verge
<Pepelka> »ARM has just released a suite of new CPU and GPU designs that'll make 2016's mobile devices faster and — more importantly — more power-efficient. The core of the new processors ARM is introducing...«
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> matr kdaj bojo že dal vn nov battery tech
<CrazyLemon> ko se bo splačalo
<dz0ny> haxor saša https://www.mail-archive.com/lugos-list@lugos.si/msg27616.html
<CrazyLemon> a sašo stalkaš? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: slučajni klik :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-04
<upd> .vreme
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> idioterna: wsp with irc.sioff.net/6697
<idioterna> dz0ny: last news je
<idioterna> 09:37<friedcell> hidra se ne zbudi :)
<dz0ny> a je kaka alternativa ? :)
<dz0ny> joj narobe svet
<idioterna> ja svarun.sioff.net
<idioterna> bi moral delat
<idioterna> sam dns je na isti masini kot ircd
<idioterna> tko da noben ne more spremenit zdej
<dz0ny> default search za thunderbird je bing
<napsy> a bing ze kj bolse rezultate ven mece?
<dz0ny> more porn
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> eh za to obstajajo drugi search providerji :D
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> koncno po dolcem casu spet s zbudu ukol 8h :>
<Sky[x]> sam sem pa ko megla zdj
<napsy> what u need
<napsy> is coffee
<Sky[x]> ne ne deluje coffe on me :)
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> s kolesom gres u mesto
<idioterna> pa si cist awake
<idioterna> jsm bil ob pol osmih v officu
<Sky[x]> to pa sigurno :D
<idioterna> pa cist naspidiran
<Sky[x]> jst sem ob 3h sele spat sel :)
<idioterna> jsm su ob 22h
<napsy> ve kdo kok bi naredu slow network simulator na virtualboxu? tc mi ne dela neki
<napsy> uh nvm, zdj mi dela :)
<dz0ny> napsy: comcast :)
<napsy> heh
<dz0ny> napsy: for real btw https://github.com/tylertreat/Comcast
<Pepelka> tylertreat/Comcast · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Comcast - Simulating shitty network connections so you can build better systems.«
<napsy> haha komiki :D
<napsy> thx, bom sprobu
<mihaweb> sm naroču "valueram" pa mojemu thinkpadu ni všeč. menda skoraj vsi drugi rami delajo, samo noname in valueram ne :D
<mihaweb> goddamn
<mihaweb> zdj pa moram probat menjat za kaj drugega, če bo pol delalo.. recimo http://www.amazon.co.uk/Transcend-TS512MSK64V3N-Memory-DDR3-1333/dp/B002PU9Q1W
<Pepelka> Buy Transcend TS512MSK64V3N Memory DDR3 1333 MHz 4 GB at Amazon.co.uk.
<Pepelka> »Designed For:ASUS K95VB ¦ ASUS N46VZ ¦ ASUS N56DY ¦ ASUS S46CB ¦ ASUS X450CA ¦ ASUS X450CC ¦ ASUS X450LAV ¦ ASUS X450LN ¦ ASUS X451CA ¦ ASUS X550VB ¦ Compaq Presario CQ42-103TU, CQ42-105TU, CQ42-109TU, CQ42-111TU, CQ42-152TX, CQ42-165TX, CQ42-167TU, CQ42-168TU, CQ42-189TX, CQ42-215TU, CQ42-216TU, CQ42-254TU, CQ42-254TX, CQ42-255TX, CQ42-256TX, CQ42-257TU, CQ42-258TU, CQ42-269TX, CQ42-275TX, CQ42-276TU, CQ43-306AU, CQ43-410AU, CQ62-418NR ¦ De
<mihaweb> kako mnenje?
<mihaweb> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/R-and-L-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/R500-amp-8GB-RAM/td-p/166774
<Pepelka> R500 & 8GB RAM - Lenovo Community
<Pepelka> »Has anybody upgrated his Thinkpad R500 with more than 4GB RAM? I am thinking to buy this Model, but before I want to be sure that the hardware and ...«
<mihaweb> http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/R-and-L-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/Can-the-R500-support-up-to-8-gigs-of-ram-with-windows-7-64-bit/td-p/233218/page/2
<Pepelka> Can the R500 support up to 8 gigs of ram with wind... - Page 2 - Lenovo Community
<Pepelka> »hello, can anyone please confirm that they were able to install window 7 64 bit  on a lenovo R500 model 2717-gu with 8 gigs of ram. I need to know ...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spZJrsssPA0
<Pepelka> SHOCKING interview with Nvidia engineer about the 970 fiasco - YouTube
<Pepelka> »An nvidia engineer was interviewed about the memory problems the GTX 970 users are facing, this is what he had to say!«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<Sky[x]> to pa nism vedu da je Go ubistvu nadomestek za C++
<upd> mokre sanje, c++ ne zamenja nič
<napsy> prej nadomestek za C
<napsy> c++ mora sam izumret
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> C++ ne more izumret
<idioterna> also Go je precej bl far out kokr C++
<napsy> oz. industrija ga mora nehat uporablat
<idioterna> matematiki se kr dost za glavo drzijo
<zdobersek> Y?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: !1
<idioterna> k je grd.
<zdobersek> the beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<zdobersek> al kok recejo
<napsy> bah humbug
<idioterna> matematicn beauty je v prafaktorjih.
<zdobersek> znanstveniki se itak drzijo fortrana
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> that's why!
<idioterna> no eni tut scipy zacenjajo nucat
<zdobersek> "because we don't need speed"
<napsy> i feel the need for speed
<zdobersek> the c++ life's for yee
<sasa84_> oooo zdobersek
<sasa84_> o/
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb nekaj zate! ker si tak kolinda fan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdSiLHQ3vy4
<Pepelka> Nives Celsijus - Kolinda (Official music video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Copyright: Nives Celsius TV. Sva prava pridržana. Niti jedan dio ovog videa ne smije se prenositi, kopirati ili distribuirati bez izričitog pisanog odobrenja...«
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: MišiLemon!
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84_ o/
 * sasa84_ začne pet "i paid my dues..."
<sasa84_> namen sm dala strap-on
<sasa84_> a bo kul CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> meaty strap-on..am i right sasa84_ ?!?
<sasa84_> oh no no no
<sasa84_> no!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> zdaj si končno lahko privoščim kolesarski dres!
<CrazyLemon> hvala sasa84_ !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> :*
<sasa84_> hvala tebi CrazyLemon za vso pomoč in podporo.
<sasa84_> veddno boš v naših srcih
<sasa84_> (da ne rečem še kje - strap-on hint)
<CrazyLemon> ko daš double d vem da to resno misliš :)
<sasa84_> lol
<sasa84_> c r a you wanna
<sasa84_> z y l madonna
<sasa84_> *čjirlidrka*
<sasa84_> juhuuu idioterna in celotno ljudstvo
<CrazyLemon> ob tej uri to počneš?!? sej ni še noč!
<lynxlynxlynx> ni za diagonalno brat :)
<mihaweb> iranci so hoteli hekat mojega ata
<mihaweb> goddamn
<mihaweb> this is war
<mihaweb> http://iei-co.com/
<Pepelka> .: i.e.i :.
<sasa84_> kaj so ? :D
<mihaweb> eh, nek virus je dobu na mail.. prejeto od poštnega strežnika od http://www.displaysigns.net/  ampak return-path pa pravi, da je ta iranski inštitut
<Pepelka> Display Signs - Sign Makers in London
<Pepelka> »Display Signs supply a wide range of quality signs that arrive on time & stock health & safety signs for next day delivery. Great signs & great value«
<dz0ny> fyi return path in real life ni
<mihaweb> v glavnem ata dost previden, da mene poklical :D
<dz0ny> tko da mas nek cudn spam filter ce je to skoz spustil
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ne vem zakaj je to, ker nima nič veze z mailom sploh.
<mihaweb> in zakaj bi iranci me pomirili, da inštaliram :D
<mihaweb> čeprav tudi displaysigns.net me ne navdaja z zaupanjem :D
<mihaweb> goddamn open relays
<mihaweb> se da to kej prijaviti? :D
<mihaweb> http://www.spamhelp.org/shopenrelay/
<Pepelka> SpamHelp.org SMTP Open Relay Test
<Pepelka> »SMTP open relay test script which is able to optionally report open relays to DSBL.«
<CrazyLemon> kako da ni return path in real life? js vedno ko grem v koper se po isti poti vrnem nazaj domov.. torej obstaja!
 * CrazyLemon drops the mic and walks away
<dz0ny> whois ip
<dz0ny> pis spam kontaktu
<mihaweb> Testing 217.45.236.118 on port 25... Error - could not connect to server
<mihaweb> abuse-mailbox:  abuse@btopenworld.com
<mihaweb> hja verjetno imajo oni idioti okužen mail server
<mihaweb> tak mi zgleda no :D
<mihaweb> open relay zgleda ni?
<sasa84_> juhuuu dz0ny
<dz0ny> heyoo
<napsy> ola
<idioterna> sasa84_: zivjo
<sasa84_> juhu napsy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Mezgec 6.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dubai?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aye
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ta Mezgec http://www.strava.com/segments/kozjak-spust-2071989?hl=en-GB
<Pepelka> Strava Segment | Kozjak spust
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo je zmagal?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Canvedish
<CrazyLemon> kul :9ž
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<idioterna> rakitna spust poglejte
<idioterna> http://www.strava.com/segments/spust-rakitna-4243655
<Pepelka> Strava Segment | Spust Rakitna
<zdobersek> idioterna: kje so profici?
<idioterna> dunno
<zdobersek> na kozjaku smo
<idioterna> jsm draftal za dvemi chopperji
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ni očitno? na prvem mestu!
<idioterna> drugac ne pridem niti bliz temu
<idioterna> borja jelic je se kr profi
<zdobersek> ne, ni
<idioterna> kva ni
<zdobersek> afaik
<idioterna> ce je zmagu maraton alpe
<zdobersek> kdaj?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<zdobersek> pr motomatu je bil dve leti http://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/Borja_Jelic
<Pepelka> Borja Jelic
<Pepelka> »Borja Jelic (born 5th December 1974) is a Slovenia road racing cyclist. Among his best results are th place at the and th place at the .«
<zdobersek> je pa isto softveras
<zdobersek> http://www.kktusmobil.si/novice/borja-jelic/
<Pepelka> Borja Jelič | Kolesarski klub Tušmobil
<zdobersek> ni profi.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.procyclingstats.com/find.php?keywords=zan+dobersek&GoFind=Go+Find
<Pepelka> ProCyclingStats
<CrazyLemon> why u no pro?
<CrazyLemon> you are such a pro material!
<idioterna> aja tak profi da bi u sluzbi bil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you never know ...
<sasa84_> zdobbie je že tko profi! :P
<sasa84_> kofi zdobersek?
<zdobbie> yes I am
<zdobbie> sasa84_: lepo prosim!
 * sasa84_ pristav đezvo
<zdobersek> sasa84_: y para mi tambien, porfavor
<sasa84_> haha :D
 * sasa84_ postreže kavico zdobersek in zdobbie
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> Namen:PLACILO
<CrazyLemon> pffffft!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ you are so not fun
<zdobersek> un-fun!
<Sky[x]> urh sem kliknu na tvoj host pa se mi je kr email odpru :D
<pitastrudl> rejoining
<sasa84_> sorči krejzek... ne more farovška kuharca poslat namen strap-on :P
<sasa84_> al pa sex usluge za 20€...
<sasa84_> a si tko pocen hooker al kaj?
<zdobersek> 60EUR of gtfo
<sasa84_> zdobersek: CrazyLemon računa po 20
<sasa84_> je ful pocn
<sasa84_> pocen
<sasa84_> za 20€ delaš z njim lohk swašta
<zdobersek> squeeze 'im!
<upd> https://www.mimovrste.com/graficne-kartice/gigabyte-graficna-kartica-gigabyte-amd-radeon-r9-270x-2-gb-pci-e-30-gv-r927xoc-2gd a jo kupi kdo 190€ lolol
<Pepelka> Gigabyte Grafična kartica Gigabyte AMD Radeon R9 270X, 2 GB, PCI-E 3.0 (GV-R927XOC-2GD) | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Grafična kartica Gigabyte R9 270X je zgrajena na 28 nm procesni tehnologiji in vključuje hitro vodilo PCI-E 3.0. Opremljena je z 2 GB hitrega pomnilnika GDDR5, ki deluje s frekvenco 5600 MHz ter s procesorjem, ki bije pri taktu 1100 MHz (boost).«
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbhGEr-zmZQ
<Pepelka> I Go to America.wmv - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I Go to America from Borat.«
<mihaweb> upd: slab popust maš to :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej.. prvič je poceni, pol ko so hooked pa gre cena gor
<CrazyLemon> :>
<upd> 25€ za 4 mesece uporabe
<mihaweb> upd: že takoj ko odpreš embalažo cena pade vsaj za 30% no
<mihaweb> ti pa praviš zdaj še 4 mesece hm hm
<mihaweb> jaz itak ne kopujem, sam težim ti :D
<idioterna> js dam 100
<upd> sej tolk je dejansko vredna :d
<mihaweb> pa no morda je 150 ane.. če je dobro ohranjena pa to :)
<mihaweb> ampak ne kupujem :p
<upd> a res nebi, ti dam zravn Å¡e windows xp
<idioterna> ze mam linukse
<zdobersek> kolk njih?
<idioterna> sedemnajst
<idioterna> mlad perspektiven kader
<zdobersek> lepo, lepo
<idioterna> jejheta
<idioterna>     ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'NaN'
<zdobersek> duuh
<zdobersek> sasa84: 4. kava!
 * zdobersek postreze se sasa84
<sasa84> oooo, hvala zdobersek :*
<zdobersek> nzk!
<pitastrudl> sup
<zdobersek> NO KOFFEEETS FOR YOU
<pitastrudl> :(
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjdD-Xx9r-M#t=3m38
<Pepelka> Europa no es como Italia - YouTube
<Pepelka> »diferencias entre los italianos y los demas europeos hecho por Bruno Bozzetto«
<pitastrudl> lolwut
<idioterna> a ne ves kaj je ekspreso.
<zdobersek> tole je pa ze staarooo
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi idioterna ni mlad an
<pitastrudl> ja vem kaj je ekspreso
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mlajsi kot ti!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but still old!
<idioterna> koks pa ti str CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> soon to be 87
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> jsm starejsi
<idioterna> jsm ibar.
<CrazyLemon> ibar? ibro? !g twitter taxi ibro
<Pepelka> Taksist Ibro (@LJ_Taksist) | Twitter https://twitter.com/lj_taksist
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ej kaksno imate kej navado pisat imena tabel v bazi ? :>
<Sky[x]> ce gre za uporabnike kako pol poimenujete tabelo Users ali User ?
<Sky[x]> ubistvu je vprasanje ali tebele poimenovati v mnozini ali obvezno v ednini
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi users, si pa slabo postavil vprašanje
<lynxlynxlynx> intuitivno ime se nanaša na vsebino
<lynxlynxlynx> katera od množinskih oblik bo najbolj primerna bo isto odvisna od tega
<lynxlynxlynx> a bodo v tabeli podatki samo o enem, dveh, treh, petih ... uporabnikih?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ibar so stari ciki
<idioterna> starejsi od 57
<idioterna> also kok si zares star
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx: notri bodo vsi uporabniki ki se bodo registrirali na strani recimo
<pitastrudl> rabi kdo znc račun?
<pitastrudl> ali pa quassel račun
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx: User is a reserved keyword in SQL so you cannot use it as table name. :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa maš že dva argumenta proti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pitastrudl: kaj bi človk mel od tega?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna dovolj da mi mama dovoli kupit ubuntu.si kolesarski dres! :) zdaj pa odidem ubuntu pofixat
<pitastrudl> lynxlynxlynx vprašu sm če kdo rab, ne pa razlog
<pitastrudl> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> slabo to prodajaš
<pitastrudl> sej ne prodajam
<pitastrudl> podarjam
<lynxlynxlynx> tako se reče, nisem mislil dobesedno
<pitastrudl> pač če kdo rabi bo že vedu zakaj
<pitastrudl> ni mi treba dajat razloga
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> so salty
<slax0r> Sky[x]: imena tabel vedno users, ne user, groups, ne group,... you get the point
<Sky[x]> slax0r: tnx
<Sky[x]> slax0r: p mi znas povedat kak razlog zakaj tako ? :)
<slax0r> razen ce bos imel tabelo za samo en zapis, kar je mal nesmiselno :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<slax0r> ker je logicno, ker je nabor uporabnikov tam, ne samo en uporabnik
<Sky[x]> ok stekam
<slax0r> pa ne delat kot smo mi nekaj casa
<slax0r> ime tabele v anglescini
<slax0r> prvih par columnov se v anglescini potem pa kar slovenscina dalje
<slax0r> mogoce se kak angleski vmes
<slax0r> seveda vse nullable, who the fuck cares,....
<slax0r> in podobne cvetke
<Sky[x]> vse se v anglescini  pisece si to mislu povedat ?
<Sky[x]> :D
<slax0r> Sky[x]: ma lahko je tudi v slovenscini, samo upaj da projekt ne bo nikoli sel cez mejo :)
<slax0r> sam naj bo konsistentno
<slax0r> mi smo bli takrat v sili z tem projektom, sef je zacel, mi smo pa pocas prihajal zraven, dodajal stvari, vsak po svoje seveda
<slax0r> po letu dni smo se odlocili da kaj drugega kot kompletni rewrite nam ne preostane
<zdobersek> http://www.wired.com/2015/02/fcc-chairman-wheeler-net-neutrality/
<Pepelka> FCC Chairman Tom Wheeler: This Is How We Will Ensure Net Neutrality | WIRED
<Pepelka> »I am proposing the FCC use its Title II authority to implement and enforce open internet protections, banning paid prioritization, and the blocking and throttling of lawful content and services.«
<zdobersek> .gif it's happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/QAgWTCgo9uKI0/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a si pol poslal mere? :)
<Sky[x]> slax0r: so mi znani taki projekti, sf zacne, dnar se zacne obracat potem pa prides kmalu do rewrita :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si ti?
<zdobersek> si lohk spravu cifre v excel?
<yang_> .vreme strunjan
<jabuk> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 7.4°C @04.02.2015 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% vzhodnik 9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:59, Kulminacija: 11:20:43, Sončni zahod: 16:16:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 51min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang_> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7°C @04.02.2015 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% vzhodnik 3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:33, Kulminacija: 11:20:15, Sončni zahod: 16:15:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 51min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev_> a si bo kdo kupu raspi2? :D
<Sky[x]> msev_: ga imas ?
<msev_> nope
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poskusil sem.. ni uspelo, uporabil calc instead
<zdobersek> msev_: je ze v tranzitu
<zdobersek> oz. bi moral bit, ponavadi dobim iz Farnella v 2 dneh
<msev_> nice
<msev_> zakaj ga boš pa uporabljal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in nisi omenil da ga boš naročil.. prasec :/
<msev_> hišna avtomacija? nas? ...
<msev_> in zakaj ne odroid c1
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je za Pi ja voljo več dokumentacije in podpore!
<dz0ny> k Å¡e ne podpira snappy :>
<CrazyLemon> like ubuntu snappy! coz its snappy and cool!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi za a5 naj bi bil na voljo snappy :)
<dz0ny> ceprov tud tist ne dela glih
<msev_> zihr ga je kupu zarad win10 supporta (troll)
<dz0ny> core iamge ne dela
<dz0ny> k vse te naprave nimajo rtc
<dz0ny> in pol systed refuse to operate
<CrazyLemon> pfft.. ta systemd sam težave dela!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: PEBKAC
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ti si!
<dz0ny> glihkar sem dobil Task #1984 and it includes spying
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> RESOLVED WONTFIX
<dz0ny> .apt sys/cdefs.h
<dz0ny> .aptf sys/cdefs.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/sys/cdefs.h > libc6-dev-amd64 [not amd64],
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libc6-dev-i386 [not i386]
<jabuk> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/sys/cdefs.h > libc6-dev [not amd64]
<jabuk> /usr/include/freebsd/sys/cdefs.h > freebsd-glue
<jabuk> /usr/include/diet/sys/cdefs.h > dietlibc-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/bsd/sys/cdefs.h > libbsd-dev
<jabuk> /usr/i686-w64-mingw32/include/sys/cdefs.h > mingw-w64-i686-dev
<jabuk> /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/include/sys/cdefs.h > libc6-dev-armhf-cross
<jabuk> /usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/include/sys/cdefs.h > libc6-dev-armel-cross
<jabuk> /usr/arm-linux-androideabi/include/sys/cdefs.h > gcc-arm-linux-androideabi
<jabuk> /usr/aarch64-linux-gnu/include/sys/cdefs.h > libc6-dev-arm64-cross
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> ffff
<dz0ny> aaa
<dz0ny> .apt libc6-dev
<jabuk> libc6-dev-ppc64-powerpc-cross {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libc6-dev-powerpc-cross {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libc6-dev-i386 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libc6-dev-armhf-cross {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libc6-dev-armhf-armel-cross {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libc6-dev-armel-cross {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libc6-dev-armel-armhf-cross {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libc6-dev-arm64-cross {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libc6-dev-amd64 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libc6-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<pitastrudl> .apt swig
<jabuk> swig2.0 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> swig1.3-examples {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> swig1.3-doc {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> swig1.3 {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> swig-examples {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> swig-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> python-swiginac {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> libcableswig-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> cableswig {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> swig {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/02/04/microsoft-reportedly-buys-sunrise-calendar-100-million/
<Pepelka> Microsoft Reportedly Buys Sunrise Calendar For Over $100 Million
<Pepelka> »Like any company out there, Microsoft wants you to use its products. In those cases when you choose not to, it reserves the right to buy whatever it is tha... by Bertel King, Jr. in Applications, News«
<CrazyLemon> pfft.. takoj ko začnem ga uporabljat ga MS kupi.. naključje? i think not
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.7°C @04.02.2015 22:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% vzhodnik 3.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:33, Kulminacija: 11:20:15, Sončni zahod: 16:15:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 51min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-05
<jabuk> M 2 > 3.km SV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @05/02/2015 06:08:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.45+E
<tadej> ali kdo ve kako na google vklopim inbox app za svojo domeno?
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> dunno, je to sploh mozn? a ni inbox se beta produkt?
<slax0r> jutro
<miha> jutro
<miha> slax0r: kaj novega? :)
<slax0r> nista :)
<miha> :)
<idioterna> sneg!
<miha> 2 metra!
<slax0r> ni snega! jupi
<idioterna> kr dost ljudi se z bicikli danes pelje
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/lots-of-tracks.jpg
<yang_> idioterna, bencin je vedno drazji
<idioterna> nism opazu
<idioterna> nazadne k sm pelu druzinski avto tankat je blo 1.1neki evra
<yang_> ?
<yang_> najcenej je bil 1.3x pa se to po 3h letih
<idioterna> dunno, ne spoznam se na bencin, sam na stevilke
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bone-wagon.jpg
<miha> idioterna: uporaben si :D
<idioterna> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> http://ahbl.org/content/last-notice-wildcarding-services-jan-1st
<Pepelka> Last Notice: Wildcarding of Services Jan 1st | The Abusive Hosts Blocking List
<Pepelka> »As promised in April, on Jan 1st, 2015, i'll be wildcarding all zones no longer in operation - this includes rhsbl.ahbl.org, dnsbl.ahbl.org, and ircbl.ahbl.org.  This means that these services will return positive responses for any queries.If you are still using these services, this may cause you to incorrectly tag e-mail as spam, or create ot«
<lynxlynxlynx> perfect >>
<dz0ny> https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/weathermans-day/
<Pepelka> Weatherman's Day - 5th Feb, 2015 | Days Of The Year
<idioterna> yang_: a, ze vidm
<idioterna> js dizl tankam, ker mamo traktor
<idioterna> zato je bil 1.1
<dz0ny> zen.spamhaus.org
<dz0ny> dnsbl.sorbs.net
<dz0ny> all fine here :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: to ne zgleda aktivno sploh ze kr neki casa :>
<lynxlynxlynx> ja sam kakšen glup shutdown
<lynxlynxlynx> kr vse bo true
<lynxlynxlynx> http://velika-polana.si/ <-- sej nimam samo jst fentanih Å¡umnikov?
<Pepelka> ObÄŤina Velika Polana
<zdobersek> aye
<idioterna> obština?
<idioterna> > a se sam men zdi al ni najbl primern grafk na zaslonu http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/simgad/2578230673130894884
<zdobbie> idioterna: fixed http://i.imgur.com/LyKG58f.gif
<idioterna> zdobbie: thanks, this really makes me feel much better!
<CrazyLemon> lol :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B9EcV2NIMAAph_7.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> a lot of snow
<zdobersek> sej so rekl, 0.8m
<zdobersek> al 0.8cm?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni dons Mezgec sprintu
<dz0ny> zdobersek: zakaj so pa Å¡ole pri vas zaprl jutr?
<CrazyLemon> zaradi snega!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo ap je ? kittel?
<dz0ny> 0.8cm snega
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Degenkolb
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> kje je kittel? zdelo se mi je da je on na prvem mestu za Å¡printe
<zdobersek> dz0ny: predpocitnice
<dz0ny> zdobersek: :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: trenira
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pr nas sam burja, pri vas?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny same :)
<dz0ny> al maestral :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny burja :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak če me spomin ne moti.. burja februarja ponavadi pomeni da se približuje lepše vreme :)
<CrazyLemon> če me spomin ne moti :D
<zdobersek> yer memory, annoying fucker
<yang_> idioterna ne vem kok je dizl, ampak je bil ze drazji kot bencin
<Sky[x]> DRIJA – Iz Centra šolskih in obšolskih dejavnosti Vojsko so poklicali na pomoč, saj potrebujejo prevoz za štirinajst otrok in dve učiteljici do Idrije, ker je cesta neprevozna.
<Sky[x]> Prevoz bodo organizirali reševalci postaje GRS Tolmin, poroča uprava za zaščito in reševanje.
<Sky[x]> in cela novica iz tega na slovenskih novicah bah
<lynxlynxlynx> ej, a se da spravit :hover ipd. stile v inline obliko?
<Sky[x]> huh ne bi vedu :(
<lynxlynxlynx> no go zgleda
<zdobersek> v Celju zaprte srednje sole
<zdobersek> zakaj??
<zdobersek> banda mlada, po lokalih bojo cel dan slonel
<Sky[x]> jp :)
<napsy> woooho
<napsy> ni sole
<napsy> a je res takak kriza?
<napsy> taka*
<zdobersek> napsy: ne se
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/dan-ko-praznujejo-vsi-ljubitelji-nutelle.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Dan, ko praznujejo vsi ljubitelji Nutelle
<Pepelka> »Peti februar je že osmo leto zapored svetovni dan Nutelle. Ljubitelji čokoladno-lešnikovega namaza ga obeležujejo predvsem z objavami na družbenih omrežjih in z uživanjem v tej sladki pregrehi.«
<zdobersek> lih dons sem se upru skusnjavi in sel iz trgovine brez nje ...
<napsy> hell yea!
<napsy> sm lih ucer nabavu eno novo flasko nutelle :D
<lynxlynxlynx> 57% cuker
<napsy> score!
<idioterna> yang_: sej bencin je odpadni produkt pri delanju dizla
<idioterna> yang_: cenej je sam zato k avtoprevozniki tezijo da ne morjo placvat polne cene
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5xeNePF-cg
<Pepelka> Womans Force Field Has An Epic Fail - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Drop a Like to Support & Enjoy !! What a bunch of psychos. They think they can create force fields to stop each other. Clearly one woman doesn't possess the ...«
<idioterna> yang_: :avstrija: http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/ap0oX7b_700b.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx pa si poskusil <a href="//www.ubuntu.si" style="{color: #dd4814} :hover {text-decoration: underline}" > </a> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: can't  see you laughing through my force field
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm gonna knock down you and your force field!
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: novejši standardi ne dopuščajo, tako da bi lahko samo po sreči delalo in ni zanesljivo
<lynxlynxlynx> v inline (psevdo)selektorji nimajo mesta, ker se smatra da je element že izbran
<CrazyLemon> pfft.. new stuff always breaks stuff *cough* systemd *cough*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se vedno, PEBKAC
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tako sem prebral no!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: koga farbas ...
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.promet.si
<jabuk> www.promet.si ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Sky[x]> wtf
<Sky[x]> tolk navala al kva :D
<Sky[x]> redirect je :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.promet.si/portal/sl/razmere.aspx
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jp... vsi refreshajo promet.si
<Pepelka> Prometno-informacijski center - Razmere na cestah
<Pepelka> »Prometni informacijski center za državne ceste v Republiki Sloveniji.«
<Sky[x]> gremo se mi :D
 * CrazyLemon to že počne en čas
<yang_> idioterna ja mozno, izdelava dizla je drazja
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: na silolovem modemu se da omejit p2p?
<slax0r> da bi ga cist skinu, sploh cez dan
<CrazyLemon> slax0r da se "omejit" v nastavitvah na moj.telekom.si.. no v bistvu izvajajo qos to je pa vse
<slax0r> epic -.-
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a to bi na splošno omejil p2p? ker ena možnost, ki to sploh ni, je recimo parental control in omejiš dostop do trackerjev.. če so ti znani seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> to je pa vse kar mi pade na pamet oziroma kar je mogoče počet na modem/routerju :)
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B9FFZB5IQAALjmX.png:large
<idioterna> legit
<CrazyLemon> ane.. sej je T-2 v povezavi
<zdobersek> account suspended :'(
<slax0r> dragi t2 uporabnikov
<slax0r> uporabljati jaz prevakalnikov google
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/02/05/chrome-v41-includes-privacy-friendly-flag-reduce-referrer-information-http-headers/
<Pepelka> Chrome v41 Includes Privacy-Friendly Flag To Reduce Referrer Information In HTTP Headers
<Pepelka> »A new flag added to Chrome v41, currently in beta, reduces the information about referring websites shared with others as you browse the web. The default b... by Jacob Long in Applications, Google, News«
<yang_> privacy friendlt flag haha
<yang_> chrome ni glih znan kot privacy respecting browser, celo spletne strani blokira, ce je v googlovem seznamu
<idioterna> sej mas chromium
<idioterna> pa izklops to
<yang_> je pa stabilen, dobro je napisan
<idioterna> sej firefox je tut
<idioterna> pa rekonq tut
<yang_> firefox niti ni
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> dunno, men zgleda kr uredu
<yang_> dostkrat zabije cpu
<idioterna> eh
<yang_> bbl
<zdobersek> !t de en vier tage zuvor
<Pepelka> four days before
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/1907465_919432251430285_6936858762203593512_n.jpg?oh=db948367a54516d5fef89f7a7f9b6ffd&oe=555979AD
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> kaj zdej miške ;)
 * CrazyLemon humps sasa84 
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> ou :D
<sasa84> Å¡e krejzek, Å¡eeee :D
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon...ti pravš, d je dobr fon htc 610 a ne?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne!
<CrazyLemon> pravim da je dovolj dober zate!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> v pondelk greva s fotrom uredit telekom zadeve...pa grem na mobitel :P
<sasa84> in zdej iščem fon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 iphone 6! plus!
<sasa84> ja...sm že tam :P
<sasa84> kaj pa lg g2 mini?
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock
<Pepelka> gorhill/uBlock · GitHub
<Pepelka> »uBlock - µBlock - An efficient blocker for Chromium, Firefox, and Safari. Fast and lean.«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 karkoli je mini pomeni da je mini z razlogom
<CrazyLemon> just..dont :)
<CrazyLemon> vidu sem tisti z3 compact
<CrazyLemon> sestrična ga ima.. bruh :)
<CrazyLemon> pa naj bi kao mel flagship specifikacije etc... zgleda obupno
<sasa84> k htc 816 je pa kr mal draži...pride dobrih 9€ na mesc
<CrazyLemon> zaslon zgleda kot da je 320x200
<CrazyLemon> še moj s2 je mel boljši zaslon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..zdaj gledaš dva različno velika telefona
<CrazyLemon> za 0.8" je večji 816
<sasa84> tale sony je 3,5...pa bi kr kej večjega zdej :P
<sasa84> pa tud... 816 je kr cena, skor bolš kupt galaxya 4
<CrazyLemon> dej link
<CrazyLemon> pa sasa84 5.5" je kr.. veliko! predstavljaj si da imaš v rokah 5.5 inčnega
<CrazyLemon> ni malo!
<sasa84> 4,7 se mi zdi, d je med boljšimi opcijami
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ko boš šla v ponedeljek pač sprobaš oba.. preveriš kateri ti je bolj všeč pa je problem rešen :)
<CrazyLemon> pa boš videla a ti je 5.5" preveč ali premalo :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/mobiteli-in-naprave/mobiteli/lg-g3-s
<sasa84> ?
<Pepelka> LG G3 S - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<Pepelka> »LG G3 S odlikujejo priročnost in kompaktnost, zaslon HD IPS 12,7cm (5''), samodejni laserski fokus in vzdržljiva baterija. Je prefinjenega kovinskega videza, usločene oblike ter omogoča boljši oprijem in občutek pri rokovanju. Velik 5’’ HD-zaslon s tehnologijo IPS ponuja živahne in realistične barve. Fotoaparat 8 MP z lasersko tehnologijo omogoča izjemno hitro ostrenje, ne glede na svetlobo. S funkcijami Touch & Shoot, Knock code, Smart Ke
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta je podoben kot 816
<sasa84> cena pa kr ugodna
<CrazyLemon> a kdo uporablja https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock ?
<Pepelka> gorhill/uBlock · GitHub
<Pepelka> »uBlock - µBlock - An efficient blocker for Chromium, Firefox, and Safari. Fast and lean.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: galaxy III se splača kupt?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hm no ja.. to je že kar star telefon.. ni slab sam star
<CrazyLemon> tko kot jure
 * CrazyLemon hides in the dark
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/raign/raign-empire-of-our-own-1
<Pepelka> RAIGN - Empire Of Our Own by RAIGN - Hear the world’s sounds
<Pepelka> »As heard on The hit TV show The 100 Season 2 Episode 11AVAILIBLE FOR PURCHASE ON ITUNES NOW https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/empire-of-our-own-single/id964689857?ls=1«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vsi normalni ljudje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če ga dobiš zelo poceni.. go for it :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm.. kdo potem uporablja adblock+ ?
<sasa84> s3 je 166,80
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a je to s3 lte ?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ista cena je tud galaxy alpha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nemogoče
<sasa84> pardon!
<sasa84> a3
<sasa84> :$
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> če dobiš galaxy alpha za 166,80.. kupi še enga zame :D
<upd> kak je naslov une risanke k so konji, k govorijo pa wombat po tvju je bila včasih
<sasa84> lol, glih dns sm ga vidla :D
<dz0ny> btw google devices shop je aktivna za si zdje :)
<CrazyLemon> fools and horses!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny resno???
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_6_blue_32gb
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> Sorry! Devices on Google Play is not available in your country yet.
<CrazyLemon> We're working to bring devices to more countries as quickly as possible.
<CrazyLemon> Please check back again soon.
<CrazyLemon> fcker.. not funny
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> :>
<upd> got it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GMhXpICNU4
<Pepelka> The Silver Brumby Opening Theme - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Opening Theme song "Son of the Wind" from the Silver Brumby animated series«
<CrazyLemon> i hope your penis will burn while peeing!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/mHqcgyY.png
<CrazyLemon> right.. tudi js lahko uporabim .us proxy
<CrazyLemon> in nato dam translate this page
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pozabu si $$
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> nism dal tranlslate :)
<dz0ny> pozabu sem da sm na vpn
<CrazyLemon> MHM
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a lohk zdej povem med čem izbiram pa daš svoje mnenje? :P
<sasa84> samsung galaxy a3, galaxy s III (lte), lg g3 s in htc desire 610
<sasa84> tile so tam okol 200€
<dz0ny> deire ne
<dz0ny> desire*
<sasa84> ok
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: LG G3 S je palstik al ma kej kovine
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/BJwWzLv.png jao
<sasa84> The material used for the back is another thing of interest. LG has produced a polycarbonate plastic that looks like having a metallic finish, but it feels likes plastic nonetheless.
<sasa84> plastika :P
<dz0ny> biga kr vzel
<dz0ny> sam zarad baterije
<dz0ny> pa lolipop ma native
<CrazyLemon> lg koliko js vem ne uporablja pri nobenem telefonu kaj preveč kovine
<CrazyLemon> pa tale S me malo moti pri G3 :)
<sasa84> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/mobiteli-in-naprave/mobiteli/lg-g3-s
<Pepelka> LG G3 S - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<Pepelka> »LG G3 S odlikujejo priročnost in kompaktnost, zaslon HD IPS 12,7cm (5''), samodejni laserski fokus in vzdržljiva baterija. Je prefinjenega kovinskega videza, usločene oblike ter omogoča boljši oprijem in občutek pri rokovanju. Velik 5’’ HD-zaslon s tehnologijo IPS ponuja živahne in realistične barve. Fotoaparat 8 MP z lasersko tehnologijo omogoča izjemno hitro ostrenje, ne glede na svetlobo. S funkcijami Touch & Shoot, Knock code, Smart Ke
<sasa84> tole je ta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ne desire? :)
<CrazyLemon> meh.. S is for small
<CrazyLemon> no speed :D
<CrazyLemon> not*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: old stuff prodajajo
<dz0ny> baterija Å¡voh
<dz0ny> pa na upgrade pozabjo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Å¡voh? 2500 mAh ni Å¡voh
<sasa84> tale lh ma 2540
<dz0ny> un je 3A
<CrazyLemon> aja.. ti govoriš za desire
<sasa84> lg*
<sasa84> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/mobiteli-in-naprave/primerjava-mobitelov/samsung-galaxy-a3/lg-g3-s/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-lte
<Pepelka> Primerjava mobitelov - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<sasa84> evo fanta :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 evo tebi.. midva že imava telefon :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sej tale lg je kr kul...sam ma sam 1gb rama
<sasa84> a ni tole mal mal?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej.. mene takoj prepriča 2gb rama pri s3
<CrazyLemon> pa prečekiral bi kako je z cyanogenmod podporo
<CrazyLemon> ker ni za pričakovat da boš dočakala lollipop
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa lepši lg kot pa s3 :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny> moj htc is still nicer :)
<CrazyLemon> moj nexus is nicerer
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej ko ni ovitka gor.. matr je sexy takrat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> men ej tud lepš lg :P
<dz0ny> lg je bl podprt ker ga ma kup USA operaterjev
<sasa84> dz0ny: navijaš za lg?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> vsi so Å¡krt :>
<dz0ny> i don't like plastika
<idioterna> js navijam vuhle mulariji
<dz0ny> kaj so pa ušpičl?
<idioterna> ne vem se, niso se priznal :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..vzemi tistga ki ti je lepši ko boš bila v ponedeljek tam :)
<CrazyLemon> ker če boš kupila tistega ki ti ni preveč lep
<CrazyLemon> boš potem čez čas se po glavi tepla :)
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> lep?
<idioterna> kva ma pa to veze
<idioterna> vazn je kaj zna!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ti pač ne razumeš tega! če je lep pol te ni sram ga dat na mizo ko piješ kofe!
<dz0ny> jaz hočem da je železen, CrazyLemon lep, eni da ma dobro vibro ...
<CrazyLemon> in saša spije ogromno kave!
<dz0ny> svega in svašta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny železen? why on earth :)
<CrazyLemon> nexus je čist lep tudi če ni okvir iz kovine
<dz0ny> če je nuja ga lahko uporabim kot orožje, za odpirat piksne, preživi padec(+to da ga pohodiš) z žepa bp
<dz0ny> nadaljujem?
<sasa84> men je vseen al je plastika al titan :P
<sasa84> tale sony plastika je padla z avta, po Å¡tengah, traktor ga je rukal...pa je brez praske :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a bo tudi zaslon iz kovine? :) al bo e-papir?? :)
<idioterna> sram na mizo what
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> hipsterska etiketa
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sasa84> ah, fonk fon...sam d je solidn :)
<sasa84> fon*
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> kako je slo dons z biciklom :)
<idioterna> jsm rabu skor 40 minut v vsako smer
<idioterna> https://app.strava.com/activities/250845578
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sasa84> oj anny_
<anny_> oj sasa84
<anny_> dolgo te ni bilo
<anny_> brez težav
<anny_> kolesarske splužene, odjuga
<anny_> idioterna, vprašaj me jutri
<idioterna> ja sej jutr tut grem
<anny_> hm
<idioterna> jsm kr impresioniran z letosnjim pluzenjem kolesarskih
<anny_> ja, pridni so
<idioterna> kr velik folka gre s kolesom tut
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/lots-of-tracks.jpg
<anny_> včasih je bilo to mesto za odlaganje kupov snega
<idioterna> pa tole sm sliku
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bela-ljubljana.jpg
<idioterna> pa http://bou.si/pic/bone-wagon.jpg
<idioterna> pa mojga trusty turista
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/turist-pulling-more-than-its-fair-share.jpg
<idioterna> na mostu cez obvoznco :)
<anny_> auč
<idioterna> dobr se drzi
<anny_> zadnja slika je pa ekstremna
<idioterna> to je blo v tork se mi zdi
<idioterna> al pa sredo
<anny_> tu se pa že splača razmislit, če bi šel peš ali z busom
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> sem mislu jit pes ampak je vseen hitrej z biciklom
<idioterna> pa itak mam za ekstremno vreme tut tega cak
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/winter-gear.jpg pa http://bou.si/pic/excellent-winter-gear.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> ej
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<anny_> kot veš
<anny_> ena za vse moške člane kanala :)
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlCRuysP7LA
<Pepelka> Dangerous Chinese girl with Umbrella fighting 1 vs 3 in the bar! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »If you want to fight in a bar, look around for chinese girl with umbrella!«
<zdobersek> SMACKED WITH UM-B-RELLA-ELLA-ELLA-EEE-EEE
<yang_> anny_: http://jp.si/McNigga.mp4
<anny_> klinični primer
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> ej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ayoo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mayo
<zdobersek> REGULAR ORDINARY SWEDISH MEAL TIME
<idioterna> sup olaf
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<zdobersek> .gif you talkin to me?
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/CYUDHVmioGETu/giphy.gif
<yang_> idioterna: a si probal it na antarktiko na izlet z biciklom ? Tm mas skoz zamete
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.7°C @05.02.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% severovzhodnik 4.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:23:17, Kulminacija: 11:20:21, Sončni zahod: 16:17:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 54min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .gif olaf frozen
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/6iuW8LQAZ3mNi/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evo neki zate http://www.nextdesks.com/air-pro
<Pepelka> Air Pro Model | NextDesk
<Pepelka> »NextDesk Air Pro delivers more power, more stability, and increased weight capacity to create the best-in-class standing desk.«
<zdobersek> uuu
<zdobersek> .yt dwight standing desk
<jabuk> The Office Standing Desk (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8jlbBrn3ys ♥1 ▶353
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> dwight was ahead of his time
<idioterna> yang_: sm, pa je bla cesta zaprta.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ampak ne, ne morem jst kot sportnik stat 12h na dan
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1eTYQduT5k
<Pepelka> Asian Jim Prank | The Office US - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Asian Jim Prank | The Office US Watch another clip from The Office US, 'Angry Andy': http://bit.ly/1232y5T Subscribe for more clips: http://bit.ly/SubscribeC...«
<zdobersek> ^ racist spreading racism
<yang_> idioterna: sej gres lahko z ladjo in juzne amerike, tko kt benka pulko
<idioterna> nism domobranc, da bi iz juzne amerike hodu!
<yang_> sam tale benka pulko je mela pa ful zanimivo predavanje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek is it racist? i think not!
<yang_> ko se je vrnila iz poti okoli sveta je nekaj casa predavala
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: think more, then
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i think less.. just because
<yang_> ornk piha
<yang_> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.7°C @05.02.2015 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% vzhodnik 5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:23:17, Kulminacija: 11:20:21, Sončni zahod: 16:17:25
<yang_> .vreme postojna
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 54min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -1.5°C @05.02.2015 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% severovzhodnik 6.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:21:53, Kulminacija: 11:18:25, Sončni zahod: 16:14:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 53min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang_> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): -3°C @05.02.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:20:15, Kulminacija: 11:17:04, Sončni zahod: 16:13:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 53min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme CJELE
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 0°C @05.02.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% zahodnik 1.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:47, Kulminacija: 11:14:12, Sončni zahod: 16:09:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 50min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -1.5°C @05.02.2015 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% severovzhodnik 6.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:21:34, Kulminacija: 11:18:00, Sončni zahod: 16:14:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 52min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> dz0ny: pr vas pada?
<dz0ny> zdejle začel
<sasa84_> a bo res tok hudo kt pravjo?
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> sej mamo sanke!
<idioterna> lej!
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/bone-wagon.jpg
<sasa84_> idioterna: jaz sem dala svoje sanke sosedom... mogoče jih bom zahtevala nazaj :P
<yang_> uh, jst sem brez sank ze kakih 10 let najmanj :)
<anny_> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> js grem tut spat
<idioterna> lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-06
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.4°C @06.02.2015 0:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 7.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:00, Kulminacija: 11:20:27, Sončni zahod: 16:18:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 56min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.5°C @06.02.2015 3:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% vzhodnik 6.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:00, Kulminacija: 11:20:27, Sončni zahod: 16:18:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 56min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<miha> http://gizmodo.com/the-world-s-email-encryption-software-relies-on-a-guy-w-1683980634
<Pepelka> The World’s Email Encryption Relies on a Guy Who Is Going Broke
<Pepelka> »The man who built the free email encryption software used by whistleblower Edward Snowden, as well as hundreds of thousands of journalists, dissidents and security-minded people around the world, is running out of money to keep his project alive.«
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> ni ga.
<zdobbie> ONE OF US (well, you)
<zdobbie> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/GX-501C_Redacted-150x150.jpg
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/02/how-to-build-a-clandestine-drug-lab-images-from-the-silk-road-trial/
<Pepelka> Drugs, chatlogs, and fake IDs: Images from the Silk Road trial | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Here are a few of the more than 300 exhibits that got Ross Ulbricht convicted.«
<zdobbie> too many cooks too many cooks http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/GX-402-980x757.jpg
<idioterna> na alberta ma tezo napisano
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> sup
<miha> jutro
<miha> http://gizmodo.com/the-world-s-email-encryption-software-relies-on-a-guy-w-1683980634 Å¡e enkrat :)
<Pepelka> The World’s Email Encryption Relies on a Guy Who Is Going Broke
<Pepelka> »The man who built the free email encryption software used by whistleblower Edward Snowden, as well as hundreds of thousands of journalists, dissidents and security-minded people around the world, is running out of money to keep his project alive.«
<idioterna> miha: sej je dobu $100k
<idioterna> miha: https://twitter.com/stripe/status/563449352635432960
<Pepelka> Stripe on Twitter: "Stripe and Facebook are going to sponsor @gnupg development with $50k/year each."
<miha> aja kul :)
<idioterna> na let!
<zdobersek> there it is, fuckin' backdoors abound
<idioterna> http://pavlin.si/tmp/sneg.JPG
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ste se ze odkopal?
<slax0r> how I feel right now: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTMixrxQsSY
<Pepelka> Hitlerja zanima, kdaj bo sneg - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hitlerja zanima, kdaj bo sneg«
<napsy> mah
<napsy> isto je blo na sihtu, ena sodelavka ucer cist panicna zjutri kok bom o mi domov prisli
<napsy> ce je za kj dober tv, pol je za ustvarjanje panike
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> use sole pozaprl
<slax0r> ceste
<slax0r> itd
<slax0r> tile 24kur tk napihujejo use
<slax0r> nonstop, sneg sneg sneg
<slax0r> ja pa so fucking what?
<idioterna> men je pa fino
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/doesnt-really-feel-like-a-lot-of-snow.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljanski-turist.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/fuzinska-obvoznica.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/sneg-na-vasi.jpg
<slax0r> idioterna: no ja, tolk kot je na prvi sliki na cesti, je pri nas po travi itd. :)
<zdobersek> sneg sneg severina sneg
<zdobersek> clickwhores
<napsy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-electron_universe
<Pepelka> One-electron universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> my electron is your electron!
<napsy> svasta, kere ideje
<napsy> prav da si belci in crnci delimo isti elektron
<zdobersek> whaaaa
<idioterna> hehe
<yang_> Rdeči alarm 0 cm novga snega
<yang_> V slovenskih novicah je pisalo "prihaja metež stoletja"
<zdobersek> ... just not here
<CrazyLemon> woohoo kera reklama za Ubuntu.. DPR ga je uporabljal! kar pomeni its super secure you can almost run a site and sell drugs there
<yang_> .vreme unec
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -2.5°C @06.02.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% severnik 2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:20:23, Kulminacija: 11:18:12, Sončni zahod: 16:16:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 55min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> yang_: zakaj pa beres slovenske novice?
<yang_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang_> idioterna: sej samo naslovnico pogledam ponavad, berem pa ne
<idioterna> yang_: na dolenjskem je blo ponekod vec kot pol metra novega
<yang_> v lj. pa se nic zaenkrat
<idioterna> yang_: http://pavlin.si/tmp/sneg.JPG
<idioterna> v lj je ful lepo
<idioterna> za s kolesom idealno
<idioterna> nobenga avta nikjer
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja, napoved je bila preveč dramatična
<CrazyLemon> hence the name
<CrazyLemon> bila je samo napoved :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/05/anthem_hacked/
<Pepelka> Anthem, America's second biggest health insurer, HACKED: Millions hit by breach • The Register
<Pepelka> »Social security numbers, employment records, the lot«
<zdobersek> ooold
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Bole 7., zmagu Degenkolb
<CrazyLemon> spet?
<CrazyLemon> kje je pa mezgec
<yang_> na Kozini
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Degenkolba je tempiru pred hribom
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo oblačno. V severnih krajih in na Primorskem bo večinoma suho, drugod bo snežilo, več padavin pa bo le v južni in jugovzhodni Sloveniji. Burja na Primorskem bo nekoliko oslabela. V notranjosti Slovenije bo pihal okrepljen severovzhodni veter, ki bo delal snežne zamete. Temperature bodo od -4 do 2, na Primorskem od 2 do 6 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Do jutri zjutraj bo sneženje od severozahoda ponehalo, najkasneje v južni Sloveniji. Jasnilo se bo. Na Primorskem bo pihala večinoma zmerna burja, ki bo v noči na nedeljo ponehala. Severovzhodni veter v notranjosti Slovenije bo čez dan oslabel. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -9 do -2, na Primorskem do okoli 3, najvišje dnevne pa od -2 do 2, na Primorskem do 7 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> tečna ta burja
<CrazyLemon> skoraj mi razbila avto
<Sky[x]> auch
<idioterna> pokazi ji jezik
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no way.. grize pa preveč pushy je
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/rojcpeter/status/563558737613692928
<Pepelka> Peter Rojc ml. on Twitter: "Da me nategnejo Janez, Miro, Alenka, Zoki ... Ok, navajen. Da pa me nategne Pečenko ... to je pa višek ! #zima #vreme #sneg #alarm"
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha.. dobra
<zdobersek> ocitno je Pecenko zrel za politiko
<yang_> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): -3.6°C @06.02.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:57, Kulminacija: 11:17:10, Sončni zahod: 16:15:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 56min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @06.02.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% jugovzhodnik 4.3 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:19:55, Kulminacija: 11:17:17, Sončni zahod: 16:14:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 54min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 0.6°C @06.02.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% severovzhodnik 5.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:14:53, Kulminacija: 11:10:43, Sončni zahod: 16:06:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 51min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> zakaj pa .vreme izpise vse, razen stanja vremena? like, dezevuje, sneguvuje, oblacuje,.....
<dz0ny> tega arso ne da v xml
<slax0r> aja
<CrazyLemon> slax0r izpiše
<CrazyLemon> samo ne za samodejne postaje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): -10.2°C @06.02.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:23:28, Kulminacija: 11:19:58, Sončni zahod: 16:16:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 53min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kje pa potem?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana bežigrad
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -0.2°C @06.02.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% jugovzhodnik 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:20:04, Kulminacija: 11:17:18, Sončni zahod: 16:14:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 54min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme katarina nad ljubljano
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> anyway
<CrazyLemon> http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/probase/www/observ/surface/text/sl/observation_LJUBL-ANA_BEZIGRAD_latest.xml
<Pepelka> aaxx
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš tu.. piše spodaj sneži
<CrazyLemon> aaah točno.. temu je dz0ny nasprotoval  zato jabuk tega ne izpiše :>
<yang_> .vreme topol
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -2°C @06.02.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% severovzhodnik 2.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:19:15, Kulminacija: 11:17:13, Sončni zahod: 16:15:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 55min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> nc ne snezi
<napsy> tu spet pada mal
<idioterna> tle snezinke neki vijugajo gor pa dol
<idioterna> sam se mi zdi da se jim nc ne mudi na tla
<sasa84> dz0ny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDTvWGC9enk
<Pepelka> Pust v Cerknici 2015 // Kaj si ti sz Rakka pou'?! // - YouTube
<Pepelka> »info : http://pust.si/«
<idioterna> a se se kr niste potolazl
<slax0r> situacija, vedno ko nasi backend-java boysi deployajo, se ponavadi kaj zrusi kje, ali pa randomly kaj neha delat itd. uporabljamo jenkins za deploy, in pridemo do ideje: jenkins plugin play-sound, in ko se bo deployal backend "two steps from hell - heart of courage"
<slax0r> ne bo resilo problemov, sam deployanje bo bolj epic
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> 10 hour version.
<yang_> sasa a se nasemis v ursulo ?
<sasa84> a-a
<slax0r> kaj bos pa za pusta hrusta?
<napsy> ah se to
<idioterna> js bom kolesar
<slax0r> js bom pa zafrustriran lead dev
<slax0r> oh wait, to sm vsak dan
<idioterna> ja sej js tut
<idioterna> kva je pa problem
<napsy> js pa sm happy lead dev
<idioterna> jsm pa happy ops
<idioterna> to je tko k black ops s hi-viz brezrokavnikom
<napsy> tgif
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> http://pastebin.com/kWDYe00L
<Pepelka> function index(){ $file = fopen("../tmpfolder/ene13.txt","r"); $i = 0; - Pastebin.com
<slax0r> sveta marija ljubi jezus...
<slax0r> 200k recordov, v txt
<slax0r> dobr da ne dela zame
<idioterna> tgif?
<idioterna> kaj je to
<slax0r> thank god its friday
<idioterna> aja
<napsy> idioterna: thank god it's friday
<idioterna> i don't do fridays
<napsy> slax0r: nic kar se ne da popravt z awk :)
<slax0r> napsy: ah, naj mu grem awk razlagat, k me tip niti ne zastopi da mu ni treba 2x loopat vsega sranja..
<slax0r> epic indentation...
<napsy> oh, junior devs :)
<slax0r> saj pravm, dobr da ne dela zame :D
<napsy> sm sm svojga ze ukop spravu :)
<slax0r> js sm svojga aprentice-a tut ze zasolal
<slax0r> pozna se kdo kak film podoben da vincis code ali pa angels & daemons?
<napsy> isces slabe filme?
<slax0r> ma ne, ta dva mi kar odgovarjata
<idioterna> men je taprvi hud k je una francozinja jesus fucking christ
<idioterna> tadrug je pa krneki
<idioterna> aja razn un antimatter parachute drop
<idioterna> tist je pa kr za smejat se
<slax0r> ja ok, to je blo mal...whatever
<slax0r> sam ostalo se mi je pa kar dopadl no
<slax0r> zdaj komi vidim... "daemons"...
<slax0r> too much unix for me :D
<idioterna> agents and daemons
<sasa84> men sta bla ta dva filma zanimiva...skoz sta napeta
<sasa84> morm povedat, d sm angele in demone gledala pred izpitom iz ustavnega prava - je prof. reku, da ful dobr pokaže izvolitev novga papeža :P
<napsy> jeej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/bralci-porocajo/foto-mislite-da-so-vremenoslovci-zgresili-je-iz-okolice-ajdovscine
<Pepelka> FOTO: Mislite, da so vremenoslovci zgrešili? To je iz okolice Ajdovščine | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Mojco so pred vrati pričakala še snežna vrata.«
<idioterna> joj slovenske novice
<idioterna> hvala ker ne smetite!
<napsy> boga mojca :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42759#Comment_42759
<CrazyLemon> idioterna hvala ker komentiraš vsakič ko vidiš link na slovenskenovice ! we appreciate it!
<idioterna> ja nehte ane
<idioterna> because i said so.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi nehali.. če cenimo tebe in tvoje zlate besede
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> ja zato k ce konzumiras take vsebine jih je pol zmeri vec
<napsy> Hell yea
<napsy> kr petek je
<napsy> http://www.bevog.at/
<Pepelka> Bevog Craft Brewery
<Pepelka> »Bevog Craft Brewery brews wide range of ales, Our beer is without limits and compromises. Located at Bad Radkersburg, Austria.«
<slax0r> pelal se ze 1000x mimo
<slax0r> pa se niti enkrat se ustavil
<napsy> zanimiva piva
<napsy> lih pijem, se dobijo v leclerc sam so precej dragi
<slax0r> to ma slovenc drgac
<napsy> aha
<slax0r> je mislu met v gornji radgoni
<napsy> sm slisu zgodbo
<slax0r> pa so ga jebal z papirologijo, pa tip sel v avstrijo
<slax0r> a se da kupt v trgovini tut? zanimivo
<napsy> mhm, neki cez 2 evra je
<LorD_DDooM> Se da dobit tudi v trgovinah, ja.
<slax0r> vedn ko grem si mislim da se morm enkrat ustavt :)
<slax0r> ko grem mim*
<napsy> http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/speech-of-satan-to-his-legions-with-gestures/
<Pepelka> Speech of Satan to his Legions… (with Gestures) | The Public Domain Review
<Pepelka> »A series of diagrams illustrating the proper gestures to adopt when public speaking, using a section from Milton's Paradise Lost, in which Satan, expelled from Heaven and finding himself in Hell, delivers a speech to awaken his legions.«
<sasa84_> men se neki spi :D
<dz0ny> sasa84_: a si kej kidala?
<dz0ny> burja prepihala :)?
<sasa84_> 2x kidala do zdej dz0ny ;)
<sasa84_> ti?
<CrazyLemon> js nisem Å¡e danes kidal!
<CrazyLemon> tinko ( LorD_DDooM ) you have mail :>
<dz0ny> sasa84_: 1x pol se je vse usulo z strehe, pol je pa sosed vrnu uslugo in počistil z plugom :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: daj tl;dr, kdo bo to bral
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sej je sam en odstavek.. pa Å¡e ta zelo kratek :)
<CrazyLemon> pa navezuje se na priponko
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo Corel Draw? :)
<zdobbie> poglej jih, kretene http://www.delo.si/svet/evropa/referendum-slovaki-preventivno-proti-istospolnim-porokam.html
<Pepelka> Referendum: Slovaki preventivno proti istospolnim porokam
<Pepelka> »Pričakovati je, da udeležba ne bo dosegla potrebnega 50-odstotnega praga.«
<CrazyLemon> preventivno? :D
<Sky[x]> tiiinnna\
<CrazyLemon> prva ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mplqe0yngbM
<Pepelka> Angel and Devil (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rémi Gaillard is world famous for his dangerously funny videos. Unafraid of controversy, he has challenged the norms and expectations of online video with hi...«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<yang_> French jack-ass
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42760#Comment_42760
<CrazyLemon> naah
<zdobbie> dobra z balonom
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152721042952551
<Pepelka> Boštjan Usenik - www.perpetuumjazzile.si | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Po rdečem alarmu / After The Red AlertTV Slovenija Video Bomb (Feb 06, 2015)LOL«
<yang_> heh
<yang_> Ole Ole Olimpijaaa
<dz0ny> mark: snappy is the future of Ubuntu as a whole from Server to Desktop. (rolling release with apparmor containers)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: The First Ubuntu Phone Is Going On Sale In Europe Next Week  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qvuGw1zKSUI/the-first-ubuntu-phone-is-going-on-sale.html
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-07
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Bq Ubuntu Phone Goes on Sale Next Week at €169, Meizu Device Coming Soon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/e_dzYumDJyI/bq-ubuntu-phone-goes-sale-next-week-e169-meizu-device-coming-soon
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 9.km  J od RADELJ OB DRAVI @07/02/2015 04:12:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.54+N,+15.26+E
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny told u! go snappy!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.adriabikeshow.si/index.php/si/
<Pepelka> Domov
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the theory of everything
<jabuk> Teorija vsega (2014) 123 min Biography Drama Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.8/10 (57,156 glasov) MT: 72/100
<jabuk> The relationship between the famous physicist Stephen Hawking and his wife.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3801067289/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2980516/
<yang_> .imdb the theory of Jožek Zakrajšek and his wife
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<yang_> hm, cudno
<CrazyLemon> meni se ne zdi cudno
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM tista mi bo poslala kos blaga z zadnjo barvo tako da preverim če bo v redu preden začne tiskat drese
<LorD_DDooM> Kul
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM še vedno mi nisi odgovoril če si poslal mere :>
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pošlji.. če ne boš prejel L velikost :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: First Ever Ubuntu Phone Unboxing Video Appears Online  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8c0uyGxIRwU/first-ever-ubuntu-phone-unboxing-video-appears-online
<yang_> uname -a
<yang_> Linux RPI-512 3.18.5+ #748 PREEMPT Wed Feb 4 21:24:41 GMT 2015 armv6l GNU/Linux
<yang_> idioterna: si dobil ver. 2 ?
<idioterna> yang_: ne se
<idioterna> sam sej se mi ne mudi nc
<zdobbie_> yang_: shoot
<zdobbie_> fast
<zdobbie_> tick tock tick tock
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42761#Comment_42761
<dz0ny> hm http://i.imgur.com/ecAFZf4.png
<msev_> a že mate maline 2  doma :D
<dz0ny> sound je crappy
<msev_> bolš crappy kt creepy
<msev_> :D
<dz0ny> well metalic feel ma :)
<msev_> btw a je tuki kakšen uporabnik oruxmaps?
<msev_> za te karte pa to
<msev_> a ni en od vas ful kolesar
<msev_> dz0ny, zmanjkuje mi placa v linuxu, a mi pomagaš povečat particijo? a bo kšne frka z winsi itd?
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je oruxmaps
<msev_> da si daš topo karto na androida
<msev_> za hribe
<msev_> a je kdo planinc
<msev_> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> in tudi orux včasih uporabljam
<msev_> te bom na private vprašal :D
<lynxlynxlynx> osm sem noter naložu (openhikingmap tema)
<dz0ny> msev gparted zmanjšaš ntfs && povečaš ext4
<dz0ny> msev_: sam traja :)
<msev_> kok ur :)
<dz0ny> men je 100gb 1h
<dz0ny> sam je bil prazen ntfs :)
<dz0ny> razen par zadev
<lynxlynxlynx> daš čez noč, pa je
<lynxlynxlynx> čisto nič ne more it narobe
<lynxlynxlynx> no way, no
<msev_> ares k mal sarkastično tole zveni ^^
<msev_> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> only sith deal in absolutes
<msev_> hmm pol pravš da raj ne tvegam :D
<msev_> a synaptic je najboljši da pogledam kateri program je največji :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ne, sej bi moral delat normalno
<msev_> /dev/sdb2        13G   11G  1,7G  87%
<msev_> /dev/sdb3        16G   13G  2,0G  87% /home
<CrazyLemon> js bi predlagal da preden zmanjšaš ntfs da defragmentiraš disk ko boš v windowsih
<msev_> tnx 4 pro tips
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @07/02/2015 16:25:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.06+E
<yang> uporablja kdo digitalocean ?
<napsy_> js
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] wtf: RE: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42762#Comment_42762
<mkode> Namestiti hocem Bitnami Django stack, pa med instalacijo vrze ven:  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=wa5bg3&s=8#.VNZL2C62qvo
<Pepelka> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
<Pepelka> »Tinypic™ is a photo and video sharing service that allows you to easily upload, link and share your images and videos on MySpace®, eBay®, blogs and message boards. No account required, upload your photos and videos today!«
<mkode> ok, zrihtal
<dz0ny> .yt solid gold minchna
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<dz0ny> .yt solid gold michna
<jabuk> Michna - Solid Gold (feat. MNDR) (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbCr-U9hrtM ♥9 ▶328
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42763#Comment_42763
<msev> lynxlynxlynx, nalozil tele openandromape, uredu so :D
<msev> hvala za nasvet, a maš mogoče še kšne nasvete glede uporabe oruxmapsa
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, ker jih skor nič ne rabim
<lynxlynxlynx> še sidebar-ov včasih ne znam nazaj dobit
<lynxlynxlynx> za tracker imam gps essentials
<yang> malo zabave za sobotni vecer http://ageinghacker.net/talks/epsilon-saiu-ghm-2014.pdf  http://audio-video.gnu.org/video/ghm2014/2014-08--saiu--ode-to-a-childhood-dream--ghm.webm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: comrade :)
<slojanko> ivijo
<msev1> lynxlynxlynx, a si pol nardiš da ti na vsake tok shranjuje položaj, da mn kur baterijo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prečekiraj tale stephen hawking movie.. its pretty good
<lynxlynxlynx> msev1: ja daljši interval mam nastavljen
<lynxlynxlynx> celo dva sta nastavljiva, ne razumem pa razlike
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwagvM_Uqb8
<Pepelka> No Bake Nutella Cheesecake - RECIPE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »ONE POT CHEF COOKBOOKS ON iTUNES BOOKSTORE: http://itunes.apple.com/au/artist/david-chilcott/id478668534?mt=11 No Bake Nutella Cheesecake is a decadent desse...«
<CrazyLemon> uff..tole pa je
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a to si pri men na fb videl ker sem lajkal ? :D
<Sky[x]> to je res hudo :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] a sm pri tebi vidu? pojma nimam :D
<Sky[x]> fak v celju mi kaze -14 stopinj wtf :>
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -14°C @07.02.2015 22:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% zahodnik 0.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:14:43, Kulminacija: 11:14:26, Sončni zahod: 16:14:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 59min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> očitno prav kaže :)
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): -14.7°C @07.02.2015 22:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:16:16, Kulminacija: 11:17:18, Sončni zahod: 16:18:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 02min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> yep
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 2.4°C @07.02.2015 23:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% vzhodnik 0.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:19:20, Kulminacija: 11:20:35, Sončni zahod: 16:21:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 02min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> ej gledam mal ce bi si Raspberry Pi omislu, za kaj ga vi kej uporabljate ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> chromecast si dej :)
<CrazyLemon> meh.. raje pi2 kot chromecast
<Sky[x]> pa to deluva pr nas ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker je pi2 standalone
<dz0ny> seveda
<CrazyLemon> chromecast isnt
<msev1> cool lynx
<Sky[x]> kje se da to kej kupt ?
<msev1> tole s sončnim zahodom pomoje ni prov
<CrazyLemon> msev1 je prav.. sam je UTC čas
<msev1> aha a greenwich
<msev1> pol moram 1 dodat :D
<msev1> pol je prov :)
<CrazyLemon> ni treba.. lahko dodaš tudi 60min če ti je to lažje :p
<msev1> lol
<Sky[x]> kva ce bi en backup naredu hitr :>
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<Sky[x]> demo pa upam da se vse nazaj pobere :>
<Sky[x]> tolk sem len da kr scp furam pa se gzipam ne :>
<Sky[x]> http://it.slashdot.org/story/15/02/07/0138248/employees-in-swedish-office-complex-volunteer-for-rfid-implants-for-access?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook
<Pepelka> Employees In Swedish Office Complex Volunteer For RFID Implants For Access - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »Lucas123 writes A Swedish office building is enabling corporate tenants to implant RFID chips into employee's hands in order to gain access through security doors and use services such as photocopiers. The employees working at Epicenter, a 15,000-square-foot building in Stockholm, can even pay for l...«
<Sky[x]> da vidm kolk casa mi bo pa dons delal backup na DO
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-08
<Sky[x]> wii
<Sky[x]> 30s vec je rabil za backup kot nazadne :>
<Sky[x]> gledam zakaj mi http://monitority.com/ ne dela zakaj ne dobim sms
<Pepelka> Monitority - FREE Website Monitoring (Alerts via Email, SMS, Twitter)
<Sky[x]> pa sem mel napacno stevilko vneseno lol :>
<Sky[x]> http://www.sciencedump.com/content/frozen-methane-bubbles
<Pepelka> Frozen methane bubbles | ScienceDump
<Pepelka> »Burn gas accumulated under the ice, and to make coffee on the flame.«
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 15.km SZ od LOGA POD MANGRTOM @08/02/2015 02:40:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.47+N,+13.44+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 13.km SZ od LOGA POD MANGRTOM @08/02/2015 02:40:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.46+N,+13.46+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] prodam_traktor: Prevajanje Xfce 4.12  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6284/prevajanje-xfce-4-12
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: RE: [14.04] Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42764#Comment_42764
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.2°C @08.02.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severozahodnik 3.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:19:20, Kulminacija: 11:20:35, Sončni zahod: 16:21:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 02min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> res je 6° ampak občutek je kot da je vsaj 10 :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo tukaj ?
<dz0ny> noone
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: mas kako idejo kako pogledat trenutno verzijo commita k je deployan ?
<Sky[x]> ce mas git
<dz0ny> git sha :)?
<Sky[x]> git show ti to pove tnx
<Sky[x]> git: 'sha' is not a git command. See 'git --help'.
<Sky[x]> show je taprav ukaz :)
<dz0ny> git show-ref origin/master -s)
<dz0ny> brez )
 * dz0ny uporablja git-extras
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> ksne stvari ma kr dobr zdjle gledam mal kva je to :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: ti bi mogu en blog pisat da bi ti lahko slediv sploh :D
<yang> ja dz0ny zacni z blogom
<Sky[x]> pa se velik traffica bo mel bo dober backlink :D
<CrazyLemon> or or! odpri Q&A stran  uaskianswer.com kjer boš sprejemal vprašanja in nato nanje odgovarjal!
<Sky[x]> pa za vsak odgovor racunal neki :)
<CrazyLemon> 0.1btc !
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42765#Comment_42765
<sasa84> jouuu houuu miške ;)
<idioterna> zivjo
<idioterna> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35VAjvcSOSo
<Pepelka> Sankanje - YouTube
<sasa84> tooo ati :D
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gQAxpP8V_g
<Pepelka> Winter Javor - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://app.strava.com/activities/251900086«
<yang> idioterna: se mi zdi, da pri sankanju ti bolj uzivas kot otroka :)
<idioterna> yang: nisi pogledu obraza od zigata
<yang> :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isvDFRbt5Qk
<Pepelka> Meanwhile in Russia - Wild fox came to fisherman on frozen lake - YouTube
<Pepelka> »wild fox came to fisherman to get some food. How Russians Marks roads: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S26YPzLiDQ Cat and Dog friendly fighting: https://www...«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a si na biciklu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont be silly!
<Sky[x]> http://it.slashdot.org/story/15/02/08/0643254/xenon-flashes-can-make-new-raspberry-pi-2-freeze-and-reboot
<Pepelka> Xenon Flashes Can Make New Raspberry Pi 2 Freeze and Reboot - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »An anonymous reader writes Unfortunately for Raspberry Pi 2 owners who are trying to photograph their devices, ... the Raspberry Pi 2 has been found to be Xenon flash sensitive. Any camera with a Xenon flash aimed at the device is causing the device to freeze for a few seconds before rebooting. The...«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: zkaj pa nis na bciklu???
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM je bil dns v naših koncih!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker se kolesarski dres Å¡e tiska!
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> Xfce čez kak mesec prireja release 4.12 in na Transifex je še nekaj sto nizov neprevedenih. A bi kdo z veseljem pomagal? :)
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6284/prevajanje-xfce-4-12
<Pepelka> Prevajanje Xfce 4.12 - Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI sasa84 bo z veseljem pomagala.. saj je vendar koordinatorica prevajalcev
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> IlIlIlIlIlIlI a klemen ne prevaja več?
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> super
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> https://www.transifex.com/accounts/profile/KlemenKosir/
<Pepelka> KlemenKosir's public profile
<Pepelka> »Transifex is a modern localization workflow and crowdsourcing platform, suited for software and dynamic content translation.«
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> prav imaš, bom pingal
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kaj za wordpress priporocas za slike ? :<
<Sky[x]> na zivce mi gre ko kliknes na sliko in ti odpre samo sliko grrr
<sasa84_> grrrr Sky[x] :P
<Sky[x]> sasa84_: what ? :D
<sasa84_> nč nč :P
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kaj pa naj bi ti odprlo ko klikneš na sliko? :)
<dz0ny> http://remarkableapp.net/
<Pepelka> Remarkable: A Free Fully Featured Markdown Editor For Linux
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: un wp pack ki je tov med plugini :)
<CrazyLemon> o moj bog kere ikone! thats not remarkable!
<Sky[x]> ql tnx
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 4°C @08.02.2015 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% vzhodnik 3.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:19:20, Kulminacija: 11:20:35, Sončni zahod: 16:21:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 02min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> vsi spiiijo
<anny_> najedli so se kulture....
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> anny_: fiskulture!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35VAjvcSOSo
<Pepelka> Sankanje - YouTube
<anny_> mene fis-kultura še čaka
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> gledam razredni sovraznik fak ker film
<Sky[x]> je dobr sam men gre ta psiho tolk na zivce
<Sky[x]> ze ko je imel na poptv uno serijo seansa obup
<idioterna> razredni sovraznik?
<Sky[x]> zna pa dobr igrat svaka mu cast sam jst ga ne prenesem
<idioterna> a to je slovenski film
<Sky[x]> idioterna: jp na pop tv je danes premiera ob 22h sej zacle
<anny_> ja,razredni sovražnik
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> bom preskocu za zdej
<anny_> Sky[x], te spominja na kakšnega prfoksa
<anny_> ?
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> why?
<idioterna> evo pa se moja jutranja fiskultura
<anny_> ne vem
<anny_> tak občutek ima
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gQAxpP8V_g
<Pepelka> Winter Javor - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://app.strava.com/activities/251900086«
<anny_> *imam
<idioterna> zgori je blo ze skor 0
<idioterna> v ljubljani pa -5
<anny_> ni malo mrzlo za bajk
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> sej vedno povem
<idioterna> do -20 ni sile
<idioterna> pol je treba pa ze ksne vesoljske materiale oblacit
<anny_> te zaplate snega na cesti so opasne
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ampak zdej mam tadobre zimske gume in morm rect da kr primejo
<idioterna> sm mal izzival na nekaterih mestih
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/cold-winter-morning-at-600m.jpg
<anny_> prvi video je kjuuut!
<anny_> kako tisti cofek na kapi plapola <3
<idioterna> pa tak obraz ma
<idioterna> :giga pudding:
<anny_> ja, uživa
<anny_> živa uživa
<idioterna> tist je ziga
<idioterna> zadi je ziva
<idioterna> cak se neki ti morm pokazat
<anny_> ne ločim:)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/anazigacrash
<idioterna> oziroma kr
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/anazigacrash?f=anazigacrash-1.jpg
<idioterna> pa puscico desno prtiskas
<anny_> preživela sta
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej mal je blo dretja ampak uresnic ni blo nc hudga
<anny_> dretje je od olajšanja :)
<anny_> grem na fiskulturo
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJb9dyY8tKY
<Pepelka> Spartacus Workout - YouTube
<Pepelka> »COMPLETE TRAINING! Try the new version "Spartacus 2.0" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1cmVyhGDhM«
<anny_> idioterna, žiga ti je podoben kot jajce jajcu
<idioterna> kot sveze jajce gnilemu jajcu :)
<anny_> ah ja
<anny_> staraš se
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ma ni sile
<anny_> vsak čas te bodo črvi imeli za malco
<anny_> :)
<idioterna> mislim, glede na pricakovanja sem se mel tko super
<idioterna> da mam ze dolgo pozitivno bilanco
<idioterna> vedno bolj resno razmisljam da bi su pladne pospravlat v mcdonalds
<idioterna> da dobim nazaj mal perspektive
<anny_> uf...to je najbolj umazano delo, karsi jih lahko zamisliš
<anny_> niso samo tvoji froci veseli
<anny_> http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo?album_id=3176619029&photo_id=20647685668#20647685668
<Pepelka> PhotoBox
<Pepelka> »Order digital photo prints online at PhotoBox, upload your photos &amp; order digital prints today. Free online photo storage and send free ecards to your friends and family, buy personalised gifts such as calendars, mouse pads, mugs &amp; t-shirts«
<idioterna> "You cannot access this album"
<idioterna> mi rece
<idioterna> ampak me veseli, da niso samo moji veseli
<idioterna> bi blo kr grozn ce bi bli
<anny_> ok, bom poskusila drugje
<anny_> http://www.anony.ws/image/DE2j
<Pepelka> 10450801 930483626986198 1746037388063184761 n - Anonymous image hosting
<Pepelka> »A free and anonymous image hosting site«
<idioterna> nice
<idioterna> sicer je ful megleno, ampak se vidi nasmeh :)
<idioterna> tkole nas je mami
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/wowowowo-2.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/wowowowo-1.jpg
<idioterna> tkole je blo pa na kriziscu tik pod vrhom hriba danes
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/cold-winter-morning-javor-crossroads.jpg
<idioterna> ful lepi zameti
<anny_> naj bo sneg do spomladi :)
<anny_> zdaj grem pa res migat
<anny_> lp
<idioterna> ej
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> js pa spat :)
<anny_> lahko noč
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWlnkVK5xpQ
<Pepelka> DSCOVR Launch - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SpaceX’s customer for the DSCOVR mission is the United States Air Force, in conjunction with NOAA and NASA. In this flight, the Falcon 9 rocket will deliver ...«
<upd> nič ne bo
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-08
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od BOROVNICE @08/02/2016 02:34:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+14.39+E
<zdobbie> "Voters should be grateful for the government transparency laws that required Senator Bernie Sanders, a rival to Hillary Rodham Clinton for the Democratic presidential nomination, to reveal how much he made last year in speaking engagement fees."
<zdobbie> "The total is $1,867.42 for three appearances, a grand sum that is chump change in presidential politicking but enough for the senator to respectably donate the money to charity."
<zdobbie> you too Bernie? :'(
<idioterna> 1867 baksov/
<idioterna> ?
<idioterna> se prav 600 namest 600 jurjov?
<zdobbie> yeah but
<zdobbie> kak bo na taksn nacin furu ekonomijo?
<zdobbie> not much of a businessman
<idioterna> he'll just BREAK THEM UP
<zdobbie> http://hillstarter.us
<Pepelka> Hillstarter!
<Pepelka> »Tap into the power of crowdfunding to bring Hillary Clinton to your event.«
<idioterna> o hud
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/justinwedes/status/696516951225540608
<Pepelka> Justin Wedes auf Twitter: "These numbers. Just wow. #FeelTheBern https://t.co/jw9C4WGO3J"
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/05/world/middleeast/europe-migrant-crisis-reverse-migration.html?_r=0
<CrazyLemon> ne bomo nasilni \o/ https://slo-tech.com/novice/t666058
<Pepelka> Å tudija: vpliv nasilnih iger na agresijo izjemno Å¡ibek @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Medtem ko smo se na nasilne vsebine na televiziji navadili in smo zadovoljni z opozorilom, da se mlajšim (samostojen) ogled odsvetuje, se glede računalniških iger z nasilno vsebino mnenja več kot dve desetletji po izidu slavnega Dooma še vedno krešejo. Opravili so že mnogo raziskav, enoznačnih zaključkov pa ni. Najnovejša longitudinalna študija kaže, da je med nasilnimi igrami in agresivnim vedenjem povezava, a zelo šibka, tako da je ko
<CrazyLemon> agresivni*
<slax0r> dz0ny: ko installiram nekaj z gobu, kako potem to spravit v common CLI?
<CrazyLemon> just build it and he will come!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny> mv $(which the_thing _i_installed) /usr/sbin
<slax0r> dz0ny: why sbin? :P
<dz0ny> common place for external binaries
<zdobersek> for sudoers
<slax0r>  /usr/local/bin ftw
<CrazyLemon> https://strem.io/
<Pepelka> Stremio - Watch instantly
<Pepelka> »Watch your favorite videos, movies and TV series.«
<CrazyLemon> any good or just simple malware?
<zdobersek> ... good malware?
<CrazyLemon> it looks nice..so there's that
<CrazyLemon> http://www.avto-magazin.si/novice/ferrari-gtc4lusso-stirisedezni-sportnik-s-stirikolesnim-volanom-in-stirikolesnim-pogonom/
<Pepelka> Ferrari GTC4Lusso - štirisedežni športnik s štirikolesnim volanom in štirikolesnim pogonom - Avto Magazin
<Pepelka> »Ferrari je za predstavitev na avtomobilskem salonu v Ženevi pripravil GTC4Lusso, novi štirisedežni model, ki prvič združuje štirikolesni pogon s štirikolesnim...«
<CrazyLemon> štirikolesni volan.. kakšen je pa dvokolesni volan?
<CrazyLemon> Ker obeležujemo dan varnejšega interneta 2016, smo v vaš Google Račun dodali 2 GB brezplačnega prostora za shranjevanje v Googlu Drive, ker ste opravili varnostni pregled.
<CrazyLemon> če kdo rabi dodatna 2GB na gdrive
<msev-> ke pa si naredu ta varnostni pregled
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://security.google.com/settings/security/secureaccount
<Pepelka> Sign in - Google Accounts
<msev-> nč nism dobu
<msev-> sm opravu
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne dobiš takoj
<CrazyLemon> oz. ni takoj vidno
<msev-> aja
<msev-> še enkrat sm ga opravu mogoče pa dvojno dobim :D :-P X-O 8-O
<CrazyLemon> ne dobiš dvojno
<msev-> sj vem no
<msev-> hecam se
<CrazyLemon> če bi ga opravil že lani..pa bi letos spet dobu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm lani že dobu 2gb
<msev-> a nis opazu po Å¡tevilu smejkotov
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam js teh hipsterskih smejkotov
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/08/the-pirate-bay-begins-testing-browser-streaming/
<Pepelka> The Pirate Bay begins testing browser streaming
<Pepelka> »A Popcorn Time-style plugin lets you set sail for illicit new waters.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/07/leaked-police-files-contain-guarantees-disciplinary-records-will-be-kept-secret
<Pepelka> Leaked police files contain guarantees disciplinary records will be kept secret | US news | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Guardian analysis of dozens of contracts revealed by hackers shows more than a third allow or require destruction of civilian complaint records«
<CrazyLemon> Chuck Canterbury, the FOP president, said that such contract provisions were designed to protect the due process rights of police officers. “Disciplinary files are removed because they affect career advancement,” said Canterbury.
<CrazyLemon> makes sense..if a police officers kills someone that would look really bad in his CV
<CrazyLemon> officer*
<zdobbie_> fun fun fun http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/8/10937272/fcc-tom-wheeler-cable-box-proposal
<Pepelka> FCC chairman says 'history shows’ his cable box proposal will spur innovation | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Nearly two weeks after introducing his proposal to overhaul the set-top box market, and nearly two weeks after being on the receiving end of cable companies’ criticism, FCC chairman Tom Wheeler...«
<yang> Tej k horseburger prpravljajo so pa kar mal nagravzni
<yang> prijema denar pol pa kruh
<CrazyLemon> http://cranktexts.com/
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12715692_1687659274855866_6913621549001656335_n.jpg?oh=ea2779f4b1d67c33bbf92565535d6c2c&oe=57256BAF
<yang> Hundebackerei, morda kdo dobi poslovno idejo...
<matjaz> http://www.pasjapekarna.com/
<Pepelka> Pasja pekarna HOV-HOV - 100% naravni pasji priboljški
<matjaz> :)
<Pepelka> »100 % naravni slovenski priboljški HOV-HOV, pasje torte iz mesa in zelenjave brez umetnih barvil, konzervansov.Narejeno v Sloveniji.«
<yang> to bom kupil za sosedovga psa ob bozicu :)
<yang> no ta se je ful dobr spomnil
<yang> pa se zelo licne trgovine so
<yang> no mogoce bom ze kej prej kupil
<yang> pes itak ne ve kdaj je bozic
<CrazyLemon> seveda da ve
<CrazyLemon> lots of leftovers
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBHzmdihEW5/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »“Series a cara de perro!!! Jajajajjajajajjajajaja Si se me da la vuelta el perro entonces sí que nos reímos!!! 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁#purito #puritofansclub #Andorra…”«
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-09
<upd> http://gentoo.datan.org/man.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> hai
<slax0r> kaj novega na amerisko-volilni fronti?
<idioterna> bernie won NH
<idioterna> http://www.wmur.com/politics/first-votes-of-new-hampshire-primary-to-be-cast-at-midnight/37892076
<Pepelka> First votes of New Hampshire primary cast | Politics - WMUR Home
<Pepelka> »The first votes in New Hampshire's primary have been cast.«
<idioterna> http://www.wmur.com/image/view/-/37894304/medRes/1/-/maxh/358/maxw/538/-/u7tvhaz/-/-Dixville-Notch-Democrats-0060-jpg.jpg
<idioterna> also https://bou.si/pic/batch/maskare2016
<zdobbie> ti pa si bil ... ?
<zdobbie> support?
<idioterna> ja
<zdobbie> oh fuckin snap http://redalertpolitics.com/2016/02/05/no-libertarian-ron-paul-slams-ted-cruz-says-sanders-pro-free-market/#eY4b1diZLQo5EkR3.99
<Pepelka> "No libertarian": Ron Paul slams Ted Cruz, says Sanders is more pro-free market - Red Alert Politics
<Pepelka> »Images via Associated Press With Sen. Rand Paul’s (R-Ky.) exit from the 2016 Republican primary, Texas Sen. Ted Cruz hoped to absorb all the of the Kentucky Senator’s supporters by casting himself as a libertarian. There’s just one person standing in the way, former Rep. Ron Paul. According to...«
<zdobbie> http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2016/2/8/1481627/-WOW-Before-the-sexist-Bernie-Bro-Clinton-supporters-created-the-sexist-Obama-boy-No-seriously?_=2016-02-08T05:17:11-08:00
<Pepelka> WOW. Before the "Bernie Bro," Clinton supporters created the "Obama boy." No, seriously.
<CrazyLemon> why d fak sm dobu 38 mailov with subject: Re: [Paradise] Adds Pokemon to the game. (#3548)
<CrazyLemon> all from github
<zdobersek> gotta catch em all
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je en dodal moj nick v komentar..blind fcker
<slax0r> rofl
<CrazyLemon> a je danes Å¡e vedno pust al kaj?
<zdobersek> samo danes je pust
<CrazyLemon> kako samo danes..kaj je bilo pa v soboto?
<napsy> ehhh v soboto
<napsy> tist ni blo nec
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/p0euyUI
<Pepelka> Win. - Imgur
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: prazniki 101: pust je vedno v torek
<CrazyLemon> !g pustna sobota
<Pepelka> Pust - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pust
<CrazyLemon> celo pustna nedelja!
<slax0r> interwebz is wrong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pia failed
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek *
<zdobersek> mhm
<slax0r> who is pia?
<CrazyLemon> some chick from the internetz
<CrazyLemon> very hush hush girl
<CrazyLemon> but not that reliable
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0185C5YLE
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: VisionTek 256GB USB 3.0 Pocket Solid State Drive - 900843: Computers & Accessories
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com: VisionTek 256GB USB 3.0 Pocket Solid State Drive - 900843: Computers & Accessories«
<CrazyLemon> PSSD!
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 5.km  V od BOROVNICE @09/02/2016 14:11:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.92+N,+14.43+E
<napsy> hm
<napsy> tegale pa sm cutu
<zdobbie> not rly
<zdobbie> mizo sem si spucu
<zdobbie> k se mi ni dal delat
<zdobbie> no, pol mize
<slax0r> tocno pol?
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> ~40%
<slax0r> liar
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaubgDEW0AEzxn2.jpg
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: This Is the Fairphone 2 Running Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/azUd-UnWlC4/fairphone-2-ubuntu-touch-port-now-underway
<anny_> oj miški
<anny_> datum za vaše koledarje
<anny_> http://www.ligo.org/news/media-advisory.php
<Pepelka> LIGO Scientific Collaboration - Media Advisory for Feb 11, 2016
<idioterna> eh
<CrazyLemon> datum za naše koledarje je feb. 10th, tesla financial results conference call !
<anny_> eh
<anny_> pol boš pa dva dneva zapored visel na netu :)
<idioterna> mislm da bom su rajs mal pocivat
<anny_> http://i.livescience.com/images/i/000/024/188/i02/sleeping-kitten.jpg?1328284762
<siska> kartiral že tričetrt galaksije, 'dokazal' že nevem kašna dejstva kar se tiče prostora in časa, noben pa še ni šel dlje od lune
<siska> slaba
<anny_> dan za pritoževanje?
<siska> 29 feb.
<siska> 1x na 4 leta
<anny_> pravkar se mi en pritožuje, da ne more vsopiti v edavke
<anny_> oziroma podpisati
<anny_> spet so posodobili sistem
<anny_> vsi ste prišli našpičeni z dopusta!
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLXQX34hfeY
<Pepelka> Gu Gu - Želim si na Jamajko - YouTube
<Pepelka> »GU GU ŽELIM SI NA JAMAJKO Vse mi preseda, vse se mi upira, gnila ta družba, ki samo blefira. Dosti mi je šminkerskega smrada lepih deklic, ki vsaka da ti rad...«
<CrazyLemon> a finančna uprava pride kr na dom? :D
 * CrazyLemon vidu avto finančne uprave pod oknom
<anny_> to bo inšpekcija
<anny_> imaš kaj za skrit :)
<anny_> hitr dej!
<anny_> đizs....kako koleriku dopoveš, da ga na dursu niso sabotirali?
<anny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> fursu*
<anny_> whateva
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLdPxX8ogUU
<Pepelka> RIO 2016 OFFICIAL CARNIVAL QUEEN & PRINCESSES: Contest Winners - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Carnival of 2016 Olympic city elected at the Samba City on November 14 the new Queen and two princesses for 2016 Rio de Janeiro Carnival, at an event hel...«
<idioterna> anny_: easy
<idioterna> poves mu.
<anny_> rečeš mu, da potegne kabel ven ali stisne gumb off
<idioterna> no grem probat se js v davke pridt
<idioterna> men dela cist ok
<anny_> sistem je win 8.1
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<anny_> problem je v podpisovanju
<anny_> java?
<anny_> https://edavki.durs.si/OpenPortal/Pages/Introduction/RequirementsJava.aspx
<anny_> lol
<anny_> tole majico moram nabavit
<anny_> https://macgurrl.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/no_i_wont_fix_your_computer_tshirt-p235550048875713654u7w1_4001.jpg
<anny_> ali pa začet računat po 30 € na uro
<idioterna> 30 je kr ok ja
<anny_> o ja
<anny_> vi ki vse veste
<anny_> prodajajo kje te majčke v roza izvedbi?
<idioterna> caffepress
<idioterna> http://www.cafepress.co.uk/
<Pepelka> T Shirts, Posters, Stickers, & Personalised Gifts | CafePress
<Pepelka> »CafePress has the best selection of custom t-shirts, personalized gifts, posters & art, mugs, and much more. Get your unique or funny gift, t shirt, or other cool promotional merchandise for any occasion. High quality. 24 hour shipping available.«
<idioterna> kar cs ti nardijo
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi šel v uk če imaš v vsakem mestu vsaj eno podjetje ki tiska na majice
<anny_> lahko tudi sam natisneš z likalnikom
<anny_> ali barvami za tekstil!
<anny_> wiiii!
<CrazyLemon> ja...imam nekje ta papir za printanje na majice
<anny_> http://www.zazzle.at/madchen_aussenseiter_nein_repariere_ich_nicht_t_shirt-235979280358136232
<anny_> pr sosedih majo
<Pepelka> Mädchen-Aussenseiter - nein, repariere ich nicht T-shirt | Zazzle
<Pepelka> »Mädchen-Aussenseiter - nein, repariere ich nicht Ihren ComputerEnorme Sammlung lustige T-Shirts und Geschenkideen.Von Hand gezeichnete Illustration und Arbeiten von Art. Großhandelsverfügbarem.«
<anny_> samo cena je too much
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ueCFeMthqjs/Vriej3D4ajI/AAAAAAAAZc8/O9IZLaYFgzw/w390-d-h200-rw/tumblr_inline_o27kxs5LC91raprkq_500.gif
<anny_> picim z bicijem
<anny_> by
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The 5 Best Cinnamon Desktop Themes (As Chosen By You)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QswVzyx0uek/5-best-cinnamon-desktop-themes
<CrazyLemon> msev evo..meni so že prišteli 2GB
<idioterna> cesa?
<zdobbie_> security backup je naredu pr tvojem future delodajalcu
<zdobbie_> sellouts all around
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> bom pregledu ce je kej spornga!
<CrazyLemon> just dick pics
<idioterna> upam da je kej zravn for scale
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. that makes all the difference!
<zdobbie_> enkrat se je sliku na Mangrtu
<zdobbie_> enough scale for ya?
<CrazyLemon> nism se enkrat slikal..večkrat sm se!
<zdobbie_> si selfije delu?
<CrazyLemon> of course..  a ti jih ne al kaj?
<zdobbie_> ne, jaz nisem psihopat
<idioterna> js sm psihopat pa ne delam selfijov
<zdobbie_> ti si nek next-level thing, k svojo senco slikas
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2016-job-skills-report/
<Pepelka> The Bloomberg Job Skills Report 2016
<Pepelka> »New business school graduates are lacking the job skills that corporate recruiters are looking for.«
<zdobbie_> MBAjevci
<zdobbie_> entrepreneurs
<zdobbie_> nobody wants them
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..očitno Doba (online "faks") poučuje tudi o ubuntuju/linuxu
<matjaz> a to je za tiste na Dobu?
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a imajo dostop do interneta tisti? ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> kje je janša bil?
<matjaz> na DObu
<CrazyLemon> to je za tiste na tistem oddelku..on je vs čas bil na twitterju
<matjaz> pomojem da imajo
<matjaz> sej jest bi bil tud
<matjaz> pa na Redditu bi spemal
<zdobbie_> on je na Dobu knjigo pisu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj čakaš?!? :D
<CrazyLemon> sprav se na dob pa poročaj
<matjaz> treba najprej kako pizdarijo narest, za brezveze ne grem :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz janša ni nič naredu pa je pršu do doba!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<matjaz> HAHAHA :D
<zdobbie_> ocitno ma talent
<zdobbie_> brez efforta dalec pride
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastard !
<CrazyLemon> just like kim jong un :/
<siska> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/video-zaporniki-z-doba-se-se-kar-petelinijo-na-spletu
<Pepelka> VIDEO: Zaporniki z Doba se Å¡e kar petelinijo na spletu | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Članek o zapornikih razburil bralce.«
<siska> videa pa ni več očitno nikjer
<siska> edin tole: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceZ3M2f5qUk :D
<Pepelka> DOSJE #8492: Janez Janša se je pridružil zaporniški tolpi Momci z Doba - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Viri iz zavoda za prestajanje kazni na Dobu so nam sporočili, da se je politični zapornik Janez Janša znašel v vrtincu tolpaštva in se odločil, da se pridruž...«
<zdobbie_> tempting http://i.imgur.com/F3mYwBr.jpg
<yang> zacel so gradnjo 5 zvezdicnega hotela na bavarcu, zerjava sta postavljena
<idioterna> i'm sick and tired of you one percenters
<idioterna> enough is enough
<zdobbie_> http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/news/a41941/ted-cruz-victoria-coates-national-security-advisor/
<Pepelka> Ted Cruz's National Security Advisor Has Zero National Security Experience
<idioterna> wellllll
<idioterna> esquire, srsly
<yang> idioterna a nis ti med 1% naj.. slovencev
<idioterna> js se nism bil v hotelu s pet zvezdicami
<idioterna> in mislm da tut ne bom v kratkem
<idioterna> tko da vemo kdo je 1%
<yang> sej ce gres v 5 zvezdicni hotel z voucherjem ni drago, sobe pa morjo razprodat
<idioterna> ja ni drago zate pa teb podobne
<yang> jst sem bil od couch surfinga do 5 zvezdicnega
<idioterna> ja, tko je to
<yang> s tem da sem za 5 zvezdicni placal isto kot za hostel
<idioterna> eni si loh vse prvoscjo, drugi pa ne
<yang> sej bos loh su na bavarca prespat, ko bo zgrajen, k ne potujes tolk
<yang> problem dragih hotelov je to da je tudi v sanku not vse po trojni ceni, vcasih ti lohk zapase pivo pa je 12 eur
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14°C @09.02.2016 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% južni veter 5.4 m/s (19.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:18, Kulminacija: 11:20:37, Sončni zahod: 16:22:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 04min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis windy
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<matjaz> ffs no
<matjaz> dz0ny!
<matjaz> jabuk, pls
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<matjaz> :D
<idioterna> ce si z radovlce ni cudn da te se japka ne mara!
<matjaz> radolca napad!
<matjaz> sej nism drgač
<idioterna> js tut ne
<idioterna> pojma nimam o radovlci razn da mate en smotan klanc tm
<matjaz> po the koncih je en kup smotanih klancov
<siska> pa vrata pod triglav
<CrazyLemon> that never happened with my code!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobbie_> because your code is non-existent
<matjaz> blame the system!
<CrazyLemon> my code is sooo good that even jabuk said 'thats too good for me bro'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> s/bro/bruh
<CrazyLemon> .vreme radovljica
<limun> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 7.5°C @09.02.2016 19:00 UTC.
<limun> Vlažnost: 93% vzhodnik 5.9 m/s (21.2 km/h)
<limun> Sončni vzhod: 07:18:15, Kulminacija: 12:18:51, Sončni zahod: 17:19:27
<limun> Dan je dolg: 10ur 01min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie_> .vreme čemaž
<limun> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> yuck
<limun> M 1.6 > 5.km  V od BOROVNICE @09/02/2016 14:11:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.92+N,+14.43+E
<limun> M 1.2 > 4.km JV od BOROVNICE @08/02/2016 02:34:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+14.39+E
<limun> M 1.5 > 11.km SZ od ČRNOMLJA @05/02/2016 21:14:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+15.08+E
<limun> M 1.2 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @04/02/2016 19:59:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.6+E
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<limun> M 1.7 > 19.km  J od OBREŽJA @04/02/2016 04:18:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.67+E
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<matjaz> .vreme fukovci
<limun> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme fuck austria
<limun> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme new york
<limun> New York, NY, USA: 1.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/New_York__NY/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USNY0996_f.html
<Pepelka> Error
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGCYlogzjcI
<Pepelka> Noor, the largest concentrated solar power complex in the world - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Noor Concentrated Solar Power (CSP) complex is Morocco’s first utility-scale solar energy complex and serves as a critical step of the Moroccan Solar Ene...«
<upd> tako se pa prebivalce dvigne na naslednjo ravan, da jim najprej zagotoviš elektriko, potem ostale stvari, ne pa da jim nosiš hrano celo živlenje
<lynxlynxlynx> če ciljaš na kar delajo humanitarci, so ponavadi fokusirani na preveč uničene predele, da bi se šel miljardne investicije
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer se pa strinjam
<lynxlynxlynx> čim prej se maroko razvije, bolje bo, ker bodo tudi zahodno saharo nehali zlorabljat
<matjaz> https://woo.io/#/
<Pepelka> Woo - Know your demand. Know your possibilities
<Pepelka> »Woo is for techies that want to find out their demand and real-time possibilities effortlessly and with zero-risk.«
<yang> idioterna: ce bi bil kej kulturen bi vedel da imajo v radovljici muzej cebelarstva pa mestni muzej
<yang> pa celo (olimpijski) bazen
<CrazyLemon> ping
<limun> CrazyLemon: pong
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: limun can go off now
<dz0ny> api was broken
<dz0ny> vreme je postalo potresi
<zdobbie> .vreme Radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 7.1°C @09.02.2016 21:00 UTC.
<limun> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 7.1°C @09.02.2016 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% vzhodnik 5.7 m/s (20.5 km/h)
<limun> Vlažnost: 92% vzhodnik 5.7 m/s (20.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:15, Kulminacija: 11:18:51, Sončni zahod: 16:19:27
<limun> Sončni vzhod: 07:18:15, Kulminacija: 12:18:51, Sončni zahod: 17:19:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 01min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<limun> Dan je dolg: 10ur 01min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<limun> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> bot overload
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: can u rein him in
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: never mind
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<dz0ny> soo untrusty :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako api was broken
<CrazyLemon> če pa limun uporablja enak api
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> takrat ko je limun prišel sem ga ravno pofiksal
<CrazyLemon> sure :>
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-10
<upd> lalala
<zdobbie> OH BERN
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> there's more
<idioterna> http://www.politico.com/2016-election/results/map/president/new-hampshire
<Pepelka> New Hampshire Primary Results 2016 Election: President Live Map by County, Real-Time Voting Updates - POLITICO
<Pepelka> »POLITICO's Live 2016 New Hampshire Primary Election Results and Maps by State, County and District. Includes 2016 Primary Races for President, Senate, House, Governor and Key Ballot Measures.«
<idioterna> so many more votes
<idioterna> so many less delegates
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ca0d2taW4AIRNyq.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> no DOS in 2016 :/
<zdobersek> so u want to be denied service?
<CrazyLemon> i want to be denial
<zdobersek> aaaand denied!
<CrazyLemon> but why?
<CrazyLemon> is it because i'm white?
<zdobersek> no
<yang> Perpetuum Jazzile pri Zokiju https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11391218_10153448464253023_3966446103600838577_n.jpg?oh=a29f9068b8fc6b91d1f337f4796924f1&oe=573A53C3
<napsy> js nic ne vidim; prazna stran
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11391218_10153448464253023_3966446103600838577_n.jpg?oh=a29f9068b8fc6b91d1f337f4796924f1&oe=573A53C3
<napsy> nich
<yang> zgleda da FB blokira
<yang> http://jp.si/11391218_10153448464253023_3966446103600838577_n.jpg
<napsy> to pa dela
<CrazyLemon> nič ne blokira
<yang> a kdo slucajno zeli (brezplacno) prevzeti kratko domeno v4.si ?
<zdobersek> free as in ... ?
<yang> free as a beer
<zdobersek> no such thing
<yang> no pac itak bo potekla
<CrazyLemon> talking about beer
<yang> sam sem mislil ce jo kdo zeli direktno prevzeti
<zdobersek> it's 11:30
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 18 gbp eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 18 GBP je 23.09 EUR
<yang> .pretvori 10 eur usd
<jabuk> yang: 10 EUR je 11.24 USD
<Matthai> hoj, kako izpis enega programa preusmerim v file?
<zdobersek> echo eyy > eyy.txt
<Matthai> rečem airprobe_rtlsdr_scanner.py -p 34 >> $tmpf
<Matthai> samo mi izpiše samo prvi dve vrstici
<Matthai> ostalega ne
<zdobersek>  gre ostalo na stderr?
<dz0ny> Matthai: nohup
<zdobersek> echo eyy 2>&1 > eyy.txt
<dz0ny> man nohup
<dz0ny> If  standard input is a terminal, redirect it from /dev/null.  If standard output is a terminal, append output to 'nohup.out'
<dz0ny>        if possible, '$HOME/nohup.out' otherwise.  If standard error is a terminal, redirect it to standard output.  To  save  output
<dz0ny>        to FILE, use 'nohup COMMAND > FILE'.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: you sure like ones and twos
<zdobersek> so standard
<yang> Matthai: nevem morda z programom "script"
<yang> samo script vpises, potem zazenes program
<yang> ampak to je bolj za loogiranje outputa
<CrazyLemon> OOOR or or or! edit that python and print to a file!
<yang> ali pa "lsof"...
<yang> script makes a typescript of everything printed on your terminal.  It is useful for students who need a hardcopy record of an interactive session as proof of an assignment, as the typescript file can be printed out later with lpr(1).
<yang> zakljucis izpis z ctrl+d
<Matthai> airprobe_rtlsdr_scanner.py -p 34 2>&1 > $tmpf - izpiše samo prvi 2 vrstici
<slax0r> misread as "typoscript" almost had a heart attack
<Matthai> nohup airprobe_rtlsdr_scanner.py -p 34 > $tmpf
<Matthai> isto
<lynxlynxlynx> a takoj neha al kaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> ker potem al daš v loop al pa kombiniraš z watch, tail ...
<lynxlynxlynx> (tail -f)
<Matthai> pravi izpis je sicer takle:
<Matthai> airprobe_rtlsdr_scanner.py -p 34
<Matthai> linux; GNU C++ version 5.2.1 20151010; Boost_105800; UHD_003.010.git-119-g42a3eeb6
<Matthai> ARFCN:    1, Freq:  935.2M, CID:     0, LAC:   210, MCC: 293, MNC:  40, Pwr: -33
<Matthai> ARFCN:   12, Freq:  937.4M, CID: 22861, LAC:  1026, MCC: 219, MNC:  10, Pwr: -37
<Matthai> ARFCN:   18, Freq:  938.6M, CID:  1071, LAC:   100, MCC: 293, MNC:  40, Pwr: -29
<Matthai> zdaj, preden začne izpisovati ARFCN, mine nekaj časa... par sekund
<Matthai> in tudi potem izpis vsake vrstice nekaj časa traja
<lynxlynxlynx> čudno bi bilo, da bi vmes prekinil
<Matthai> ja, v tmp fajlu je pa samo
<Matthai> linux; GNU C++ version 5.2.1 20151010; Boost_105800; UHD_003.010.git-119-g42a3eeb6
<Matthai> pa ena prazna vrstica
<Matthai> a je možno, da ta aplikacija kliče različne podaplikacije za izpis?
<lynxlynxlynx> lupini je vseeno
<lynxlynxlynx> bi prej rekel, da mogoče aplikacija spremeni logiko, če vidi, da ni v interaktivni lupini
<lynxlynxlynx> sam spet, zakaj? redko sem videl kaj takega
<dz0ny> lahk pozene curses interface
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, zdej vidim
<lynxlynxlynx> če so ostali dejansko poslani v stderr, si mel zgori napačen vrstni red
<dz0ny> env TERM=dumb also helps
<lynxlynxlynx> ker maš ziher že novejši bash, lahko uporabljaš &>
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: nohup mu isto da
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer je pa prav > 2>&1
<lynxlynxlynx> nohup nima kaj dosti veze s fdji
<dz0ny> tko da ni važno al gre stdout > err ap pa obratno
<Matthai> kaj sem imel narobee?
<lynxlynxlynx> vrstni red je pomemben
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ‘Android OEMs Will Ship Ubuntu Phones This Year’, Say Canonical  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zOmKG3btuWQ/android-oems-will-ship-ubuntu-phones-year-say-canonical
<anny_> dan
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: OpenShot 2.0 PPA Beta  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nV6SRPS2sso/openshot-2-0-ppa-beta
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> nc, morm it
<idioterna> froca vpisat v solo
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> sej imaš še dovolj časa za to :=)
<zdobersek> najbrz jutr ze leti nazaj v Butale
<anny_> moje sožalje
<anny_> ni danes pokop pusta in prevzem oblasti od butalskega župana nazaj k "tapravemu"'
<zdobersek> zanikas al sprasujes?
<anny_> sprašujem
<anny_> z Butalami je uradno konec
<zdobersek> wat een douche http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-10/marc-andreessen-pro-colonialism-tweet-riles-up-india-tech-world
<Pepelka> Marc Andreessen Pro-Colonialism Tweet Riles India Tech World - Bloomberg Business
<Pepelka> »Silicon Valley venture capital partners Marc Andreessen and Benedict Evans set off a global tweet storm by criticizing India’s decision to block a free Internet service from Facebook Inc., then suggesting the country would have had stronger economic growth if it had stayed under British rule rather than become independent in 1947.«
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vsa ta kokosova mleka iz trgovine suck?
<CrazyLemon> they suck big time
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni to kar pričakujem :(
<anny_> ker rabiš svež kokos
<anny_> noter namečejo vse živo, od sladkorja naprej
<CrazyLemon> ni sladkorja
<CrazyLemon> spljoh
<CrazyLemon> tudi okusa ni
<anny_> voda!
<CrazyLemon> pil enkrat...yuck
<anny_> juhuh
<anny_> razvajeno mače si
<CrazyLemon> not
<anny_> Å¡ur!
 * anny_ runs
<anny_> not voting for her is considered a hate crime
<anny_> http://starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/932/932171/babe-election-updates-20081119054910373-000.jpg
 * anny_ runs for real
<anny_> lp
<tadej> Tadej
<zdobersek> to si ti, kaj sem pa jst?!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<yang> https://www.zomato.com/photos/pv-res-17182710-u_NjY4MjIwODk4MD
<Pepelka> Jodi fotka Balkan Cafe
<Pepelka> »Balkan Cafe«
<zdobbie> pizdumast
<zdobbie> sedem je ze ura
<yang> porocila
<zdobbie> jebes porocila
<zdobbie> risanko sem zamudu
<CrazyLemon> WAT?!4 REALZ?!?
<CrazyLemon> how could you
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<skyx> lp
<matjaz> http://gmailblog.blogspot.si/2016/02/making-email-safer-for-you-posted-by.html
<Pepelka> Official Gmail Blog: Making email safer for you
<matjaz> čaki wat?!
<matjaz> blogsport.si
<matjaz> blogspot*
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> tis the same as blogspot.com
<matjaz> ja, sem dojel, sam je confusing af
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<matjaz> valda da je, pričakuješ blog post v slovenščini
<matjaz> čeprav, sploh ne bi porajtal če ne bi sem nalepil linka
<CrazyLemon> ne pričakujem.. ker .si ne pomeni da je v slovenščini :D
<matjaz> a je spletna stran google.si v slovenščini? JE! :D
<CrazyLemon> a je youtube.si v slovenščini?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> a youtube.si obstaja? o.O
<zdobersek> .stran youtube.si
<jabuk> youtube.si je dosegljiva!
<zdobersek> .gif oh snap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/oPutFhHDmHtK/giphy.gif
<matjaz> pa drgač je v slovenščini :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz seveda :D
<CrazyLemon> no ker ti imaš naštimano slovenščino :P
<CrazyLemon> poglej twitter.si
<CrazyLemon> wth :D
<CrazyLemon> created:	2015-10-13
<matjaz> dang
<matjaz> missed out on that one
<CrazyLemon> kdo na udbi igra sam outpost? :D
<dz0ny> me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny liar
<dz0ny> you know who then :>
<dz0ny> outb52?
<zdobbie> outsider
<zdobbie> dz0ny: gres?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> ne zgleda online
<zdobbie> jah caka
<zdobbie> gringo se je ze prjavu
<zdobbie> idioterna pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> matjaz greš?
<matjaz> nej, fuzbal bo zdej zdej
<dz0ny> I have to to download that yet
<dz0ny> pa kupon vnest
<dz0ny> #lazy
<zdobbie> so just do it
<CrazyLemon> sj maš optiko
<CrazyLemon> to je 5min for you
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> I would suck
<CrazyLemon> yea..we know
<dz0ny> kolk ur mate ze?
<CrazyLemon> thats why we're asking
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/tbhjuststop/status/696755743064772608
<dz0ny> :D
<Pepelka> no auf Twitter: "very sad to hear about donald trump. nothing happened to him i’m just sad to hear about him"
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tam okrog 150+ mam
<dz0ny> hah
<dz0ny> yea still noob :>
<CrazyLemon> nope..lažem
<CrazyLemon> 195
<CrazyLemon> mislim ne lažem..to je še vedno 150+
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> well 500ish nis več zelenc
<CrazyLemon> ni to dota :P
<CrazyLemon> just point and shoot :P
<dz0ny> ja sam brez merka
<matjaz> s sredino zaslona
<matjaz> MVP
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj cakas
<zdobbie> neki se pisem
<dz0ny> waiting for bj
<dz0ny> the rush
<zdobbie> 129h mam tega sranja
<zdobbie> woe is me
<CrazyLemon> SRANJA?!?!
<CrazyLemon> tis awesome!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/woe
<Pepelka> woe - Wiktionary
<zdobbie> "grief; sorrow; misery; heavy calamity."
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXdz4u3qs00
<Pepelka> Libre 15.6in EOMA68 Laptop, first prototype partially assembled - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://rhombus-tech.net/community_ideas/laptop_15in/news/EOMA68_Libre_15.6in_Laptop_partially_assembled/ - short video explaining the components and a walkth...«
<upd_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-11
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 19.km  S od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @11/02/2016 05:10:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.66+N,+15.59+E
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> .yt it's a disaster
<jabuk> IT'S A DISASTER! EG vs CDEC @ The International 5 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTcfoSYnPns
<zdobbie> "New Hampshire, June 2015" http://i.imgur.com/uGoC4Ei.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/ad38087bac/donald-trump-art-of-the-deal-movie
<Pepelka> Funny Or Die Presents Donald Trump's The Art Of The Deal: The Movie from Owen Burke, Fu...
<Pepelka> »with Funny Or Die, Jack McBrayer, Patton Oswalt, Paul Scheer, Henry Winkler, Ron Howard, Rob Huebel, Andy Richter, Michaela Watkins, Kenny Loggins, Kristen Schaal, Tymberlee Hill, Alfred Molina, Christopher Lloyd, Stephen Merchant, Johnny Depp, Robert Morse, Alf, Jordan Coleman, Joe Nuñez, Jeremy Konner«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: How to Install Cinnamon 2.8 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6vJ5dClNL2Y/how-to-upgrade-cinnamon-2-8-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYh-n7EOtMA
<Pepelka> Sia - Cheap Thrills (Lyric Video) ft. Sean Paul - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sia's "Cheap Thrills" ft. Sean Paul on iTunes: http://smarturl.it/SiaSPCT?IQid=yt Spotify: http://smarturl.it/SiaSPCTsp?IQid=yt Amazon: http://smarturl.it/Si...«
<CrazyLemon> sounds swell!
<napsy> lord
<zdobbie_> u religgie?
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V noči na soboto se bodo padavine spet prehodno okrepile, po nižinah v notranjosti Slovenije bo deloma deževalo deloma snežilo. Padavine bodo v soboto dopoldne ponehale, popoldne se bo ponekod delno zjasnilo. Tudi v nedeljo bo še spremenljivo vreme z občasnimi padavinami. Nekoliko topleje bo.
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo pretežno jasno. Na jugu bo rasla spremenljiva kopasta oblačnost, nastajale bodo plohe. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 5 do 12 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno oblačno. Zjutraj se bodo od jugozahoda pričele pojavljati padavine in dopoldne prehodno zajele večji del Slovenije, popoldne pa ponehale. Po nižinah osrednje in jugovzhodne Slovenije bo večinoma snežilo, v vzhodni Sloveniji pa deloma deževalo deloma snežilo. Več padavin bo v južnih krajih. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -3 do 2, ob morju do 5, v alpskih dolinah do -7, najvišje dnevne od 1 do 5, na Prim
<jabuk> OPOZORILO
<jabuk> Predvsem v Julijskih Alpah je nad okoli 1500 m velika nevarnost snežnih plazov.
<zdobersek> zalost!
<CrazyLemon> kakšna žalost..danes je bilo lepo vreme
<zdobersek> eee jebiseti
<zdobersek> bom pol stress release mel na siegu
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> my todays stress release was 1:40 of pure cycling heaven
<CrazyLemon> pa ne me je... pof... primorski sejem
<CrazyLemon> pisal sem jim naj nam ne pošiljajo več mailov
<CrazyLemon> pa še vedno pošiljajo
<CrazyLemon> komu se lahko pritožim ???
<slax0r> gmail@chucknorris.com
<CrazyLemon> akos!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: v postfix dodas smtpd_sender_restrictions = hash:/etc/postfix/domain_access
<idioterna> pa pol
<idioterna> topceneje.si    REJECT  Too many unsolicited bulk or commercial messages reported
<idioterna> topnakup.si     REJECT  Too many unsolicited bulk or commercial messages reported
<idioterna> toprabat.si     REJECT  Too many unsolicited bulk or commercial messages reported
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no dej mi access na pvt do gmaila
<idioterna> a na gmailu mas?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna yes
<idioterna> i'm so sorry :)
<CrazyLemon> dont be :)
<idioterna> ja premikej jih v spam dokler se gmail ne nauci
<idioterna> da so spam
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ma idioti so.. imajo več domen pol pa pač z druge pošiljajo.. comptech.si, gast.si, primorski-sejem.si
<CrazyLemon> niti enkrat jim MI nismo pisali..pa smo pristali na mail listu
<CrazyLemon> vseh njihovih storitev
<CrazyLemon> unsubscribeal sm se večkrat.. poslal mail na njihov info mail..pa še vedno vztrajajo
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e enkrat sm dal unsubscribe
<CrazyLemon> drugič bo šel cc na akos pa informacijskemu pooblaščenu
<CrazyLemon> pooblaščencu*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyo4DFr4D4I  tu je live stream če koga zanima gravitational waves.. T - 50ish min
<Pepelka> The Thursday update event - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The update«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7293kAiPZw
<Pepelka> National Science Foundation - Live Stream (LIGO Update) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Update on LIGO and the search for gravitational waves.«
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @11/02/2016 16:11:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.6+E
<CrazyLemon> tapravi link..stupid NSF
<slax0r> network system file?
<CrazyLemon> close but no.. national science foundation
<slax0r> aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/k2gcx6v.gifv
<CrazyLemon> we did it!
<zdobbie_> who's we
<CrazyLemon> i dont know..he (the ligo guy) said it
<CrazyLemon> we can hear universe
<CrazyLemon> she said
<yang> .pretvori 1 eur usd
<jabuk> yang: 1 EUR je 1.13 USD
<zdobbie_> nekipaje!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ‘FromScratch’ Is A Smart New Note Taking App for Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lumbH9DmjFY/fromscratch-new-ubuntu-note-taking-app
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: halp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ no can do kemosabe
<CrazyLemon> mlečni riž se kuha
<CrazyLemon> pa nutella čaka
<zdobbie_> ugasn sporget
<idioterna> lousy patriot
<zdobbie_> nutello pa z zlicko strgi ven
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ sj bom..ko se riž skuha
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ti si pa zdj glasn an! včeraj ko smo dve uri igrali outpost pa te ni bilo !
<CrazyLemon> seveda si! i can hear you !
<zdobbie_> boringest night ever
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ti pa neki govoriš a te sploh ni v gameu!
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-12
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> nc ni
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> rrrrrekt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrwEcO3ms3g
<Pepelka> Sanders To Clinton: You're The Only One Who Has Run Against Obama - YouTube
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2T4cg4Uwtw
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders sets the record straight on immigration - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Share on Facebook and Twitter!«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbPTdwIRK-0
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders' Brilliant FDR Quote - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders quotes FDR's "Nothing to fear, but fear itself" speech during the sixth Democratic Primary Debate. Reflect on Twitter @ReflectVideo Reflect on...«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RAlA-B9xzc
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders My victory would make history, too - YouTube
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders: My victory would make history, too Bernie Sanders had a quick response when asked if he was worried about thwarting a possible historic victo...«
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ8oBRTM60E
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders: "I will not take advice from Henry Kissinger" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Share on Facebook and Twitter!«
<idioterna> he's good
<zdobbie> ful fino
<zdobbie> prav snezi
<slax0r> ful ne
<slax0r> jutri
<slax0r> jutro*
<slax0r> ffs dyslexia
<zdobbie> kter sfeckan dan
<slax0r> aww
<slax0r> crap
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/2beoiHJ
<idioterna> lepo je ja
<idioterna> js se guncam v viseci mrezi
<idioterna> pa gledam kako pada
<slax0r> whelp...I did something stewpid
<slax0r> pozabu removat testing iz sources.list in zalaufu upgrade -.-
<zdobbie> NICHT GUT
<slax0r> zaenkrat ni nic broken
<slax0r> razen sounda
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> ah
<slax0r> pulseaudio restart helped
<zdobbie> ful fino
<zdobbie> zdej mi je se ethernet dol padu na work masini
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> it's like, this friday is a monday
<CrazyLemon> New gTLD: wolterskluwer
<CrazyLemon> wat now
<zdobbie> wat een TLD!
<tadej> snezana pa spet sere
<zdobbie> kva so ti NUCi lustni za sestavljat
<CrazyLemon> aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/Mg1re4r.gifv
<napsy> lol
<napsy> kjuuuut
<zdobersek> fucking terrifying
<zdobersek> grem v shopping, po novo tipkovnico
<slax0r> das keyboard!
<zdobersek> das naah
<zdobersek> lolgitech bo dost dober
<slax0r> but
<slax0r> mechanical
<slax0r> sorry
<slax0r> das mechanical
<zdobersek> ja, sej bo
<zdobersek> enkrat
<slax0r> jaz tudi tak pravim :)
<slax0r> skoda da se pri nas ne da nikjer dobit model s
<slax0r> po neki pametni ceni
 * CrazyLemon loves his Genius
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> tipkovnica je zihr starejša od zdobbieja
<slax0r> but is it mechanical?
<CrazyLemon> sure
<msev-> a je kdo že delov prezentacijo v impress js
<msev-> oz če kdo pozna kakšno lažjo bolj gui alternativo
<msev-> pač zastonj offline prezi varianta
<napsy> ka pa libreoffice?
<CrazyLemon> msev- what he said ^
<CrazyLemon> pa impress.js ni gui ravno :)
<msev-> ja sam libre office nima tega nelinearnga pristopa
<msev-> kukr prezi
<msev-> vem da impress.js ni gui sam zgleda hudo pa offline je
<msev-> zj iščem gui za impress.js
<CrazyLemon> msev- ampak libreoffice ima android app s katerim lahko kontroliraš slajde :)
<msev-> meh
<CrazyLemon> msev- za impress.js si prečekiraj ubuntu.si/predstavitev source
<CrazyLemon> če se že misliš ukvarjat s tem
<CrazyLemon> je kr nekaj primerov
<msev-> lepo stari
<msev-> obeta
<CrazyLemon> hvala
 * CrazyLemon bows
<CrazyLemon> its a bit outdated
<CrazyLemon> msev- tudi google slides dela offline (i think)
<msev-> ma nočm da ma google vse podatke
<msev-> google nj gre nekam creepster
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..top secret podatki na slajdih..i gotcha
<msev-> https://github.com/impress/impress.js/wiki/Examples-and-demos
<Pepelka> Examples and demos · impress/impress.js Wiki · GitHub
<Pepelka> »impress.js - It's a presentation framework based on the power of CSS3 transforms and transitions in modern browsers and inspired by the idea behind prezi.com.«
<msev-> tuki gledam če je kšn tool
<CrazyLemon> msev- čas, ki ga boš porabil za iskanje 'GUI toola' je skoraj enak času, s katerim bi že napisal celo predstavitev :>
<msev-> kul sm odpru source in zgleda dost straight forward saj za modifyjat
<CrazyLemon> Latest commit d8995aa  on 1 Oct 2015
<CrazyLemon> 9 days ago
<CrazyLemon> wth github
<msev-> https://github.com/harish-io/Impressionist
<Pepelka> GitHub - harish-io/Impressionist: Visual tool to create impress.js presentations
<Pepelka> »Impressionist - Visual tool to create impress.js presentations«
<CrazyLemon> ah..merge
<msev-> http://strut.io/editor/
<Pepelka> Strut - Beta
<msev-> tale strut obeta
<msev-> ke pa tale U generiraš v source-u j bi recimo kšno drugo črko :D
<msev-> a to z indentom
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope..določiš položaj slidea
<msev-> dats gonna be a bit harder but maybe plausible
<msev-> a če source od tvoje prezentacije potegnem dol mam vse kar rabim
<msev-> kako to pol zalaufam
<msev-> zj sm najdu cirkular-slides generator pa bom copy-pasteov lokacije
<msev-> CrazyLemon, če mi ne rata a loh tebe prosm za te lokacije
<msev-> za eno drugo črko oblikovat
<msev-> zle se bom Å¡e trudu
<msev-> a to je lahko lokalno
<msev-> pa pol sam zaženeš not v brskalniku? (predn bom predolg se s tem ukvarjal pa ne bo nč)
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahko je..sam moraš tudi slike linkat lokalno
<msev-> a pol samo ta tekst shranm v .html fajl pa bo
<msev-> a moram kšne stvari zravn potegnt
<msev-> kšn framework
<CrazyLemon> 'ta tekst' ?
<msev-> source
<CrazyLemon> ne..samo impress.js daš not
<CrazyLemon> pa  začneš pisat
<CrazyLemon> use the source, luke
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> a je na klučku lahko
<msev-> pa da v brskalniku pol pr unmu k bom kazov pokažem
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahko
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ke pa barve izbereš
<CrazyLemon> msev- kakšne barve?
<msev-> ozadje pa to
<CrazyLemon> msev- si kdaj slišal za CSS? :D
<msev-> že
<msev-> sam ne vem pa kaj je to
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- lol
<CrazyLemon> to so pravila za oblikovanje spletnih pravil
<CrazyLemon> "pravila"
<dz0ny> napišeš ozadje: rdeče;
<dz0ny> pa je stran rdeča
<zdobbie> ezpz
<CrazyLemon> it would be kinda cool če bi lahko pisal v lastnem jeziku
<zdobbie> avto* keks = nov Keks;
<zdobbie> keks->speci();
<zdobbie> pojdirutina
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ManVsParty/status/697899521938853888/photo/
<dz0ny> zdobbie: https://github.com/fiji-flo/mozilla-berlin/blob/master/fxos/nuc.md
<Pepelka> mozilla-berlin/nuc.md at master · fiji-flo/mozilla-berlin · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to mozilla-berlin development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<CrazyLemon> seriously..firefox?
<zdobbie> u sirius m8?
<zdobbie> ubuntu sem dal gor
<zdobbie> 14.04.3
<zdobbie> woe is me
<napsy> oh lord
<napsy> get with the times
<dz0ny> zdej se alpine namešča :>
<zdobbie> u get with the times
<zdobbie> drgac menda ne morem androida skompajlat
<CrazyLemon> alpine? some hipster thing? :D
<dz0ny> zdobbie: heard of docker?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mja
<zdobbie> dock her? I hardly even know her!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie thats why you need to dock her right now!
<dz0ny> zdobbie: https://github.com/Androiddork/cm_docker_builder
<Pepelka> GitHub - Androiddork/cm_docker_builder: Build CM in docker
<Pepelka> »cm_docker_builder - Build CM in docker«
<zdobbie> reku sem android
<zdobbie> ne cyanogen
<CrazyLemon> !g github build android in docker
<Pepelka> GitHub - kylemanna/docker-aosp: Minimal build environment for ... https://github.com/kylemanna/docker-aosp
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/3tB6nSR.png
<zdobbie> android mecejo na rpi
<zdobbie> oy vey
<CrazyLemon> ja.. coz of kodi
<dz0ny> rpi2
<dz0ny> in presenetljivo celo ok dela
<CrazyLemon> kodi?
<dz0ny> it's fine, but why not
<zdobbie> ti containerji so sli mim mene
<zdobbie> cool guys don't contain
<dz0ny> they sure do exploit
<msev-> lol
<msev-> dz0ny, a si že sprobov android na pi2
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/935060513248574/videos/976087955812496/
<Pepelka> Bike | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Eric Barone - 223,30 km/h - World mountain bike speed record«
<zdobbie> ne velja, ce ni sam prgonu do vrha
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/90491-raspberry-pi-2-gets-hardware-accelerated-opengl-support/
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi 2 gets hardware accelerated OpenGL support - Graphics - News - HEXUS.net
<Pepelka> »And Samsung has ported Tizen 3.0 to the Pi, to boost development and adoption.«
<CrazyLemon> evo za rpi2
<zdobbie> ne bluzi
<zdobbie> to je ze od prvega releasa podpr
<zdobbie> podprt
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni!
<CrazyLemon> če ne ne bi hexus.net napisal novico!
<msev-> wow kok se dogaja na piju
<zdobbie> opengl si mel ze prej na voljo
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon sm prebral da so v hexu te barve v cssu
<zdobbie> sam so bli neki semi-proprietary driverji
<msev-> sam vseen ne najdem v sourceu od tega impress-jsa
<zdobbie> to zdej so pa prvi zametki podpore v Mesi
<CrazyLemon> msev- lahko so hex, rgb , lahk napišeš 'black' etc.
<msev-> ja sj lih to ne najdem
<msev-> a kje notr piše vilet
<msev-> violet
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj ne najdeš?
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah napiši ti ane
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabiš source?
<CrazyLemon> to nima nobene zveze z impress.js
<msev-> aja
<msev-> ups
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/predstavitev/css/predstavitev.css
<CrazyLemon> search-> "background"
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru je v rgb
<CrazyLemon> ampak lahko napišeš tudi 'violet'
<msev-> aha sj pol najdu k sm dal preglej to stran
<msev-> sm*
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> a lah ukradem vse pa spremenim barve
<CrazyLemon> msev- i dont mind
<msev-> čeprov nevem
<msev-> itak mi ni tok do te službe
<CrazyLemon> dokler vključiš v zadnji slajd 'hvala ubuntu.si'
<CrazyLemon> msev- lol
<msev-> pomoje bom kr v powerpointu
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> you should be quoted "itak mi ni tok do te službe, pomoje bom kr v powerpointu"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> tale css pa impress mi bosta glavo razgnala
<msev-> nemorm
<msev-> :D
<msev-> eno pa po eno bi blo fajn
<msev-> oboje pa nemor
<msev-> m
<msev-> k nevem kko sta povezana pa to
<msev-> :D
<msev-> no al pa ne k sm najdu color picker
<msev-> ..dang
<msev-> btw kje je nule kle pr impress-js-u , nula od koordinatnga sistema, a je na sredin zaslona?
<msev-> zj me je mal začel zanimat
<msev-> kko zj sprobam te spremembe barve
<CrazyLemon> msev- LOL
<CrazyLemon> msev- breath
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako sprobaš? tako da shraniš in refreshaš stran :D
<msev-> zj mam impress shranjen kot txt pa css tut kot txt
<msev-> kako jima dam končnice da bosta delala
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- impress shranjen kot txt?
<CrazyLemon> msev- lej.. pojdi na sprehod
<CrazyLemon> vrni se čez 10 min
<CrazyLemon> odpri source od ubuntu.si/predstavitev
<CrazyLemon> in poglej kje je .css in kako je linkal
<CrazyLemon> in poglej kje je impress.js
<msev-> bom zj umes powerpoint delou :)
<msev-> :D
<msev-> backup plan
<dz0ny> msev-: a ti bi moral kdaj v Poligon it
<dz0ny> al bi se vse navadu al bi te pa vn vrgli :>
<msev-> uuu hudo
<dz0ny> pa glih vceri so mel talk o css, i think
<CrazyLemon> !g poligon
<Pepelka> Poligon http://www.poligon.si/
<msev-> sj že gledam
<CrazyLemon> kreativni center...enough said
<msev-> lepo je
<msev-> shekane stvari jsut how i like it
<msev-> ratal mi je zj ene esp8266 home automation node usposobt
<msev-> učer zvečer
<msev-> sm mogu router odklopt da sm jih lah konfigurirov
<msev-> k ni hotu shrant drgač konfiguracije
<msev-> js bi mogu računalništvo študirat (sam nevem če sm dost pametn)
<msev-> tale sololearn na androidu ma tut css tutorial tko k python :9
<msev-> sam zj še pythona nism zakluču lol
<msev-> pa itak pomoje vse sprot pozabm
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/tree/master/predstavitev
<Pepelka> ubuntu.si/predstavitev at master · ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ubuntu.si - The Community webpage«
<CrazyLemon> če ti kaj pomaga da vidiš na drug način
<CrazyLemon> kje je kaj
<msev-> to ja
<msev-> to sm hotu vidt hvala
<msev-> to ni res kok stvari vi ubuntu-si-jaši obvladate
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- 'obvladate'.. to je preprost .css pa en .html fajl kjer je vključen že narejen .js fajl
<CrazyLemon> ni kaj za obvladat
<msev-> ja res zgleda u izi k maš enkrat tkole predlogo
<msev-> sam de novo spisat bi blo pa kr izziv zame
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej si jo imel tudi ti
<CrazyLemon> impress.js demo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> ja sj to
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam to me je zanimal kko zgleda ta folder structure
<msev-> pr takem projektu
<msev-> mal bi mogu brat še predn sm vas kle not začel spraševat
<CrazyLemon> msev- folder structure je tak kot si ti želiš
<CrazyLemon> lahko vse daš v root
<CrazyLemon> lahko narediš msevMadeThisFolder/
<CrazyLemon> in tam daš etc.
<msev-> aja pol linkaš notr aha ok
<CrazyLemon> seveda
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je css linkaš do css..kjerkoli je ta fajl
<msev-> sj to ste mi že prej govoril sam nism hotu sprejet
<msev-> ampak vseen mam rajš tko da delam po kopitu
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> fckin keyring no...why wont you work
<CrazyLemon> [Papertrail] "Connection from - SSH" alert: 3 matches (at 2016-02-12 14:34)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny papertrail je ena najboljših zadev kar si jih kadarkoli predlagal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: to je za loge?
<msev-> kaj pa logiraš s temu crazylemon a promet na ubuntu si strani?
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ca_kGElVIAEsYDJ.jpg
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne, skyx ja
<CrazyLemon> fckin hate this gnomekeyring
<matjaz> gpg-agent ftw
<msev-> crazy a si že na unity8 :P
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem zakaj ob startupu je posebej entry za gpg pa ssh
<CrazyLemon> msev- naah..unity8 me ne zanima kaj preveč
<CrazyLemon> vsaj v trenutnem stanju ne
<msev-> a si gnome fanyboy al na klasiki unity
<CrazyLemon> msev- unity uporabljam
<msev-> a maš kšno flat temo al pa kj
<msev-> a sam stock
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- pure stock
<CrazyLemon> hm.. a je ta google search feature 'Pošiljanje v telefon' nekaj novega pri nas?
<CrazyLemon> nisem prej opazil :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: jest mam tkole https://github.com/mfin/dotfiles/blob/master/bash/.bashrc
<Pepelka> dotfiles/.bashrc at master · mfin/dotfiles · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dotfiles - no passwords here ... I hope.«
<matjaz> dela v tty, tmuxu, terminal, prek ssh, you name it
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej to tudi dela.. če je v startupu
<CrazyLemon> ampak zdaj pa noče
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. bom rebootal pa preveril a je kaj druzga ali ne
<CrazyLemon> jp..če je v startupu pa dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> stupid keyring
<zdobbie> gj!
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je to da če tisti ukaz iz startupa zalaufam v terminalu zadeva ne dela :D
<dz0ny> env TERM=dumb
<dz0ny> env TERM=dumb neki_kar_pozenem
<zdobbie> # CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> wat
<dz0ny> startup pa tvoj bash mata drug env
<dz0ny> poglej kakšna je razlika ne?
<dz0ny> env > startup.txt, kot tvojo skripto
<dz0ny> # env
<dz0ny> pa boš videl v čem je fora
<CrazyLemon> Exec=/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=ssh
<CrazyLemon> to se požene
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/kanyewest/status/698146450581164032
<Pepelka> KANYE WEST auf Twitter: "4th Bitch is an endearing term in hip hop like the word Nigga"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: maybe too soon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak ni too soon..ker ob startupu normalno dela
<CrazyLemon> ročno pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak kakorkoli..zdj dela idk anymore :D
<dz0ny> k maš lahko sam en session
<dz0ny> dbus session
<dz0ny> gem stavit da to kej Å¡ari
<dz0ny> to je un limit to one seat per session
<CrazyLemon> 1992 ?        SLl    0:00 gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components pkcs11,secrets
<CrazyLemon> ta pa Å¡e vedno pravi to
<CrazyLemon> kot da ni ssh component zalaufan
<dz0ny> pač unity :)
<dz0ny> productive boys and use gnome
<dz0ny> and *girls
<CrazyLemon> hipsters in general*
<dz0ny> noobs unity
<dz0ny> well I typed boons for unity
<dz0ny> close? eh
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/qXySsAo.jpg
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tr8DEQl034&ref=side
<Pepelka> I Have a Dream - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.) talks about the 50th anniversary of the March on Washington lead by Martin Luther King, Jr. Sen. Sanders attended the speech whil...«
<zdobbie_> Bern je bil 19 star
<zdobbie_> fucking savage
<msev-> dz0ny, kam pa pol mene uvrščaš k uporabljam mate in pa xfce :D
<msev-> med oldies goldies :D
<msev-> kam pa uporabnike kde-ja?
<msev->  :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBsNethuWCZ/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »“Controlli @uci_cycling per verifica presenza #motorini in telai e ruote @bardiani_csf #greenteam #rideclean”«
<msev-> lol
<msev-> gleda če je motor not
<msev-> a kr u okvirju
<msev-> lol
<zdobbie_> ma ne
<zdobbie_> isce wifi signal
<matjaz> ej ej, a v ubuntu installerju lahko kreiram btrfs subvolume in jih namontiram v določene folderje?
<matjaz> ping CrazyLemon dz0ny
<zdobbie_> :(
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ej..pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> nism vidu installerja kr dolgo
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu installer btrfs
<Pepelka> btrfs - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<CrazyLemon> i guess you can :)
<skyx> lp
<zdobbie_> lujga
<yang> zdobbie: sej sem ti ze napisal da Sanders ni prvi tak "kandidat" da so pred njim ze bili M.L. King etc.
<yang> in da se mu ne "pise" dobro ce bo zmagal
<anny_> cer
<CrazyLemon> robi "fckin legenda" kranjec!
<matjaz> tzar
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<anny_> peklensko dobro!
<anny_> *gre plesat salso*
<msev-> car
<dz0ny> msev-: wannabe :)
<CrazyLemon> !g 1 january 1970 ipad iphone bug
<Pepelka> Setting the date to 1 January 1970 will brick your iPhone, iPad or ... http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/12/setting-the-date-to-1-january-1970-will-brick-your-iphone-ipad-or-ipod-touch
<CrazyLemon> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-13
<zdobbie> http://usuncut.com/news/the-dnc-opens-the-gates-to-unlimited-wall-street-funding/
<Pepelka> The DNC Just Declared War on Bernie Sanders' Political Revolution
<Pepelka> »The Democratic National Committee, headed by the massively unpopular Debbie Wasserman Schultz, has just lifted the last restrictions preventing the DNC from receiving direct contributions from Wall Street and special interest lobbyists. Under the new rules, political action committees (PACs) and other corporate lobbyists and special interests are now free to donate unlimited sums to […]«
<zdobbie> http://truthinmedia.com/dnc-chair-superdelegates-protect-party-leaders-from-grassroots-competition/
<Pepelka> DNC Chair: Superdelegates Exist to Protect Party Leaders from Grassroots Competition
<Pepelka> »Democratic National Committee chair and Florida Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz explained the motive behind the Democratic Party's appointment of un«
<zdobbie> & this: http://edition.cnn.com/2016/02/12/politics/hillary-clinton-michael-flynn-email-fbi-investigation/index.html
<Pepelka> Ex-Obama intel official: Hillary Clinton should drop out - CNNPolitics.com
<CrazyLemon> monitor mi je crknu!
<CrazyLemon> ne ni!
<CrazyLemon> it works..again
<pitastrudl> heh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMAUG8oVY_4
<Pepelka> Silicon Valley: Season 3 Tease (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to the HBO YouTube: http://itsh.bo/10qIqsj Silicon Valley Season 3 premieres Sunday, April 24. Connect with Silicon valley online: Find Silicon Val...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Conky Clock Widget Shows The Current Time In Words  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wXKpnjyWcdE/word-clock-conky-config-linux
<CrazyLemon> kr sonce
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.6°C @13.02.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% vzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:34, Kulminacija: 11:20:42, Sončni zahod: 16:28:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 16min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/M8K73ZD.jpg
<dz0ny> kr sneg
<zdobbie> how come
<CrazyLemon> kak sneg če je sonce!
<zdobbie> the two are not mutually exclusive
<zdobbie> dummy
<CrazyLemon> torej sneg pada tudi ko je sonce?
<zdobbie> ayup
<zdobbie> I seent it!
<yang> dz0ny: lepo zgleda
<yang> kr idilicno
<yang> kle v LJ je sam plundra
<BigWhale> Pr nas je sonce ze od jutra... :)
<BigWhale> Prej je pa sneg padal.
<BigWhale> Zdej se snega ni vec.
<matjaz> evo, sem vedel da včeraj ne bi smel hvalit gpg-agent
<matjaz> danes crknu :D
<yang> matjaz: probaj si uredit smartcard
<yang> https://fsfe.org/fellowship/card.en.html
<matjaz> yang, tole mi nič ne pomaga, če agent crkne :)
<matjaz> drgač pa ja, kul zadevca
<CrazyLemon> matjaz reboot!!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> dammit Bernie https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/45ixf3/sanders_was_staging_sitins_in_1962_in_1964/
<Pepelka> Sanders was staging sit-ins in 1962, in 1964 Clinton was campaigning for Barry Goldwater, who opposed the Civil Rights Act : politics
<Pepelka> »edit4: A lot of people seem to think I implied Clinton was racist, I did no such thing, I simply stated the FACT that Clinton campaigned for...«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb enders game
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> !g enders game
<Pepelka> Ender's Game (2013) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1731141/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb ender's game
<jabuk> Ender's Game |01 Nov 2013 114 min| Action, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> Young Ender Wiggin is recruited by the International Military to lead the fight against the Formics, a genocidal alien race which nearly annihilated the human race in a previous invasion.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.7/10 (176,117 glasov) | Tomato: 6.0/10 196 reviews (users: 3.6/5 117478 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1731141
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ene par nas je na udbi
<CrazyLemon> if you'd like to join
<zdobbie> eventually
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no pressure
<CrazyLemon> !g mymonster esportclub
<Pepelka> mYmonster Esportsclub! - News https://mymonster-esportsclub.de/
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ti si spamal nekaj od papertrail ane?
<idioterna> happy day yesterday
<matjaz> idioterna, ziher scalia ane?
<idioterna> ja
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-14
<zdobbie> http://www.theonion.com/graphic/justice-scalia-dead-following-30-year-battle-socia-52356
<Pepelka> Justice Scalia Dead Following 30-Year Battle With Social Progress - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »The Onion - America's Finest News Source«
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 4.km JZ od BIZELJSKEGA @14/02/2016 07:28:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.99+N,+15.66+E
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> "V tujem poslovnem tisku denimo pišejo, da se z upokojevanjem baby-boom generacije povečuje povpraševanje po rock koncertih za upokojence." :>
<tadej> jutro
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja
<CrazyLemon> in yay..monitor spet ne dela
<zdobbie> APU eh
<CrazyLemon> ce bi bil APU ne bi niti secondary display delal
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> tokrat se ne prižge tudi če ga vključim v drugo vtičnico..i think its dead :(
<dz0ny> idioterna: zakaj ste pa slo-tech zaklenil?
<idioterna> nism ga js
<idioterna> a ga odklenem
<dz0ny> #slo-tech: You need a registered nick to join that channel.
<idioterna> sm na silo odklenu :)
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/698522536057925632
<Pepelka> NBC News auf Twitter: "ISIS fighters are shaving bears and hiding in civilian homes to avoid airstrikes https://t.co/0Kb7iGcLm6 https://t.co/9oq0Vh0gZD"
<zdobbie> NOT THE BEARS
<zdobbie> A STEP TOO FAR ISIS
<zdobbie> http://www.vox.com/2016/2/14/10988380/donald-trump-9-11
<Pepelka> Trump finally went too far for Republicans - Vox
<Pepelka> »Some things are just beyond the pale.«
<yang> A so nehali z LinuxTagi/Berlin ?
<yang> na WP ni zapisa za 2015 event
<yang> pa tudi njihova spletna stran kaze samo na nek blog
<yang> Kle je nek dober spisek konferenc http://cal.guckes.net/
<Pepelka> Free+Libre Software Events Calendar - with focus on Berlin, AT+DE, Europe
<zdobbie> http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/05db433e-d2d9-11e5-829b-8564e7528e54.html#axzz408ZgwOWG
<zdobbie> Donald feels it too!
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> Pepelka: whadup
<zdobbie> "At times it was hard to distinguish his debate remarks from Bernie Sanders"
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, hotu sem te vprašat za referal kodo, sam sem se zdej že registriral
<matjaz> awesome zadevca
<CrazyLemon> matjaz agreed :)
<matjaz> pa Å¡e cli client majo
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem ce sploh obstaja referal ker je itak tisto 'basic' brezplacno
<zdobbie> whatcha talking aboot
<matjaz> papertrail
<CrazyLemon> look at this canadian fella..aboot
<zdobbie> okay then
<zdobbie> thanks!
<matjaz> a ma še kdo probleme, če hoče dat flash v fullscreen na sekundarnem monitorju? pa da ima manjšo resolucijo kot ptimarni?
 * CrazyLemon nima več 'sekundarnega' monitorja :(
<CrazyLemon> moram na laptopu ircat...like a f++king animal!
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> ti je crknu?
<CrazyLemon> primary ja
<CrazyLemon> i just dont get it..ce dela 9 let..why cant it work for 9 more years
<matjaz> old shit sucks. jest se počasi pripravljam, da bom moral vse diske zamenjat
<matjaz> razen SSDjev
<matjaz> že neki časa hreščijo :D
<CrazyLemon> naah man.. tale moj dela ze 5 let on&off
<CrazyLemon> on pa tam..zdj bo tretje leto
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: torej nimas tega specificnega problema?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tega?
<zdobbie> flash v fullscreen na sekundarnem monitorju
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ha ha..not funny at all
<zdobbie> u lucky bastard
<zdobbie> the privilege is surreal
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kak monitor za prodat? :D
<CrazyLemon> nothing fancy..sam naj bo 16:9
<CrazyLemon> dovolj mi je 4:3
<CrazyLemon> pa tam 19"
<matjaz> bolha.com
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ni nič pametnega na mojem območju
<CrazyLemon> najdu enga kul ..sam je nekje na koroškem
<matjaz> lejga, še na kavč bi rad dostavljenega c-c-c
<zdobbie> in?
<zdobbie> sej mas kolo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne na kavč..sj tam 50km še naredim.. več pa ne :)
<zdobbie> .aptf xkbcommon-compose.h
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol tale facebook
<CrazyLemon> 12ega mi je ponujal boost posta za 13€
<CrazyLemon> 13ega  za 9€
<CrazyLemon> danes je cena 5€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> 16.04 bo imel journald, ne? pa po defaultu vse tam?
<dz0ny> em, to je ze od 14.10
<dz0ny> :>
<matjaz> 14.04 ftw
<matjaz> :)
<dz0ny> systemd pa od 15.10
<matjaz> tnx!
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> japapizdano
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: You Can Now Edit @OpenStreetMap Info In GNOME Maps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/DLc5A43lVME/can-now-edit-openstreetmap-info-gnome-maps
<CrazyLemon> kaj te zdaj maatra!?!?
<CrazyLemon> matra*
<Krt57I> CrazyLemon: si mene mislil
<CrazyLemon> Krt57I ne :)
<Krt57I> ok
<msev-> a je donald trump zagovornik opensource vrednost mejbi? :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- suuuuuuuure
<zdobbie> kter kolerik si ti CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yea..i'ma dreamer
<msev-> a ni bernie neki zagovarjal
<CrazyLemon> msev- naah..bernie is too old da bi karkoli zagovarjal
<CrazyLemon> tko da vote trump, vote opensource
<msev-> lol
<msev-> eni strani k sm dons hotu pogledat (focus diagnostics) je poteku varnostni certifikat pa prav google da ni varno
<msev-> a se da kko kšn older snapshot te strani vidt
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej lahko še vedno to stran vidiš
<msev-> ja sam piše da me loh napadejo
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo je pač outdated certifikat
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja.. pol boljše da ne obiščeš lugosovga wikija
<CrazyLemon> tam te napadajo že od..hmm 09 ali nekaj takega
<msev-> https://www.focusdx.com/
<msev-> lol
<msev-> aja pol ni pene pravš
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ok i'm going for it
<CrazyLemon> Strežniku ni uspelo dokazati, da je domena wiki.lugos.si; njegovo varnostno potrdilo je poteklo pred 2.727 dnevi.
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej lahko pa greš na http
<CrazyLemon> pa je težava rešena
<CrazyLemon> nobenga opozorila
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> lol
<msev-> kul
<msev-> pol zgleda ni take pene ane CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msev- odvisno..če opaziš tako opozorilo na paypalu
<CrazyLemon> ti svetujem da ga upoštevaš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> lol
<msev-> ja itak tm sm tko al tko bl pozorn
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa še sms mi pošle banka k se nardi transakcija za ekstra varnost
<CrazyLemon> no..'ekstra' varnost.. takrat ni več tvojega denarja tko da ne vem zakaj misliš da je to 'ekstra' :D
<msev-> indeed
<msev-> je pa za vmesni čas
<msev-> da ti kr ne vlečejo dol random nor
<msev-> npr*
<zdobbie> noice
<zdobbie> 31GB of android sources
<matjaz> ta prevc je fukjen
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu Tease New Ubuntu Phone Ahead of MWC 2016  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AbsI7TdEgaE/meizu-tease-new-ubuntu-phone-ahead-mwc-2016
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: pomoc rabjo
<zdobbie_> al pa ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ idk
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlf1/v/t1.0-9/12743900_1560298074287549_2274598303881340521_n.jpg?oh=f901255b1138c588aeae21d665cdf763&oe=5769B077
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<msev-> Miška-one :D
<msev-> hahah
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a boš tortice s francosko solato speku
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- not my photo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa zadnja leta nism ravno ljubitelj francoske solate
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<idioterna> http://www.theonion.com/graphic/justice-scalia-dead-following-30-year-battle-socia-52356
<Pepelka> Justice Scalia Dead Following 30-Year Battle With Social Progress - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »The Onion - America's Finest News Source«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/698919280373420033
<Pepelka> God auf Twitter: "Happy Valentine's Day! I love you! But not in that way! Or any way, really! 💋"
<CrazyLemon> god is just awesome :D
<yang> Kako pridem v gmailu na razdelek z maili iz leta 2013 recimo, lahko kliknem enega posiljatelja poimensko in me vrze na tisti datum, samo kako pa bi videl se ostale maile iz tistega obdobja ?
<CrazyLemon> search for it?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/nilssonanders/status/698497237018664960
<Pepelka> Anders Nilsson auf Twitter: "Evil plan: Open wifi hotspot which intercepts NTP traffic, and returns January 1st, 1970."
<CrazyLemon> that is evil :D
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/destraynor/status/698953963052277760
<Pepelka> Des Traynor auf Twitter: "I’m increasingly convinced that most start-ups boasting about AI are really just impressed with their 183 if-then-else statements."
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-06
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie> o/
<metalcamp_> jutro
<zdobbie> .yt you & me flume
<jabuk2> Disclosure - You & Me (Flume Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUkkaqSNduU
<zdobbie> have a drop
<slax0r> one more coffee
<slax0r> \o/
<idioterna> http://m.imgur.com/gallery/MFtB3
<jabuk2> Trump Valentine's Day Cards - Album on Imgur
<jabuk2> Album with topic of No Topic, tagged with  and ; uploaded by TKFN4212817. Trump Valentine's Day Cards
<metalcamp_> haha
<slax0r> kak dolgo bo se ta gumpec predsednik?
<slax0r> se ze kje pobirajo stave? :)
<zdobbie> ce se kdo ni vidu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWuc18xISwI
<speed-> 2 mandata, duhh
<slax0r> bouzaj me
<slax0r> pouleg mene lezi se
<slax0r> naj se cuje skripanje
<zdobersek> PEJT DELAT
<slax0r> MAKE ME
<speed-> ne delat
<speed-> v pon ne!
<speed-> pa v pet ne!
<speed-> tiste 3 dni pa naj jim bo
<speed-> sicer jaz mam 11ur pa pol minusa lol
<speed-> mislim da jim bom mogel dati 1 dan dopusta tja :D
<matjaz> 2 dni
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> 2 dni ... wtf
<matjaz> I need coffee
<zdobbie> speed-: sej ni po tvoji krivdi teb racunalnik crknu (afaik) !!
<zdobbie> kolk hitro ti pa lahko oni zrihtajo nadomestno orodje je pa njihov problem
<zdobbie> ce ne druzga, bi te loh sefe poslal tisto 911 pelat na servis
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> lol
<speed-> zdobbie tisto je vse v urah
<speed-> to kar je minus je moja krivda
<slax0r> y?
<slax0r> kak te mas 11 ur minus?
<slax0r> minusa*
<speed-> jah
<speed-> glej odkrito povem sem zabusant
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> ja en cetrtek si se ga ulil
<zdobbie> pol pa kle stoku, kako tezko je bit na sihtu
<zdobbie> in da gres ob 12ih ze dam
<speed-> ja celi teden
<speed-> smo tak bili
<speed-> 2x naju je sef domov nateral
<speed-> 1x sva pa samo sla
<speed-> :)))
<CrazyLemon> http://s1.lprs1.fr/images/2017/02/05/6656574_f99d0c7c-ea3a-11e6-b46f-ca2197cc15c2-1.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tist je parkirplac označen :D
<speed-> wtf je to
<dz0ny> kolesarski policaji :D
<CrazyLemon> to so ležeči policaji za kolesarje :D
<slax0r> lolwut?
<zdobersek> wutlol
<zdobbie> all I see is a bunnyhop challenge
<idioterna> narobe gledate
<idioterna> cesta je za kolesarje
<zdobbie> ma ne vem ce
<zdobbie> ker tamle se loh najvec 30 vozi
<zdobbie> vozis
<dz0ny> kolesar ma 90 :D
<dz0ny> bi blo pa mal zajeban ce bi bli kolesarski policaji cik,cak
<dz0ny> cleary unoptimized solution to biker speeding :D
<matjaz> .yt tišina
<jabuk2> Bajaga-Tišina https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LjyOGxJlmU
<kubanc> pozdravljeni. Ali obstaja kakšen app da snemaš desktop zaa določen čas, recimo 8 ur?
<dz0ny> ffmpeg :)
<dz0ny> vlc
<dz0ny> vlc je najbolj gui friendly
<metalcamp_> zakaj natančno 8 ur? :)
<kubanc> delovna izmena
<dz0ny> naklikaš opcije pa ti pove cmdline al pa kr z gui začneš
<napsy> spying on employees?
<napsy> :)
<dz0ny> lol
<kubanc> nč ni spying...
<kubanc> obnašanje programa moram snemat
<CrazyLemon> 8h @ 1080 is a lot of data :)
<slax0r> dvomim da za obnasanje programa rabis kaj vec kot 480
<kubanc> slax0r, se strinjam
<kubanc> s katerim programom najlažje to dosežem...
<slax0r> ti je dz0ny dal dokaj dober odgovor
<speed-> ja ja spijuniral bo!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne rabiš 30fps
<dz0ny> 1fps je dost
<slax0r> 60fps@1080p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny c'mon..kaj lahko iz 1fps razločiš
<dz0ny> vse
<slax0r> u fukken wot m8?!
<slax0r> saj pa ne snemas igre :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič..v manj kot sekundi lahko uporabnik zapre program ali pa crasha
<CrazyLemon> kako veš kaj se je zgodilo v enem frameu?
<dz0ny> ja, ce crashne maš tam nek monitor to ko ujame :D
<dz0ny> ce zapre isto
<dz0ny> to je stupid debut tko da snemaš
<dz0ny> don't you think?
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj ne bi implementiral sensible logiranja
<slax0r> stranki tut verjetno ne bos rekel da naj snema svoj desktop in ko app crashne ti naj video poslje
<CrazyLemon> stupid debut? kaj je debut ?
<CrazyLemon> mislim strinjam se da je snemanje čudno ja
<matjaz> o msevwork! a si mal zaspal dons?
<dz0ny> debug*
<kubanc> A kdo ve kako se zale timelimit zalavfa, ker meni v temu ukazu ne prime"ffmpeg -timelimit 60 -f x11grab -r 25 -s 740x580 -i :0.0 test.mp4"
<msevwork> A new day has begun
<msevwork> let the rain come and wash away my tears
<msevwork> pozabu sm se prjavt matjaz
<msevwork> preveč sm razmišljal o puncah
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> vidm ja
<matjaz> fakin Celine Dion
<msevwork> meša se mi
<msevwork> v soboto sm bil uspešn ful sm jih 3 skupince zapecal :D
<msevwork> sam tisto k jo pa hočm do konca zapecat mi pa ni ratal :D
<kubanc> ni -timelimit ampak je -t
<yang> msevwork: si Å¡el Å¡e kaj na blejsko grmado lani ?
<metalcamp_> msevwork: no chemistry talk? :/
<msevwork> yang v lescah na letališču je huda
<msevwork> metalcamp_, pišem člank ja
<yang> kaj to ?
<msevwork> blejska grmada
<msevwork> slaščica
<yang> ma hrib sem mislu :)
<msevwork> aja
<msevwork> ja sm Å¡u ja haha
<msevwork> sj tist je 15 min
<msevwork> sprot
<yang> jaz od takrat sploh  nisem bil na bledu vec
<msevwork> js pa skoz
<msevwork> js sm bil sam prejšn tedn 4x :D
<msevwork> k je una ta huda lubica iz tm :D
<msevwork> pozabla je parfum v mojem avtu haha :D
<matjaz> inb4 this. fucking. channel.
<matjaz> aja sej ga ni
<msevwork> haha
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<matjaz> dons ma srečo ja
<zdobbie> oh I gotta go
<matjaz> <matjaz> inb4 this. fucking. channel.
<matjaz> <matjaz> aja sej ga ni
<zdobbie> but I am always here
<zdobbie> at least in spiritu
<matjaz> <msevwork> v soboto sm bil uspešn ful sm jih 3 skupince zapecal :D
<matjaz> <msevwork> sam tisto k jo pa hočm do konca zapecat mi pa ni ratal :D
<matjaz> just something you missed
<matjaz> so you stay in the loop, ya know?
<slax0r> msevwork: u go girl!
<msevwork> ouaaa ouaaa
<zdobbie> in to so vse navdusene nad balkanskim popom?
<zdobbie> da je blo treba v nedeljo od struckotov vso relevantno diskografijo poizvedet?
<msevwork> ja
<msevwork> v torek grem v Palatiuma :D
<msevwork> najbl balkanski lokal v LJ
<msevwork> mal tvegano ampak ok :D
<slax0r> msevwork: if you don't mind me asking, kolk pomladi stejes?
<yang> Tole je ful dober film-dokumentarec (ce imate časovni zamik) http://www.spored.tv/program/divje-zivljenje-domacih-zivali-film/142229810
<msevwork> 28 sam zj mam novo pomlad...renesanso
<slax0r> :)
<msevwork> vmes sm bil umirjen
<msevwork> zj se mi pa meša
<msevwork> grem dol
<yang> https://vimeo.com/31607261
<jabuk2> LA VIE SAUVAGE DES ANIMAUX DOMESTIQUES on Vimeo
<jabuk2> This is "LA VIE SAUVAGE DES ANIMAUX DOMESTIQUES" by Les Films d'Ici on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.
<speed-> ka ga gnjavis slax0r
<slax0r> odi
<slax0r> me primi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> stari
<idioterna> :)
<speed-> si vido kelnarco
<speed-> od zvezde
<speed-> kak si je dala :D
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> kere zvezde?
<slax0r> beltinske ali soboske?
<speed-> lotmerske zdaj
<speed-> pred pa je bila tu
<slax0r> jebes kelnarce :)
<speed-> http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=ph5896481394d26
<speed-> :D
<jabuk2> Slovenia teen Natkica gangbang feat. Pici&Pero Show - Pornhub.com
<jabuk2> Watch Slovenia teen Natkica gangbang feat. Pici&Pero Show. Pornhub is the ultimate xxx porn and sex site.
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> dobesedno :D
<zdobersek> in pol se cudis, zakaj si v minusu z urami
<slax0r> saj se ne cudi
<slax0r> je sam priznal da je zabusant
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ja
<speed-> vse jasno
<zdobbie> velik stvari se je ze polinkal na tem kanalu
<zdobbie> nisem celo noc kle
<zdobbie> ampak mrbit je pa tale PH link na actual video prvi
<zdobbie> ubuntulog: confirm?
<speed-> kaj pravsi?
<speed-> pravis*
<speed-> nic jasno :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> pravim da
<zdobbie> this.
<zdobbie> fucking.
<zdobbie> channel.
<matjaz> literally.
<CrazyLemon>   |
<CrazyLemon> 2017
<CrazyLemon> c'mon dude!
<CrazyLemon> you literally effed up!
<speed-> zmeden sem!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> premalo spanja, prevec kave!
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t693328
<jabuk2> Anonymous onesposobil petino strani na temnem spletu @ Slo-Tech
<jabuk2> Neznani napadalci, ki naj bi bili povezani z nekdaj zelo aktivno skupino Anonymous, so minuli teden povzročili precej nevšečnosti na temnem delu spleta, ko so onesposobili 10.000 oziroma petino strani na omrežju Tor, torej prepoznavne s končnico .onion. Napad je meril na ponudnika gostovanja Freedom Hosting II, na katerem gostuje nesorazmerno veliko strani na temnem spletu. Po nekaterih ocenah naj bi jih bilo do 20 odstotkov.  Povejm
<jabuk2> ni...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mcdonalds.com/us/en-us/new-big-mac.html
<jabuk2> New Mac Trio: McDonald’s New Burgers | McDonald’s
<jabuk2> With three sizes of Mac, there’s now a Big Mac for any moment! Try all three or find your fit at participating McDonald’s.
<CrazyLemon> its grand now
<matjaz> grand je že en čas?
<matjaz> Jr prvič vidim
<CrazyLemon> kako že en čas? 17.1.2017 so ga predstavili
<matjaz> kaj je bil pa tisti prej?
<matjaz> Å¡e pri nas je bil
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> grand mac is the new sh1t
<matjaz> The Giga Big Mac goes on sale April 6 and will be available for a limited time through the end of the month.
<matjaz> that splains it
<CrazyLemon> giga?
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<matjaz> ne sej ni bil ta pri nas
<matjaz> pri nas je bil Big Big Mac
<matjaz> Giga je bil samo na .jp
<jabuk2> M 1.9 > 31.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @06/02/2017 19:30:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.24+N,+14.81+E
<metalcamp> idioterna, če še imaš ram palčki bi ju vzel. edina težava je v tem, da ne vem kdaj bom naslednjič v lj
<idioterna> metalcamp: kere pa bi?
<idioterna> zdej mam kr dost ddr2 palck tle
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sticker-license.jpg
<metalcamp> idioterna: delujoče :)
<metalcamp> drugače pa non-ecc
<idioterna> dve 1gb palcki?
<metalcamp> če jih maš več lahko tudi štiri, sodeč po omari lahko nastane še kak frankenstein
<metalcamp> 1gb, če je opcija
<idioterna> bom pogledu ja
<idioterna> mislm da mam 4
<idioterna> bom dal listek gor da je zate
<idioterna> ubistvu pomoje loh kr v uno bubblewrap kuverto dam pa ti posljem
<idioterna> ce ne bos hmal hodu
<idioterna> jutr grem ziher mimo poste
<idioterna> nism pa 100% ce res vsi biti delajo
<idioterna> pa zdele ne morm sestavt cele masine
<idioterna> ddr2-800u pise gor
<idioterna> oz. pc2-6400 kar je isti speed
<metalcamp> ni panike, ni življenjskega pomena, če katera ne bo delala
<metalcamp> ti nakažem denar ali po povzetju?
<idioterna> ma ne po povzetju da naus listka dobu pol
<idioterna> morm najdt eno skatlco primerno
<CrazyLemon> .yt illenium fractures
<jabuk2> Illenium - Fractures (Feat. Nevve) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38750lf-u5w
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4ARqZcWMAAKsuw.jpg:large
<msev-> spet sm jo vozu okol
<msev-> počas se bom naveličal
<msev-> :D
<Matthai> koga?
<CrazyLemon> balkanko Å¡pelo
<CrazyLemon> paris hilton from slovenia
<Matthai> kaj si ne more človek dobit normalne ženske, da bi z njim hekala? :->
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<msev-> ni balkanka
<msev-> sam po duši
<msev-> zmerm me srce pol boli k pridem domov
<msev-> pa še hočem
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> [22:30:30] <msev->: počas se bom naveličal
<CrazyLemon> [22:47:11] <msev->: zmerm me srce pol boli k pridem domov
<CrazyLemon> [22:47:14] <msev->: pa še hočem
<CrazyLemon> ti še sam ne veš kaj hočeš
<msev-> zakaj majo lepa dekleta rade barabe
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> such a difficult question at this late hour
<CrazyLemon> ln
<jabuk2> M 1.5 > 11.km JZ od HRASTOVELJ @07/02/2017 00:39:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+13.79+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-07
<speed-> morgen
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> ka zdaj
<speed-> delamo kaj pa zakaj ne
<slax0r> ker je torek
<speed-> +1
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/vQ5Trwy.png
<matjaz> work from home
<matjaz> that. I could get used to
<matjaz> pa dobro jutro
<slax0r> no pants dev day!
<matjaz> ne ne, sem kar fajn napravljen
<matjaz> *cough* zbolu *cough*
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> go
<yang2> .vreme capodistria
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.5°C @07.02.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 48% severovzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:20:01, Kulminacija: 12:20:33, Sončni zahod: 17:21:06
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 01min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang2> .vreme lj
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @07.02.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 80% jugovzhodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:17:48, Kulminacija: 12:17:18, Sončni zahod: 17:16:47
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 58min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIFk62VNzt4
<jabuk2> MARGARITA - WILKINS - YouTube
<zdobbie> miren dan
<zdobbie> jutr je pa praznik
<zdobbie> ... TIL
<matjaz> zdobbie, preveč delaš
<matjaz> clock out!
<zdobbie> NAY
<idioterna> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/amYLqV4_700b.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V12C6xuMwmE
<jabuk2> The Grand Tour: Porsche 918 vs. Nissan Patrol - YouTube
<jabuk2> On the season 1 finale of The Grand Tour, Richard Hammond takes to the streets of Dubai to finally get the answer to the question that everyone has asked: Wh...
<slax0r> kak praznik neki
<slax0r> ce delat moram
<msevwork> yes
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, men je bla najboljša tista "OOOOH what is that smell?!" "England."
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mhm :D
<matjaz> al pa "Richard Hammond, twice the age, still the same size!"
<matjaz> umru
<CrazyLemon> haha..ta je bla huda ja :D
<CrazyLemon> sam je res short dude :D
<CrazyLemon> wtf.. google pravi 1.7m
<matjaz> 1.7m
<matjaz> vsaj wiki tko prav
<matjaz> se prav je bližje 1.65
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej si vidu njegov položaj za volanom
<CrazyLemon> komaj je gledal čez volan
<matjaz> jap
<zdobbie> aw yiss
<zdobbie> a package was delivered
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 'bout time
<zdobbie> ma zdej moram jt celo mizo spucat ..
<CrazyLemon> bužček.. kdo pa sploh želi imeti spucano mizo..its unthinkable
<zdobersek> hjalp
<yang> se ti kolca ?
<matjaz> zdobersek, PC prišel?
<zdobersek> mhm
<matjaz> kaj si pol vzel?
<msevwork> <matjaz> kaj si pol vzel?  zdobersek> xtacy
<matjaz> fake news
<msevwork> <matjaz> in kako je blo?  zdobersek> prešvoh pol sm še LSD
<zdobersek> dupla xeona, rama se za vse vas, radeon rx460,
<CrazyLemon> guess zdobbie gonna step up his insurgency game
<zdobersek> a bit
<zdobbie> nic
<zdobbie> odoh po skaf in vodo
<CrazyLemon> greš se kopat?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> lol
<zdobbie> genau
<matjaz> zdobbie, dupla xeona, nooice
<zdobbie> cores for chores
<matjaz> kva si pa poj zaeno plato vzel? supermicro?
<msevwork> a ma zdobbie svojo firmo a kje dela?
<zdobbie> supermicro indeed
<zdobbie> zdobbie dela
<zdobbie> pa zato ne rabi bit zdobbiework
<zdobbie> thinkbbadit
<CrazyLemon> thinkrabbit?
<CrazyLemon> supermicro naj bi kmalu predstavu ene passive boxe..zgledajo sexy af
<CrazyLemon> http://themes.gohugo.io/theme/hugo-goa/ haha..erlich :D
<zdobbie> ~avia-to~
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kje je link?!
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/nhes8H__DlY?t=30s
<jabuk2> FANLESS Hardcore Gaming Cube from SUPERMICRO/Calyos - YouTube
<jabuk2> Do you want a truly silent gaming box? I certainly do... Get updates on Supermicro's Twitter: https://twitter.com/supermicro_game Thanks for Freshbooks for s...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/cra0kalo/status/828947326425133057
<jabuk2> Cra0kalo on Twitter: "So you can do Cross-site scripting (XSS) on Steam right now. DO NOT load anyones profile. @mikko meta http-equiv="refresh" works this is bad https://t.co/eyqODlT6Yt"
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti vozis Steam na regular Ubuntu instalaciji, jetak?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tole je kar epic ja
<matjaz> zdobbie, ka te jebe?
<zdobbie> vsje
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tak
<zdobbie> blalahjahdrjadtjakhdfkajsdxfndkbndlafkbadkf
<zdobbie> komaj polovico sem spucu
<zdobbie> tega revcka pa zgleda zadnje dni kr strafajo na sihtu
<CrazyLemon> hah.. PoC tistega XSS https://twitter.com/cra0kalo/status/828965896722882561
<CrazyLemon> don't click on the link if you don't want an .exe file!
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB6At1FaITQ
<jabuk2> R.E.I.C.H. Friends Parody Theme Song Intro - YouTube
<jabuk2> Where does Hitler meet Chandler Bing? In R.E.I.C.H. your 1930s sitcom about the life of a bunch of friends trying to build their own reich. I'll be there for...
<matjaz> u. m. r. u.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> oh no
<matjaz> zdobbie, a ti še kar pucaš mizo? :D
<zdobbie> mhm
<matjaz> lawl
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UktXYuDQgSs
<jabuk2> America first... Slovenia second (OFFICIAL) - YouTube
<jabuk2> America first but Slovenia second! Made by late night show Ta Teden z Juretom Godlerjem @PlanetTV Everysecondcounts.eu
<zdobbie> ce mam tri metre tega sranja, plus monitorji pa kablovje
<zdobbie> pol moram se pa pod mizo spucat
<matjaz> the Europes Alabama
<matjaz> lol
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> not bad
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč da toliko žali pahorja..but oh well :P
<idioterna> zali ga?
<idioterna> kaj pa ni true?
<zdobbie> mal meh
<dretnx> Se kdo spozna na Webassembly?
<zdobbie> dretnx: mogoc na ksno bolj splosno vprasanje zmorem odgovorit
<CrazyLemon> ^ basically 'No'
<zdobbie> 'no, but maybe'
<dretnx> zdobbie: Je možno napisati kodo v pythonu, katera temelji na oz. uporablja angular.js?
<dretnx> zdobbie: In potem se prevede python v webassembly kodo
<zdobbie> dretnx: mislim, da je, kokr je mozno razne APIje koristit skoz wasm
<zdobbie> ne vem pa tocno, kako angular notr vpet
<CrazyLemon> .yt john malkovich superbowl ad
<jabuk2> Super Bowl Ad: John Malkovich for Squarespace https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWaRUUqQ1zA
<CrazyLemon> so awesome ^
<matjaz> $10mio za tole reklamo
<matjaz> not bad
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wTGX55oqCE
<jabuk2> Top 15 Carl's Jr. Super Bowl Commercials - Best Funny Superbowl Ads HD - YouTube
<jabuk2> This video is NOT sponsored by Carl's Jr./Hardee's, we just love their Super Bowl commercials! Top 30 Superbowl Ads of ALL TIME ►► https://www.youtube.com/wa...
<CrazyLemon> ^ looks so good
<CrazyLemon> paris sicer pokvari perfect hamburger..but oh well
<matjaz> zgleda je napačn kabl potegni ko je pucal
<matjaz> potegnu*
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: surge
<CrazyLemon> idioterna naah
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie did you build it?
<zdobbie> pa sej stvar je sestavljena
<zdobbie> sam pucu sem kle dve uri
<zdobbie> zdej pa nazaj skup spravlam
<CrazyLemon> did they come?
<zdobbie> u so smarty
<CrazyLemon> i try
<CrazyLemon> no pužen povray --benchmark
<CrazyLemon> da vidimo kaj ta beštja zmore
<zdobbie> debian gor instaliram ...
<zdobbie> here I am
<zdobbie> once again
<zdobbie> setting up LVM on a 1TB SSD
<CrazyLemon> debian..coz you like old things don't ya
<zdobbie> debian testing
<zdobbie> kernel 4.9 so old
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Microsoft/gvfs
<jabuk2> GitHub - Microsoft/GVFS: Git Virtual File System
<jabuk2> GVFS - Git Virtual File System
<CrazyLemon> seriously microsoft
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Microsoft/GVFS/issues/7
<jabuk2> GVfs name is already taken guys · Issue #7 · Microsoft/GVFS · GitHub
<jabuk2> GVFS - Git Virtual File System
<matjaz> to sem že zadnjč jamral tuki
<matjaz> idiots
<speed-> true story
<speed-> I remember!
<speed-> jabuk pa se vedno ni upgrejdan, da bi te ven skurcal!
<matjaz> jabuk2, za vse linke vrne malo opisa ane?
<matjaz> mogoče bi lahko tko nardil, da te skurca če je že bilo objavljeno, če ne, pa vrne opis
<matjaz> zdobbie, zdej maš boljši pc, boš lahko PRje mergal
<speed-> stopnjevat more
<speed-> ko prvic ponovis link ajde naj ti bo
<speed-> drugic ze malo bolj
<speed-> 3+ pa se mu mora cist odpelat :)
<speed-> faking shit
<speed-> ka to dela HP za kist
<speed-> prav nemores nikam zasraufat diska
<speed-> razen enega
<CrazyLemon> zasraufat? what kind of an animal are you? vezice ftw
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ma bmk
<speed-> starega dam nazaj novega pa si naj rihtajo kak hocejo :D
<yang> http://sendvid.com/9tk7xljt
<jabuk2> Facebook video #1645599745741549 1645599745741549 - Sendvid
<jabuk2> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<matjaz> kva sm najdu!
<zdobbie> huh
<matjaz> https://bin.mkfs.si/sup.jpg
<matjaz> tole!
<zdobbie> GASIUC
<idioterna> gurenski
<matjaz> actually, no
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: na http://sprunge.us/HQbf
<idioterna> kropa je gurenska
<matjaz> ja to ja, nisem pa GASIUC
<idioterna> aha, sam pozrtvovalen posameznik
<idioterna> pridn
<matjaz> tko nekak
<matjaz> tuki sem vsak drugi dan, pa ne vem če bom kakšno plaketo dobu
<matjaz> *khm* msev- *khm*
<zdobbie> kle mamo e-plakete
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkdbqK4iUsU
<jabuk2> Funny "Hot Shots!" scene with Ryan Stiles on plane - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> 2007 ? what were you? 8? 9?
<jabuk2> Worth watching, great movie!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, sweet sixteen
<matjaz> zdobbie, če ne bo podpisana s certom IN pgp je nočem!
<zdobbie> dobr
<zdobbie> silil te pa ne bomo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kr v redu rezultat
<matjaz> better than APU, amirite?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz not even 8x faster
<CrazyLemon> so ..meh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> zdej sem pa firbčn
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<jabuk2> Povrayators
<matjaz> kva je to zaen test?
<zdobbie> jst sem mislu, da bosta xeona s po 12 jedri ...
<CrazyLemon> jah hvalu si se že tko..but you only got 20 cores
<CrazyLemon> so..reklamiraj?
<zdobbie> muybe
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/slavni/z-intimnostjo-bosta-pocakala-do-poroke-435064
<jabuk2> Z intimnostjo bosta počakala do poroke - siol.net
<jabuk2> Avstralska manekenka je v zelo odkritem intervjuju spregovorila tudi o spolnem življenju s svojim zaročencem, ustanoviteljem Snapchata Evanom Spieglom.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, zdobbie kva je to zaen test?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hacksaw ridge
<matjaz> da mal poženem svojga hrčka
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pužen
<CrazyLemon> da vidimo kako se obnese
<zdobbie> povray --benchmark
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2119532/
<jabuk2> Greben rešenih (2016) - IMDb
<jabuk2> Directed by Mel Gibson.  With Andrew Garfield, Sam Worthington, Luke Bracey, Teresa Palmer. WWII American Army Medic Desmond T. Doss, who served during the Battle of Okinawa, refuses to kill people, and becomes the first man in American history to receive the Medal of Honor without firing a shot.
<CrazyLemon> 1080p..available right now
<CrazyLemon> .yt hacksaw ridge
<jabuk2> Hacksaw Ridge (2016 - Movie) Official Trailer – “Believe” https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2-1hz1juBI
<CrazyLemon> tale trailer je eden boljših kar sm jih kadarkoli vidu!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_8mvYuh8SM
<jabuk2> Mr. Clean Isn't The Only Product Mascot Being Sexualized- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk2> First they dirtied up Mr. Clean. Now the advertising industry is anthropomorphizing Mrs. Butterworth in a creepy way. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video ...
<CrazyLemon> lmao ^
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/bOGJ_kuX#j2mazkiToeMnlpT7kcKO45r6
<jabuk2> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> I have no idea how it went
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a je to i7? :)
<matjaz> i5
<matjaz> druga generacija
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<jabuk2> Povrayators
<CrazyLemon> its not bad
<CrazyLemon> for an i5
<CrazyLemon> i mean..its no APU thats for sure :P
<CrazyLemon> aja..rezultat imaš čisto spodaj
<CrazyLemon> 4m14s
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gsjGI9ErHo
<jabuk2> The Super Bowl Soapbox Ad Veers Off In An Unexpected Direction- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk2> The ad makes a strong statement about equal pay and girl power. Just not the statement you thought. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the o...
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<matjaz> zdej mi neki ni jasn
<matjaz> Intel i7 7700                   [obrut]            3.6G     4core (8HT)     02m09s          1023,958 CPU-secs  (Linux 4.8, UbuntuMate 16.10)
<matjaz> how is that even possible, da je moj 6 let stari CPUjček boljši?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej ni
<CrazyLemon> njegov je boljši
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 2m09s < 4m14s
<matjaz> aja
<matjaz> jest sm gledu samo CPU-secs
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> naah.. :D
<matjaz> aja lčej sej si ti tud gor :D
<matjaz> ha!
<matjaz> I beat you!
<CrazyLemon> sm ja :D
<CrazyLemon> barely..kaj pa je minuta pa 45s :D
<matjaz> also, http://i.imgur.com/j8FLTae.png
<matjaz> men je čist noro zdej k mam vse kanale tkole :D
<CrazyLemon> 'tkole' ?
<matjaz> na PC v HD
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> nič..hacksaw ridge time
<matjaz> a je že gor?!
<CrazyLemon> ni HD ampak 720p!
<matjaz> nooice!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ffs
<CrazyLemon> [20:52:37] <CrazyLemon>: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2119532/
<CrazyLemon> [20:52:39] <+jabuk2>: Greben rešenih (2016) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> [20:52:40] <+jabuk2>: Directed by Mel Gibson.  With Andrew Garfield, Sam Worthington, Luke Bracey, Teresa Palmer. WWII American Army Medic Desmond T. Doss, who served during the Battle of Okinawa, refuses to kill people, and becomes the first man in American history to receive the Medal of Honor without firing a shot.
<CrazyLemon> [20:52:49] <CrazyLemon>: 1080p..available right now
<matjaz> ah ffs, Greben rešenih
<matjaz> kako naj vem kaj je to :D
<CrazyLemon> [20:53:39] <CrazyLemon>: .yt hacksaw ridge
<CrazyLemon> like..40s later
<matjaz> I was povraying!
<CrazyLemon> o7
<dz0ny> .yt till dawn lexer
<jabuk2> Lexer feat. Audrey Janssens - Till Dawn (Official Video HD) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGnoG2fmOWw
<dz0ny> .yt focus aaron
<jabuk2> Fantasy Football Focus: Odell Beckham Redemption, Aaron Rodgers Desperation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OnEfiM8kns
<dz0ny> .yt focus remix  aaronahrends
<jabuk2> Aaron Ahrends - Focus (Niconé Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kX384Q3b9A
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: surge
<krt57> .YouTube Hacksav ridge
<krt57> .yt hacksav ridge
<jabuk2> Ni zadetka
<krt57> .yt hacksaw ridge
<jabuk2> Hacksaw Ridge (2016 - Movie) Official Trailer – “Believe” https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2-1hz1juBI
<CrazyLemon> tale desmond doss..
<CrazyLemon> fucking hero
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: surge
<idioterna> !
<CrazyLemon> idioterna naah..pozno je
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ura je visoko
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-08
<slax0r> jutro
<upd_> jutro
<upd> 12h spanca, hvala france :d
<slax0r> kaj pa potem ze auf?
<upd> a
<slax0r> ja pravis 12 ur spanca, si pa ze ob 7ih zjutraj pokoncu
<upd> sem že ob 7h zvečer zaspal.
<slax0r> ah :)
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> you're late
<upd> da
<speed-> nisem
<speed-> 2kavi sem mogel spit
<speed-> za nizki start
<speed-> :D
<speed-> evo tretja
<speed-> samo zdaj sem poskusni zajcek
<speed-> prva kava po tem kak so pitaj boga z kerimi cistilami pucali avtomat :D
<zdobbie> livin da life
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to the fullest
<zdobbie> FeelsSaturdayMan
<speed-> FU!
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> morem priznati
<speed-> ka prva stvar, ki sem jo danes naredo
<speed-> sem potocil solzo
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> a taku mrzel veter piha pri vas?
<speed-> nevem kak je pri nas
<zdobbie> OK, jaz bom potocu solzo samo za tale stavek
<speed-> keri ti spet ne pase?
<zdobbie> 'nevem kak je pri nas'
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ves
<speed-> eni delamo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> no
<speed-> v sluzbi smo
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> ni mi jasno kak te jodlari ne priznavajo preserna
<speed-> ziher je studiral tu :D
<speed-> pil jetudi rad, tak da so ga poznali vsi :)
<slax0r> mislis da je on tudi dvojne davke placeval?
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> slax0r te smo bili pod avstro ogrsko!
<speed-> tak da valda ne :D
<slax0r> according to my $boss
<slax0r> ce mas DB fajle bindane kot volume v docker container
<slax0r> se ti fajli ne morejo skoruptat ob crashu containera
<slax0r> -.-
<speed-> ce boss tak pravi
<speed-> must be true!
<slax0r> mhm
<speed-> stajarec
<speed-> no prlek
<speed-> ti znas ka je cunta
<speed-> itak ka znas
<speed-> ka etik mi en stajerec zaj pravo ka prvic cuje
<speed-> koji kurac .d
<zdobersek> jast sem stajerec
<zdobersek> takisto prvic cujem
<speed-> čunta ?
<CrazyLemon> .sskj čunta
<jabuk2> Ni zadetkov
<speed-> svasta, mi resno moremo na svoje :D
<speed-> čunta je kost!
<speed-> vnesi v sskj
<CrazyLemon> http://fran.si/iskanje?View=1&Query=%C4%8Donta
<jabuk2> Fran
<speed-> ok madzarsko
<speed-> saj tak je ponavadi
<speed-> ce me stajerec ne razume, sklepam da je iz madzarskega :D
<slax0r> jaz sem tudi stajerec btw :P
<slax0r> pa vem kaj je cunta
<CrazyLemon> https://www.wireguard.io/
<jabuk2> WireGuard: fast, modern, secure VPN tunnel
<jabuk2> WireGuard: fast, modern, secure VPN tunnel
<yang2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UktXYuDQgSs
<jabuk2> America first... Slovenia second (OFFICIAL) - YouTube
<jabuk2> America first but Slovenia second! Made by late night show Ta Teden z Juretom Godlerjem @PlanetTV Everysecondcounts.eu
<CrazyLemon> old
<slax0r> so r u
<zdobbie_> ooooh snaP
<idioterna> i don't think "old" is the right adjective though
<idioterna> zdobbie_ consistently uses "fat"
<zdobbie_> I use old too
<idioterna> there's your "shots fired" "oh snap"
<CrazyLemon> he uses old more than fat
<CrazyLemon> coz he secretly shame eats
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ka zdaj prides k nam
<speed-> baje bomo nekaj nucali :D
<slax0r> za wordpress?
<slax0r> no thanks
<speed-> verjetno dane
<speed-> rr
<slax0r> rr?
<speed-> za wordpress nisi kvalificiran :p
<speed-> eh pomtoa
<slax0r> hvala bogu :P
<speed-> z neko zogico se spilam
<speed-> pa sem na tipkovnico fukno :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> legenda :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: and skips leg days!
<idioterna> neki se na mraz zgovarja
<idioterna> pa "trenazer" sm slisu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna he has no leg days
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> not on strava, didn't happen.
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 2°C @08.02.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:14:01, Kulminacija: 12:14:28, Sončni zahod: 17:14:54
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 00min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lej to..perfect weather
<CrazyLemon> on pa kle..Å¡lata svoj xeon
<slax0r> xenial xerses na xeon?
<speed-> perfect :D
<speed-> samo fajn je da sonce kuri ja!
<slax0r> sploh ko sedis notri celi dan
<speed-> jup
<speed-> saj dovol hodim ven kadit haha
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: dva sta
<skyx> lp
<speed-> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<yang_> .vreme lj
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @08.02.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 67% severovzhodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:16:25, Kulminacija: 12:17:21, Sončni zahod: 17:18:17
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 01min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<skyx> ej kako imte kej .ssh urejen? imate kak symlink na kriptiran disk ali kaj podobnega
<skyx> imate*
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ce mas kakrsnekoli podatke na disku, pa niso kriptirani, nekaj pocnes narobe
<skyx> berem da folk .ssh symlinka na mountan kriptiran disk, ki ga imajo ponavadi na dropbox
<zdobbie_> ummm
<skyx> ala truecrypt file shranijo na dropbox in ob login mountajo pol  "file disk":)
<skyx> imas pa tudi full disk encryption vklopljeno - to je pa dan danes ze kar default vsaj upam :)
<skyx> vase mnenje?
<idioterna> skyx: slis se ok
<idioterna> skyx: js mam .ssh samo na kriptiranem disku delovnega laptopa pa na kriptiranem backupu
<skyx> aha
<idioterna> ampak ce rabis dostop do .ssh pa .gnupg z vec devicov je pomoje to kar ok resitev
<idioterna> truecrypt container recimo
<skyx> na osx imas diskutility ki ti to ze podpira recimo
<idioterna> ja, sej tam ni dost druge izbire se mi zdi
<idioterna> na linuxu s fuse lahko nardis prakticno kar hoces
<skyx> ha
<skyx> aha*
<zdobbie_> haHAA
<yang_> za gnupg je najboljsa opcija smartcard
<yang_> da imas fizicno locen dostop do seckeyev
<matjaz> skyx, Yubikey
<skyx> matjaz: ja sem ze razmislal :)
<matjaz> ls
<matjaz> opa
<zdobersek> u trying to bash this fucking channel?
<matjaz> please fogive me, mr. zdobersek
<zdobersek> I've forgiven much worse!
<matjaz> zdej je pa resno
<matjaz> treba bo dat 2160p pod exclude regex ffs
<zdobersek> srecno
<skyx> wtf kaj ga pere? :D
<idioterna> koga?
<idioterna> zdoberska?
<idioterna> zdobbie_: ti ga vpras, ti si mu blizu
<zdobbie_> pravi, da je nerazumljen
<zdobbie_> dost kokr Preseren v svojem casu
<skyx> :D
<zdobbie_> matjaz je hotu polistat nek direktorij, pa je zgresu okno
<zdobbie_> pol je pa model nazaj prtisnu 'u trying to bash this fucking channel'
<zdobbie_> 'this fucking channel' je baje nek running gag kle, k se dolocene dneve zna stvar kr fino odpelat v loopy land
<zdobbie_> zakaj pizda se zdej matram kle razjasnjevat
<matjaz> dunno
<matjaz> you do you
<matjaz> in, Xeončki letijo?
<zdobbie_> pa kaku!
<zdobbie_> webkit kompajlam sestkrat hitreje
<idioterna> sm pogledu passengers
<zdobbie_> segrejejo se pa do 40 stopinj max
<idioterna> no idea zakaj ni unga disney castle na zacetku
<zdobbie_> jah to si napako naredu, ker si prej arrival sel pogledat
<zdobbie_> GPUja se nisem sprobu
<zdobbie_> drgac ga pa stvar kr seka
<zdobbie_> grem pogledat, kolk je familija kulturna
<idioterna> ne sej film je amazing
<idioterna> skoda k ni evropski
<idioterna> da bi tut gospa naga tekala po vesoljski ladji
<idioterna> tko je pa sam tip, pa se to so sam rit pokazal
<zdobbie_> is it tho https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/passengers_2016
<zdobbie_> amazing
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ nisi testiral insurgency?! why not?!
<zdobbie_> ker sem ga cel vecer downloadu
<zdobbie_> ciao
<matjaz> a kdo ve, če mindfactory.de pošilja v .si?
<metalcamp> afaik ja
<slax0r> http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/92
<jabuk2> Lieferbeschr�nkungen -> Rund um den Versand
<jabuk2> Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie g�nstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.
<slax0r> Slowenien
<slax0r> yes they do
<speed-> wuuhuu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/moza-zapustila-po-22-letih-zakona-ker-je-glasoval-za-trumpa/414547
<jabuk2> Moža zapustila po 22 letih zakona, ker je glasoval za Trumpa :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk2> Mož, ki je na ameriških predsedniških volitvah glasoval za Donalda Trumpa, bo svojo potezo morebiti obžaloval do konca življenja, saj ga je žena zapustila.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/amp/us-visitors-may-have-hand-over-social-media-passwords-kelly-n718216
<jabuk2> U.S. Visitors May Have to Hand Over Social Media Passwords: DHS - NBC News
<jabuk2> "We want to get on their social media with passwords: What do you do, what do you say?" Homeland Security Secretary John Kelly said.
<CrazyLemon> http://newworldinteractive.com/insurgency-sandstorm-media-release/
<jabuk2> Insurgency: Sandstorm Media Release | New World Interactive
<matjaz> Note: We are hoping to have a closed alpha on PC by the end of this year.
<matjaz> I like
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> but dedicated GPU required
<matjaz> is tehre any other way? :)
<matjaz> there*
<matjaz> ok
<matjaz> insurgency so zjebal
<matjaz> tud odpret mi je noče
<zdobbie> nooooo
<matjaz> wtf je battleeye?!
<matjaz> to zdej rabiš
<zdobersek> .yt battleeye
<jabuk2> Rainbow 6: Siege l BattleEye Starts Banning https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwgO9za6jgI
<zdobersek> ne smes hekat!!
<matjaz> ne dela sploh
<zdobbie> ziher nisi na linuksu
<matjaz> sem
<zdobbie> jah, pol pa zato ne dela
<matjaz> ne dela zato ker so mogl ta battle eye notr tlačt
<matjaz> dva kolega je steam ob kliku na Play vprašu za inštalirat Battle Eye, mene ni
<CrazyLemon> matjaz anticheat je battleeye
<CrazyLemon> sam js nism nič rabu inštalirat
<CrazyLemon> pride bundled with
<zdobersek> men crashne
<zdobersek> k isce opengl entrypointe
<CrazyLemon> testing man..fix your crashes
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a ti jo zažene?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup
<CrazyLemon> fse dela vredi
<matjaz> wat
<CrazyLemon> matjaz si naredu game integrity check
<CrazyLemon> čaki
<CrazyLemon> danes je en update
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ta brejka
<matjaz> ja sej ta ja
<matjaz> pol ure nazaj je bil
<CrazyLemon> ma js mam battleeye na DoI
<CrazyLemon> pa deva normalno
<matjaz> DoI != Insurgency
<CrazyLemon> sure it is
<CrazyLemon> sam da doi je bl smooth
<matjaz> well, try it :)
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/3/135508489633233055/
<jabuk2> Game won't start on linux :: Insurgency General Discussion
<matjaz> sem že vse prebral
<CrazyLemon> good
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/3/135508489633293505/#c135508489633369933
<jabuk2> BattleEye problem :: Insurgency General Discussion
<CrazyLemon> best answer ever :D
<CrazyLemon> also.. opazu sem da battleeye tko včasih pol strežnika kr naenkrat 'kicka'
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je to opazno kot crash :D
<matjaz> lol :D
<matjaz> ti dela surge?
<CrazyLemon> čaki no
<CrazyLemon> 20s left
<matjaz> 180 mb
<CrazyLemon> 5min
<matjaz> a maš APU za modem? :)
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> nismo vsi iz velemesta kot nekateri *cough* kranj sux*cough*
<matjaz> dude
<matjaz> če bi ti vedu kje točno sem jest doma ...
<matjaz> velemesto je reku
<CrazyLemon> sj vem da si iz ene tam vukojebine
<CrazyLemon> :P
<matjaz> damn right!
<CrazyLemon> torej..sploh ne crasha game
<CrazyLemon> sicer sploh ne zalaufa..crasha pa tudi ne
<matjaz> sej to!
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/T_sZijmd#cymNps-gR-70wOqKi6NMsLGT
<jabuk2> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> tole mi pljune
<matjaz> če komu pomaga
<zdobersek> matjaz: pejt pod .steam/steam/steamapps/common/insurgency2
<zdobersek> matjaz: AMD al nvidia?
<matjaz> nvidia
<zdobersek> hum
<matjaz> bravo NWI!
<matjaz> bravo ...
<matjaz> .bat pa .exe fajle so dal not za inštalirat clienta
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/56qxHAVm#I94ksNuNCQyuybqqhkK33k9Z
<jabuk2> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> i got this
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/wcegUJQA#98WNAHwN9vtHhTJdOtbCGx4r
<jabuk2> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> @echo off
<CrazyLemon> echo Installing BattlEye...
<CrazyLemon> ..\insurgency_BE.exe 1 0
<matjaz> yup
<matjaz> bravo NWI
<matjaz> dej poglej kako ma DoI
<matjaz> mogoče lohkm poištaliramo?
<CrazyLemon> nope :D
<CrazyLemon> @echo off
<CrazyLemon> echo Installing BattlEye...
<CrazyLemon> ..\dayofinfamy_BE.exe 1 11 0
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> zdej mi pa nič ni jasn
<CrazyLemon> ./BattlEye/EULA.txt:- BattlEye may scan Licensee's entire random access memory (RAM), and any game-related and system-related files and folders on Licensee's system using cheat-program-identifying algorithms, report results of such algorithms to other connected computers and/or to Licensor and store such information for the sole purpose of preventing and detecting the use of cheat programs. BattlEye only scans and/or reports data which
<CrazyLemon> absolutely needs to be scanned and/or reported to meet this purpose.
<matjaz> vau
<matjaz> sam kako da fak ti pa poj DoI zažene Ins pa ne?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> imo ni fora v battleye ampak crash_handler
<matjaz> might be
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, dej Å¡e insurgency.sh pa launcher od DoI primerjej
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23955663/
<jabuk2> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<matjaz> so, nothing
<CrazyLemon> nope
<zdobersek> insurgency/croatiadetail.vbsp
<zdobersek> huh
<matjaz> ofc, it's Croatias fault!
<CrazyLemon> fake news
<CrazyLemon> also insurgency_linu[27175]: segfault at f6e4531f ip 00000000f73b4966 sp 00000000ffd89930 error 7 in launcher.so[f7386000+4d000]
<speed-> oh shit!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to ti ven mece?
<zdobersek> there's dozens of us! DOZENS!!!
<zdobersek> http://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/3/135508489633233055/
<jabuk2> Game won't start on linux :: Insurgency General Discussion
<matjaz> well, all the lonnigs users
<matjaz> loonigs*
<zdobersek> sem jim vse razlozu! http://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/3/135508489633233055/?ctp=3#c135508489633945404
<matjaz> sm glih hotu sem skopirat, pa sem dojel da si ti to napisal :D
<zdobersek> skoda
<zdobersek> loh bi pocaku, pol pa reku neki v stilu 'wat een smart guy'
<matjaz> wat een smart guy
<zdobersek> ne, to bi jst reku
<zdobersek> po tem, ko bi ti sem skopiru
<matjaz> wat een smart guy
<zdobersek> Mikee plz
<zdobersek> v glavnem
<zdobersek> skor sem su proprietary driverje gor instalirat
<matjaz> dobr da te yang2 ne sliš
<msev-> neko mapo na usb klučku nemorm zbrisat
<matjaz> neke mape*
<speed-> rm -rf !
<msev-> res je
<msev-> sm naredu to
<msev-> pa še kr noče
<matjaz> permissions
<speed-> unplug trash it
<zdobersek> SUDO MACHT REKT
<speed-> v sluzbi vkradi nov kljuc
<speed-> :p
<matjaz> ej msev-!
<msev-> ja kko pol zrihtam permissions
<matjaz> pejt ti težit NWI developerjem
<speed-> msev- sudo rm -rf
<speed-> daj
<speed-> aja ej drugace
<msev-> učer sm spet vekov zarad une, pa clo žvalil sm se mal z njo :D
<speed-> ce koga slucajno zanima
<msev-> speed-, sm že poizkusu s sudi
<msev-> sudo
<speed-> moji sefi pravijo da se bomo sirili pa bomo nucali 4-5 novih ljudi
 * CrazyLemon is gonna flag zdobersek comments as inappropriate
<speed-> ce bi slucajno kdo rad kaj malo delal :D
<msev-> rm: ni mogoče odstraniti 'm3': Directory not empty
<speed-> prioriteta so tisti ki nevejo nemsko!
<matjaz> 'malo delal'
<CrazyLemon> rm -rf m3
<matjaz> I like that
<speed-> da nebova s sosedoma edina bedaka tam haha
<msev-> sj tut če dam m3/ nč ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> reboot?
<msev-> drwxrwxrwx 1 msev msev    4096 okt 28 11:30 m3
<matjaz> a je ntfs ključek?
<matjaz> al pa fat32?
<CrazyLemon> ali fat
<matjaz> ali exfat
<CrazyLemon> ali zanfat
<matjaz> I see what you did there
<CrazyLemon> zan..fat.. get it?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> haha
<speed-> I don't get it :(
<matjaz> https://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/3/135508489633885656/
<jabuk2> New Shaders Need Some Tweaking :: Insurgency General Discussion
<matjaz> there's a hotfix coming out!
<msev-> mo vidl če mi bo avto posyncov mp3je vseen z eno residualno mapo :D
<msev-> mam hdd notr v avtu
<msev-> mogoče je ssd nevem
<matjaz> važn da je mapca balkan_hits v redu
<msev-> :P
<msev-> ta pa zmerm pali
<msev-> sam zj si bom dal celine dion pa take gor
<msev-> za dušo
<zdobbie> ona ni z balkana
<matjaz> .yt tchaikovsky b flat minor piano concerto
<jabuk2> Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto 1 - B Flat Minor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWerj8FcprM
<matjaz> to je za dušo
<zdobersek> glavno, da sem uro zabil v tej zadevi, namest da bi precekiru forum
<matjaz> classic zdob*
<zdobbie> #commitment
<zdobbie> "predan, a ne v predaji"
<zdobbie> al kaj
<matjaz> kar piš si na Ubuntu worklog eno dodatno urco
<matjaz> tole je community work
<CrazyLemon> so total of zdobbies community work is now at.. 1
<zdobbie> neki pa je
<zdobbie> "Spoštovani zdobbie, naša spletna stran včeraj ni delovala, zato bi se Vam radi opravičili z dobropisom. Hvala za Vaše razumevanje."
<zdobbie> - Rutar
<zdobbie> komiki
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<skyx> lp
<skyx> android wear 2.0 is out :>
<msev-> woooo amaze :D
<msev-> :P
<msev-> a tut za SS3
<msev-> oz SW3
<zdobbie> can it run on orangepi?
<upd_> House of Commons finally backs Brexit bill giving PM power to start EU withdrawal!
<upd_> https://youtu.be/LRiuhCsxHLs?t=11
<jabuk2> Laura Cox - Money For Nothing intro - Dire Straits cover - YouTube
<jabuk2> Official website : http://www.lauracoxband.com My Facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/lauracoxofficial I've loved this intro since the 1st time I heard ...
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-09
<speed-> morgen
<idioterna> o
<speed-> kako
<zdobbie> jebasticno
<speed-> tak rano? :D
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/MHs4rsa.gifv
<jabuk2> Running for his life
<slax0r> sup
<slax0r> bitches
<metalcamp_> jutro
<zdobersek1> o/
<speed-> slax0r delamo ko zamorci !
<slax0r> jaz se pa smejim ko majmun :D
<slax0r> stari, shopware
<slax0r> installiral
<slax0r> brez kakih demo podatkov ali cesar koli
<slax0r> dodal eno kategorijo
<slax0r> en produkt
<slax0r> page load 6-7s dokler si ne shrani vsega v cache
<speed-> eh zajebavam se drugace :D
<speed-> nimam nic za delat
<speed-> morem si neko zabavo najti do 4 :D
<slax0r> saj mas sodelavke...
<speed-> ja
<speed-> samo ves one majo delo
<speed-> saj
<speed-> bom se raztalal na vse
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> si bojo pa cas vzele
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ja ja
<speed-> itak
<speed-> za slovenskega immigranta
<speed-> :))
<speed-> to sem zadnjic eni gnjavo ko clanke za neko revijo pise
<speed-> pa se nejsan znal nikan dati
<speed-> pa mi pravi ka kao 150 strani majo polovico dobijo priblizno ka naj pisejo polovico pa si more zmisliti
<speed-> pa san pravo evo jes ti dan intervju
<speed-> kak pridemo mi japeki gor pa jim krademo sluzbe
<speed-> pa sploh nevemo jezika :p
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> je bila navdusena? :D
<speed-> pa smesno ji je bilo
<speed-> saj ta je ena izmed najvecjih fac na firmi
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> spet ova dva
<speed-> ova bi valda celo pisala
<speed-> samo te bi ji sefi skakali :D
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/YMBR6oz.gifv
<jabuk2> He Found His Solemate!
<matjaz> dz0ny, na Keybase Chat te par sporočil čaka :D
<matjaz> samo tipam kako deluje :)
<zdobersek1> just the tip
<speed-> zdobbie, ova dva -> ovia
<speed-> oviva*
<speed-> :D
<speed-> po prekmursko!
<zdobbie> hvala, bom si kr zapisu
<speed-> müva vüva oviva!
<slax0r> vulva
<zdobbie> huehuehuehuehue
<speed-> ali pa njüva
<speed-> :D
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> howdy
<speed-> gut gut
<speed-> ti
<CrazyLemon> lol
<speed-> ka pa
<CrazyLemon> kdaj ti nisi gut
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> pa redko
<speed-> ponavadi mam tudi sredstva
<speed-> da se hitro popravim :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> jah kaj
<speed-> vecni optimist
<speed-> ka se bos sekiral, jebes to
<speed-> samo cas vzeme :D
<e1e> kako bi obnovili skenirane stvari, če se simple-scan sesuje?
<speed-> ja verjetno so nekje v direktoriju ali?
<speed-> no idea
<e1e> ja našla sem neki v .cache/simple-scan/autosaves sam nimam pojma kaj narediti s tem...
<CrazyLemon> poglej lastnosti
<CrazyLemon> mogoce so pdfji
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/novice/prvic-v-zgodovini-eu-vec-energije-od-vetra-kot-iz-premoga/414585 !!
<jabuk2> Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk2> Najbolj objektivne in verodostojne informacije iz Slovenije in sveta, novice s področja kulture, športa in zabave. Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal.
<speed-> juhu!
<e1e> večinoma majo končnico .pixels prej pa neke številke pa ena je autosave.book
<speed-> google pravi da ~/Pictures
<speed-> nimas tam?
<speed-> drugace pa druga opcija da najdes default folder
<speed-> Take a look at ~/.gconf/apps/simple-scan/%gconf.xml
<speed-> ampak to ti pac napamet govorim:)
<speed-> e1e evo prisel je pravi majster, ta ti bo pomagal :)
<e1e> speed haha, hvala... pol pa bo kaj ja...
<e1e> pod ~/pictures to je isto kot Slike predvidemam nimam nič takega...
<speed-> kaj pa ce odpres tale fajl .xml
<speed-> ce je kje kak output direktorij
<e1e> pod ~/.gconf/apps/ mam pa sam eno mapo aisleriot, druga pa ne...
<speed-> crap :)
<speed-> find / -name "*simple-scan*"
<speed-> pa poglej ce je kje kaj :D
<e1e> to mi je najdlo sam neki map v usr/share pa v .cache, drugje je pa vse piše permission denied
<metalcamp_> poženi kot sudo
<metalcamp_> sudo !!
<msevwork> +1, majstr da stamp of approval
<msevwork> good work staff
<msevwork> hahahaha
<metalcamp_> msevwork: kje se pa ti potepaš
<metalcamp_> ?
<msevwork> že od zu3 sm, ampak je en rukar dons velk pa morm oddelat
<matjaz> e1e, sej je možno da je v .cache kaj
<matjaz> če je crashnilo skeniranje
<matjaz> msevwork, well, go to work!
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ po balkah žurih :D
<msevwork> to sm bil v tork
<msevwork> ponoč v Palatiumu :D
<msevwork> dobr je blo, Đani je naredu žur, punce so ble fletne
<e1e> matjaz ja, sam so sam datoteke kot so 2159001032.pixels in ena autosave.book sam nevem kak bi to odprla
<speed-> ka pa je ta file pixels
<speed-> file 2159001032.pixels
<matjaz> msevwork, upam, da so ble vsaj 18+
<matjaz> kar dvomim
<matjaz> sicer pa ... Stara pošta se je spet odprla!
<matjaz> pa 21+ je!
<matjaz> pa hudo je preurejena!
<speed-> msev- studentke??
<speed-> :D
<yang_> msevwork: a to je un pajzl pr Sauni Tivoli ?
<matjaz> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16143117_1869046860007488_7510291320138998694_n.jpg?oh=6c644487b2cdc007b1345c404b6a2201&oe=590B9BFF
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ti pa si vesel novih poštnih poslovalnic :D
<matjaz> glej to lepoto
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, :)
<e1e> ena od datotek v cache/simple-scan/autosaves ... jih je še enih 100 takih sam drugačno številko majo spredi
<msevwork> matjaz, na staro pošto sm šu že 2x
<msevwork> zakon zgleda
<msevwork> matjaz, a si bil
<matjaz> ne še, ta vikend mogoče
<matjaz> če bom zdrav
<CrazyLemon> pejta skupaj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> na staro posto?
<idioterna> a nad colom?
<yang_> Hrušica je tm
<msevwork> matjaz ja dobva se
<msevwork> te poberem :)
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> e1e ja daj file komando na en fajl
<speed-> mogoce pa so kake slike to
<speed-> ali kaj te jaz vem :D
<yang_> pa baje, da solidna gostilna v stari pošti noter
<msevwork> sam pazi na roke matjaz, play hard to get
<matjaz> wat
<msevwork> yang sam kanapejčke maš tm gor
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, look what you've done
<yang_> msevwork: kje je ta klub Paladium
<idioterna> kje je hrusica
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ikr
<yang_> idioterna: blizu Cola
<idioterna> ne
<msevwork> yang v šiški
<idioterna> kasna hrusica
<msevwork> ne res bi blo fajn yanga sm že vidu v živo, naslednji je matjaz
<msevwork> pol pa pride CrazyLemon na vrsto
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> pa pitastrudl obenem
<yang_> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hru%C5%A1ica_%28planota%29
<jabuk2> Hrušica (planota) - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<matjaz> boš za vikend lepo lubico v Koper zategnu, pa te bota CrazyLemon pa pitastrudl počakala
<e1e> speed- kako pa to narediš?
<matjaz> jebeš Kranj
<msevwork> pol lah sam CrazyLemon če ne bo pitastrudl konkurenca
<msevwork> :D
<idioterna> yang_: hrusica je pr stepanjcu.
<matjaz> pitastrudl je zaseden pomojem
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, mi bo Å¡e lahko pomagal s podmazanim jezikom
<msevwork> haha
<yang_> msevwork: ja, del tivolija je v šiški, zato sem te vprašal če je v kompleksu Tivolskega športnega centra, tm je (bil) včasih nek klub
<msevwork> ne
<msevwork> ni
<msevwork> industrijska cona šiška
<yang_> ok
<matjaz> tm zraven Telemacha je ane?
<msevwork> tko sm mislu da bo kriza da se bo folk tepo pa take fore
<msevwork> da mi bojo počrtal avto
<msevwork> sam je blo vredu
<msevwork> k mam hud avto :D
<msevwork> pa punce so čekirale je bil dobr občutk :D
<yang_> idioterna: tudi ja, ampak sem tole mislu http://www.gostilna-staraposta.com/
<idioterna> ja to pa ni na hrusici
<yang_> nego ?
<idioterna> v podkraju
<yang_> preber spodaj
<msevwork> question
<idioterna> hrusica ni kraj
<msevwork> beware
<idioterna> je, ampak je zravn stepanjca
<msevwork> če mam na eni spletni strani (promet.si v ang.) 2 tabele, kko najprej pogledam če mata te 2 tabeli kakšne različne atribute, da bi lahko potem z beautifulsoupom nekak sfiltriral da bi tapravu uporabu.
<msevwork> nope actually obe isto zgledata
<matjaz> msevwork, pejt delat
<msevwork> tko da mate iste atribute vrjetn
<matjaz> zdobbie !!
<yang_> Bolj točno bo podkraj pri Colu na planoti Hrušice
<yang_> Čeprav je na vseh tablah napisano Hrušica
<zdobbie> ha
<zdobbie> ja nej nekdo Anderluhu kej spise
<msevwork> sj delam skoz no
<speed-> msev- tocno tako
<speed-> idi delat
<speed-> molekule unicevat
<speed-> ali kaj delas z njimi :D
<yang_> msevwork: lahk se potegujes za delo v monsanto-bayern koncernu, zdej sta zdruzena v unicevanju okolja
<yang_> http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2017/01/monsanto-bayer-trump-antitrust
<jabuk2> Trump Is Ready to Bless Monsanto and Bayer's Massive Merger | Mother Jones
<msevwork> najprej morm doktorat nardit
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Kl-bOJjQE
<jabuk2> Trying new makeup - YouTube
<matjaz> um ...
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4NbTIJWQAMAaVM.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> only in .si
<speed-> lol
<matjaz> vau
<speed-> 810 bruto
<speed-> z doktoratom
<speed-> :))))
<zdobersek> (11:30:13 AM) msevwork: najprej morm doktorat nardit
<zdobersek> go ahead and do that
<speed-> to jim studenti nebodo hoteli delat
<speed-> komedijanti :)
<CrazyLemon> ni nujno doktorat..lahk mas tudi magisterij :>
<matjaz> much better!
<speed-> jaz sem gim. mat!
<speed-> pa mi dajo malo vec :p
<speed-> fuck the school system!
<matjaz> jest sem pa poklicno maturo naredu! pa tud malo več
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kdo je pa delodajalec
<CrazyLemon> matjaz  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<matjaz> da ni tole fake news
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ess.gov.si/iskalci_zaposlitve/prosta_delovna_mesta/posamezno?IDEPD=2181113
<jabuk2> ZRSZ - Posamezno
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^ž
<matjaz> EMPERUS, DRUŠTVO ZA VSE ŽIVLJENSKO IZOBRAŽEVANJE
<matjaz> haha
<speed-> jap
<speed-> saj ta sluzba bo nekomu
<speed-> vse zivljenjska izobrazba
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> vsaj tu ne lazejo hahah
<e1e> torej kako naj odprem oz poženem datoteko .pixels?
<speed-> ja pa prvo preveri
<matjaz> naprej izvedi ukaz 'file' na tej datoteki
<speed-> ^^
<e1e> ja kako pa preverim, jaz nimam pojma o terminalu oz kako deluje...
<speed-> samo pozeni terminal
<speed-> idi v ta direktorij
<speed-> pa
<speed-> file <imefajla.pixels>
<speed-> brez <>
<e1e> napiše mi 2159001032.pixels: data
<speed-> mja to je lahko karkoli :)
<yang_> e1e: https://www.npmjs.com/package/texturecompiler
<speed-> evo legenda
<yang_> tukaj je neka referenca za .pixels datoteke
<e1e> pod lastnosti piše Vrsta: neznano (application/octet-stream)
<yang_> binarni fajl je
<e1e> ja in kaj naj s tem?
<yang_> verjetno ga v neki aplikaciji odpres
<e1e> sam v kateri pa?
<Matthai> https://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/information-management/manage-information/preserving-digital-records/droid/
<jabuk2> Download DROID: file format identification tool - The National Archives
<jabuk2> DROID is a software tool developed by The National Archives to perform automated batch identification of file formats. Developed by our Digital Preservatio
<Matthai> tole ti pomaga identificirati vrto datoteke
<speed-> pizdo nic pametnega se ne najde
<speed-> butci niso mgli dat boljse koncnice kot .pixels :))
<yang_> speed-: sem mislil, da je .tld
<speed-> lol
<yang_> e1e: če si to dobila od bogatega daljnega sorodnika po e-mailu, ki je nedavno preminul v Ghanu in ti zapušča 10.000.000 USD bi jaz kar pobrisal datoteko
<speed-> yang skenirala je nekaj
<speed-> pa je crashalo ali nekaj
<yang_> ok
<speed-> pa ma samo te .pixels file
<yang_> hm
<e1e> yang_ haha ne, to so datoteke od autosaves simple scan-a, pa jih je kr dost...
<yang_> a si probala z GIMP odpreti ?
<e1e> ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> e1e pa a ne bi ti ponovno skenirala te zadeve? ker tko boš izgubila več čas kot karkoli pridobila :)
<yang_> .apt gimp pixsel
<yang_> .apt gimp pixel
<yang_> .apt search gimp-plugin-registry
<CrazyLemon> so many fails
<matjaz> 3 actually
<CrazyLemon> who said its over? :D
<yang_> e1e: instaliraj paket "gimp-plugin-registry"
<CrazyLemon> .apt gimp-plugin-registry
<jabuk2> gimp-plugin-registry {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<yang_> lahko probas tudi program/paket "krita"
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja sem ugotovila, da bo verjetno hitreje, če še enkrat skeniram vse... :(
<CrazyLemon> e1e pa priporočam da po vsakem skenu preveriš pdf/karkoli :D
<e1e> ja očitno bom bogla bolj pogosto shranjevat, sam do zdej še nism mela problemov, pa sm že kr dost skenirala stvari...
<yang_> e1e: instaliraj paket "gimp-plugin-registry", nato probaj odpreti datoteko v gimpu, kot alternativo lahko probas se program "krita"
<e1e> so pa kr velike datoteke 26,9 MB
<yang_> za gimp to ni velka datoteka
<yang_> navaden JPG je lahko okoli 10 MB
<yang_> RAW scani so po 200 MB
<e1e> to že mam inštaliran
<speed-> pa kaj se zgodi ce probas odpret v gimpu tole?
<e1e> Opening /.cache/simple-scan/autosaves/2159001032.pixels' failed: Unknown file type
<yang> e1e: dpkg -l |grep gimp-plugin-registry
<speed-> mja zakaj enostavno ne poskeniras ponovno? :)
<matjaz> http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/02/09/apple-safari-web-history-deleted-stored-icloud/#36dc0c662439
<jabuk2> Forbes Welcome
<jabuk2> Forbes Welcome page -- Forbes is a global media company, focusing on business, investing, technology, entrepreneurship, leadership, and lifestyle.
<matjaz> classic Crapple
<e1e> ja očitno bo res najbolš, da še enkrat skeniram... vseen hvala za pomoč
<yang> np
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEpY9C49sqU
<jabuk2> Javascript: An Honest Preview - YouTube
<jabuk2> It's the honest preview you never knew you wanted for the programming language you can't avoid! I'm Andrew, otherwise known as {creative:drewy}: https://twit...
<matjaz> kva je kakšen dober video screencapture tool?
<matjaz> da se da regijo zajet pa po možnosti webm
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> tibaraba
<speed-> ka me tozis :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kazam? or kazaam
<CrazyLemon> .apt kazam
<jabuk2> kazam {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<CrazyLemon> za podporo pa maš kle enga deva kazama
<msevwork> a ni niso zj drugi bl popularni :D
<CrazyLemon> a ti tudi iščeš sam popularne punce? :>
<matjaz> sem fliknu gopr simplescreenrecorder
<matjaz> mal ma dolg ime, je pa res simpl
<matjaz> :)
<msevwork> ja ta je zj popularn
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> doi dela
<zdobersek> insurgencyja se pa niso popravil
<CrazyLemon> kok fpsjev
<zdobersek> odvisno
<CrazyLemon> od zunanje temperature?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): -1°C @09.02.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 82% vzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<zdobersek> kaj gledam
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:12:36, Kulminacija: 12:14:30, Sončni zahod: 17:16:25
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 03min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> gre tud cez 120, ampak vcasih tud fino zatorkira
<zdobersek> default nastavitve
<CrazyLemon> default je all high?
<zdobersek> tam nekje
<zdobersek> 1080p resolucija
<matjaz> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-RX-460-vs-GeForce-GTX-750-Ti
<jabuk2> Radeon RX 460 vs GeForce GTX 750 Ti
<jabuk2> We put the 1.1 GHz RX 460 to the test against the older 1 GHz 750 Ti to find out which you should buy, the AMD or the Nvidia.
<matjaz> interesting
<CrazyLemon> pretty k
<matjaz> sem mislil, da je večja razlika
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=kbl-5cpu-5gpu&num=2
<jabuk2> Intel Celeron/Pentium/Core i3/i5/i7 - NVIDIA vs. AMD Linux Gaming Performance - Phoronix
<zdobersek> am
<zdobersek> to je fino, ko lahko se vedno vzporedno na 32 jedrih kej compileam
<speed-> showoff!
<matjaz> sam dammit, da so tolk zati te AMD driverji
<matjaz> zadi*
<CrazyLemon> but opensource!
<matjaz> yea tru.dat
<matjaz> Å¡koda k niso naredil Å¡e testa z nouveau
<matjaz> tam jih pa AMD ima pomojem
<CrazyLemon> bomo videli zdaj k bo ryzen pa pol vega
<matjaz> vega?
<matjaz> naslednik ryzena?
<CrazyLemon> vega = gpu... ryzen = cpu
<matjaz> a, gotcha
<CrazyLemon> ryzen bo naslednji mesec available
<matjaz> a je kakšen datum za vego?
<matjaz> to vem ja
<CrazyLemon> naah
<matjaz> čakam
<CrazyLemon> enkrat q3 imo
<matjaz> ravno prav :D
<matjaz> zdej čakam ryzen da vidim benchmarke pa da kupim PC
<matjaz> brez grafične mam namen
<matjaz> pa grafično z dohodnino
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<matjaz> tko da se poklapa tole :D
<msevwork> pismo kok bl česen zj čutm k ga nisem neki časa jedu :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1°C @09.02.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 72% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:15:00, Kulminacija: 12:17:24, Sončni zahod: 17:19:47
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 04min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> msevwork: a to maš trik za dober zadah pr osvajanju deklet ?
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): -0.9°C @09.02.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 79% jugovzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:17:11, Kulminacija: 12:18:53, Sončni zahod: 17:20:34
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 03min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> za naslednji teden napovedano sonce pa ~15°
<CrazyLemon> !
<speed-> jaz bi tudi nucal
<speed-> neko kisto :(
<CrazyLemon> speed- a nisi ta teden dobu kisto?
<speed-> v sluzbi
<CrazyLemon> ja no..nesi domov.. itak v sluzbi ne delas
<CrazyLemon> :P
<speed-> lol
<speed-> doma sem si kupo laptop
<speed-> kerega sem glih 3x odprl
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> se dobro da sem bil jew
<CrazyLemon> bil? :D
<matjaz> speed-, kolk si dal?
<speed-> 650eur
<speed-> renew to
<speed-> i7 niti nevem koliko
<speed-> 16gb rama pa 250 ssd
<CrazyLemon> good deal
<speed-> hp
<zdobersek> hp hp
<zdobersek> hra
<msevwork> yang haha
<speed-> heh
<speed-> glej
<speed-> cena je cena :)
<matjaz> zdej pa jest kar razumem folk ki tolko nabija o remote delu
<matjaz> fakin bliss je ta tedden
<slax0r> speed-: malo morem ;)
<dz0ny> matjaz: ?
<dz0ny> a remote jih mot :D?
<matjaz> dz0ny, so ljudje, k ful navijajo za remote, so ljudje, ki jim dol maha. pa so ljudje, ki zagovarjajo office stuff
<matjaz> as usual
<msevwork> https://twitter.com/FauthNiklas/status/821367627100684288
<matjaz> ta teden sem od doma, epsko je
<jabuk2> Niklas Fauth on Twitter: "Danke AliExpress 😂
<jabuk2> #ShitYouSeeOnAli https://t.co/3xt6ufnq86"
<CrazyLemon> matjaz that'd depend on the office vibe :)
<matjaz> pa niti ne pomojem
<matjaz> je kar fino v officu
<matjaz> samo se mi ni treba 1,5h v eno smer vozit recimo
<matjaz> vstaneš normalno, kafica zajtrk
<CrazyLemon> ok.. to pa si sam kriv :D
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> vukojebina pa to
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> včeri sodelavc, danes ne užgem kamere k sem še v sleeping robes :D
<matjaz> pro tip: disejblaš kamerco v biosu pa rečeš da ne dela
<matjaz> :)
<dz0ny> there is always a phone
<matjaz> prelimaš en mal naseckan selotejp čez, rečeš da je ekran poču
<matjaz> :D
<dz0ny> then you get new phone
<CrazyLemon> robes? for sleeping? jebus christ :)
<matjaz> pol pa nazaj enejblaš kamerco pa rečeš da si ekran zamenju :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa kupiš enega od teh expensive as hell laptopov k majo kamerco v spodnjem delu zaslona pa ti snemajo sam kocine v nosu
<CrazyLemon> pa si lahk v sleeping robes all day long
<matjaz> that's what dz0ny did!
<matjaz> smart
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> 1. trim nose hair
<CrazyLemon> 2. go to a meeting
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> 3. ???
<matjaz> 4. profit
<metalcamp_> *insert zdobbie quote here*
<zdobbie> that. fucking. quote.
<CrazyLemon> 3. undress the robes and enjoy the freedom
<msevwork> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBtzAYgNFk4
<jabuk2> Mars Second | Mars welcomes Trump in his own words - YouTube
<jabuk2> Mars Second | Mars welcomes Trump in his own words ------------------------------------------------------ Holland, Netherlands, Denmark, Belgium, Portugal, S...
<metalcamp_> msevwork: such work :>
<msevwork> vse sm naredu že za dons
<msevwork> its great! its true!
<msevwork> its a terrific job, its great
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/102322-uk-us-prices-amd-r7-ryzen-processors-spotted/
<jabuk2> UK and US prices for AMD R7 Ryzen processors spotted - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk2> ShopBLT in the US, and Kikatek in the UK, let slip pricing details a bit early.
<CrazyLemon> that sh1t is expensive af
<CrazyLemon> 300+ USD ampak ok..če je boljši od intela
<CrazyLemon> pol se bo splačalo
<matjaz> damn
<matjaz> tole je bolj xeon konkurenca
<metalcamp_> msevwork: the best job
<metalcamp_> :)
<msevwork> its true
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj pa vem.. če bo cena 300+ pa zmogljivost primerljiva/boljša kot i7
<CrazyLemon> pol je win :)
<jabuk2> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<matjaz> 365 gbp za top tier
<matjaz> dobr
<matjaz> also 65W
<matjaz> you better deliver AMD
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/9gag/videos/10155365786221840/
<jabuk2> 9GAG - When it is National Pizza Day but your budget is... | Facebook
<jabuk2> When it is National Pizza Day but your budget is tight.
<jabuk2> (By Mimine Miniature)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> kva je z japonci pa to malo hrano ffs
<CrazyLemon> they are weird dude..simple as that
<msevwork> čau irc-bro-ji
<zdobbie> u wot
<CrazyLemon> INSURGENCY ALERT: hotfix does the trick
<pitastrudl> msev- ja sm zaseden ja
<pitastrudl> vzemi listek in čakaj v vrsti prosim
<pitastrudl> ohai guys
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl eden ni nobeden!
<pitastrudl> kaj
<pitastrudl> ne razumem
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, je že hotfix?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz aye
<matjaz> hm
<matjaz> a ga lahko nekako forcam?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ksn hotfix?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sure..pejt na beta branch :D
<CrazyLemon> http://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/3/135508489633233055/?ctp=3#c135508489637304934
<jabuk2> Game won't start on linux :: Insurgency General Discussion
<matjaz> stable == alpha, beta == snapshot
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> bom kar počaku
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm testiral na strežniku z dvema devoma
<CrazyLemon> i said thanks..they quit
<CrazyLemon> fuckin' bastards
<matjaz> zih je bil Arc
<CrazyLemon> matjaz naah..steve pa Å¡e en
<matjaz> reku bi jima da nej nehata bit taka msev-a pa se spokata delat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> jih kar vidim tm na NWI HQ: pol enih RPijev, orangepijev and whatnot
<matjaz> pa bilijard mize, pa balkan muska
<matjaz> pa boh ne dej eno Ubuntu mašino zalaufat pa probat špilo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ahaha :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a veš kje majo HQ? :)
<matjaz> predvidevam da so Čehi
<CrazyLemon> matjaz naah.. North Americans
<CrazyLemon> vsaj founderja
<matjaz> Denver
<matjaz> itak, preveč snega pa so skoz not pa chillajo
<CrazyLemon> matjaz was..not anymore
<matjaz> AHA!
<CrazyLemon> amsterdam trenutno
<matjaz> Å¡e spletne strani se jim ne da posodobit!
<CrazyLemon> zravn red bulla so :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nisi nič bral announcement o sandstormu
<CrazyLemon> odprli/razširili bodo ekipo v denverju
<CrazyLemon> tako da bodo razvijali 24/7!
<matjaz> "razvijali"
<matjaz> "24/7"
<matjaz> "bodo"
<matjaz> inb4 Sandstorm release date: 2019
<CrazyLemon> they are OK..sam premal testirajo za linux :)
<matjaz> sej vem
<matjaz> upam, da bojo zdej kej več
<matjaz> sploh k grejo na UE4
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :)
<CrazyLemon> k tudi DoI Å¡e uradno ne podpirajo :)
<CrazyLemon> za linux of course :)
<matjaz> "@CrazyLemon in beta I can start the game but all servers seem to be empty :-/ "
<matjaz> go help the guy!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz jah seveda so empty če strežniki niso bili updejtani
<CrazyLemon> client/server version mismatch pač
<CrazyLemon> in pol ti ne pokaže strežnikov k niso updejtani ali na beta branchu
<matjaz> I know, he doesn't!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz well tell him
<matjaz> that's not a zdobbie thing to do
<matjaz> you tell him!
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/7uiakbwnjpey.png
<matjaz> lol
<zdobbie> so beta
<zdobbie> dewa
<zdobbie> no, zdej so se uradno posodobil
<zdobbie> we did it #ubuntu-si
<matjaz> still no update for me
<matjaz> a
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/u-9_GexxgruF9fD5Uu5avpEURsZOo7IUJzSc8V6Y8Pgn9zS3rE1xP2FyHk_tznxIlC6boH5hEEON-_Y=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<matjaz> evo ga!
<CrazyLemon> kul..pol grem dol z beta!
<zdobbie> pejt!
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/xJ7wzlKc#_AW-Y5IwoMgFbybj-2lPBcut
<jabuk2> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> predvsem launcher.so so pofixal imho
<matjaz> yiss
<matjaz> pa insurgency_linux tudi zna bit pomemben
<zdobbie> what no
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> .github large example files
<jabuk2> https://github.com/gSchool/exampleReadme
<jabuk2> ---This repo contains an example of an README file for all large gSchool projects.
<jabuk2> https://github.com/fail-fast/upload-for-large-files
<jabuk2> ---A simple example using Spray and Akka for dealing with large files upload.
<jabuk2> https://github.com/goodby/csv
<jabuk2> ---Goodby CSV is a high memory efficient flexible and extendable open-source CSV import/export library for PHP 5.3. 1. Memory Management Free  This library designed for memory unbreakable. It will not be accumulated in the memory whole rows. The importer read CSV file and execute callback function line by line.  2. Multibyte support  This library supports mulitbyte input/output: for example, SJIS-win, EUC-JP and UTF-8.  3. Ready to Use
<jabuk2> for Enterprise Applications  Goodby CSV is fully unit-tested. The library is stable and ready to be used in large projects like enterprise applications.
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/Typhus148/large-txt-repo/blob/master/fetched_lupus_tweets_batch2.txt
<jabuk2> large-txt-repo/fetched_lupus_tweets_batch2.txt at master · Typhus148/large-txt-repo · GitHub
<jabuk2> large-txt-repo - Storage for large txt files.
<CrazyLemon> kliknem na download.. in kaj se zgodi?
<CrazyLemon> odpre se v chromeu
<CrazyLemon> Atom will be unresponsive during the loading of very large files.
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> sekunda dve
<CrazyLemon> pa odpre 150MB txt file
<CrazyLemon> ~35k vrstic
<CrazyLemon> pa responsive med scrollanjem
<CrazyLemon> atom improved
<matjaz> aw shit
<matjaz> ni mi treba več pkillat crash handlerja!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz haha :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz you can thank me :>
<matjaz> thank you zdobbie!
<matjaz> also, ful dobr dela
<CrazyLemon> you ungrateful fuckers are all the same :(
<matjaz> 180 fps vse na medium
<CrazyLemon> matjaz baje je improved performance ja
<CrazyLemon> ne opazim tega pri apuju
<CrazyLemon> which is strange
<CrazyLemon> :/
<matjaz> you're already at the limit
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> lol
<matjaz> zdej pa sploh ne kaže da špilaš Insurgency
<matjaz> that's one way to fix crash_handler
<matjaz> or, did the crash_handler crash?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz they just ported that sh1t from DoI
<CrazyLemon> https://forums.newworldinteractive.com/thread-5590.html
<jabuk2> Linux: Steam client 'running' issue (?)
<zdobbie> lol http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/politka-droge-in-rokenrol.html
<speed-> ja cela panika
<speed-> a se samo meni zdi to smesno? :D
<zdobbie> ja je :D
<speed-> naj legalizirajo vse
<speed-> pa te naj vsak vzeme ka  hoce
<speed-> v cem je problem? :D
<pitastrudl> 420 legalize it
<speed-> juhu \o/
<metalcamp> istop
<metalcamp> joj
<metalcamp> pa url slugify jim tudi nagaja :)
<upd_> https://www.facebook.com/diply/videos/1291800004231692/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<jabuk2> Diply - Do what you love and you will always feel young!... | Facebook
<jabuk2> Do what you love and you will always feel young!
<jabuk2> via - JukinMedia
<CrazyLemon> če bi se kdo rad igral
<CrazyLemon> ping me!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd_> se bom raj s svojim ty
<CrazyLemon> your loss!
<upd_> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa pofixali so alt-tabanje
<CrazyLemon> mvp!
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 15.km  S od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @09/02/2017 22:02:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.94+N,+16.03+E
<yang> http://sendvid.com/3z74kgor
<jabuk2> Facebook video #1278817722155279 1278817722155279 - Sendvid
<jabuk2> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-10
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> HAIL
<slax0r> sieg?
<speed-> jo
<speed-> ijoa
<speed-> kak pravijo afstrijci :D
<speed-> FREITAG
<speed-> nich so frei
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> arbeit macht frei :D
<speed-> haha
<speed-> http://www.bizi.si/DELO-OSVOBAJA-D-O-O/
<jabuk2> DELO OSVOBAJA, poslovne storitve, d.o.o. - bizi.si
<speed-> https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/971923_10151751362129485_1791123959_n.jpg?oh=5e0359170acd79ba81f56948449c1c49&oe=593608BF
<idioterna> sexist
<speed-> najjaca reklama
<speed-> za delo :)
<msevwork> hmm
<idioterna> speed-: men se ne zdi
<idioterna> pomeni da zaposlujejo samo moske programerje, kar posledicno pomeni da se v kolektivu tezko s kom inteligentno pogovarjas
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> eh
<speed-> idioterna nisem znal, da si tak obcutljiv drugace :D
<msevwork> emm
<metalcamp> dan
<metalcamp> msevwork: vprašaj že, no :)
<msevwork> sam ti nisi "zejn" na githubu
<msevwork> rabm zejna da mi doda angleški feed v promet api
<msevwork> to bo najlažje...ker če ne vas bom mogu vprašat za pomoč pri scrapanju promet.si/en
<msevwork> z lepojuhco
<msevwork> zj pa back to work
<msevwork> nope ni se mi še zračunal lah še mal chattam pred analizo rezultatov
<msevwork> dons me je Å¡ef pohvalu da sm ful pridn :)
<msevwork> evo zejn bo dodal angleški feed
<msevwork> juhej
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> ops are here!
<matjaz> hide!
 * msevwork is being hunted
<metalcamp> inb4 banovci...
<msevwork> morm it v kiberpipo enkrat
<msevwork> k tm so zihr taki geeki k js
<msevwork> ej matjaz kdaj greva pol v pošto na kozarček
<msevwork> zj sploh ne rab odgovort :D k je op :D
<msevwork> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-Wireless-Smart-Home-Wifi-Light-Bulb-Dimmable-Intellegent-RGBW-LED-Lamp-E27-/162158966105?hash=item25c16d7559:g:2M8AAOSwCfdXo8g4&rmvSB=true
<jabuk2> DIY Wireless Smart Home Wifi Light Bulb Dimmable Intellegent RGBW LED Lamp E27| eBay
<jabuk2> Light color:Red ,Green ,Blue ,White(Dimmable color). Base Type: E27. Connect Mode: Wifi. Features: Smart phone controlled bulb Using Wifi App, no other device needed(e.g. control box). 1 x Wireless Wifi Smart GRB LED Light Bulb. | eBay!
<msevwork> dzony ^ ta lučka ma esp8266 notr
<metalcamp> msevwork: kiberpipa kot cyberkavarna ne obstaja več
<metalcamp> večinoma se meetupi podobnega kova sedaj dogajajo v poligonu na tobačni
<matjaz> HOHOHO
<matjaz> .yt look at me now
<jabuk2> Chris Brown - Look At Me Now ft. Lil Wayne, Busta Rhymes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gyLR4NfMiI
<msevwork> matjaz tsssss (so hot)
<msevwork> a kdo od vs uporablja openandromaps
<msevwork> zakaj se mi zdi da ma openandromaps vrisanih več poti kot npr mape od mapboxa
<idioterna> speed-: a jsm obcutljiv? :)
<idioterna> sej si ti "eh" napisu :)
<CrazyLemon> ne se kregat..we all have feelings.. well except zdob*
<zdobbie> I have just one feeling
<CrazyLemon> do share your one feeling
<zdobbie> feeling of meh
<speed-> cuden tipo je tale zdobbie
<zdobbie> hhhheeeeeeeyyyyyyyy
<msevwork> heeeyoooo
<zdobbie> ne.
<zdobbie> .yt daft punk contact
<jabuk2> Daft Punk - Contact (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI5noh4OyXc
<msevwork> meh.
<zdobersek> n1!
<idioterna> msevwork: a je ze dodal angleski feed
<msevwork> prav da bo do konca vikenda
<msevwork> tko da kul
<msevwork> sam da vem kdaj bo
<zdobbie> the fuck
<idioterna> msevwork: sm mu povedal da se zahvaljujes.
<matjaz> the end is nigh!
<zdobbie> and you just lost access to the all-inclusive Doomsday Bunker!
<matjaz> I konw :(
<matjaz> sad day
<matjaz> know*
<napsy> lol
<napsy> cel .vimrc se mi je nekam zgubu
<CrazyLemon> zbežal? :/
<napsy> skor prazen je
<zdobersek> sad day
<CrazyLemon> sabotage
<zdobersek> AAAAAAAAaaAAAAAH CAN'T STAND IT
<zdobersek> I KNOW YOU PLANNED IT
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE
<jabuk2> Beastie Boys - Sabotage - YouTube
<jabuk2> Music video by The Beastie Boys performing Sabotage. (C) 2009 Capitol Records, LLC
<speed-> LISTAN YA ALL
<matjaz> to sem danes rabil ja
<matjaz> zdobbie MVP
<matjaz> .yt intergalactic
<jabuk2> Beastie Boys - Intergalactic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvRBUw_Ls2o
<jabuk2> Beastie Boys - Body Movin' - YouTube
<jabuk2> Music video by The Beastie Boys performing Body Movin'. (C) 2009 Capitol Records, LLC
<Matthai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so9DBHCo64Q
<jabuk2> Fatboy Slim - Push The Tempo - YouTube
<jabuk2> This track will literally make you go mental, just like the people in the video.
<zdobbie> take what yo mamma gave ya
<matjaz> .yt long road to ruin
<jabuk2> Foo Fighters - Long Road To Ruin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=308KpFZ4cT8
<CrazyLemon> what is this..mtv time?
<matjaz> good ol' days
<matjaz> MTV je bil prvi kanal ki sem ga videl na kabelski
<matjaz> tud videospota se spomnim
<matjaz> .yt pretty fly for a white guy
<jabuk2> The Offspring - Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtTR-_Klcq8
<matjaz> actually, to zna bit moj prvi spomin!
<matjaz> 7 let sem bil star
<zdobbie> and already so fly
<CrazyLemon> js se sam spomnim intergalactice
<CrazyLemon> al je bil en drug video kjer so bili oblečeni v ta biohazard suit
<zdobersek> ah, senilnost starejse populacije
<matjaz> lol
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi zdi da je bil surfer music or smth
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti v insurgencyju normalno delajo vsi scopei?
<zdobbie> matjaz: al pa teb?
<matjaz> zdobbie, včeri nism opazu, da mi kater ne bi delu
<matjaz> nisem pa vseh sprobal
<matjaz> kaj pa je borked?
<zdobbie> tole https://www.reddit.com/r/insurgency/comments/3xyov2/linux_cant_see_through_big_sniper_scopestextures/
<matjaz> nism ziher
<matjaz> sem pa neki časa nazaj imel podoben problem
<matjaz> zunaj vse v kockah, scope normalno
<matjaz> bom sprobu, sam da dol potegne
<zdobersek> grem prevert, ce je v scope detailu problem
<zdobersek> ya
<zdobersek> scope detail mora it na medium
<matjaz> točno ja, s tem sem se igral da je izginilo
<idioterna> to je kul
<idioterna> jsm si tut to ze nastimu
<idioterna> ful bl realisti
<idioterna> c
<idioterna> "HRVATE VIDM U SNAJPI!"
<matjaz> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=731973553
<jabuk2> Steam Community :: Screenshot
<matjaz> tkole sem jest enkrat imu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie its apu..itak da vse dela normalno
<idioterna> matjaz: ok ti pa povsod vids hrvate :)
<idioterna> mal si se monitor prekalibriras
<idioterna> pa bo proper rdeca
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/maxbbraun/trump2cash
<jabuk2> GitHub - maxbbraun/trump2cash: A stock trading bot powered by Trump tweets
<jabuk2> trump2cash - A stock trading bot powered by Trump tweets
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> kera awesome ideja
<idioterna> matjaz: jsm mel se bl creepy
<idioterna> http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/533997146040912101/700FC2CA69F8463AF2EC747166884B0EB6D2F1CC/
<zdobbie> lol
<idioterna> mumble conversation immediately preceeding this je bil pa
<idioterna> "ej, ej, kuga stisnem za screenshot?"
<CrazyLemon> f12
<idioterna> mhm, so mi rekl :)
<matjaz> who uses mumble anyway
<zdobbie> *us*
<idioterna> those who like to mumble about things
<matjaz> word "developer" suddenly makes sense
<matjaz> dev eloper
<zdobbie> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/elope
<jabuk2> elope - Wiktionary
<pitastrudl> ventrilo is the way to go
<zdobbie> ventrilo?
<zdobbie> to sem leta 2006 koristu
<pitastrudl> js sm koristu za 1.6
<matjaz> discordmasterrace
<CrazyLemon> in your pro gamer years..amirite zdobbie
<pitastrudl> zdej je retired pa igra samo pasjanso v wine
<zdobbie> retard gaming represents
<zdobbie> best cs1.6 clan ever
<pitastrudl> kek
<matjaz> NGTKG
<pitastrudl> Å¡itscord je dobra ideja, sam majo scaling UI je tak fail
<matjaz> the best
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je retired..zdaj kupi igrico samo zato da naredi tist..training course pol pa quita
<pitastrudl> ne mors ga normalno uproablat cim ga malo zamnjsas
<zdobbie> ksn training course?
<CrazyLemon> tist..znotraj igrce
<zdobbie> uopce ne ves, kok mocno sem grindu wow queste se leta 2014
<CrazyLemon> 'how to' varianta
<CrazyLemon> speaking about cs
 * CrazyLemon likes thewarowl
<zdobbie> aawwwwww
<CrazyLemon> also.. to je tak dumb game.. da boli glava
<CrazyLemon> basically sam moraš naštudirat sniping spots
<CrazyLemon> in je to to
<CrazyLemon> you own the game
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: rekt him
<zdobbie> rekt him hard!
<CrazyLemon> kar mi je Å¡e najbl glupo..je da folk igra z 800x480 or smth
<CrazyLemon> kao.. 'pro players'
<CrazyLemon> haha.. weirdos is what i say!
<zdobbie> <-
<zdobbie> 'pro players', not 'weirdos'
<CrazyLemon> pa 4:3 naj bi bil priljubljen..pa black bars obvezno
<CrazyLemon> i just don't f++king get it
<pitastrudl> ok first of all
<CrazyLemon> .yt cs:go pro match
<jabuk2> CS:GO - Cloud9 vs. FaZe [Dust2] - Group B - ESL Pro League Season 4 Finals https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Chh1ljvWds
<pitastrudl> black bars je retardiran
<pitastrudl> pač nimaš nič od tega
<pitastrudl> 4:3 stretched maš večje modele na ekranu
<pitastrudl> ampak manjši FOV
<pitastrudl> 16:9, maš večji FOV, ampak so modeli manjši
<pitastrudl> black bars maš manjši fov in male modele, no gainz here
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl s kakšno resolucijo igraš cs:go?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  in ja, it's all about how to kill someone better than he can you
<pitastrudl> ha! js mam integrirano grafo tko da moram igrat low res
<pitastrudl> drgač low fps
<pitastrudl> sej isto na surge
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pa zgledaš tko k tale https://youtu.be/6Chh1ljvWds?t=1m1s ?
<CrazyLemon> 30cm from the screen? ker igra na 540x386 or smth :)))
<pitastrudl> aha ,allu
<pitastrudl> ja to so pa pro playerji ane :P
<CrazyLemon> kar Å¡e ne razumem! mouse sensitivity! ffs
<pitastrudl> ja omg, zakaj bi splho Å¡timal
<pitastrudl> zakaj rabiš sploh dober komp
<pitastrudl> maš comodorja 64 in si dober
<pitastrudl> sej sam text rabiš ane
<CrazyLemon> miške vlečejo po zraku ..ffs keep your mouse on your pad
<pitastrudl> make mice great again
<pitastrudl> vlečejo po zraku pomoje ker majo low sensetivity in morajo reposicionerat ful
<pitastrudl> mam js tko da mi ni treba tokrat jo premikat, da gre lepo po celi podlogi
<pitastrudl> sej za surge sm isto mogu si naštimat po parih igrah optimalno
<CrazyLemon> thats just waste of time..tačas bi lahk headshootal!
<pitastrudl> sej to!
<pitastrudl> alpharatio ma open signup
<pitastrudl> je kdo tam
<pitastrudl> se splača?
<matjaz> men piše da je invite only
 * CrazyLemon is gonna start playing 1600x900
<CrazyLemon> or maybe not
<idioterna> kok si pa zdej
<CrazyLemon> FHD
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm neki Å¡latal po video nastavitvah pa je kr black screen ko sm post-splash
<matjaz> 1680x1050
<CrazyLemon> matjaz but thats 16:10
<matjaz> well yea, but smaller
<CrazyLemon> a bi bil kdo tako prijazen pa pošeral Steam/steamapps/common/dayofinfamy/doi/cfg/video.txt
<CrazyLemon> ktnxloveu
<matjaz> no DoI here
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://sprunge.us/Kica
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats not it
<zdobersek> kaj pa manjka?
<CrazyLemon> "VideoConfig" { }
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, verify integrity of game files
<CrazyLemon> ampak obstaja video.bak!
<matjaz> če si ga zjebal slučajno
<CrazyLemon> matjaz i just did :)
<matjaz> pa zbriši ga najprej
<matjaz> good boi
<CrazyLemon> vse kar sm naredu je da sm spremenu najprej na 1600x900
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ingame spremenu vse nastvitve z high na medium
<CrazyLemon> pol pa so Å¡le stvari na jug
<zdobersek> k babica!
<CrazyLemon> ok..working again
<CrazyLemon> ty for your emotional support
<CrazyLemon> tale doi je bl fun :)
<matjaz> send me a gift then
<matjaz> lej mojstre
<matjaz> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t693614#crta
<jabuk2> AMD-jev preobrat: Ryzen ne bo podpiral Windows 7 @ Slo-Tech
<jabuk2> AMD je za 180 stopinj spremenil svojo pozicijo in izrecno zapisal, da gonilnikov za Ryzen za Windows 7 ne bo. To je precej nenavadno, ker smo še pred tednom dni poročali o ravno obratni zgodbi. Tedaj je AMD uradno izjavil, da bodo procesorji Ryzen v celoti podprti v Windows 7. Sedaj je AMD spremenil mnenje in uradno zapisal, da so procesorje Ryzen sicer preizkušali v operacijskih sistemih več generacij, torej Windows 7 in Windows 10, 
<jabuk2> bodo...
<matjaz> na hitrco sm preletu
<matjaz> komentarje seveda
<matjaz> sami neumneži buahaha
<matjaz> vsi se bunijo čez AMD, nihče pa čez Intel (ki je btw tud ukinil podporo za Windows 7)
<zdobbie> wrong channel?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz its slo-tech
<CrazyLemon> karkoli objaviš se bo nekdo pritoževal kako je to neumno etc.
<zdobbie> "doi is fun" "that's stupid"
<zdobbie> so basically like this channel
<CrazyLemon> noone said 'that\'s stupid' except you!
<zdobbie> nice escape
<zdobbie> msev-: https://pravokator.si/index.php/2017/02/10/orangepi-zero-kot-spletna-kamera/
<zdobbie> :>
<Matthai> luštna zadeva tale orange
<Matthai> razmišljam, da bi ono močnejšo varianto kupil, samo mislim,da ima GPIO pine drugače zvezane kot RPi
<CrazyLemon> bondage..kinky
<CrazyLemon> .yt work drugs method acting
<jabuk2> Work Drugs - Method Acting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy1Tmy3nIXI
<CrazyLemon> .yt work drugs method acting full album
<jabuk2> Work Drugs - Method Acting (Full Album Stream) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2K_cjwyF5I
<zdobbie> shit music tbh
<CrazyLemon> your shit music
<CrazyLemon> you're*
<zdobbie> you wanted a hit?
<zdobbie> but maybe we don't do hits?
<zdobbie> .yt you wanted a hit
<jabuk2> LCD Soundsystem - You Wanted A Hit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3G6L8doFcw
<CrazyLemon> dumač kefir is so good
<CrazyLemon> anyone wanna play?
<zdobbie> pa ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie js v doi
<CrazyLemon> s/js/sm
<matjaz> fu
<matjaz> bo treba zgleda DoI kupt
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sj maš popust
<CrazyLemon> ker maš
<CrazyLemon> že insurgency
<matjaz> sej vem, sam moram počakat do nedelje :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz wth :D
<matjaz> sem maxnu kartico prejšnji mesec, v nedeljo se sprosti :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lol.. kaj si pa kupu :)
<matjaz> preveč :) kindla, SSD, en nož, pa par stvari za airsoft
<matjaz> sicer res nimam velik limita ampak ok :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a greš? zdaj je plac na strežniku
<CrazyLemon> 502nd strežnik
<CrazyLemon> foy mapa
<zdobbie> 1GB updateov mi dol vlece
<zdobbie> tko da meh
<CrazyLemon> y u not update your sh1t bruh
<CrazyLemon> twas an ok game
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si me ti msgal?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je to piskalo zdaj
<zdobbie> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa ni ti jasno ker ne poznaš še map
<CrazyLemon> ko spoznaš boš vedu kje so sniping spoti pa s kje enemy ponavadi pride vn
<CrazyLemon> zato sm vas js lepo kuru tam pri Bju :D
<zdobbie> ma uleze se potem vrag v hodnik
<zdobbie> in caka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> check your corners!
<CrazyLemon> pa precej je odvisno od game modea
<CrazyLemon> pri tem ki smo ga igrali je pomembno da greš direkt na B
<CrazyLemon> prvi ki zasede B je v prednosti
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMANy15nYNM
<jabuk2> Croatia Second (official) - ŠarićMarekovićTomacProduction - YouTube
<jabuk2> A message from the government of the Republic of Croatia: Mr. President, we are the best! #everysecondcounts ----------- Korišteni isječci koji su dio radova...
<pitastrudl> matjaz a kaby lake nima za win7
<pitastrudl> no sej me ne preseneča
<pitastrudl> vsaj za skylake je
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> s kaby lake so ukinili
<matjaz> pitastrudl, ti me presenečaš
<matjaz> a vsak dan za cel dan nazaj prebereš? :D
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> sej zato mam irc client ki mi to omogoča
<pitastrudl> why else would you have backlog then :D?
<matjaz> za razkrivanje lažnih izjav seveda :D
<pitastrudl> tudi to
<pitastrudl> sam pr men iskanje po logih malo traja
<pitastrudl> ker so logi v postgresql bazi :D
<matjaz> wat?!
<pitastrudl> sej je nek cli utility sam je still slow
<matjaz> kaj maš pa za clienta :D
<pitastrudl> quassel
<pitastrudl> sej mislim da ga ima Å¡e nekdo tukaj
<matjaz> ah, vidim
<matjaz> centralizirana zadeva
<matjaz> sprav se na znc, that's what I say :)
<pitastrudl> ah ne
<pitastrudl> mi je fajn quassel
<matjaz> pitastrudl, vidm da ti je ratal na AR pridt :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> sm te najdu
<pitastrudl> in ti mene
<matjaz> yiss :D
<pitastrudl> ta stran zgleda ko nek rip off what.cdja
<pitastrudl> no pač sej tko zgleda pol private torrent strani
<pitastrudl> sam ta je bl drunk-version
<matjaz> ker je gazelle zadi
<pitastrudl> whatever that is
<matjaz> CMS za torrent trackerje :D
<pitastrudl> i see
<matjaz> preber si kako majo pravila za seedanje, irc pa to
<matjaz> dost kul scene
<pitastrudl> probal sem enkrat na pth še prit sam se mi ni dal čakat tok
<pitastrudl> ah majo easy
<pitastrudl> nič posebnega
<pitastrudl> kaj si na pthju mogoče
<matjaz> pa če si na ircu maš lahko 1:3 upload razmerje
<matjaz> nisem
<pitastrudl> sem aktiviral
<matjaz> pa te seed bonuse majo pa to
<matjaz> iz najs
<pitastrudl> ah ja
<pitastrudl> pač prelahko
<pitastrudl> :D torrentiranje na easy mode
<matjaz> tko nekak
<matjaz> https://github.com/marcan/takeover.sh
<jabuk2> GitHub - marcan/takeover.sh: Wipe and reinstall a running Linux system via SSH, without rebooting. You know you want to.
<jabuk2> takeover.sh - Wipe and reinstall a running Linux system via SSH, without rebooting. You know you want to.
<matjaz> this looks like fun
<tadej> hhaha
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-11
<jabuk2> M 1.5 > 34.km  J od KOSTELA @11/02/2017 05:07:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.21+N,+14.84+E
<jabuk2> M 1.7 > 33.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @11/02/2017 06:14:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+15.99+E
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.4°C @11.02.2017 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 80% jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:14:25, Kulminacija: 12:20:42, Sončni zahod: 17:26:59
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 12min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0.2°C @11.02.2017 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 85% vzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:12:20, Kulminacija: 12:17:36, Sončni zahod: 17:22:51
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 10min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk2> M 1.1 > 19.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @11/02/2017 10:29:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+15.94+E
<msev-> https://github.com/
<jabuk2> How people build software · GitHub
<msev-> github so pogršal
<msev-> ni mi všeč ta črn pas na vrhu
<CrazyLemon> res je
<msev-> zgleda k stran osmrtnic programerjev :P
<msev-> pismo je OnePlus3T hud
<msev-> morm počakat da 4ka pride ven da pol kupm 3T
<msev-> :D
<skyx> :D
<msev-> tale nexus5 je sicer kr uredu sam primanjkuje mu baterije pa prostora k je sam 16gb
<msev-> tko da 64gb bo luksuz
<skyx> jaz sem jo  ze zamenjal :)
<msev-> kaj bi blo zle najbolš kupt za 300eur
<msev-> čeprov mi je mal bedno da mam tako potrebo zamenjat fon na 2 leti
<msev-> mogu bi še en let počakat
<skyx> jaz mislim da se splaca pocakat ce bo se kaj ven prislo nasledni 3 mesece :)
<skyx> pixel mi je predrag
<msev-> kul
<skyx> jaz sem tudi ze na n5 ze lep cas, menjal baterijo ,, prostora zmankuje itd ..
<msev-> moj naslednji fon more met vsaj 64gb placa pa vsaj 4gb rama :D
<msev-> da nerabm nikol poswipeat appov stran haha
<skyx> true
<skyx> jaz sem dropbox odstranil in je bilo ok :)
<skyx> k mi vzame 8GB camer photos :D
<msev-> ti fotograf ti
<CrazyLemon> daš vse na google photos pa ti samodejno offloada slike s telefona na cloud
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> pa samodejno vse tagga #creepy
<msev-> dobr js mam 2gb fotk
<CrazyLemon> koga taga? meni nobenga ne tagga :)
<msev-> pr men so bl problemi aplikacije k jih mam 7gb
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ker mam Å¡e android wear aplikacije in pol zavzame
<msev-> a se kj ve kdaj bo naslednji OnePlus flagship ven prišel?
<skyx> msev-: imas kje seznam kaj vse imas nalozen sem malo firbec kaj kej ostali uporabljate? :)
<msev-> ne sam loh ti mal napišem kle
<skyx> no dej pliz :P
<msev-> Oruxmaps, Octodroid, RSS Reader, Player FM (za podcaste), ES File explorer, Quickpic, TrinusVR Lite, Slack, JuiceSSH, Termux, White Noise Free, Twidere,...
<CrazyLemon> .imdb doctor strange
<msev-> čak zj grem na mobitel
<msev-> pa bom naprej povedal :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: sem ze gledal dr. strange :)
<skyx> kr nice film :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx ocena? :)
<skyx> CrazyLemon: 7.5 po imd bi rekel
<skyx> imdb*
<CrazyLemon> skyx tvoja :D
<skyx> po imdb ocenah bi rekel jaz 7.5
<skyx> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<skyx> msev-:  a za github je Octodroid najboljs?
<skyx> https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830138373230653440
<jabuk2> Mark Otto on Twitter: "Dark header has arrived on https://t.co/eRIXyoa8Qa for desktop and mobile! First of many iterative design changes coming. 😉 https://t.co/DKmhNS0SkU"
<skyx> grozno je :>
<yang2> https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=File%3ANational_Advisory_Committee_for_Aeronautics_wind_tests_(1946).webm
<jabuk2> File:National Advisory Committee for Aeronautics wind tests (1946).webm - Wikimedia Commons
<skyx> https://www.facebook.com/WondersOfGreece/posts/754902244660324
<jabuk2> Oseba Wonders of Greece je delila video... - Wonders of Greece | Facebook
<jabuk2> Oseba Wonders of Greece je delila video osebe Demic video.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/sicert/posts/1312145018824728
<jabuk2> SI-CERT - Napadi na AJPES Å¡e kar trajajo. Svetujemo... | Facebook
<jabuk2> Napadi na AJPES še kar trajajo. Svetujemo previdnost pri preizkušanju ranljivosti na tujih sistemih! https://cert.si/si-cert-2017-01/
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<CrazyLemon> playtime?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mumble
<idioterna> also se en
<idioterna> gremo pvp
<idioterna> matjaz, pitastrudl, msev- ?
<idioterna> mumble feindesland
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..ravno sm v enem gameu pa ko končam pridem na udbo
<idioterna> ok
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<skyx> lp
<skyx> napsy_: hello ;)
<napsy_> jow
<CrazyLemon> gg?
<zdobbie> gg.
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/830538100753440773
<jabuk2> Edward Snowden on Twitter: "ICYMI on Friday: @ACLU went to an Irish court to protect your rights, and @Facebook went against them to undermine those very same rights. https://t.co/qnBFIX1E24"
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-12
<napsy_> lp
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.6°C @12.02.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 77% zahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:12:57, Kulminacija: 12:20:42, Sončni zahod: 17:28:27
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 15min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.1°C @12.02.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 80% severozahodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:12:57, Kulminacija: 12:20:42, Sončni zahod: 17:28:27
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 15min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> nc cakat
<CrazyLemon> se kakšno stopinjo pol pa odrinem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/m-nchen-bo-v-sredo-glasoval-o-vrnitvi-na-windows/178683/
<jabuk2> München bo v sredo glasoval o vrnitvi na Windows | Monitor
<jabuk2> Utegne se zgoditi, da se bo največji prehod javne uprave na odprto kodo po poldrugem desetletju klavrno končal z vrnitvijo na izhodišče.
<CrazyLemon> L
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.2°C @12.02.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 77% severozahodnik 4.1 m/s (14.8 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:12:57, Kulminacija: 12:20:42, Sončni zahod: 17:28:27
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 15min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<skyx> ilka win! :D
<jabuk2> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<msev-> idioterna, sorry žural sm včer
<msev-> drgač bi z veseljam šu
<msev-> ful je blo dobr pomoje sm plesal z 12 puncami pa vse so ble super zadovoljne :D
<msev-> Bravo Ilka
<msev-> svaka čast carka
<msev-> ej folk
<msev-> djte mi spet z githubam pomagat
<skyx> msev-: kj te heca?
<msev-> ja nč pač kko nardim repo
<msev-> a "git add ."
<msev-> a kko
<skyx> na roke poklikas na github
<skyx> potem pa clone naredis ali pa git init in dodas :)
<msev-> pol pa git commit -m "first commit" && git push
<skyx> jp
<skyx> msev-: https://github.com/new
<msev-> a morm na roke piklikat
<msev-> poklikat
<msev-> aha zastopm
<msev-> tist korak je nujn
<msev-> da na githubu
<msev-> ok
<skyx> tole je iz terminala opcija - https://coderwall.com/p/mnwcog/create-new-github-repo-from-command-line
<msev-> skyx,
<msev-> ka pa zj k sm se zmotu pa sm dal pyc file zravn
<msev-> ga pač deletam kaj pa pol
<msev-> tale  git commit -m "first commit" && git push ne dela
<skyx> kaj ti pa napise?
<speed-> git commit -am "ble"
<speed-> lahko das
<speed-> ce ne das git add
<msev-> Your branch is up-to-date with 'origin/master'.
<msev-> Changes not staged for commit:
<msev-> 	deleted:    SunSkill/__init__.pyc
<msev-> no changes added to commit
<msev-> a pol speed- tvojo varianto prvo
<msev-> speed-, nč se ni zgodl na githubu
<msev-> a morm zj dat git push
<skyx> msev-: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9701238/git-how-delete-file-from-remote-repository?answertab=active#tab-top
<msev-> yup je uspel tnx
<skyx> ql
<msev-> še forke se morm naučit handlat
<skyx> msev-: kaj pa?
<msev-> https://github.com/marksev1/Mycroft-SunSkill
<jabuk2> GitHub - marksev1/Mycroft-SunSkill: relevant sun-times skill for Mycroft
<jabuk2> Mycroft-SunSkill - relevant sun-times skill for Mycroft
<msev-> a pr forkih samo pač forkaš pa pol kloniraš pa daš svoje change notr
<msev-> pol pa pride vrjetn razlika k morš pull request nardit
<msev-> pa to
<skyx> ko naredis fork naredi pri tebi new repo z enakim imenom in pise da je fork
<skyx> in imas svoj repo v katerem delas kar hoces potem pa PR
<msev-> jp ql
<msev-> very noice :)
<msev-> ej skyx a si ti konkurenca od spacex :D
<skyx> hehe lol :D
<skyx> ne P
<skyx> :P
<msev-> ti si čist druga liga uni nimajo za burek
<skyx> msev-: v originalu sem bil skynet pa je bilo ze zasedeno tako da sem potem kar x dal na konuc :D
<skyx> koncu*
<msev-> haha :D dobra
<msev-> exo-open --working-directory %f --launch TerminalEmulator
<msev-> kko že izberem default terminal emulator
<msev-> nevermind
<msev-> mi je ratal
<yang> http://www.mtb.si/novice/4220-nov-hitrostni-rekord-na-serijskem-kolesu.html
<jabuk2> Nov hitrostni rekord na serijskem kolesu
<jabuk2> Markus Stöckl je šel dobesedno na glavo in mimo časomerilcev priletel s … kilometri na uro. Nov rekord "na suhem".
<speed-> dobro mu je sel
<speed-> skoraj kak ilka :)
<yang> hehe
<metalcamp> http://overapi.com/
<jabuk2> OverAPI.com | Collecting all the cheat sheets
<jabuk2> OverAPI.com is a site collecting all the cheatsheets,all!
<yang> Tole je kdo igral ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renegade_%28video_game%29
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmOKnH7Hx4A
<jabuk2> Renegade - ZX Spectrum 128K - gameplay thru 35 levels - YouTube
<jabuk2> I just had to make it. :) 35 levels in 128k version, score of over 0,5 milion points This is a legitimate gameplay video, it's just made out of 3 different a...
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašaje... ena kišta mi noče DNS resolvat
<Matthai> nmcli device show pravi
<Matthai> IP4.ADDRESS[1]:                         192.168.190.247/24
<Matthai> IP4.GATEWAY:                            192.168.190.1
<Matthai> IP4.DNS[1]:                             8.8.8.8
<Matthai> IP4.DNS[2]:                             8.8.4.4
<Matthai> se pravi po logiki bi moralo resolvanje delat?
<yang> ja
<Matthai> če rečem ping na IP, dela, če rečem ping na ime serverja,pa ne dela
<yang> ker imas NAT-ano povezavo
<yang> moras narediti prehod na zunanje omrezje
<yang> to so privatni IPji IP4.ADDRESS in IP4.GATEWAY
<Matthai> ne razumem
<Matthai> ping www.slo-tech.com - ne dela
<Matthai> ping 91.236.1.130 - DELA
<yang> aha
<yang> hm
<Matthai> se pravi imam povezavo na omrežje
<yang> imas ja
<zdobbie> host www.slo-tech.com
<zdobbie> kaj pravi?
<Matthai> Could not resolve 'ports.ubuntu.com'
<Matthai> reče po par minutah
<Matthai> zdobbie, samo malo
<yang> kaj imas v /etc/resolv.conf 8.8.8.8 in 8.8.4.4 ?
<Matthai> Å¡e melje
<Matthai> host www.slo-tech.com
<Matthai> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Matthai> yang, da
<yang> kaj pa ce vpises /sbin/route -n
<zdobbie> do 8.8.8.8 ali 8.8.4.4 te spusti?
<Matthai> Kernel IP routing table
<Matthai> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Matthai> 0.0.0.0         192.168.190.1   0.0.0.0         UG    600    0        0 wlan0
<Matthai> 192.168.190.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     600    0        0 wlan0
<yang> ping 8.8.8.8
<Matthai> ping 8.8.8.8
<Matthai> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Matthai> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=61.0 ms
<Matthai> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=93.8 ms
<Matthai> ja, susti
<Matthai> spusti
<yang> da ti morda NetworkManager daemon ne povozi /etc/resolv.conf nastavitev s kaksnimi svojimi...
<Matthai> nmcli device show mi sicer pokaže wlan0, eth0, lo in tunl0 - tale zadnja ne vem kaj je
<yang> tam potem pise # Managed by Network Manager
<Matthai> yang, ja, ampak nmcli device show wlan0
<Matthai> mi pravi
<Matthai> IP4.DNS[1]:                             8.8.8.8
<Matthai> IP4.DNS[2]:                             8.8.4.4
<yang> cudno ker lahko pingas DNS
<yang> resolva pa ne
<yang> kaj tocno je zapisano v /etc/resolv.conf lahko pastas vse ?
<Matthai> samo malo
<Matthai> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Matthai> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Matthai> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Matthai> nameserver 193.2.4.247
<Matthai> nameserver 193.2.4.248
<yang> to zgleda ok
<zdobbie> Matthai: probej tazadnji dve zakomentirat
<zdobbie> al pa specificiraj DNS server v host komandi
<zdobbie> host www.slo-tech.com 8.8.8.8
<yang> naredi kot je svetoval zdobbie
<Matthai> host www.slo-tech.com 8.8.8.8
<Matthai> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Matthai> zakomentiral sem tudi
<zdobbie> host -v www.slo-tech.com
<yang> Matthai: imas morda firewall in port 53 slucajno blokiran ?
<CrazyLemon> dig -x www.slo-tech.com | pastebinit :)
<Matthai> host -v www.slo-tech.com
<Matthai> Trying "www.slo-tech.com"
<Matthai> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<yang> dig @8.8.8.8 www.slo-tech.com any
<zdobbie> host -T www.slo-tech.com
<zdobbie> za TCP namest UDPja
<zdobbie> probej se -4 in -6 specificirat
<Matthai> ufw sem imel enablan, pa sem ga onemogočil
<Matthai> host -T www.slo-tech.com
<Matthai> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<dk_> kaj dogaja?
<Matthai> pač, fora je, da sem na to kišto povezan preko ssh
<yang> "dig @8.8.8.8 www.slo-tech.com any"
<zdobbie> hm
<Matthai> dig @8.8.8.8 www.slo-tech.com any
<Matthai> ; <<>> DiG 9.10.3-P4-Ubuntu <<>> @8.8.8.8 www.slo-tech.com any
<Matthai> ; (1 server found)
<Matthai> ;; global options: +cmd
<Matthai> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<yang> sumum da imas port 53 blokiran nekje
<yang> 53 je DNS port
<Matthai> http://pastebin.com/R6yJCf5h
<jabuk2> sudo iptables -LChain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)targetprot opt source- Pastebin.com
<Matthai> yang, vem
<yang> kaj pa ce izklopis firewall je kaj drugace, ce takrat lahko resolvas, potem je v FW-ju problem
<yang> "iptables -L -vn" pa daj na pastebin
<skyx> kaj kej traceroute pravi?
<yang> ce mu ne bi traceroute deloval tudi 8.8.8.8 ne bi uspel pingati
<yang> Matthai: "dig +trace @8.8.8.8 www.slo-tech.com any"
<yang> upam, da ga ni sesulo, ko je izklopil FW
<Matthai> serm nazaj
<Matthai> ne, to je en druga kišta
<Matthai> http://pastebin.com/eqscYw4E
<jabuk2> sudo iptables -L -vn[sudo] password for matej:Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 21 - Pastebin.com
<matjaz> a si povezan direkt na net al prek kakšnega vpnja?
<Matthai> direkt, preko wifija
<Matthai> je pa res, da je tole armbian os
<Matthai> fak
<Matthai> faaaaak!
<Matthai> v  /etc/resolv.conf
<Matthai> sem dal v prvo vrstico IP od routerja
<Matthai> in dela
<Matthai> https://forum.armbian.com/index.php/topic/796-dns-resolving-in-customize-imagesh-worksworks-not-in-some-cases/
<jabuk2> DNS resolving in customize-image.sh works/works not in some cases - Armbian build framework - Armbian forum
<jabuk2> DNS resolving in customize-image.sh works/works not in some cases - posted in Armbian build framework: Hello,
<jabuk2>  
<jabuk2> Ive got a problem with DNS resolving and customize-image.sh.
<jabuk2>  
<jabuk2> One setup works (home), one setup does not (office).
<jabuk2>  
<jabuk2> Both setups are OS X (different major versions), Virtual Box (different major versions), Network Bridging and Ubuntu 14.04. Building images (Banana Pi M1/M2/R1 jessie next) without customize-image.sh works perfectly, espacially the ap...
<Matthai> tole je bilo
<matjaz> sam da si rešil
<matjaz> sam pazi, resolv.conf se ponavadi generira avtomatsko
<matjaz> ne vem kakšna je konfiguracija na armbian sicer
<Matthai> ja, ampak tole meni ni normalno
<Matthai> sicer nmcli lahko nastavim da je dns statičen glede na network
<Matthai> ampak tole me je čisto iz tira vrglo
<Matthai> :-)
<matjaz> to ti je samo naštimalo tak resolv.conf z dhcp konfiguracijo?
<matjaz> ker board maš to? ima vgrajen wifi senzor?
<matjaz> senzor ...
<matjaz> čip!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si gledal Davida?
<zdobbie> cega
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie david brent?
<CrazyLemon> life on the road?
<zdobbie> ne, v officeu
<CrazyLemon> .yt david brent life on the road
<jabuk2> DAVID BRENT: LIFE ON THE ROAD - OFFICIAL TRAILER [HD] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2THODznVOt8
<zdobbie> vem za film
<zdobbie> looks shabby https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/david_brent_life_on_the_road
<matjaz> it's david brent, what did you expect?
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/title-nbsp (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vDrGr
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/title-nbsp c2c59dd CrazyLemon: Lets ignore non-breaking space
<zdobbie> merchant mu manjka
<matjaz> men kot mjuzičar ni kul
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #60: Lets ignore non-breaking space (master...fix/title-nbsp) https://git.io/vDrGi
<zdobbie> "go and get the guitar"
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo za kak decent imdb/tomatoes api?
<matjaz> pa more bit zastonj zastonj ane?
<matjaz> brez API ključev
<CrazyLemon> it would be nice yes :D
<CrazyLemon> tale david..so awesome :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pejt the office gledat
<zdobbie> 10h materiala za dve sezoni
<zdobbie> .yt david brent go get the guitar
<jabuk2> The Office - David Brent - Go and get the guitar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBUrL7Naxt8
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sj sm gledal..sam ne oriđinal
<zdobbie> JFC
<zdobbie> tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-wfO6_eq-A
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: US The Office je pac, US
<zdobbie> razpotegnjeno pa razvodenelo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but still fun!
<zdobbie> ja, sam potrata casa
<zdobbie> fun/h
<zdobbie> tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WxU9Fw9TxY
<zdobbie> me sides
<zdobbie> z slovenskega netflixa so dol pobral, banda
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 20.km JV od ZGORNJEGA GRUÅ KOVJA @12/02/2017 20:38:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+16.04+E
<Matthai> matjaz, ja, je wifi
<Matthai> matjaz, https://pravokator.si/index.php/2017/02/10/orangepi-zero-kot-spletna-kamera/
<Matthai> tale board je
<matjaz> vgrajen wifi
<matjaz> daj preveri čas
<Matthai> date
<Matthai> Sun Feb 12 20:56:43 CET 2017
<yang> Matthai: mislim da je bil razlog v tem, da DNS query na portu 53 ne more nazaj k tvoji masini v NAT-u pripotovati, lahko pa pride do gatewaya...
<matjaz> kul, vprašam zato, ker ma kar nekaj the boardov težave s časom
<matjaz> rpi3 incl
<matjaz> teh*
<Matthai> vsi imajo, zato moraš htpdate laufat
<yang> kkukr sem prebral manual tm
<Matthai> da synca
<yang> lahko pa seveda port 53 forwardiras na tvojo NAT-ano masino v tem primeru pa bo verjetno delovalo potem
<Matthai> ja, samo tole je zelo glupo narejeno v resnici
<yang> ja
<yang> najbolje se je sicer losati NAT-a ce je moznost (zaprosit ISP za vec javnih IPjev) z NATom so naceloma samo tezave
<Matthai> ja, samo te naprave imam jaz namenjene temu, da jih postavim v poljubno omrežje
<Matthai> pa da se mi potem preko 443 porta na openvpn server povežejo
<yang> lahko tudi probas nastimati IPv6, v tem primeru lahko potem promet poteka preko IPv6 ki nima NATa
<Matthai> potem pa lahko preko tunela pridem v ta omrežja oziroma so dostopne samo preko VPN networka
<Matthai> na eni teh napravic imam temperaturne senzorje za po hiši
<yang> IPv6 promet ima prioriteto pred IPv4, ce je dual stack masina
<idioterna> yang: od kdaj so pa z NAT tezave?
<yang> od zmeri :)
<idioterna> js se nism vidu
<jabuk2> M 2.2 > 22.km  J od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @12/02/2017 21:17:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+16.4+E
<msev-> idioterna, dj pliz povej kdo je zejn no :D
<msev-> da mu loh direkt težim a promet api :D
<zdobbie> kdoe
<zdobbie> kdor nic ne pije?
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ja res
<yang> msev-: a pol ti je ratal tole izvest https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmOKnH7Hx4A#t=5m32s
<msev-> ne sam danceal sm
<msev-> :D
<yang> pol nis dobu special bonusa
<msev-> nope
<CrazyLemon> zejn je tist k je jedu hruske
<Matthai> ej, še eno python vprašanje bi imel... neki pogrepam po bazi in dobim časovne intervale, in sicer začetek intervala, konec intervala, temperatura
<Matthai> torej: 12:00:00 13:00:00 22.6
<Matthai> kako bi v pythonu izpis popravil, da bi pisalo 12 - 13
<Matthai> brez :00:00
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi uporabu split pa bi uporabu sam prvi del?
<CrazyLemon> split(':')[0] or smth
<CrazyLemon> sam če imaš to en sam string.. pol ne bo šlo tko :)
<Matthai> aha, to jaz preberem iz baze in imam reading[0], reading[1]
<CrazyLemon> reading[0] = '12:00:00' ?
<Matthai> da
<Matthai> se pravi: reading[0].split(':')[0] ?
<Matthai> mislim, včeraj sem šele začel v pythonu programirat
<CrazyLemon> Matthai yup
<CrazyLemon> Matthai js tudi..sorta kinda :D
<CrazyLemon> print reading[0].split(':')[0]
<CrazyLemon> bi mogu izpisat 12
<CrazyLemon> pol to preprosto shraniš v intervalStart intervalEnd etc.
<CrazyLemon> če potrebuješ spremenljvke..če ne pa sam izpišeš or smth
<Matthai> AttributeError: 'datetime.time' object has no attribute 'split'
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je reading time object? :)
<Matthai> aha, čaki
<Matthai> http://pastebin.com/dSBwRUyu
<jabuk2> [Python] # coding: utf-8# namesti: sudo apt-get install python-matplotlibimport s - Pastebin.com
<msev-> ka pa je ta psycopg2
<msev-> psyco :D
<msev-> aha postgresql adapter
<Matthai> torej, na RPi sem si nalotal dva temperaturna senzorja in potem včeraj sklamfal program, ki bi na 1 sekundo bere podatke in piše v bazo
<Matthai> tole je 2. del, ki prebere iz baze
<msev-> vidm ja
<msev-> kam pa shranjuješ podatke
<msev-> a na sd kartico :D
<Matthai> v glavnem, ker nimam pojma o pythonu sem pač googlal in potem prilagajal najdeno svojim potrebam
<Matthai> msev-, ja
<msev-> to ni dobr Matthai k bo crknla sd kartica
<msev-> zlo hitr, k nemara da se ful piše nanjo
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kaj pa sploh vrne avg_hourly_temp ?
<CrazyLemon> seznam?
<Matthai> ne, povprečno emperaturo v tistem časovnem intervalu
<CrazyLemon> Matthai torej 22.6 ?
<Matthai> da
<CrazyLemon> s kje dobiš pol 12:00:00 pa 13:00:00 ?
<CrazyLemon> ker če daš for reading in avg_hourly_temp:
<CrazyLemon> bo v readingu tisto kar je v avg_hourly_temp
<CrazyLemon> torej 22.6
<Matthai> jao, se pravi se brezveze kompliciral :-)
<CrazyLemon> definitivno :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a si že šaltal na bs4? :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne..on my todo list :(
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, aja, ne sem narobe prebral
<msev-> a bs4 je beautifulsoup 4
<Matthai> reading mi vrne tri elemente, prvi, 2. in 3. stolpec
<Matthai> prva dva sta začetek in konec intervala, 3. pa je temperatura
<CrazyLemon> Matthai dej pred tist for print avg_hourly_temp
<CrazyLemon> pa nekam prilepi izpis prosim
<Matthai> http://pastebin.com/zqPKD07z
<jabuk2> [(datetime.time(11, 0), datetime.time(12, 0), Decimal('22.9022112211221122')), ( - Pastebin.com
<msev-> a dht22 uporablaš
<CrazyLemon> Matthai
<CrazyLemon> moraš spremenit string tale datetime
<Matthai> hmm, verjetno kar na bazi? ::text
<CrazyLemon> https://repl.it/FhLf/1
<jabuk2> repl.it - online REPL, Compiler & IDE
<jabuk2> Powerful and simple online compiler, IDE, interpreter, and REPL. Code, compile, and run code in JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Java, Node.js, Go, Scheme, C, C#, C++, Lua, CoffeeScript and much more.and more programming languages.
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^
<CrazyLemon> strftime pa določiš izpis časa
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru bi rad sam uro tko da je %H
<Matthai> da best, deluje
<Matthai> pa sem se še ene nove stvari naučil :-)
<Matthai> tnx!
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..nikoli ne uporabljat datetime.time :P
<matjaz> zato se pač uporablja arrow :)
<CrazyLemon> stop showing off!
<matjaz> izpoguglej ga, boš vidu!
<CrazyLemon> sej sm ga! lih!
<CrazyLemon> berem! ok?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, vsaj eden
<matjaz> *khm* msev- *khm*
<Matthai> ok, next question will be... kako narisat graf iz tega :-)
<msev-> ja arrow je zakon
<Matthai> ampak ne vem, če bi to danes
<Matthai> :-)
<matjaz> Matthai, za grafe maš pa kup možnosti
<msev-> mislm da hoče uporabt matplotlib
<msev-> k ma že notr v skripti
<matjaz> Matthai, https://github.com/vinta/awesome-python#data-visualization
<matjaz> aja, ok, pol pa amtplotlib :Dž
<matjaz> -ž
<matjaz> matplotlib*
<matjaz> ffs
<msev-> fat fingerz
<CrazyLemon> arrow zgleda kul :)
<msev-> ja zakon je
<msev-> js sm tut čist navdušen
<CrazyLemon> ok..arrow sux..proof ^
<msev-> humanize() je kul tut
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16406457_10202949033962390_2252310773308233798_n.jpg?oh=f6bc0ef115eb418b2c86b5dab7f5f724&oe=5948B228
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16387955_10202949036202446_8323162967942235989_n.jpg?oh=c1ac403615d6cf77fa4fa33209210e70&oe=59445B90
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16473199_10202949037642482_7960625442302164293_n.jpg?oh=08e74d053579e4fb5fd6fd6922a49589&oe=5943917C
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16427288_10202949037802486_1741005771778288219_n.jpg?oh=0d57e8b191ddcc790fbd46fed9a61e1d&oe=5907ECB3 <- najboljša do zdaj :D
<matjaz> kva si to zaen pejdž zej  najdu :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> same cvetke!
<msev-> hecn sam ne zastopm fore unga dežnička
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda ne zastopiš..k nisi električar :D
<idioterna> da ne hre wada na strom
<msev-> aja haha dobra
<Matthai> mnja, matplotlib je bila prva stvar, ki sem jo zgooglal
<Matthai> če ima kdo boljšo idejo, I am listening :-)
<msev-> nevem Grafana npr
<msev-> da interfaceaš z Grafano za super-lepe grafe
<msev-> al pa node-red dashboard za mal mn lepe ampak Å¡e kr lepe grafe
<msev-> daš v mqtt in potem node-red dashboard
<CrazyLemon> sure..kill him with a fork while you're at it
<Matthai> ideja je,da bo na koncu toweb app
<msev-> to nevem pol :D
<matjaz> Matthai, ena izmed knjižnic na tistem linku mislim da dela .html pejdže z grafi
<matjaz> nisem pa ziher
<matjaz> jap, bokeh
<msev-> Holly shizzle ta bokeh looks nice
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-05
<andrej> wuff
<b4d> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> jo
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6288.11, low: 6232.43, high: 7391.91, bid: 6288.11, ask: 6306.85
<speed-> BTC BTC BTC !!!
<zdobbie> .yt muse assassin
<jabuk> Muse - Assassin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfRQXIJ3fEM
<msev-> najs mavic pro
<msev-> dz0ny, kaj mislš primerjava z mavic airom?
<msev-> a boš pro shekal za unlimited altitude
<CrazyLemon> Skrbnik strani na lists.ubuntu.com je spremenil geslo za vaš poštni
<CrazyLemon> seznam ubuntu-l10n-slv.
<CrazyLemon> what
<matjaz> dz0ny, kontroliraš ga na P10?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> msev-: ni logike da gres cez 500 m
<matjaz> kaj problemov?
<dz0ny> k pol bi moral se kamero zamenjat
<dz0ny> matjaz: razen to da je zadnjič hoovering odpovedal pr -8
<dz0ny> nč do sedaj
<matjaz> najs
<matjaz> verjetno bom vzel Mavica
<dz0ny> to da je mal tezji je bolj plus kot minus
<dz0ny> k ce mas sunke vetra, ti lahkega obrne
<matjaz> true
<matjaz> mal sem skeptičen zaradi kontrolerja, ampak če ni problemov, je OK
<matjaz> raje bi imel kontroler z zaslonom, pa da ni odvisen od telefona
<dz0ny> jst dam tablico,  k jo mam sam se za branje pa na android 7 je
<dz0ny> k nove verzije precej omejujejo usb otg
<dz0ny> na pixel2 ma folk probleme
<dz0ny> no z vsem kar se gor lahko prkluc :)
<matjaz> usb otg? a kontroler se na kabl prključi?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> k daljinc ni na wifi range
<matjaz> bom še na Mavic Air počaku
<matjaz> pol se bom pa odloču
<matjaz> Mavic Air na wifi dela
<matjaz> pomojem sem se kar odloču
<msev-> latenca je večja
<msev-> če gre prek wifija
<matjaz> ofc
<msev-> air ma senzorje še zadaj k jih pro nima...pa 100mbit bitrate....sam pa manj časa leti pa nemorš ga shackat :D
<msev-> nevem kerga bi kupu :(
<matjaz> drona nočem shackat
<msev-> ja nevem če bi hotu letet čez kšno goro k ma 1000m visoko steno npr
<msev-> bi loh sam do polovice pršu :)
<matjaz> hacked firmware nikol ne dela tko dobr kot official :)
<matjaz> ti bo dol padu boš pa DJI delu krive
<msev-> sj ni hacked..sam določeno verzijo fw-ja morš uporabljat pa enableat debug
<msev-> pa pol v debug nastavitvah nastav unlimited altitude
<dz0ny> wifi je kr problem
<dz0ny> k ti moti signal vse okol, (ruterji)
<dz0ny> sploh k je half-duplex
<dz0ny> to z senzorji je bl tko :)
<dz0ny> ob pravi svetlobi dela
<dz0ny> pol pa recimo sonce svet na seznor pa moras na sport mode it, k drugace noce letet prot soncu
<matjaz> exactly (re wifi)
<dz0ny> matjaz: mavic ma tud wifi, toggle mas kjer reces kaoo se poveze
<dz0ny> sam wifi tud na bepopu je bil porazen
<matjaz> ne ne, sej mi je top da je radio :)
<dz0ny> gre dron za drevo pa zgubi signal :)
<matjaz> :D
<msev-> sej ma return to home ane dz0ny
<dz0ny> vsi majo to :)
<msev-> jap...hmm ful nevem kerga bi kupu zj bom zihr še ene par dni se odločal :D mah sj oba sta dobra ane tko da saj nemorm zafrknt pr odločitvi :D
<msev-> ke si miška sasa84 :D
<sasa84> ooo mišek msev-
<msev-> kaj si počela kj za vikend :D
<dz0ny> kup kdo ticwatch :D?
<dz0ny> android wear...
<matjaz> dz0ny, bom mal povprašal
<matjaz> ker ticwatch? cena?
<sasa84> tičwatch?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj boš kupu next? :>
<matjaz> sasa84, http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/024/580/Screen_Shot_2017-11-07_at_10.05.57_AM.png
<sasa84> msev-, Å¡tudirala...kidala...ni da ni :)
<matjaz> s/guys/girls :)
<sasa84> matjaz, pa ni disgusting :D
<dz0ny> tičwač e 90€
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neki kr ni treba filat vsak dan
<msev-> sasa84, pridna, js sm tut mal kidal, mal plezal, bolj ko ne pa lenaril :D
<dz0ny> garmin vivoactive 3 gledam
<msev-> vrjetn bi sasa84 rabla tič-wač :D
<matjaz> dz0ny, barva?
<sasa84> msev-, Å¡e danes me vse boli ...sva s fotrom ves dan kidala
<dz0ny> crna
<sasa84> a to je bbc? :P
<msev-> sasa84, sj bi ti ponudu masažo, sam nemorm bit tok odkrit :D
<sasa84> msev-, hvala... jo dobim danes :P
<msev-> sj vem...pismo mene tut boli od včeraj, morm kšno frendico rekrutirat mal :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: big black cock?
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj se vi to pogovarjate :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nekaj brez android wear? :)
<dz0ny> da
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny samsung s3 frontier? :)
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> ant+ bi mel :)
<dz0ny> v3 je 279€ s3 je 390+
<idioterna> msev-: sm dobil url sam
<idioterna> pomoje bols da najdes koga k ti je bliyje
<idioterna> blizje
<CrazyLemon> or..do it yourself
<zdobbie> 'blizje' how?
<idioterna> manj k 1000 km dalec recimo
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6240.29, low: 6117.95, high: 7180.00, bid: 6209.37, ask: 6240.15
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 650.67038946 (0.102043 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> ouch
<msev-> aja lol a nisi več v SLO :)
<idioterna> nism
<idioterna> nism vec mogu zvet v isti drzavi k yang
<zdobbie> tko da bos mel zdej par milisekund dlje do njega
<zdobbie> via the power of *internet*
<idioterna> ja sej mi se kr komentira
<idioterna> pa me sprasuje o zasebnih stvareh
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj ga tok zanimam
<msev-> lol
<idioterna> mi je povedal da ma danska velik vetrnih elektrarn, pa da ves cas piha.
<zdobbie> kaj mu pa poves, da si na danskem
<idioterna> sej mu ne
<idioterna> pomoje me stalka
<zdobbie> awwww
<jabuk> https://imgur.com/Z3pIA4D.jpg
<sasa84> idioterna, na danskem si zdaj?
<sasa84> đizs, jaz s tabo vsakdan nekaj chatam...pa yang ve več od mene :D
<sasa84> huh, kaj če tudi mene stalka?
<sasa84> :o
<CrazyLemon> nisi tako zanimiva!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ja, trenutno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, i know ... :\
<sasa84> idioterna, familijarno ali solo?
<idioterna> trenutno solo, ampak dolgorocno verjetn kr skupinsko
<idioterna> je pa kr naporn tole morm priznat
<idioterna> zdej vem zakaj so vsi te borci za pravice moskih tolk usekani
<sasa84> jaz sem imela eno žlahtovko gor...bla z možen in otroki... pa pravi, da ji je blo top. če mož ne bi imel takega domotožja, bi ona takoj gor ostala
<idioterna> sej mi bomo verjetn tut eventuelno
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6049.93, low: 6028.00, high: 7134.26, bid: 6030.15, ask: 6050.00
<speed-> 2KKKKKKKKKKK
<zdobbie> BUT FIRST, <6k https://cryptowat.ch/kraken/btceur
<jabuk> BTCEUR - Kraken live chart - Cryptowatch
<jabuk> Live price chart and market data for Kraken BTCEUR market
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6000.01, low: 5978.77, high: 7128.96, bid: 6013.72, ask: 6028.00
<zdobbie> u
<msev-> idioterna, a ne boš nč pogrešal gora :D
<idioterna> sej majo tle tut gore
<zdobbie> pa vetrnice
<msev-> ma preveč nizke :D
<msev-> 147m exactly :D
<idioterna> 3694 je najvisji vrh danske
<msev-> aja a grenlandija spada zravn
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> mhm
<msev-> aja pol pa kul
<dz0ny> sasa84: a ti poznas normo?
<idioterna> itak jih je pa na norveskem kr dost nad 2000
<zdobbie> #freewax normo?
<msev-> sam vrjetn niso bliz danske a kko
<CrazyLemon> a short walk across the sea pa si tam
<idioterna> msev-: ja mislm
<idioterna> vse je znotrej skandinavije
<idioterna> tko da
<zdobbie> was scanned with navy
<zdobbie> so pretty close together
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/igralni-dodatki/uvi-gamerski-stol-devil-rdec-597284
<jabuk> Igralni dodatek UVI GAMERSKI STOL DEVIL RDEČ - bigbang.si
<jabuk> UVI stol - Devil bo spremenil vaše navade sedenja in poskrbel, da sedite v pravilnem položaju.
<CrazyLemon> je tole vredno tega dnarja?
<idioterna> nej.
<CrazyLemon> k
<idioterna> da se dobi za 130
<idioterna> +ddv
<idioterna> dobit*
<CrazyLemon> link me/us
<CrazyLemon> drugač sm pa mislu na splošno a je tale UVI kot znamka v redu
<idioterna> na slo-tech je bil en ad
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je tudi ampak za drug stol
<idioterna> napsy: ej
<idioterna> napsy: a vi se iscete ops people?
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<CrazyLemon> hm
<jabuk> Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!
<CrazyLemon> oh
<CrazyLemon> snappy
<CrazyLemon> .time los angeles
<jabuk> Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a je tvoj time api up?
<CrazyLemon> tis up but its not working
<matjaz> should be
<matjaz> .time ny
<jabuk> Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!
<matjaz> .time ny
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v New York, NY, USA je 11:18
<matjaz> Heroku sucks
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v California, USA je 08:25
<CrazyLemon> .time florida
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Florida, USA je 11:32
<CrazyLemon> oh
<pitastrudl> .time melbourne
<jabuk> Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!
<pitastrudl> .time osaka
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Osaka, Osaka Prefecture, Japan je 01:33
<CrazyLemon> will smith je na jutubih
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5600.00, low: 5250.00, high: 6743.63, bid: 5595.00, ask: 5600.00
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 519.145208823 (0.0967087 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> any day now
<zdobbie> noice
<CrazyLemon> danes je črni ponedeljek očitno
<CrazyLemon> vsi v rdečem
<CrazyLemon> down zgubu 32%
<CrazyLemon> dow*
<CrazyLemon> 3%*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk338VXcb24
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Animation - YouTube
<jabuk> When Falcon Heavy lifts off, it will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two. With the ability to lift into orbit nearly 64 m...
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DSTQRt3XUAEvr4e.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobbie> just enough Ks
<CrazyLemon> http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/05/investing/stock-market-today-dow-jones/index.html
<jabuk> Dow falls over 1,000 points - Feb. 5, 2018
<jabuk> The ride on Wall Street keeps getting bumpier.
<zdobbie> it's not bumpy if it's a free fall
<CrazyLemon> twas bumpy
<CrazyLemon> padal za 1000 pa skoču na 800 pa pol padal
<dz0ny> -1500
<dz0ny> VAX(neresnost :)) is up
<dz0ny> https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/%5EVIX/
<jabuk> ^VIX : Summary for CBOE Volatility Index - Yahoo Finance
<jabuk> View the basic ^VIX stock chart on Yahoo Finance. Change the date range, chart type and compare CBOE Volatility Index against other companies.
<dz0ny> vix*
<CrazyLemon> lih dobu captcho ki pravi 'html'
<CrazyLemon> random my ass
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-06
<speed-> BTC BTC !!!
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4910.01, low: 4830.06, high: 6599.98, bid: 4910.01, ask: 4929.00
<zdobbie> kul
<speed-> jup
<speed-> ka sem vam pravo!
<speed-> 2k
<speed-> pa ste se mi vsi smejali
<zdobbie> kdo je to pravo?
<speed-> jaz!
<speed-> mislim da je cas
<speed-> da pocasi porinem gor na borzo kes :D
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> \o
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4814.33, low: 4803.30, high: 6411.97, bid: 4822.11, ask: 4843.38
<slax0r> 2k by march
<speed-> by monday
<zdobersek> eventually
<metalcamp> sup?
<metalcamp> not bitcoin, i presume
<slax0r> nor stocks
<zdobbie> nor my axe?
<slax0r> keep your axe in your pants please
<metalcamp> *msev- triggered*
<slax0r> metalcamp ne klici hudica
<msev-> msev summoned :D
<slax0r> we're doomed
<msev-> hide your wife and all other girls above 25 years old :D
<msev-> till 35 :D
<msev-> damn sam Å¡e 2 tedna pa bom 30 :D
<zdobbie> damn
<slax0r> u old son
<metalcamp> certainly don't look like 30
<zdobbie> or date like 30
<msev-> I have a young heart :D
<msev-> can't help it :D
<zdobersek> give it time
<CrazyLemon> falcon heavy launch danes
<metalcamp> url
<metalcamp> nao
<zdobbie> 1:30 ET?
<zdobbie> 1:30PM?
<zdobbie> to je pol 19:30?
<CrazyLemon> jp and jp
<zdobbie> ok
<dz0ny> http://www.spacexstats.xyz/
<jabuk> SpaceX Stats
<jabuk> SpaceX Stats is the ultimate place to keep track of SpaceX's achievements into providing cheaper access to space and making human life multiplanetary
<zdobbie> "lofting the satellite Tesla Roadster to a Heliocentric orbit trajectory."
<zdobbie> sure
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<zdobbie> whuddup
<msev-> a prov res bojo poslal avto v vesolje :D
<CrazyLemon> prov res
<msev-> in pol bo krožil okrog sonca :D
<msev-> huda reklama :D
<idioterna> men se zdi pa neodgovorn space debris
<slax0r> reklama za?
<CrazyLemon> its just a simple gift to gods
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ni že dost smeti tam v luftu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 okrog nas ja...
<CrazyLemon> ampak on ne bo krožil okrog zemlje :D
<CrazyLemon> on=the dummy in the car
<sasa84> oh, what a relief!
<sasa84> .gif relief
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/4PT6v3PQKG6Yg.gif
<msev-> Ta g. Mošus je res car :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej lih zato
<idioterna> ce ne krozi okol zemlje to pomen da ma ful veliko hitrost glede na zemljo
<msev-> a ta raketa naj bi imela cca iste specs kot una SLS a kko se že imenuje k jo USA razvija
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5140.51, low: 4712.00, high: 6261.73, bid: 5120.05, ask: 5140.67
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 507.995817028 (0.09715 BTC)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Test Flight - YouTube
<jabuk> When Falcon Heavy lifts off, it will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two. With the ability to lift into orbit nearly 64 m...
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATHRLemgCDo
<jabuk> D'kwaschen Retashy - boužaj me - YouTube
<jabuk> D'kwaschen Retashy - boužaj me
<zdobbie> FIRST https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Test Flight - YouTube
<jabuk> When Falcon Heavy lifts off, it will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two. With the ability to lift into orbit nearly 64 m...
<slax0r> zdobbie: 14:49           dz0ny : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Test Flight - YouTube
<jabuk> When Falcon Heavy lifts off, it will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two. With the ability to lift into orbit nearly 64 m...
<sasa84> slax0r, a lahko nekej delim s tabo?
<slax0r> sasa84: deli :)
<sasa84> smeh je pol zdravja... ostalo so jabuka
<slax0r> true dat
<slax0r> sasa84: why though? :)
<sasa84> jabuk jem pa poslušam tvoj komad
<slax0r> aja, kul :D
<sasa84> zdej jabuk pinga kaj se dogaja :D
<sasa84> slax0r, pst...neki med nama
<slax0r> hehe :)
<sasa84> zaaj so tuki na kanalu tko navdušeni, da bo en tip spustu raketo z avtom not po vesolju?
<slax0r> I guess
<slax0r> aja, zakaj
<slax0r> ne vem
<slax0r> ker ga mislijo izstrelit v soncno orbito, I guess?
<slax0r> ampak...nismo vsi v soncni orbiti?
<slax0r> tako da tudi moj avto je v soncni orbiti
<slax0r> pa ni v vesolju
<zdobbie> how meh
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk338VXcb24
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Animation - YouTube
<jabuk> When Falcon Heavy lifts off, it will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two. With the ability to lift into orbit nearly 64 m...
<sasa84> a tko nej bi blo?
<zdobbie> bojda
<zdobbie> boosterje bojo dejansko nazaj spravl?
<zdobbie> al je to sam marketing?
<sasa84> to je tud men tko mal fensi
<sasa84> ampak!!! dobijo plus točke zarad bowieja!!!
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5877.29, low: 4712.00, high: 6032.10, bid: 5860.23, ask: 5877.29
<dz0ny> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 603.595937868 (0.10138 BTC)
<dz0ny> sasa84: al bo eden vecjih fireworkow
<dz0ny> al bo pa en avto okol sonca se fural :)
<idioterna> https://newhampshire.files.wordpress.com/2017/05/flat-earth.jpg
<sasa84> aaaa, hahahahahahahaha
<sasa84> kera huda :D
<sasa84> hahahaha, za krepnt :D
<sasa84> idioterna, sem lahko copycat? :)
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> sej ni moje
<zdobbie> "347,236 waiting"
<zdobbie> nc nau
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/ChrisG_NSF/status/960953084980625409
<jabuk> Chris G - NSF on Twitter: "SpaceX launch team is moving through the final pre-fueling checks of the ground equipment and Falcon Heavy rocket.Fueling should start in 12mins. #FalconHeavy #SpaceX"
<dz0ny> so in 2min
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/ChrisG_NSF/status/960956027633045504
<jabuk> Chris G - NSF on Twitter: "GO for PROP LOAD!!! #FalconHeavy #SpaceX"
<dz0ny> GO GO
<zdobbie> uhh
<zdobbie> ya well
<zdobbie> we're waiting
<andrej> http://www.spacex.com/webcast
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Test Flight | SpaceX
<jabuk> The first test flight of Falcon Heavy is now targeted for Tuesday, Feb. 6th at 3:45 PM ET from Launch Complex 39A at Kennedy Space Center in Florida.Teams are watching upper level wind shear and will continue to update as information becomes available.
<zdobbie> 21:45 ?
<dz0ny> https://rocketwatch.yasiu.pl/#id=864
<jabuk> Rocket Watch
<jabuk> Watch Rocket Launches Live!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Test Flight - YouTube
<jabuk> When Falcon Heavy lifts off, it will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two. With the ability to lift into orbit nearly 64 m...
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Test Flight - YouTube
<jabuk> When Falcon Heavy lifts off, it will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two. With the ability to lift into orbit nearly 64 m...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Test Flight - YouTube
<jabuk> When Falcon Heavy lifts off, it will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two. With the ability to lift into orbit nearly 64 m...
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoI7sFyAirY&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk> LIVE at Falcon Heavy (3 miles away) - YouTube
<jabuk> Live from just 3 miles away! Ask whatever questions you have about this massively exciting launch!!! Show your support and join our discord channel by becomi...
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/27628550_1983298608376972_5463208499161050179_o.png?oh=08dea7e2e3dc02f4962b7f3467ff401b&oe=5ADBE840
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6126.96, low: 4712.00, high: 6153.34, bid: 6104.00, ask: 6126.97
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 601.198254945 (0.10052 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/adriabikeshow/posts/2016448531904113
<jabuk> Adria Bike Show - KRIŽARJENJE IN KOLESARJENJE PO... | Facebook
<jabuk> KRIŽARJENJE IN KOLESARJENJE PO DALMATINSKIH OTOKIHKolesarjenje se začne v Zadru in imamo dve možnosti:1. Zadarski arhipelag: Ugljan, Pašman, Iž,...
<CrazyLemon> this looks like fun
<zdobbie> itshappening.gif
<CrazyLemon> orisit.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> T-6'
<CrazyLemon> T-4'
<zdobbie> tensity intensifies!
<CrazyLemon> T-3'
<CrazyLemon> T-2'
<CrazyLemon> t-90"
<CrazyLemon> t-60"
<zdobbie> T-30"
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> a ploskate zravn
<zdobbie> go4launch
<CrazyLemon> t-15"
<zdobbie> a se nas slis?
<idioterna> spacex fucking heavy go for launch
<zdobbie> .yt mi2 odhajas
<jabuk> Mi2 - Odhajaš https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8tdLOQZaws
<zdobbie> zgleda da dewa
<CrazyLemon> majo pa hudo kamero
<CrazyLemon> zoom na 18km
<idioterna> a side boosterji tle pristajajo?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> tudi core
<CrazyLemon> evo bowieja:D
<idioterna> aha kul
<zdobbie> vse pristaja
<CrazyLemon> don't panic!
<idioterna> 2,319,906 watching now
<idioterna> not bad
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> boosters landing soon
<CrazyLemon> so badass
<zdobbie> noice
<idioterna> boosterja sta like
<idioterna> ob istem momentu pristala
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> core je Å¡el po gobe
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> kaaaaaaaaj
<CrazyLemon> kje je core landing update
<idioterna> mogoce so ga vesoljci ugrabil
<CrazyLemon> zihr so vse sfejkal..pol pa pozabili na core
<idioterna> studentu ni se do konca zrendral
<idioterna> kva jih bo slisu od sefa
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> http://espressobin.net/
<jabuk> Marvell ESPRESSObin | An SBC Unlike Any Other
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo
<dz0ny> we lost the center core https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B_tWbjFIGI&feature=youtu.be&t=2304
<jabuk> Falcon Heavy Test Flight - Countdown Net Audio - YouTube
<jabuk> When Falcon Heavy lifts off, it will be the most powerful operational rocket in the world by a factor of two. With the ability to lift into orbit nearly 64 m...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pravijo mi da je to samo lost comms
<CrazyLemon> ne lost as in its gone to pieces
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://imgur.com/bgPKpsY
<jabuk> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 6 views.
<dz0ny> landing leg in sight
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny twas a bird
<zdobbie> hva zj
<zdobbie> je al ni?
<CrazyLemon> inconclusive
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBr2kKAHN6M
<jabuk> Live Views of Starman - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kul :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-07
<metalcamp> jutro
<pitastrudl> morgen
<matjaz> sem si dal tale landing za screensaver
<matjaz> fakin rocket porn
<CrazyLemon> where's the core?!
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<slax0r> jodlarom izpite pojemat
<CrazyLemon> amazfit updejt alert !
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6235.40, low: 4897.97, high: 6452.78, bid: 6216.60, ask: 6235.40
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 626.600705676 (0.101236 BTC)
<slax0r> dat volatility
<msev-> en vprašanje mam pazte
<msev-> če sm lokalno na win10 z ubuntu subsystemom lahko uporabljam ta xming server da mi x okna dela
<msev-> če se pa sshjam na en server in probam z x-okni odpret window mi pa reče da display 0 ni available čeprov če dam echo $DISPLAY mi pokaže da je :0 kao available
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> windoze
<matjaz> we do not  windows here
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/06/spacex-falcon-heavy-center-core-lost/
<jabuk> SpaceX confirms it lost the center core of the Falcon Heavy
<jabuk> SpaceX pulled off quite the feat today when it launched the Falcon Heavy rocket. What's more, it landed the two flanking boosters in perfect synchronized format...
<zdobbie> COMPLETE FAILURE
<msev-> sshd config morm najdt ane
<msev-> aha xauth lokacija ni navedena na HPC ssh_configu...sam nemorm to brkat ker nism kao admin
<msev-> tko da next question...če sm na neko lokalno mrežo prjavljen kko naredim da me sistem ne vidi kot da sem izven omrežja
<msev-> da se pol z sshjem povežem notr kao da sem izven čeprov sm notr
<pitastrudl> https://www.flickr.com/photos/spacex
<jabuk> SpaceX | Flickr
<jabuk> Explore SpaceX's 577 photos on Flickr!
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6592.12, low: 4920.58, high: 6626.58, bid: 6590.00, ask: 6592.12
<zdobbie> next time ... definitely
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako si dal gor tale pašček oziroma kako ga daš dol :D
<CrazyLemon> nvm
 * CrazyLemon bruteforced it
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem ti dal tool zraven :)
<dz0ny> un mini Å¡raufenciger ma na eni strani notch
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu..ampak ga ne znam uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> nisi dal zravn slovenskih navodil!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<slax0r> kek
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/aVm6HM5d#i63ZQv8J1C8fX2VRSqSKn_pW
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<slax0r>  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<CrazyLemon> this not..this nexus cable
<CrazyLemon> tis*
<CrazyLemon> hm..mogoče amazfit ne mara 3.0/3.1 slota
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVYzEDGWAAALupU.jpg:large
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sm mel na thunderbolt port
<CrazyLemon> nobenih težav z drugim portom
<CrazyLemon> nope..ne mara 3.1 portov
<CrazyLemon> 3.0*
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/lFbxFJp.png
<idioterna> need highr resolution
<slax0r> https://www.flickr.com/photos/spacex
<jabuk> SpaceX | Flickr
<jabuk> Explore SpaceX's 577 photos on Flickr!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a ga boš shackal
<msev-> :D
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 18.km JZ od OBREŽJA @07/02/2018 15:09:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.71+N,+15.6+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 18.km  J od OBREŽJA @07/02/2018 15:15:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+15.62+E
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> jou jou jou slax0r maj boj!
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko
<sasa84> ups :S
<slax0r> opa!
<slax0r> straight to the point!
<slax0r> I likey ;)
<idioterna> kaj pa mas spodi?
<idioterna> dinamit?
<slax0r> she is dynamite
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> dost za danes o/
<zdobbie> srecno
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6574.50, low: 5439.91, high: 6990.00, bid: 6574.06, ask: 6586.84
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-08
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @08/02/2018 02:48:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.61+E
<sasa84> jou jou
<sasa84> a je slax0r edin ubožec, ki dns dela?
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> danmark har ikke ferie idag
<slax0r> ne delam
<slax0r> sem pa v sluzbi
<sasa84> aja, Å¡e idioterna tam na severu :)
<sasa84> idioterna, je danščina "zoprna" za učit al ti kar gre? če si v nekem okolju, gre verjetno vse skupaj lažje kot da doba ponavljaš glagole :D
<idioterna> mi kar gre
<idioterna> "i dag" se pise narazn
<sasa84> kul
<idioterna> drugac je pa tko k bi momljal svedscino
<sasa84> pravijo, da je danščina kar zahteven jezik
<sasa84> je en hec, da je danščin ataka: kot da se nemci učijo francosko in probajo govorit po švedsk :D
<idioterna> ja posluh rabs za izgovirjavo
<idioterna> izgovorjavo
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> k kr dost crk pozrejo
<idioterna> je pa podobna stavcna struktura k ostali nordijski jeziki tko da men kr lezi
<idioterna> edin besede k so v svedscini pa danscini razlicne dostkrat pobrklam
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G4jnaznUoQ
<jabuk> David Bowie & Mick Jagger - Dancing In The Street - YouTube
<jabuk> Music video by David Bowie & Mick Jagger performing Dancing In The Street.
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnXD6FRZtn0
<jabuk> Skyrim - The Dragonborn Comes - Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Sabina Zweiacker - YouTube
<jabuk> New version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tayiUiYD9o Score - spelmusik med Sveriges Radios symfoniorkester och Sabina Zweiacker Score - game music with t...
<CrazyLemon> old ppl and their weird music
<slax0r> jaz sem se mlad
<slax0r> rosnih 19
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7028.57, low: 6125.14, high: 7049.00, bid: 7028.57, ask: 7028.58
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 682.212314568 (0.0992451 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> oh..look at btc
<slax0r> hue hue
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si tud 30x
<sasa84> 30+
<sasa84> 30x po čem drugem ...
<sasa84> me zakašlja
<slax0r> heh
<slax0r> tmi
 * sasa84 salutira padlemu vojaku o7
<sasa84> slax0r, nimaš kej ...
<slax0r> nekaj mam
<slax0r> 30 sicer ne
<sasa84> slax0r, kter letnik si?
<slax0r> nisem mislil zdaj tega, pa naj bo
<slax0r> 87
<sasa84> ne...a res?
<sasa84> mlajši si od mene?
<slax0r> pravim da sem se rosno mlad
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> slax0r, piki mali!
<sasa84> te bo tetica saša že naučila kakšno lumparijo
<slax0r> heh, good luck
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> bit too late? :P
<slax0r> good luck najt kako lumparijo ki je se ne vem :P
<sasa84> ampak lej .. čas beži. ko sem spoznala CrazyLemon je bil še v pleničkah za mehansko tipkovnico... poglej kakšen fant je ratu!
<slax0r> dissin' mechanical keyboards? :O
<slax0r> se bova pa stepla :P
<CrazyLemon> mehansko tipkovnico...LAŽE!!
<sasa84> slax0r, a? :D
<slax0r> sasa84: b :)
 * sasa84 nima mehanske tipkovnice ... odkar je na laptopih
<slax0r> jaz sem na laptopu
<slax0r> pa mam mehansko
<slax0r> trenutno ne
<slax0r> ker se mi ne da prikapljat
<sasa84> ok, je res, da sem imela prej tiste najcenejše ta bele ...ni bilo bohvikaj. ampak me zanima, če bi res dol padla, da tale lenovo al pa eno mehansko za 100€ in več probam
<slax0r> stvar navade imho
<slax0r> sicer mam probleme z nemehansko, mi kar zmanjkajo crke vmes
<slax0r> ko se vrnem na mehansko tolcem po njej kot da bi zabijal cveke
<sasa84> ali pa je kdaj dvojno :)
<slax0r> dvojno niti ne, prej mi kaj zmanjka
<sasa84> verjetno je bolj natančna
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> a na laptopu je pol membranska a ne?
<slax0r> ker z mehansko moras bit nezen, kot da bi hotel udarit zeno
<slax0r> ne, na laptopu ni mehanska :)
<slax0r> je ta gumi
<slax0r> mislim, daj lahko udarjas po njej, samo ni potrebe, proizvaja samo hrup :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSGI4Mm_JIc
<jabuk> Dubioza kolekiv "Film za djecu i odrasle" - YouTube
<jabuk> Dubioza kolekiv "Film za djecu i odrasle" documentary (Subtitles in English, German and Slovenian) ✔ SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/5u85cr183 Režija i montaža Midh...
<slax0r> https://taugrim.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/cherry-brown.gif?w=605 tukaj levo vidis to vzmet, ko tako malo poskoci, to je tactile-bump, ko tole zacutis je dovolj, ni treba pritisnit do konca
<slax0r> ce usekas po tipki, potem je zelo glasno, ni pa nic vecjega efekta :)
<slax0r> lahko pa cist nezno toliko da prides prek tega bumpa
<slax0r> zato pa mam potem probleme z laptop tipkovnico ko jo je treba nabijat
<slax0r> in ko se navadim na nabijanje in grem nazaj na mehansko
<sasa84> ene so še kar ugodne (pač cena)
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=857I_g3ocMc
<jabuk> JONAS AND I - Savo's Song (feat. Marco Hietala) Official Video - YouTube
<sasa84> fsam da ni mal dnarja...
<jabuk> Savo’s Song is a new version of Finland’s first regional anthem ’Savolaisen laulu’ (1852). Savo’s Song is part of Finland’s 100 years of independence celebra...
<slax0r> sasa84: ce se res odlocis za nakup mehanske, glej da bojo cherry MX stikala
<slax0r> rjava so imho najboljsa za zacetek
<slax0r> jaz svoje das keyboard ne dam :)
<sasa84> pa da ima lučke slax0r !
<slax0r> zame ne :)
<slax0r> je dovolj da se sveti v masini ^^
<slax0r> tipkovnico mam pa raje brez osvetlitve in negravirano
<CrazyLemon> ^ like a pro
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sem se spomnil vceraj zvecer
<slax0r> I've got a bone to pick with you
<CrazyLemon> slax0r which bone
<slax0r> a se nisma zmenla da bova nekaj spilala?
<sasa84> ˇ
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sva... js še vedno čakam da boš se opogumil
<slax0r> ker game ze? :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r supertuxkart
 * sasa84 bi se tud igrala.... s svojo gigabyte miško in membransko tipkovnco!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> highest score == king of #ubuntu-si
<sasa84> supertuxkart!
<sasa84> a tanovga?
<sasa84> pač zadnjega?
<slax0r> deal
<sasa84> 0.9.3
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 stay out of this!
<CrazyLemon> to so moške zadeve!
<slax0r> stay out of this or I'll slap you with my mighty python
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> ^
<sasa84> dd wdpf šuš CrazyLemon ...se bojiš?!
<sasa84> A SE BOJIÅ , DA HIG DOBIÅ  PO ...???
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> no...če bi mela mehansko, bi mogoče prou napisala :
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :/
<sasa84> :S
<slax0r> 5/7
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, in zakaj ne smem dat svojga lončka zraven pr supertuxkart?
<sasa84> sej bi pridno zadi vozila na 3. mestu ... pa tebe bi strelala z muffini
<sasa84> slax0r, boji se
<sasa84> pusič
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mene ne bi streljala ker Å¡e vedno delajo na tem da bo online multiplayer
<CrazyLemon> :)
 * sasa84 vedno igra sama s tremi namišljenimi :P
<slax0r> tell me moar
<slax0r> fun fact: ne da se mi vec
<sasa84> tudi jaz sem na meji...
<slax0r> lets procrastinate!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<slax0r> ti nisem jaz dovolj a? :P
<sasa84> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITEhUTExIWFRUXFxcXFxgXFRgXFhcZFxgYFxoXFxcdHSggGBolHRcXITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGy0lHyUtLS0tLS0vLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAQoAvQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAAABwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGBwj/xABDEAACAQMCAwYEAwUGBAYDAAABAgMABBESIQUTMQYHIkFRYRQjMnGBkfAzUmKhsRUkQsHR4Rdzs/EWNnJ0orI0Q1P/xAAaAQADAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUG/8QALBEAAgEDBAIBAQgDAAAAAAAAAAE
<sasa84> CAxESBCExQRNRIpEFFDJCYXGx0SNSof/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A4tRgEkADJJwANySfICiqw7PH+92v/Ph/6i1CGNLwq4JIFvNkYyOU+RnpkY2zTS2shDMI3IU6WOhsKc40scbHPka9RXs+iTir8/4fTHAedo18r5TePR/ix6VzHuVvhNeX1pLJzVnIn14wHeGbUWC/4dWrOP4aqwjmCcLuCxQQSl1AJUROWAPQkYyBTcNlK41LFIw1acqjEajgacgddxt7ivQ/ZnjbTxXlyjaTJxiGIMOphV7SEKT6FM7fxGrGKMKb0KAB/a9ocDbdhYMT+JJP40WQHmcWcpcxiKQyDqmhtY891xnpS5eHTqCWglAGASY3AGemTjbqPzrtPBv/ADfc/wDLP/Qiq77OXRu24nbG6+L0ywMH5fL0guRytPmU5WNXnRZAefhwm5zj4ebI6/KfP
<sasa84> 9KbawmC6zDIFxnUY2C49c4xivTl/wATOOKsLn4XlPCgnKcwR/Jhcto/xbuRj3o+ydwTZWHzC5e1kPK04550oc5OyYz0P7/tRZAeYLW0kkzy43kx10IzYz0zgbdDTjcNnCljBKFGcnlPgYODk42wQa6n3GS6Lbi7c34fSkZ5unXycLcHXp/xaeuPPFaDj/EGHA4W+PCmV5gW5IPxuqSUlQP/ANWvOrPl0oxA4c3C7gEA28wJOADE+ScE4G2+wJ/CmEhctoCMXyRoCkvkZyNPXIwfyr0zxy6P9uWMXxWQA7/C8vBU8i4Xn83zz9On8a5R2M/81N/7u+/+s9LFAc/ktZFYI0bq56KyMGOdhhSMneltw+cME5EuogkLy21EDqQMZI969HcXg583DTq54XiNz80rpKGL4lhCFIyQvK0avPkg+YqfNG0nErGcqV+XfREEEHZk0bH
<sasa84> yIVjn3FGKA8uzQshw6shxnDKVOPXB+1ONZyhQ5ikCHGGMbBTnphsYOfKus99rmThljK51Sc2UajjOCG2/+K/lW27WWbHhrWoQhbeGwdW0nSSkvjUN0JCxDIHTWPUUYgeb7q0ljGZIpIwfN0ZRn03HtRyWcqortFIEbGlijBWz00tjBz7V6Y7wU5ltex5EwAtyYmGBEuvJkDEeMkAnH8HvS+1p1RX8bbpHHbMikeFSGZsqPI5VT+AoxQHmduGzjPyJtsZ+U+2emdts0m44dMilnhlRR1Zo2UDJwNyMV6Y7Z3LRw8TkQ4dLeF1Oxwy8xgcHbYgVzvvd49ctwvhatKSLqAPcDSvzGVYJAx28OGJPhx1oxQHITSlpNOIKkBqnrO4MUkcqgExurgHoSpDAH22pk0KYzc8U707udbtGggAu0VHwH8IVSoK+Prg+eaoOx/aWXh1wL
<slax0r> oh no
<sasa84> mFEdtDJh9WnDYydiDnaqahRkI1/ZLvEnsUkjEEM0ckvP0uG8EoKkMpB8iinB/dG4qZwjvYvInnaSKGcTzCcqwKhJVCBSmD0Ajj2OT4Bv1zg3O1egeFdjrGThtqXsYtL2BlluPpdJBHEVOc5y2qRs/we9UncDknDe3l1FxF+JaY3nkDAqwIjAYBcABgcAAAb+W+ateH96tzDdSXMVraoZY1R0VGVCVZn14DZLnWckmulce7G8PHDpJGsoowLHmiZBpkEwTIwAcnfB9D0pHFOxPD1s5oFtIw0fDxcLNj5xlxIdRfzGUBx03I6bUwOc2XevdI1yWtraUXUvNkWRWZchVQKF1brhB1zS7Lvcu4uRpt7cCBHRBhwMPp2wH2xpGMVuePcA4LbQ/CTxQQ6rMSRzNkTtNlhkP57gHHTfHTapvG+xvDhw93ayijUWPN5yDTIsoTIwBu
<sasa84> d8H0PQ9aAOMcA7WzWkF5AkcbLeJokLasqNMi5TDAZ+Yeuegqzh7xpxYpYG1tnSNGVHdGaRC2rxqdWFcajggV0PjvY+xTg+Ph41uIrazmmlVPmaXcCRs9ckRy0nt/w7h1pbLNHwuOWANA8E8IUowDKWS4fVq0uAVDYYHUN80AZC6737qSeK4NnaCWJiQ4R9RBSSPQza86fmE49QKpn7dTf2jHxJbe3SVAw0IrLG5YSBnYBsljzCSc+Qrq93wzh3xPCoRwy3UXitKxCjw6YdejGPECWG+3007wjsFZTxOwtYtUXEph9IGYUuWQxn1UITt/CKAOfnvivNcbLa2iiN5JAqo4BkkDhnPj6nmOfcsSaRad8N+gj1RQyNG8rhn5hY8wv4Sdf0gPgeyrXROy/Y3hx+JEtrExlv7uGHKDwLGGwq+gHKc/esxwJrFeCT3cvCrd5rSRbZ
<sasa84> tXWVswoZGbTscyE436daQGK7WdvLi/ECSQwRxwNrWONWCkn97LHbr0x1NW933wX0hn1RQlZoliKfM0Jp5njQa9mOvc+ehfSukWfYrh73UERtItL8OLthB9ZeJeZ/wCrDHf3pm07A2UUkCy2sTPBw8s40+CSZSqmRx/iOzdf3vtQBzvjfe5e3MUsXItoucoV5EV+YVHQAlyPzBxk0njneteXNu8JhhjeUKssyBtbhDkAAnC/z6nGKb71+H20c1u9vbPbc2LMsZheJNa4yY1YfxYONth6nOHpN2A3fHu9a8uraS3aGFGlVUmlQNrkVfLBOFzk5+5xiqDtD2qmvILS3kjjVbSPlxldWphpRcvkkZxGOmOpqjojSyAOlx02KWtIBFChQoAFChRmgBLDatj2z7Yx3Vhw+1hEytbRcubVhUc6I18OGOoZQ9QKyAoCmnYDsFz3r2L
<sasa84> RsnKuMtYm1+iPGsjGf2n0/rFPXXedbS2kmmCf4qW0FqUKryVOlxzNeckZcnGM7DYda5hwuwzuRWmtLMbYqJVbFxjc2F33g2zwF/hpWuzai20MsZhVt/ma85xk56ZIGMDrS5O3kLIV+Fut7E2v0RfWRjP7T6f5+1VVnw/PUVPMAAxgVPlkV40TeK94MMqXEQspeXJarChMcXM1jm7SHm7xDUhA8iX9aruPdr7V7C5t7W0lia5UKYikaQQkfW66DuT12G5wTijWIDbaosluM9KPMw8aEXHbWL4rhU3In02MTxyjSmpi0QjBj8eCMjzI2qRYd6sEBX5Nxg311PINCbwz84qo8f1hnjJHTwnequeAb5H6zWd4qi4JxvVRq3E4G9s+9+yi5YW2mYC6uZpC0SFlWZp2UxHmbSZkRT/DrFZK87ZWx4dxKzSObVd3jXERKoFVDJC4V
<slax0r> sasa84: you goof'd ^^
<sasa84> 8PkNiNhsD5VlCKHLqsybHTLjvVtC4ZY7kEcPktQdCZErFCrftPpGk79faph74LSS5R3hnVGtWgmOlcq7MrakGo6l2YeR6bVyUpTTr7U8wsarvJ7WW9+bQQLMBbxNGTMF1NuoVshjkkLk9NzWMIpw0k1LdxWG6M0KFAgUpKSKWtACDQoGioAFCjoUwBUmxh1EVGAq64Qm4NSxovuH22B0rR8Nt8/rFVtlvWh4ft5dawZsiVEuBinBaM3lt/lg05HHn7/ANat7OEYxWbbN4RTK3+zNthUC9sWH2rbQIKaubYHyqW+zTCJza6hyMfr9dazfF7Q4NdTvOEIc+Wazd72bdj129f9qqFRIiVFvg5g0NOW66gR5jetnecAWPON/c4/pWTuYdEpA2DA/r862hUjPgyqUZQV2MOu34VEkWp0inaokq1qYENxSSKddaTigTGsUWKcC0R
<sasa84> FMVhApxKbNOx0CGjRUthSKBBUeKFCgYuIb1e8M2NUkArScH4dI+4GB6ms5uxUVc0XDWGwyK0VotZ2YJboDq1yZAUD1Pr7VZ2nEQwCgDIUayM/Vt4QfQCsudzb9C/hNWdi9Ulu5P6NX/CYD1P4VEjemWkfQUvNGqUvas3uaMhTCoFwMVZ3XSqq4b0rKTsaU9zN8ZXasDxtMaW8w2Pz/wC1bTtDNjbpWL44wKHG+CK203Nw1CWDIky1ClSpSMXXP62pqUV3HlkGRabYVIkFMtSAaxSDTjU2aBCSKWopFOR1QhMvWkCjk60VBIVAUdAUDLHhiqDk9KuDxxlGEwMflWfgY7Afb860/Buz6t45Tn2HSsppdmkW+hrhsUtw2N9JPibG59l9K2sFotvAzEBVRcnzLZ2/M7UgTxQr0AArN8a7RmQMg+g7HO+fwrPeRpwbbhN0riNdO
<sasa84> DIcjPXSvU/bO1baDGMVynu/3l1t1xgD0AyK6tbNkVzTvnY64fguV3Erk5wX0IOu+M/c+lY3jitHvDdSxnr9IKn8Nm/GtZxfhAmGNRUjcYOx9j5/lWLk7HLDK0rMHXDYUqScHUdJbfIBY79TgUJre5b9JXItjxy+Df8A5AlXzBH+u4rVrxIBC77DBJ9ts71n+AcFDSM5B0Dy+nBPQA5/lWj4/wANMlm6INwMj39qznaTRcU4owd+GumMskhSInwKMAke5OwPtWe4nGihghbG31detWkHDkcq/MbUoGVYA40+StkeHboQcZNV3EIfA59x/Wu6mknZM5aqbjdobs5gVxjcenn96RItI4amXA/XSpUlbnGQpRUZ1qU9MMalgRmFN4p9qZNNCE4pcdJxS46pCGmO9JoGhQSHRqKTSkoGTvoCEDzz/Sr1eNgDC71nROcU3qPruaz
<sasa84> auWnYuzM0rAs2QTjHlv8A1q74bweUamMWtSNOQV6HzHmKz0MXyxv13FaDsxx7RmOQk/umsa2WPxOvTOGVpGr7M8MSI5zlhkfhW0tptqw/AromRwQV3yM9SPWtYtcl3y+TtxXC4Js4z96iz2gI8fiqRbt60q5fam2JLohKyKAvhUDoP9qsYl8JHkRVG8JGZGUtjyAyQPXFSrDjEOrTrxt0YFSPz61KZco+jn/E4xHcupXwk5Gffr/PNVPGl1gKMCtH2uuUeVQm5BPT0/74rOSnxHPlj9fyrqpK9mYV5Wg0Qbe20b53xgD09801KN6ly+1Qp811o8xkOWo7mpMrVFcUMQhjTRFLamzQAGpUdINGppoQ0aKjoUEgo1oqOgBxWoqRmnIUJz+s+w96Vhmgx8lMDOVX/ak8NjzIAoyVGdvPHWnhKFtlXfWA2wIIwD6g+4/EEeVTe
<sasa84> yjiIpLpzuc+unpkfkdvOueo8YnXQpuc0kbU7pHMOqjf3U/74q8s7jIFOW1hG6aosaGGceW/XH+lUw1W8mhwQD9BPn7feuJJo9BzTNLE1SMDqarYJ6nMdS1XQmyvbjsGsxh1yOuSKr+0l1FNEFV1bBGohhlR5n2qfd2Nu66GiTA3HhGff3rIcYsrYPojRgT1CkgHHr6UI0pxi3u7FBw5fmOAS3Ug/wAI6Zpl26/elh9JIXbOVx/WmJG9K7YLe5w6mSSxQ29RJ2qQ5qLM1bo4WRJDUdjTs1NmgBlxSTSjSKQCTRg0Ro0FMQ0aBoE0VBIdGTRChigA1pxSQD+VNE09zd19FwP55/qT+dAxcIcvoU7sQCPL8fsc/wA63MMSoqqpJCqFz5ZXH2+/3rPdnbTcynzJ0/bNXscmMr1BxsemR0OPXr+dceold4o+i+zNI40/I+Xx+xp
<sasa84> ez/E2t8afErDJjJPvvGemrbdfPNbyCe3vISGAZTtno0bejDqrD/XyrllugOH1nw7ld9Q3zld8kdN/KrCLjLLKHBIbSPEvUggHSfJwM53Hrua54Tx54NNRpvI7x2l2aO+4VPbEkZli8mXcgfxDy+9R7PtGvQmrTg/auNiBIeWTjDdEP2J+np0Pr1qff8GtbjJeNSxGdaeBvuSOv862VNS3izzpudN2mirXiET/AOIVQcSvoELbDp1qp45wbRJJyZJOWp0gsV8RH1Y6bA7fcGs82FPiOd8bmmqG+7JWpt0Sn83xjVnHsP8Af/KmJFwKca4yv+X6/Cos0ma64xscM5Nu7GpD6VElNPSGoshqkQMyGmSaXJTLGk2Ak0jNKJzTZoAJjRrSDSkpkiDRUKOgAwaKjNFQIM1I4famVwvl5n0FR1GTgVreD2XLTf6juf8ASs6s8Uduh
<sasa84> 0rr1LdLkmwRBQANgBgURG+aUTQzkVwH16SSSXQ5q9Dj3G1SBc5OWJB23XYeXVRgfl+VQQ21OK9S0VKEJ8j4fGrHm22Onrg5HnmrC14iUQlDoI32OVO/7h2ByPLHWqhh6UYfbGD5dPY+n4mlbtHPUoXVnui2n4uzrp8AHsWHv0bp+frVJJweaVHkUDSh6Z3O+PCMb/0qTLC22WB8gCSPfG+2an8O4m0OAyFs5UDUMdMHfOBlceR3Q+tdNKoeNqtPC2VMpJeEzRKNeATvgHOAM7ny/ImoUgxW5hUsQ7R4GkIVIJwAM6s59f0KzPEpAGKOmVTbYDIAA3yBttiumE8jy6kNyklao0hzTs4wSOv+nUVHZ60MBmSmWp2SmWpMYg0lqU1IagTEGnENNmlLVCEGjFFQpAHRmiFTeH2Rkb2HU0m7FQhKclGPJO4BY5PMI6dP9a0IpmM
<sasa84> BQAPKnVNcNSTk7n12koKhTUVz2EaCGg1J1VB0cMIjFKBoSUgmnyVfEd1UAabowaLFKQ9q99x09MeYx9jmhp6j6S2MDOfEDsTvsM7b+RNNA09cAkFjjGyj1PqBt+P6xTRyV4K9umaGwvCyBiNKupCnPQg6crt67fjWc48QHD42YlWB+rIzkn16f51a9nrguJkPQIzjO2kkjJGemSAfvmqTiN6C4MZOhNQJOPEWO7D222PvW8E0z57ULGTTKy9B07j6TjIHrvg/kP51WvtV7d3uQA5yFBfyySDhQPbc/kKpL5yWYnAzvgdBXQmcckRiabJoy1IoZIDSKUaQaYgjRqaTSlpiE0KFGooAfsbcuwHlnetVBCEAAGAKi8Itgi/ferKuOrUu7H0P2dpvHHOXLEAUpWoEUAKxPTuwMaS1KY0WKCrgoiKX5ZpJ9aC+hFGTREUAKoi7F
<sasa84> qaVNKdIX0Jx9zjJ/kPypC0/Aeq4HiwN/v69RsT088eVPZbk1ruHBFhD5VA5BfKNjIyuzYPrkgfjS1tDgoAc6hkHbIK9fbH+VIZQCzb9Nj5jJH++9SRxVFKu6nJGzD13yCueni/nW921seFq6e+RTzWmGZdWwxgEHfrsPTBqvu7R1GplwOh6fcfyNX/GtMh1xSKzDJwDjI2zgE9dht7VSTz5VxkgnTkHrkeRFaxvY8yRXGk0GNJJqiAjSTRk0VMQVGKKjFABVP4Tal2z5CocEZZgB51qrSEIoArKpPFHZo9P5Z3fCJSDal5pKmjJriPp1+gM0eaTmgooABptX3xTj9KYZtwaqKuROWO5IFChFQYVPZ0Rd1cSRQoUKYgA0sUgClA0xpiblycDzzufvgb+vn71BvhlfsasocasnyB2PQnG2f6/hUW4NbU30ebqacfkvZF4dAr
<sasa84> NlxlRg9epOcA/jR8UjVkBVFVlc5xscN02xuNtuv4dKFk+CyEdc49cjJH+dNXoJGo5xoJGfZ8Afby/CtuzwJ7FNdRaWIBzjzHQ+9R6flY1HqzFgoqOk0xB0AKFAGmBY8Fjy5PpWgU1TcGGFJrY2vZG9eNZFWHS9ulyMyEHlv0yNGze3865Zxc5bHsaOrClTWTtcrVNGTV6Ow/EMyLpgzG5jwZsGVxEJisWU8XhPnjofTNV/GeDTW1sl1I9s0T4KcucO79AdC6Rq053wdqz8M/R3rXUHtl/JApaNV5cdh+IKYwVgbmOieGbOgupZTINGVBx6HypodkL0icobeQQELJy59WG2yown1DO4OMU/BP0Ja+gvzFQxGKgua1F52HvozLrNsghRHdnnKoFkLBfEU65QjfHUUhe7ziUjIAsA5kJmUmVsaQU2Pg2b5i7ferhRkjnra6lJ
<sasa84> bPcorV6fNWFv2SvRbx3GmFkkSCQKsvzFS4IWNnTSMLk7kZxg9cVN/8ABd4ZpIQ1qXiVGk/vGyayQobweFjpzg+oqJUZ32R1Udfp1BKUigzSCatOG9nLqe5mtUESTwnDpJLpz1/Z4B1jAyT5Bh60/F2SvGUOvw7qVncMs5ZWW3YI5BCYO5GPWkqM/Rctfp0/xFJqoi1XJ7KXei1kbkIt3p5RebTgvGZVWTK+FiARjffApD9mroXq2GYGnZS2Fmyi4DEhzpyrYXOMeY9atUpeifv9B8SKqokuemPx8t60zdjL/EZ5cZ5k726gS7642lVmOVACDkuc9cAbb4o07D3pmWANba3QSRn4jwSrvnleDUxXGSMbAg1rGEl0c1bV0J/mMlMdLqft+vyNFfzFVYdQygDIweoJHWr+57FX3Jin0w6JZkhTEhyGeQxKSNOyFvPJ2I28qd4
<sasa84> l3dX7XKR5tl5gk0ZuMqWiKq0YOjPM8WdOOiN6GrUWeRWnFybiYGU+Go1awdiLppLmFHgdrVVaTTKWU6vJSF3YHYg4wRU//hNxHW0eYAVkSPeRsFnQSDHg3GDvV4s52YShW0PdfxDncom3C8ozGbm/JCK2k5bGc58sUf8AwvvQJy8tonw5xKHnwUGAysfDsrAggnGaLMRiaMVf9q+yE9gI+fJAWkGQkcmqRQRkM6kAgHpn2NUANMC7tV0w9M7E12HhfaOxRIrU3kOpeHRQGTURDzEIyvMIwDjfeuVQrgAVf9juz8F7LJDJM8LJGZV0RqwZV+vJPQjK4Hua56c3k0j06tCPiTk7WNuO0fDJ5L3nXcb20k+XhmGBpW3VBNa+HWzmRANj0GRg4J5/2ivYpOFcNhjcNJCl1zEB8Sa3BXUPIkVeN2FQ2ZvIriVo/hbm5QtEoHySO
<sasa84> Wjehdckjr4TjpUXtP2UW1vLW0jlkd7hlUvJEFjXW0agow/aY1nUPLC9M1tJztwc9JUVK+T+hvbvtjw9nj/vcIEc9s4IbGoBCr68fWFz59MCo3BO1VlBNca7q00TXWv5I0oY2icZcY3fUF1N5k1Sz92cZb5d1IV0XWNUaBjLbOExttobxH1GB67McT7uoYYZ5WuJ25McblY4Fc6pFJxgb6RsSfIZNO8vRnjR/wBn9C7vO1dpcQ3AN3aCSa1sx/eBri1qZGkVl82Gr8CVNWXDu8CwUQIbuLYRqSW+lTbMWBP/ADEQH3IrHcY7t7eCNJZLyUIXhV/kpn54IXlHOGIbTn0BNIfuztefcQpdzFrd7RJMxIBm6kA2PnhSD96e5m1Dpl/a9prH+zrdHuodS21gmhSRMJInUsHIGTGNsg7DDVJPaeyS8vZ/irNlmjt+XoUZbQ7audk
<sasa84> eNwD18gF9KpV7sU5cjC6cFHuEUtEpj+TqwZGBGkHHWs92q4BDZLaMZZm56xSSEwDlpG4y2h+jSLg+D0walyl6N406Etsnf9i34Nxi2j49Ncmdfh2M2mVmJU641wA3mM5A+2Kn9iO1NrDwq3t5J4kf4e+DBvrV2lzGufLUGJx54HpUSfsPbCYRC8mZVtGvZPkpq5I2UJvjWTnr+771CHYhTxSTh7TkIsJnWVUUuVAUhWU7Z8RG3oOmdks10aTWnnvk9kuvRoe1nH+HSQRRx3SM0F1YuBkadMehGMf8IUsT6YNU1pxq3HaGW75yCAmTTLnwHNsFGD/6tqft+7ePmtrunMOi0aMrEolJu5DEoYElQFIyceTe24tu7NjGXa4OFkuo30xjA+HaQIwydg3L3z0LDFN5PomK08b/ACe69Gjk7fWLNaubhAEuY2YDqBJaSh3IHkJZs
<sasa84> MfIg5pmPtBYLKhW/txNb2LwxuWzDzZiNwwHi08sZx5PWJ7OdloLizS6nuxbc2R4oshOUGRC3zWYjYlSABjy9asOFd3sciRSPcOI3s4Ll9Maaw07YCJnbSMHJO9Um/RnOFJNpSf0NDb9oOGpbQWxvoy0KcMJOocotb3Gt9B66sKxYehT3pnjHayxkveHSi6ixFd3ZfS2EVGD6JHA2ydvF1OT61XJ3TqZFQ3bHFxJDIRGnhCwtMjAepXQD5bn2qsHdlG1vZSrcufiZLfWuhflx3Acq6+pyAN/U09zJqPTG+7rjtrFxa+eeZEt5xcYdjhWzOGQg+66sVubjt9YO1k4uogWu9c/ixoVIJowW9BkR/nWPk7n/mLCbh9bR3zoNC4Pw8sUcP4OsqsfQ9KqO1fdtFaWlzcCaRmha3UKyqAecsZOfMY1n8qZBv37XWEjFfjIVaWzli+
<sasa84> vTCjiXKg+SEhic+en7VnOPdqbOU8fKToeetqkO+DKYk0voB6gEdfxqDY92vD5VsSl5cf30vy8xKNolJfO+3Tb1qWnc9AMcye4H92edlWINJlGA0KnUkg7Dr0oAru+fidvctbSQT20oVAhEYzOCF35j+aDyHkS3rXNhSriJVkdVzpV2A1DS2ASBqXyPqKRUsDVLVz2U44tlctO8burQSxYTTkFypBOogY8NUqtTorji3F3PdcFUhizT2nbpE4ctlyZ8ixubY40csyS6Qj4150qA2+M+LYU32p7Wx3N7aXkMdzmB0Zo5mTlYRkb5IUnQzaTknrhfSs8KPNX5pGa0FNO92bibvLhFxbPHb3HJjkupJQ4jEjG51nSihypUM3UkbCo3Eu8GCdb9GjvY1uWiMZhaJXRY4kQox1dGZWyBnKsRWKmbY11vst2F4fNbWM0kOS1tG83z
<sasa84> JBreZV0MQG28Qfp61rCcpHHXo0qVudzJdp+8aC4gMQgnB1WjLqEelTA2XI8ZwWAIGOvnijse8a3+Ovp3guOTdPZumkR8xWtdJwylwuGK9Qdh/K24h2LsV4fMwh+aLW6uVlLvrVon8CjfGgDAxjy9d6tuKdg+Gpc26LbBVa75RCSysGT4R5cSgt8ttYBAG5AB6E1rucvxv2UcHefDoYPbT4aS5dlHLKlZ9ehTlxqxqGcj1xmsz2z7QRX0Vusa3KPDEkTLIyfD4VGBdEVieYSQNX7oxW24v2Fs4IpxystHZTyq3Mk+pZG0P8AV1049qn8U7ubFJ4VEZEc14q4Ekm0a2srtF9XQyRBj5+IjNS1JqxtCdGLTs/+GO/8cQm65rQT8luGiwkxy+aG1EmRAW0kb9CRQXt3F/asnEHgl5TQGBUXQZcYUamBbSOh6E+XWnOIcDtzxHh
<sasa84> 0YtHhiuT8yMvmOTSfqiIkZlBBGc6fLbrR8bsbFOH3sqWKiWG/nskfnS5ABysuM4yuoDSeunrS+Q/8WySe/wDZNi7ybbmMGt7kQhLIRkcoy6rSVpfGCwXS2VGx8j67Cy70lVWRrebDm9LBdBANxLriIJYZ0qWDbDrtmnuHdl+Hmws5ZY0WSaOJtZndXkkaaNdAj14YMrMDgbe1XNx2F4d8ZAnw+FZrlWVZZmjIjQFS7avBICfpB6Z2ONn8iW6Pp/VGO7CduYrG1iglhnZoZZHUxaCrrKpBV9TAggsSAOulem9PcK7xYI44YpLe40LZW9s7Jyy3MgOcopcAocnckEelaLgPY7h89vzXgjRxPIzcu4kkj5ULgOqyavEuD1x50U3Yjh/xEafDjSeImEjmSfsxYPNo+r/+gDeu1VuTJ0nwmUtt3rRp8cWtpdVxK8kGNBCfISBdZ
<sasa84> LDB8AJxnqetFF3q2YRIxaThYhZBGCprPwz6mDfMxp0/TjzZs1dcB7GcPm5/MtIRpu2hHLupX0xi2ST5bBvHJq3K9Rlv3ahcN7IWBHCVNrGwuQTKzTSLMxEEr/stXQlQSRjBAHnRuZvHorLzvfjLJJyphLHb3kKkhMappIWhYnV0CwjV7nbNV3bfvKtr22u4Y4Zla4kgdSwTSBEIwQ2GJ/wHG3mKgd63Aba2+DktouUJ4nZ0Ds65UqARqJI6+vkKwVDdiToXA+8G3hXhIaKU/A/Ec3ATx85WC8vxb4zvnFXw727RsB0vATayQNJGYxKGdgdaOX2IA2PriuP0VLIBy6dTI7IXKl2KlyC5Uk4LkbFsdffNIFFRg0hmnpxTTcdLSuM9yDFg0omk0KDZtiHGQavbDt9fwJGiJAVijt41ysm4ti5QnD9Tr3+wxiqJqbatYNrg460
<sasa84> FNbltc94N61q9qY4PGksXM0trWKVizRgatPngHGcD13qwHeVxB5BJyrbPPE+NMmNQg+Hx+0+nTv8AesQ/WpVr1FW5uxw06cXKzNQ/ba/aHlFYCPhjaltMmrQfP6/r9/5VJm7weIs6uRBlbgXKgK+A3JMBjHj+gqWJ88sTnyrOCjqPJI9JaOja9i2vu1V1LPa3BigQ2hYwoqyaMMQcPlyWxjyIqFc8auJIJ4GWIJPdveOQG1CR8ZVctgJsOoJ96itQ8vwoU5MPu1JWaXA/dcYnkFkGEQ+BxycK3iwyOOZ4t/oHTHU1e/8AEfiAkWTlW2VkkkA0yYzKuhgfmdMdKy7fr8qBq1JmcqFJ9F4nba8WMwxQWsUZWZdMaOqqJwocKNeB9OR7k08/eHfcwSGO2ytwboDTJguYDbaf2n06GJ9cj8KzdMt1/P8AoavJmM6FNdGjt+8W8
<sasa84> hbMdtZoOf8AEaUSRV5hi5R219CPEfPJpEHeLdr8MfhbQva5ETlJNYBVkILa+h1bgY6CspIen3o5On69qMmc2ESX2y7Uz3zRc5Io1hUrGsSsFAYgknUxJOw/Ks7T919VMCi9zB8goqOioAFDFGKUtMR//9k=
<slax0r> you done? :D
<sasa84> uos
<sasa84> http://themetapicture.com/pic/images/2016/01/08/cool-Mozart-procrastination-opera-genius.jpg
<sasa84> hotla sem to :D
<sasa84> slax0r, ne jim povedat, da se dopisujeva v Å¡ifrah!
<sasa84> jp...lohk bi mi odgovoru
<slax0r> sasa84: SSBMSUtFIFBJRSE=
<sasa84> ja valda! kar misl si! IJEF3rIJ23rvWEO04923vr402'@@@!!!KD0kdownr
<slax0r> eW91IG1lYW5pZQ== :(
<sasa84> j89wi9DICL ...
<slax0r> sasa84: https://www.base64decode.org/ ^^
<jabuk> Base64 Decode and Encode - Online
<jabuk> Decode from Base64 or Encode to Base64 - Here, with our simple online tool.
<sasa84> uu
<sasa84> .stran www.fran.si
<jabuk> www.fran.si je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo tvin????
<slax0r> ne!!!!
<CrazyLemon> ne samo da tale po***** telekom zvišal ceno za 4€ ampak tudi omejil kaj se gleda na tvinu
<CrazyLemon> samo 10 programov or smth..od tega večina slo1,2,3,planet tv etc
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz imam tvin
<sasa84> men npr. fox dela
<sasa84> slax0r, povje mu, da mora račun plačat :P
<sasa84> pa da porno je za doplačilo
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: placaj racun
<slax0r> pa idi gledat hrcke na xhamster
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://i.imgur.com/vM9MrqJ.png
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: majo kar mojstrsko postimane zadeve ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a teb ne dela tvin al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> [16:21:46] <CrazyLemon>: ne samo da tale po***** telekom zvišal ceno za 4€ ampak tudi omejil kaj se gleda na tvinu
<CrazyLemon> [16:22:01] <CrazyLemon>: samo 10 programov or smth..od tega večina slo1,2,3,planet tv etc
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<sasa84> ja, vidla ...sam mi je mal čudno :)
<CrazyLemon> Za ogled TV programa je potrebno naročilo dodatnega programskega paketa in prijava s podračunom za storitve.
<slax0r> zakaj pa ne gres dol z telekoma?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r thinking about it
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kakšne hitrosti ima t-2 :)
<slax0r> primerljive, ce ne boljse
<sasa84> hm
<slax0r> ftth?
<sasa84> a imaš paket modri?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nope..xDSL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> samo vseeno mislim da so nekje tu tu z hitrostmi
<slax0r> kar se kvalitete storitev tice je t-2 imho pred njimi
<sasa84> jaz imam hitrost tm 12, 13.. upload pa 0,7 al 0,8
<sasa84> telekom
<slax0r> to je premalo za limuna
<slax0r> se rad streama
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> 1guy1python.com
<CrazyLemon> checkitout
<slax0r> typo, 1guy1eyedpython.com
<sasa84> Hmm, pri iskanju te strani imamo težave.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/tv-in-zabava/tvin/tv-programi
<jabuk> TV-programi - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<jabuk> Več kot 80 izbranih TV-programov in drugih vsebin lahko spremljate poleg televizije tudi na računalniku, tablici ali mobitelu.
<CrazyLemon> mam standard programsko shemo
<CrazyLemon> pa ko kliknem na recimo kanal A mi teži s tistim 'naročilo bla bla'
<sasa84> jaz imam mega ... pa na ene  mesce na televiziji kao enih problamov ni..oz da so za naročit in je ccena 0€... klikneš ok in odtipkaš pin... pa je 3 mesece spet mir
<slax0r> nisi placal
<slax0r> sasa84: lol...
<slax0r> quality
<sasa84> paket modri (tv, stacionarc, mega shema, net, moj mobitel) pa še od fotra mobitel..in pride nek čez 80
<sasa84> sam ne vem kaj bi lahko še dobrpovezal v naših rovtah
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/MMwuhA9.png
<CrazyLemon> ^
<sasa84> mislm ... moram rečt, da imm zaenkrat kar srečo... ko adapter crkne od modema, net ne dela... sam pokličem, da prpelejo novga in dam univerzalca :P
<slax0r> dude
<slax0r> jaz mam za telefon visji racun
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dude.. kaj za vraga pa počneš s telefonom :D
<sasa84> 20 giga podatkov mam na vse pretege zadost... mejbi 1 giga ne mesc ponucam :)
<sasa84> ja...sploh zdej, ko je enotna tarifa!
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ... 090
<sasa84> zihr slax0r klicar une Å¡logarce
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 3 narocnine, 2 telefona, pa leptop
<slax0r> se nabere
<slax0r> :/
<zdobbie> DELAJ
<slax0r> oz. laptop bi moral biti ze odplacan
<CrazyLemon> slax0r laptop? 4g?
<slax0r> bi lahko ta mobile internet odjavil
<slax0r> mam itak v paketu 20gb
<slax0r> bo spet malo nizja cena :)
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6723.46, low: 6125.14, high: 7071.86, bid: 6733.00, ask: 6753.90
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: na obroke sem vzel zeni
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pol se to ne Å¡teje :D
<slax0r> kaj se ne steje? :)
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da maš ti naročnino na telefon (en sam) 55+ :)
<slax0r> aja ne
<slax0r> moja narocnina je nekje med 20 in 30 eur
<slax0r> ne vem
<slax0r> ne gledam
<slax0r> to bi blo pa malo too much
<slax0r> zdobbie: od dela je se konj crknil
<zdobbie> poj so pa kupli novega konja
<slax0r> true, ker je toliko prej naredil da je zasluzil za novega
<sasa84> lol
<zdobbie> spotoma je pa gospodarju ostalo se za 911
<slax0r> wtc?
<zdobbie> porsche
<slax0r> a
<sasa84> oh, jaz bi kupila astona martina ...pišuka je lep
<zdobbie> slax0r: aja
<zdobbie> ti nisi speed
<zdobbie> a ovaj revez je danes se rabu it cez mejo?
<CrazyLemon> tvin spet normalno dela
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/StackSmashing/status/961658232841400320
<jabuk> Thomas Roth on Twitter: "The leaked Apple source code mixes tabs and spaces.🤬… "
<zdobbie> monsters
<CrazyLemon> https://www.cherr.io/
<jabuk> CHERR.IO - Blockchain solution for charitable donations
<jabuk> CHERR.IO is blockchain solution for charitable donations that aims to put something new in the way charitable, humanitarian and socially responsible organizations operate.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6689.70, low: 6125.14, high: 7071.86, bid: 6683.01, ask: 6689.41
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 658.20029922 (0.0986148 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-09
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> hfffff
<slax0r> delat!
<sasa84> jou jou
<slax0r> oj oj
<slax0r> ce je kdo tukaj, sem pa jaz \o/
<sasa84> \0/ slax0r
<sasa84> uf, mam velko glavo :\
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> dost v njej ;)
<metalcamp> 0/
<slax0r> se en
<metalcamp> sup pipl?
<metalcamp> procrastination? :D
<slax0r> what else
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> slax0r, ja ne vem, če je dost not ...
<sasa84> upam, da je vsaj nekej :S
<slax0r> sasa84: ja vsaj tista zicka ki usesa drzi gor ^^
<slax0r> to mamo vsi
<slax0r> ;)
<sasa84> jp...v tistem čipu je vse :P
<sasa84> ni v vakumu, zato ob kakšnem prepihu se kej zamaja in je slabš signal ...
<sasa84> nimaš kej
<slax0r> lol
<sasa84> pravjo, da kebl vse reš... pa ni res
<sasa84> kabl*
<slax0r> ja odvisno od problema
<sasa84> nimaš kej slax0r ..življenje ni potica
<slax0r> ker je prekmurska gibanica
<zdobbie> polna dobrot, a tezka za zelodec
<slax0r> tako
<CrazyLemon> Vklopljeno 4 leta, 0 mesecev in 12 dni
<CrazyLemon> torej...kmalu bo potrebno menjat disk?
<slax0r> a vas tudi kak cuden folk zacel followat na stravi? (pa ne mislim sebe)
<slax0r> cuden folk, as in, fake as shit accounti
<metalcamp> no
<zdobbie> to so te zavarovalnicarji!
<zdobbie> ka pol premije gore sucejo!
<zdobbie> ka si kao aktiven 'v nevarnih okoliscinah'
<zdobbie> B A R A B E
<zdobbie> pa banke!
<zdobbie> ti ka bos kredit jemoval
<zdobbie> bos ocenjen za vecje tveganje
<zdobbie> ka si kao aktiven 'v nevarnih okoliscinah'!
<idioterna> js mam approved followers only
<idioterna> pa nobenga sumljivga nism acceptu razn enga s slo-techa
<idioterna> k zgleda dost harmless
<slax0r> to se tudi da?
<idioterna> ja tam nek nastelas
<idioterna> da te ne more noben followat ce ga ne approvas
<idioterna> sej mam ful enih follower requestov
<slax0r> 3da vidimo
<slax0r> brez 3
<slax0r> se malo pa bo spet cas za bicikl \o/
<idioterna> ja js grem ze danes
<slax0r> enhanced privacy je to
<zdobbie> jebenti
<slax0r> idioterna: pred enim tednom bi moral ;)
<zdobbie> se 2 tedna, pa bo 6 mesecev abstinence
<idioterna> slax0r: nism bil v blizini bicikla
<idioterna> oz.
<idioterna> nism bil v blizini dobrga bicikla
<zdobbie> such a Swedish thing to say
<CrazyLemon> izgovori izgovori
<slax0r> ^
<idioterna> sej sm uploadal
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/1388777517
<jabuk> Strava Cyclist Profile | Ruje K.
<jabuk> Ruje K. is a cyclist from Slovenia. Join Strava to track your activities, analyze your performance, and follow friends.Strava members can plan routes, participate in motivating challenges, and join clubs.Get started by signing up for free.
<idioterna> sam pomoje ne dela
<idioterna> ce nisi logged in
<idioterna> pa following me
<CrazyLemon> js bi mogu kolo na servis peljat..pa nove plašče kupit.. sam se mi ne da.. i got a serious case of zan laziness
<idioterna> js mam pa prakticno vse na lagerju za to sezono
<b4d_> CrazyLemon: jaz to delam ze nekaj casa, zajle od menjalnika mi kar precej strlijo ven iz bovdna :D
<zdobbie> giveLIFEBACKtoMUSIC
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/27173908_1641321375947012_3502033758257430527_o.jpg?oh=e92c3d053427db46cdf2769b88b66726&oe=5B1ED587
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> dolgo nisi nič shareal.. :>
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/22424175_1518901311522353_629205904871847857_o.jpg?oh=efee22a201532f0bd4e28b3690215a31&oe=5B1128EA
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/25659489_1594128423999641_5821915762596783066_n.jpg?oh=74fc7327cc4dc9f764ae2c6dc31c3bcc&oe=5ADC4BC6
<zdobbie> ONE OF US???
<CrazyLemon> same girl.. ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kinda yea :D
<zdobbie> estonia represents
<CrazyLemon> yup.. Saskia Alusalu
<CrazyLemon> olympic skater
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/ruski-znanstveniki-ujeti-pri-rudarjenju-bitcoinov/184104/
<jabuk> Ruski znanstveniki ujeti pri rudarjenju bitcoinov | Monitor
<jabuk> Znanstveniki v centru za jedrske poskuse na zahodu Rusije so na enem izmed najmočnejših superračunalnikov skrivoma rudarili bitcoine.
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-10
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 16.km JZ od OSILNICE @10/02/2018 02:58:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.47+N,+14.51+E
 * sasa84 potiho pride in se pokrije s kovtrčkom
<idioterna> o
<Lurker69> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/02/israel-shot-iranian-drone-syria-180210053946323.html
<jabuk> Israeli F-16 jet shot down by Syria fire, says military | Syria News | Al Jazeera
<jabuk> The Israeli military says one of its F-16 planes was shot down during their Syria operation targeting 'Iranian sites'.
<Lurker69> opa, narobe kanal
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti
<zdobbie> opa!?!?! se vidiva na bojiscu!
<sasa84> lol
<Lurker69> sej ni tko zlo narobe link
<Lurker69> če bo kdaj tretjy svetovna vojna se bo verjetno začela s člankom s podobnim naslovom
<Lurker69> btw ma kdo tokaj slovenske win 10?
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<Lurker69> wčeraj sem našel eno slovnično napako pa me zanima če je v slovenski verziji tudi
<Lurker69> v windows defender security center settings https://image.prntscr.com/image/4OiRxZD8SsCpevka8FOVxw.png
<Lurker69> sovražim tote nove settingse v windowsih, prvič zarad retarded dizajna, in drugič ker toti novi sceeni vsebijejo manj nastavitev kot stari control panel
<Lurker69> če hočeš recimo met angleške windovse ampak slovenski (nemški) format za datum, tega ne moreš nastavit v teh super nepreglednih novih settings straneh, ampak moraš odpret dobri stari contol panel
<Lurker69> sm mislu da so vse stvari prenesl v novi format, ampak očitno se motim
<Lurker69> zgleda da so win8 win10 win10 anniversary in win 10 creators updae Å¡e vedno bol kot ne beta public testing, al ka
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<zdobbie> mah https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/johann-johannsson-visionary-composer-behind-sicario-dies-at-48-1083619
<jabuk> Johann Johannsson, Visionary Composer Behind 'Sicario,' Dies at 48 | Hollywood Reporter
<jabuk> One of Hollywood's hottest film scorers, Johannsson earned Grammy, Oscar, Golden Globe and BAFTA nominations and also premiered a composition at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axE-AUIrtLs
<jabuk> MakerThink Knight Precision 3D Printer Unboxing! - YouTube
<jabuk> All Machined Aluminum with Servos and Ball Screws on 3-Axis! More info here: https://www.makerthink.com/knight2 Email: business@makerthink.com Gina Häußge's ...
<CrazyLemon> i like this 3d stuff... looks awesome
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/DaOBeeZY/status/961779498130792448
<jabuk> Drax the Destroyer on Twitter: "Check out the reaction of this 98 year old man when he finds out how old he really is… "
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 5.km SZ od ŽUŽEMBERKA @10/02/2018 23:18:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.87+N,+14.91+E
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-11
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km JV od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @11/02/2018 05:53:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.35+E
<jabuk> M 2 > 12.km SV od JELÅ AN @11/02/2018 08:57:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.55+N,+14.42+E
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 3.km SV od ŽUŽEMBERKA @11/02/2018 11:51:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.85+N,+14.96+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 4.km JV od RIBNICE @11/02/2018 14:06:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.71+N,+14.76+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/sosedom-ukradli-za-120-milijonov-kriptovalut/184107/
<jabuk> Sosedom ukradli za 120 milijonov kriptovalut | Monitor
<jabuk> Italijanska menjalnica kriptovalut BitGrail je sporočila, da so jim neznanci odtujili 17 milijonov digitalnih kovancev Nano.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6784.33, low: 6400.01, high: 7228.63, bid: 6750.44, ask: 6778.62
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 683.60015637 (0.101227 BTC)
<Lurker69> jes nikol ne zaupam tem novicam o ukradenih cryptocoinih is borz
<Lurker69> je veliko preenostasvno za zaposlene da skrijejo ukradeno v promerjavi z nekimi hekerji ki morajo nekako priti do verjetno dobro varovanih privatnih ključev
<Lurker69> te borze so vedno ustanovljene z ljudmi ki jih cryptovalute zanimajo, in to so ponavadi ljudje ki bi radi postali bogati in ki jim je  hekerska kultura blizu
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 ne moreš jih ravno skrit
<CrazyLemon> sj vsi vejo na kater naslov so Å¡li kojni
<Lurker69> ja sam noben ne ve kdo jih je tja nakazal
<pitastrudl> če se zna kdo dobr skrivat je pol težko tut sledit kam grejo transakcije baje?
<pitastrudl> oziroma pač, razbrat kaj uporabnega
<Lurker69> po mojem je bolj verjetno da je CEO al pa en od zaposlenih ki so mu preveč zaupal ukradel coine kot pa da so neki heckerji vdrli in nšli ključe, ki bi morali biti v cold storage al pa na pairju zaklenjeni v sefu
<Lurker69> oboje je mogoče
<Lurker69> ampak osebno ne bi zaupal in nakazal večeje vsote niti na največje in najbolj zauplive borze
<sasa84> Lurker69, kaj pa če sem jaz ukradla? :P
<Lurker69> kar ne veš ne boli
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/groups/het.grappenparadijs/permalink/2474465066168954/
<sasa84> hehe
<jabuk> Het grappenparadijs Public Group | Facebook
<jabuk> Het grappenparadijs has 41.818 članov. grappige foto's,afbeeldingen,clipjes,moppen en alles wat nog meer grappig is kan je in deze groep steeds kwijt.
<sasa84> ej, a Å¡e komu firefox crasha?
<idioterna> ze dolg mi ni
<sasa84> cms ma flash... mogoče ga to zaehaha :D
<idioterna> zna bit ja
<idioterna> Lurker69: kako bi pa prodal?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/v-moskvi-odprli-vroco-linijo-za-kriptotesnobo/445676
<jabuk> V Moskvi odprli vročo linijo za "kriptotesnobo" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Divja nihanja bitcoina in drugih kriptovalut resno preizkušajo živce vlagateljev. Moskovsko podjetje je zato uvedlo SOS-linijo, da bi vlagatelje razbremenilo tesnobe zaradi pretresov na trgu.
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-04
<sasa84> jou jou
<zdobbie> supsupsup
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<sasa84> kako si?
<zdobbie> ponedeljkasto
<sasa84> najs
<sasa84> sranje je, če so še drugi dnevi ponedeljkasti
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQQpkll5aoA
<linkdoggo> ^ bob marley - sun is shining (oryginal) - YouTube ^
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> howdy
<sasa84> živjo mucki!
<sasa84> dan CrazyLemon slax0r in metalcamp
<sasa84> folk, dejte glasovat za tega fanta ;) https://www.primorske.si/korporativne-strani/glasovnica-osebnost-primorske?kandidat=2361
<linkdoggo> ^ Glasovnica - Osebnost Primorske - Primorske novice https://tinyurl.com/yaudcesm ^
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> to ni CrazyLemon
<slax0r> hej saska
<CrazyLemon> to res ni CrazyLemon ...
<idioterna> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<sasa84> nope, luka biščak ni CrazyLemon :P
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-05
<CrazyLemon> busy day @ubuntu-si
<idioterna> dan
<CrazyLemon> https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-security/google-password-checkup-cross-account-protection/
<linkdoggo> ^ Google rolls out Password Checkup and Cross Account Protection https://tinyurl.com/ycase39l ^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYU5VE2c6Ps
<linkdoggo> ^ President Trump Delivers the State of the Union Address - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-06
<napsy> lp
<msev-> sup
<napsy> developing, developing, developing, developing
<zdobbie> ain't nobody got time for that
<sasa84> jou jou mušiz!
 * sasa84 zagrabi slax0r, največjo muši!
<msev-> biggy
<msev-> biggy slax0r
<slax0r> mushi ves da je zenski spolni organ, ne? :D
<msev-> vem :D
<sasa84> mhm slax0r
<msev-> bratranc uporablja skoz te nemške izraze :D
<CrazyLemon> so hip so cool
<zdobbie> so nope
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> kaco mijo!
<sasa84> :>
 * CrazyLemon hisses like a snake
<CrazyLemon> you see what i did there..
<slax0r> what
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<sasa84> a si se polulal?
<msev-> hahaha :D
<msev-> dost dobre fore mate dons
<pitastrudl> ayy
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/v-zamrznjenih-tjulnjih-iztrebkih-nasli-delujoc-usb-kljucek/479332
<linkdoggo> ^ V zamrznjenih tjulnjih iztrebkih našli delujoč USB-ključek  - RTVSLO.si https://tinyurl.com/yblalv3x ^
<idioterna> fucking clickbait
<CrazyLemon> its true!
<idioterna> so?
<CrazyLemon> so nothing..its not a clickbait if its true
<idioterna> weird definition
<sasa84> a tjulnje se na usb lovi?
 * sasa84 lovi CrazyLemon na drug način
<sasa84> bubiiiizzzzz
<CrazyLemon> bubizzzzzz
<idioterna> given enough nutella, anyone can get them
<CrazyLemon> you have nutella boobies?
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, pa zdej je ful  v redu lino, k ma not še nadrobljene lešnike :D
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi no :)
<CrazyLemon> lino boobies are fake news
<CrazyLemon> nutella boobies are real
<slax0r> only one thing is better than nutella
<slax0r> MOAR NUTELLA
<speed-> meh
<speed-> bela linolada ftw
<speed-> :D
<msev-> če maš rd cukr ga ni čez mešano linolado k je signifikantno sladkejša k nutella...viki pa sux glede cukra nevem kko smo to lahko jedl
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> msev-: ej a un tvoj rgb led kontroler je ze prsu?
<sasa84> msev-, "signifikantno sladkejša" ... wow, kakšen vokabular!
<msev-> idioterna, bom prašal :)
<msev-> ja sasa84 ni fajn atenuirat ta omamni sladkobni okus
<msev-> za dons še nevem a je pršlo al ni
<msev-> včer pa še ni
<msev-> idioterna, sem že dobil informacijo da še ni prišel
<msev-> a kitajc prav da bi mogu
<sasa84> uf, folk... a ma kdo od vas kej pojma glede luči, dmx itd itd
<msev-> yeelighti so kul
<idioterna> msev-: ok
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/1093027066822434816
<CrazyLemon> haha
<linkdoggo> ^ Taksist Ibro on Twitter: "Kafane prazne, na zavodu nema guĹžve, na instagamima noben ne otvara darila...rekoh sta je ovo kad vidim da su influencere d https://tinyurl.com/y8vh7psd ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-07
<msev-> all hail to grande mushi
<sasa84> hvala msev-
 * sasa84 ponosna, da je grande muši :P
<msev-> pravilno, take dosežke je treba cenit :)...jej js grem pa smučat k jodlarjem zle čez vikend :D
<sasa84> ooo najs :)
<sasa84> a boš tud komu drugmu tam reku, da je grande muši?
<msev-> pomoje si ti to najbl zaslužš :D
<msev-> lahko pa ri predaš naprej to misel naprej slax0rju :D
<msev-> ti*
<msev-> -naprej
<sasa84> hvala msev-
<LurkBaRu69> https://img.izismile.com/img/img12/20190206/640/dirty_mind_come_here_640_high_40.jpg
<LurkBaRu69> heh
<LurkBaRu69> angleščina je najbolj debiln jezik na svetu
<sasa84> latin ftw!
<sasa84> verba vera sunt!
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-08
<sasa84> jou!
<CrazyLemon> i'm so bad at cs:go
<sasa84> a res CrazyLemon ? :(
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-05
<CrazyLemon> [23:19:54] <m54> dan
<CrazyLemon> [23:19:59] <m54> kako si
<CrazyLemon> [23:20:06] <CrazyLemon>: sup dawg
<CrazyLemon> [23:20:09] <CrazyLemon>: ASL pls
<CrazyLemon> [23:20:21] <m54> m or f?
<CrazyLemon> [23:20:48] <CrazyLemon>: non-binary
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobbie> aye, but can u pack it into a 32-bit value
<idioterna> 64 bit gender-fluid, sorry
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-07
<CrazyLemon> stupid GVO
